# "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"



## JSal

I was communicating with Gunter recently because I had a particular watch design in mind that I have been dreaming Steinhart would make and I wanted it really badly. I felt it could be produced very easily based on a current Steinhart case and model and would be very popular and be a big seller for them.

When Gunter replied to me and told me that the watch was actually already in progress and will be released in a few weeks I was blown away.

I know most people don't believe in seeing the future but this has happened to me many times over the course of my life. I actually dreamed they would make this watch and even prayed they would. So I finally decided to inquire about it.

Gunter also sent me a picture of the watch similar to the ones he displays on his website so they must be ready to unveil it soon. 
He told me if I wanted one that he would set one aside for me and naturely I said yes as I want to be the first to own one.

I don't want to post the picture yet or say what it is because he did not tell me if I could. I did email him back late today asking him if I could but he will probably not reply until tomorrow due to the time difference between germany and the US.

He laso told me about another similar Limited Edition watch possibly becoming available in the Summer of 2013.


Check back here tomorrow. As soon as he gets back to me I will let you know what he says.

I busting at the seams right now and I can hardly contain myself...


----------



## AlphaWolf777

All I can say is: wow. You must be psychic! 

I can only hope that it will be _at most_ 40mm though...:-(

If it is, i'll buy it in a heartbeat whatever it will be.

Sheesh, now i've got to save my money for possibly more than 2 watches that I want! :-d


----------



## JSal

AlphaWolf777 said:


> All I can say is: wow. You must be psychic!
> 
> I can only hope that it will be _at most_ 40mm though...:-(
> 
> If it is, i'll buy it in a heartbeat whatever it will be.
> 
> Sheesh, now i've got to save my money for possibly more than 2 watches that I want! :-d


All I will say is that it is bigger than 40mm... But almost ALL Steinhart watches are... They are mostly 42mm and up.

Although they recently released the NEW "Marine Chronometer 38" which is 38mm hence the name...

Check it out. I own the Marine Chronometer II Roman which is 44mm and I love it.

Mine is a Hand Wind, but the "38" is an auto, with a display back and a blue rotor.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

JSal said:


> All I will say is that it is bigger than 40mm... But almost ALL Steinhart watches are... They are mostly 42mm and up.
> 
> Although they recently released the NEW "Marine Chronometer 38" which is 38mm hence the name...
> 
> Check it out. I own the Marine Chronometer II Roman which is 44mm and I love it.
> 
> Mine is a Hand Wind, but the "38" is an auto, with a display back and a blue rotor.


Yes, that is what I meant by "more than 2 watches" I currently am in the market for a Marine 38 and soon some other undisclosed 40mm watch.

Oh well, I just hope that one day Steinhart releases some more normal-smaller sized pieces. I've said it once and I'll say it again: If they re-released or perhaps released new 39 or 40mm Oceans I would literally buy all of them. o| :rodekaart (I don't know what this smiley means but I think it looks funny so i'm putting it in here).


----------



## Uwe W.

JSal said:


> I don't want to post the picture yet or say what it is because he did not tell me if I could. I did email him back late today asking him if I could


Personally, I hope you DON'T reveal anything until it is officially released by Steinhart. I know that the entire Steinhart team take great pride in their new model launches and get very excited about unveiling a new model to an expectant public. I also know that when someone lets the cat out of the bag it's a very deflating feeling for those who worked hard on the watch's design and on bringing it to fruition.

The industry I work in is rife with websites that feel the only way to draw attention to themselves is to post "spy" shots of unreleased models and to reveal models before the manufacturer has a chance to. I've seen the grave disappointment of those who worked for years on a new design only to have the rush of uncovering it for the first time ruined by tabloid-style reporting.

So why then did Herr Steinhart tell you about an unannounced model? It's something he has a history of doing; I blame it on his trusting nature and enthusiasm to share exciting things with fellow watch collectors. There's a long history of WUS members getting inside glimpses of upcoming models from Herr Steinhart, and to their credit, most have kept that privileged information to themselves.

Of course what you do with the details of the new model is up to you. But from my perspective of a Steinhart fan, I'd rather get the surprise delivered by an official Steinhart bulletin.


----------



## JSal

Uwe W. said:


> Personally, I hope you DON'T reveal anything until it is officially released by Steinhart. I know that the entire Steinhart team take great pride in their new model launches and get very excited about unveiling a new model to an expectant public. I also know that when someone lets the cat out of the bag it's a very deflating feeling for those who worked hard on the watch's design and on bringing it to fruition.
> 
> The industry I work in is rife with websites that feel the only way to draw attention to themselves is to post "spy" shots of unreleased models and to reveal models before the manufacturer has a chance to. I've seen the grave disappointment of those who worked for years on a new design only to have the rush of uncovering it for the first time ruined by tabloid-style reporting.
> 
> So why then did Herr Steinhart tell you about an unannounced model? It's something he has a history of doing; I blame it on his trusting nature and enthusiasm to share exciting things with fellow watch collectors. There's a long history of WUS members getting inside glimpses of upcoming models from Herr Steinhart, and to their credit, most have kept that privileged information to themselves.
> 
> Of course what you do with the details of the new model is up to you. But from my perspective of a Steinhart fan, I'd rather get the surprise delivered by an official Steinhart bulletin.


Gunter did not say either way whether I could or shouldn't... But out of common sense and respect for the man and his company I wrote him and asked if I may. 

I agree with your statement above and I assure you I would NEVER do anything like that.

I am just so excited over this watch that I am bursting at the seams, although I will NOT let out a single detail unless Gunter himself gives me his blessing.

When asked by another member I did not even say what size it was... All will be held under tight wraps.

I know I am new here but I am a mature 53 year old man with some common sense. I show respect for others and I believe I carry a certain air of decorum.

So again, rest assured... I will never do anything to hurt anyone intentionally. I like to play nice with others and I also respect the rules and admins of the WUS community.

I also want to say that I feel that by just saying something good is coming (like I have done above) is not letting any proverbial "cat out of the bag".

***Edit: I want to reiterate that I feel just as you do, and if this were ANY other watch I believe that I would not of even posted that I know something. 
But this thing has been praying on my mind. I was literally obsessing over it till I finally decided to ask Gunter if he had any intension of making a watch like I was dreaming of. I am of course on their emailing list for new products and such, but yet every evening I would check the website thinking, feeling and hoping I would magically see the watch I dreamt of appear. I cannot express enough the joy and elation I felt when Gunter told me... *"Ok... your wish and your dream is not longer a dream..." *_S_o please understand why I wanted to share my joy with others. 
Also while thinking about what you wrote and having time to have the initial shock wear off, I think even if Gunter does give me his blessing I might still refrain from saying anything here.


----------



## JSal

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Oh well, I just hope that one day Steinhart releases some more normal-smaller sized pieces. I've said it once and I'll say it again: If they re-released or perhaps released new 39 or 40mm Oceans I would literally buy all of them. o| :rodekaart (I don't know what this smiley means but I think it looks funny so i'm putting it in here).


I felt similar a couple of years back, and I don't care for the Monster Sized 60mm Invicta type watches. They are not my style...

But once you start wearing a slightly larger watch (42, 44mm diver/pilot, or 44, 45, 47mm Pilot Homage) your eyes get accustomed to it and your other watches seem too small.

I think my wrist is about 7.25" or 7.5" and I feel comfortable wearing the Steinhart 47mm B-Uhr. But that's about the limit.

I do like and want a Laco 55mm Replica B-Uhr but I can't see wearing one. I would like to make a really nice display stand for it and place it proudly on my desk in my home office.


----------



## shanty

I'm sure looking forward to it


----------



## Uwe W.

JSal said:


> I think my wrist is about 7.25" or 7.5" and I feel comfortable wearing the Steinhart 47mm B-Uhr. But that's about the limit.
> 
> I do like and want a Laco 55mm Replica B-Uhr but I can't see wearing one. I would like to make a really nice display stand for it and place it proudly on my desk in my home office.


JSal, I prefaced my post by saying "personally". You wouldn't be breaking any rules by posting information, especially not if Herr Steinhart give you the okay. Regardless, I think we're on the same page and I can certainly understand your excitement. Just a little background on this subject, in the past several other new watch models were hinted at by other Steinhart forum users too. They didn't (although I do recall one case where one did) reveal what they knew, but it did drive those in the dark nuts - some were even upset that someone would post that they knew something without actually revealing any of the details. :-d

I agree with you about watch sizes; I have the same size wrist as you and have no problem with wearing my 55 mm Laco on a daily basis. If you ever get one, I think you'll find that you can actually wear in comfort. I've got a 45 mm Aviation on today, and certainly the sweet spot for my (our) size wrist has to be that 42 to 47 mm range. Despite this I still enjoy wearing many of the 33 mm vintage watches that I own. Big or small, I love them all.


----------



## JSal

:-d


Uwe W. said:


> JSal, I prefaced my post by saying "personally". You wouldn't be breaking any rules by posting information, especially not if Herr Steinhart give you the okay. Regardless, I think we're on the same page and I can certainly understand your excitement. Just a little background on this subject, in the past several other new watch models were hinted at by other Steinhart forum users too. They didn't (although I do recall one case where one did) reveal what they knew, but it did drive those in the dark nuts - some were even upset that someone would post that they knew something without actually revealing any of the details. :-d


I agree... :-! So :-x the word... :-d



Uwe W. said:


> I agree with you about watch sizes; I have the same size wrist as you and have no problem with wearing my 55 mm Laco on a daily basis. If you ever get one, I think you'll find that you can actually wear in comfort. I've got a 45 mm Aviation on today, and certainly the sweet spot for my (our) size wrist has to be that 42 to 47 mm range. Despite this I still enjoy wearing many of the 33 mm vintage watches that I own. Big or small, I love them all.


Because I could not find the Laco 55mm I wanted on the secondary market, I recently purchased a Laco Type-B in the "Dortmund" model which as you know is 45mm. I did it to quench my thirst for the lust that I was having for a 55mm Type-B Replica... It didn't work... I now think I will look to post the Dortmond in the Sales area to see if there is someone out there looking to make a trade that feels the 55mm is too big for them. 
I even purchased two additional Closed Loop, Replica Fleiger Straps for it in Black and the Redish Brown, Wine color.

***Edit: I have a strange body and this may be due to the injury I suffered and all the neurological issues I have as a result (don't get funny and crack any jokes there is nothing wrong with my brain :-d) but my wrist shrinks and swells and I'm not talking a tiny bit. I can put my watch on in the morning and it can be loose as hell, and an hour later it can be so tight I need to back off a notch on the strap, then an hour later it can be fine again, and ten minutes later it can be tight or loose again. This goes on all day. But again, I have a severe cervical spine injury with a cord compression. I was injured while removing a NYC 500+ lbs manhole cover for Verizon during 9/11 duty. I now Nerve damage, numbness, pain, and fibromyalgia... Having said that, I thank the good lord I can still function. My neurologist says its a miracle that I can walk at all. At the time of the injury I was losing the use of my right arm and facing a 14 hour horrific invasive surgery. 
I went on steroids in the time being to relieve the tremendous inflammation and bruising of my cord and I started to regain the use of my arm and feel like I wanted to put off the surgery. I now have pain every day... Some days are good some days are bad... But I live with it and try to smile. The surgeon and every other doctor says that I should still have the surgery because I am a paraplegic risk. But I am going to wait it out... The longer you wait the better technology gets. If I told you what they want to do you would freak. The surgeon is tops in the field. She is the same surgeon that saved the life of NY Senator Carolyn McCarthy's Son when he was shot by Colin Ferguson on the Long island Railroad many years ago.


----------



## Uwe W.

JSal said:


> Because I could not find the Laco 55mm I wanted on the secondary market


You should check the Sales Forum more often! There was an exact request to the one you suggested in July. They do come up, albeit not very frequently. Keep an eye on Chrono24 too; I've seen a number for sale there.



JSal said:


> my wrist shrinks and swells and I'm not talking a tiny bit. I can put my watch on in the morning and it can be loose as hell, and an hour later it can be so tight I need to back off a notch on the strap


Sorry to read about your injury. My body is a wreck from work too and I'm in pain more often than not, but I'm not suffering anything near as bad as you are. It sounds like you need a Speidel Twist-O-Flex watch band. Not sure it would look good on a Laco or Steinhart, but it might make your life a little easier.


----------



## jagmichael

Thanks for giving us a hint something is about to be released. I don't blame you for not releasing anything without permission. I think just this posting is enough to get many of us pumped about some news things. Thanks again! Steinhart never disappoints me.


----------



## Ed.YANG

jagmichael said:


> Thanks for giving us a hint something is about to be released. I don't blame you for not releasing anything without permission. I think just this posting is enough to get many of us pumped about some news things. Thanks again! Steinhart never disappoints me.


I guess we should be fine without a direct exposure of picture. Just some hints like, what kind of theme will the next release close to be, is there any kind of little similarity to watches in the market in terms of appearance with bigger difference, size etc.


----------



## Soulspawn

JSal said:


> When Gunter replied to me and told me that the watch was actually already in progress and will be released in a few weeks I was blown away.


This is awesome news!!!! Thanks for sharing jsal. I've been waiting eagerly to see what steinhart would release. I'm hopin your taste is similar to mine. Without giving the model/ pix away, how about I ask u what watches u currently own and which types ( dress, diver,etc?) u tend to prefer these days?



JSal said:


> Check back here tomorrow. As soon as he gets back to me I will let you know what he says.


is it the right time yet? Hahahah I'm excited!


----------



## phuongso

JSal said:


> Gunter did not say either way whether I could or shouldn't... But out of common sense and respect for the man and his company I wrote him and asked if I may.
> 
> I agree with your statement above and I assure you I would NEVER do anything like that.
> 
> I am just so excited over this watch that I am bursting at the seams, although I will NOT let out a single detail unless Gunter himself gives me his blessing.
> 
> When asked by another member I did not even say what size it was... All will be held under tight wraps.
> 
> I know I am new here but I am a mature 53 year old man with some common sense. I show respect for others and I believe I carry a certain air of decorum.
> 
> So again, rest assured... I will never do anything to hurt anyone intentionally. I like to play nice with others and I also respect the rules and admins of the WUS community.
> 
> I also want to say that I feel that by just saying something good is coming (like I have done above) is not letting any proverbial "cat out of the bag".
> 
> ***Edit: I want to reiterate that I feel just as you do, and if this were ANY other watch I believe that I would not of even posted that I know something.
> But this thing has been praying on my mind. I was literally obsessing over it till I finally decided to ask Gunter if he had any intension of making a watch like I was dreaming of. I am of course on their emailing list for new products and such, but yet every evening I would check the website thinking, feeling and hoping I would magically see the watch I dreamt of appear. I cannot express enough the joy and elation I felt when Gunter told me... *"Ok... your wish and your dream is not longer a dream..." *_S_o please understand why I wanted to share my joy with others.
> Also while thinking about what you wrote and having time to have the initial shock wear off, I think even if Gunter does give me his blessing I might still refrain from saying anything here.


JSal, I like you - 53 year old man with ever young heart and passion.


----------



## Riker

JSal, I am sure you are looking forward to the new watch being released soon. I actually know of the watch Gunter sent you a pic of, it is a beauty. 

Most people here know of my relationship with Steinhart (I do not work for Steinhart but am a good friend) & to this I have the technical & professional pics of watches he has in release ready, final phase & in the project phase stage. Gunter trusts me with the info & often requests of me detailed feedback. It is this trust I will never break & this includes never revealing a pic(s) of any watch that is soon to be released or in project phase. He has on many occassions mentioned he would prefer not to show watches to a wide public audience before they are released. This is why he always says 'for you only'. He is a trusting soul though so sometimes it is a matter of using your own common sence & keeping the images to yourself. Believe me I get requests every week from guys via PM asking for pre release info on any new Steinhart & many put forward very convincing arguments but I never show. I may give a little tease info but that is it.

Steinhart has a tried & true process for revealing a new watch on this & other forums & this is done by Steinharts designer & our good friend here Triton (Simon).

Keep the pics to yourself mate & drool over them to your hearts content... Steinhart has a number of watches & some accessories that are nearing the final phase of development so the rest of this year & into next will still be busy for new releases & updates....:-!


----------



## Ed.YANG

OH　ＭＹ　ＧＯＤ！！！
Don't tell me... Steinhart going for the kiddy market?








I hope that this is just a photoshop visualization...


----------



## JSal

Uwe W. said:


> You should check the Sales Forum more often! There was an exact request to the one you suggested in July. They do come up, albeit not very frequently. Keep an eye on Chrono24 too; I've seen a number for sale there.


I hear ya... I've even gone as far as digging up ancient listing and asking members if their ever sold the watch...

And I check Chrono24 every so often too... 
I'm kind of hoping Laco makes another edition of this. Seems every time they do it gets closer and more exact to the original. 
I know they would probably never do this, but I would love to see one made that looks like an original but with artificial patina and wear, and/or possibly a new old stock original, vintage WWII Lacher movement. (I know... Don't hold my breath )

The only problem with the above, is then that opens the door for idiots who want to deceive unsuspecting, uniformed buyers into thinking they're buying an original WWII B-Uhr.
I've collected many different things over the course of my life. There will always be the honest, and there will always be the dishonest and I have seen many times where I have had to look at something real hard before I could tell if it was an original or a fake. I used to collect antique military arms and weaponry.
If I had a dollar for every person in that hobby who took replicas or originals and then tried to add artificial aging, patina, or taking one model and adding special, original parts to make it look like a rare, and low numbers made edition... I might be retired...



Uwe W. said:


> Sorry to read about your injury. My body is a wreck from work too and I'm in pain more often than not, but I'm not suffering anything near as bad as you are. It sounds like you need a Speidel Twist-O-Flex watch band. Not sure it would look good on a Laco or Steinhart, but it might make your life a little easier.


NO NO !!!! Not the Dreaded Speidel Twist-O-Flex !!! I remember those as a kid... I'd scream when they pinched my skin and pulled the hair on my arm...

I would give up wearing watches all together if I had to do that. I wear my watches proudly in spite of pain. I sometimes have to take it off during work though and let it sit on my desk for a while till my pain settles down. Even a loose watch band or heavy weighted watch can cause me pain due to the fibromyalgia. But I try to live my life the best I can, keep smiling, and try not to show my pain. Most people don't ever pick up on anything unless they know me, or I say something and then they say.... "yeah, I noticed you turn your whole body instead of your neck when you need to look at something)



jagmichael said:


> Thanks for giving us a hint something is about to be released. I don't blame you for not releasing anything without permission. I think just this posting is enough to get many of us pumped about some news things. Thanks again! Steinhart never disappoints me.


Thanks... It's not exacting ground breaking news but more something that I have wanted and dreamt of them to making, and I'm sure a lot of members will love along with being a popular model for them.



Ed.YANG said:


> I guess we should be fine without a direct exposure of picture. Just some hints like, what kind of theme will the next release close to be, is there any kind of little similarity to watches in the market in terms of appearance with bigger difference, size etc.


I'm sorry, but I feel if I give any hints it might be enough for someone to get into the ballpark and I don't want to create that mess. He did say to expect it in the next 2 weeks... But that is all I will say. But remember, anything can happen and it may delay it but my hunch is it will be on time.



Soulspawn said:


> This is awesome news!!!! Thanks for sharing jsal. I've been waiting eagerly to see what steinhart would release. I'm hopin your taste is similar to mine. Without giving the model/ pix away, how about I ask u what watches u currently own and which types ( dress, diver, etc?) u tend to prefer these days?


LOL !!! I know where you're headed... But knowing what watches, or more specifically what Steinhart watches I own would not do any good in determining or even giving the slightest hint in knowing what's coming... My taste is somewhat eclectic so that will let you know I have a variety of styles and types of watches... I personally own 9 Steinharts at the moment, and when the Marine Timer becomes available again in November I will be purchasing that bringing my total to 10, and lets not forget the NEW Release coming in a couple of weeks which will make 11... I also own the majority of their straps and also 8 of the MEVA Ammo bag straps which is a company owned by one of the Steinhart employees named Eva.



phuongso said:


> JSal, I like you - 53 year old man with ever young heart and passion.


Thanks buddy... That means a lot to me, and is truly an accurate description of me.

My Girlfriend calls me her "12 year boyfriend" Last Christmas she bought me a toy gondola with a Gondolier (the guy that steers the boat) and he sings/plays like 5 different Italian songs (like Oh Solo Mio, and etc). It has a propeller and I float it around the pool in the Summer while we have friends and guests over for BBQ's... They all crack up...



Riker said:


> JSal, I am sure you are looking forward to the new watch being released soon. I actually know of the watch Gunter sent you a pic of, it is a beauty.
> 
> Most people here know of my relationship with Steinhart (I do not work for Steinhart but am a good friend) & to this I have the technical & professional pics of watches he has in release ready, final phase & in the project phase stage. Gunter trusts me with the info & often requests of me detailed feedback. It is this trust I will never break & this includes never revealing a pic(s) of any watch that is soon to be released or in project phase. He has on many occassions mentioned he would prefer not to show watches to a wide public audience before they are released. This is why he always says 'for you only'. He is a trusting soul though so sometimes it is a matter of using your own common sence & keeping the images to yourself. Believe me I get requests every week from guys via PM asking for pre release info on any new Steinhart & many put forward very convincing arguments but I never show. I may give a little tease info but that is it.
> 
> Steinhart has a tried & true process for revealing a new watch on this & other forums & this is done by Steinharts designer & our good friend here Triton (Simon).
> 
> Keep the pics to yourself mate & drool over them to your hearts content... Steinhart has a number of watches & some accessories that are nearing the final phase of development so the rest of this year & into next will still be busy for new releases & updates....


I know buddy... I have read many of your wonderful and informative posts and I envy your relationship with Gunter. (in a good way) I'm sure there are many wonderful and interesting conversations.

As I have mentioned prior... Gunter never said one way or the other whether I should or should not mention anything. But I believe I have enough common sense and courtesy to refrain from saying anything without his permission. I even felt somewhat awkward about even asking him if I could because I believe I already knew in my heart what was right and that he would probably say no.

I Just ask that you understand my joy and excitment and maybe even some disbelief that when I inquired about this watch he told me it was already being produced. I dreamed of this watch... I mean right down to every exact detail... I really believe that this watch will be an excellent seller for them and it was a smart business decision to create it. I won't say here why I feel that way as it may give something away. I will PM you when I have a minute and maybe we can chat.


----------



## JSal

Ed.YANG said:


> OH　ＭＹ　ＧＯＤ！！！
> Don't tell me... Steinhart going for the kiddy market?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that this is just a photoshop visualization...


Now that's some funny stuff Ed... ROTFLMAO !!!!


----------



## Uwe W.

Ed.YANG said:


> Don't tell me... Steinhart going for the kiddy market? I hope that this is just a photoshop visualization...


Looks like a typical Russian Forum project watch to me... (sorry, just couldn't resist  )


----------



## Uwe W.

JSal said:


> I'm kind of hoping Laco makes another edition of this. Seems every time they do it gets closer and more exact to the original.
> I know they would probably never do this, but I would love to see one made that looks like an original but with artificial patina and wear, and/or possibly a new old stock original, vintage WWII Lacher movement. (I know... Don't hold my breath )



Too off-topic for this sub-forum, but if you want to post on this subject in the Laco sub-forum I'd love to discuss this at great length with you.




JSal said:


> when the Marine Timer becomes available again in November I will be purchasing that bringing my total to 10,


I love my Marine Timer and I'm sure you will too. The hands are what really set it apart - and of course the funky lanyard ring.


----------



## JSal

Uwe W. said:


> Looks like a typical Russian Forum project watch to me... (sorry, just couldn't resist  )


It's funny you say that... I've noticed (and I mean no disrespect to anyone or their tastes) but the few times I have browsed the Russian forums and looked at their custom project watches... I've noticed some, let's just say... very "Unique" or "Eclectic" color schemes... 
It always interests me from a culteral standpoint as to how things and tastes vary around the globe and I have a respect and appreciation for everything even if its not something I care for.

My Girlfriend hates my Steinhart B-Uhr... She says it looks too big (its a 47mm) has too large a crown, (she called it a "thingy that sticks out, and it looks like a cheap watch" LOL... I explained to her the history of the watch in detail and what it represented. Said she can appreciate that, but she still feels its ugly... LOL
I told her... "honey, its a guy thing... You just wouldn't understand" and that I get compliments from people all the time. The very next day we were getting lunch at Panera bread. The gentleman that was taking our order said to me "he man, I love your watch, where can I get one like that" I turned to my girlfriend, smirked and said to the attendant... "could you say that a little louder, my girlfriend didn't hear you" LOL... She rolled her eyes at me and we laughed. I told the guy how and where to get one and he was thrilled.


----------



## Uwe W.

Absolutely, to each his own. There's no right or wrong when it comes to taste, and that is one of the biggest underlying truths when it comes to a watch forum. What I find absolutely revolting could easily be the next person's Grail, and vice versa. Another truth is that sometimes it's very difficult to hold back your personal opinion on a watch design. I meant no offence either; let's just say that of all the forum project watches I've seen over the years, well, ... nevermind... ;-)


----------



## JSal

Uwe W. said:


> Absolutely, to each his own. There's no right or wrong when it comes to taste, and that is one of the biggest underlying truths when it comes to a watch forum. What I find absolutely revolting could easily be the next person's Grail, and vice versa. Another truth is that sometimes it's very difficult to hold back your personal opinion on a watch design. I meant no offence either; let's just say that of all the forum project watches I've seen over the years, well, ... nevermind... ;-)


I couldn't agree more...

I also love that Marine Timer and have been waiting patiently for it to become available again. Very unique. I'm sure I will love it.

PS, I started a thread about the LACO 55mm over in the LACO Forum as you suggested. I also made a Boo-Boo and somehow with multiple tabs open and the slip of a finger click on the mouse... I created a duplicate thread. I edited it removing all the text and stated the mistake. I then placed a link to the original thread. If there is any way you can delete it completely please feel free to do so.

Done.


----------



## Soulspawn

JSal said:


> LOL !!! I know where you're headed... But knowing what watches, or more specifically what Steinhart watches I own would not do any good in determining or even giving the slightest hint in knowing what's coming... My taste is somewhat eclectic so that will let you know I have a variety of styles and types of watches... I personally own 9 Steinharts at the moment, and when the Marine Timer becomes available again in November I will be purchasing that bringing my total to 10, and lets not forget the NEW Release coming in a couple of weeks which will make 11... I also own the majority of their straps and also 8 of the MEVA Ammo bag straps which is a company owned by one of the Steinhart employees named Eva.


Mate, dont even start with girlfriends not getting our watch hobby (or should i say obession?) Its just something they need to accept i reckon. hahahaha

I actually only just recently stumbled across steinhart and pulled the trigger on the Apollon a few weeks ago and i've already got 3 steinharts on my "to buy list": 
1. Ocean 1 Green; 
2. the steinhart marine timer; and 
3. the "ultimate" steinhart for me is the Nav-B Chrono Limited Silver Edition. I've actually tried to obtain it a few times on the forums (seen two for sale recently) but im always one step too late. 
4. *hopefully* this new model!

I really really hope Gunter is releasing something as special as the LSE in 2 weeks time! im checking my emails every hour or so these days to see if i have a "new release" email from steinhart!

Will prob get a few MEVA straps at the same time too. i like the ammo pounch styling on the holders. I'm still a long way from your collection of 10, but will prob catch up in no time (if the missus allows it) =P


----------



## JSal

Soulspawn said:


> 2. _*the steinhart marine timer*_; and
> 3. the _*"ultimate" steinhart for me is the Nav-B Chrono Limited Silver Edition*_. I've actually tried to obtain it a few times on the forums (seen two for sale recently) but im always one step too late.


Hey Soul,

Yeah that Mariner Timer has got me chompin' and frothin' at the bit...

I too love the Nav-B Chrono LSE and have also looked for one on the seconday market. Nice watch and that Silver Finish "Sandwich" dial with the Black Under Dial just POPS!!! I've yet to find one still for sale, but ain't she a beauty ?



Soulspawn said:


> 4. *hopefully* this new model!
> 
> _*I really really hope Gunter is releasing something as special as the LSE in 2 weeks time!*_ im checking my emails every hour or so these days to see if i have a "new release" email from steinhart!


Gunter wrote me back early this AM... He gave me his blessing to post the picture but I think I will hold off. After seeing what several wrote here and thinking it over I've decided to wait and let Gunter unveil the watch... I think he gave me the ok because he knew how excited I was about it and he just wanted to be nice and share the joy. But I wrote him back and told him I decided to let him have the honor when the time comes...

As far as I know, (and I could be wrong) there aren't any LE's coming in a week or two. The watch I am speaking of is not an LE, but it is nice and I'm sure many will want it.

Gunter did tell me that starting soon and during the course of 2013 he will be releasing about 1 new watch per month. :-!

So he told me... "better start saving your money now" ;-)



Soulspawn said:


> _*Will prob get a few MEVA straps at the same time too.*_ i like the ammo pounch styling on the holders. I'm still a long way from your collection of 10, but will prob catch up in no time (if the missus allows it) =P


OMG... Those MEVA straps are so nice... You won't be sorry. I've got them on a few of my watches. 
I put one on my "Ocean1 Vintage Military" and it looks HOT!!!


----------



## roadie

Hi JSal, I've been following this thread for the past few days and enjoying all the comments. I think you've done the right thing by NOT announcing the new watch. I check every day and I'm sure I can wait it out. I'm just happy to know there is something new coming as I'm getting itchy for a new Steinhart! Thanks


----------



## JSal

roadie said:


> Hi JSal, I've been following this thread for the past few days and enjoying all the comments. I think you've done the right thing by NOT announcing the new watch. I check every day and I'm sure I can wait it out. I'm just happy to know there is something new coming as I'm getting itchy for a new Steinhart! Thanks


Thanks Roadie.

I agree and its not like the watch isn't coming for 6 months or something like that... It'll be here in 2 weeks and that will fly by before you know it.

I was really excited when Gunter told me there would be almost one new release per month over the course of the coming year.

At this time he has only told me about one other watch coming out. He didn't give me a lot of details on it but from what he did say I'm guessing it will released as a L.E. (due to the limited availabilty of the refinded movement being used) and it's arrival should be around the Summer of 2013.


----------



## Birchgrove

Man! Im on the verge of pulling the trigger of the Apollon Chronograph, but now I might have to wait out of curiosity for a new release. I did send an email to Steinhart, asking if the upcoming release was a chronograph, no answer yet.


----------



## JSal

Please don't send Steinhart email's asking them about this watch. I feel bad enough making everyone so excited about this. It will be released in 2 weeks or less.

That's no time at all...


----------



## Riker

OK, to answer the 14 PM's & others questions, this new watch release due soon will not a L.E model, however there are some L.E models in the works as you would expect & reasonably close to being ready. Please no PM's asking what it is......... 

I have mentioned this before but it doesn't hurt to do it again. Steinhart have been very busy over the last 18 months gearing up for an increased release schedule as has already been seen this year with some new watches. As busy as they are however you can expect there will not be a new release every month. They have alot in the works & GS will try to get a monthy release out but even he will struggle meeting that schedule.....:-d 

What is coming in the next year will not be limited to new models only, some will be updates to existing models & will probably arrive with very little fuss so keep watching the website. 

When you add this busy release schedule to the ongoing changes GS is making to the business (very exciting changes) you can expect that it is going to be another epic year for Steinhart. Already, orders are out numbering availability of some models but GS & the team are working flat out to fill orders. Be mindfull that if you leave it too late to place an order or purchase a watch for pre christmas delivery you could be dissapointed. Orders for Oceans, some Nav models & others should be made very soon. Already demand is looking like stretching availability again & production does stop for a short period during the Christmas period as it does with other brands so get in very soon.


----------



## JSal

Riker said:


> OK, to answer the 14 PM's & others questions, this new watch release due soon will not a L.E model, however there are some L.E models in the works as you would expect & reasonably close to being ready. Please no PM's asking what it is.........
> 
> I have mentioned this before but it doesn't hurt to do it again. Steinhart have been very busy over the last 18 months gearing up for an increased release schedule as has already been seen this year with some new watches. As busy as they are however you can expect there will not be a new release every month. They have alot in the works but not that much....:-d
> 
> What is coming in the next year will not be limited to new models only, some will be updates to existing models & will probably arrive with very little fuss so keep watching the website.
> 
> When you add this busy release schedule to the ongoing changes GS is making to the business (very exciting changes) you can expect that it is going to be another epic year for Steinhart. Already, orders are out numbering availability of some models but GS & the team are working flat out to fill orders. Be mindfull that if you leave it too late to place an order or purchase a watch for pre christmas delivery you could be dissapointed. Orders for Oceans, some Nav models & others should be made very soon. Already demand is looking like stretching availability again & production does stop for a short period during the Christmas period as it does with other brands so get in very soon.


First I'd like to say that I am so sorry for ever starting this thread and causing all this expectation, turmoil, and frustration. 
As Riker has said, please place your orders especially the holiday ones as he is correct. These things are moving quick.

As for an LE coming in the near future I have no knowledge but Riker is by far way more in the know about what Steinhart is doing than I. So if he says it, I would believe it.

As for the statement that they will NOT be releasing a new watch every month... All I can say is that is what Gunter himself wrote to me in an email. Maybe that was an estimation on his part but I assure you that is what he said. 
Of course I did not mean to imply there would be 12 completely NEW models. 
I thought that most familiar with Steinhart would assume from their current line that some or most will be based off current models. 
The new release I started this thread about is actually nothing ground breaking. It is very nice and something that I personally have desired. So I made a mistake and let my excitement get the better of me and I didn't think this completly through before I created this thread. 
At this time want to ask you all to please stop bombing Riker with PM's or flooding Steinhart with emails or posting here and asking for more info. I totally understand your desire to know. I myself would feel the same way. But it truly makes me feel horrible the more this goes on. I made a mistake and although I never gave out any privileged information, I should have realized the complications this might cause. For this I am truly sorry and I ask all your forgiveness.


----------



## Ed.YANG

JSal said:


> First I'd like to say that I am so sorry for ever starting this thread and causing all this expectation, turmoil, and frustration.
> ... ...


HUH??? Turmoil and frustrations?
I don't see any fierce verbal fights in this thread here... except for understandings and mis-understandings. So, please don't put it that way as if the whole discussion had turned up the heat...

You yourself had turned into a Steinhart Timepiece fan is a short period of time, so as most of us. In addition, watch collecting involves a substantial amount of monies to be spend, either on current or future releases (of the poison). 
And this is where most of the folks, including you and me would be eager to know what's coming up in the months to come(and this is where, i myself popped the question asking on the theme of the upcoming release maybe...), such that we can begin to draft our own budget plans ahead. Of course, a certain numbers of folks will do a different way though(especially to certain folks who had been buying expensive brands in the past, stumbles upon the outstanding price and quality of Steinhart watches)...

On the other hand, when we talk about business, revealing the roadmap of upcoming products, invites counter-attack competitions(you can see this frequently happened in the eletronics industry, mobile communication industry and/or automotive industry). And this is where most of the advice of not revealing what's in plan, pops up. This is something positive to the creator/maker of any watch makers, but may sometime regard negative to the buyers/collectors.

So... it's a matter of understanding and mis-understandings. No conflicts in this thread.


----------



## Andy S.

JSal said:


> First I'd like to say that I am so sorry for ever starting this thread and causing all this expectation, turmoil, and frustration.
> As Riker has said, please place your orders especially the holiday ones as he is correct. These things are moving quick.
> 
> As for an LE coming in the near future I have no knowledge but Riker is by far way more in the know about what Steinhart is doing than I. So if he says it, I would believe it.
> 
> As for the statement that they will NOT be releasing a new watch every month... All I can say is that is what Gunter himself wrote to me in an email. Maybe that was an estimation on his part but I assure you that is what he said.
> Of course I did not mean to imply there would be 12 completely NEW models.
> I thought that most familiar with Steinhart would assume from their current line that some or most will be based off current models.
> The new release I started this thread about is actually nothing ground breaking. It is very nice and something that I personally have desired. So I made a mistake and let my excitement get the better of me and I didn't think this completly through before I created this thread.
> At this time want to ask you all to please stop bombing Riker with PM's or flooding Steinhart with emails or posting here and asking for more info. I totally understand your desire to know. I myself would feel the same way. But it truly makes me feel horrible the more this goes on. I made a mistake and although I never gave out any privileged information, I should have realized the complications this might cause. For this I am truly sorry and I ask all your forgiveness.


...dang i wish i would have read this a minute ago....i just sent off an atom-bomb of PMs & emails....oh well.........say, JSal....any more info on those new watches?????? :think::-d:-d|>


----------



## JSal

You are correct Ed. There are no heated arguments here. Maybe a poor choice of words for me with turmoil etc. But I believe I opened a can of worms that probably shoulkd not have been opened. 
I felt like I was between the proverbial rock and a hard place. 
Part of me wanted to share my finding and the other part realized that it would be wrong to say anything even though Gunter gave me the ok. 
That is a great point you make and I too feel and think the same way about what's coming up for the future so we can adjust our budget plans and make decisions for future purchases. 

Again I was just trying to apologize for starting this. It had the exact opposite effect that I wanted. 
I was hoping to bring news of something so that others could share in my joy and also have a little heads up so that decisions can be made for future purchases.


----------



## JSal

Andy S. said:


> ...dang i wish i would have read this a minute ago....i just sent off an atom-bomb of PMs & emails....oh well.........say, JSal....any more info on those new watches?????? :think::-d:-d|>


Oh Noooooooooooo!!!! ROTFLMAO


----------



## Ed.YANG

Andy S. said:


> ...dang i wish i would have read this a minute ago....i just sent off an atom-bomb of PMs & emails....oh well.........say, JSal....any more info on those new watches?????? :think::-d:-d|>


Well... as mentioned, probably 12 new models from next/after next months onwards... 



JSal said:


> ...
> Of course I did not mean to imply there would be 12 completely NEW models...


----------



## Ed.YANG

JSal said:


> ...Again I was just trying to apologize for starting this. It had the exact opposite effect that I wanted...


Apologise?? Ohh... it's too late dude... you had just spread the poisons!


----------



## JSal

Ed.YANG said:


> Apologise?? Ohh... it's too late dude... you had just spread the poisons!


I got some Botulinum, Anthrax and Ricin for ya, real cheap too.


----------



## Riker

Spot on JSal, this next release will not be a new model but a new interpretation of an existing model... ...

Secondly, no need to apologise mate, none at all. You are obviously very very excited & well you should be, it is a nice simple watch & certainly something quite a few guys have been waiting for. You can rest assured the fact that you didn't throw the image up here but went about thniking about it in a well considered & thoughtfull way was awesome on your part.....|> There has been a couple of occassions over the years where a few other guys have got hold of images pre-release & just thrown them on here without first giving any consideration or thought to the process that has proven to be fair for all.

GS is very excited with the watches he will be introducing & he does have plenty to unveil in the coming months/year. These releases will not just be watches but also accessories. Keep in mind GS does release quite a lot of stuff, just that some of it isn't released with official emails & notifications. It is his absolute wish to try & release something on a monthly basis, just as he has tried to do for the second half of this year. I know he has said the same to me on a number of occassions. However, there will be a number of considerations that will be part of those releases & as much as he wants to other factors could stop him from doing it as they have over recent months. In saying that, I know GS & he will give it a red hot go which means *happy days* for every customer & for you JSal it definitely does mean as GS said to you, save your pennies.......:-!

This is actually a great thread as it really does show that the passion for Steinharts is huge. JSal, your passion & the passion of others here is just like that of GS himself. If you or anyone ever speaks with him you will immediately notice his enthusiasm for Steinhart & watches in general. It is quite infectious.


----------



## raymansg

I am one of the few that just keeps quiet until they release a model I like. I have been yearning for something new from Steinhart .. classic and yet true to the character of their O1s and Tritons. Christmas is coming and I need a present .... I trawl their website at least 3 times a week ... will increase frequency from Nov ... Jingle Bells ...


----------



## Tony A.H

raymansg said:


> Christmas is coming and I need a present .... I trawl their website at least 3 times a week ... will increase frequency from Nov ... Jingle Bells ...


hmmmm. Christmas Present !.. 
i like Your Thinking .


----------



## Roark

It is always good to know when there is a new release from Steinhart. I just wonder how much supply they can provide. It is frustrating to see that half of their models are not available. And at times, you pre-order and somehow gets lost. I hope despite the new models, customer service issues are not put in the back seat. All the best to Steinhart!


----------



## JSal

Riker said:


> Spot on JSal, this next release will not be a new model but a new interpretation of an existing model... ...
> 
> Secondly, no need to apologise mate, none at all. You are obviously very very excited & well you should be, it is a nice simple watch & certainly something quite a few guys have been waiting for. You can rest assured the fact that you didn't throw the image up here but went about thniking about it in a well considered & thoughtfull way was awesome on your part.....|> There has been a couple of occassions over the years where a few other guys have got hold of images pre-release & just thrown them on here without first giving any consideration or thought to the process that has proven to be fair for all.
> 
> GS is very excited with the watches he will be introducing & he does have plenty to unveil in the coming months/year. These releases will not just be watches but also accessories. Keep in mind GS does release quite a lot of stuff, just that some of it isn't released with official emails & notifications. It is his absolute wish to try & release something on a monthly basis, just as he has tried to do for the second half of this year. I know he has said the same to me on a number of occassions. However, there will be a number of considerations that will be part of those releases & as much as he wants to other factors could stop him from doing it as they have over recent months. In saying that, I know GS & he will give it a red hot go which means *happy days* for every customer & for you JSal it definitely does mean as GS said to you, save your pennies.......:-!
> 
> This is actually a great thread as it really does show that the passion for Steinharts is huge. JSal, your passion & the passion of others here is just like that of GS himself. If you or anyone ever speaks with him you will immediately notice his enthusiasm for Steinhart & watches in general. It is quite infectious.


Thank you my Brotha from Down Unda ;-)


----------



## shanty

Riker said:


> OK, to answer the 14 PM's & others questions, this new watch release due soon will not a L.E model, however there are some L.E models in the works as you would expect & reasonably close to being ready. Please no PM's asking what it is.........
> 
> I have mentioned this before but it doesn't hurt to do it again. Steinhart have been very busy over the last 18 months gearing up for an increased release schedule as has already been seen this year with some new watches. As busy as they are however you can expect there will not be a new release every month. They have alot in the works & GS will try to get a monthy release out but even he will struggle meeting that schedule.....:-d
> 
> What is coming in the next year will not be limited to new models only, some will be updates to existing models & will probably arrive with very little fuss so keep watching the website.
> 
> When you add this busy release schedule to the ongoing changes GS is making to the business (very exciting changes) you can expect that it is going to be another epic year for Steinhart. Already, orders are out numbering availability of some models but GS & the team are working flat out to fill orders. Be mindfull that if you leave it too late to place an order or purchase a watch for pre christmas delivery you could be dissapointed. Orders for Oceans, some Nav models & others should be made very soon. Already demand is looking like stretching availability again & production does stop for a short period during the Christmas period as it does with other brands so get in very soon.


Thanks Mate you always got great info and as always helpful.

*JSal* you also started great thread and got us all excited and now I'm sure a lot of ppl like my self will be checking Steinhart site a lot more now , and just like most of they guys said no need to apologize you did not do anything or said anything wrong, and you did the right thing for not showing us the pictures or giving us more info, because now it makes all of us wonder even more about the watch .


----------



## Ed.YANG

shanty said:


> ...*JSal* you also started great thread and got us all excited and now I'm sure a lot of ppl like my self will be checking Steinhart site a lot more now  ...


That why i said, it's too late for him to apologize, he had already spread the poison, and we, the Steiners had since then keep banging on Steinhart's door looking for "dopes".


----------



## JSal

The New Steinhart "Nav.B Chrono Limited Gold Edition" Released Today (shown below) is NOT the one I was originally referring to in this thread. I'm thinking it'll be about another week before we see that one.

http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/NavB-Chrono-Limited-gold-Edition-,621.html


----------



## Riker

No, the LGE chrono is definitely not the one you are very keen on John, but this new LGE chrono is a beauty isn't it. Actually, for a little while there when you started this thread I was wondering if it was this new LGE chrono or the other next new release you were referring to. Anyway, we know it wasn't this & your favourite is coming very soon mate....



JSal said:


> The New Steinhart "Nav.B Chrono Limited Gold Edition" Released Today (shown below) is NOT the one I was originally referring to in this thread. I'm thinking about another week for that one.


----------



## JSal

Abso-Tively Poso-Lutely !!! She's a Beauty !!!


----------



## scoob

I got one today. I was the first one to buy one. I selected #68. I drove down to Augsburg this morning from Stuttgart and met Gunther and we talked about all the new watches he has in the pipeline and let's just say some good things are coming from Herr Steinhart. He presented me with the watch from the back room and said this watch will go live in a couple of hours on the website. I immediately fell in love with the details. I am very lucky. I did not even know he was going to release a new watch today, just a stroke of luck for me.


----------



## JSal

Very Nice Scoob...

Enjoy it and wear it in the best health.

BTW, what made you choose #68 out of the numbers you could have?


----------



## Blind Skwerl

JSal said:


> BTW, what made you choose #68 out of the numbers you could have?


I was wondering the same thing. Birth year?


----------



## scoob

Year I was born or well sorta of anyway...1968 that is. Also, Gunther said he only had #45 through #90 on hand and the others were either already spoken for or not ready for shipment. My original choice was 44 as my birthday is coming soon. Let me tell everyone though that pictures do not do this watch justice. I saw the watch in person before I saw the high quality pics posted on the site and after seeing the pics they just don't quite match up to the real thing, but anyone who knows these pieces knows they are of some of the highest build quality and craftsmanship.


----------



## Soulspawn

Scoob, you lucky guy! If only I lived near steinhart co. too!!!! Australia is just a tiny wee bit too far for a drive down to see gunter. 

Enjoy the watch and wear in good health!


----------



## scoob

Here is a a link to some more pics I just took. https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/new-steinhart-flieger-released-soon-766996-2.html#post5598869


----------



## Soulspawn

Any day now I hope!!! As its been 2 weeks since the original post. 

Can't wait!


----------



## SD350

subscribing to follow the updates


----------



## fifthstreetz

So any updates on this mystery tmepiece?


----------



## Riker

Soon enough...


----------



## raymansg

SOmething came up ... a mix between the OVM and O1B DLC. Guess the ones who are on the fence on either have a ready made answer on sale now.


----------



## Ed.YANG

A concoction of O1BDLC and OVM? Please no... I'm dried for good till the end of this year! And once i receive the last one from Steinhart in the next few weeks time, i'll be closing shop for good! Please... don't make this as an limited release!








Some more... in addition, i'm the one who gave the name for "Black Ops"!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/[new-addition]-steinhart-ocean-black-dlc-42mm-diver-556080.html


----------



## MiCr0

Details here
OCEAN BLACK DLC - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches


----------



## JSal

Nope... The Black Ops above is NOT the one I mentioned here and was told about by Gunter, although I did order a Black Ops today... 

I don't know when the one I was told about is coming... He said 2 weeks but its been like 4 already.

I can barely wait for it to be released.


----------



## mithrilG60

Definitely more intrigued... hoping for an Apollon revision


----------



## Ed.YANG

mithrilG60 said:


> Definitely more intrigued... hoping for an Apollon revision


No. Not Revision. But a new variant addition!


----------



## Riker

It is on the way soon JSal......



JSal said:


> Nope... The Black Ops above is NOT the one I mentioned here and was told about by Gunter, although I did order a Black Ops today...
> 
> *I don't know when the one I was told about is coming... He said 2 weeks but its been like 4 already.*
> 
> I can barely wait for it to be released.


----------



## Soulspawn

JSal said:


> Nope... The Black Ops above is NOT the one I mentioned here and was told about by Gunter, although I did order a Black Ops today...
> 
> I don't know when the one I was told about is coming... He said 2 weeks but its been like 4 already.
> 
> I can barely wait for it to be released.


I am so glad you said this JSal, because I was expecting something new and different rather than this black ops one. 
Don't get me wrong, i think it's a nice watch and two of its brothers: the Ocean 1 Green and OMV are both on my "to buy list", but i was actually slightly disappointed when i thought this was the one which you were referring to!

Now back to the waiting game! Good things come to those who wait and im looking forward to this mystery watch! it's actually quite fun to be have the knowledge that something great is coming soon, although the anticipation is also killing me! hahaha


----------



## JSal

Soulspawn said:


> I am so glad you said this JSal, because I was expecting something new and different rather than this black ops one.
> Don't get me wrong, i think it's a nice watch and two of its brothers: the Ocean 1 Green and OMV are both on my "to buy list", but i was actually slightly disappointed when i thought this was the one which you were referring to!
> 
> *Now back to the waiting game! Good things come to those who wait and im looking forward to this mystery watch! it's actually quite fun to be have the knowledge that something great is coming soon, although the anticipation is also killing me! hahaha*


I asked Katharina yesterday when I ordered my Black Ops when the other watch was coming. She said in another 2 weeks... 
She also said that this same watch (in a smaller size) was in their shop and being officially released this coming Monday. 
I'm waiting the 2 weeks or more for the Larger one.

So you will finally know by Monday...

P.S. As I have said before, this is not an entirely new model. It is just a variation of an already available model. Nothing earth shattering, but for me its a dream come true...


----------



## Ninjastar

Another addition to the Ocean Series 

But it's not a 39-40mm big crown Ref. 5510 Sub style :-(

I really think Steinhart is missing a huge opportunity by not producing a big crown original Bond style Sub.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Ninjastar said:


> Another addition to the Ocean Series
> 
> But it's not a 39-40mm big crown Ref. 5510 Sub style :-(
> 
> I really think Steinhart is missing a huge opportunity by not producing a big crown original Bond style Sub.


Totally agreed but I am at least happy with what they do have.


----------



## Ed.YANG

JSal said:


> ...She also said that_ this same watch (in a smaller size)_ was in their shop and being officially released this coming Monday.
> I'm waiting the _2 weeks or more for the Larger one...._P.S. As I have said before, _this is not an entirely new model. It is just a variation of an already available model_. Nothing earth shattering, but for me its a dream come true...


The hint is quite clear... and i place my bet on the 40%($) possibility of a boy sized Ocean One @ 37~39mm, another 40%($) on a boy sized Flieger also about that size, 20%($) on other possibilities.


----------



## JSal

Ed.YANG said:


> The hint is quite clear... and i place my bet on the 40%($) possibility of a boy sized Ocean One @ 37~39mm, another 40%($) on a boy sized Flieger also about that size, 20%($) on other possibilities.


LOL, nice guess... But No Sir, that would be incorrect...

Although I will say it definetly does fall in the 20% "Other Possibilities" Catagory.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Ed.YANG said:


> The hint is quite clear... and i place my bet on the 40%($) possibility of a boy sized Ocean One @ 37~39mm, another 40%($) on a boy sized Flieger also about that size, 20%($) on other possibilities.


Why would you call that boy sized? There is nothing wrong with a 40mm watch. Going by that route then i'd be forced to call watches over 42mm gaudy. To me, 40-42 is normal.

Besides, a real "boy's" watch would be like 34mm and below.


----------



## Andy S.

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Why would you call that boy sized? There is nothing wrong with a 40mm watch. Going by that route then i'd be forced to call watches over 42mm gaudy. To me, 40-42 is normal.
> 
> Besides, a real "boy's" watch would be like 34mm and below.


.....well i think 'boy's' watch is overstating it really for such a miniscule size as 40mm....i was thinking more along the lines of 'teeny-tiny tot' size myself. ;-):-d


----------



## Soulspawn

JSal said:


> LOL, nice guess... But No Sir, that would be incorrect...
> 
> Although I will say it definetly does fall in the 20% "Other Possibilities" Catagory.


Im hoping for a smaller size Marine Timer, cuz although i love the design, i dont know if i can pull off a 47mm on my puny wrists
Maybe in that black face prototype which i've seen on some older forum posts before, but i think the cream colour is fantastic due to the vintage feel it gives the watch.


----------



## JSal

Ok people, the wait is finally over... Its here... Well at least the 44mm is... 
I'm waiting for the 47mm to match my Type-A Dial 47mm which will follow in about another week to 2 weeks.
*
STEINHART "Nav.B-Uhr 44 Vintage TITANIUM B-Type"*

http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/NavB-Uhr-44-vintage-TITANIUM-B-Typ,589.html


----------



## Uwe W.

JSal said:


> I'm waiting for the 47mm to match my Type-A Dial 47mm which will follow in about another week to 2 weeks.


It's a tempting thought that I've been deliberating (I've got the A-Muster 47 mm too), but I've got so many B-Uhr homages already that I think I've only got one or two of those purchases left in me. Since these new models will be around for a while I'm going to hang back until the next Laco 55 mm is released and make a decision then.


----------



## JSal

Uwe W. said:


> It's a tempting thought that I've been deliberating (I've got the A-Muster 47 mm too), but I've got so many B-Uhr homages already that I think I've only got one or two of those purchases left in me. Since these new models will be around for a while I'm going to hang back until the next Laco 55 mm is released and make a decision then.


I see your point. If I had as many B-Uhr's as you probably do I might do the same.

I've been dreaming about a matching Steinhart Ti Vinatge B-Type Dial in 47mm to go with my A-Type of the same.

I am also going to grab (2) one each (A-Type & B-Type Dials) of the New L.E. 55m LACO's in Matching Serial numbers when they come out.


----------



## Andy S.

...very interesting....i have the 47A version of this....a 47B will be tempting, the tan/vintage dial is killer on these...i'm glad these aren't LE, makes all the figurin' about which watch to buy a bit easier...but i am also going to hold off until i see what Laco has cookin for 55's...:think:.


----------



## JSal

Come on, treat yourself... Get both Steinhart V47 and the LACO 55 !!! ;-) I am, and I'm also getting both A&B LACO 55's.


----------



## Irishjon

I personally would love to see Steinhart do a 5512 homage. How hard could it be?? The only thing would be to either make the markers "vintage" like the OVM or "new" like the ocean one black. The Rolex 5512 (Steve Mc'Queen) and the Pan AM Rolex GMT master II Pepsi are my two favorite Rolex watches. Can anyone give Gunter the hint to do a 5512 remake  Pllllleeeeeeeeeaaaasssssssseeeeeeeeeeee! 
We can only dream I suppose....


----------



## Andy S.

JSal said:


> Come on, treat yourself... Get both Steinhart V47 and the LACO 55 !!! ;-)


......you're a bad man my friend...a bad, bad man.......:-d|>


----------



## JSal

Andy S. said:


> ......you're a bad man my friend...a bad, bad man.......:-d|>


I know but... So we'll both be broke together... b-)

But we'll be happy 

These darn things a re soooo adicting. o|


----------



## Andy S.

JSal said:


> I know but... So we'll both be broke together... b-)
> 
> But we'll be happy
> 
> These darn things a re soooo adicting. o|


.....ok deal.....mutual financial meltdown courtesy of Laco & Steinhart...let's get started...:-d:-d


----------



## JSal

Andy S. said:


> .....ok deal.....mutual financial meltdown courtesy of Laco & Steinhart...let's get started...:-d:-d


Deal Brother... and so close to Christmas... I'm starting to feel even Naughtier. :-d :-d


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Is there something brewing in Augsburg?
Earlier today Steinhart posted a picture on Facebook showing what unmistakably must be swan necks in a gold plating.

Maybe a new Premium Line addition?

How about a B-uhr with golden Unitas 6497 and gold hands?

What do you think?


----------



## Soulspawn

mr_sundstrom said:


> Is there something brewing in Augsburg?
> Earlier today Steinhart posted a picture on Facebook showing what unmistakably must be swan necks in a gold plating.
> 
> Maybe a new Premium Line addition?
> 
> How about a B-uhr with golden Unitas 6497 and gold hands?
> 
> What do you think?


After the LGE, it looks like Gold is the new black! Lol
whatever it is, I am always excited to see what they have installed for us.  I'm loving all these new releases and new / refreshed models being rolled out. Keep up the good work herr Gunter!


----------



## raymansg

Hopefully in the next 2 - 3 days .... need that present for Christmas. Jingle Bells.


----------



## JSal

mr_sundstrom said:


> Is there something brewing in Augsburg?
> Earlier today Steinhart posted a picture on Facebook showing what unmistakably must be swan necks in a gold plating.
> 
> Maybe a new Premium Line addition?
> 
> How about a B-uhr with golden Unitas 6497 and gold hands?
> 
> What do you think?


I guess we all know what those Gold Swan Necks were for now...

Marine Chronometer (a.k.a. Bronzo) with COSC certified ETA Valjoux 7753 movement.

Limited Edition of 55 pcs.


----------



## Soulspawn

I don't think they are for this particular watch... Don't they use the swan necks normally for the Unitas? I also don't see anything on the web page about it being swan neck regulation... I tried looking at the pic of the back but couldn't see much due to the rotor. :S 

Sadly for me, I think the size of 48mm and the thickness of 17.5mm rules this beauty out of my puny wrist size! Must so more wrist exercises! Lol


----------



## bigwatch13

I am not crazy about Bronze BUT this M.C. Bronzo looks WICKED! The strap looks awesome too. Probably out of my $$$ range. 
Good job Steinhart!!


----------



## JSal

Soulspawn said:


> *I don't think they are for this particular watch... Don't they use the swan necks normally for the Unitas? I also don't see anything on the web page about it being swan neck regulation... I tried looking at the pic of the back but couldn't see much due to the rotor*. :S
> 
> Sadly for me, I think the size of 48mm and the thickness of 17.5mm rules this beauty out of my puny wrist size! Must so more wrist exercises! Lol


You are so correct. Boy did I ever jump the gun. 
Sometimes I lose my head and I get so excited when something like this comes out I don't even think.

Just Like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## Soulspawn

Lol. My thoughts exactly jsal. Loving all these new models and the way steinhart keeps hinting at new things while keeping others total secrets till they are released!


----------



## JSal

Soulspawn said:


> Lol. My thoughts exactly jsal. Loving all these new models and the way steinhart keeps hinting at new things while keeping others total secrets till they are released!


I'm dying to see what it starts to look like when Bronze starts to oxidize and that beautiful Dark Patina starts to set in and change wonderful colors.


----------



## SD350

Is the case solid bronze like many of the other bronze watches out right now? The pictures look little off, the color doesn't look quite the same.


----------



## Ed.YANG

I was browsing the STEINHART FB album earlier... come across this...







Seems to be a special community project? Never seen this in STEINHART's gallery of discontinued models?


----------



## tatt169

/\ looks good does that!
|


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Ed.YANG said:


> I was browsing the STEINHART FB album earlier... come across this...
> 
> Seems to be a special community project? Never seen this in STEINHART's gallery of discontinued models?


That looks awesome.


----------



## JSal

*Looks a lot like the Steinhart Aquarius... 
Both based on the Triton 30 ATM & 100 ATM
Aquarius is based on the Triton 30ATM 
Great Barrier Reef has the Helium Escape Valve and is based on the Triton 100 ATM.

*









*
And Aquarius Black DLC*


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

Ed.YANG said:


> I was browsing the STEINHART FB album earlier... come across this...
> 
> Seems to be a special community project? Never seen this in STEINHART's gallery of discontinued models?


Looks okay. Don't hang your hat on having the Steinhart logo on the dial if its ever produced though.


----------



## JSal

thekitkatshuffler said:


> Looks okay. Don't hang your hat on having the Steinhart logo on the dial if its ever produced though.


Why would you say that ?

Steinhart produces Special Editions for Special Interest Groups, and Organizations etc, and always has their name on the dial.

This does NOT appear to be a model made for an Authorized Dealer as with the case of the "Pacific Ocean" model. That was and is a very unique instance.


----------



## Ed.YANG

New picture popped up!







According to fb update,"Exclusive straps, made by Gunny for a very exclusive Edition."
Hmm... doesn't the design looks like...the same strap used in...







...the last racing themed S.E?

New E.E.(Exclusive Edition) coming up? RACING themed designed chrono with matching bronze case?


----------



## Kilovolt

Ed.YANG said:


> New E.E.(Exclusive Edition) coming up? RACING themed designed chrono with matching bronze case?


the safety is already in the off position ... b-)


----------



## Ed.YANG

Ready to pull the trigger? Me too!
But wait... where's the spy pics of this upcoming release???


----------



## Soulspawn

Ed.YANG said:


> New E.E.(Exclusive Edition) coming up? RACING themed designed chrono with matching bronze case?


A bronze racing watch? Hmmm that might actually work! Lets hope they post some pics of the watch soon. I hate the waiting game


----------



## Ed.YANG

Base on the color of the strap, a fellow brother here had just guess that it could be something linked to another motor-sports theme, got to do with muddy and dusty situation... hmm... RALLY?


----------



## Tony A.H

if i Count That Right 
11 X 6 Rows = 66 which is an Odd Number for a Special or Limited Edition ?! :think:
hmmmm. wanna Know what's been Cooking .. 

yeah. don't like the Wait either. but hopefully we should start to see a few Glimpse of this Watch this Week.
Straps look Great. BTW.


----------



## Uwe W.

Tony A.H said:


> if i Count That Right


You actually counted them? :-s

Well, the photo IS cropped, so I don't think you should use it as any kind of an indicator.


----------



## Tony A.H

Uwe W. said:


> You actually counted them? :-s.


LOL yeah. 

i know. i'm Not Normal.!


----------



## Riker

Yes indeed, a cropped pic & in lieu a misdirection perhaps.....:think: 

Well, as is Steinharts way the little reveal of straps has certainly piqued interest & speculation. 

If I may encourage speculation a bit, when I first saw pics of the new piece some time ago there was a word used in discussion to describe it & in German that word was 'Geil'..... Not a literal meaning of course but to some it will be something special...


----------



## Ed.YANG

Tony A.H said:


> LOL yeah.
> 
> i know. i'm Not Normal.!


You're not alone. I did also do a rough count base on the picture last nite as well... there should be more than whatever shown in the picture... perhaps another 33 cropped off/short... Or else, this upcoming Exclusive Edition will be as pricey as the limited Marine Bronzo due to low volume, high cost production...


----------



## Soulspawn

Riker;6164630
If I may encourage speculation a bit said:


> My google skills have lead me to this meaning:
> "Colloquially, and more commonly, geil is the German equivalent to hot; terrific; wicked; awesome. Literally, geil is horny; randy."
> 
> Maybe something with a red face? As its hot?


----------



## Boggy

A new diver for the upcoming summer?









Perhaps color options for the Ocean 2?


----------



## raze

Boggy said:


> A new diver for the upcoming summer? Perhaps color options for the Ocean 2?


Just saw this on my Facebook feed. Cant wait to see whats next for Steinhart!


----------



## Boggy

Looks like a variation of the Ocean 2. If you look at the O2s case back, its exactly the shark above.

Here was my rendition back in April 2012:

















The other O2 variation looks like a white dial.

Sweet!


----------



## raymansg

So, the O2 with the new movements ? I was rather hoping for something new.


----------



## Boggy

Same movement, just different color variation.

They are out already: http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch.html



raymansg said:


> So, the O2 with the new movements ? I was rather hoping for something new.


----------



## Kilovolt

raymansg said:


> So, the O2 with the new movements ? I was rather hoping for something new.


AFAIK the new movements are only manual so no automatic will be fitted with them.


----------



## raymansg

Kilovolt said:


> AFAIK the new movements are only manual so no automatic will be fitted with them.


Never thought of the movements that way, waiting to get the new pilot I ordered with the new in house movements. Now I wonder what's up with the brown racing straps ... I wish it could be something unlike the current racing series or perhaps the chrono version which was touted sometime back. :think:


----------



## Ed.YANG

While everybody is so excited over the new color variants...
My focus falls on the movement grade used... standard grade 2824 on the new variants???
Hopefully it's just typo error on the website as mentioned in this page previously during the initial O2 launch...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/new-model-ocean-two-668723-5.html


----------



## raymansg

Ed.YANG said:


> While everybody is so excited over the new color variants...
> My focus falls on the movement grade used... standard grade 2824 on the new variants???
> Hopefully it's just typo error on the website as mentioned in this page previously during the initial O2 launch...
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/new-model-ocean-two-668723-5.html


Read in the same forum that sometime later it will be available with Soprod + exhibition casebacks as option. Now this might give me a chance to convince the missus that the O2 white is actually a different watch from the O2 Blue :-d


----------



## Ed.YANG

raymansg said:


> Read in the same forum that sometime later it will be available with Soprod + exhibition casebacks as option. Now this might give me a chance to convince the missus that the O2 white is actually a different watch from the O2 Blue :-d


Well... all four variants except for Ocean 2 Blue, are now clearly stated as STANDARD grade 2824 movement used. Soprod? Would that will jack up the price? Look at other Soprod powered watches in the market, you'll be appalled by the price tags.


----------



## Riker

All 5 variants of the Ocean 2 use the same movement & that movement *unless it has changed* is still to my understanding the elabore grade. I certainly haven't heard of the grade of movement being changed. Guess i'll just have to find out...



Ed.YANG said:


> Well... all four variants except for Ocean 2 Blue, are now clearly stated as STANDARD grade 2824 movement used. Soprod? Would that will jack up the price? Look at other Soprod powered watches in the market, you'll be appalled by the price tags.


----------



## Soulspawn

Riker said:


> All 5 variants of the Ocean 2 use the same movement & that movement *unless it has changed* is still to my understanding the elabore grade. I certainly haven't heard of the grade of movement being changed. Guess i'll just have to find out...


Could you find out about the soprod + back exhibition case too pls?


----------



## raymansg

Soulspawn said:


> Could you find out about the soprod + back exhibition case too pls?


read about it in the wus bloggers forum. Link : https://www.watchuseek.com/f408/steinhart-ocean-two-843857.html


----------



## Soulspawn

raymansg said:


> read about it in the wus bloggers forum. Link : https://www.watchuseek.com/f408/steinhart-ocean-two-843857.html


That's the same source I read about it from too. Oceanic time.


----------



## mithrilG60

Surprised no one's mentioned this yet:










Finally a 47mm B-Uhr A Type


----------



## Uwe W.

mithrilG60 said:


> Surprised no one's mentioned this yet:
> Finally a 47mm B-Uhr A Type


Finally? What did you think the 47 mm Vintage is?


----------



## mithrilG60

Uwe W. said:


> Finally? What did you think the 47 mm Vintage is?


A watch I generally forget about because I don't like the "vintage" look on the face and hands...


----------



## Riker

Yes, finally a Nav.B stainless steel 47mm A-type with logo but certainly not the first A-type as Uwe mentioned. Has received mostly very favourable feedback in the last 36hrs apart from the few that say the larger size is still an issue for them. Not really much of an issue though as Steinhart has already (as at 6.30pm Sydney time today) received a huge log of email enquiries for order placements.



mithrilG60 said:


> Surprised no one's mentioned this yet:
> 
> Finally a 47mm B-Uhr A Type


----------



## mithrilG60

Not too surprised at that Riker. There's always going to be that vocal minority that want to see a smaller pilot, many other makes produce them, but it's not like Steinhart has any trouble selling out their current 44mm and 47mm sizes. It's not like they need to produce a 42mm, 40mm, or 39mm pilot to pad their numbers.


----------



## IslaTurbine

Any update on when the next racing watch will be available? I believe a LeMans Chrono was in the works as shown by previous pictures.


----------



## IslaTurbine

IslaTurbine said:


> Any update on when the next racing watch will be available? I believe a LeMans Chrono was in the works as shown by previous pictures.


Looks like I read someone's mind. They posted what appear to be teaser pics on their Facebook page.


----------



## Todd5774

Anybody have any idea if any new dive models are in the works for this year?


----------



## Riker

New/updates, yes....................................................



Todd5774 said:


> Anybody have any idea if any new dive models are in the works for this year?


----------



## Ed.YANG

Riker said:


> New/updates, yes....................................................


If i'm not wrong, you had previously mentioned that the upcoming new releases will be additional or re-design variants on the current catalogued models... In addition to STEINHART's shifting away from homage... The most possible diving range i can think of that may have new additions this year will only be either the APOLLON or TRITON...

Ooooh... ... ... I'm looking forward and hoping for "coppertone" dial variant to the APOLLON series...


----------



## Riker

Yes, from memory that sounds about right Ed..... But in saying that these past comments do not rule out other possibilities slated for the rest of 2013, Steinharts 10th anniversary year.....


----------



## Ed.YANG

Perhaps we can have a figure to see... how many more models are in the road map? From today till the end of 2013... is just another 6 months and 10 more days to go...


----------



## Todd5774

Riker said:


> New/updates, yes....................................................





Ed.YANG said:


> If i'm not wrong, you had previously mentioned that the upcoming new releases will be additional or re-design variants on the current catalogued models... In addition to STEINHART's shifting away from homage... The most possible diving range i can think of that may have new additions this year will only be either the APOLLON or TRITON...
> 
> Ooooh... ... ... I'm looking forward and hoping for "coppertone" dial variant to the APOLLON series...


Can you give a clue?:-d

Almost ready to pull the trigger on a Triton 100, as in next week, unless there is something I should be waiting for???:think:


----------



## Soulspawn

I reckon there is always "something" for us to wait for from steinhart.... let alone when you consider every other watch brand!
So don't let the new arrivals stop you from buying something you like. If you like the triton, then go for it mate.


----------



## Riker

Spot on..... If you like it don't wait, buy it. If we always wait thinking to ourselves 'i'll wait till the next model comes out' then we will forever be putting off the next purchase. All we end up doing is waiting & wondering but never enjoying....



Soulspawn said:


> I reckon there is always "something" for us to wait for from steinhart.... let alone when you consider every other watch brand!
> So don't let the new arrivals stop you from buying something you like. If you like the triton, then go for it mate.


----------



## MrDagon007

I think it would be great if next to the classic pilot style watches, Steinhart could offer a "reinvented" pilot watch.
For example, the G-Shock GW-A1000 series, while of course conceptually different with all its electronic intelligence, is still immediately recognisable as a pilot style watch in a more futuristic (yet still readable) form.


----------



## Todd5774

Soulspawn said:


> I reckon there is always "something" for us to wait for from steinhart.... let alone when you consider every other watch brand!
> So don't let the new arrivals stop you from buying something you like. If you like the triton, then go for it mate.


Ordered the Triton 100 stainless steel today, you were right there will always be something in the future, so decided to buy what I want now! ;-)


----------



## Soulspawn

Todd5774 said:


> Ordered the Triton 100 stainless steel today, you were right there will always be something in the future, so decided to buy what I want now! ;-)


Congrats Todd!!! It's a sweet watch. Wear in good health


----------



## well

I heard from a very reliable source that a bronze dive watch is in the works. He's seen the prototype pictures but can't share it with me.

Clue: 93


----------



## MrDagon007

Bronze diver? Very tempting!
But caseback is best in steel or titanium because bronze can leave some colour on your wrist.


----------



## shanty

good news, been waiting for a new diver watch design


----------



## Riker

Nice, letting a cat out of the bag there...........



well said:


> I heard from a very reliable source that a bronze dive watch is in the works. He's seen the prototype pictures but can't share it with me.
> 
> Clue: 93


----------



## Uwe W.

Riker said:


> Nice, letting a cat out of the bag there...........


you can blame Steinhart for discussing future projects with customers; I like to think that if Herr Steinhart really wanted to keep these things a secret that he would know not to tell anyone about them.


----------



## MrDagon007

Almost as exciting as Apple rumors!


----------



## Tony A.H

MrDagon007 said:


> But caseback is best in steel or titanium because bronze can leave some colour on your wrist.


Green Stain on the Wrist Shows that you've been Wearin' something Exotic ! :-d


----------



## AsSyRiAn

Well, since were following this road... anything with Roman numerals and a date feature to expect this year?!!


----------



## Riker

Depends on how you see it I guess.......................;-)



Uwe W. said:


> you can blame Steinhart for discussing future projects with customers; I like to think that if Herr Steinhart really wanted to keep these things a secret that he would know not to tell anyone about them.


----------



## Kilovolt

What's a Racetimer? :-s


----------



## mr_sundstrom

My guess.. A chrono with racing inspired leather strap. A vintage styled watch, maybe something from the sixties? 


Sent from Sweden using correct English


----------



## Kilovolt

Kilovolt said:


> What's a Racetimer? :-s


BTW the mov't in the picture posted late this morning on Steinhart's Facebook page is definitely a 7750


----------



## Boggy

I hope it's a departure from the LeMans GT Chronograph :-d :-d :-d


----------



## Kilovolt

Boggy said:


> I hope it's a departure from the LeMans GT Chronograph :-d :-d :-d


Basically you wear a LeMans GT if you are driving the car and a Racetimer if you are standing in the pit .... ;-)


----------



## Ed.YANG

Kilovolt said:


> ...a Racetimer if you are standing in the pit .... ;-)


When i saw the picture you posted 2hrs ago... immediately i start to think of different genres of racing machines. 
By looking back at the light brown/caramel/tan strap, i just couldn't shift my mind away from RALLY vehicles, either the DAKAR Desert Rally or those that held across europe that runs in the woods... 
Standing pit? Racetimer?
Drag race?
Daytona?
Or... what's that race that runs more than 24hrs? LeMANs?... erm no...


----------



## Riker

Kilo, that made me laugh mate.... :-!



Kilovolt said:


> What's a Racetimer? :-s


Anyway, for Boggy & anyone else thinking the same, relax. All will be revealed in a few days.... Only direct comparison is that both are standard elabore grade 7750 chronograph.

Oh, if it helps, Racetimer is seriously good looking.....


----------



## Ed.YANG

Riker said:


> ...Oh, if it helps, Racetimer is seriously good looking.....


Really? As charming as the GRAN PRIX?


----------



## Riker

|>........



Ed.YANG said:


> Really? As charming as the GRAN PRIX?


----------



## Boggy

My bet is that it looks something like the Grand Prix!


----------



## IslaTurbine

A Grand Prix for the masses? Hotness.


----------



## Ed.YANG

IslaTurbine said:


> A Grand Prix for the masses? Hotness.


It seems to be a GRAN PRIX vehicle... Hmm...


----------



## IslaTurbine

That is absolutely a Grand Prix-type vehicle as it looks to be a vintage Formula One or Indy car.


----------



## Ed.YANG

An #3 bugs me to dig out...























No round case? AVIATION Chrono case with redesigned dial?


----------



## obitus

Is the Grand Prixes that looks like thespeedmaster something that will produced or have I missed something?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## IslaTurbine

obitus said:


> Is the Grand Prixes that looks like thespeedmaster something that will produced or have I missed something?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Sorry to sound like a snob, but technically the plural would be Grands Prix.


----------



## obitus

Lol, thank you... But still, will it be produced?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tony A.H

I don't Know about the Case Shape . but I wonder if the Paint Color and Nr: 3 have any Significance to the Dial ?!!.. or are they Torturing us with Confusion ??! :think: :-s


----------



## MrDagon007

I think that those Aviation-cased GT watches look rather clunky ! Hopefully the upcoming one is more elegant.


----------



## Boggy

+1 on this. I hope its a round case and more elegant than Aviation and LeMans! Given that the photo posted is that of an old car, most likely watch will be retro looking!



MrDagon007 said:


> I think that those Aviation-cased GT watches look rather clunky ! Hopefully the upcoming one is more elegant.


----------



## gobbi

why not a version of a vintage Panda?


----------



## Ed.YANG

gobbi said:


> why not a version of a vintage Panda? ...


No more homage. And STEINHART had proven this after their several recent releases.
Besides, from records of their catalogue, it seems that the version 7753 chrono movement STEINHART had sourced are mostly COSC certified, no ELABORE grades seen...


----------



## Kilovolt

... and now also in blue ...


----------



## Ed.YANG

ok... so now the number may not mean anything, but just countdown... i bet the next number will likely be one. 
the hints now falls onto the color.
should brown yesterday links to strap, today's deep tourqoise... dial?


----------



## m0rt

Fantastic watches in this thread. Thanks for all info. My next watch is a Steinhart!


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Three!*


Ed.YANG said:


> View attachment 1109138


*Two!*


Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 1110773


*One!






*


----------



## Kilovolt

Hopefully the next pic will be of the watch ...


----------



## MiCr0

and they're out
http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Racetimer-blue,716.html


----------



## IslaTurbine

Looks very nice. The black one's color scheme reminds me a little of a Tudor Heritage chrono.


----------



## m0rt

Beautiful!!


----------



## well

Ed.YANG said:


> New picture popped up!
> View attachment 1032125
> 
> Wait, so exacly what model was Steinhart alluding to with these straps? I didn't see this strap option for the Racetimers..


----------



## Ed.YANG

> well said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed.YANG said:
> 
> 
> 
> New picture popped up!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so exacly what model was Steinhart alluding to with these straps? I didn't see this strap option for the Racetimers..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eventually... the straps are not used for these RACETIMERs, as well as not listed as optional accessories in their strap page...
> So... there's another RACING themed chrono in the list that may come up as limited edition. I'm still holding on to my funds for this L.E or S.E...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kilovolt

Just published on Steinhart's Facebook page:

ST.1 Premium ready for assembly ...









any comment as to when the watches will be back on sale?


----------



## Ed.YANG

Kilovolt said:


> ...any comment as to when the watches will be back on sale?


After the assembly done for the movement? Or... are the movements for mid-year L.E.?
Anyway... i just noticed that RACETIMER Blue is back!


----------



## Kilovolt

I (possibly wrongly) assumed the mov'ts were meant for the Nav B-Uhr watches that have been out of stock for a while and for which pre-orders are open. You mean we can expect more models with this nice mov't within a short time?


----------



## Ed.YANG

Okay... not to confuse anyone here...
The availability of the premium movements had previously been discussed. So, why the post of the movement components pics again? 
Won't it look weird? When to those who are interested with buying the ST's PREMIUM SERIES hand winds, all they need to wait, is the update of the stock status in the website... 
So... what's the STEINHART TEAM intention there by putting up the picture of the components? And show the few pics... where's the regulator?

Hence my guess that these movements for Limited Edition release for mid year of 2013, which to date, no info yet...


----------



## Riker

Where would we be without Ed's speculative posts..... Keep em' coming mate...|>

As for the pic of the latest batch of ST1 parts on the Faceb page, do keep in kind it is Steinharts Premium movement to which there is a backlog of pre-orders for the Premium Nav.B so naturally there is an air of importance around it's return. Also keep in mind 2013 is a milestone year for Steinhart so as is usually the case keep watching the Faceb page & of course right here in the WUS forum....


----------



## Soulspawn

Any more gossip on the old rumour mill? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## raymansg

Hope something new comes in October and another in Dec. Year end is coming, time for our presents ... The brown racing strap ... haven't seen the watch yet right ?


----------



## Riker

You bet there will be something... As for the Gunny racing straps seen only on their FB page, they have not been shown with a watch. May be a little while yet for them....



raymansg said:


> Hope something new comes in October and another in Dec. Year end is coming, time for our presents ... The brown racing strap ... haven't seen the watch yet right ?


----------



## Kilovolt

And here we go again with pics of new releases posted on Steinhart's FB page:


----------



## Mc_Fly

Tomorrow release ?


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Bronze case b-uhr?


Have a nice day.


----------



## marco v

Yep, been waiting for this one for the last 2 months. Love it!!!


----------



## Mc_Fly

marco v said:


> Yep, been waiting for this one for the last 2 months. Love it!!!


You know what it is ?


----------



## marco v

Yes, its my new flieger.


----------



## WiZARD7

I don't like bronze 
At least I don't have to buy another watch


----------



## Tony A.H

wow. I just can't keep up with all the New Releases. !!. 
Steinhart has definitely been very Busy this year.

looks like a hand wind caliber :think: ??. looking forward to see what it is  .


----------



## Mc_Fly

Mc_Fly said:


> You know what it is ?


Flieger ? I doubt...


----------



## Ed.YANG

Tony A.H said:


> ...looks like a hand wind caliber :think: ??. looking forward to see what it is  .


That gear shot... it's certainly a handwinder, but not ST1.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Mc_Fly said:


> Flieger ? I doubt...


Well... ARCHIMEDE had came out with this for a certain time...








and in addition... this had been absent for a certain period...









It won't be surprising that a bronze version may be in the works...
Or... could it be a MARINE? Or the revival of the RACING theme addition?


----------



## AsSyRiAn

Ya I've seen the Archimede version. Not a fan. Bronze doesn't fit a pilot watch. They should keep it for divers.


----------



## Soulspawn

Limited edition Bronze ocean one?

These sneak pics always kill me. I just can't take the anticipation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## iggu74

Another diver for anniversary - don't think so, also handwinding - must be a pilot watch.


----------



## The Naf

Manual winding with an exhibition caseback? Diver? I should think not...sounds like a flieger to me...


----------



## Ed.YANG

A closer look back onto the STEINHART catalogue... what's been drying up and what's not... The Flieger range been strengthened with the recent additions of the Soprod Automatic Premiums, so I guess it's kind of too full for newer additions. The MARINE range, seems to be a little dry with only 4 models. The Military Field watch, with only 2. The AVIATION range with only 4. The RACING range... with 4 Chronos and 1 Auto... So my guess, not diver with exposed case back, but probably an addition to the Military Field range with handwinder, and bronze case, where when the case gets its oxidation, it fit's the dirty on the field Military theme better. Or, perhaps an addition to the MARINE range, with greenish patina formation on the case, brings out the MARINE theme good as well...


----------



## Ed.YANG

Tony A.H said:


> wow. I just can't keep up with all the New Releases. !!.
> Steinhart has definitely been very Busy this year...


Those who're in the moderate income group... certainly can't catch up with the releases.


----------



## The Naf

Ed.YANG said:


> A closer look back onto the STEINHART catalogue... what's been drying up and what's not... The Flieger range been strengthened with the recent additions of the Soprod Automatic Premiums, so I guess it's kind of too full for newer additions. The MARINE range, seems to be a little dry with only 4 models. The Military Field watch, with only 2. The AVIATION range with only 4. The RACING range... with 4 Chronos and 1 Auto... So my guess, not diver with exposed case back, but probably an addition to the Military Field range with handwinder, and bronze case, where when the case gets its oxidation, it fit's the dirty on the field Military theme better. Or, perhaps an addition to the MARINE range, with greenish patina formation on the case, brings out the MARINE theme good as well...


Hmm...I like your line of thinking...can I change my vote to Marine? :-D


----------



## Riker

Ed, all this analysis on a what the new watch will be.... I like your passion mate.... |>

To ease your burden you can safely rule this one out as a diver...........


----------



## marco v

Mc_Fly said:


> Flieger ? I doubt...


Well, why else would i put one in my signature. Oh you ll see, just a few more days


----------



## Soulspawn

All this talk of marine watches has made me think. Actually the marine timer, in bronze, with its vintage style dial, would look pretty sweet.

Cuz as the bronze ages, it would compliment the dial quite well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mc_Fly

marco v said:


> Well, why else would i put one in my signature. Oh you ll see, just a few more days


So you have the watch ? Pics or it didn't happen 

I would be disappointed if you're right... flieger overdose :/


----------



## AsSyRiAn

....you just blew my mind. That would be beautiful.


----------



## Tony A.H

Mc_Fly said:


> I would be disappointed if you're right... flieger overdose :/


i wouldn't. 
i believe there's something for everyone.

that's why Ice Cream comes in many different Flavors ;-).


----------



## Tony A.H

or something like this:

this Watch is Gorgeous IMO, belongs *H.Solo*. (Hope you don't mind Michael).


----------



## Boggy

Posted in Steinhart's FB a few hours ago:


----------



## docjoe

I'm interested to see what this one is!


----------



## JeffW2

Ed.YANG said:


> Those who're in the moderate income group... certainly can't catch up with the releases.


I have had a great year financially, but it could be tough with my wife. She has not see the Triton LE or my Dornblueth 99.1 I have had for 18 months and has not noticed I sold my 9 1/2 year old Panerai this summer and bought another Panerai.

There must be a way.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Boggy said:


> Posted in Steinhart's FB a few hours ago:
> 
> View attachment 1233406


One of our fellow brother here had posted this numbers of hours ago... before you... 


Kilovolt said:


> And here we go again with pics of new releases posted on Steinhart's FB page:
> 
> View attachment 1232171


----------



## Riker

The watch has not yet been released let alone shipped out. A small few customers have seen this new watch & a few orders have already been placed & these will be shipped very close to release & on sale day. The first official full pics will be seen on the FB page soon meaning official release is literally only days away.



Mc_Fly said:


> So you have the watch ? Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## The Naf

Anything new on this...umm yea I don't have Facebook :-D

The Naf


----------



## Riker

Soon, very soon.........



The Naf said:


> Anything new on this...umm yea I don't have Facebook :-D
> 
> The Naf


----------



## Soulspawn

Common!!!!!! Im actually quite excited about this new release.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Riker

Easy mate....... Your excitment will be well rewarded, soon........................



Soulspawn said:


> Common!!!!!! Im actually quite excited about this new release.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Soulspawn

Haha. Actually, what am I saying? I'm normally excited about all the new releases.

Normally the site gets refreshed at 10pm my time (western Australia). So I've been checking it every night around that time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Riker

You are displaying the symptoms of a committed enthusiast.


----------



## Tony A.H

The Naf said:


> Anything new on this...umm yea I don't have Facebook :-D
> 
> The Naf


you don't need to have a FB account to see any updates.
just hit refresh button every 5 minutes .


----------



## Ed.YANG

Tony A.H said:


> you don't need to have a FB account to see any updates.
> just hit refresh button every 5 minutes .


Aww... every 5 mins? That's overwhelming! I'll do that if Herr GUNTER gives me a 0.01euro discount on my next purchase of his produce!


----------



## Ed.YANG

Soulspawn said:


> Common!!!!!! Im actually quite excited about this new release.


Anyway... the more i look at the "un-refined" movement, the thoughts of the last BLACK OPs pops into my mind.
yep... i'm thinking, it could be a regular limited run production.


----------



## Mc_Fly

Is this watch supposed to be the next anniversary edition or just a regular one ? Only 3 months before the end of the year so maybe the time ??


----------



## docjoe

Mc_Fly said:


> Is this watch supposed to be the next anniversary edition or just a regular one ? Only 3 months before the end of the year so maybe the time ??


I seem to recall that when the Triton 10th Anniversary came out, Steinhart's web site said it was the first of 3 anniversary watches. Interestingly enough, the Triton 30ATM 10th anniversary is off the Limited Edition page on Steinhart's web site...possibly in preparation for the next release?


----------



## JeffW2

At first I was excited about another Limited Edition, but as I have thought more about it I will probably only have one bronze watch. If this bronze teaser is a Limited Edition it is going to need to be pretty special for me to get another bronze. The Triton 10th anniversary is a great watch and it fits in really well with my other watches. But I guess I need to wait and see what is coming.

Jeff


----------



## Soulspawn

It's up on Facebook! Bronze nav b-urh I believe 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Kilovolt

Soulspawn said:


> It's up on Facebook! Bronze nav b-urh I believe


----------



## ironandwine

wow this looks amazing. i suppose this is going to be part of their normal line up right? because while i really want one, if its not a limited edition i would prefer to wait awhile to save for it.


----------



## esq3585

http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Nav-B-Uhr-44-handwinding-bronze,784.html

Also in 47mm http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Nav-B-47-handwinding-bronze,785.html

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roadie

|> Very nice! Great colour contrast of the gold hands against the dark grey sunburst dial. For those wanting a bronz fleiger, this is the one. Nice to see some new hand crankers. Oh, and the pricepoint?.....unbeleivable, great bang for your buck here! :-!


----------



## spain72

I like the general result, but I consider a bronze case for a flieger a little unnatural...
At least I can consider it a good replacement for the Nav B-Uhr Gold no more available...


----------



## iggu74

I had to order one, I needed a pilot Watch and I like this one, so now it's just waiting for it to arrive. it's a bargain imo.


----------



## Todd5774

Will be my next watch purchase, glad it's not a limited addition as I can't justify it at the mo!o|


----------



## Tony A.H

spain72 said:


> At least I can consider it a good replacement for the Nav B-Uhr Gold no more available...


it can be a Gold Watch if you want it .!

all you need to do before you wear it is to give it a good Wipe with a Polishing Cloth to a high shine.
and voilà . you got an 18 K Gold Watch on your Wrist ;-).


----------



## esq3585

mr_sundstrom said:


> Does the crown screw down on any of the pilots?
> 
> Have a nice day.


Not that I'm aware of.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Does the crown screw down on any of the pilots? 


Have a nice day.


----------



## Soulspawn

Yeah. It looks like a normal line up to me too. No mention of it being limited edition anywhere. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Luminated

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 1244914


Why limit it to handwind only?

I would have thought there would have been an even bigger market making it automatic.


----------



## Riker

*Spot on, these two new Nav Bronze models are part of the standard collection not L.E.
*


ironandwine said:


> wow this looks amazing. i suppose this is going to be part of their normal line up right? because while i really want one, if its not a limited edition i would prefer to wait awhile to save for it.





Todd5774 said:


> Will be my next watch purchase, glad it's not a limited addition as I can't justify it at the mo!o|





Soulspawn said:


> Yeah. It looks like a normal line up to me too. No mention of it being limited edition anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 4


*Presently only handwind are available but that doesn't mean an auto will not arrive in the future. Obvious first choice was for the handwind versions simply as handwind Nav's outsell auto's.....
*


Luminated said:


> Why limit it to handwind only?
> 
> I would have thought there would have been an even bigger market making it automatic.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Riker said:


> *Spot, these two new Nav Bronze models are part of the standard collection not L.E.*





Ed.YANG said:


> Anyway... the more i look at the "un-refined" movement, the thoughts of the last BLACK OPs pops into my mind.
> yep... i'm thinking, it could be a regular limited run production.


I'm close... but not that close... ha~~~



> *Presently only handwind are available but that doesn't mean an auto will not arrive in the future. Obvious first choice was for the handwind versions simply as handwind Nav's outsell auto's.....
> *


Here's my view... perhaps STEINHART does not want to have a direct clash with ARCHIMEDE? ARCHIMEDE's BRONZE Nav.B Auto was release just this year. Fans of STEINHART wouldn't want to see or hear any negative bashings from the ACHIMEDE "Fans Club". Right?


----------



## Soulspawn

I dunno eh, Ed. Don't think steinhart would worry about what Archimedes is releasing.

I mean, if Archimedes released a sub similar to the ocean 1, I wouldn't bash them

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Riker

Correct, Steinhart isn't at all bothered by what Archimede or their alleged fan club would think of these new bronze Nav's. Importantly, keep in mind that these bronze Nav's have been on the drawing board for over 2yrs including initial design stage. What Archimede might have been doing would not have been known or even registered on the minds of GS or Simon...



Ed.YANG said:


> I'm close... but not that close... ha~~~ Here's my view... perhaps STEINHART does not want to have a direct clash with ARCHIMEDE? ARCHIMEDE's BRONZE Nav.B Auto was release just this year. Fans of STEINHART wouldn't want to see or hear any negative bashings from the ACHIMEDE "Fans Club". Right?





Soulspawn said:


> I dunno eh, Ed. Don't think steinhart would worry about what Archimedes is releasing.
> 
> I mean, if Archimedes released a sub similar to the ocean 1, I wouldn't bash them
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MrDagon007

The new bronze fliegers are very tempting indeed.
If I didn't have a regular flieger yet I'd order it immediately.
As it is is however, with already a nice collection and with various house improvement investments required, I should excert a strong will !


----------



## Uwe W.

spain72 said:


> I like the general result, but I consider a bronze case for a flieger a little unnatural...


Fully agree, but with a sub-second dial it really isn't a flieger anyway. Once you ignore the most basic tenets of the original design it doesn't matter what you do with the watch's design.


----------



## Uwe W.

Ed.YANG said:


> Here's my view... perhaps STEINHART does not want to have a direct clash with ARCHIMEDE? ARCHIMEDE's BRONZE Nav.B Auto was release just this year. Fans of STEINHART wouldn't want to see or hear any negative bashings from the ACHIMEDE "Fans Club". Right?


Um, I don't think there's any risk of that. Why would Archimede buyers care if Steinhart had its own version of a bronze B-Uhr?

There are more B-Uhr clones on the market than you can imagine and Archimede certainly doesn't have any rights to the design or the case materials used in their manufacture. Bronze is a _trendy_ material right now, so it's little surprise that there are plenty of companies that are adding bronze versions of their models to their existing collections.


----------



## Kilovolt

I can't of course imagine how many watches they got as a first batch but both the 47 and the 44 mm in bronze are already gone. Next batch in about one month.

As I know from previous experiences with these people you have to decide immediately otherwise you miss the first batch and sometimes even the second one. For this reason I think it important to try to foresee what is coming so you have time to ponder before the new release is out. By that time it is nearly too late to shoot. It's like a 100 m run, if you wait to hear the pistol shot you attain the last position at the arrival, you need to start ON the pistol shot.


----------



## spain72

Nice policy.
It avoids stocks and push collectors to decide fast.
I've been lucky with my Vintage Automatik Mokka. 2 pieces left and I had one of them, with a special screwback. GOOD OLD TIMES when Gunther and the Staff had the time to satisfy customers' caprices!!!!!! 
Still sorry didn't have enough time for the Titan Automatik L.E. ...


----------



## marco v

I didnt have enough funds this month but knew it was coming. So I emailed Gunther and he saved one for me from the first batch.
2 Long weeks to go before I can enjoy it.
I have been buying Steinharts for five years now, he hasnt disappointed me yet.


----------



## diego.balthazar

marco v said:


> I didnt have enough funds this month but knew it was coming. So I emailed Gunther and he saved one for me from the first batch.
> 2 Long weeks to go before I can enjoy it.
> I have been buying Steinharts for five years now, he hasnt disappointed me yet.


I think they need to think on improving somethings. I am very interesting about a couple of models, although, they don`t provide you to go take a shower with it, I think that`s very boring.


----------



## Tony A.H

diego.balthazar said:


> I think they need to think on improving somethings. I am very interesting about a couple of models, although, they don`t provide you to go take a shower with it, I think that`s very boring.


with all due respect.
I don't really understand the Fascination of Wearing a Watch while Showering ?!
what so Cool about it. ?!!!:roll:


----------



## Tony A.H

and BTW. a Good Watch Maker or Technician once told me that it's Not a Good Idea to take a Shower with the Watch on cause Soap Breaks the surface tension which means it can get into the Watch through the crown. but of course Swimming or Diving with it is perfectly Fine.


----------



## MrMayface

Tony A.H said:


> with all due respect.
> I don't really understand the Fascination of Wearing a Watch while Showering ?!
> what so Cool about it. ?!!!:roll:


I don't understand it either. I've never done this one. Although I wouldn't mind taking my Apollon for a dip in the Gulf to get some more patina on that bronze bezel.


----------



## mr_sundstrom

So I noticed the new bronze B-Uhr says calibre St1. Soigné on the case back.
Is this movement modified to be a Steinhart calibre?


----------



## Ed.YANG

mr_sundstrom said:


> So I noticed the new bronze B-Uhr says calibre St1. Soigné on the case back.
> Is this movement modified to be a Steinhart calibre?


???!! SHOCKING! What an engraving error!


----------



## iggu74

There was made 20 pieces of those watches in 47mm with ST1 calibre for the dealers. Case not numbered - at least thats what I read on the net.

EDIT

Just saw the Unitas movement inside with the ST1 writing on case.


----------



## Riker

OK, whilst the pics are a mistake for the standard line models I do not believe the watches will ship with this ST.1 caseback. I should qualify that by saying 'as far as I know'.....

It isn't really a secret as iggu has mentioned he read about it online. Steinhart has commissioned 20 Nav.B Bronze models with the silver ST.1 for their dealer network. That is 10x47mm & 10x44mm versions of which the dealers will get one of each to sell. These will not become a standard line model (anytime soon atleast) so there is absolutely no point emailing Steinhart asking for one. Also the dealers do not have them yet & I expect when they do get them they will have already be sold.



mr_sundstrom said:


> So I noticed the new bronze B-Uhr says calibre St1. Soigné on the case back.
> Is this movement modified to be a Steinhart calibre?





Ed.YANG said:


> ???!! SHOCKING! What an engraving error!





iggu74 said:


> There was made 20 pieces of those watches in 47mm with ST1 calibre for the dealers. Case not numbered - at least thats what I read on the net.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Just saw the Unitas movement inside with the ST1 writing on case.


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Riker said:


> OK, whilst the pics are a mistake for the standard line models I do not believe the watches will ship with this ST.1 caseback. I should qualify that by saying 'as far as I know'.....
> 
> It isn't really a secret as iggu has mentioned he read about it online. Steinhart has commissioned 20 Nav.B Bronze models with the silver ST.1 for their dealer network. That is 10x47mm & 10x44mm versions of which the dealers will get one of each to sell. These will not become a standard line model (anytime soon atleast) so there is absolutely no point emailing Steinhart asking for one. Also the dealers do not have them yet & I expect when they do get them they will have already be sold.


I see. Thank you for sorting it out!

Have a nice day.


----------



## diego.balthazar

Tony A.H said:


> with all due respect.
> I don't really understand the Fascination of Wearing a Watch while Showering ?!
> what so Cool about it. ?!!!:roll:


Sorry, but it`s not very hard to see what so cool about it, perhaps the fact that we live in a rush and sometimes you might need to take your shower the same way or let`s pretend that once in a while you would forget to take it off and ??? Just to make your life easier. We could discuss that for a while and would bring to it why do we need bi zone ar condition on our cars or why do we need to use I pad when you have a notebook at home, just to make our life more confortable, but for me, would be the fact that I use my watch the whole day and eventually would forget to take it off.


----------



## Tony A.H

diego.balthazar said:


> Sorry, but it`s not very hard to see what so cool about it, perhaps the fact that we live in a rush and sometimes you might need to take your shower the same way or let`s pretend that once in a while you would forget to take it off and ??? Just to make your life easier. We could discuss that for a while and would bring to it why do we need bi zone ar condition on our cars or why do we need to use I pad when you have a notebook at home, just to make our life more confortable, but for me, would be the fact that I use my watch the whole day and eventually would forget to take it off.


as they say: different Strokes for different folks.. there's absolutely Nothing Wrong with the way you see it.
so by all means, You do whatever Pleases you. ;-)

Cheers


----------



## mithrilG60

I really wish Gunter had released an auto version of these bronze cases with the Soprod A10. These are beautiful watches, but the central second hand is a bigger requirement for me.


----------



## Ed.YANG

mithrilG60 said:


> I really wish Gunter had released an auto version of these bronze cases with the Soprod A10. These are beautiful watches, but the central second hand is a bigger requirement for me.


Most likely, the bronze case Nav.Bs with auto movements could be in the works. I would not be surprise if they're from the same mold from the previously release Soprod premiums.


----------



## esq3585

Has anyone received their bronze Nav B yet, can't wait to see some real world pictures.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riker

Yes, some have already been delivered so I am expecting some customer pics to be loaded soon...



esq3585 said:


> Has anyone received their bronze Nav B yet, can't wait to see some real world pictures.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_sundstrom

esq3585 said:


> Has anyone received their bronze Nav B yet, can't wait to see some real world pictures.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Still waiting!! It's horrible!

Have a nice day.


----------



## jopex

Well I just ordered Nav B 44 bronze.. lately I've been thinking to get either flieger or bronze diver.. ended up with bronze flieger 
I have no idea how I will force patina on it though since according to website it says not to wear the watch while crying.. Maybe pour some LoS on cloth and rub it on?


----------



## mr_sundstrom

jopex said:


> Well I just ordered Nav B 44 bronze.. lately I've been thinking to get either flieger or bronze diver.. ended up with bronze flieger
> I have no idea how I will force patina on it though since according to website it says not to wear the watch while crying.. Maybe pour some LoS on cloth and rub it on?


Thought about patina to, but came to the conclusion that I want it clean. I really love the color of the bronze! It works great with the dial and hands! 
Ordered mine the day it was released, but haven't gotten any delivery info yet.. Playin' the waiting game!

Have a nice day.


----------



## Craustin1

The new bronze pilots appear to be back up on the website and available, if anyone is interested.


----------



## jopex

mr_sundstrom said:


> Thought about patina to, but came to the conclusion that I want it clean. I really love the color of the bronze! It works great with the dial and hands!
> Ordered mine the day it was released, but haven't gotten any delivery info yet.. Playin' the waiting game!
> 
> Have a nice day.


Wow that blows.. I expected that they have stock and to get it fast since it does not say anything about backorders. Did you asked them why the long wait?


----------



## mr_sundstrom

jopex said:


> Wow that blows.. I expected that they have stock and to get it fast since it does not say anything about backorders. Did you asked them why the long wait?


No, I got a mail stating that they are behind on shipping due to a high volume of demand or something. Hope to get shipping info tomorrow, and maybe delivery on Monday..

Have a nice day.


----------



## jopex

mr_sundstrom said:


> No, I got a mail stating that they are behind on shipping due to a high volume of demand or something. Hope to get shipping info tomorrow, and maybe delivery on Monday..
> 
> Have a nice day.


I see. Hopefully mine will ship out soon too. 
On another note does anyone knows l2l size for 44 version?


----------



## Tony A.H

jopex said:


> On another note does anyone knows l2l size for 44 version?


the same my friend. like All Fliegers. 22mm that is.


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Tony A.H said:


> the same my friend. like All Fliegers. 22mm that is.


I think he meant lug to lug. Think it's 52mm..

22mm lug to lug would be kinda cool tho... =)


----------



## jopex

Aye, I was thinking about lug to lug.  I thought it would be bigger. 52mm should just about perfect for me. Thanks!


----------



## bellamy

Just put in my order for a bronze 47mm :-! the waiting games begin


----------



## esq3585

Bronze 44 has landed









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc_Fly

Unitas 6497-1... new engraving, good


----------



## esq3585

Mc_Fly said:


> Unitas 6497-1... new engraving, good


No number engraved on the case like my other pilot mind u.

I.e.










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

How ow about a wrist shot ? Also, what are your impressions?



esq3585 said:


> I.e.


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations. enjoy it


----------



## esq3585

Craustin1 said:


> How ow about a wrist shot ? Also, what are your impressions?


I love the colour more of a deeper bronze than the triton anniversary edition, also the dial being a grey colour compared to my other pilot bounces light off it creating a shading across the dial, looks splendid, only thing I would have preferred would have been an onion crown, apart from that top notch as usual from Steinhart.



























Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

Great pics, thanks. I have that one on order, same size. I have a 47mm LSE and was second guessing going for the 44mm, but I think I will stay with that size.


----------



## esq3585

Craustin1 said:


> Great pics, thanks. I have that one on order, same size. I have a 47mm LSE and was second guessing going for the 44mm, but I think I will stay with that size.


I'm glad I pulled the trigger on it,wasn't sure at first but in the flesh its gorgeous, the pictures don't do it justice.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Riker

Congrats esq..... It really does look superb...

It is interesting to see the different depth of colour between the Anniversary Bronze Triton & the Bronze Nav. All planned this way of course as the richer (more red) Nav bronze better combines with the brilliant dark grey dial.


----------



## esq3585

Riker said:


> Congrats esq..... It really does look superb...
> 
> It is interesting to see the different depth of colour between the Anniversary Bronze Triton & the Bronze Nav. All planned this way of course as the richer (more red) Nav bronze better combines with the brilliant dark grey dial.


The dial is just perfect on the bronze pilot Riker, in fact I haven't taken the watch off since it arrived, that's good going since the triton bronze had been my daily wearer up until this point. The strap, dial, and case colours just go together perfectly.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tony A.H

esq3585 said:


> the dial being a grey colour compared to my other pilot bounces light off it creating a shading across the dial, looks splendid, only thing I would have preferred would have been an onion crown, apart from that top notch as usual from Steinhart.


Great pictures. Thanks for Sharing.

i'm Totally in love with the Sunray-Grey Dial. LOVE it.:-! 
i also LOVE the Crown !. I just happened to be Wearing my *BBIGG* LACO today  and couldn't help but admiring that same Crown on the Steinhart's. really a Great Choice IMO.

just took this one for ya









Cheers


----------



## esq3585

Wouldn't mind a full dial shot of that laco, love the lume on it. Yeah the dial on the Steinhart is indeed very nice.









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

sure.

here's the Big Bad Boy









Wish I had the Steinhart A Dial with me today.. it would've been a Nice comparison since both have the same Dial layout.

but just so happened to have the other Steinhart. 
if some think the 47 mm is Huge. then how about that Next to the 55mm LACO ? makes it look small. doesn't it ?









Cheers


----------



## esq3585

Tony A.H said:


> sure.
> 
> here's the Big Bad Boy
> 
> Wish I had the Steinhart A Dial with me today.. it would've been a Nice comparison since both have the same Dial layout.
> 
> but just so happened to have the other Steinhart.
> if some think the 47 mm is Huge. then how about that Next to the 55mm LACO ? makes it look small. doesn't it ?
> Cheers


That Laco is humungous , how does it look on the wrist ?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

*if you Love Fliegers ? this LACO is a Must to have in your Collection !.* IMO of course.

at First, i thought it was Huge. but just like everything else, i got used to it after a while ..

to be Honest, i acquired it to use as a Desk Clock !. then one day i wore it in the office just for Fun and thought hmmmm ? looks pretty Cool b-) ..

it wears BIG No Doubt.. as you can see Lugs stick out a little bit but it's Not all that Bad. i actually find it quite Comfortable on my Wrist. and every now & then i wear it for a day or 2.









looks Good from this Angle ;-)









that's why i Love my Steinhart. the Perfect Flieger all around that i can happily Wear 24/7.


----------



## Riker

Tony, you know my opinion of that beauty..... Love it...

Just in case some are thinking Steinhart have/are/might be releasing their own 55mm homage to one of the originals, they are not.......


----------



## SteamJ

esq3585 said:


> Bronze 44 has landed


That looks great. I ordered one of these this week. How has it been for you so far? I'm looking forward to receiving mine.


----------



## esq3585

SteamJ said:


> That looks great. I ordered one of these this week. How has it been for you so far? I'm looking forward to receiving mine.


Keeping great time, it is patina'ing very quickly compared to my triton bronze , love the dial , strap goes great , nice bronze buckle. Been wearing it every day, love it. You won't be disappointed.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffW2

SteamJ said:


> That looks great. I ordered one of these this week. How has it been for you so far? I'm looking forward to receiving mine.


I have the bronze 44mm ready to come to Texas also. Fedex has been notified in Germany.

This is after I said in a post I only wanted one bronze watch. I love my Triton 30 atm SE, but this watch captivated me also.

Jeff


----------



## esq3585

JeffW2 said:


> I have the bronze 44mm ready to come to Texas also. Fedex has been notified in Germany.
> 
> This is after I said in a post I only wanted one bronze watch. I love my Triton 30 atm SE, but this watch captivated me also.
> 
> Jeff


You won't regret getting another bronze, I prefer it to the triton le now , its a nice deep bronze.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## docjoe

esq3585 said:


> I prefer it to the triton le now , its a nice deep bronze.


Pictures Please! I would love to see that!


----------



## esq3585

docjoe said:


> Pictures Please! I would love to see that!





















Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## shanty

both watches look fantastic i ordered the the Nav B-Uhr 44 bronze looking forward to it.
and i'm dieing to find a Triton broze to buy it great looking watch. 
wear them in good health


----------



## esq3585

shanty said:


> both watches look fantastic i ordered the the Nav B-Uhr 44 bronze looking forward to it.
> and i'm dieing to find a Triton broze to buy it great looking watch.
> wear them in good health


Cheers sir, I have been looking for a bronze watch for years and I'm so happy I managed to snag that triton. Although I wouldn't mind an anonimo polluce but I still cannot find the right one at the right price.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## docjoe

esq3585 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Nice, looks like it's starting to get there! Mine is not as mint as it was when I first got it but very slowly starting to patina. I think your Bronze Flieger will patina even more darkly! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kilovolt

*18 Geneva stripes and gold plating - A new in-house finishing for the ETA Unitas 6498 in our Marine Chronometer watches. Available now, update in our shop very soon.*

Just posted on Steinhart's Facebook page


----------



## Tony A.H

wow. Very NICE Rose Gold Caliber. 

and looks like there's a New Strap in Canvas too .:-! . i Hope there'll be one in Aviation Style (150mm)..


----------



## Guest

I would love to see reversible or plain bezels for the Apollon. This would double the number of possible combinations at low cost. regards


----------



## Soulspawn

johndozier said:


> I would love to see reversible or plain bezels for the Apollon. This would double the number of possible combinations at low cost. regards


I think we've discussed a few different materials for the Apollon. I personally would love to see the use of some more exotic materials. Especially Damascus steel. 
I reckon it would lift the sales of Apollon watches too

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 1264875
> 
> 
> *18 Geneva stripes and gold plating - A new in-house finishing for the ETA Unitas 6498 in our Marine Chronometer watches. Available now, update in our shop very soon.*
> 
> Just posted on Steinhart's Facebook page


Oh yes ... b-)


----------



## Kilovolt

Just posted on Steinhart's Facebook page:









What is this?? :-s


----------



## mithrilG60

Kilovolt said:


> Just posted on Steinhart's Facebook page:
> 
> What is this?? :-s


That looks suspiciously like a decorated ETA 2824-2 movement. Hmmm..... I was just about to PayPal Herr Gunter some money for the Apollon order I placed last night, I think I may postpone that until I see what's coming down this particular pipe :think:


----------



## Uwe W.

Kilovolt said:


> What is this?? :-s


1. Part of a movement.
2. A crooked engraving.
3. A photo to keep you checking their Facebook page.
4. All of the above.


----------



## mithrilG60

Uwe W. said:


> 2. A crooked engraving.


:-d


----------



## Tony A.H

hmmmmm. interesting New Engraving.
these guys are always Cooking with New Recipes b-) .

they've been releasing a few Special Watches just before the end of the year (like the Marine Chronographs), so maybe another Special Release before the end of 2013 ?? :think: .


----------



## esq3585




----------



## mithrilG60

esq3585 said:


>


_"18 Geneva stripes and anthracite plating - A new in-house finishing for the ETA Unitas 6497 in our Nav.B-Uhr Handaufzug Bronze. Available now, update in our shop very soon."_


----------



## Ed.YANG

mithrilG60 said:


> _"18 Geneva stripes and anthracite plating - A new in-house finishing for the ETA Unitas 6497 in our Nav.B-Uhr Handaufzug Bronze. Available now, update in our shop very soon."_


The difference is although very minimal... the major works on the 1st layer appearance of the movement, sets the STEINHART identity apart...


----------



## mithrilG60

I'm aware of the differences, the quote was from Steinhart.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Oh no... don't get me wrong.
I know that your quote was from STEINHART's product page. It's just that i pointing out the differences such that other folks could really see the effort that STEINHART had put in to differentiate their finish against the native ETA ones used in other budget labels such as KEMMNER or TORSTEN's TNT watches. STEINHART, IMO, could do a little more... Such as printing their insignia on the big gear wheel...


----------



## mithrilG60

> *STEINHART* is a continuously growing brand in a steadily expanding market. Therefore we have been working for some time to make ourselves increasingly self-sufficient. A very important step in this direction is the development of our own watch movements, and now we have, with the help of our Swiss partners, succeeded in introducing a new automatic caliber to the market, the *STEINHART ST.5*.
> The *ST.5* proudly and fittingly bears the *SWISS MADE* stamp, as its individual components are made by Swiss companies boasting long experience in the production of movement components. This is a big step forward for the young *STEINHART* brand, which we proudly highlight with the caliber unique decoration, composed of anthracite galvanized, engraved bridges and the subtly skeletonized gilt rotor. By early 2014 our *ST.5* will already be in action, performing its duties in a new *STEINHART* wristwatch and demonstrating its accuracy and reliability in everyday use.
> *
> STEINHART ST.5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specification:
> 
> Automatic caliber ST.5 11 1/2''
> Hour, minute and central second
> Date display with quickset function
> Hacking second
> Anthracite galvanized bridges in cube-design
> 28,800 vibrations per hour
> 25 jewels
> Shock protection with geometrically shaped, rotating spring
> Decorated, skeletonized gilt rotor


More pictures here: Steinhart Watches - fine exclusive timepieces

I'm going to call this one the DeathStar in my own mind


----------



## Ed.YANG

mithrilG60 said:


> More pictures here: Steinhart Watches - fine exclusive timepieces
> 
> I'm going to call this one the DeathStar in my own mind











OOO... MYY... GOOOSH!
Sooo..... i'm speechless! Haa~~~


----------



## Ed.YANG

this bigger picture shows something like number "1013" embossed at the right... what's that?


----------



## twintop

I'm wondering what watch will debut with the new movement?
And is Steinhart going to outfit it's entire product range with these new movements or are they just going to keep it for a premium automatic product line like the handwind?


----------



## spain72

It is quite common for some watch brands to have "movements specially modified for" them.
Some "major brands" do the same.

It means that the special features required to characterize the models need bigger economic efforts than those needed for standard features (e.g.) as a "normal" rotor.

I appreciate it very much, even if "in-house calibers" (manufacture calibers) are something totally different,indeed....


----------



## Ed.YANG

Ed.YANG said:


>


Looking at the high-rez facebook picture against this...








the layout seems to be the same. And should the ST-5 is build by ETA and with that kind of finishing touch... I would not be surprise if it's used in the higher end premium range.

The previously released budget friendly SOPROD A10 premium FLIEGERS look different...


----------



## mithrilG60

Ed.YANG said:


> this bigger picture shows something like number "1013" embossed at the right... what's that?


This is obviously an ETA 2824 clone, just like the Sellita SW200, and based on the release notes Steinhart has contracted the component manufacture to companies in Switzerland. I would assume that's a production stamp of some sort.

edit: I doubt ETA is producing this movement for Steinhart. As we all know ETA has been dramatically cutting back on the number of finished movements they make available to 3rd party clients like Steinhart and they no longer provide any unfinished movements for customization to any manufacturer that's not part of the Swatch group. Additionally Steinhart explicitly states that part of the goal with this new movement is (greater) self-sufficiency. Given those things I can't imagine this is either an ETA product or a movement by for Steinhart by ETA. My guess is you will see this movement replace the ETA 2824-2 in all the "non-premium" models over the next year or so. That would certainly go a long way towards reducing the chronic backorder status of all the various Ocean models.


----------



## twintop

I for one don't really care where this movement comes from, Sellita, Soprod or even ETA or perhaps even Chinese components assembled in Switserland. If it's reliable and keeps good time I am happy. But it does look like a direct replacement for the ETA 2824 so Steinhart won't have to change it's cases or movement holders.
With a finishing like in the pictures I really would like to see some more see through case backs.
I'm also curious what this movement will do with the prices of Steinhart watches. Will we see an increase in price?


----------



## Tony A.H

Good Work Steinhart.

I noticed the Beveled edges are highly Polished compared with the rest of the Surface (Matte Grey), which I think will bring the Caliber to a Higher Level of Quality :-!.


----------



## MAJJ

Hi, I think it's great news that Steinhart will start to produce its own movement, *STEINHART ST.5*. I'll also believe that it's based on or better say modified copy of ETA 2824-2 as already pointed out by Mithril. I don't think that Sea-Gull ST-5 has anything to do with this movement; check https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/sea-gull-st5-teardown-290851.html & https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/another-st5-tear-down-293834.html

Good Work Steinhart, Well Done! |>


----------



## Brian062388

Can't wait to pick up a watch with the ST.5 movement inside. I do wonder what pieces this will initially come in and what it will do to the prices when/if it makes it into their non-premium line watches as stated earlier. I would have to guess that if this movement is used in say for example, the Ocean line of pieces, that it would probably com un-decorated...frankly though, I wouldn't care what watch it came in! Definitely looks like a great step in the right direction for Steinhart!


----------



## Riker

Just to cover of any if's or but's, no Chinese *manufactured* parts make up this calibre. Where the raw materials come from is another matter (Australia, S.Africa, China ..?) but manufacture is 100% Swiss.


----------



## Uwe W.

Riker said:


> Just to cover of any if's or but's, no Chinese *manufactured* parts make up this calibre. Where the raw materials come from is another matter (Australia, S.Africa, China ..?) but manufacture is 100% Swiss.


Every single last part in the movement is machined/made in Switzerland? Not even ETA could make that claim.


----------



## Ed.YANG

mithrilG60 said:


> ... edit: I doubt ETA is producing this movement for Steinhart. As we all know ETA has been dramatically cutting back on the number of finished movements they make available to 3rd party clients like Steinhart and they no longer provide any unfinished movements for customization to any manufacturer that's not part of the Swatch group. ...


Well... ETA do clearly make their stand on the recent report saying that they're cutting supplies on the movements but did not make any words on being as "contract producer" for other watchmakers around the globe.
source: Time out: Swatch Group to cease ETA movement supply by 2019 - Watchuseek

Looking at ETA's action from business angle, should they can secure deals/contracts with other watch producers, not only they can secure on price, they can also manage production volume better. Hell... they can even manipulate the supplies better. Remember that either Selittas or Soprod are dependent on Swatch group's key parts supplies? So what if big players like Sinn, IWC, Oris as well as others can engage other movement makers to produce their movements? In the end, it's still ETA calling the shots...


----------



## mithrilG60

From what I understand, ETA has no part in the supply or manufacture of either the ST.5 as a complete movement or any of it's individual parts. The news blurb you linked is a large part of the reason why companies like Steinhart are developing alternatives to using the ETA supplied movements and parts. ETA is trying to use it's position as the dominate Swiss movement manufacturer to both restrict the ability of it's competitors to offer alternatives as well as bolster the sales of it's Swatch Group member brands. Ultimately it's going to backfire and spawn additional competition, the ST.5 is just an example of this. Frankly I don't see it being a big deal, I don't own a Swatch Group product because there's nothing in their range that really speaks to me. Their products are good quality and perfectly acceptible, but I just don't really want to wear one. A shortage of movements available to brands like Steinhart isn't going to inspire me to go out and buy a Tissot or Hamilton just to get an ETA 2824 movement.

I will be intrigued to see the next move from Steinhart. Will they keep using the 7750 for their Chrono's, will they switch to other non-ETA Chrono options or will they develop their own in-house chrono movement. All to be interesting times!


----------



## Triton

As many here have guessed already, the new ST.5 is the same basic construction as the ETA 2824, making it an efficient workhorse for a selection of our automatics. The important part is, that it's Swiss Made and that the components for it are sourced from Swiss manufacturers that are not owned by any large holding company, making it an independent option for STEINHART. It has been tried and tested extensively and promises to be a very reliable and precise engine. The ST.5 will not replace the ETA 2824-2, we will continue to gladly work with ETA for as long as possible. But like the 2824, the ST.5, although decorated, will not be observable through an exhibition case back.

This is indeed a big step forward for STEINHART! :-!


----------



## Boggy

Just wondering what the reason is? I thought you decorate to show off 



Triton said:


> the ST.5, although decorated, will not be observable through an exhibition case back.
> 
> This is indeed a big step forward for STEINHART! :-!


----------



## Luminated

Boggy said:


> Just wondering what the reason is? I thought you decorate to show off


Bizarre to go to the expense on decor which *will be passed on to the customer *and not supple it with a display case back. Or maybe they intend to offer the display case back as an extra cost option.


----------



## Uwe W.

Luminated said:


> Bizarre to go to the expense on decor which *will be passed on to the customer*


Have you confirmed that the watches with these movements will cost more than those that were built using the standard ETA?

For what it's worth, I'm sure there will be a few models in the future that you will be able to see this movement through a display back. And other than that, the use of decorated movements with solid case backs is nothing new in the world of watch manufacturing.


----------



## Riker

Uwe, I shall for sanity purposes restate the previous to 'for the most part'...



Uwe W. said:


> Every single last part in the movement is machined/made in Switzerland? Not even ETA could make that claim.


----------



## Uwe W.

Riker said:


> Uwe, I shall for sanity purposes restate the previous to 'for the most part'...


You might think that I'm nitpicking or splitting hairs, but the bottom line is that the quality of the parts used in ETA movements has noticeably changed over the years, and there's a good reason why.

According to Swiss law, a movement can only be labelled Swiss Made if the movement has been assembled in Switzerland, inspected in Switzerland, and here's the kicker: at least 50 percent of _the total value of the components_ used in the movement must be Swiss made (not including the cost of its assembly).

In other words, a movement can be considered Swiss Made even if just one part in the entire movement was actually made in Switzerland providing that the value of that one part makes up 50 percent of the total cost of the movement, which isn't a stretch if the rest of the parts are coming from China.

I don't have any issues what-so-ever with the movements in the watches that I buy using Chinese-made parts, it's a reality of modern manufacturing, but I do have a problem when manufacturers claim or suggest that what they're selling is absolutely 100 percent Swiss when in reality it's very likely only a fraction of the components making up the watch were made in Switzerland.

As my watchmaker likes to say, "have you been to the factory?"


----------



## Ed.YANG

Ed.YANG said:


> The difference is although very minimal... the major works on the 1st layer appearance of the movement, sets the STEINHART identity apart...


Jeeze... the aging effect does really pose a problem to individuals.
I missed the milling part under the balance wheel! Until i saw this close up shot from the HongKong forum...


----------



## N1ck_

Steinhart just posted this on facebook:









Looking at the crown it looks like something Tudor Black Bay like? 
Their first watch with their own movement?


----------



## Soulspawn

Yeah. Most guesses on FB seem to lean towards a black Bay tribute. As much as I like the black Bay, I hope this is a steinhart original! 

And is it me, or does the movement remind you of the man hole covers? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Soulspawn said:


> Yeah. Most guesses on FB seem to lean towards a black Bay tribute. As much as I like the black Bay, I hope this is a steinhart original!
> 
> And is it me, or does the movement remind you of the man hole covers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Now when you say it..! Yeah, man hole cover movement! Built from cast iron!

I really hope for a original Steinhart design, but that crown makes me feel Tudor vibes...

Have a nice day.


----------



## Darwin

I'm guessing that the latest tease on FB is actually the Rolex 6538 homage that was discussed over the summer.


----------



## Boggy

I also hope it is an original design since it will be the first model to carry their in-house movement. Other thoughts are: Is it an anniversary edition? Is it a limited edition? Will it be a standard issue? Usually, when they release photos, they come out a few days after. So my guess is that this will be released this year! Woot! Bring it on!!!


----------



## Ed.YANG

N1ck_ said:


> Steinhart just posted this on facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the crown it looks like something Tudor Black Bay like?
> Their first watch with their own movement?


The grooves of the bezel, the contours, guardless crown... and if the lug size is 22, the case may look like 40... 
Seems...








Connery Sub?


----------



## tatt169

*crosses fingers for 40mm*


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

I hope it stays 42mm like the rest of the Ocean 1s, but I also hope it's not a direct BB homage... Though snowflake hands would be nice to see on a Steinhart.


----------



## N1ck_

Ed.YANG said:


> The grooves of the bezel, the contours, guardless crown... and if the lug size is 22, the case may look like 40...
> Seems...
> 
> Connery Sub?


it might indeed be a 6538, which would be lovely!
Please be 40mm no date.


----------



## Uwe W.

Darwin said:


> I'm guessing that the latest tease on FB is actually the Rolex 6538 homage that was discussed over the summer.


With what appears to be an anodized red crown tube?

And that metal bracelet would definitely rule out a Bond connection. The edge of the bezel looks right though.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

Anodized red to match a red triangle bezel and red dial text? Kind of a homage mashup?

I really hope they stay 42mm. There are enough 40mm Sub homages in the market, one of the big reason I've been liking Steinhart's homages is because they bump it up to a 42mm case size.


----------



## Jcp311

I really hope the new ST 5 movement is not a refinished hangzhou or seagull. I have this sneaking feeling steinhart is about to pull a valanvron.


----------



## mithrilG60

Jcp311 said:


> I really hope the new ST 5 movement is not a refinished hangzhou or seagull. I have this sneaking feeling steinhart is about to pull a valanvron.


Not sure why you'd be worried about that given that they've already clearly said it's a Swiss movement made of parts sourced from ETA independent Swiss manufacturers. Chinese counterfeits of Swiss movements might be stamped "Swiss Made" but not reputable maker would ever knowingly use them nor would they, Steinhart included, intentionally take a Hangshou or Seagull and claim them to be Swiss.


----------



## Jcp311

mithrilG60 said:


> Not sure why you'd be worried about that given that they've already clearly said it's a Swiss movement made of parts sourced from ETA independent Swiss manufacturers. Chinese counterfeits of Swiss movements might be stamped "Swiss Made" but not reputable maker would ever knowingly use them nor would they, Steinhart included, intentionally take a Hangshou or Seagull and claim them to be Swiss.


Case in point the valanvron 24. It is a refinished seagull movement and is legally made "Swiss" by refinishing a few parts.


----------



## Uwe W.

Jcp311 said:


> Case in point the valanvron 24. It is a refinished seagull movement and is legally made "Swiss" by refinishing a few parts.


I'm sure that most, if not all of the other Swiss movements that are ETA clones have the same percentage of Chinese-manufactured parts as ETA movements do.


----------



## Soulspawn

Don't know if this topic is going off track here as the movement was discussed in another thread pretty recently. 
On one hand this new movement is a "new and upcoming" but I kinda enjoyed this thread as a discussion on the new models rather than a discussion on the authenticity or whether the movement is Swiss made or Chinese made or some weird combination of the two. 

At the risk of sounding like a fan boy, I have faith than steinhart will deliver something good.  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe W.

Soulspawn said:


> At the risk of sounding like a fan boy, I have faith than steinhart will deliver something good.


I agree, but at the same time people need to realize the realities of global manufacturing, and that "something good" doesn't necessarily mean that it's free of Chinese-made parts.



Soulspawn said:


> Don't know if this topic is going off track here as the movement was discussed in another thread pretty recently.


By that standard I would have to close half of the threads that are currently active in the Steinhart sub-forum. Most threads here cover material that is or has been discussed in other threads. With regard to the subject of movements and their origin/manufacture, it is very relevant to this thread, which is mostly just a speculative wish list to begin with.


----------



## Boggy

From the ST.5 page: "The *ST.5* proudly and fittingly bears the *SWISS MADE* stamp, as its individual components are made by Swiss companies boasting long experience in the production of movement components."



Jcp311 said:


> I really hope the new ST 5 movement is not a refinished hangzhou or seagull. I have this sneaking feeling steinhart is about to pull a valanvron.


----------



## Boggy

It is very likely to be a 42mm with 22mm lugs based on my measurement. I was hoping too for a 40mm but 42mm should suffice. Can't wait to see this baby! Cheers! 

On a side note, should be interesting to see how much more expensive Steinharts will be with their own movement.


----------



## Jcp311

You seem to have missed my point. I won't regale you with the nuances of swiss law that permit a Chinese made movement to become swiss, but don't take my word for it when I say there are companies legally doing this.

There is a difference between taking Chinese ebauches, modifying them, and slapping "swiss made" on them somewhere and utilizing foreign/chinese components for certain parts of a movement. Valanvron does the former by taking the seagull ST2130, refinishing it, and legally making it the "swiss made" val 24. For the record I have no problems with Chinese movements, I just want an honest answer about where this movement is coming from.

Back to the topic of the watch....I hope it's a 42mm.



Boggy said:


> From the ST.5 page: "The *ST.5* proudly and fittingly bears the *SWISS MADE* stamp, as its individual components are made by Swiss companies boasting long experience in the production of movement components."


----------



## Soulspawn

Yup. Up for a 42 too. Best size for me. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## TDR1982

Any idea of release dates or further info coming out?


----------



## Riker

A big & bold *negative* on your sneaking feelings Jcp...



Jcp311 said:


> I really hope the new ST 5 movement is not a refinished hangzhou or seagull. I have this sneaking feeling steinhart is about to pull a valanvron.


----------



## Tony A.H

TDR1982 said:


> Any idea of release dates or further info coming out?


usually, it's a few days away from the time Posted on Facebook.
my guess is that we'll see the New Watch either this Friday or Next Monday..


----------



## N1ck_

I'm so looking forward to their new watch. Always wanted a second steinhart ever since I got my ocean black ceramic and their new piece is already looking lovely!


----------



## Jcp311

Thats reassuring....I don't want to see steinhart fall into the same trap as some others have.



Riker said:


> A big & bold *negative* on your sneaking feelings Jcp...


----------



## kelt

The new Steinhart ST5 movement is described here:

Steinhart Watches - fine exclusive timepieces


----------



## Djk949

Judging by how the st.5 (11 1/2 ligne) fits into that case - it is well below 42mm. My guess- 37-38mm with 20mm lugs - close to a 1:1 with the 6538.


----------



## N1ck_

kelt06 said:


> The new Steinhart ST5 movement is described here:
> 
> Steinhart Watches - fine exclusive timepieces


_"*By early 2014* our ST.5 will already be in action, performing its duties in *a new Steinhart wristwatch* and demonstrating its accuracy and reliability in everyday use."_


----------



## Boggy

Measure the movement then measure the case. I came up with 42mm case and 22mm lugs.



Djk949 said:


> Judging by how the st.5 (11 1/2 ligne) fits into that case - it is well below 42mm. My guess- 37-38mm with 20mm lugs - close to a 1:1 with the 6538.


----------



## Darwin

N1ck_ said:


> _"*By early 2014* our ST.5 will already be in action, performing its duties in *a new Steinhart wristwatch* and demonstrating its accuracy and reliability in everyday use."_


Homage or not, whatever is released will have Steinhart's name on the dial, so even an homage will be a new Steinhart wristwatch...


----------



## roadie

While I'm a huge Steinhart fan, I prefer their original designs. Still, looking so forward to seeing the new model!


----------



## kelt

Djk949 said:


> Judging by how the st.5 (11 1/2 ligne) fits into that case - it is well below 42mm. My guess- 37-38mm with 20mm lugs - close to a 1:1 with the 6538.


Same guess here, lug width is sligthly more than half case diameter hence 20mm lug and 38/39mm body diameter. if the lug width was 22mm the cut out in the endlinks for handling the spring bars would be much larger than needed.

early January release?


----------



## N1ck_

Darwin said:


> Homage or not, whatever is released will have Steinhart's name on the dial, so even an homage will be a new Steinhart wristwatch...


Well that wasn't my point tbh. Just wanted to point out that their new watch (it being a homage or not) won't release in Q4 2013 like some expected .


----------



## kelt

The Ocean 1 vintage is on Steinhart website listed for sale!

http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/OCEAN-one-vintage,817.html

It's gorgeous, with one drawback, the case size is indicated as 42mm, too bad, I expected a 38/39mm I may not buy it at 42mm.


----------



## Uwe W.

kelt06 said:


> The Ocean vintage is on Steinhart website listed for sale!


Yeah, it's already being discussed in two other threads here. See OCEAN one vintage


----------



## jiber172r

And....>BOOM goes the dynamite!









http://www.steinhartwatches.de/de/Ocean-One-vintage,817.html


----------



## Uwe W.

jiber172r said:


> And....>BOOM goes the dynamite!


Two threads already running on the subject and it was already mentioned two posts above yours...


----------



## spain72

Tony A.H said:


> usually, it's a few days away from the time Posted on Facebook.
> my guess is that we'll see the New Watch either this Friday or Next Monday..


Well, Tony!
It arrived, finally!!!!!!!!!! 
2 years ago we started asking for it, and now we can be happy!


----------



## hanzo

Now.. if only they make OVM with St5 and highly domed crystal


----------



## Malice 146

Wonder if Gunter is going to put the Steinhart movements in all their watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG

This is what i just saw on the O2 Orange page...


> Already ordered watches will be delivered approx beginning of December. New orders not possible.


Perhaps... i guess... they're waiting for the current stock hold of those O2s to deplete before releasing the next batches with ST-5?


----------



## hanzo

spain72 said:


> Well, Tony!
> It arrived, finally!!!!!!!!!!
> 2 years ago we started asking for it, and now we can be happy!


So can we ask for 40mm case now? Maybe it'll be out by 2015 :-d
But then again the HBB I wanted is 41 mm..


----------



## twintop

I'd really like Steinhart to make a chrono dive watch. Based on the Ocean 2, that dial really has some potential. 
On the other hand, with the new Ocean 1 vintage, a bicompax Ocean 1 vintage dive chrono would be very cool.


----------



## Malice 146

I like the OOV but have a OVM. I am waiting for the GMT-Ocean One Red/Blue to return to stock. My hope is that when the GMT returns to stock it will have Steinharts in house movement.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

If they remade the OVM in to the O1V's case (with the same crystal and bezel it currently has) and gave it the ST.5, I would sell mine and rebuy the OVM in a heartbeat.


----------



## Vinguru

I am really waiting for a blue ocean 1 diver with dark blue sunburst dial and blue bezel!!!

Please steinhart make one again!


----------



## Mc_Fly

Where are the 2 others Anniversary Edition watches ? Cancelled ?


----------



## Ed.YANG

I think they're still in the works.
If we look back, the first anniversary edition was released somewhere in June period? So i guess their anniversary celebrations spread from June onwards? Till the June of 2014?


----------



## Riker

No, the Anniversary models still to come are not cancelled, just a bit delayed. As it stands now, unfortunately they will not be released till early 2014....



Mc_Fly said:


> Where are the 2 others Anniversary Edition watches ? Cancelled ?





Ed.YANG said:


> I think they're still in the works.
> If we look back, the first anniversary edition was released somewhere in June period? So i guess their anniversary celebrations spread from June onwards? Till the June of 2014?


----------



## Hoppyjr

Triton said:


> As many here have guessed already, the new ST.5 is the same basic construction as the ETA 2824, making it an efficient workhorse for a selection of our automatics. The important part is, that it's Swiss Made and that the components for it are sourced from Swiss manufacturers that are not owned by any large holding company, making it an independent option for STEINHART. It has been tried and tested extensively and promises to be a very reliable and precise engine. The ST.5 will not replace the ETA 2824-2, we will continue to gladly work with ETA for as long as possible. But like the 2824, the ST.5, although decorated, will not be observable through an exhibition case back.
> 
> This is indeed a big step forward for STEINHART! :-!


*Triton* - please clarify, is the ST.5 based on the Valanvron 24 (VAL-24) movement, with enhancements (cosmetic or mechanical) done by Steinhart or your movement supplier? If it is that's OK, but we watch nerds would like to know the details and history of where this ST.5 originates.....

For the record, I own the Ocean One Vintage and it's keeping fantastic time at approximately +5 seconds per day.

Thanks,

Hoppy


----------



## Reaper85

You beat me to it. I also found out it is most likely Valanvron. And as it is a Swiss manufacturer, Triton wasn't exactly lying.
But in the end, we are talking ST2130 here, which is nothing to be ashamed, my two Sea-Gull's with ST2130 perform better than most standard grade 2824-2.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/ste...-automatic-movement-958475-3.html#post7159992


----------



## underpar

Malice 146 said:


> I am waiting for the GMT-Ocean One Red/Blue to return to stock. My hope is that when the GMT returns to stock it will have Steinharts in house movement.


Does anyone know when the GMT Ocean 1 will be released and do they have a waiting list? Been looking for a used one with no luck so I guess I will wait until they are released again.


----------



## Uwe W.

underpar said:


> Does anyone know when the GMT Ocean 1 will be released and do they have a waiting list? Been looking for a used one with no luck so I guess I will wait until they are released again.


According to the Steinhart website, not before Spring 2014. It wouldn't hurt to contact the company and ask if they're maintaining a waiting list, but I don't think that they are. Normally there is different wording used when watches are available for pre-order. Not that you'll have any more luck, but have you tried contacting all of the authorized retailers listed on the Steinhart website?


----------



## Ed.YANG

Is something brewing over @ Steinhart during the white season??
Came across a few pictures while googling around for Nav.B photos... and i believe these were not released before??


----------



## marco v

Wish he would release this one again. This was a Ltd edition for a spanish forum.


----------



## Rennies5

I would buy one!


----------



## Ed.YANG

marco v said:


> Wish he would release this one again. This was a Ltd edition for a spanish forum.


Oooh... i see... that clears the muddy water...


----------



## Riker

Ed, ya funny guy....... The Legendario S.E was a project for members of the Relojes-Especiales forum & was completed in 2008.... If you went back in the forum a few years you would note it was discussed quite a lot.... ;-)


----------



## Kilovolt

Just published on Steinhart's Facebook page:









Let's start the forecast ...


----------



## JSal

Kilovolt said:


> Just published on Steinhart's Facebook page:
> 
> View attachment 1408100
> 
> 
> Let's start the forecast ...


I see Chrono pushers and something I really love... 
A Sandwich Dial...
I would have to say that there is a very good chance I will be in on this one....


----------



## Tony A.H

JSal said:


> I would have to say that there is a very good chance I will be in on this one....


i'll be in as well.   
John ma man !!!
how are you ?? it's been a long time.

oh my goodness. what am I seeing here ?! a *Nav-B* Chrono Sandwich Dial  :-!


----------



## mithrilG60

With those pushers that looks like an LE/SE version of the 44mm Chrono.....


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> i'll be in as well.
> John ma man !!!
> how are you ?? it's been a long time.


HeyTony!!! It's good to hear from you too. I'm still working crazy sick hours at work. So I rarely find time to post much lately. But it hasn't curbed my insane watch buying habit.
Hope things are well and I miss posting so maybe I will try to make some more time when I get home at night.
I can't wait to see this new offering from Steinhart and I know you are just as excited as I am.
Talk to you soon Bro


----------



## Tony A.H

yeah. we all are working men.
but don't be a Stranger. just pop in once in a while and check on us. ;-)


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> yeah. we all are working men.
> but don't be a Stranger. just pop in once in a while and check on us. ;-)


Will do brother. ;-)


----------



## Ed.YANG

JSal said:


> I see Chrono pushers and something I really love...
> A Sandwich Dial...
> I would have to say that there is a very good chance I will be in on this one....


Ahh J... your return sparks my wild thoughts again...
Hmm... Chrono pushers used in Marine Chronos + Sandwich dial previously seen on Flieger L.Es + Flieger style crown...
Seems like a concoction of 
"Nav.B-Uhr 44 Chronographen Premium"
cooking in the pot, with Soprod A10 as base with Dubois Dépraz DD2030 module as partner...

A date-less fat flyer is coming?


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Soulspawn

Bah. Another watch too big for me 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe W.

Temporary strap on it? Looks notched to fit the lugs. Nice crown by the way.


----------



## manofrolex

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 1410201


The description says "Nav B chrono 47 Titan" am I to guess it is a 47mm release? If so then I am out since anything above 44ish just look wrong on me but I sure do like that dial....


----------



## N1ck_

I was hoping they'd make that in like 42mm, so pretty but 47mm is too big


----------



## Kilovolt

jmanlay said:


> The description says "Nav B chrono 47 Titan" am I to guess it is a 47mm release? If so then I am out since anything above 44ish just look wrong on me but I sure do like that dial....


It's a 47 mm titanium chrono with COSC chronometer certification









It will be on sale starting Monday March 10th, price still unknown

I like this new watch a lot but also in my case 47 mm is really a bit too much. I hope the week end will bring me some wisdom so on Monday morning (CET) I will be ready to order it or to skip it ... b-)


----------



## bvc2005

Kilovolt said:


> It's a 47 mm titanium chrono with COSC chronometer certification
> It will be on sale starting Monday March 10th, price still unknown
> I like this new watch a lot but also in my case 47 mm is really a bit too much. I hope the week end will bring me some wisdom so on Monday morning (CET) I will be ready to order it or to skip it ... b-)


At 47mm it will look good hanging on the wall in my study.


----------



## Will3020

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 1410201


superb looking pilot !


----------



## Hendu615

What a gorgeous watch why couldn't it be 44mm.... killing me!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

I Fail to describe how AWESOME this Watch looks !!. 
makes my Heart Throb with Good Sweet Pain .

it is just :-!  b-) . i'm so in Love and so Glad it's a 47mm .


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Such a shame no 44.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Kilovolt said:


> It's a 47 mm titanium chrono with COSC chronometer certification
> 
> It will be on sale starting Monday March 10th, _*price still unknown*_
> 
> I like this new watch a lot but also in my case 47 mm is really a bit too much. I hope the week end will bring me some wisdom so on Monday morning (CET) I will be ready to order it or to skip it ... b-)


Almost got it right... except for the movement... thought that this is going to be a standard add in to catalogue release... totally forgotten about "10th Anniversary Edition".
Anyway... reference to the past releases... The COSC certified STEINHART L.Es uses 7753 movements and their cases are big @ 47mm. Nothing wrong...
Price wise... ahh... this will be very tricky... It all depends on how much the cost when the movements were sourced. Was it before last year? Or recently? My guess? Close to 1500euro or just @ 1500euro.


----------



## mithrilG60

Might have to look at selling my reg Nav.B Chrono to fund this one..... why do watches like this always have to come up when I've already spent my "mad money"


----------



## Travelller

Ed.YANG said:


> Almost got it right... except for the movement... thought that this is going to be a standard add in to catalogue release... totally forgotten about "10th Anniversary Edition". Anyway... reference to the past releases... The COSC certified STEINHART L.Es uses 7753 movements and their cases are big @ 47mm. Nothing wrong...


What base movement are they using, then...?









_c/o Steinhart_


----------



## Kilovolt

Travelller said:


> What base movement are they using, then...?
> 
> _c/o Steinhart_


On the back it says ETA Valjoux 7753 COSC:


----------



## heatscore

Kilovolt said:


> On the back it says ETA Valjoux 7753 COSC:


That would make sense considering the subdial placement.

So does the chronograph on this watch only count up to 30 mins?


----------



## Tony A.H

mithrilG60 said:


> why do watches like this always have to come up when I've already spent my "mad money"


One thing you can be sure of is: 
when you think you Bought something at the right time , you're Not done ! cause there'll always be a New One rolling out sooner or later.


----------



## Ed.YANG

The last release of the COSC STEINHART traces back to December 2012.It takes more than a year to reach to this latest piece.
Hmm... If such a long time was taken due to sourcing of the movement...



> Well... we have to give the CREDIT to ETA of SWATCH Group!
> 
> Released on December 2010- "Edizione limitata Grigio", limited release of 20pc priced @ 1075eu w/shipping each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More discussion and pics @http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/MARINE-Chronograph-Spezial-Edition,328.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/mar...itata-grigio-added-pics-ramblings-493323.html
> 
> Released on December 2011- "Edizione limitata AZZURRO", limited release of 20pc priced @ 1165eu w/shipping each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More discussion and pics @
> MARINE Chronograph Spezial Edition Edizione AZZURRO.. - gallery - Steinhart Watches
> Steinhart Azzurro is Out
> 
> December 2012- "Edizione limitata BRONZO", limited release of *55pc* priced @ *1215eu*w/shipping


...should be close... few 100 bills away?
And... will this COSC Chrono be the first Episode to the "COSC FLIEGER TRILOGY"? Since we had the prequels of "COSC MARINE TRILOGY"...

BTW... i should have guess that it's a COSC version... the contours of the cases in previous releases gave it away... duh...


----------



## Ed.YANG

Tony A.H said:


> I Fail to describe how AWESOME this Watch looks !!.
> makes my Heart Throb with Good Sweet Pain ... ...


Well TONY, you had previously wished for the mono-button Flieger Chrono... your wish had come true... but, with 2 buttons instead of one!
I think it resonates with what most old folks told us when we were young... dream will always be dream, when it happens, there'll be minor mis-perfection.


----------



## mithrilG60

Tony A.H said:


> One thing you can be sure of is:
> when you think you Bought something at the right time , you're Not done ! cause there'll always be a New One rolling out sooner or later.


Oh exactly, not really a big issue I'm betting the pricing will be at about 1200euro which at current exchange rates makes that an improbable purchase either way. Even with the sale of my existing NavB Chrono I'd still be looking at another $850 - $1000.... there's lots of other watches I could get for that money and still have a NavB for the rotation. Funny thing is I showed my wife these pics and her comment was "How's that any different from the one you already have". lol!

It's a gorgeous watch that I'd love to own, it's just not a big priority at the moment unless the pricing is just a modest premium on the existing NavB Chrono (which I wouldn't expect given the grade of movement used).


----------



## Tony A.H

Ed.YANG said:


> Well TONY, you had previously wished for the mono-button Flieger Chrono... your wish had come true... but, with 2 buttons instead of one!
> I think it resonates with what most old folks told us when we were young... dream will always be dream, when it happens, there'll be minor mis-perfection.


oh the Mono Pusher is something else. i'll always have a Special Love for Her.
but believe me, I have No Complains about this One.



mithrilG60 said:


> Funny thing is I showed my wife these pics and her comment was "How's that any different from the one you already have". lol!


LOL. only a WIS can see the difference.
I think we all agree that each & every Steinhart Nav-B Chrono we've seen has it's Own Character. b-)


----------



## Hendu615

This is not going to be a Limited Edition is it? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mithrilG60

This is a 10th Anniversary Edition, so yes.... Limited numbers and single issue. Basically be prepared to buy it on Monday or not at all.


----------



## Riker

For those speculating on the price, it will be a bit under EUR1400 incl VAT, less for non EU customers. It is an L.E model & will be available only once. When it is sold out that is it, no re-issue.


----------



## Hendu615

Does anyone know what the lug to lug distance is on the Nav B Chrono 47? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese

Hendu615 said:


> What a gorgeous watch why couldn't it be 44mm.... killing me!


Saw this on my Facebook feed. Stunning. Truly stunning. 47mm too big for me too.


----------



## Hendu615

Tony A.H said:


> 56 mm


Thank you sir.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Hendu615 said:


> Does anyone know what the lug to lug distance is on the Nav B Chrono 47?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


56 mm


----------



## esq3585

Would so love this watch , pity the wife wouldn't understand. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hendu615

This may be a stupid question but does anyone know if these will be ready to ship or are we going to order tomorrow with a later release date? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe W.

Hendu615 said:


> This may be a stupid question but does anyone know if these will be ready to ship or are we going to order tomorrow with a later release date?


Most likely a bit of both if past LE releases are any indication. Some might be ready to go immediately with the balance being released in subsequent batches, so how long you wait will depend on where you end up in the pecking order. If you do end up waiting I don't imagine it will be for very long. Regardless, they'll probably sell out in an hour or two, so if you aren't a part of the stampede when the gates open you will definitely miss out.


----------



## Hendu615

Uwe W. said:


> Most likely a bit of both if past LE releases are any indication. Some might be ready to go immediately with the balance being released in subsequent batches, so how long you wait will depend on where you end up in the pecking order. If you do end up waiting I don't imagine it will be for very long. Regardless, they'll probably sell out in an hour or two, so if you aren't a part of the stampede when the gates open you will definitely miss out.


Thanks for the advice!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## raylowwl

Still not open for sale yet???


----------



## Ed.YANG

Maybe it's not 1500hrs yet in Germany?


----------



## raylowwl

Ed.YANG said:


> Maybe it's not 1500hrs yet in Germany?


Ed, the sale start at 1500hrs Germany time?


----------



## Bale

raylowwl said:


> Ed, the sale start at 1500hrs Germany time?


Maybe they decided to start the sale this time at such an hour that people from the states for example have the chance to buy as well before they all sold out.


----------



## Ed.YANG

raylowwl said:


> Ed, the sale start at 1500hrs Germany time?


That was base on my previous experience on the LSE Chrono... and what i had observed with the LGE Chrono...
However, it's coming to 1600hrs Germany time... folks in Asia are turning in for their next workday... Awww... I'm jealous...


----------



## Kilovolt

It's now 2 minutes to 6.00 pm CET: probably they will open the sale just before running home so they are not swamped ...


----------



## gobbi

no, they need to announce when its sold out etc. I'm pretty sure the release will be tomorrow only.


----------



## Ed.YANG

I'm kind of wondering... will the launch be postphoned to tomorrow? The last COSC release was quite early... if i'm not wrong...
I'm still waiting to reach them by phone... seems that the lines are engaged...


----------



## Kilovolt

No problem in case they postpone the launch ... but they should really announce it clearly!


----------



## Kilovolt

This announcement has been published on FB at 18.50 CET


----------



## Riker

Approx on sale should be around lunch or just after Tuesday 11th Augsburg time.



Kilovolt said:


> This announcement has been published on FB at 18.50 CET
> 
> View attachment 1414269


----------



## Ed.YANG

With the growing popularity and support growing onto the brand... hopefully this time round, more than 100pc are made to meet the demands ahead... the last COSC L.E. Marine Bronzo was made 55 only...


----------



## JeffW2

It will be interesting to see what the demand is like as this is a high price point for Steinhart and a large watch. I like fairly plain watch faces but my Steinhart/Gnomon 47mm Nav B with a sterile dial is my least favorite watch. I think it is too plain but also a little large compared to my normal 42-45mm. I have been thinking about getting the Steinhart flieger hand wound with the sub seconds at 9:00 instead. 

I do not like chronographs, but I think this one looks great. On a 47mm I do not want pushers - makes the watch look a little too big. 

Jeff


----------



## gobbi

sale is open. 1410 euro with VAT.


----------



## Bub838

Just got the email, the sites moving a little slow for those of you interested. Very pretty watch! If it was 44mm I'd be all over it. Love the bi-compax. 

Can't wait to see some photos in the flesh from you guys!


----------



## Kilovolt

Just got an email from Steinhart too. It says:









b-)


----------



## manofrolex

Kilovolt said:


> Just got an email from Steinhart too. It says:


almost did but reason pulled me back in. 47mm is just too big for me. 44 ok, 45 alright but anything more is just too much.
so to whomever ends up getting one enjoy it and wear it in good health.


----------



## Hendu615

Just ordered one.... I think, it's says order was placed but it never redirected me PayPal to pay. Anyone know what that means? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldrick

Yeah am having payment issues. Placed the order - no re-direction on the site but recived an email (went to junk mail) with a link to Paypal. HOWEVER, my account is in USD (apparently!) and when I click the link a page pops up telling me that there is a problem with Steinhart's account, that they won't accept USD and that they need to change their account settings. That's it, no ability to log-in to Paypal or anything (which is weird becuase I'm not auto-logged in, so it should not automatically assume I'm paying in USD?).


----------



## Kilovolt

I buy with Paypal in many contries and my account allows me to pay in any currency I choose to. Of course they rip me with the exchange rate but so does my Visa, etc. I can not understand why anyone is prevented from paying in a different currency, at the end of the day they make an additional profit on the exchange ...


----------



## Baldrick

Yeah, so do I normally - never encountered this error message before. Normally clicking on a "pay now" link takes me to my paypal log-in screen, but this one does not - only to the error message. Very odd. Anyway, I have emailed Steinhart and hopefully we can sort it out.


----------



## Baldrick

Ooof, now listed as sold out!


----------



## Tony A.H

Sold out in about Half an Hour from Announcement.!!


----------



## Baldrick

That's really impressive - good for them!


----------



## Ed.YANG

Tony A.H said:


> Sold out in about Half an Hour from Announcement.!!










Just came back to see this...


----------



## Baldrick

Now appears to be back up on sale again?


----------



## Riker

Convert the payment amount in your Paypal to Euro & it should then go through....



Baldrick said:


> Yeah am having payment issues. Placed the order - no re-direction on the site but recived an email (went to junk mail) with a link to Paypal. HOWEVER, my account is in USD (apparently!) and when I click the link a page pops up telling me that there is a problem with Steinhart's account, that they won't accept USD and that they need to change their account settings. That's it, no ability to log-in to Paypal or anything (which is weird becuase I'm not auto-logged in, so it should not automatically assume I'm paying in USD?).


----------



## Hendu615

I haven't gotten email to make payment yet... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riker

Sometimes it won't come though immediately, could be minutes or hours till it arrives but you have placed your order so you should be fine.



Hendu615 said:


> I haven't gotten email to make payment yet...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hendu615

Riker said:


> Sometimes it won't come though immediately, could be minutes or hours till it arrives but you have placed your order so you should be fine.


Great thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe W.

Hendu615 said:


> I haven't gotten email to make payment yet...


Check your spam folder. They often end up there, especially if you use gmail.


----------



## Hendu615

Uwe W. said:


> Check your spam folder. They often end up there, especially if you use gmail.


Thanks for the advice, just checked spam folder (Gmail) but nothing yet.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## song31

I dont think at that size and that price we will see a sell-out- at least not from those in the US- who knows maybe Im wrong it has all the pieces-sandwich dial, nice movement but not much more than you may get in one of the premium models steinhart already as at a still reasonable price tag


----------



## Uwe W.

song31 said:


> I dont think at that size and that price we will see a sell-out-


Huh? It's _already _sold out... ;-)


----------



## bvc2005

song31 said:


> I dont think at that size and that price we will see a sell-out- at least not from those in the US- who knows maybe Im wrong it has all the pieces-sandwich dial, nice movement but not much more than you may get in one of the premium models steinhart already as at a still reasonable price tag


With a limited 111 pieces issue, a sell out is no surprise.


----------



## mithrilG60

song31 said:


> I dont think at that size and that price we will see a sell-out- at least not from those in the US- who knows maybe Im wrong it has all the pieces-sandwich dial, nice movement but not much more than you may get in one of the premium models steinhart already as at a still reasonable price tag


There is no premium chrono model and as nice as the A10 and ST.1 movements are, they're not anywhere near the level of a COSC certified chronometer. Most COSC certified watches start in the $5000+ range, the $1600 you would have paid to get this 10th Ani LE into the US is an absolute steal (like most Steinhart pricing).



Uwe W. said:


> Huh? It's already sold out...


Exactly, in less than 2 hours.


----------



## Baldrick

Riker said:


> Convert the payment amount in your Paypal to Euro & it should then go through....


Hi, Riker, thanks for the response. The problem is that it's not taking me to my PayPal account, just directly to an an error screen (i.e. before I can log-in) and then if I access PayPal separately it's not in my account, so I cannot change currencies or do anything else with the order confirmation. Weird.

I'm sure I can sort it out with the folks at Steinhart though (fingers, toes and other extremities firmly crossed).

(Off-topic but this is my first post using tapatalk through a tablet, so apologies if it goes awry)


----------



## Hendu615

Has anyone not paid for theirs yet?










That's a Screenshot when I ordered it but I have yet to receive an email about paying for it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

_"This anniversary, this milestone, we celebrate with not one *but three strictly limited special editions!* Taking its place *as the second watch* in this very exclusive group is a Nav B-Chrono with a chronometer movement. Limited to 111 pieces only, this STEINHART Nav B-Chrono Titanium Anniversary Edition is powered by an ETA 7753 chronograph movement, adjusted to five positions, and with its chronometer accuracy certified by COSC (Contrôle Officiel Suisse des Chronomètres)."_

I clearly missed the first one... can someone clue me in please :-s

so for me, I'll have to go with _"third time's the charm..." _ :-d


----------



## twintop

this was the first
TRITON 30ATM - gallery - Steinhart Watches


----------



## manofrolex

Travelller said:


> _"This anniversary, this milestone, we celebrate with not one *but three strictly limited special editions!* Taking its place *as the second watch* in this very exclusive group is a Nav B-Chrono with a chronometer movement. Limited to 111 pieces only, this STEINHART Nav B-Chrono Titanium Anniversary Edition is powered by an ETA 7753 chronograph movement, adjusted to five positions, and with its chronometer accuracy certified by COSC (Contrôle Officiel Suisse des Chronomètres)."_
> 
> I clearly missed the first one... can someone clue me in please :-s
> 
> so for me, I'll have to go with _"third time's the charm..." _ :-d


I am waiting for that third one too. 
1st: bronze thing not my thing
2nd 47 mm = too big so No thanks even though I really like the watch so that kind of sucks but not lost for all
3rd one: Any clue anyone???? really curious to see what they have in store.


----------



## Riker

The 3rd release will be a model that not everyone would expect as the last of the Anniversary models. None the less, it is going to be equally as special & completely worthy of having Anniversary engraved on the back.....



jmanlay said:


> I am waiting for that third one too.
> 1st: bronze thing not my thing
> 2nd 47 mm = too big so No thanks even though I really like the watch so that kind of sucks but not lost for all
> 3rd one: Any clue anyone???? really curious to see what they have in store.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Riker said:


> The 3rd release will be a model that not everyone would expect as the last of the Anniversary models. None the less, it is going to be equally as special & completely worthy of having Anniversary engraved on the back.....


Awww... Rikey... time for the guessing game again... Hmm... 1st one made for the Water, 2nd one made for the Sky... 3rd one... made for the







?


----------



## Riker

Rikey...... Who is he..? :-d

Well space is an interesting idea, at least you will have a bit of time to speculate & consider it before the final anniversary release. Until then Ed & I look forward to seeing how you go about coming to a conclusion on what you believe it will be....:-!


----------



## Baldrick

Riker said:


> The 3rd release will be a model that not everyone would expect as the last of the Anniversary models. None the less, it is going to be equally as special & completely worthy of having Anniversary engraved on the back.....


Oh dear, I didn't even clock (!) the reference to three models....any idea roughly when we can expect the email to drop? (I'm on holiday this weekend and the wife will probably kill me if I spend the time nervously watching the inbox....)


----------



## Riker

Baldrick, go away & enjoy the weekend with the good wife. There is some time yet (read: weeks) till the final version of the Anniversary trio is revealed.



Baldrick said:


> Oh dear, I didn't even clock (!) the reference to three models....any idea roughly when we can expect the email to drop? (I'm on holiday this weekend and the wife will probably kill me if I spend the time nervously watching the inbox....)


----------



## Baldrick

Riker said:


> Baldrick, go away & enjoy the weekend with the good wife. There is some time yet (read: weeks) till the final version of the Anniversary trio is revealed.


Nice one, ta, she will be pleased!

B


----------



## JerylTan

Riker said:


> Rikey...... Who is he..? :-d
> 
> Well space is an interesting idea, at least you will have a bit of time to speculate & consider it before the final anniversary release. Until then Ed & I look forward to seeing how you go about coming to a conclusion on what you believe it will be....:-!


Any prizes if i give the right answer? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ed.YANG

Riker said:


> Rikey...... Who is he..? :-d
> 
> Well space is an interesting idea, at least you will have a bit of time to speculate & consider it before the final anniversary release. _Until then *Ed & I *look forward to seeing how you go about coming to a conclusion on what you believe it will be...._:-!


Ohhh Rikey Rikey... you're so cute that you can get my likey likey...

I was hoping too much on the bronze case version of the APOLLON with the brown/copper dial that i had totally forgotten what i had mentioned before in another thread... 
Remember this picture? The straps are not used yet...









So the Anniversary Editions had covered the Water, and Air... and i had missed out the land, racing theme which i had mentioned before...


Ed.YANG said:


> Ok... let me go 1st...
> The brown strap have to represent some thing. Just like the black rubber strap that represents the LeMANs car wheel, the perforated black strap that comes with Gran PRIX Chrono that resembles that control handle on the bikes. When it comes to brown, i thought of dirt. And brown dirt don't exist in asphalt tracks... Hence, it back to rally again!
> 
> Looking at the lines and contours of the AVIATION chrono...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it kinds of reminding me of HUMMER and LANDROVER in rally action...


How about a sand blast bronze case to pair with the straps!?! 
:-! It will be filled with character when patina forms on the sand blast surface o the bronze case, like dirts on the mini-rally rides! :-!


----------



## Ed.YANG

JerylTan said:


> Any prizes if i give the right answer?  ...


:shock: you know the answer??? :shock:
Please... no... ... ...:-x Let the guessing game keep going...


----------



## JerylTan

Ed.YANG said:


> :shock: you know the answer??? :shock:
> Please... no... ... ...:-x Let the guessing game keep going...


Kns. Thought i already gave you the answer before 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ed.YANG

Jeeze... my memory is getting from bad to worse...
yeah... you might have mentioned something before... and i might have seen it somewhere... but totally forgotten which thread...
Anyway... should you know... shhhhhh.... you'll be the :-! judge :-! to see who have the closest answer!


----------



## Tony A.H

JerylTan said:


> Any prizes if i give the right answer?


your Prize is the *TRUST* that Herr Steinhart gave you !. ;-)


----------



## Riker

Good start Ed....... Yes, you are right, the racing style straps made in 2013 & shown on Steinharts FB page are still yet to be used so that alongside your ongoing analysis of what the last Anniversary model might be should keep you interested....


----------



## twintop

I count 55 straps in that photo, and all anniversary editions were limited to 55 pieces, so the last anniversary watch will likely use that strap.

I'm actually hoping on a special Racetimer.

*edit*
Hmmm, might be wrong about my statement, just saw that the anniversary editions were limited to 111 pieces.


----------



## Ed.YANG

twintop said:


> I count 55 straps in that photo, and all anniversary editions were limited to...*edit*
> Hmmm, might be wrong about my statement, just saw that the anniversary editions were limited to 111 pieces.


Well... the previous 1st Anniversary Edition Bronze TRITON diver was made 111pc as well... so... my guess?
What we may have seen, the 55 straps, could be a partial shipment. If i hit the jackpot, there was probably a 2nd shipment shipped in couples of months back or between the pictured date till today... a total of 111pc for the next A.E.? 
If a total 110 straps was made for the next A.E. to be open for the customers... 1 of the A.E. will be hold be by Herr G.S. himself as a gift to tell himself he and his folks @ STEINHART had reach a new stage where they're on the way to the next 10yrs... if possible...

So... What number will G.S. get for himself?
:-d1 /111? 11 /111? 111 /111? Or... 10 /111?:-d


----------



## Tony A.H

Ed.YANG said:


> So... What number will G.S. get for himself?
> :-d1 /111? 11 /111? 111 /111? Or... 10 /111?:-d


how about: 000/111 ? :think:
Zero is a Good Number !


----------



## Ed.YANG

Awww... TONY! 000 /111 may be unique... However, it will be more appropriate for the prototype...
Otherwise to some asians, numbers often links to either auspicious meaning or taboo in believe. In this case... "back to zero"? Oooh... that ain't good dude...


----------



## mithrilG60

I'd love to get 012/111 for my son's birthday (which is the reason I missed my chance at the Nav LE)!


----------



## Tony A.H

the Folks at Steinhart don't seem to mind the Zero.
I remember seeing a Picture Posted by Triton (Simon) of a Watch with a Serial Number 00

interesting to learn how certain Numbers play a roll in people's Live.. kinda b-)


----------



## Travelller

Tony A.H said:


> how about: 000/111 ? :think: Zero is a Good Number !


Or how about an O.O.R., Tony... :-d


----------



## Ed.YANG

Tony A.H said:


> ... interesting to learn how certain Numbers play a roll in people's Live.. kinda b-)


Number-of-taboo doesn't limit to typical Asians... in the western world, #13 is often portrayed as the number to shun away from, while Asians, especially Chinese will embrace it, because in Cantonese(Chinese dialect) it sounds like "saat-sarng" or "sure prosper" literally in English translation. #7 to Chinese, rhymes to "go/gone/dead", while in the western world often regarded as lucky number. :-dHmmm I wonder who had got #007 in these already released A.E.? Perhaps some one who lives quite close to Steinhart office?:-d


----------



## Tony A.H

Travelller said:


> Or how about an O.O.R., Tony... :-d


Now that would be something.
Panerai does it sometimes. why shouldn't other Companies ?! ;-)


----------



## Riker

Yep, we know that no.007 is Michaels (Solo) no. of choice....



Ed.YANG said:


> Number-of-taboo doesn't limit to typical Asians... in the western world, #13 is often portrayed as the number to shun away from, while Asians, especially Chinese will embrace it, because in Cantonese(Chinese dialect) it sounds like "saat-sarng" or "sure prosper" literally in English translation. #7 to Chinese, rhymes to "go/gone/dead", while in the western world often regarded as lucky number. :-d*Hmmm I wonder who had got #007 in these already released A.E.? Perhaps some one who lives quite close to Steinhart office?*:-d


----------



## Hendu615

Does anyone know when the approximate date that the LE Nav-B chronos are going to be ready to ship?


----------



## mithrilG60

Hendu615 said:


> Does anyone know when the approximate date that the LE Nav-B chronos are going to be ready to ship?


Several have already been delivered to customers in Europe so they're already shipping....


----------



## JeffW2

And shipping notices to USA. 

Jeff


----------



## Riker

As I mentioned in the original new thread for the Anniversary Nav chrono, deliveries will be staggered over a short period....


----------



## esq3585

Looking good http://www.steinhartwatches.de/de/TRITON-Military-Bronze,854.html

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## esq3585

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadimvt

Hi!
I was wondering if Steinhart is considering to make the Ocean One black in a smaller (40mm) version. 
I want to buy the watch so hard, but i'm pretty sure it will be too big for 15cm wrists.. 
This makes me sad, because it is the top one on my want to buy list...


----------



## Kilovolt

Just posted on Steinhart's Facebook page:









what can this be? :-s


----------



## spain72

A Marine Chronometer with particular subdial's hand???? 

(pic deleted....sorry)


----------



## Ed.YANG

My o my... seems like a Nautical device inspired seconds subdial and pointer... 
This is way off from Aviation, Pilot, or racing theme man...


----------



## KUNISMAN

Kilovolt said:


> Just posted on Steinhart's Facebook page:
> 
> View attachment 1500944
> 
> 
> what can this be? :-s


Seems more like a Chrono seconds hand....


----------



## Ed.YANG

spain72 said:


> A Marine Chronometer with particular subdial's hand????


Yep... that's what i was thinking initially... Especially when i recalled a thread in watchlounge mentioned about somekind of refreshing new looks planned on the Marine officer range... but from the subdial design shown in the picture, i doubt it's going to be one another 2824+DD chrono module combo...


----------



## Ed.YANG

> ...Ich habe jetzt gehört, daß in Kürze ein neues Blau im Anmarsch ist. Da bin ich mal gespannt.


aka


> ...I have now heard that soon is a new blue coming. Because I'm curious.


from...
Steinhart "Marine Officer" - Steinhart - WATCH LOUNGE FORUM


----------



## Tony A.H

i see some Marine Spirit there :think: ..

always exciting to see something totally New b-). hope it'll be revealed by this Friday .


----------



## spain72

Hi Tony! Do you remember some old sketches I sent you????? DDDDD


----------



## Ed.YANG

Tony A.H said:


> ... b-). *hope it'll be revealed by this Friday* .


This seems to be a regular catalog item release... noticed that the dial receives no special treatment(subway sandwich, anyone?)...


----------



## Kilovolt

Ed.YANG said:


> Yep... that's what i was thinking initially... Especially when i recalled a thread in watchlounge mentioned about somekind of refreshing new looks planned on the Marine officer range... but from the subdial design shown in the picture, i doubt it's going to be one another 2824+DD chrono module combo...


In any case the seconds subdial on the left points to a 7750, the DD chrono module has the seconds on the right.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Kilovolt said:


> In any case the seconds subdial on the left points to a 7750, the DD chrono module has the seconds on the right.


Or... we could have been distracted by our expectations for... another Chronograph release. I had missed that part where the 9, is a full 9. The subdial could be way to big to accommodate a full curvy roundy 9 if it's a 7750 movement. A 47mm case with 6497 may ease such congestion issues...


----------



## Tony A.H

spain72 said:


> Hi Tony! Do you remember some old sketches I sent you????? DDDDD


sorry my Friend. since you've sent me too many Sketches, it's hard to remember All of them :roll:.
(my inbox was Full so just Deleted some Older Messages to make some space).



Ed.YANG said:


> This seems to be a regular catalog item release... noticed that the dial receives no special treatment(subway sandwich, anyone?)...


yeah. the Fat Sandwich Dial is Beautiful & delicious and i'm a sucker for that. but i don't expect to see it on every single Steinhart Watch;-).


----------



## mithrilG60

I'm going to guess it will be a new design of the Marine Chronometer running the ST.1 to add to Premium Line.


----------



## Kilovolt

Marine Chronograph White


----------



## Carrera_Searcher

Love this watch, too bad, as there is no way I am going to drop another grand on a watch that I don't wear that often. Really like my Nav-b chrono but I have a tough time wearing it under dress shirts since the case depth is so big. I do get to wear it more in the summer .


----------



## spain72

Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrDagon007

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 1503005
> 
> 
> Marine Chronograph White


Probably the most affordable way to get that Dornbluth & Sohn look and feel in house !


----------



## zephyrnoid

But WHY do the numbers look wrong? Because they are the WRONG font! Is that a little COMPASS? Oh dear god!


----------



## rsimpsss

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 1503005
> 
> 
> Marine Chronograph White


Does this have the same case as the 44mm pilot nav-b chrono II?


----------



## krickon

Ugh! Why does he make them so big?! What could this possibly go with? I'm a life-long sailor and captain. I can appreciate this piece. I just can't stand that height!


----------



## Kilovolt

You can find more pics and all details including the price here: Marine Chronograph - Chronographs - Steinhart Watches


----------



## rsaalman

White and Bronze on order, just spent way too much on these but I like the look.


----------



## rsimpsss

krickon said:


> Ugh! Why does he make them so big?! What could this possibly go with? I'm a life-long sailor and captain. I can appreciate this piece. I just can't stand that height!


The 7750 movement is thick hence the height.


----------



## Tony A.H

Lovely Crispy White. a Great Design all around.


----------



## Tony A.H

rsimpsss said:


> Does this have the same case as the 44mm pilot nav-b chrono II?


exactly the same Case, Design & Dimension.


----------



## rsimpsss

^ so the compass like hand on the left is a seconds hand? And not a compass, of course.


----------



## Uwe W.

rsimpsss said:


> ^ so the compass like hand on the left is a seconds hand? And not a compass, of course.


yes, running seconds sub-dial...


----------



## spain72

What I appreciate the most is the Hours and Mins subdials, that keep the spirit of the Marine Chronometers with Power Reserve indicator. It's a detail that makes the difference.
The "compass" subdial is something that I would have seen on a small series of "Marine Chronometers" H.W., as it has be done for the "black anchor"...

But it's never too late!


----------



## Ed.YANG

Tony A.H said:


> exactly the same Case, Design & Dimension.


Those with their Nav.B 44 chrono with bracelets, can eventually try out their bracelets on this new model for another alternate feel... I find that mesh bands fits the Marine theme better...


----------



## Ed.YANG

spain72 said:


> ...The "compass" subdial is something that I would have seen on a small series of "Marine Chronometers" H.W., as it has be done for the "black anchor"...


The dial looks nice in the final product. Although i may have the same thought with you when i browse through the other Marine theme inspired designs, even with the Russian forum design, the Black Anchor....








The only part i felt pity, like what zephyrnoid says...


zephyrnoid said:


> But WHY do the numbers look wrong? Because they are the WRONG font! Is that a little COMPASS? Oh dear god!


...the number fonts to blend with the classic Marine themed hands...


----------



## Ed.YANG

I had been scratching my head on the little part of this picture... the odd looking animal with the words Marine Chronograph 44 printed on textured dial??? Hopefully that serves as a teaser to another dial design of another variants...


----------



## Talebi

That's what their site says second an 9 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Ed.YANG said:


> The dial looks nice in the final product. Although i may have the same thought with you when i browse through the other Marine theme inspired designs, even with the Russian forum design, the Black Anchor....
> 
> The only part i felt pity, like what zephyrnoid says...
> 
> ...the number fonts to blend with the classic Marine themed hands...


The individual components by themselves are nice, especially the redesigned diamond crown, marine-themed hands and the compass subdial but the sum of all parts doesn't look too right IMO.

I prefer to see roman numerals on a marine watch but again, maybe that's just me....


----------



## Watchfreek

Ed.YANG;785654
I had been scratching my head on the little part of this picture... the odd looking animal with the words Marine Chronograph 44 printed on textured dial??? Hopefully that serves as a teaser to another dial design of another variants...[/QUOTE said:


> Maybe it's just the logo on the packing or instruction manual or other printed materials?:-s


----------



## Riker

Ed, that odd looking animal (fish) is a sea horse & is part of the design & marketing platform for this new Marine Chronograph 44.



Ed.YANG said:


> I had been scratching my head on the little part of this picture... the odd looking animal with the words Marine Chronograph 44 printed on textured dial??? Hopefully that serves as a teaser to another dial design of another variants...


----------



## Triton

For those interested, the below image is of a Marine Chronometer made by WEMPE in Hamburg, Germany, my home town, in 1943 and was/is the inspiration that the STEINHART Marine Chronometer Arabic and the new Marine Chronograph respectfully pay homage to. Since typeface design was one of my earlier professions, I took great care in reproducing the numerals on the dial. As with most old watches, the numbers don't exist as a digital font that you can simply download and type into your computer. Same goes for the numerals used on many other historically inspired STEINHART watches, like the Nav.Bs for example.










Image scanned from the book "Militäruhren / Military Timepieces" by Konrad Knirim


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

i had a dream last night about a Nav b B-dial premium, where the anthracite disk was in the sunk into the center of the watch and the minute numbers were sandwiched.... I genuinely hope I can predict future releases...


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> Maybe it's just the logo on the packing or instruction manual or other printed materials?:-s


yeah. i have the same thought too.


----------



## Travelller

Ed.YANG said:


> I had been scratching my head on the little part of this picture... the odd looking animal with the words Marine Chronograph 44 printed on textured dial??? Hopefully that serves as a teaser to another dial design of another variants...


Meh. Who needs to have the case diameter printed on the dial... ? :think:


----------



## Watchfreek

Looking at their homepage now and as Riker has said, it seems there is a unique icon for each particular model/release that does not necessarily get used the dial itself - there's one for the MCII and Marine Officer on the site. Whilst I'm not too keen on this one, I think the rest of the Marine line is brilliant but has been a little underrated. It deserves more attention that hopefully the latest release would do for it.


----------



## Watchfreek

Travelller said:


> Meh. Who needs to have the watch diameter printed on the dial... ? :think:


LOL why not? (j/k, good point)


----------



## Watchfreek

Today I dreamt of a Roman option for the Marine Chronograph









..........but now the Arabic version is starting to grow on me after Triton shared the background to the design :-d


----------



## sasha

wow. love it.better start savin'.


----------



## zephyrnoid

Watchfreak finally Gets it! As I screamed before on the Stowa thread... It's not always best to REPRODUCE an original. The point I made was that while the sans serif or spurred serif font of the ship's CLOCK was appropriate and supported sound heuristics for fast reading; that notion does NOT transfer gracefully to a wrist watch! In art and technology, there should be intelligent and eloquent interpretation and metamorphosis. So in marine chronometers interpreted for the wrist that seems to have followed two preferred paths. Roman numeral markets of elegant proportions and script Roman numerals of elegant serpentine proportions! I have a library of examples to share!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## zephyrnoid

Please Günther! Ditch the silly compass!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## zephyrnoid

Script ARABIC I meant to say! How to edit in Tapatalk??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## zephyrnoid

Watchfreek said:


> Today I dreamt of a Roman option for the Marine Chronograph
> 
> View attachment 1504016
> 
> 
> ..........but now the Arabic version is starting to grow on me after Triton shared the background to the design :-d





zephyrnoid said:


> Watchfreak finally Gets it! As I screamed before on the Stowa thread... It's not always best to REPRODUCE an original. The point I made was that while the sans serif or spurred serif font of the ship's CLOCK was appropriate and supported sound heuristics for fast reading; that notion does NOT transfer gracefully to a wrist watch! In art and technology, there should be intelligent and eloquent interpretation and metamorphosis. So in marine chronometers interpreted for the wrist that seems to have followed two preferred paths. Roman numeral markets of elegant proportions and script Arabic numerals of elegant serpentine proportions! I have a library of examples to share!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Hahaha, I got what you were saying the first time lol.. Anyway it was more a personal preference than an insistance on a certain preconceived style . If I was given a choice, I'd probably still go for Roman numerals and I would want a larger case... Which is what I've been yearning for in the Marine Chronometer.

(to edit or "like" on Tapatalk for Android, "long-press" (press n hold) anywhere on the post. A menu with those choices will appear at the top of the screen).

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG

Watchfreek said:


> Today I dreamt of a Roman option for the Marine Chronograph
> 
> View attachment 1504016
> 
> 
> ..........but now the Arabic version is starting to grow on me after Triton shared the background to the design :-d


Really like it alot! But too bad... WUS only allows me to click one time on the like...
The compass subdial still looks good in the photo-chopped version. LIKE~~~~~~


----------



## Watchfreek

Urghhhh, just realised what a crappy job I did when viewing on the business computer! Hopefully it'll do and realise the dream..... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboji

Wah wah... Why can't steinhart make the watch exactly how I want it with dimensions customized to my wrist size? Wah!

Seriously people ... The crying in this thread is incredibly annoying.



Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Lol.........hmmmmm... 
Quit crying then lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Difference is, sometimes something is being done about it..... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffW2

zephyrnoid said:


> Watchfreak finally Gets it! As I screamed before on the Stowa thread... It's not always best to REPRODUCE an original. The point I made was that while the sans serif or spurred serif font of the ship's CLOCK was appropriate and supported sound heuristics for fast reading; that notion does NOT transfer gracefully to a wrist watch! In art and technology, there should be intelligent and eloquent interpretation and metamorphosis. So in marine chronometers interpreted for the wrist that seems to have followed two preferred paths. Roman numeral markets of elegant proportions and script Roman numerals of elegant serpentine proportions! I have a library of examples to share!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Just one person's opinion. No need to scream.

Jeff


----------



## zephyrnoid

There are personal opinions and then there are expert opinions. All to often I see horrendous hodgepodge designs, a bit of this a pinch of that....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mithrilG60

zephyrnoid said:


> There are personal opinions and then there are expert opinions. All to often I see horrendous hodgepodge designs, a bit of this a pinch of that....


All I see in this statement is a pinch of hubris from claiming your personal opinion to be expert....

On a more positive note, there's another Gold Nav inbound.


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

mithrilG60 said:


> All I see in this statement is a pinch of hubris from claiming your personal opinion to be expert....
> 
> On a more positive note, there's another Gold Nav inbound.


There most certainly is... had mine for 2 weeks now  it's a thing of beauty

I was going to put a picture up, but don't want to spoil the surprise  [edit: was going to delete the picture but I can't figure out how...


----------



## marco v

44mm? Like it, don't know if i love it...


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

That picture does not do it credit. The hands look much better in certain lights..


----------



## Watchfreek

Looks more like a 47 but it's probably going to come in both sizes (doesn't make much sense to do just one of the available options). Interesting that they're already in circulation but they haven't RElisted it on the website. The gold kind of makes the hands look larger therefore proportionately better looking for the plain A-type dial..... but that's just my humble personal opinion 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

James since Gunter tends to be quite transparent about his upcoming releases, a lot of his fans have probably known about it for a while. Consider your photo another spoiler 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

I think I was just very lucky and asked at the right time - Gunther must have had a spare one on his desk!


----------



## Watchfreek

Congrats James. Wear it in good health. Does it still have the A10 in it? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

the Raised Numbers looks so Cool. Love the Gold Hands too.


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

Watchfreek said:


> Congrats James. Wear it in good health. Does it still have the A10 in it?


Thanks! It's my first Steinhart and i'm really impressed... It is an A10, with a couple of minor updates I believe. losing around 2/3 secs a day at the moment, which is nice!


----------



## mithrilG60

Tony A.H said:


> the Raised Numbers looks so Cool. Love the Gold Hands too.


I'm wearing my Apollon today so I can't check my Nav-B Chrono, but don't all the non-sandwich dial Nav variants have raised numbers?


----------



## Watchfreek

jamesnorrisuk said:


> Thanks! It's my first Steinhart and i'm really impressed... It is an A10, with a couple of minor updates I believe. losing around 2/3 secs a day at the moment, which is nice!


2/3s/d is very impressive. This same watch was the reason I started looking into the brand too. I wouldn't have minded the original blue hands except other models have caught my eye since and within one month, I acquired three Steinharts! Now eagerly awaiting at least three others, hopefully before the end of the year. This one might well also be added to the list now that I've seen it, to complete my s/s Nav B family


----------



## Tony A.H

mithrilG60 said:


> I'm wearing my Apollon today so I can't check my Nav-B Chrono, but don't all the non-sandwich dial Nav variants have raised numbers?


No. 
Not a single Model has Raised Numbers.
this will be the First in the Flieger Series.

which makes me wonder how Crazy the Lume is on this Watch ?!!. must look like a Torch in the Dark :-!


----------



## mithrilG60

I was actually just looking at my Chrono and the numbers are definitely raised. Might not be to the extent of this new model, but that could just be an illusion of the macro depth of focus in that photo.


----------



## Watchfreek

The chrono and regular Nav B's are painted. What you saw is just thickness of the paint/lume. I didn't pay much attention at first until Tony mentioned it again. This one definitely looks like the numbers have been applied.

They've definitely made an effort to set the appearance of this premium model apart from the regular ones - the premium hand winding versions have even more obvious cosmetic upgrades.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

maybe Bumpy ? (for the lack of a better word).


----------



## Watchfreek

I hate you Tony for pointing it out. Now I want that watch even more! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

LOL.
don't we All ??


----------



## Riker

All Nav.B dials (not including sandwich dial models) have print (paint) applied then later the lume is added on top. The height of said lume can & has varied over the years.


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

Tony A.H said:


> No.
> which makes me wonder how Crazy the Lume is on this Watch ?!!. must look like a Torch in the Dark :-!


This is a lume shot, during the day in my slightly dark flat - not supercharging, just walking outside. Albeit my other watches have rubbish lume so not much to compare to, but pretty awesome right?


----------



## Watchfreek

b-):-!


----------



## Tony A.H

Awesome b-) .
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vackraord

jamesnorrisuk said:


> This is a lume shot, during the day in my slightly dark flat - not supercharging, just walking outside. Albeit my other watches have rubbish lume so not much to compare to, but pretty awesome right?
> 
> View attachment 1514722


Does it have the st 1 movement? Can you tease us with a picture of the back?

Damn, I who just bought myself the old sandwich premium model last month.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Watchfreek

Cut the excuses. You know you want one. It's alright, your sandwich premium is a hand winding model. This one is a whole new auto version, that now actually looks like a premium model. I'd say your timing is just about right for you to pick up this one to complete your premium set. No duplication there 

It's a Soprod A10 under the hood, just like the previous auto Premium as confirmed by James earlier.


----------



## vackraord

Watchfreek said:


> Cut the excuses. You know you want one. It's alright, your sandwich premium is a hand winding model. This one is a whole new auto version, that now actually looks like a premium version. I'd say your timing is just about right for you picked up this one to complete your premium set. No duplication there


Haha, of course I want one! But the last 6 month I have already bought 5 Steinhart timepieces and I will have a hard time justifying a third pilot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Watchfreek

Don't worry. I picked up 3 Steinhart pilots within a month.....and I have a list to go through. I guess fortunately all of them are either still in production, awaiting parts (GMT) or just awaiting to be released. It's been a long two months since my last purchase. I've been good, I've saved a bit of money, I'm itching lol...


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mithrilG60

vackraord said:


> Does it have the st 1 movement? Can you tease us with a picture of the back?
> 
> Damn, I who just bought myself the old sandwich premium model last month.












Nav B-Uhr 44 Premium, Automatic
Nav B-Uhr 47 Premium, Automatic


----------



## Watchfreek

Ah, the official news is out. No more speculation. So those are not applied numbers, they're "only" 35 layers of superluminova! No wonder the thing glows in daylight.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mithrilG60

Without a side by side comparison it's impossible to say conclusively, but hnestly I find that my Chrono has a similar amount of lume in the first minute or so inside after I've been out in direct sun for a little while. I don't see where the product pages indicate there's any more lume applied than on other models, it just says this indices are 3D printed with BGW9 applied.


----------



## Watchfreek

It says 35 layers on their Facebook announcement. Whether it's more or less I wouldn't know but I guess it must be something special to warrant a mention. Both my Nav B 47 chrono and handwinding models have similar thickness indices but definitely not as thick as the new premium model.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

Watchfreek said:


> It says 35 layers on their Facebook announcement. Whether it's more or less I wouldn't know but I guess it must be something special to warrant a mention. Both my Nav B 47 chrono and handwinding models have similar thickness indices but definitely not as thick as the new premium model.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


When I signed up Gunter made a big point of how awesome the new lume was, so it must be something special


----------



## Watchfreek

Nowadays the lume seems to be what many brands skimp on. Many members in fact admit to not caring too much about it (I find that is a common argument in the Hamilton board where poor lume seems to be a repetitive complaint, as well as through personal experience with multiple Hammies). It is interesting that Gunter would invest in improvng it instead nonetheless.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

I don't even know why i like the lume so much, but when the light gets low and the fireworks start, thinks feel a little more premium


----------



## Travelller

Watchfreek said:


> It says 35 layers on their Facebook announcement...


That sounds like 32 layers more than they used on their vintage divers... ;-)


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> Both my Nav B 47 chrono and handwinding models have similar thickness indices but definitely not as thick as the new premium model.


as we talked about it yesterday, the New Raised Numbers are like nothing else. very different from those Bumpy Numbers that we've been used to see.

i haven't seen this Watch, but No matter how great the Pictures are, i'm quite sure it looks Different in person.. 
or should i say: will look so much Nicer in person.


----------



## TheJackel2013

the product description on the website says 3D printing for the new lume.


----------



## Kainz916

I really like that new pilot! do you guys think it will look fine on my 6.5 inch wrist?


----------



## mithrilG60

Yes, but it's really personal preference based on how large a watch you feel comfortable wearing. Also depends on your wrist shape, flat wrists can generally pull off larger watches.


----------



## Heiner

Here is a 6.5 inch wrist (and a nice new watch) :-!:


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

Nice strap, is that the Steinhart one? I'm curious as to how much it needed adjusting...


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

The 44mm definitely will... I have the 47 on a 7" wrist and i couldn't imagine having a smaller one


----------



## Heiner

@ James...

No, it's a Staib Mesh who's clasp is not so huge....


----------



## eXis10z

Heiner said:


> Here is a 6.5 inch wrist (and a nice new watch) :-!:
> 
> View attachment 1516235


The watch looks very small on a 6.5". May I know whats the width of the top of your wrist.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Heiner said:


> Here is a 6.5 inch wrist (and a nice new watch) :-!:
> 
> View attachment 1516235


Oooh Oooh yea yeah! Ooo la laa!
Really like the "STEREO-Typing" of the numbers and markers!
Now i shall hold back my Nav.B 44 Chrono fund and wait for the facelift!


----------



## WiZARD7

I really like the new premium navb's case, I'm in love with the polished bezel - It is like mine LE's case. I also like the new lume, with 3d effect, and I'd like to have the premium soprod movement.
I'm not a fan of the steinhart logo on the dial, I prefer the more clean, older dials without the logo, but I could accept it 
BUT the gold hands are stopping me. The blue ones are so much better. (specially the old ones, on my LE)


I have to sell my LE, because it is 47mm, and it is too big for me, however the new premium in 44mm would be perfect, only if it had blue hands


----------



## MrDagon007

Thermically blued hands would be ideal on thr new variant, it would be an upgrade worth paying for. In any case I ordered it, it looks very nice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mithrilG60

I agree that thermically blued hands would be a nice option, personally I think that's a premium upgrade they should start offering on all their Nav and Nav chrono models. I LOVE the gold hands though, the way they pop of the simple black face of the A dial is just gorgeous. Perhaps not as historically accurate as blued hands but there are also lots of historically accurate options to choose from in this genre of watch. Historically inspired designed that respect the original but put a unique stamp on it are always nice to see. I will be ordering one of these, just waiting to see what the 3rd and final 10th AE will look like before I pull the trigger.


----------



## RAzZin

Noone posted a new pic yet? )









From Steinhart facebook page.. a new Le Mans coming?


----------



## gobbi

does anyone here knows, what will be the difference to this?


----------



## Watchfreek

pfft, just the back of one of these....no biggy at all.....:-d









Seriously, its a reminder to secure your harnesses and brace yourselves fellas |>


----------



## Tony A.H

gobbi said:


> does anyone here knows, what will be the difference to this?


wow. Steinhart is on the Roll . lots of Great and Exciting New Models lately.

hmmmmm. yeah that Tease Picture has a Le Mans Spirit in it .
so maybe a very Special Watch in everyway than this Discontinued Regular Production Model ?.

Well, 3 more Sleeps to find out (usually the breaking News are on Fridays).


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> wow. Steinhart is on the Roll . lots of Great and Exciting New Models lately.
> 
> hmmmmm. yeah that Tease Picture has a Le Mans Spirit in it .
> so maybe a very Special Watch in everyway than this Discontinued Regular Production Model ?.
> 
> Well, 3 more Sleeps to find out (usually the breaking News are on Fridays).


Yes indeed Tony, maybe even earlier...I was at the local dealer today....and at least some of the pics are ready already...it just depends on when they decide to release them ;-)


----------



## mithrilG60

I've got a feeling I know what's coming (even though I don't know what it looks like yet).....


----------



## Riker

Some would be able to link the pre release tease pic to a Steinhart model of times gone by. Suffice to say that whatever is coming -x) will be better than whatever came before, much better........


----------



## Watchfreek

Riker said:


> Some would be able to link the pre release tease pic to a Steinhart model of times gone by. Suffice to say that whatever is coming -x) will be better than whatever came before, much better........


At this rate, Gunter will be owning one of those 917's in no time:-d


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> At this rate, Gunter will be owning one of those 917's in no time:-d


that would be Awesome. I think he Deserves it.

but what I know about him is that he's a very Humble Person.. and Watches to him are more of a Passion than a Big Collection of Money ;-) .


----------



## RAzZin

According to Russian forums it will be 111 numbes limited watch.. to be released on Friday \ Monday..


----------



## twintop

just popped up on the Steinhart FB page, anyone know what movement this is?


----------



## Watchfreek

775x

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

twintop said:


> View attachment 1525846
> 
> 
> just popped up on the Steinhart FB page, anyone know what movement this is?


Not sure how I feel about the red display back, but i'll reserve my judgement until it turn's up... Racetimer?


----------



## Watchfreek

I'd also not be so sure about an auto movement without a rotor... But let's be patient fellas.. Less than a day now....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

looks like a 7765 ?! . :think:


----------



## Travelller

The shot was taken purposely w/o rotor and the red tint may simply be photoshop for "effect" 

My bad - no "place" for a rotor so it must be handwound but I'm clueless regarding the model...


----------



## Bub838

twintop said:


> View attachment 1525846
> 
> 
> just popped up on the Steinhart FB page, anyone know what movement this is?


Valjoux 7765?

I dislike the colored display back. Feels like they're just covering the fact the movement is undecorated. A solid caseback would have looked better.

On the positive, I'm stoked they're using a manual wind chrono.


----------



## mithrilG60

Watchfreek said:


> 775x


Nope, that's an ETA 7760  This is not the watch I thought it was going to be, was expected this still forthcoming 3rd 10th AE watch, but I'll predict it:

GT Heritage Edition Chronograph in 917 Gulf colours running an ETA 7760

Audi welcomed Porsche back to LeMan's with the R18 doing burnouts in front of the 911 factory, apparently Herr Gunter has his own plans for commemorating the event


----------



## gobbi

mithrilG60 said:


> Nope, that's an ETA 7760  This is not the watch I thought it was going to be, was expected this still forthcoming 3rd 10th AE watch,


you are expecting 3rd 10th anni watch to be different from this racetimer limited to 111 pieces?


----------



## mithrilG60

gobbi said:


> you are expecting 3rd 10th anni watch to be different from this racetimer limited to 111 pieces?


Yes, based on nothing more than a guess. You can clearly see the word "Heritage" engraved on the caseback, the previous 2 AE's have had "Anniversary". They've both also featured highly decorated movements and this one, although unique for Steinhart if it is in fact a 776x, is obviously undecorated.


----------



## Watchfreek

mithrilG60 said:


> Nope, that's an ETA 7760  This is not the watch I thought it was going to be, was expected this still forthcoming 3rd 10th AE watch, but I'll predict it:
> 
> GT Heritage Edition Chronograph in 917 Gulf colours running an ETA 7760
> 
> Audi welcomed Porsche back to LeMan's with the R18 doing burnouts in front of the 911 factory, apparently Herr Gunter has his own plans for commemorating the event


Yes, you are correct. I didn't expect a manual winding movement to be added to the line-up so just assumed it was an automatic, minus the rotor.

But no, the next release is not the 3rd AE. The last of the AE's does not need to adopt particular themes, like racing and in my opinion, it needs to be more timeless so sporting specific themes, like the colours of the 917 Gulf Porsche would not cut it for an item of such commemorative significance in it's own right. I've seen spyshots of the next beast and it isn't what they have planned for the last AE. It is going to be even more awesome, much more awesome. The release of this one at this time is, of course in line with another significant event, albeit not directly related to the horological world and more the automobile world..... :-x


----------



## mithrilG60

Watchfreek said:


> The release of this one at this time is, of course in line with another significant event, albeit not directly related to the horological world and more the automobile world..... :-x


Yes, I too am looking forward to Mark Webber's return to LeMans this weekend


----------



## Riker

Outstanding deductive reasoning fella's....;-)


----------



## Kilovolt

http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/LE-MANS-GT-HERITAGE-CHRONO,828.html


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Wish the display back wasn't such a dark red. Would have preferred clear. Otherwise love it.


----------



## spain72

The 7765 NOS movements finally found a house to be placed in! Nice piece!!!!!


----------



## Kilovolt

Sold out ... b-)

These Limited Editions last for about one hour, not bad! ;-)


----------



## vackraord

Dammit, I wanted one!


----------



## spain72

Not bad at all! 

They have been working on this project since almost 2 years... maybe a few buyers was in a hurry to see its realization completed. A great result, for sure.


----------



## Tony A.H

a Great Result indeed.

Very Nice Watch all around.. the Le Mans Guys will go Nuts over this one.


----------



## MrDagon007

I don't know... I can't see myself wearing it. It is very "loud".


----------



## JeffW2

If you have multiple watches you should include some loud ones. You don't want them to all look the same. 

Jeff


----------



## MrDagon007

JeffW2 said:


> If you have multiple watches you should include some loud ones. You don't want them to all look the same.
> 
> Jeff


You have a point. I have a loud Vostok Anchar with yellow dial. Yet this one seems difficult to wear to my taste.


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

I'm not much of a fan of the watch (mostly the case doesn't do it for me) but it seems like a great package, with the individually numbered dial and specially made Gunny strap marking it out as a bit special.

Don't like the red caseback, but the quick uptake shows that plenty of people do!


----------



## JeffW2

Steinhart website says the case back is orange, which makes more sense - does look red though. 

Jeff


----------



## Tony A.H

MrDagon007 said:


> I don't know... I can't see myself wearing it. It is very "loud".


remember. that can be said about any Watch, any Design, and any Style.

that's why they make Ice Cream with Tons of Different Flavors. 
do you know there's Zucchini Ice Cream ?! ;-) . seriously. and the reason it Exists is because some People Love it.


----------



## Borbor

Kilovolt said:


> Sold out ... b-)
> 
> These Limited Editions last for about one hour, not bad! ;-)


sold out in an hour

damn that's nuts


----------



## MrDagon007

Tony A.H said:


> remember. that can be said about any Watch, any Design, and any Style.
> 
> that's why they make Ice Cream with Tons of Different Flavors.
> do you know there's Zucchini Ice Cream ?! ;-) . seriously. and the reason it Exists is because some People Love it.


Of course it is a matter of taste. I was on time to order it, but the style is not for me. 
Btw I like durian icecream


----------



## Tony A.H

MrDagon007 said:


> Of course it is a matter of taste. I was on time to order it, but the style is not for me.
> Btw I like durian icecream


oh. the King of Fruits. 
it's got one of the Strangest Flavour. I heard it tastes like Sweet&Onion Ice-cream.


----------



## Soulspawn

It tastes like this creamy sweet awesomeness. But smells like old socks. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Ouch... A 55piece special release that's available only in the Aachen Boutique Opening Event?*

Just happen to see this in the FB uploads...








I guess i will be sucking my thumb.. and stop being envious.


----------



## Soulspawn

*Re: Ouch... A 55piece special release that's available only in the Aachen Boutique Opening Event?*



Ed.YANG said:


> Just happen to see this in the FB uploads...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i will be sucking my thumb.. and stop being envious.


Would you know the story behind this piece? 
That chocolate dial looks very sweet.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## shanty

*Re: Ouch... A 55piece special release that's available only in the Aachen Boutique Opening Event?*

Thats a lovely looking watch to bad we can't get our hand on one


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: Ouch... A 55piece special release that's available only in the Aachen Boutique Opening Event?*



Soulspawn said:


> Would you know the story behind this piece?
> That chocolate dial looks very sweet.


No idea dude... I'm also wondering is this a special edition for some outstanding forum project of some country's watch forum??? Hmm... Well I guess i'll be looking for a spin off of the color theme idea somewhere... such as...


----------



## Watchfreek

The flag is Cuban. The bottom half has the name of a Cuban province....... I guess, with some certainty its a Cuban LE/SE? 

Ssup Ed? Long time no see.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Watchfreek said:


> The flag is Cuban. The bottom half has the name of a Cuban province....... I guess, with some certainty its a Cuban LE/SE?
> 
> Ssup Ed? Long time no see.


Yup bloke... been busy... both on project* as well as looking out in other forums for STEINHART news... I am still looking around for infos on the last and final Anv.Edn. as we're officially counting down to the end of the year...
(* i am going to pop the back on one of my warranty expired piece and do something funny to the look... failed in numbers of tries, hence still looking for ETA movement compatible parts... )


----------



## Riker

Ed, Soulspawn, this new S.E Nav "Pinar del Rio" is a collaboration between Steinhart the owner of the boutique Guido L. Engelen & Schneider Wind GmbH & Co. KG who are partnered in the boutique. Schneider Wind are experts in spirits & fine tabocco's. The "Pinar del Rio" Nav is a 55/55 limited model is to celebrate the new addition of Steinhart to the boutique & re-opening of the Scheider Wind brand in the boutique. The watch pays respect to this named region in the tobacco producing areas in Cuba, hence the brown dial, Cuban flag & name ........


----------



## yogie

Hi,
if there are some watches in stock, you can mail to [email protected]


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Ouch... A 55piece special release that's available only in the Aachen Boutique Opening Event?*

Gorgeous brown dial and aged Numerals = Beautiful Watch .
personally, i'd prefer the Flag on the back side of the Case. but who cares what i think. i'm sure the guys asked to have it printed on the Front.
it's their Watch. their Project.


----------



## Watchfreek

Yeah, agree that the flag looks out of place, although it might've been requested by those who'd commissioned it. When i first saw the pic of the cake (?) version, i thought to myself the flag on the dial was only just for after cake version.


----------



## MrDagon007

Ed.YANG said:


> No idea dude... I'm also wondering is this a special edition for some outstanding forum project of some country's watch forum??? Hmm... Well I guess i'll be looking for a spin off of the color theme idea somewhere... such as...


Ed, for brightly coloured fliegers, check out the German Pop-Pilot fashion watch brand. Quartz but affordable, and 42mm. I have the sold-out Munich one.


----------



## gobbi

*Re: Ouch... A 55piece special release that's available only in the Aachen Boutique Opening Event?*

so is this Cuban LE all sold out or still possible to buy? anyone knows? thanks,.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Ouch... A 55piece special release that's available only in the Aachen Boutique Opening Event?*



gobbi said:


> so is this Cuban LE all sold out or still possible to buy? anyone knows? thanks,.


it's more likely sold out. 
but would be a good idea to Contact Steinhart and put your Name on the List in case someone changed his mind and decided to pass it up. who knows. you might get Lucky..


----------



## Mmontres

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3) - PHOTOS ONLY!*

My next STEINHART. I design for myself - I will use with pleasure... and not I only. What do you think about this?


----------



## Loco

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3) - PHOTOS ONLY!*



Mmontres said:


> My next STEINHART. I design for myself - I will use with pleasure... and not I only. What do you think about this?
> View attachment 1793058


I noticed this watch on the Steinhart website and was disappointed that you have to be a member of the Russian forum to purchase this watch. I would love to add this watch to my growing Steinhart collection.

Dean


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3) - PHOTOS ONLY!*

oh the Red Square !.
how much i Love that Place.. BTW, the solid Case back looks Great.
Welcome to Steinhart and don't Stop Dreaming.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3) - PHOTOS ONLY!*



Loco said:


> I noticed this watch on the Steinhart website and was disappointed that you have to be a member of the Russian forum to purchase this watch. I would love to add this watch to my growing Steinhart collection.
> 
> Dean


oh !!. i had No idea that this Watch is for real.
i thought the op had created this rendering images out of fantasy ?!


----------



## Loco

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3) - PHOTOS ONLY!*



Tony A.H said:


> oh !!. i had No idea that this Watch is for real.
> i thought the op had created this rendering images out of fantasy ?!


Yes its under the Special Edition section, I think it just showed up in the last couple of days. Every time I visit the Steinhart site I check every little corner of that site because you never know what you will find. For some strange reason they don't post some of these new items in their news section, it would make it a bit easier if you only had to look in one place for new items.

Dean


----------



## Loco

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3) - PHOTOS ONLY!*

My mistake!

I just checked again to be sure and did notice that the op did design the solid case back as it is not on the website.

Dean


----------



## Mmontres

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3) - PHOTOS ONLY!*

I noticed this watch on the Steinhart website and was disappointed that you have to be a member of the Russian forum to purchase this watch. I would love to add this watch to my growing Steinhart collection.

Nothing is impossible, if you really want !


----------



## Loco

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3) - PHOTOS ONLY!*

Nothing is impossible, if you really want ![/QUOTE]

PM sent.

Dean


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3) - PHOTOS ONLY!*

Join the Russian forum involved & get on board the buyer list, if any places still remain! Other non Russian members here have joined the said forum for this exact purpose in the past.



Loco said:


> I noticed this watch on the Steinhart website and was disappointed that you have to be a member of the Russian forum to purchase this watch. I would love to add this watch to my growing Steinhart collection.
> 
> Dean


----------



## Loco

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3) - PHOTOS ONLY!*



Riker said:


> Join the Russian forum involved & get on board the buyer list, if any places still remain! Other non Russian members here have joined the said forum for this exact purpose in the past.


I have been in contact with Alexander from the Russian forum and currently in the process of ordering this watch.

I am really excited.

Dean


----------



## Drwatson

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3) - PHOTOS ONLY!*

thanks to Loco, i am on the list right now!


----------



## Boggy

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3) - PHOTOS ONLY!*

Newly posted at Steinhart's FB


----------



## bvc2005

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3) - PHOTOS ONLY!*



Boggy said:


> Newly posted at Steinhart's FB


Hmmmmm...looks like Steinhart is venturing into Titanium Dental Implants.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Batman ceramic?


----------



## phoenix844884

Refreshed Pepsi or all Blue GMT maybe?


----------



## twintop

snowflake Marine Nationale maybe?


----------



## Tallest

are we making bets?? ok, ill play... this is a blue tudor snowflake homage! if so im ordering this and dont yous dare order it before and make me wait!


----------



## Soulspawn

I hope its not another homage. Steinhart has proven it can make original designs that sell. I think they should keep moving towards that and away from being a follower to a leader .

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG

Unfortunately... the bezel insert seems to be hinted as an homage so... even if the hands may be different.
Like what you see here with a recent release by another maker...


----------



## Soulspawn

Hahaha. Well, whatever sells right?
Shrug, at least we've still got the last anniversary model and our forum watch to look forward to.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Soulspawn said:


> I hope its not another homage. Steinhart has proven it can make original designs that sell. I think they should keep moving towards that and away from being a follower to a leader .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Totally agree!


----------



## Tallest

wtma said:


> Totally agree!


one reason im hoping its a tudor sub rather than rolex sub homage. it would at least be a little different. and if the blue is that bright i might have to pass. tudor black bay blue is looking good again...


----------



## Riker

Yes, we do have the 3rd anniversary & 2nd forum watch to look forward to but there will also be more original designs coming in due course so plenty more to look forward to Soul.......



Soulspawn said:


> Hahaha. Well, whatever sells right?
> Shrug, at least we've still got the last anniversary model and our forum watch to look forward to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Riker said:


> Yes, we do have the 3rd anniversary & 2nd forum watch to look forward to but there will also be more original designs coming in due course so plenty more to look forward to Soul.......


well, i'm still looking forward to see the Last "Special" Piece that Steinhat has been promising us every end-of-the-year. 
could that be it ??, don't know.. we'll find out sometimes next week.


----------



## Boggy

I wonder if Steinhart will continue to have enough supply of ETA movements. Or are they shifting to something else?



Riker said:


> Yes, we do have the 3rd anniversary & 2nd forum watch to look forward to but there will also be more original designs coming in due course so plenty more to look forward to Soul.......


----------



## twintop

Just checked the Steinhart site and saw the new model, the O1P, meaning OceanOnePremium.
It has the Soprod A-10 movement and a see through case back and a blue ceramic bezel.
http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/OCEAN-one-Premium-Blue,902.html


----------



## Uwe W.

I hate these acronyms, but I think you mean O1PB... and if there's a blue premium... well.


----------



## iggu74




----------



## Tallest

Will have to pass because it looks too much like the WG Sub. If they would have made a dark navy blue version i'd have loved it. Now Im gonna ponder if O1V or OVM will be my choice.

is the Soprod movement superior to ETA?


----------



## twintop

In my opinion the Soprod is superior to the ETA2824, I think it's comparable to an ETA2892.


----------



## twintop

Uwe W. said:


> I hate these acronyms, but I think you mean O1PB... and if there's a blue premium... well.


The Steinhart site does say O1P with underneath that BLUE....;-)


----------



## twintop

Tallest said:


> Will have to pass because it looks too much like the WG Sub. If they would have made a dark navy blue version i'd have loved it. Now Im gonna ponder if O1V or OVM will be my choice.
> 
> is the Soprod movement superior to ETA?


You could check out the Aramar Arctic Marine in blue, it does have the Miyota 9015 movement

Aramar horloges


----------



## Kilovolt

Something new arriving shortly?









Picture just posted on Steinhart's Facebook page.


----------



## Watchfreek

The LAE v3


----------



## Franksie

Watchfreek said:


> The LAE v3


WDATLM? (What Do All The Letters Mean?)


----------



## Watchfreek

Limited Anniversary Edition.... Version 3.. about that time.


But don't take my word for it.....


----------



## wtma

Kilovolt said:


> Something new arriving shortly?
> 
> View attachment 2222290
> 
> 
> Picture just posted on Steinhart's Facebook page.


Looks like a square one. Damn, I'm on a tight budget ;(


----------



## Watchfreek

Tight budgets miraculously stretch when you see something you love


----------



## Tony A.H

is that a Gunmetal Case or is it the Lighting ?


----------



## Franksie

Thats my O1V order on hold


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> is that a Gunmetal Case or is it the Lighting ?


I think it's a super advanced alloy shhhhhhh lol


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> I think it's a super advanced alloy shhhhhhh lol




maybe a Tantalum. if so, be prepared to shell out $ 15,000 for it !.


----------



## Watchfreek

It's called Gunterite....light, harder than diamond and corrosion resistant.


----------



## rsimpsss

Looks like an aviation model with vintage patina.


----------



## Loco

rsimpsss said:


> Looks like an aviation model with vintage patina.


Do you think this might be the last Anniversary piece or just a new aviation piece?

Dean


----------



## twintop

Well, we had a diver (Triton) anniversary edition and a flieger (Nav.B chrono) anniversary edition.
The Avation could well be the third or it could just as well be called the Aviation Vintage but that already exists.
But looking at the crown it is very different from the current Aviation crown.
Last year, around this time, Steinhart released the O1V, which was also a new model.
So I'm guessing we will be seeing a new Steinhart model and I have no idea what to expect, besides it looks like it'll have a square/cushion case and some gold on the dial and hands.


----------



## Tallest

wtma said:


> Looks like a square one. Damn, I'm on a tight budget ;(


Luminar/Panerai diver homage thing?


----------



## wtma

Tallest said:


> Luminar/Panerai diver homage thing?


I imagine something more square-ish, like one of that Aviation line or B&R style square. Just took a second look at the pic, dial seems interesting with what looks like a yellow second hand. We need more pics...


----------



## JSal

Surely looks like a Stainless Steinhart Aviation Case...

While the dial is blurred it looks as if the hands and indices are filled using the "Old Radium" color lume. And it also appears to me that at the end of the writing on the dial it says "LE" but it's hard to tell because of the blur.


----------



## Riker

Definitely not a homage of any PAM or other brand..........! Some have mentioned the time of year & the relevance of this special year so consider that. It is not a new, new model & yes, it is awesome..!



Tallest said:


> Luminar/Panerai diver homage thing?


----------



## JSal

Riker said:


> Definitely not a homage of any PAM or other brand..........! Some have mentioned the time of year & the relevance of this special year so consider that. It is not a new, new model & yes, it is awesome..!


Hmmm.... from your hint, I'm smelling the final Anniversary piece.

Also, In the past, and just about this time of year, Gunter has released several different versions of the 48mm Marine "Certified Chronometer" Chronograph Special Edition of only 20 pieces.

So maybe it's a combined Anniversary LE Marine Chrono.... but that teaser pic certainly does not lend itself to the 48mm Marine Chrono Case... :think:


----------



## Kilovolt

This is what Guenter Steinhart has answered yesterday night to a comment by a Facebook fan concerning this new release:










which loosely translated means: you have to wait a couple of days more ... it will be worth it


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Really hope it's not huge. Would love an anniversary watch but 44 or under!


----------



## Franksie

Captain Scrumpy said:


> Really hope it's not huge. Would love an anniversary watch but 44 or under!


+1 on a watch for the masses


----------



## Soulspawn

Riker said:


> Definitely not a homage of any PAM or other brand..........! Some have mentioned the time of year & the relevance of this special year so consider that. It is not a new, new model & yes, it is awesome..!


A Christmas themed aviator? 
Green, red and gold colour theme!


----------



## marco v

I would love t see an Aviation titanium, hope its not the anniversary model or...anniversary model followed by a regular one?
wouldn't mind a new watch, don't need it but will buy it anyways.
But unfortunately the funds are low at the moment, I'm getting my nav b chrono bronze anyday now.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Soulspawn said:


> A _*Christmas *__*themed*_ aviator?
> Green, red and gold colour theme!


Hmmm... any reindeer on the dial?


----------



## 2.7Tallroader

I would love to see an Ocean GMT in Bronze


----------



## Hoppyjr

My guess;

42-43mm case
ST1 movement
Panerai Style case
22mm lugs

Just a hunch, based on an email convo I had with Gunter last year this time. I was suggesting a basic, fixed bezel "field watch" type piece, with more water resistance than a pilot watch, but more conservative look than a diver. Something like a Steinhart "PAM" or Explorer 1. His response was positive, so I'm sure hoping that is what's coming.


----------



## Tallest

Hoppyjr said:


> My guess;
> 
> 42-43mm case
> ST1 movement
> Panerai Style case
> 22mm lugs
> 
> Just a hunch, based on an email convo I had with Gunter last year this time. I was suggesting a basic, fixed bezel "field watch" type piece, with more water resistance than a pilot watch, but more conservative look than a diver. Something like a Steinhart "PAM" or Explorer 1. His response was positive, so I'm sure hoping that is what's coming.


Thats what I suggested on last page but apparently people didnt agree, so glad to see someone else on board.
To clarify, I suggested the panerai miltare type. Reasoning is the case looks similar, markings/hands are big, the crown sort of makes sense in that case, and more importantly, after having a homage to a diver, an aviation watch, racing chrono I think this pillow case style makes most sense to deliver to the masses. Expect the ST1 movement too and 500 EUR price. Monday will show if I was right!

compare this shot / i think this is a Panerai style case 99%. Obviously original is smoother etc but there were other sharper variations, i just googled up the first similar angle shot of a vintage model. (not a panerai guy myself as only seen modern ones and not a fan). Vintage style is cool though.








to the one from Steinhart...


----------



## Watchfreek

marco v said:


> I'm getting my nav b chrono bronze anyday now.


Better than an LAE IMO. So envious


----------



## Hoppyjr

Tallest said:


> Thats what I suggested on last page but apparently people didnt agree, so glad to see someone else on board.
> To clarify, I suggested the panerai miltare type. Reasoning is the case looks similar, markings/hands are big, the crown sort of makes sense in that case, and more importantly, after having a homage to a diver, an aviation watch, racing chrono I think this pillow case style makes most sense to deliver to the masses. Expect the ST1 movement too and 500 EUR price. Monday will show if I was right!
> 
> compare this shot / i think this is a Panerai style case 99%. Obviously original is smoother etc but there were other sharper variations, i just googled up the first similar angle shot of a vintage model. (not a panerai guy myself as only seen modern ones and not a fan). Vintage style is cool though.
> 
> View attachment 2241930
> 
> to the one from Steinhart...
> View attachment 2241938


I actually didn't read the prior page, I just jumped in. You know what they say about great minds.... 

Actually, I would see it as filling the niche left when Anonimo died, as the Millimetri was 42mm IIRC. A basic, classic style with Steinhart value would be killer. Let's hope...


----------



## marco v

It has the same crown as the aviation le mans chronograph so my best guess is the 3rd anniversary model, but i really hope for something different.


----------



## Tony A.H

Panerai ?!!
why?. i Hope Not.

Steinhart is Not All about Homage. (but for those who like this Radiomir 249, DIEVAS offers it for a fraction of Panerai's Price).


----------



## Tony A.H

marco v said:


> I would love t see an Aviation titanium


i like your idea. :-!

a Titanium Case /Polished Steel Bezel /Some Special Caliber. just like the Anniversary Titan Nav-B.


----------



## Soulspawn

Tony A.H said:


> Panerai ?!!
> why?. i Hope Not.
> 
> Steinhart is Not All about Homage. (but for those who like this Radiomir 249, DIEVAS offers it for a fraction of Panerai's Price).


And might I also humbly venture margarette as another option? Similar styled cushion case, but different enough from a Panerai to not be mistaken for one.


----------



## Tony A.H

Soulspawn said:


> And might I also humbly venture margarette as another option? Similar styled cushion case, but different enough from a Panerai to not be mistaken for one.


yes and no.
the Margarette Case looks exactly like the Panerai 1950 Luminor Case but without the Crown Guard .


----------



## JSal

As in the past I have been fortunate enough to see the new model before it is released. 

As Mr Steinhart has said to me.... some will hate it and some will love it, and I agree with him.

But isn't that the way it is with everything in life, with the exception of maybe Pizza and Ice cream? ;-)

Either way, I would have to say that it is a well designed and very elegant looking watch with a dial that is very different from anything he has released in the past and I am sure many will admire and purchase one.

PS.... please do not PM and ask me to reveal to you what it is as I have given my word to Gunter to never mention what he so graciously shares with me in private. I treasure our friendship and I would never betray his trust.


----------



## Franksie

JSal said:


> As in the past I have been fortunate enough to see the new model before it is released.
> 
> As Mr Steinhart has said to me.... some will hate it and some will love it, and I agree with him.
> 
> But isn't that the way it is with everything in life, with the exception of maybe Pizza and Ice cream? ;-)
> 
> Either way, I would have to say that it is a well designed and very elegant looking watch with a dial that is very different from anything he has released in the past and I am sure many will admire and purchase one.
> 
> PS.... please do not PM and ask me to reveal to you what it is as I have given my word to Gunter to never mention what he so graciously shares with me in private. I treasure our friendship and I would never betray his trust.


you could tell us whether you are buying one &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## JSal

Franksie said:


> you could tell us whether you are buying one ?


Am I, or would I? :think:

I recently purchased a new Ocean1 Blue Premium, a Nav.B Premium, and just found and bought a used Nav.B Limited Silver Edition about a week ago that I have been hunting for to partner with my LSE Chrono.

Christmas is just around the corner... So if I do not buy one it won't be because I don't want to.

That is not to say that on the day of release I may loose all restraint and place an order.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Soulspawn

Tony A.H said:


> yes and no.
> the Margarette Case looks exactly like the Panerai 1950 Luminor Case but without the Crown Guard .


Yup. It would be a Pam 512


----------



## Franksie

For once I am in the right place at the right time - was planning on getting ocean once vintage on steel mesh plus the bracelet for my apollon next week - seems there may be some competition for my spending now


----------



## Franksie

JSal said:


> Franksie said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could tell us whether you are buying one ?
> 
> 
> 
> Am I, or would I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a new Ocean1 Blue Premium, a Nav.B Premium, and just found and bought a used Nav.B Limited Silver Edition about a week ago that I have been hunting for to partner with my LSE Chrono.
> 
> Christmas is just around the corner... So if I do not buy one it won't be because I don't want to.
> 
> That is not to say that on the day of release I may loose all restraint and place an order.
> 
> Hope that answers your question.
Click to expand...

The post suggests it's not an LSE given then lengths you've gone to to find the other LSE models....


----------



## JFLUX13

Franksie said:


> The post suggests it's not an LSE given then lengths you've gone to to find the other LSE models....


He might just be a LSE models collector... ;-)


----------



## Franksie

JFLUX13 said:


> He might just be a LSE models collector... ;-)


thats my point - if it was a LSE he would DEFINITELY be buying one, which not what is inferred...


----------



## Hoppyjr

Well, here it is. I will pass.










« last articleall Limited Edition

NEW
STEINHART "ST 10.."
Limited Edition - Art.Nr. L0810 
Delivery January 2015 !!!

1290 EUR 19% VAT incl. 
1085 EUR without 19% VAT
Swiss Made - 2 years warranty

10 years STEINHART, that is 10 years German design and Swiss precision at reasonable prices, 10 years of passion for mechanical timepieces, 10 years in which, through hard work and courage, a brand has grown which consistently goes its own way and takes much pleasure in further developing. This anniversary, this milestone we celebrate with not one but three strictly limited special editions! The final watch of this trilogy is also our most personal, because it reflects everything that we love about our watches. The ST.10, also limited to 111 pieces, features our first in-house designed wrist watch case that was introduced in the form of the original Le Mans GT nearly eight years ago. The cushion-shaped stainless steel case has received a restrained, matte finish to create a strong contrast to the highly polished glass ring. Through the slightly domed sapphire crystal, which has been treated to two layers of anti-reflective coating on the inside, you will be immediately drawn to the unusual sandwich dial. The upper layer shimmers in a metallic gray, through whose generous cut-outs one gets a view of the lower level, where multiple grooves cut their patths through the matte black metal like the pattern in a Zen garden. Above the engraved minute markers and the round, cut-out hour markers, the shiny gold hands make their rounds, while around the second's subdial at 9 o'clock, two subtle references refer to the the occasion, for which the ST.10 was created. As if these where not already enough highlights to be found, when viewing through the window of the screw-down case back, another surfaces, the anthracite ST.1 premium. The nearly indistructable base caliber was supplied by the Swiss manufacturer ETA, which we have modified in-house with upgrades like our three-quarter bridge, swan neck regulator, screw balance as well as unique decorations and other individual modifications. The leather strap that secures the ST.10 to the wrist, was again, as with the previous two anniversary models, handmade exclusively by MEVA. A second strap is of course also part of the generous package, as well as a strap changing tool and a personalized certificate. For us, the ST.10 is the culmination of the first ten years of STEINHART TIMEPIECES and the foundation for the next decade in which the brand will continue to boldly produce with great passion and joy a wide range of watch models for our loyal customers and friends.


----------



## Kilovolt

This is it and I already ordered mine. b-)


----------



## wtma

Kilovolt said:


> This is it and I already ordered mine. b-)


Looking great and original, please keep us updated with pics when it arrives.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Kilovolt said:


> This is it and I already ordered mine. b-)










the gap between the 2 curves that form the "()" zero is kind of too broad... very easily mistaken as 3 stripes if look from far... Next,







frankly speaking, I couldn't tell the difference between ST1 or ST10. I would hope that ST-1 gets a modification such as hacking and slightly longer Power Reserves, to justify that ZERO in ST-10 as improvements. Cosmetically, the watch looks very modern, except that little flaw on the ZERO with large gap in-between.


----------



## Travelller

What do those three, "slots" above the sub-secs dial represent?
Edit: 10 years... oh well, at least it will be more evident everytime you charge the lume... *sigh*


----------



## Watchfreek

Ed: Yes but you still knew it was a "10". Give em a bit of "artistic license"


----------



## Ed.YANG

Watchfreek said:


> Yes but you still knew it was a "10". Give em a bit of "artistic license"


A sandwich dial with just a "1()"... hmmm... seems like a little waste to the rest of the lume on the 2nd layer... Artistic, yes... to some individuals. Personally, I would hope to see more cuttings of numbers on the dial in perhaps a smaller and slimmer size, such that the 2nd layer of lume can be fully utilized, as well as making the "10" much more prominent than the rest. Well... what's done, is already done... it can't be changed in the last minute since 111pcs of the watches are already in building tables. What we can hope in the future days, is wish that STEINHART could come out with an alternate dial for modders as an optional purchase or as a gift(better! :cheesy grin...


----------



## blowfish89

Its not just "10", its also "111". The displayback looks amazing.


----------



## Watchfreek

Haha ok different strokes for different folks. I'm not saying that i like it as is either but I'm sure the designer has his preferences and reasons. I'm actually tempted to drop the guts of my GMT into the case - the finish is so nice! But as with the bronze nav b chrono, you'll probably end up with one really odd watch that you won't want to wear


----------



## Ed.YANG

Ed.YANG said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frankly speaking, I couldn't tell the difference between ST1 or ST10. I would hope that ST-1 gets a modification such as hacking and slightly longer Power Reserves, to justify that ZERO in ST-10 as improvements. Cosmetically, the watch looks very modern, except that little flaw on the ZERO with large gap in-between.


 Ooopz... self pawned. ST-10 is the model reference for the watch, not the movement reference... duh...


----------



## MrDagon007

Not really convinced by the new Limited edition. It is the kind of watch that would normally say "Diesel" on the label, and then nobody here would pay it much attention. The movement looks wonderful though.


----------



## blowfish89

MrDagon007 said:


> Not really convinced by the new Limited edition. It is the kind of watch that would normally say "Diesel" on the label, and then nobody here would pay it much attention. The movement looks wonderful though.


+1 what's happening in the face - 44x44 mm and nothing to see


----------



## Soulspawn

I'll save my money for Project Thor. 
That gap in the zero of the number 10 would drive me crazy.


----------



## Travelller

JSal suggested it would be a love or hate deal; For me, it's a _close but no cigar_ verdict. I find the "10" right over the sub-sec as crowding and don't really see the need for them to be so "generous" with their zen garden... otherwise, I would have given the piece a lot of consideration. No matter, I'm confident the 111 will sell out in days... tops.



blowfish89 said:


> +1 what's happening in the face - *44x44 mm and nothing to see*


Lol, in that case, stay clear of Panerai... ! ;-)


----------



## MrDagon007

blowfish89 said:


> +1 what's happening in the face - 44x44 mm and nothing to see


And, in addition, it is the price level of a number of Damaskos, or a Stowa Testaf, or perhaps (didn't check) a Sinn. None of those are limited, but do seem to me like offering a lot more in real engineering quality.
I will admit though that I like that Steinharts wants to build its own design language.


----------



## Watchfreek

Ed.YANG said:


> A What we can hope in the future days, is wish that STEINHART could come out with an alternate dial for modders as an optional purchase or as a gift(better! :cheesy grin...


That would be very nice but highly unlikely. However, I am sure something really awesome will follow very soon after...........


----------



## JeffW2

I guess I have not been watching too closely lately as I had not seen the facebook post or this thread. I got the email and ordered the watch with out taking much of a look at it as I have the other 2 10th anniversary watches.

Jeff


----------



## Baldrick

Hmm. Not for me either. 

I agree that, aesthetically, it has echoes of fashion watches. I think it's mostly the hands - both their colour and style; something about them really bugs me. 

To me they look out of place against the more subdued/discreet dial style and change the nature of the piece.

Still, always nice to see a new release and the movement looks good. Roll on Thor!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldrick

That said about the hands, I like the second hand design on the sub-dial. I'd like to see a longer version on other designs.


----------



## Tony A.H

definitely different and Unique.
me, i prefer the Aviation Dial instead. but in the end, there's something for everyone.


----------



## mithrilG60

Tony A.H said:


> definitely different and Unique.


Agreed. Not exactly my cuppa, but I'm sure there will be 111 owners that are very happy with their purchase.


----------



## Baldrick

Tony A.H said:


> but in the end, there's something for everyone.


This!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

Meanwhile the ST 10 is already sold out .... b-)


----------



## Tallest

Kilovolt said:


> Meanwhile the ST 10 is already sold out .... b-)


100k + euro. work paid off fast, nice!


----------



## Bertelsen

In my opinion the finest watches from steinhart is always limited. Always sold out.
i am so disappointed in this, why? I can't click and refresh my newsletters.

bad for me, and bad for steinhart. I was ready to order it, untill I saw it was limited, already sold out.
this has always happened.


----------



## mithrilG60

Bertelsen said:


> In my opinion the finest watches from steinhart is always limited. Always sold out.
> i am so disappointed in this, why? I can't click and refresh my newsletters.
> 
> bad for me, and bad for steinhart. I was ready to order it, untill I saw it was limited, already sold out.
> this has always happened.


Unfortunately this is just how it goes with Limted Editions. It's not surprising that the LE's are typically the most desirable, the point of them is to be that little bit more special than the regular production stock. While I see how it's disappointing for you to miss out on a watch you would have liked to order, I don't really see how it's bad for Steinhart.


----------



## Bertelsen

It's bad for steinhart because they lost a sale.
Im not trying to pick on them, but in my opinion the only interesting new pieces from them the last 3 years have been LE

I love a classic watch, but really, I bought them many years ago, I want something fresh.
And the fresh ones are always LE. there isn't much "original" design at steinhart, but the ones that is, ocean 2, triton, aviation, is really great. I want more, Triton knows what he is doing when he sits down to make a new piece, they sell out pretty fast.

i don't check out steinhart that often anymore, maybe twice a year. My hopes went up when they announced the new ST movements, so I will still check their site.

clearly this is my humble opinion, I wish steinhart a very nice future, they have a very special place in my heart, as Steinhart was my introduction to mechanical watches many years ago. And I will never sell my pieces.


----------



## JFLUX13

Bertelsen said:


> It's bad for steinhart because they lost a sale.


The way I see it, they instead won 111 new sales... ;-)


----------



## MrDagon007

JFLUX13 said:


> The way I see it, they instead won 111 new sales... ;-)


IT might be a better way to open the sale for 24 hours and then make exactly the number of ordered watches. This way people who don't check their email every hour wouldn't be penalised.

Anyway; it is good for Steinhart that fans buy something simply because it is limited. I wonder if it were not an LE, then would this fashion watch have sold already 111 pieces? OR even 50 pieces? Not sure !


----------



## Tallest

MrDagon007 said:


> IT might be a better way to open the sale for 24 hours and then make exactly the number of ordered watches. This way people who don't check their email every hour wouldn't be penalised.
> 
> Anyway; it is good for Steinhart that fans buy something simply because it is limited. I wonder if it were not an LE, then would this fashion watch have sold already 111 pieces? OR even 50 pieces? Not sure !


probably doesnt matter. i think the idea of this was watch is nice. execution is poor from design standpoint on couple of things. 10 is spaced out funy (zero split more than distance between 1 and 0). hands are skeleton but dial is not - looks like missing lume. but these are minor gripes. movement looks nice, should have been a skeleton watch with dark color movement. well, looking forward to pics on the wrist (another thing Steinhard should do may be - have a wrist shot if the watch)!


----------



## Tony A.H

sorry you missed out. but i honestly don't see how ?.
the Watch goes on Sale at the same time they notify subscribers via email . 
when i got the Newsletter this morning the watch was available for some-time.

but don't give up just yet. sometimes they have 1 or 2 pieces left over even if it says *Sold out* on their website .
however, you should send them an email to let them know that you're interested in purchasing one.


----------



## RAzZin

+ to idea of sending them a letter and asking to put you into a waiting list - for sure there will be some people who have ordered it but will not transfer the payment to some reasons.


----------



## tobytobes

a 44 mm square that is going to wear huge on the wrist. wish they would look at Archimedes and realize there is a market for 40mm and below. I mean who has a wrist big enough to wear a 44mm square watch the movement looks amazing though.


----------



## Tony A.H

tobytobes said:


> a 44 mm square that is going to wear huge on the wrist. wish they would look at Archimedes and realize there is a market for 40mm and below. I mean who has a wrist big enough to wear a 44mm square watch


i guess you're talking about YOUR Wrist ??!.
many of us wear 47mms and 48mms





i don't find them huge.

*Edit*
we all know that a Square 44mm Watch looks bigger than it's size. i still think it'll wear smaller than the 47mm.


----------



## tobytobes

yes but they are round. a 44 mm square is bigger than a 44 mm circle.


----------



## tobytobes

also the width has little to do with it. everyone's wrist are the same width. it's the length from the lugs and also the volume of the dial. I44 mm square watch is in invicta territory


----------



## Tony A.H

tobytobes said:


> yes but they are round. a 44 mm square is bigger than a 44 mm circle.


i know that.

i edited my post a minute later. but you were faster than me. ;-)

i have actually tried an Aviation on. it does look smaller than the 47 mm Nav-B.


----------



## Uwe W.

Tony A.H said:


> i have actually tried an Aviation on. it does look smaller than the 47 mm Nav-B.


Which is even smaller yet than say a 55 mm, which some of us are very comfortable wearing. I never understand these blanket claims of certain sizes being too big when such things are purely a matter of personal taste. I think the Aviation is perfectly sized for its design and in reality it's only marginally larger in appearance than a 44 mm watch with a more rounded case.


----------



## Tony A.H

tobytobes said:


> also the width has little to do with it. everyone's wrist are the same width. it's the length from the lugs and also the volume of the dial. I44 mm square watch is in invicta territory


i don't think so.

1st. Not all wrists have the same width.
2. Lug to Lug is my most concern to have a nice fit. (and i don't see Lug hanging off the side of my wrist).
3. the 44 mm Dial is the same as in a 44 mm round case. it's the corners that make square watch look bigger than round.
4. it also depends on the size of the wrist, but most importantly is The Shape . if you have a Flat Wrist, you can pull of larger watch BETTER than a Round Wrist. did you know that?


----------



## Tony A.H

Lug to Lug ???

hmmm. i don't have a Problem with that





Cheers


----------



## JSal

tobytobes said:


> a 44 mm square that is going to wear huge on the wrist. wish they would look at Archimedes and realize there is a market for 40mm and below. I mean who has a wrist big enough to wear a 44mm square watch the movement looks amazing though.


And I wish Stowa would realize there is a market for watches larger than 38, 39, 40, and 41mm...

Günter likes large watches like many of us.

While Jörg Schauer (owner of Stowa) prefers the smaller variety.

Each does what they do well...

Don't ask Chevy to build a Ford or vice versa...


----------



## Tony A.H

JSal said:


> And I wish Stowa would realize there is a market for watches larger than 38, 39, 40, and 41mm...
> 
> Gunter likes large watches like many of us.
> 
> While Jorge Schauer (owner of Stowa) prefers the smaller variety.
> .


right on.

and with all due respect to Mr Schauer. he doesn't believe a Flieger should be bigger than a 40mm ! (is that the size they make??. i don't even bother to know).
at least Steinhart made Multi sizes to satisfy the Majority of us.

.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tobytobes

I'm not dissing steinhart. I'm a big fan. just for me I'd like to see some smaller sizes.


----------



## MrDagon007

Tony A.H said:


> i guess you're talking about YOUR Wrist ??!.
> many of us wear 47mms and 48mms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't find them huge.
> 
> *Edit*
> we all know that a Square 44mm Watch looks bigger than it's size. i still think it'll wear smaller than the 47mm.


I wear anything between 40 and say 48mm. But it is true that there is a big market for 40mm watches, an area that Steinhart seems to overlook. I gave my brother my 44mm Steinhart flieger (after I bought the Seikoprod premium variant). He loves it but I think it looks a bit awkward on his skinny wrists. A more compact flieger would have been better for him.

In the case of the anniversary LE, the big square case makes it look even more like a Diesel fashion watch...


----------



## Uwe W.

tobytobes said:


> I'm not dissing steinhart. I'm a big fan. just for me I'd like to see some smaller sizes.


I don't believe anyone thinks that you're "dissing" Steinhart. It's just the old size debate that some of us are a little sensitive too - or are at least tired of. Typically it's guys with smaller wrists, or preferences for smaller watches, who try to dictate to the rest of us that watches over a certain size are too big just because it isn't their thing. And personally I don't see the need for it: There are so many watch manufacturers in the world producing what seems to be an endless variety of designs and sizes, so if one manufacturer doesn't make something you like, you are sure to find one that does. There will always be a very small minority of those in the Steinhart forum who would like to see smaller Steinhart designs (to the company's credit they have offered a few), but clearly larger watches are an element of the company's identity; most here appreciate that fact, which is why they get a little frustrated by those infrequent requests that they should make its watches smaller.


----------



## tobytobes

fair enough.


----------



## JSal

Thanks Uwe... I was going to write something similar but you captured my exact thoughts and feelings and put them to words better than I ever could have.


----------



## Watchfreek

Gosh, this topic has been beaten to death far too often. Simple answer is if you find a size in a brand's available line up doesn't suit you, then move on to another. Plenty of choices. I'm pretty sure when Steinhart started 10 years ago, Gunter's larger cases filled a niche in the market. Maybe it's just his preference, his style if you like, or just a conscious market positioning decision. This has remained pretty much the case today when the trend has now moved towards larger cases but the brand has no doubt produced some sub-40mm divers and marines, that i know of, in the past. Do you guys yearning a smaller case really think Gunter wouldn't have assessed the smaller case market when he produced those rare smaller models (and decided to discontinue some). I'm willing to bet the appeal of Steinhart to a majority of fans is not only the price but the larger cases, hence the brand had been able to not only survive this very competitive market, but thrive.


----------



## mui.richard

Watchfreek said:


> Gosh, this topic has been beaten to death far too often. Simple answer is if you find a size in a brand's available line up doesn't suit you, then move on to another. Plenty of choices. I'm pretty sure when Steinhart started 10 years ago, Gunter's larger cases filled a niche in the market. Maybe it's just his preference, his style if you like, or just a conscious market positioning decision. This has remained pretty much the case today but the brand has no doubt produced some sub-40mm divers and marines, that i know of, in the past. Do you guys yearning a smaller case really think Gunter wouldn't have accessed the smaller case market when he produced those rare smaller models (and decided to discontinue some). I'm willing to bet the appeal of Steinhart to a majority of fans is not only the price but the larger cases, hence the brand had been able to not only survive this very competitive market, but thrive.




And I don't find the aviation GMT to big for my skinny wrist which is just a bit over 6"...to each his own I guess.


----------



## Watchfreek

mui.richard said:


> And I don't find the aviation GMT to big for my skinny wrist which is just a bit over 6"...to each his own I guess.


Agree. I have <7" wrists too and still wear 47mm cases. The 44mm Aviation and Marine officer looks small me actually but that's just me. Some people like to make a statement with an oversized watch, some folks prefer one that just fits (in their opinion). My gf has tiny wrists (i think around 6" too) but wears a 47mm Nav B, 48mm Khaki pilot and 46mm (?) IWC bp...their lugs overhang the side of her wrist, but imo she looks damn sexy with those compared to her puny boysized Rolex


----------



## Tony A.H

JSal said:


> Thanks Uwe... I was going to write something similar but you captured my exact thoughts and feelings and put them to words better than I ever could have.


+1

but i wasn't going to write something similar cause i'm Not that Pragmatic :roll:  ..


----------



## mui.richard

Watchfreek said:


> Agree. I have <7" wrists too and still wear 47mm cases. The 44mm Aviation and Marine officer looks small me actually but that's just me. Some people like to make a statement with an oversized watch, some folks prefer one that just fits (in their opinion). My gf has tiny wrists (i think around 6" too) but wears a 47mm Nav B, 48mm Khaki pilot and 46mm (?) IWC bp...their lugs overhang the side of her wrist, but imo she looks damn sexy with those compared to her puny boysized Rolex


Times change...by today's standard I think anything smaller than 40 just doesn't cut it anymore. I think 42 is the sweet spot for easy wearing so Steinhart is definitely on the right track.


----------



## blowfish89

Travelller said:


> Lol, in that case, stay clear of Panerai... ! ;-)


Oh, that company making dinner plates the color of poop at fancy markups ? sorry not for me.


----------



## Soulspawn

JSal said:


> And I wish Stowa would realize there is a market for watches larger than 38, 39, 40, and 41mm...
> 
> Gunter likes large watches like many of us.
> 
> While Jorge Schauer (owner of Stowa) prefers the smaller variety.
> 
> Each dies what they do well...
> 
> Don't ask Chevy to build a Ford or vice versa...


I think the Flieger TO1 TESTAF is 46mm. I personally quite like the design of it, just hoping for a smaller version for my puny wrist.

Also, to add my two cents to this wrist size thingy... I wished I had bigger wrist, because so many cool watches are too big for me. This problem of mine (puny-wrist-itis) is also compounded by the fact that my wrist are not flat at the top!

That being said, are are millions of cool Watches in the 40 to 44mm size that I can wear. I'm just constantly jealous of people of can pull off a 48mm watch.


----------



## tobytobes

maybe they will bring out 42 flieger and a proper sized sub homage some time soon. I would buy both of those to add to be seven I already have


----------



## JSal

tobytobes said:


> maybe they will bring out 42 flieger and a proper sized sub homage some time soon. I would buy both of those to add to be seven I already have


I wouldn't count on it...

If that's really what you're looking for there are other manufacturers who make them.


----------



## Riker

tobytobes, one day Gunter may decide on a new smaller interpretation/size in the Nav range but I can say I would most definitely not hold my breath in anticipation he might... Steinhart Nav's are a size that best meet the majority of customers likes but also Gunter's own preferences. For a while Gunter only offered the 47mm Nav then came the 44mm. Not surprisingly the most popular of the two sizes is still the 47mm case in both chrono & non chrono form. This same discussion has been beaten to death going on the best part of 10yrs & what we still have is the 44 & 47mm Nav's only, nothing smaller. Further, look at what Gunter wears most of the time, 47mm Nav's, 48mm L.E Marine chrono Spezials & occasionally Aviation chrono L.E, nothing much smaller than these on any regular basis.

The best bet for a smaller case would be something in the Ocean range but again not likely as Steinhart has already been down that path with the 39mm case. It didn't last long though & the 42mm case (some 44's too) is a popular 'best of both worlds' size. This is further proven as Oceans are the most popular models in the entire portfolio & by some margin.



tobytobes said:


> maybe they will bring out 42 flieger and a proper sized sub homage some time soon. I would buy both of those to add to be seven I already have


----------



## asrar.merchant

Watchfreek said:


> Agree. I have <7" wrists too and still wear 47mm cases. The 44mm Aviation and Marine officer looks small me actually but that's just me. Some people like to make a statement with an oversized watch, some folks prefer one that just fits (in their opinion). My gf has tiny wrists (i think around 6" too) but wears a 47mm Nav B, 48mm Khaki pilot and 46mm (?) IWC bp...their lugs overhang the side of her wrist, but imo she looks damn sexy with those compared to her puny boysized Rolex


Hi boat-mates. We are travelling together on the aviation gmt.

I have wrists a little above 6 inches and the aviation and marine Chronometer roman both wear perfect on my wrist.

as mentioned earlier a majority of steinhart fans are so into steinhart for the sizes.

I am now about to flirt with the 47mm size too. Love them big.

I think it would be utterly wrong to say anything above 44 is invicta territory or any such kind of blanketing.

What would you make of Richard Mille or say casio G-Shock?

They both wear really well in my humble experience. 
It's all personal choice.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Riker said:


> tobytobes, one day Gunter may decide on a new smaller interpretation/size in the Nav range but I can say I would most definitely not hold my breath in anticipation he might... Steinhart Nav's are a size that best meet the majority of customers likes but also Gunter's own preferences. For a while Gunter only offered the 47mm Nav then came the 44mm. Not surprisingly the most popular of the two sizes is still the 47mm case in both chrono & non chrono form. This same discussion has been beaten to death going on the best part of 10yrs & what we still have is the 44 & 47mm Nav's only, nothing smaller. Further, look at what Gunter wears most of the time, 47mm Nav's, 48mm L.E Marine chrono Spezials & occasionally Aviation chrono L.E, nothing much smaller than these on any regular basis.
> 
> The best bet for a smaller case would be something in the Ocean range but again not likely as Steinhart has already been down that path with the 39mm case. It didn't last long though & the 42mm case (some 44's too) is a popular 'best of both worlds' size. This is further proven as Oceans are the most popular models in the entire portfolio & by some margin.


Sorry, you underlined what Gunter wears most of the time, but it's not link to anywhere.

Is there a series of pics of what he wears. I would love to see his collection, which is why I am asking.

Thanks.


----------



## Watchfreek

I was going to suggest the Facebook page for reference but one could easily argue that those photos were planned or selected for whatever reason. You really have to be a personal friend to be sure. But even after all this time, it seems his favorite is still the 48mm Bronzo which he wore as recently as the Cuban showroom opening event.....Gosh i wish he could do a re-release...sigh


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> I was going to suggest the Facebook page for reference but one could easily argue that those photos were planned or selected for whatever reason. You really have to be a personal friend to be sure. *But even after all this time, it seems his favorite is still the 48mm Bronzo which he wore as recently as the Cuban showroom opening event.....Gosh i wish he could do a re-release...sigh*


When the 48mm Bronze LE was released I asked him if I could have serial number 54/55 and Gunter was happy to make my wish come true. 
Interestingly enough this also happens to be the watch used as the model for the photo shoot of the watch used on the Steinhart Bronzo webpage below. 
MARINE Chronograph Edizione BRONZO - gallery - Steinhart Watches
It's a beautiful watch for sure. I just wish that one day I am able to obtain the other 2 in the series. 
The Azzurro (I love that blue dial) and the "Spezial" Edition (Gray dial). 
There is a very popular (and fortunate) member here that owns all 3 watches and all with matching serial #5


----------



## Watchfreek

Haha that popular member is a lucky guy. I'm sure no.5 of the next one has his name on it too. Very fortunate fellas you are  silly as it may seem, i find consolation in just owning the kid brother of Bronzo...still not the same...


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Haha that popular member is a lucky guy. I'm sure no.5 of the next one has his name on it two. Very fortunate fellas you are


I guess you know I was speaking about Tony. He's such a great guy. And I drool every time I see the pics of his three watches together.


----------



## Soulspawn

JSal said:


> I guess you know I was speaking about Tony. He's such a great guy. And I drool every time I see the pics of his three watches together.
> 
> View attachment 2335594


Wow..... The word "jealousy" doesn't even begin to describe my feelings.


----------



## Watchfreek

Dang, i pass out everytime he posts a pic of any of his watches! He's.....my hero


----------



## Soulspawn

Watchfreek said:


> Dang, i pass out everytime he posts a pic of any of his watches! He's.....my hero


*Mariah Carey sings in the background*


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Dang, i pass out everytime he posts a pic of any of his watches! He's.....my hero


Tony is selective and has very good taste when it comes to his watches.


----------



## Tony A.H

Thanks Gentlemen for the kind words.. you're making me Blush Now .
i'm a Flieger kinda guy. however i am very fortunate to have such Great Pieces in my Steinhart Family. Love ALL 3 for their individuality and uniqueness :-!.

that's an older picture..
Now the Azzurro is on a Blue Shark which i think makes a Greater Combo than the Red Strap. (it was kind of a little Loud for my taste).

Cheers


----------



## Riker

There are plenty of pics on the web but my knowledge isn't from pics but G himself. He does often wear new models (mostly before they are launched) & he does like the O1V on a very tasty mid brown strap but he has his preferences & big is best.... ;-)



asrar.merchant said:


> Sorry, you underlined what Gunter wears most of the time, but it's not link to anywhere.
> 
> Is there a series of pics of what he wears. I would love to see his collection, which is why I am asking.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## twintop

Just up on Steinhart Facebook.....Pilot Chrono Bronze????


----------



## alexcswong

twintop said:


> Just up on Steinhart Facebook.....Pilot Chrono Bronze????
> 
> View attachment 3449186


Wow you're fast. Yes just saw it on Facebook minutes ago. Nice sandwich dial. Another premium version of pilot with soprod 9335&#8230;maybe?


----------



## Kilovolt

twintop said:


> Just up on Steinhart Facebook.....Pilot Chrono Bronze????


Sandwich dial ... b-)


----------



## Watchfreek

Come on guys, theres a very obvious hint of which model it is on the pic...... Waited an entire year for it already. Finally! Yay!!!!!


----------



## alexcswong

Watchfreek said:


> Come on guys, theres a very obvious hint of which model it is on the pic...... Waited an entire year for it already!


You got me hook up... What is it then? Come on... Say it!


----------



## Watchfreek

Similar shot of an existing model with the same case.....  (albeit, taken with a phone)


----------



## Kilovolt

Watchfreek said:


> Similar shot of an existing model with the same case.....  (albeit, taken with a phone)


Bronze however has not much to do with aviation ...


----------



## Watchfreek

But is it really bronze? We all saw how much Steiny's photographer loves to use filters and other effects in their teasers....


----------



## Kilovolt

Watchfreek said:


> But is it really bronze? We all saw how much Steiny's photographer loves to use filters and other effects in their teasers....


You may be right here, the look of the material is not exactly the same:















but filters or no filters the colour is not the one of steel or titanium ...


----------



## Watchfreek

It's definitely not brushed or polished steel....sand blasted maybe...

Whatever it is, I'm down for every version of it!


----------



## Ed.YANG

Watchfreek said:


> It's definitely not brushed our polished steel....sand blasted maybe...
> 
> Whatever it is, I'm down for every version of it!


My-O-My... now you've made me very...
Duh... now i have to make another pot of soup again... now with more time, and requires some cost...


----------



## marco v

Since i allready own a bronze chrono nav b.....

i won't be buying this one, though i know its going to be great!
pfff so many on my wishlist....when will it end?


----------



## Ed.YANG

Awww~~
this...








plus this...









what a piece of expensive art!


marco v said:


> i won't be buying this one, though i know its going to be great!
> pfff so many on my wishlist....when will it end?


----------



## marco v

Exactly, but only paid for one 😜


----------



## Ed.YANG

marco v said:


> Exactly, but only paid for one 


:SHOCKING!!!:


----------



## marco v

I'm happy with my model, though i think this one will be nicer.
oh well, can't have them all....


----------



## Watchfreek

Watchfreek said:


> Similar shot of an existing model with the same case.....  (albeit, taken with a phone)
> 
> View attachment 3449682


I take this back. The thing just in front of the 4 oclock marker looks like, no, is most certainly a pusher and not the aviation's bezel bolt. So it's not what I've been waiting for but i know it'll be one i MUST have.....Sand blasted bronze perhaps? That'll be awesome!

Right Asrar?

MarcoV, stop kidding yourself, and us, you know you want a reverse panda version.


----------



## marco v

I own 2 bronze fliegers....i will let this one pass and wait for the 3rd(or maybe it will be the 4th) release of this year....i know there will be at least 2 releases this year that i MUST own.
Vintage...that's all i can say.

but that bronze panda is really nice.



Watchfreek said:


> I take this back. The thing just in front of the 4 oclock marker looks like, no, is most certainly a pusher and not the aviation's bezel bolt. So it's not what I've been waiting for but i know it'll be one i MUST have.....Sand blasted bronze perhaps? That'll be awesome!
> 
> Right Asrar?
> 
> MarcoV, stop kidding yourself, and us, you know you want a reverse panda version.


----------



## Watchfreek

Know exactly what you're talking about. Already preparing myself for some really expensive ones. I know I will pass on the DLC release, as I've made it a point not to collect ones in that finish, so I'm allowed to have this one (and at least two new premiums)


----------



## JSal

I'm a sucker for just about any LE Steinhart with a Sandwich dial...

Looks like I'll be parting with a few more dollars and adding another philly to the stable real soon...


----------



## Roark

Looks good! Need to save up!!


----------



## Boggy

Interesting new model. I can't figure out the case though. It hardly has any bezel. Mostly all glass on the face. I checked all of Steinhart's current models and all have bezels, unless I overlooked something or it's the angle on how the photo was taken. In any case, looks good so far! I have always liked the Panda theme! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Ed.YANG

Roark said:


> Looks good! Need to save up!!


The thing is that we have no idea whether is this going to be a regular production model, or not. Especially when we talk about sandwich dial, which is often found in L.Es(with exception of the APPOLON)...
Should this upcoming release is going to be a regular, no rush. Save up buy later.
Should this is going to be another L.E... be prepared that this will be a "sudden" disruption in your saving routine.


----------



## JFLUX13

Given the photographer's habit to add filters, textures, etc. in his teasing pictures on the Steinhart's Facebook page, I'll refrain myself from deducting anything until I see the real beast.
I hope it's not a LE for the sake of my finances... ;-)


----------



## asrar.merchant

I think the pick before this pic on their Facebook page shows more of the real watch if you look carefully.

If this is not filtered and is really bronze I am going to jump at it. The one eighth that I see is a beauty already.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Or is this the long wanted pilot in 42mm. I know a lot of people here have wanted a pilot a 42mm. I hope it's bigger.

But then can't complain much. Even the mates here who want a smaller pilot of this amazing brand have the right to ask for a 42mm and get one.


----------



## blowfish89

asrar.merchant said:


> Or is this the long wanted pilot in 42mm. I know a lot of people here have wanted a pilot a 42mm. I hope it's bigger.
> 
> But then can't complain much. Even the mates here who want a smaller pilot of this amazing brand have the right to ask for a 42mm and get one.


Yes, if it is 40-42 mm it might be my first bronze watch.


----------



## Ed.YANG

asrar.merchant said:


> I think the pick before this pic on their Facebook page shows more of the real watch if you look carefully... ...











Oooh... Ouch!
How can i had missed that... "FLYING PANDA" dial !!!???

duh... i am getting alot old with my eye...


----------



## Boggy

Oh wow. Great eye! Still can't figure out the case though. Given it's a Steinhart, most likely it will be a 44mm or 47mm :---( Sad for my puny wrist but good for the wallet 











asrar.merchant said:


> I think the pick before this pic on their Facebook page shows more of the real watch if you look carefully.
> 
> If this is not filtered and is really bronze I am going to jump at it. The one eighth that I see is a beauty already.


----------



## JSal

My guess is its a new limited edition Nav.B Chronograph with Sandwich Dial, Panda sub-dials, and gold hands. The case color looking bronze I believe is a result of a lens filter as some have suggested. 

Oh, and one more thing... my guess is that it a 44mm


----------



## alexcswong

maybe similar to this...







but without bezel.....
Nav.B- Chrono Limited Silver Edition - gallery - Steinhart Watches


----------



## Tony A.H

Boggy said:


> Interesting new model. I can't figure out the case though. It hardly has any bezel. Mostly all glass on the face. I checked all of Steinhart's current models and all have bezels, unless I overlooked something or it's the angle on how the photo was taken. In any case, looks good so far! I have always liked the Panda theme! :-!:-!:-!


didn't pay too much attention to the Case/Bezel until you pointed it out.
you're right. the Bezel looks quite different than on All other Models we've seen.:think:

looks beautiful nonetheless..


----------



## Watchfreek

I'm confused What's different about the bezel, besides perhaps the finish and being flatter that everyone is seeing?


----------



## Watchfreek

Oh gosh. Just realised I need to polish mine......


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> I'm confused What's different about the bezel, besides perhaps the finish and being flatter that everyone is seeing?


my goodness.

i think i need a new pair of glasses !! :roll: .
that bezel on yours looks the same as in the teaser picture. don't know what i was thinking.! :-s

it's definitely the Angle and how the picture was taken. 
thanks for showing .


----------



## Watchfreek

Well, my bet is the sneaky folks at Steinhart had intended to create some sort illusion, and why not? You gotto admit, we all look forward to the next deception and participating in the next guessing game from them, right? But awww the suspense is so hard to bear.. ..and then there's the mad rush to get in that order for the next LE


----------



## asrar.merchant

Perfectly said Dave. 

We all love this guessing game and deceptions and the discussions here. It's all a part of the joy. 

And as Tony often says, the pain of waiting is in fact quite sweetly painful.

Ah the rush to get in on any LE is big, especially for those of us who don't own a (or many) LE's (me for one).

Let the impatience begin, oh it has already begun.


----------



## Watchfreek

Aesthetics aside (which is very subjective) you should be glad you have a LE with a movement that's probably never going to be available again


----------



## Tony A.H

sounds like you're getting ready to hit the refresh button. starting next week .


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Watchfreek

No offense intended to our Russian couterparts but I'm not feeling the "Russian flag" sub-dial, at least not with this combo. I guess I know why MarcoV was so sure he'd passed on it. The colours don't seem to fit in with anything but for the sake of charity, I've ordered one anyway  Let's see how long this one takes to sell out


----------



## JSal

I'm not crazy about the way they set up the ordering process. There is no way to know until you hear from Steinhart if you're getting one. 

Not to mention there isn't a total cost of the watch.


----------



## Watchfreek

Eh? It's all clearly stated, including the 30 Euro (for me) shipping.

Having said that, I was freaking out during the whole process, as the amount was specified as the full amount until i got to PayPal.


----------



## fristil

I mailed S about the code, this is the chrono I want. Hope it's not sold out yet


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Eh? It's all clearly stated, including the 30 Euro (for me) shipping.
> 
> Having said that, I was freaking out during the whole process, as the amount was specified as the full amount until i got to PayPal.


I sent them an email requesting the code and a PayPal statement link for the invoice a while ago. 
I also requested a few different serial numbers. 
Still haven't heard from them yet.


----------



## Watchfreek

The sequence should be:

1) email for code and LE number specification (yes its a good idea to give then a few choices, especially at this stage)

2) you should get a reply pretty quick with a code and the number of your.request you are allocated (not sure what happens if they dont have your number(s)

3) order using the code ON THE WEBSITE

4) once order/shipping details are completed you will be sent an email directing you to paypal (not sure what happens if you choose bank transfer tho)


----------



## Tony A.H

Steinhart. you ROCK.
a Great Watch for a GREAT Cause. :-!


----------



## JFLUX13

Great cause, and awesome gesture from Steinhart.

The colors in the running seconds are a deal breaker for me, though. Does not fit the watch at all, imho. If it weren't for this, I would otherwise find this timepiece absolutely stunning...


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> The sequence should be:
> 
> 1) email for code and LE number specification (yes its a good idea to give then a few choices, especially at this stage)
> 
> 2) you should get a reply pretty quick with a code and the number of your.request you are allocated (not sure what happens if they dont have your number(s)
> 
> 3) order using the code ON THE WEBSITE
> 
> 4) once order/shipping details are completed you will be sent an email directing you to paypal (not sure what happens if you choose bank transfer tho)


That's exactly what I took from what they wrote on the website and exactly what I did but I got no response. 
I then followed it up with an email directly to Gunter a little while ago.

Still waiting for a response.


----------



## Watchfreek

They must be flooded by emails by now. Hope you'll get yours reserved actually, but I'm still keen to see how quickly this sells out...


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> They must be flooded by emails by now. Hope you'll get yours reserved actually, but I'm still keen to see how quickly this sells out...


I sent the original request early this morning. Who knows...


----------



## Watchfreek

Just for reference, I got a response within half an hour, maybe even 15min, of sending my request. That was about four hours ago. Not so long after the news was released.


----------



## JSal

Approximately about the same time I sent mine. 

Then I wrote Gunter at about an hour and a half ago.


----------



## Watchfreek

Thats really odd then. Anyway good luck my man. At least you have a direct channel to the man himself so you should get one, one way or another.


----------



## asrar.merchant

I got mine too around exactly same time as you Dave. Paid for it smoothly too. All done.


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Thats really odd then. Anyway good luck my man. At least you have a direct channel to the man himself so you should get one, one way or another.


Maybe... Gunter usually responds fairly quickly too. But I haven't heard from him yet either..

But he's probably at Baselworld...


----------



## Watchfreek

Ermmmm, our local rep has been and has already returned from a vacation afterwards....


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Ermmmm, our local rep has been and has already returned from a vacation afterwards....


I don't know if he's there for sure, but I think it is wrapping up today.

Being an owner, maybe Gunter stayed till the end.

Just guessing.


----------



## Watchfreek

My guess is he's probably still holidaying in some exotic place


----------



## asrar.merchant

Basel world was from 19th to 26th and steinhart was not exhibiting at the fair. So surely he is done with the fair. 

Regarding holidaying or not only he can say. 

I am sure you will get a reply pretty soon John. 

You will surely get a watch as you are a big time LE fan and buyer, mate.


----------



## BlueViper

I love the watch except the flag colors do not go well with the watch face. Very distracting. 

Without them, the watch would be one of Günter's best designs.


----------



## JSal

BlueViper said:


> I love the watch except the flag colors do not go well with the watch face. Very distracting.
> 
> Without them, the watch would be one of Günter's best designs.


I agree. Although I still want one. I may have a watchmaker alter the dial to change the colors.


----------



## Watchfreek

That's exactly what I was thinking! Have you got a response yet?


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking! Have you got a response yet?


No response yet. But Germany is 6 hours ahead of New York so by noon time here they are 6pm so I figured I won't hear anything till early Tuesday morning here.


----------



## JSal

Just as I thought, the time difference was the factor. They responded when they opened this morning. 

During the night around 3am (New York time) I received an email from Gunter ensuring me that my wish to own one of these watches would come true. It was then followed by an email from Judith with my code to place my order. 

I now officially have watch number 221/222 reserved.


----------



## MrDagon007

A good cause is one thing, but the normal flieger chronos look better, the left subdial is in my opinion not attractive at all.


----------



## JSal

MrDagon007 said:


> A good cause is one thing, but the normal flieger chronos look better, the left subdial is in my opinion not attractive at all.


I personally think the look is amazing except for the seconds sub dial in red white and blue. It throws it off and it does not match.


----------



## Watchfreek

It looked amazing when only the second quarter of the dial was shown and also when it was obscured by the school logo. Admittedly it was a bit of a let down when the full pics were shown but i also have a bit of faith in Gunter, Simone and co's taste. Afterall, those are just CG renderings so a lot might have been obscured. Quite a few times I found the stock straps on watches to be a little bit off but they grew on my over time.


----------



## JSal

Logo? I don't see the school logo ON the watch. 

Just the colors of the Russian flag on the seconds subdial

And I think you will love the main strap. It's a Gunny strap and they are amazing. 

Have you ever owned or worn one? I currently have three and they're all great.


----------



## gobbi

the logo being mentioned was on the first promo image when the charity thing was announced, before the yesterday's release of the full renderings. I also agree that this seconds sub-dial may not suit all the perfectionist out there. but it's a special project, you would assume placing special marks on the back of the watch would of give the main watch face a more sterile, insanely beautiful design look. oh yes, indeed. but the charity thing save the day for me. also got my #75 (year of birth) reserved. I also think this watch would not sell off that fast, due to bigger le batch: 222 and that subdial dilemma. 

p.s. what's with this troublesome get your code first then secure the purchase registration thing. it's a bit annoying but would that be the case for all the of the next LE releases, and what was the initial idea behind that? does someone safe-guard against one person/company buying a large batch or what?

tell me what you think of the new procedure?


----------



## asrar.merchant

I understand the feelings friends here have about the sub dial colors.

Personally to me the sub dial is a reminder of the charity work this watch would represent and my small contribution in someway towards this Nobel cause. Though I totally believe that charity does not have to be in form of a remembrance or anything. It's just nice to know children in one part of the world are better off due to our hobby.
Thus when the seconds touches the 55 seconds mark the sub dial will be a Russian flag creating this picture every minute. So for me it's a nice little peice of work on the wrist. It's a modern way I feel of carrying a feeling on my wrist of being able to help little children in an almost (yet unknown) part of the world. Like a "good deeds shouldn't have borders or nationalities" kind of a feel. 

I really appreciate this watch, it's concept and all the thinking and passion of Gunter, Simon and the whole steinhart team. They always do an awesome job with every endeavour getting better than the past.

It's like an added meaning to the hobby we all have.

And I love the steps in which the seconds sundial is designed.

Yes it's a total break of colour and quite sudden but then it's a touch with meaning so I quite like it.

Mine is number 53, my lucky number.


----------



## Tony A.H

gobbi said:


> p.s. what's with this troublesome get your code first then secure the purchase registration thing. it's a bit annoying but would that be the case for all the of the next LE releases, and what was the initial idea behind that? does someone safe-guard against one person/company buying a large batch or what?
> tell me what you think of the new procedure?


my guess is that they wanna separate All purchases form this particular model since part of the Money from the total Purchases is going to charity.
and i assume that Steinhart has set up a separate Account solely for that purpose..

it's been done by others and looks like an effective process.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Regarding the straps. 

As John correctly mentioned they are Gunny straps. And I have three of Gunny straps. They are an absolute pleasure to wear.

Dave, I confidently say you will love the Gunny straps. 

And the leather role will be a nice thing too. Always wanted one.


----------



## Tony A.H

asrar.merchant said:


> I understand the feelings friends here have about the sub dial colors.
> 
> Personally to me the sub dial is a reminder of the charity work this watch would represent and my small contribution in someway towards this Nobel cause. Though I totally believe that charity does not have to be in form of a remembrance or anything. It's just nice to know children in one part of the world are better off due to our hobby.
> Thus when the seconds touches the 55 seconds mark the sub dial will be a Russian flag creating this picture every minute. So for me it's a nice little peice of work on the wrist. It's a modern way I feel of carrying a feeling on my wrist of being able to help little children in an almost (yet unknown) part of the world. Like a "good deeds shouldn't have borders or nationalities" kind of a feel.
> 
> I really appreciate this watch, it's concept and all the thinking and passion of Gunter, Simon and the whole steinhart team. They always do an awesome job with every endeavour getting better than the past.
> 
> It's like an added meaning to the hobby we all have.
> 
> And I love the steps in which the seconds sundial is designed.
> 
> Yes it's a total break of colour and quite sudden but then it's a touch with meaning so I quite like it.
> 
> Mine is number 53, my lucky number.


Totally agree with that.

things are often look different in the flesh than in Pictures.. 
i think the Russian Flag is a very nice touch.. besides, (you'll probably forget that it's there after a while). it's a Modern Pilot so why not spicing it up a bit ?! b-)


----------



## Watchfreek

asrar.merchant said:


> Regarding the straps.
> 
> As John correctly mentioned they are Gunny straps. And I have three of Gunny straps. They are an absolute pleasure to wear.
> 
> Dave, I confidently say you will love the Gunny straps.
> 
> And the leather role will be a nice thing too. Always wanted one.


Yes I meant the pairing of the strap on a few releases looked a bit off initially, not how the straps themselves were - in the context of having faith in the Steinhart designers' taste.

In anycase, I don't believe I've owned or used a Gunny strap. In terms of looks, I prefer MEVAs though.

And yes, I was talking about the school logo in the first facebook teaser where the watch was watermarked behind the logo.


----------



## JSal

I love Eva's "MEVA" straps too and own quite a few of them, most of which are made from vintage ammo pouch's. They take a little while to break in but do well after wearing them a while.

The Gunny straps seem to be buttery right from the get go. 

You will love it.


----------



## Craustin1

Quick question on the Kiga no2, does it come with two Gunny straps? I wasn't sure from the specs page in the website. Thanks


----------



## asrar.merchant

Yes it does come with two Gunny


----------



## Craustin1

asrar.merchant said:


> Yes it does come with two Gunny


Nice!! Thanks. I got number 007 incoming.


----------



## Watchfreek

But It only specifes the additional strap is a Gunny though....????


----------



## asrar.merchant

Maybe I read it wrong then. Apologies.


----------



## Watchfreek

For a moment I thought you knew someone who knew something  ..


----------



## asrar.merchant

Hahaha nope not at all mate. Was just saying what I thought I knew.


----------



## shanty

JSal said:


> Just as I thought, the time difference was the factor. They responded when they opened this morning.
> 
> During the night around 3am (New York time) I received an email from Gunter ensuring me that my wish to own one of these watches would come true. It was then followed by an email from Judith with my code to place my order.
> 
> I now officially have watch number 221/222 reserved.


i guess it was coz of you i couldnt get the 221/222 lol ...

i asked for it as well but was told its gone so took 220/222 and 022/222
still happy with the number


----------



## JSal

It comes with the flowing straps...

(1) 22 x 22mm Gunny strap and a Steinhart buckle

And...

(1) 22 x 18mm Steinhart Pilot strap and deployment clasp.


----------



## spain72

I like it...


----------



## Craustin1

JSal said:


> It comes with the flowing straps...
> 
> (1) 22 x 22mm Gunny strap and a Steinhart buckle
> 
> And...
> 
> (1) 22 x 18mm Steinhart Pilot strap and deployment clasp.


great, thanks for the info on this.


----------



## JSal

shanty said:


> i guess it was coz of you i couldnt get the 221/222 lol ...
> 
> i asked for it as well but was told its gone so took 220/222 and 022/222
> still happy with the number


That's too funny...

I sent a list with several number requests in order of preference.

On that list were the following 111, 002, 022, 222, 221 and look what I ended up with...

But in retrospect I really love #221 and the only one I would have probably liked better 
would have been 111.


----------



## JSal

gobbi said:


> p.s. what's with this troublesome get your code first then secure the purchase registration thing. it's a bit annoying but would that be the case for all the of the next LE releases, and what was the initial idea behind that? does someone safe-guard against one person/company buying a large batch or what?
> 
> tell me what you think of the new procedure?





Tony A.H said:


> my guess is that they wanna separate All purchases from this particular model since part of the Money from the total Purchases is going to charity.
> and i assume that Steinhart has set up a separate Account solely for that purpose..
> 
> it's been done by others and looks like an effective process.


That is exactly what I originally thought too...

But during the ordering process I was told that I was given the incorrect "ordering code" for the serial number watch I had chose. (glad they caught the mistake quickly and corrected it)

There are 222 different blind codes and each one is linked to an exact serial number.

So say you requested watch serial number 001/222... You would then receive the distinct code assigned to serial number 001 to place your order.

So I wonder if this is how all future Limited Editions will be handled by Steinhart from now on.

I guess this is a future question I will have to inquire with Steinhart about.


----------



## mambo_k

Any idea what does "Kiga No.2" mean?


----------



## blowfish89

mambo_k said:


> Any idea what does "Kiga No.2" mean?


My guess is KinderGarten No. 2


----------



## gobbi

mambo_k said:


> Any idea what does "Kiga No.2" mean?


Kiga is KInderGArden, and a second one


----------



## JSal

blowfish89 said:


> My guess is KinderGarten No. 2


Ding ding ding ding ding... We have a winner with the correct answer.


----------



## Ed.YANG

JSal said:


> Ding ding ding ding ding... We have a winner with the correct answer.


Sooo... there was a STEINHART KinderGarden #1 in the past?


----------



## blowfish89

JSal said:


> Ding ding ding ding ding... We have a winner with the correct answer.


so, are you giving me your #221 as a winner's prize ? :-D


----------



## Ed.YANG

I am going to hold my horses on this Limited Edition release this time... although the gun grey dial, and the sandwich dial factor attracts me more... 
The use of the bronze case... hmm... after some time, will turn very dull with patina formation, makes the watch look more greyish in later periods. Even though the hands will remain shiny in gold plating, it will not brighten up the looks... especially in a very humid place where i am now...

To be frank, i am not so turn off by the Russian Flag subdial @ 9. It looks unique!

If the case is gold PVD, i may sign up... eventually, a dress watch still have to be a dress piece...

Struggling now...


----------



## JSal

Ed.YANG said:


> Sooo... there was a STEINHART KinderGarden #1 in the past?


No...

school house No.2


----------



## Craustin1

Ed.YANG said:


> I am going to hold my horses on this Limited Edition release this time... although the gun grey dial, and the sandwich dial factor attracts me more...
> The use of the bronze case... hmm... after some time, will turn very dull with patina formation, makes the watch look more greyish in later periods. Even though the hands will remain shiny in gold plating, it will not brighten up the looks... especially in a very humid place where i am now...
> 
> To be frank, i am not so turn off by the Russian Flag subdial @ 9. It looks unique!
> 
> If the case is gold PVD, i may sign up... eventually, a dress watch still have to be a dress piece...
> 
> Struggling now...


The thing with bronze is if you don't like the way it ages, you can polish it to look brand new again, with some common items like lemon juice or brass cleaner. I have noticed that the bronze compound that Steinhart uses does not change on its own as much as other watch companies bronze offerings. I used LOS on my bronze flieger, and it changed very little. So you could still get it while it's available, or you could wait and get one in the used market If you change your mind.


----------



## JSal

Craustin1 said:


> The thing with bronze is if you don't like the way it ages, you can polish it to look brand new again, with some common items like lemon juice or brass cleaner. *I have noticed that the bronze compound that Steinhart uses does not change on its own as much as other watch companies bronze offerings.* I used LOS on my bronze flieger, and it changed very little. So you could still get it while it's available, or you could wait and get one in the used market If you change your mind.


That is because the bronze they use has less copper added to it and is closer to brass.

The more copper used, the more of those redish brown hues you see in other bronze watches and the more it rapidly gains a patina.

Bronze consists primarily of copper, usually with tin as the main additive, but sometimes with other elements such as phosphorus, manganese, aluminum, or silicon. It's color is redish brown. When it gains patina it will be a dark redish brown.

Brass is any alloy of copper and zinc. It's color is a muted yellow, somewhat similar to gold, but duller. As it gains patina it will be a dark brownish black.


----------



## Craustin1

It's here!! Well, sort of.. From the Steinhart Facebook page


----------



## JSal

Craustin1 said:


> It's here!! Well, sort of.. From the Steinhart Facebook page


Just in case no one has noticed...

That is a photoshopped picture...

A drawn picture of the dial has been photoshopped onto a real photo of a bronze chrono on someone's wrist (probably Gunter's wrist).

Look closely and enlarge the picture and you will see what I mean.

I noticed it and I'm viewing it on a 5" mobile phone screen.


----------



## Riker

John, it is actually a paper print out of the dial cut down to size & placed in the case.... A long practiced method at Steinhart for watches in test phase...



JSal said:


> Just in case no one has noticed...
> 
> That is a photoshopped picture...
> 
> A drawn picture of the dial has been photoshopped onto a real photo of a bronze chrono on someone's wrist (probably Gunter's wrist).
> 
> Look closely and enlarge the picture and you will see what I mean.
> 
> I noticed it and I'm viewing it on a 5" mobile phone screen.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Yes it is a paper print out. Rightly mentioned James. 

Haha.


----------



## JSal

Riker said:


> John, it is actually a paper print out of the dial cut down to size & placed in the case.... A long practiced method at Steinhart for watches in test phase...


I was looking at it on my phones 5" screen and even with that it looked just as you are describing. But I said to myself "that couldn't be right". LOL

Interesting fact James. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Watchfreek

Seeing it in (a bit more) 3-D makes it look a lot better than the original CG renders, at least in my eyes. Not to mention the special Gunny that is supposed to come with it. Feeling more comfortable with the order now.

P.S. that dial is exactly 6 degrees off, in the counter-clockwise direction


----------



## Kilovolt

Just posted on Steinhart's facebook page:









Not much to learn from this pic ... :-s


----------



## twintop

Just saw the pic on their FB page. 
Ineresting dial color.


----------



## Travelller

Kilovolt said:


> Not much to learn from this pic ... :-s


Oh yes, it's a GMT and I like GMTs... :-!


----------



## J.C

Travelller said:


> Oh yes, it's a GMT and I like GMTs... :-!


Do we (you) know it is a GMT? 
Wouldn't it just be called a 'GMT' if it was another GMT? 
Might this "DUAL TIME" tease not be suggesting something a bit different? ...like actual "dual time" (2 times) and not just a single extra 24hr hand?

Just asking... :-!


----------



## bvc2005

We know they can spell...


----------



## J.C

bvc2005 said:


> We know they can spell...


Spelling aside... what about the watch?


----------



## Travelller

J.C said:


> Do we (you) know it is a GMT?


You're right, it could be any kind of format and I have no insider info. I just like watches that can represent two timezones any which way...
See my sig for two possible options...


----------



## Tony A.H

good for those who voted on Light Dial for the Thor Watch.

i like that Grey and Vintage lume combo.. it's the 1st Steinhart with this Color if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Mc_Fly

I hope this is a "big watch", i mean at least 44mm. Oh and a limited edition too, i love limited editions ^^


----------



## noregrets

I wonder if the watch will be the first Steini to use the Soprod 9384 four-hander. (Based upon the picture provided it appears that there may not be enough room left on the dial for the sub-dial GMT of the 9335).


----------



## JSal

J.C said:


> Do we (you) know it is a GMT?
> Wouldn't it just be called a 'GMT' if it was another GMT?
> Might this "DUAL TIME" tease not be suggesting something a bit different? ...like actual "dual time" (2 times) and not just a single extra 24hr hand?
> 
> Just asking... :-!


I just sold my brand new (no longer made) unworn, Steinhart Triton Dual Time. 
It was certainly a 4 central based hand, GMT as you can see from the picture of my actual watch below.









And one shot from the Steinhart web page...


----------



## Kilovolt

Looking at this Triton one could assume that for Steinhart GMT and Dual Time are alternative definitions of the same type of watch ... unless in a GMT you adjust the bezel and in a Dual Time the hand ...


----------



## JSal

Kilovolt said:


> Looking at this Triton one could assume that for Steinhart GMT and Dual Time are alternative definitions of the same type of watch ... unless in a GMT you adjust the bezel and in a Dual Time the hand ...


The bezel on the Triton D-T does rotate but the 60 minute numbering system is used for measuring the length of your dive time.

The GMT time zone is measured by the Yellow hand and a small inner, centrally located 24 hour marked ring.

So maybe the name "Dual-Time" has to do with the two types of times that can be tracked by the watch.

I've personally never seen Steinhart use it on any other GMT they've made.

Heck, then why not Tri-Time. Because it also tells the current time of day... LOL


----------



## mithrilG60

Could also be a rotating inner bezel similar to Magrette's Dual-Time (using a Miyota 9015): Magrette Timepieces


----------



## alexcswong

Very eager to see this. Always wanted a world time or at least multi timezone for travelling use.


----------



## MrDagon007

It could well be a Soprod 9335 based watch, preceding Thor...


----------



## JSal

mithrilG60 said:


> Could also be a rotating inner bezel similar to Magrette's Dual-Time (using a Miyota 9015): Magrette Timepieces


I highly doubt Gunter would EVER use a 9015 in any of his watches.


----------



## mr_hercules

Here it is:

http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/OCEAN-One-vintage-DUAL-TIME,949.html

Looks nice I think


----------



## peatnick

ordered today











*Ocean One vintage DUAL TIME*
In the mid-1950s the major civilian airlines were increasingly offering transatlantic flights, which created for the pilots the need for a wristwatch that was able to show a second time in addition to the regular one, individually adjustable, to display two different time zones at a single glance. So a wristwatch was developed in Switzerland in 1954 that enjoys to this day both in the civil and military aviation great popularity. To pay tribute to this extraordinary time, we have designed the *STEINHART Ocean One Vintage Dual Time,* a compact wristwatch featuring a second time zone (dual time) and a date complication, which displays the even days in red colour and the odd days in black.
The first thing that catches the eye is the extraordinary dial, whose multiple facets are nearly impossible to capture in a photo. The silvery shiny, gray-beige tone is additionally superimposed by a radial gradient, which extends from light to darker from the center outwards to the edge of the dial, underlining magnificently the vintage character of this extraordinary watch. The markers and hands are lavishly equipped with luminous colour which, with its natural ecru tone, mimics the appearance of aged radium, or tritium, once again citing the historic character of *the STEINHART Ocean One Vintage Dual Time.*
The second time zone can be adjusted individually by either the fourth hand, painted in red with a small arrowhead, as well as by setting the unidirectional rotating bezel, which features a two-tone aluminum inlay with 24-hour scale. All four hands as well as the two-tone date are driven by a new movement, developed by *the Swiss company Soprod, the SOP A10-24hTop.*
Just like the sister without dual time complication, the A10-24h also impresses with a lush and detailed decoration, which is additionally crowned with the skeletonized, gilt STEINHART rotor. It goes without saying that so much beauty should not be hidden under a solid steel case back and so this masterpiece of precision can be admired through the glass of an exhibition case back. And if that were not enough to make the heart of every collector beat faster, *the STEINHART Ocean One Vintage Dual Time* also makes use of the highly domed sapphire crystal, which already enjoys big popularity as a feature of our Ocean One Vintage. Whether one prefers it on the stainless steel bracelet or rather the padded leather strap, *the STEINHART Ocean One Vintage Dual Time* sure is a must for every wristwatch fan!


----------



## rymnd

Lucky I held back on the GMT. What do you guys think about the new movement? I've never heard of it before and unsure if it warrants the price bump.

EDIT: Also love the red tint on the crown and lack of crown guards. The case shape looks thinner but otherwise appears similar to the regular GMT in terms of profile.


----------



## Knoc

Not bad at all. I'm feeling the no crown and dome.


----------



## commanche

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Kilovolt

It looks like a normal GMT to me, so Dual Time is just another way of calling the same thing.


----------



## Travelller

_8mm Crown, Superdome-style crystal...
... open 6 & 9s too? ;-)_

At least there's no ST5 in it! |>


----------



## oversleep

Stunning watch.. but the top movement holds the price up pretty high...


----------



## twintop

Stunning piece, love the two colors used in the date wheel, great attention to detail.


----------



## ObZerver

I think even the GMT-hand is having an erection:


----------



## MrDagon007

rymnd said:


> Lucky I held back on the GMT. What do you guys think about the new movement? I've never heard of it before and unsure if it warrants the price bump.
> 
> EDIT: Also love the red tint on the crown and lack of crown guards. The case shape looks thinner but otherwise appears similar to the regular GMT in terms of profile.


It's a GMT variant of the Soprod A10 which Steinhart already used. The standard A10 is extremely similar to a top grade Seiko movement, hence very good. I enjoy it in my premium flieger.

But yes, the price bump is quite a lot. Too expensive now perhaps?



> I highly doubt Gunter would EVER use a 9015 in any of his watches.


Well, you know, with a Miyota 9132 instead of a functionally similar Soprod 9335 in Thor, we would have more budget left for detailing, or make Thor cheaper. Zeppelin sells a 9132 watch for 399 euro in their webshop, and the Miyota 9000 family seems in general to consist of accurate, reliable pieces.


----------



## Tony A.H

Fresh with a Vintage feel.. Nicely executed.
love the Dome Crystal


----------



## Vlance

Man, this is a tough one. Looks great! But not sure for the price, I LOVE it. Throwing in the leather strap free would be nice.


----------



## synaptyx

Do want. I have an A-10 in my OWC. They feel great, if that makes sense. This Steiny O1V DT has bumped a couple of other watches down my list. 


Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## Knoc

I can work with that price for a solid movement. Rocked an a10 in a few other pieces and haven't had any issues.


----------



## JSal

MrDagon007 said:


> Well, you know, with a Miyota 9132 instead of a functionally similar Soprod 9335 in Thor, we would have more budget left for detailing, or make Thor cheaper. Zeppelin sells a 9132 watch for 399 euro in their webshop, and the Miyota 9000 family seems in general to consist of accurate, reliable pieces.


Maybe... but alas, I am for the most part a Swiss Made Movement Snob...

I do own a couple of Seiko watches and several Citizen too....

But they are Japanese watches. I just can't get past putting a Japanese movement in a Swiss, or German made watch.

Not that Miyota doesn't make a fine movement. It's just a bit of OCD on my part and something I can't seem to get past.

I would have to really have to like he watch a lot to make the exception.

There is even one on my short list that may make it. It's the Lum-Tec Combat B19, Bronze with Green dial and a Miyota 9015.


----------



## seconds

Just ordered one on the vintage leather strap. These will sell like hot cakes and worth the extra cost for the jump in movement quality. It certainly ticks all the boxes on my preference list and will be a keeper in my collection.


----------



## Tony A.H

JSal said:


> But they are Japanese watches. I just can't get past putting a Japanese movement in a Swiss, or German made watch.


which reminds me of LACO.. lots of their Watches have Miyota in them.
(personally, i have no problem with Japanese movement or Watches.. i in fact love Seiko. their high end pieces are even better than some Swiss Watches.). but i shame for a Big German Company with Rich history in Watch making doesn't produce their own inhouse or at least uses Swiss Calibers.

on a side note. 
i don't understand why some complain about the high cost on this watch ??!!!. it's like asking for Champagne for a Price of a Beer. or a Porterhouse Steak for the price of a Burger.!!!:roll:
where can you find an offering like this Watch for less Money ?. come on. how about being realistic and grateful !?.


----------



## sirlordcomic

So tempting


----------



## Vlance

Tony A.H said:


> which reminds me of LACO.. lots of their Watches have Miyota in them.
> (personally, i have no problem with Japanese movement or Watches.. i in fact love Seiko. their high end pieces are even better than some Swiss Watches.). but i shame for a Big German Company with Rich history in Watch making doesn't produce their own inhouse or at least uses Swiss Calibers.
> 
> on a side note.
> i don't understand why some complain about the high cost on this watch ??!!!. it's like asking for Champagne for a Price of a Beer. or a Porterhouse Steak for the price of a Burger.!!!:roll:
> where can you find an offering like this Watch for less Money ?. come on. how about being realistic and grateful !?.


I think the watch is great, but I prefer Steinhart in the $500-$600 price range, not $1200.

Sorry, but for me I would be more interested in a da36 for this price.


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> which reminds me of LACO.. lots of their Watches have Miyota in them.
> (personally, i have no problem with Japanese movement or Watches.. i in fact love Seiko. their high end pieces are even better than some Swiss Watches.). but i shame for a Big German Company with Rich history in Watch making doesn't produce their own inhouse or at least uses Swiss Calibers.
> 
> on a side note.
> i don't understand why some complain about the high cost on this watch ??!!!. it's like asking for Champagne for a Price of a Beer. or a Porterhouse Steak for the price of a Burger.!!!:roll:
> where can you find an offering like this Watch for less Money ?. come on. how about being realistic and grateful !?.


Totally agree on both points.

Is it possible that people are missing the fact that it is a TOP grade movement as well?


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> Is it possible that people are missing the fact that it is a TOP grade movement as well?


Plus the Rising Cost of Calibers and Parts.. as well as everything else.


----------



## Franksie

This watch could put a major dent in my THOR fund....


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> which reminds me of LACO.. lots of their Watches have Miyota in them.
> (personally, i have no problem with Japanese movement or Watches.. i in fact love Seiko. their high end pieces are even better than some Swiss Watches.). but i shame for a Big German Company with Rich history in Watch making doesn't produce their own inhouse or at least uses Swiss Calibers.


I don't mind that Laco does it simply because they offer other high end models with Swiss or even an in house German movement like with a few LE's as you know.

It's allows for everyone on almost any budget to get on board with the look that they desire.

But when companies offer Swiss and German designed/made watches and then slip 
in a Japanese movement without ever offering an option for a Swiss movement it upsets me. I don't mind, and I'm willing to pay extra for what I want. The movement costs them more so naturally it retails for more. But some of these companies are looking only at profit margin.



Tony A.H said:


> on a side note.
> i don't understand why some complain about the high cost on this watch ??!!!. it's like asking for Champagne for a Price of a Beer. or a Porterhouse Steak for the price of a Burger.!!!:roll:
> where can you find an offering like this Watch for less Money ?. come on. how about being realistic and grateful !?.


A great value indeed my friend. Why so few see this I don't know. Doesn't anyone look at high end watches and see that they would pay sometimes 3 times the price for a comparable spec'd watch? I understand if someone says it's too much for their budget. I get that. We all must live within our own means. But I scratch my head sometimes when I hear someone say a Steinhart watch is overpriced. That's just nonsense.

I'm currently on disability and cash isn't flowing so I am fighting the urge to push the buy button. I love this watch and have wanted a Pan Am Homage since Gunter and Maurice (of Aramar) made a LE for the Dutch forum.


----------



## Travelller

Tony A.H said:


> ...i don't understand why some complain about the high cost on this watch... where can you find an offering like this Watch for less Money ?. come on. how about being realistic and grateful !?.


The cost of the watch is actually fine for what you get - in that sense, I'm with you |> On the other hand, some are willing to spend only so much on a "tribute" watch... :think: I'm not a fan of the Rolex GMT* per se, but I am a big fan of Steinhart's Vintage kick so I'm all for this model and future vintage models b-)
*Unless I find out the damn thing has a custom date-wheel with open 6s & 9s - then I'm all over it


----------



## mithrilG60

JSal said:


> I highly doubt Gunter would EVER use a 9015 in any of his watches.


Wasn't implying he would, that was just a description of the specific Magrette watch I was referring too. That said, as others mentioned, the recent Miyota's a very good movements. Easily the equivalent of the ETA 2824-2 and far more reasonably priced than either the ETA or the Soprod equivalents.

In regards to the OVDT just released, this is probably the first of the divers Steinhart has released that I'm truly interested in. ETA GMT movements being as scarce as they are the decision to use the A10/24 makes perfect sense, however the price is starting to get a bit steep for something that is not particularly original. I will still probably buy this watch at some stage, however in my opinion if Steinhart wants to keep continue pushing their prices up like this then I think they need to start releasing more original concept watches instead of just adding slight variations to their go to standard of fleiger or Rolex Sub homage.


----------



## Tony A.H

JSal said:


> I understand if someone says it's too much for their budget. I get that. We all must live within our own means. But I scratch my head sometimes when I hear someone say a Steinhart watch is overpriced. That's just nonsense..


you got that right.
i'm also in the same boat. there's a whole bunch of Watches that i'd love to buy but the Money is Tight these days.

having said that. i shouldn't complain about a watch (especially when it's priced right) for being too expensive simply because of the lack of enough fund..


----------



## Vlance

mithrilG60 said:


> Wasn't implying he would, that was just a description of the specific Magrette watch I was referring too. That said, as others mentioned, the recent Miyota's a very good movements. Easily the equivalent of the ETA 2824-2 and far more reasonably priced than either the ETA or the Soprod equivalents.
> 
> In regards to the OVDT just released, this is probably the first of the divers Steinhart has released that I'm truly interested in. ETA GMT movements being as scarce as they are the decision to use the A10/24 makes perfect sense, however the price is starting to get a bit steep for something that is not particularly original. I will still probably buy this watch at some stage, however in my opinion if Steinhart wants to keep continue pushing their prices up like this then I think they need to start releasing more original concept watches instead of just adding slight variations to their go to standard of fleiger or Rolex Sub homage.


Well put


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> you got that right.
> i'm also in the same boat. there's a whole bunch of Watches that i'd love to buy but the Money is Tight these days.
> 
> having said that. I shouldn't complain about a watch (especially when it's priced right) for being too expensive simply because of the lack of enough fund..


You hit the nail on the head brother.


----------



## JSal

mithrilG60 said:


> Wasn't implying he would, that was just a description of the specific Magrette watch I was referring too. That said, as others mentioned, the recent Miyota's a very good movements. Easily the equivalent of the ETA 2824-2 and far more reasonably priced than either the ETA or the Soprod equivalents.


No worries. Just a misunderstanding of your view on my part.



mithrilG60 said:


> W
> In regards to the OVDT just released, this is probably the first of the divers Steinhart has released that I'm truly interested in. ETA GMT movements being as scarce as they are the decision to use the A10/24 makes perfect sense, however the price is starting to get a bit steep for something that is not particularly original. I will still probably buy this watch at some stage, however in my opinion if Steinhart wants to keep continue pushing their prices up like this then I think they need to start releasing more original concept watches instead of just adding slight variations to their go to standard of fleiger or Rolex Sub homage.


Steinhart does have original designs and has done a great job making homage watches too.

As a matter of fact the new Dual Time is not even an accurate homage. It takes a lot of color cues of the original Pan Am GMT Master. But the watch case bezel, dial, and crown are based on another Rolex.

It is based on the ‎Rolex 203 Submariner with Explorer 3,6,9 dial [Reference 6538] .








And the original was .a GMT Master [Reference 1675].


----------



## ZIPPER79

JSal,

I wish I could say....."I know I am new here but I am a mature 53 year old man ".....I'm 73 and still looking to be a grownup...LOL
I saw the new dual time watch in a bulletin this AM.....very nice


----------



## MrDagon007

Tony A.H said:


> which reminds me of LACO.. lots of their Watches have Miyota in them.
> (personally, i have no problem with Japanese movement or Watches.. i in fact love Seiko. their high end pieces are even better than some Swiss Watches.). but i shame for a Big German Company with Rich history in Watch making doesn't produce their own inhouse or at least uses Swiss Calibers.
> 
> on a side note.
> i don't understand why some complain about the high cost on this watch ??!!!. it's like asking for Champagne for a Price of a Beer. or a Porterhouse Steak for the price of a Burger.!!!:roll:
> where can you find an offering like this Watch for less Money ?. come on. how about being realistic and grateful !?.


Well, another poster mentioned the DA36. Indeed. Not gmt but awesome every other way. I have the 373 and I find it totally superior to my Steinharts, even while having a normal ETA inside. There is very strong competition at the higher price level while Steinhart is very strong positioned below say $600.

Coming back briefly to japanese movements. I just came back from a brief holiday in Japan, and found that in a popular discount store, with tax return and the low yen I could get a spring drive grand seiko for approx $2500, with international guarantee... Highly tempting. I was seriously considering leaving Thor and just buying the Grand Seiko, that how awesome it is.


----------



## J.C

JSal said:


> As a matter of fact the new Dual Time is not even an accurate homage. It takes a lot of color cues of the original Pan Am GMT Master. But the watch case bezel, dial, and crown are based on another Rolex.
> 
> It is based on the ‎Rolex 203 Submariner with Explorer 3,6,9 dial [Reference 6538] .
> 
> And the original was .a GMT Master [Reference 1675].


...is the OVDT not based on this Rolex GMT-Master 6542 - 'Albino Pan Am' (c. 1958) 








ie, without crown guards...and looks like has the red/black coloured dates


----------



## Travelller

JSal said:


> ...As a matter of fact the new Dual Time is not even an accurate homage. It takes a lot of color cues of the original Pan Am GMT Master. But the watch case bezel, dial, and crown are based on another Rolex. It is based on the ‎Rolex 203 Submariner with Explorer 3,6,9 dial [Reference 6538]. And the original was .a GMT Master [Reference 1675].


That's a very "interesting" way of saying Steinhart took their O1V and replaced the dial/bezel-insert (and Mvmt)... and tossed in a third hand ;-)


----------



## Franksie

Travelller said:


> That's a very "interesting" way of saying Steinhart took their O1V and replaced the dial/bezel-insert (and Mvmt)... and tossed in a third hand ;-)


so they reused the case and hands and thats about it?


----------



## mithrilG60

JSal said:


> Steinhart does have original designs and has done a great job making homage watches too.


Agreed, however their homages far out number their originals and I still feel that if they're going to continue taking their prices more upmarket they will have to also up their game from primarily well executed homages to well executed originals.



JSal said:


> As a matter of fact the new Dual Time is not even an accurate homage. It takes a lot of color cues of the original Pan Am GMT Master. But the watch case bezel, dial, and crown are based on another Rolex.


I disagree with you here:

















The differences with domed crystal and bezel colouring are enough to qualify it as an homage instead of a "copy", but they aren't enough to make the new Dualtime anything more than very direct homage if the original Rolex PanAM GMT. No one is going to look at the Dualtime and think it's a Rolex 203.


----------



## Watchfreek

JSal said:


> A great value indeed my friend. Why so few see this I don't know. Doesn't anyone look at high end watches and see that they would pay sometimes 3 times the price for a comparable spec'd watch? I understand if someone says it's too much for their budget. I get that. We all must live within our own means. But I scratch my head sometimes when I hear someone say a Steinhart watch is overpriced. That's just nonsense.


Very well put John. However value judgement is very personal. Maybe opinions would differ if Gunter had added the word "Premium" at the end of the name of this one. For instance, the price disparity between the regular Nav B HW and its Premium version is even more difficult to justify imo but few would complain that the Premium is over-priced. Everyone has different opinions and expectations, and are of course entitled to them.

Imo Steinhart is already very sympathetic, if not generous to their customers. I was afraid, and then finally pleasantly surprised when the brand increased prices across these board by so little in response to the hike in the chf. I'm sure they could've easily jacked up prices a lot more but didn't. As Tony has mentioned, the recent hike in the chf, increases in the price of materials and movements, as well as dumping in a top grade movement all adds up and would more than justify the price difference.

When someone phrased it as a "Price increase", it is clear that they failed to realise that it is not an apple for apple comparison. However, it would be unfair to say that they are ignorant because i believe there are those amongst us who only value the appearance and functionality of a watch and would therefore neglect the actual cost of producing the watch (hence also the never ending accusations that Rolexes are overpriced, particularly in the context of the Oceans).

Anyway let the sales be the judge (and proof) and see how quickly the first batch of 180 units sell out.... .


----------



## JSal

J.C said:


> ...is the OVDT not based on this Rolex GMT-Master 6542 - 'Albino Pan Am' (c. 1958)
> 
> View attachment 4195906
> 
> ie, without crown guards...and looks like has the red/black coloured dates


I'm no Rolex expert by any stretch of the imagination. I know very little in fact. But I have always wanted the Pan Am homage that was created by Maurice of Aramar for the Dutch forum and built by Steinhart. So I have done a little reading (again, what I know can fit in a thimble) and from what I've learned there are very few of these watches. The traditional black dialed version were given to the pilots. And the white dials to the executives as legend states. This is a highly desired rarity and is quite often faked. I'm not sure where you got the picture you used of the version without the crown guards but any documented originals I have seen in pictures have all had them. I'm not saying one without crown guards never existed, as again, I'm no expert by any means. 
The picture and info I used was from a book called "100 Superlative Rolex Watches" written by John Goldberger who is touted as an expert in the field.

All in all, I love the new Steinhart Dual-Time and the way it was done. I believe I may have to bite the bullet and get this one even if funds are not flowing right now.

















Edit: I was just googling for some pics of the Pan Am and now I'm seeing many without the crown guards. 
So who the heck knows what's right. 
Thinking about this I'm sure Gunter knows his stuff and accurately represented a version of the Pan Am as I'm thinking there may have been more than one version. The one I posted was from 1960 and yours was from 1958. Interesting stuff indeed. The more I research, the more confused I get.


----------



## JSal

Here are some pics of the Original Steinhart Pan Am Homage done with Aramar for the Dutch Forum...


----------



## IPA

the dual time has got to be the prettiest thing I have seen in a long time


----------



## Ticonderoga

rymnd said:


> Also love the red tint on the crown and lack of crown guards. The case shape looks thinner but otherwise appears similar to the regular GMT in terms of profile.


Gives it a very different look than the standard GMT; I'm just wondering, how strong is that crown going to be without getting knocked off?


----------



## mithrilG60

Ticonderoga said:


> Gives it a very different look than the standard GMT; I'm just wondering, how strong is that crown going to be without getting knocked off?


Given that most of Steinhart's watches don't have crown guards and you rarely (if ever?) hear of a crown being knocked off I don't think you really have to be too concerned about that particular issue.


----------



## JSal

mithrilG60 said:


> Given that most of Steinhart's watches don't have crown guards and you rarely (if ever?) hear of a crown being knocked off I don't think you really have to be too concerned about that particular issue.


+1


----------



## Farlius

mithrilG60 said:


> Agreed, however their homages far out number their originals and I still feel that if they're going to continue taking their prices more upmarket they will have to also up their game from primarily well executed homages to well executed originals.
> 
> I disagree with you here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The differences with domed crystal and bezel colouring are enough to qualify it as an homage instead of a "copy", but they aren't enough to make the new Dualtime anything more than very direct homage if the original Rolex PanAM GMT. No one is going to look at the Dualtime and think it's a Rolex 203.


Gunther must have a formula for re-engineering Rolex designs into his own. I finally thought the dual time was a combo of older watch designs but thats so close to the PanAm GMT, another 'homage'.

I love that Steinhart make quality pieces at great prices but the homage factor is off the charts. They could do so so well with more original designs.

Oh well, I don't make watches, I just buy'em, .

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## synaptyx

That the Steiny homages sell through regularly and there are more than a few awaiting stock and pre-orders, is testament to their popularity and continued appeal. I love a good homage and Steinhart are producing some of the best value pieces in that arena.


----------



## alexcswong

I feel overall this watch design is nicely executed & attentions pays to details. Just one minor 'flaw' (to my personal taste), the crown seems protrude too much & not 'blend in' to the case. I just wonder, can't they make it sit nearer to the body. I am no expert here, just express my thought. Anyone, pls correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## twintop

I have the O1V and have to say the crown sits closer to the watch, maybe it looks like it protrudes to much because the crown is unscrewed in some pics.
There is a tiny gap of about 0,5mm between crown and bezel when wearing the watch.


----------



## alexcswong

twintop said:


> I have the O1V and have to say the crown sits closer to the watch, maybe it looks like it protrudes to much because the crown is unscrewed in some pics.
> There is a tiny gap of about 0,5mm between crown and bezel when wearing the watch.


 Yes, originally I thought it was unscrew when took pictures... but when see more photos from different angles, its seems it originally protrude more (seems even more than O1V)


----------



## alexcswong

Oh... its good idea .....previously to name this model as "Premium" version... Now, the name has been changed. good one! (its more appropriate to address the difference from normal GMT line up) Quoted from latest webpage: " *STEINHART Ocean One Vintage Dual Time , PREMIUM ..* a compact wristwatch featuring a second time zone (dual time) and a date complication, which displays the even days in red colour and the odd days in black. The first thing that catches the eye is the extraordinary dial, whose multiple facets are nearly impossible to capture in a photo. ..................


----------



## seconds

Watchfreek said:


> Very well put John. However value judgement is very personal. Maybe opinions would differ if Gunter had added the word "Premium" at the end of the name of this one. For instance, the price disparity between the regular Nav B HW and its Premium version is even more difficult to justify imo but few would complain that the Premium is over-priced. Everyone has different opinions and expectations, and are of course entitled to them.
> 
> Imo Steinhart is already very sympathetic, if not generous to their customers. I was afraid, and then finally pleasantly surprised when the brand increased prices across these board by so little in response to the hike in the chf. I'm sure they could've easily jacked up prices a lot more but didn't. As Tony has mentioned, the recent hike in the chf, increases in the price of materials and movements, as well as dumping in a top grade movement all adds up and would more than justify the price difference.
> 
> When someone phrased it as a "Price increase", it is clear that they failed to realise that it is not an apple for apple comparison. However, it would be unfair to say that they are ignorant because i believe there are those amongst us who only value the appearance and functionality of a watch and would therefore neglect the actual cost of producing the watch (hence also the never ending accusations that Rolexes are overpriced, particularly in the context of the Oceans).
> 
> Anyway let the sales be the judge (and proof) and see how quickly the first batch of 180 units sell out.... .


I agree totally with everything you say on Steinhart. They still easily remain an exceptional watch for the money, even after import and taxes. I'm in the UK and ordered one of these as soon as I got the email from Steinhart. With the weaker than normal Euro it came to £604 including delivery. So, from my point of view it's a great buy for the movement upgrade etc. I get so frustrated hearing about overpriced brands when in reality the likes of Omega Seamaster have increased by over £900 in the last ten years here in the UK and it's not on their quality upgrades, but purely branding! BREITLING are another example with the majority of their pieces running on the ETA 2892-2, it's just scandalous that etail prices keep rising year on year. Anyway, I'm personally very happy with Steinhart and their quality. I tear watches down to repair and service and sometimes laugh out loud at the quality I find inside. I will post some pics of my Steinhart when it arrives. I've ordered it on the vintage leather band, looks much in keeping with the dial IMO.


----------



## Watchfreek

alexcswong said:


> Oh... its good idea .....previously to name this model as "Premium" version... Now, the name has been changed. good one! (its more appropriate to address the difference from normal GMT line up) Quoted from latest webpage: " *STEINHART Ocean One Vintage Dual Time , PREMIUM ..* a compact wristwatch featuring a second time zone (dual time) and a date complication, which displays the even days in red colour and the odd days in black. The first thing that catches the eye is the extraordinary dial, whose multiple facets are nearly impossible to capture in a photo. ..................


Maybe they saw my earlier post here......


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

seconds said:


> I agree totally with everything you say on Steinhart. They still easily remain an exceptional watch for the money, even after import and taxes. I'm in the UK and ordered one of these as soon as I got the email from Steinhart. With the weaker than normal Euro it came to £604 including delivery. So, from my point of view it's a great buy for the movement upgrade etc. I get so frustrated hearing about overpriced brands when in reality the likes of Omega Seamaster have increased by over £900 in the last ten years here in the UK and it's not on their quality upgrades, but purely branding! BREITLING are another example with the majority of their pieces running on the ETA 2892-2, it's just scandalous that etail prices keep rising year on year. Anyway, I'm personally very happy with Steinhart and their quality. I tear watches down to repair and service and sometimes laugh out loud at the quality I find inside. I will post some pics of my Steinhart when it arrives. I've ordered it on the vintage leather band, looks much in keeping with the dial IMO.


bank transfer cost me £640 (HSBC) with delivery, how did you get such a good rate?


----------



## JSal

Captain Scrumpy said:


> bank transfer cost me £640 (HSBC) with delivery, how did you get such a good rate?


He probably used a funding source that did not charge him an monitary exchange rate fee.

My Chase/Visa/United Airlines Explorer card waives the fee on all my international transactions. So I always use it when purchasing a watch from overseas.


----------



## Ticonderoga

At first thought, "Oh, pretty watch." But can't get it out of my head now; it grows on you. Probably the same reason the Rolex was so loved and is still so timeless. Now I want one!


----------



## JSal

Ticonderoga said:


> At first thought, "Oh, pretty watch." But can't get it out of my head now; it grows on you. Probably the same reason the Rolex was so loved and is still so timeless. Now I want one!


So go for it Bro, you deserve it.

As long as the budget allows that is... I don't want to aide and abet a fellow watch buddy and member if he is trying to show some restraint. Lord knows I had a very difficult time myself. Took me approximately 12 hours from the time I got the Seinhart email, before I stared at the PC screen and hovered with my finger over the mouse button before finally succumbing to the illness (Stein-itis, and/ watch fever) we are all too familiar with the illness.


----------



## MrDagon007

Interestingly, Squale has just launched a very similar Atmos 30 Panam model. $695 at Gnomon. Eta inside.










While I prefer the wrist feel of the Atmos 20 over the Ocean 1, I must say that I prefer the creame colour of the dial in the new Steinhart over this one.


----------



## synaptyx

MrDagon007 said:


> Interestingly, Squale has just launched a very similar Atmos 30 Panam model. $695 at Gnomon. Eta inside.


It's also scaled up to 42mm.


> While I prefer the wrist feel of the Atmos 20 over the Ocean 1, I must say that I prefer the creame colour of the dial in the new Steinhart over this one.


And the big crown and the crystal and the bezel, etc.


----------



## noregrets

MrDagon007 said:


> Interestingly, Squale has just launched a very similar Atmos 30 Panam model. $695 at Gnomon.


It seems strange to me, to say the least, that the two companies would release such similar watches, only ~ three days apart from one another. Perhaps others can add some color on this?


----------



## JSal

noregrets said:


> It seems strange to me, to say the least, that the two companies would release such similar watches, only ~ three days apart from one another. Perhaps others can add some color on this?


I'm just speculating here, but just like with all competing companies in the same industry, word gets out about a particular product and it's off to races to see who can be the first.

In my opinion Steinhart won in two ways...

First to be released to the public, and their more elegant well thought out styling and design. 
It certainly grew on me fast.

I do also like the Squale as it reminds me of the original Steinhart/Aramar Dutch Forum project watch, and I've always wanted one of those.

But the new Steinhart Dual-Time has won me over to a greater extent.

I count the days till it arrives.


----------



## yankeexpress

Like the domed crystal with NO cyclops better than the Squale, plus the Steinhart has a nicer dial IMO and the better Soprod movement. It is taking a ton of willpower not to order the DualTime.

And Squale has the bezel colors upside down!


----------



## synaptyx

JSal said:


> ...But the new Steinhart Dual-Time has won me over to a greater extent.
> I count the days till it arrives.


IMO, as I've said elsewhere, Steinhart nailed it and Squale phoned it in. 
I expect a ton of pics when it arrives JSal.


----------



## Ticonderoga

JSal said:


> I'm just speculating here, but just like with all competing companies in the same industry, word gets out about a particular product and it's off to races to see who can be the first.
> 
> In my opinion Steinhart won in two ways...
> 
> First to be released to the public, and their more elegant well thought out styling and design.
> It certainly grew on me fast.
> 
> I do also like the Squale as it reminds me of the original Steinhart/Aramar Dutch Forum project watch, and I've always wanted one of those.
> 
> But the new Steinhart Dual-Time has won me over to a greater extent.
> 
> I count the days till it arrives.


+1

One studio hears another is making a certain theme movie, they scramble for a similar script and push out a similar movie. Case in point: Deep Impact and Armageddon - both came out in relatively short time. I suppose that one movie creates some "hype" about asteroids destroying the earth, and since everyone is talking about movie A, movie B gets a free publicity ride.

Sure enough, we're talking about the Stein and now there is also interest in the Squale.


----------



## noregrets

That makes sense, hence the motivation for companies to exercise fairly extreme measures to maintain secrecy ahead of a new product launch. I would expect that to hold true in the watch industry also, but I suppose there is only so much you can do and it is a small community.

The Steini, as others have noted, seems much better thought-out and a superior product in many ways to the Squale, which might make one suspect that Steinhart was the originator of the idea in this case.


----------



## MrDagon007

Dudes, I think that it is a coincidence. When 2 companies have a good part if their business doing rolex homages, then it is well possible that both stumble upon the same classic model to re-imagine next. 
But I do agree that the Steinhart looks best. It looks more special and The movement should be higher end but not sure if you notice that in practice.
I stand by my opinion that the 40mm Atmos 20 is nicer than the Ocean 1 (having compared them side by side at Gnomon when I lived in SG), but here Steinhart jumps ahead. Still for those who prefer to save approx $100 the Squale should be a nice product as well.


----------



## Riker

Steinhart have had the O1V Dual Time in the works from initial design plan to development & prototype for a couple of years. When or how long Squale have had theirs in development I couldn't say.



noregrets said:


> It seems strange to me, to say the least, that the two companies would release such similar watches, only ~ three days apart from one another. Perhaps others can add some color on this?


----------



## Ticonderoga

MrDagon007 said:


> Interestingly, Squale has just launched a very similar Atmos 30 Panam model. $695 at Gnomon. Eta inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I prefer the wrist feel of the Atmos 20 over the Ocean 1, I must say that I prefer the creame colour of the dial in the new Steinhart over this one.


I received an email from Gnomon as I'm on their mailing list. I was looking at their sales info:

_The GMT function is the perfect travel companion for frequent travelers using it to keep track of their home time. Coupled with the 120 clicks bezel, the 30 ATMOS has the added function of keeping track of another timezone for a total of 3 timezones._

That's not right: minute and hour hand tell 1st time zone, GMT hand (in reference to the bezel) tells the second time zone. For a 3rd time zone you need a second set of 24 hour numbers on the dial or a sub-bezel.

I went to Squale's website - what a mess. No readily visible search bar, loud obnoxious music at start, fine grey print that is difficult to read. I'm surprised they can sell any watches without the help of retailers LOL.

Anyhows, this is just a 2 time zone GMT, yes?


----------



## Malice 146

Ticonderoga said:


> I received an email from Gnomon as I'm on their mailing list. I was looking at their sales info:
> 
> _The GMT function is the perfect travel companion for frequent travelers using it to keep track of their home time. Coupled with the 120 clicks bezel, the 30 ATMOS has the added function of keeping track of another timezone for a total of 3 timezones._
> 
> That's not right: minute and hour hand tell 1st time zone, GMT hand (in reference to the bezel) tells the second time zone. For a 3rd time zone you need a second set of 24 hour numbers on the dial or a sub-bezel.
> 
> I went to Squale's website - what a mess. No readily visible search bar, loud obnoxious music at start, fine grey print that is difficult to read. I'm surprised they can sell any watches without the help of retailers LOL.
> 
> Anyhows, this is just a 2 time zone GMT, yes?


No there is 3. The hour hand is one, the GMT another. If you turn the bezel to the hour of the third time zone to the GMT hand that's your third time zone. As the GMT hand moves in one hour increment around the dial, for a total of 24 just as the bezel. There are hours on the inner dial, they are just not marked with numbers. 
Like this. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oversleep

Malice 146 said:


> No there is 3. The hour hand is one, the GMT another. If you turn the bezel to the hour of the third time zone to the GMT hand that's your third time zone. As the GMT hand moves in one hour increment around the dial, for a total of 24 just as the bezel. There are hours on the inner dial, they are just not marked with numbers.
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So steinhart has similar gmt function and bezel. Is this mean the steinhart is not really duel time? more like 'TRIPLE'?


----------



## Malice 146

oversleep said:


> So steinhart has similar gmt function and bezel. Is this mean the steinhart is not really duel time? more like 'TRIPLE'?


Technically yes. The question: was it only 2 time zones? No it's three as I stated. Whether Steinhart is a triple is up to you to decide but I think you know my answer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

That's why I jokingly said earlier in the thread that it actually could have been called a "Tri-Time"


----------



## Ticonderoga

Malice 146 said:


> No there is 3. The hour hand is one, the GMT another. If you turn the bezel to the hour of the third time zone to the GMT hand that's your third time zone. As the GMT hand moves in one hour increment around the dial, for a total of 24 just as the bezel. There are hours on the inner dial, they are just not marked with numbers.
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think you've missed in your count. Looking at this watch we see that in the first time zone (hour and minute hand) the time is 10:08. The second time zone (GMT hand), the time is 08:08. Where is the third time zone?

The point off the GMT is to be able to look at your watch and to know the time zone in two places as quickly as you can read the time zone in one place. If you're counting on the GMT hand pointing to a cardinal position on the dial and then trying to do math in your head, that's not really a 3rd time zone, that's just you doing math in your head. I can always know that my Wife's parents are 3 hours ahead of me. But looking at a regular watch and subtracting 3 hours doesn't make it a GMT.

From the Rolex forums:

_*You cannot read 3 time-zones simultaneously, but the Bezel rotation does make it very quick to flip to a 3rd time-zone.*_

This is what a three zone GMT looks like:









With this watch, you can see that the first time zone is 10:08, the second time zone is 07:08 and the third time zone is 07:08. Now, if the bezel was turned two hours, it would read 10:08, 07:08 and 09:08. To be a 3 zone GMT, you need two sets of numbers, either *two* bezels (both with 24 hours), or a *second set* of numbers on the dial. Otherwise, you're just doing math and if you're this fast, why have a GMT at all? just +/- the hours from your time zone to the 2nd in your head(or 3rd, 4th, or 5th if you're that good).

If the above Omega had a 24 hour bezel, it would be a triple time. But for now, with the 60 second bezel, it is a regular 2 zone GMT.


----------



## blowfish89

Ticonderoga said:


> Otherwise, you're just doing math and if you're this fast, why have a GMT at all, just +/- the hours from your time zone to the 2nd in your head(or 3rd, 4th, or 5th if your that good).
> 
> If the above Omega had a 24 hour bezel, it would be a triple time. But for now, with the 60 second bezel, it is a regular 2 zone GMT.


I agree with you, and this is why I sold my GMT watch, it was pointless for my purpose.


----------



## Malice 146

Ticonderoga said:


> I think you've missed in your count. Looking at this watch we see that in the first time zone (hour and minute hand) the time is 10:08. The second time zone (GMT hand), the time is 08:08. Where is the third time zone?
> 
> The point off the GMT is to be able to look at your watch and to know the time zone in two places as quickly as you can read the time zone in one place. If you're counting on the GMT hand pointing to a cardinal position on the dial and then trying to do math in your head, that's not really a 3rd time zone, that's just you doing math in your head. I can always know that my Wife's parents are 3 hours ahead of me. But looking at a regular watch and subtracting 3 hours doesn't make it a GMT.
> 
> From the Rolex forums:
> 
> _*You cannot read 3 time-zones simultaneously, but the Bezel rotation does make it very quick to flip to a 3rd time-zone.*_
> 
> This is what a three zone GMT looks like:
> 
> View attachment 4244746
> 
> 
> With this watch, you can see that the first time zone is 10:08, the second time zone is 07:08 and the third time zone is 07:08. Now, if the bezel was turned two hours, it would read 10:08, 07:08 and 09:08. To be a 3 zone GMT, you need two sets of numbers, either *two* bezels (both with 24 hours), or a *second set* of numbers on the dial. Otherwise, you're just doing math and if you're this fast, why have a GMT at all? just +/- the hours from your time zone to the 2nd in your head(or 3rd, 4th, or 5th if you're that good).
> 
> If the above Omega had a 24 hour bezel, it would be a triple time. But for now, with the 60 second bezel, it is a regular 2 zone GMT.


If you read my post the Omega was used to illustrate how the hour markers are marked with the 24 hour numbers not that the Omega was a 3 time zone GMT. 
The hours for the GMT hand are set regardless if they are marked on the dial with numbers or not there is no math involved. 1 o'clock marker is 2, 2 o'clock marker is 4 between the 2 and 3 hour marker is 5 etc. there is no math involved. Just because the dial hour markers aren't marked with numbers doesn't mean it's not a 3 time zone GMT.
As long as you have 3 positions you have three time zones. The hour hand rotating around the dial. The GMT hand rotating around the dial and the GMT hand rotating around the bezel. 3 time zones with NO math involved.

It's just like looking at a watch with just hour markers and no numbers. You can look at a watch and know it's 10 o'clock without the number right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Fact is this kind of watch, like the Rolex GMT Master Ii cannot display three time zones SIMULTANEOUSLY. No one is saying that it does. Rolex has been promoting for years, and people have accepted that this is how the third time zone works. So it is not a Squale nor Steinhart issue if anyone has a problem with that...therefore a moot point really.


----------



## Malice 146

I can read three time zones as I explained. But if I add the 24 hour numbers to the dial it makes it a three time zone GMT? The Rolex Explorer can only show 2 time zones due to the non rotating bezel. The Rolex GMT Master II can show three time zones SIMULTANEOUSLY due to the rotating bezel. The original question was if the Squale can show three time zones or just two. I explained how it was possible to read three time zones. A moot point indeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldrick

Don't know about this watch but my Ocean GMT hand moves in half hour increments (by reference to the dial), not full hours, so you cannot use the bezel to set a third time zone (well, you could, but then you're back to doing the maths in your head).


----------



## Watchfreek

Malice 146 said:


> I can read three time zones as I explained. But if I add the 24 hour numbers to the dial it makes it a three time zone GMT? The Rolex Explorer can only show 2 time zones due to the non rotating bezel. The Rolex GMT Master II can show three time zones SIMULTANEOUSLY due to the rotating bezel. The original question was if the Squale can show three time zones or just two. I explained how it was possible to read three time zones. A moot point indeed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Having to turn the bezel to read the third time zone is not, displaying another time simultaneously. On this basis, arguably, this method means there's a limitless number of time zones available (limited only by the owner's knoweldge of time differences between countries)......but no, we should go there and just accept that there are a minimum of two different time zones one can read off these watches without touching the bezel (and three if you care to memorize which hour every 2.5 minutes on the regular dial represents on the 24 hour scale).


----------



## Baldrick

Slightly OT, but is there a name for a three/triple time zone watch? I.e. it has the usual hour and minute hand, a trailing "GMT" hand that moves in hour increments at the same rate as the main hour hand and a 12 hour bezel? So you set the hours and minutes hand to time zone 1, the trialing "GMT" hand to time zone 2, and then turn the bezel to time zone 3.


----------



## Malice 146

Watchfreek said:


> Having to turn the bezel to read the third time zone is not, displaying another time simultaneously. On this basis, arguably, this method means there's a limitless number of time zones available (limited only by the owner's knoweldge of time differences between countries)......but no, we should go there and just accept that there are a minimum of two different time zones one can read off these watches without touching the bezel (and three if you care to memorize which hour every 2.5 minutes on the regular dial represents on the 24 hour scale).


So why have a rotating bezel? You can't use it to count the minutes as its a 24 HOUR bezel. Just because there isn't 24 hour numbers on the dial doesn't mean you can't read another time zone without using math. If that was the case this would be a watch 








Because it has numbers
And this would not be 








Because it doesn't have numbers so you have to do "math". You memorized the hours on the dial, how hard is it to memorize what every 2.5 mins on dial represent on the 24 hour scale? You can look at this watch and tell time, no? Then what's the difference if the dial isn't marked with the 24 hour numbers like the bezel is? 
In essence you are saying if you remove the 24 hour numbers from the dial on this watch it's only possible to read two time zones? 








The ONLY difference being that the 24 hour numbers are no longer visible on the DIAL, so now this watch is only a 2 time zone watch? And on this watch (Timex) you would have to ROTATE the bezel to set the third time zone. So with your logic since you would have to "turn the bezel", then it does not display another time zone simultaneously.

Remember the original question is can you read 2 or 3 time zones on the Squale. Since the Squale has a ETA 2893-2 movement where you are able to set the GMT hand independently and turn the bezel, you can read 3 times zones simultaneously.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Malice 146, in case you have not figured it out, I have not been disputing what you said. I have already said there is a third time zone (or in fact endless time zones) with a rotating bezel - I was just summarizing in my last post the situation where you don't or can't rotate the bezel. Why get your knickers in a knot, beating the dead horse, continuously explaining that you can imagine or memorize the 24 hour scale, as I have also mentioned already? In fact, it does not take a lot of intelligence to understand what you have said. 

What you are arguing about however, does require one to remember what every 2.5 minutes on the normal dial represent on the 24 hour scale (for a regular GMT hand), no? A lot of people may find that troublesome, especially if they had paid a handsome sum for a 3-timezone watch that is supposed to give them the three times at a glance without the need to calculate or imagine the scale. Yes there are watches with no scales, but they serve a totally different function. With multi-timezone watches, one would expect (and sometimes it is needed) that the (whatever) number of time zones available need to be read at an instant. Why do you think the B-dial Nav B-Uhr fleigers emphasized the minute markers by making them bigger and the hour markers less prominent by placing them further inside the dial? In my view, and it is my view only, if any element of guessing, thinking, calculating or in the case of these GMT watches, needing to rotate the bezel is required to tell any one of time zones on a GMT watch, then this extra time zone is just an auxiliary/secondary function that is "nice to have".


You have completely missed my original point, so let me try to explain it to you one more time. That is, it is not Squale, nor Steinhart or even Rolex's fault that some people disagree with the third time zone function on these watches. And probably more importantly, why waste time arguing about whether watch companies should promote that there is a third, fourth, fifth....etc time zone with this type of movement/watch? Truth is, if I wanted to know the time in another country, I could just pull out my phone!


----------



## Malice 146

Watchfreek, if I misunderstood your post I apologize. But I believe you misunderstood my original post. Which was an answer to Ticonderogas belief that Squale was wrong in claiming their version of the Pan Am it is possible read three time zones. It is possible to read three time zones as I've already explained so tediously. As to how Rolex markets the Master II and what people think a three time zone watch should appear to be or the ability to memorize the 24 hour markers on the dial was NEVER what I was debating. But I've enjoyed our little debate and who knew watches could elicit such an interesting conversation, to me anyways. Enjoy the rest of your weekend.



Ticonderoga said:


> I received an email from Gnomon as I'm on their mailing list. I was looking at their sales info:
> 
> _The GMT function is the perfect travel companion for frequent travelers using it to keep track of their home time. Coupled with the 120 clicks bezel, the 30 ATMOS has the added function of keeping track of another timezone for a total of 3 timezones._
> 
> That's not right: minute and hour hand tell 1st time zone, GMT hand (in reference to the bezel) tells the second time zone. For a 3rd time zone you need a second set of 24 hour numbers on the dial or a sub-bezel.
> 
> I went to Squale's website - what a mess. No readily visible search bar, loud obnoxious music at start, fine grey print that is difficult to read. I'm surprised they can sell any watches without the help of retailers LOL.
> 
> Anyhows, this is just a 2 time zone GMT, yes?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

No worries, its all good. Truth was i was originally just trying to end the debate about the existence of the third time zone as raised by Ticonderoga and any ill feelings he has about Squale's marketing literature...which was just replicating what someone else has said years before  

Your point about using the original dial for the gmt hand is very valid and works but would definitely work a lot more effectively if there was a 24hr scale on the dial (or even a movable inner bezel). I think we are in agreement on that.

I actually believe the method proposed by Squale and what most people understood this third time zone to be (from internet discussions that i have read) was to turn the bezel so that the gmt hand points to a third time zone, which is a bit counterintuitive to say the least - where the maths comes in. You have in fact suggested to set the gmt hand for one of the time zones off the original dial, T2, then position the bezel to T3, so that as long as the bezel is not moved, there are three time zones displayed - very logical and creative but i honestly do not believe that that was the intention, otherwise fixed 24hr markers would have been printed on the dial already.

Cheers!


----------



## Malice 146

Well I'm not sure about other companies but I believe, and it's only my belief, that it was Squales intention for their watch to be used this way. Why else would they claim it to be a 3 time zone GMT? Just saying. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Not trying to prolong the debate or say you are wrong but just sharing one of the views that seems to be common amongst the Rolex crowd. I also thought this was the intended method (although i do not believe it works too effectively), when i bought my first GMT watch (which happened to be the GMT Master II). I like your method a little better.

http://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=153295

Before smart phones came along, my Franck Muller Master Banker was actually more effective in telling the time in three time zones, with its three independent dials


----------



## Malice 146

Interesting take on the GMT debate. Well in all reality, if we wanted it to be easy, and to be less less expensive, we could just use our phones to tell the different time zones. Lol. But that would take away from the fun of this hobby which has drained so much of my time and disposable income. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga

Malice 146 said:


> Well I'm not sure about other companies but I believe, and it's only my belief, that it was Squales intention for their watch to be used this way. Why else would they claim it to be a 3 time zone GMT? Just saying.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I never said Squale claimed 3 GMT; as far as I've never read, they haven't said anything to the subject. I was speaking to Gnomon's ad.

Gnomon says this because (in my opinion) they are honestly ignorant about how a GMT watch works. I emailed them and said that suggesting that their watch tracks three time zones is not accurate. The reply(ies) I received from them seem confused and I don't think that they really understand how a GMT watch works.

Specifically, that with a 3 GMT watch, you can *SIMULTANEOUSLY* read 3 time zones. By turning the bezel to the 3rd time zone (*and leaving it there and not moving it again*), you can see 3 time zones. With this squale, once you've turned the bezel, and then you don't touch it again, it is a 2 time zone watch. Claiming it is a 3 time zone watch - well, lets just call it a 24 time zone watch because you can endlessly turn the dial. The Timex 3 GMT has double numbers so that once the bezel is set, you can read 3 time zones, at once, without further modification to the bezel.

So far as this watch (Squale) or the Steinhart, they are both 2 zone GMT watches and I think that it is germane to the discussion as some folks may read this string may buy the watch thinking it tracks three time zones when in fact it only tracks two.

Back to the discussion of the watches; I like the look of both but the Squale looks very generic in that this style has been copied endlessly (read: Alpha and others). The Steinhart, with its off white dial and bold crown, really add a timeless and classic look. Choosing between the two (so far as looks go), I prefer the Steinhart.


----------



## Malice 146

Ticonderoga said:


> I never said Squale claimed 3 GMT; as far as I've never read, they haven't said anything to the subject. I was speaking to Gnomon's ad.
> 
> Gnomon says this because (in my opinion) they are honestly ignorant about how a GMT watch works. I emailed them and said that suggesting that their watch tracks three time zones is not accurate. The reply(ies) I received from them seem confused and I don't think that they really understand how a GMT watch works.
> 
> Specifically, that with a 3 GMT watch, you can *SIMULTANEOUSLY* read 3 time zones. By turning the bezel to the 3rd time zone (*and leaving it there and not moving it again*), you can see 3 time zones. With this squale, once you've turned the bezel, and then you don't touch it again, it is a 2 time zone watch. Claiming it is a 3 time zone watch - well, lets just call it a 24 time zone watch because you can endlessly turn the dial. The Timex 3 GMT has double numbers so that once the bezel is set, you can read 3 time zones, at once, without further modification to the bezel.
> 
> So far as this watch (Squale) or the Steinhart, they are both 2 zone GMT watches and I think that it is germane to the discussion as some folks may read this string may buy the watch thinking it tracks three time zones when in fact it only tracks two.
> 
> Back to the discussion of the watches; I like the look of both but the Squale looks very generic in that this style has been copied endlessly (read: Alpha and others). The Steinhart, with its off white dial and bold crown, really add a timeless and classic look. Choosing between the two (so far as looks go), I prefer the Steinhart.


Whether it was Gnomon or Squale claiming it's a 3 time zone GMT, they are correct in their claim. And since we're splitting hairs, Gnomon says you can track three different time zones due to the rotating bezel, which is a true statement. Ugh!!! I'm so done explaining myself!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

I think we may need to take part of this thread and make a spin-off for the GMT discussion. 

It's a wonderful debate and discussion but way off topic.


----------



## Uwe W.

Malice 146 said:


> Whether it was Gnomon or Squale claiming it's a 3 time zone GMT, they are correct in their claim. And since we're splitting hairs, Gnomon says you can track three different time zones due to the rotating bezel, which is a true statement.


Absolutely correct. Anyone who _understands _24-hour watches and is familiar with reading their dials would have no problem using the Squale to keep track of three different time zones - simultaneously.

Time zone 1 = 12-hour hand
Time zone 2 = 24-hour hand using dial indices (doubled)
Time zone 3 = 24-hour hand using bezel indices


----------



## wtma

JSal said:


> I think we may need to take part of this thread and make a spin-off for the GMT discussion.
> 
> It's a wonderful debate and discussion but way off topic.


Even better, topic on 24-hour watches. Who knows that we all will be that lucky to have Steinhart producing 24h watch


----------



## MrDagon007

wtma said:


> Even better, topic on 24-hour watches. Who knows that we all will be that lucky to have Steinhart producing 24h watch


I have a Raketa 24h watch for novelty. It is quite cool but also a pain to use if you switch watches often, you always have to briefly think and interprete. Of course as an only watch it is ok.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Uwe W. said:


> Absolutely correct. Anyone who _understands _24-hour watches and is familiar with reading their dials would have no problem using the Squale to keep track of three different time zones - simultaneously.
> 
> Time zone 1 = 12-hour hand
> Time zone 2 = 24-hour hand using dial indices (doubled)
> Time zone 3 = 24-hour hand using bezel indices


OK, given. You can track 3 time zones as long as you do a little math in your head.

The true beauty of a "true" GMT watch, one that has a GMT hand that can be set independently from the hour hand is that you can set the GMT hand to GMT time and as you change from time zone to time zone, you just spin the bezel to the desired time zone GMT offset and you know exactly what time any location is in the world.

By setting the GMT hand to a second time zone rather than GMT time, you lose the ability to quickly change your target time zone without having to do more math/offsets.

I've just read H.Solo's review of the new Stein and I was disappointed to read that the GMT hand is slaved to the hour hand. Switching from one time zone to the next will require more knowledge than just the target city's GMT offset, you also need to know the GMT offset of your first time zone. I suppose that if you are going to another part of the world for vacation you can whip out your iPhone and set both times accordingly. But with a true GMT, if you want to know the time in Sydney, Moscow or New York, you just spin the bezel to +/- their GMT offset.

Very pretty watch, but as I use my GMT daily, I'm a little bummed out to see this.


----------



## MrDagon007

While I obviously love mechanical watches in general and also GMT watches, I have to admit that on my trips I like to use my GShock GWA1000D, where you can easily switch to another timezone (except Newfoundland if I remember well) including those pesky 30minutes off locations around India. All the same still showing local time on a subdial. That and it has an alarm, a comfy bracelet, radio reception, and it looks much classier than most G Shocks.


----------



## sirlordcomic

Anyone get a ship notice from Steinhart on the Duo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

MrDagon007 said:


> I have a Raketa 24h watch for novelty. It is quite cool but also a pain to use if you switch watches often, you always have to briefly think and interprete. Of course as an only watch it is ok.


I have one of these so-called "Russian souvenir" Raketa's, don't really like it due to its thin hands. The relatively small dial makes it less readable furthermore.
I initially hoped that the Project Thor would come up with a pure 24h watch, something along the line of this Glycine.... but apparently not now, maybe one day Steinhart will be interested in making one... one day...


----------



## Uwe W.

wtma said:


> I initially hoped that the Project Thor would come up with a pure 24h watch, something along the line of this Glycine.... but apparently not now,


I pushed hard for it. And I tried hard on our previous project watch too. But the reality is that most watch buyers don't understand 24-hour watches and are very reluctant to try one (I could add more to that, but I'll be nice). That's one reason why relatively few of them are produced to begin with, and why I'd be very surprised if Steinhart ever produces one. Personally, I find 12-hour watches to be archaic; a day is divided into 24 hours, so doesn't it make more sense to have a watch that tracks the hours in a day on a 1:1 basis? It's a good thing then that manufacturers such as Glycine provide us with tantalizing 24-hour designs to choose from.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Uwe W. said:


> I pushed hard for it. And I tried hard on our previous project watch too. But the reality is that most watch buyers don't understand 24-hour watches and are very reluctant to try one (I could add more to that, but I'll be nice). That's one reason why relatively few of them are produced to begin with, and why I'd be very surprised if Steinhart ever produces one. Personally, I find 12-hour watches to be archaic; a day is divided into 24 hours, so doesn't it make more sense to have a watch that tracks the hours in a day on a 1:1 basis? It's a good thing then that manufacturers such as Glycine provide us with tantalizing 24-hour designs to choose from.


I'm in that boat: I can't stand a 24 hour dial. But I can understand that once you "get used to it," it is probably superior in many ways. Its getting over that hump of learning how to use it and I never have. Same way no one in America wants to use the metric system, because it is work to learn it and it is uncomfortable. But once you start to use metric, you can't stand the Imperial system. I suppose that if I was exposed to 24 hour dials and grew accustomed to them, the old 12 hour dial would feel obsolete. But for now, I wouldn't buy one just like so many Americans refused the metric system in the 70's & 80's.


----------



## JSal

Uwe W. said:


> I pushed hard for it. And I tried hard on our previous project watch too. But the reality is that most watch buyers don't understand 24-hour watches and are very reluctant to try one (I could add more to that, but I'll be nice). That's one reason why relatively few of them are produced to begin with, and why I'd be very surprised if Steinhart ever produces one. Personally, I find 12-hour watches to be archaic; a day is divided into 24 hours, so doesn't it make more sense to have a watch that tracks the hours in a day on a 1:1 basis? It's a good thing then that manufacturers such as Glycine provide us with tantalizing 24-hour designs to choose from.


I love the Glycine Airman and have one on my wish-list. I just need to part with a few other pieces to raise the funds for purchase.

The Airman 17 Royal 46mm


----------



## mithrilG60

Uwe W. said:


> I pushed hard for it. And I tried hard on our previous project watch too. But the reality is that most watch buyers don't understand 24-hour watches and are very reluctant to try one (I could add more to that, but I'll be nice).


I think the main reason is people learn to instinctively tell time by hand position starting in the very early grades. It's tough to unlearn instinct that's been a learned behaviour over decades. Personally my main interest in Thor was as a dress watch w/ power reserve display.... obviously we're both about as close to our desires from this project


----------



## JSal

mithrilG60 said:


> I think the main reason is people learn to instinctively tell time by hand position starting in the very early grades. It's tough to unlearn instinct that's been a learned behaviour over decades. Personally my main interest in Thor was as a dress watch w/ power reserve display.... obviously we're both about as close to our desires from this project


The Thor will still have Power Reserve... But yes, a dress watch its not going to be...


----------



## mithrilG60

JSal said:


> The Thor will still have Power Reserve... But yes, a dress watch its not going to be...


Yes, I'm well aware that it's not going to be what I wanted it be  The dial design vote will firm up a lot of people's final opinions about the project I think.


----------



## wtma

mithrilG60 said:


> Yes, I'm well aware that it's not going to be what I wanted it be  The dial design vote will firm up a lot of people's final opinions about the project I think.


I believe that would be the case with me.


----------



## sirlordcomic

Dual time shipped!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Just one another special edition that makes one...*

ponders... "Why i didn't join that Russian forum?":think: :think:








:-d :-d
Salamander - Special Edition - Steinhart Watches


----------



## JSal

*Re: Just one another special edition that makes one...*

I've never been a fan of anything that came out of the Russian forum including that one above.

Their use of color/s has been strange/odd to say the least.

But whatever floats your boat.

PS. Ed, how come you stopped participating in the Thor project.?


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: Just one another special edition that makes one...*

Oh no... i'm still in... i guess...
Hopefully i don't get the boot for not being able to reply to the past numbers of polls... I was recently deployed to other area of work where network coverage is a challenge there... even mobile data also have that connection issues...


----------



## JSal

*Re: Just one another special edition that makes one...*

Dude... 3 missed votes you're out...

I was shocked when I saw them announce it.

Someone from the waiting list has been assigned your serial number.

I think there is still room on the waiting list. Get back in.


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: Just one another special edition that makes one...*

Yup... i just happened to saw that last update... What's that "ELIGIBLE" table mean btw?
Thanks for the advise... I guess i won't be able to join in again as my company's email doesn't allow employees to access external email accounts... and i'll be deployed again soon that i'm afraid i'll be unable to join in the polls again... i guess it's kind of fated...


----------



## JSal

*Re: Just one another special edition that makes one...*

The eligible list are people who are currently eligible to receive a watch at the end of the project as long as they meet the requirements. 
You were on the eligible list. 
I would write a PM to Uwe or CzechMate and explain your circumstances. While it is too late to be put back on the eligible list, you can be added to the waiting list. 
While on the waiting list you won't be required to vote or post. So maybe by the time the watch goes to production you may make the eligible list.


----------



## Riker

*Re: Just one another special edition that makes one...*

Ed, you can still join the Russian forum in question & reserve yourself a Salamander provided they not all accounted for. Quite a few members here have in the past successfully joined in on that Russian forums projects....


----------



## Mc_Fly

*Re: Just one another special edition that makes one...*

Is there an english version of the russian forum ? I find the forum and the topic in question but i can't understand a word xD


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Just one another special edition that makes one...*



JSal said:


> I've never been a fan of anything that came out of the Russian forum including that one above.


I would have to second that opinion. I'd hate to call the majority of the forum's designs garish, but if the watch fits...


----------



## Riker

*Re: Just one another special edition that makes one...*

Mc_Fly, use the translate feature in your browser...



Mc_Fly said:


> Is there an english version of the russian forum ? I find the forum and the topic in question but i can't understand a word xD


----------



## Craustin1

*Re: Just one another special edition that makes one...*

Posted today on FB, working prototype


----------



## noregrets

*Re: Just one another special edition that makes one...*

What a beauty. It is a great feeling to know that she will be on her way in the not-too-distant future. This will be my first pilot watch from Steinhart.

The watch will have a particularly special meaning given the charity aspect. It will be wonderful to see the updates on the kindergarten renovation as it progresses.


----------



## Craustin1

*Re: Just one another special edition that makes one...*

Gunny strap and dial


----------



## Farlius

*Re: Just one another special edition that makes one...*



Craustin1 said:


> Posted today on FB, working prototype
> 
> View attachment 4749130


Wow. Thats different. Nice.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## noregrets

*Re: Just one another special edition that makes one...*

Just in case anyone else (like me) is not on Facebook or does not visit regularly, I looked there today and found more photos, including some of the kindergarten renovation. The Gunny strap looks fantastic IMO.


----------



## Watchfreek

The pouch is such an awesome added bonus! Another example of Gunter's generosity and it's not just to the beneficiaries of the cause. I'm soooo looking forward to receiving the package.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Just one another special edition that makes one...*

phewww, Nice Set. i like the zipper Case.
looks like they changed that from the roller pouch.

*Craustin*. i think this is the actual Watch. Not a Prototype.


----------



## JSal

*Re: Just one another special edition that makes one...*



Tony A.H said:


> phewww, Nice Set. i like the zipper Case.
> looks like they changed that from the roller pouch.
> 
> *Craustin*. i think this is the actual Watch. Not a Prototype.


If I'm not mistaken that is Gunter's wrist the watch is on, so I'm assuming that is his personal piece.

What makes me think that is that I've seen pics of him wearing watches before and if I remember correctly he has had the same or similar beaded bracelets on.


----------



## Watchfreek

You're right John. It actually says in the intro that it's Gunter.


----------



## Craustin1

*Re: Just one another special edition that makes one...*



Tony A.H said:


> phewww, Nice Set. i like the zipper Case.
> looks like they changed that from the roller pouch.
> 
> *Craustin*. i think this is the actual Watch. Not a Prototype.


the Facebook posting said it was the first working prototype and its Gunthers wrist. My guess it's one that was put together for approval before the actual production watches are assembled.


----------



## Craustin1

*Re: Just one another special edition that makes one...*

Here is the FB post


----------



## JSal

*Re: Just one another special edition that makes one...*



Craustin1 said:


> the Facebook posting said it was the first working prototype and its Gunthers wrist. My guess it's one that was put together for approval before the actual production watches are assembled.


I don't have a Facebook account so I just based my assumption on the pictures posted here.

I would agree with you that watch one was the first one put together for Gunter's approval before the actual production run begins. I would assume all the watches he produces are done that way.

**Edit: I just looked at the picture above again and I never noticed or read the caption above it where it's states that it's Gunter's wrist. 
I'm viewing this on my phone and I guess the caption did not fit into the screen while I was looking at the picture the first time around.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Just one another special edition that makes one...*

true true.
it is a prototype (maybe his is Nr: 000) ,what i meant is that what exactly the Production piece will look like.


----------



## MrDagon007

I don't quite get the excitement, isn't this one just one more dial variant of the well known model?


----------



## Soulspawn

I suppose the link to the children's kindergarten might be causing some excitement. 

It's good to see watch brands (even micro ones like steinhart) giving back to the community... 

In saying that, I'm actually wondering if steinhart still falls in the micro brand category anymore.


----------



## noregrets

MrDagon007 said:


> I don't quite get the excitement, isn't this one just one more dial variant of the well known model?


From my perspective:

- The charity aspect is certainly key. It is a very special thing to wear a watch that you know contributed directly to improving the lives of children across the world, and the flag on the dial will always be a reminder of that. If I understand and recall correctly, about 150 or 200 euro from each watch is going directly to the kindergarten project.
- It is the first-ever Steinhart Nav-B with a brushed bronze case. 
- I think the metallic gray brushed sandwich dial is stunning.
- It comes with a Gunny strap, which are my favorite straps but as you know cost $100-150 or more if you order from Peter.
- The leather bag is a very nice touch as well.
- It is a limited edition with only 222 produced.


----------



## MrDagon007

noregrets said:


> From my perspective:
> 
> - The charity aspect is certainly key. It is a very special thing to wear a watch that you know contributed directly to improving the lives of children across the world, and the flag on the dial will always be a reminder of that. If I understand and recall correctly, about 150 or 200 euro from each watch is going directly to the kindergarten project.
> - It is the first-ever Steinhart Nav-B with a brushed bronze case.
> - I think the metallic gray brushed sandwich dial is stunning.
> - It comes with a Gunny strap, which are my favorite straps but as you know cost $100-150 or more if you order from Peter.
> - The leather bag is a very nice touch as well.
> - It is a limited edition with only 222 produced.


Hi Noregrets.
All fair enough. But still, you'll highly likely already have one or 2 quite similar looking Steinhart chrono Fliegers - I'd rather expand my collection towards a very different brand in that case, but each to his own. 
Every half a year or so there will be a new limited edition. Basic marketing.
I agree that the strap and bag are lovely! But still, this reminds me when I lived in Belgium, a car brand gave an ipod (when they were still new and sexy) when you bought one of their cars. I actually know people in my company who picked that brand as a company car just to get an ipod. Somewhat similar situation!


----------



## Heiner

This one has the same brushed bronze case, I suppose - but it's not called Nav-B: Marine Chronograph Bronze Premium - Premium Line - Steinhart Watches ;-)


----------



## asrar.merchant

I just got an email with the whole description of the KIGA model. Did anyone else receive such an email.

I was expecting an email with the notification to pay. But I couldn't locate any. The reason I am asking here is if I have missed any such notification.

Thanks.


----------



## Baldrick

Got the mailshot about it being available, ordered and got a confirmation email with PayPal link immediately.


Sent from my Classic using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn

asrar.merchant said:


> I just got an email with the whole description of the KIGA model. Did anyone else receive such an email.
> 
> I was expecting an email with the notification to pay. But I couldn't locate any. The reason I am asking here is if I have missed any such notification.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm guessing they haven't sold out all 222 watches yet. So the email was to drum up some sales?


----------



## Tony A.H

*Well said*.|>

Plus all the Extra Goodies at a very affordable Price. there's No reason Not to be more excited.?!



noregrets said:


> From my perspective:
> 
> -* The charity aspect is certainly key*. It is a very special thing to wear a watch that you know contributed directly to improving the lives of children across the world, and the flag on the dial will always be a reminder of that. If I understand and recall correctly, about 150 or 200 euro from each watch is going directly to the kindergarten project.


----------



## Baldrick

Well, I ordered one as a result of the recent mailshot. Thought I had seen it before and think some of you signed up for it a few months ago. It didn't immediately grab me the first time, I have to say, but it has grown on me and will be my first bronze "experiment". If I don't like it, well, it's pretty keenly priced and the charitable aspect of it and the extra goodies will hopefully stave off any buyer's remorse.


----------



## noregrets

Interesting that you mention that, Baldrick. When they first announced the Kiga I too was relatively nonplussed by it, in particular by the Russian flag on the running seconds. It is a funny thing though...like any fine piece of art, it kept growing on me, until finally I began to embrace the Russian flag as being a creative and beautiful addition that makes this watch truly truly unique. Along with all the other wonderful attributes of this LE, especially and most importantly the charity aspect, that sealed the deal for me and I pulled the trigger several weeks ago on the pre-order.

Now I am quite excited for the watch to arrive and am already planning when and how to gradually introduce it to my wife's awareness, with the key line of defense on standby: "But dear, it was for the _children_!"


----------



## asrar.merchant

Perfectly said there mate, and suits your forum name: NOREGRETS 

I feel just the same as you and many other mates here.

Can't wait for it to arrive.

I am already on the booked list, only wondering is it time to put in the full money or will there be any other announcement for that. Now wondering more since Baldrick has booked and got the confirmation I believe for the full price.

I think it's time to disturb them nice people at steinhart about this.


----------



## noregrets

Thanks for the kind words, Asrar. 

I have not yet received the invoice for the remaining amount either, but I would not be worried my friend. Our LE numbers are confirmed and reserved and I am sure that Steinhart will send us the invoice when the watches are ready.


----------



## asrar.merchant

You are right. The numbers are reserved and confirmed. Let's wait and watch. (Pun not intended)


----------



## Baldrick

noregrets said:


> Now I am quite excited for the watch to arrive and am already planning when and how to gradually introduce it to my wife's awareness, with the key line of defense on standby: "But dear, it was for the _children_!"


I am so using this line.


----------



## pesman

Got the mail shot this morning in UK and ordered straight away. Love the look overall but still not sure about seconds dial. Had this in a DLC a while back and miss it so this was a no brainer! Confirmation received so can't wait .... 

And just seen the pouch shots. Very smart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutella

Has anyone received it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Got invoice for KIGA yesterday. Payed it today. Now the real wait begins. Excited to receive this amazing package.


----------



## JerylTan

asrar.merchant said:


> Got invoice for KIGA yesterday. Payed it today. Now the real wait begins. Excited to receive this amazing package.


Hi. How do i pay for it? Just transfer the amount to their paypal? Then how would they know which order i,m paying for?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## asrar.merchant

JerylTan said:


> Hi. How do i pay for it? Just transfer the amount to their paypal? Then how would they know which order i,m paying for?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Mention the order number in the paypal details. And send them a reply to the invoice you received saying you just paid for this order. And they will note it down.


----------



## JerylTan

asrar.merchant said:


> Mention the order number in the paypal details. And send them a reply to the invoice you received saying you just paid for this order. And they will note it down.


Tks. I have just done so. Hope i did it correctly


----------



## Watchfreek

Where's my email????....


----------



## noregrets

Watchfreek said:


> Where's my email????....


I wouldn't worry, Dave. I have not received my invoice yet either but I know it will come when that beautiful watch is ready.


----------



## Watchfreek

Thanks for the heads up Bill. I'm actually not too worried. I was just trying to raise the excitement in this thread a bit  . However, admittedly i am a little worried that i might have accidentally deleted the email if it had dropped into the spam-box, since Asrar placed the order around the same time i did (within an hour i seem to recall) and I still haven't received my email - please take my money Gunter lol! ... 

Maybe they're handling the shipments according to destination, LE number.. Or the number of straps you own


----------



## noregrets

Too funny Dave.  

I suspect you may be right that it is by LE number, at least if I am any indication as I am close to the end at #221. It would seem to make logical sense also that the watchmakers engrave them sequentially as they are produced, and send them to Steinhart in batches.

As far as excitement goes, I am definitely feeling it with you. I can hardly wait for live photos of the Kiga to "hit the streets" from the fortunate first recipients.


----------



## JSal

noregrets said:


> Too funny Dave.
> 
> I suspect you may be right that it is by LE number, at least if I am any indication as I am close to the end at #221. It would seem to make logical sense also that the watchmakers engrave them sequentially as they are produced, and send them to Steinhart in batches.


If I'm not mistaken the serial numbers are engraved by the case manufacturer. 
They are then assembled by several watchmakers at Steinhart's facility in Jura Switzerland. I'm not sure if they are assembled in any particular order. 
The cometed watch heads are then shipped to Steinhart in Germany where they are QC checked, fitted with straps, accessories and boxed and readied for shipment.


----------



## Watchfreek

John's probably right. I have #28. Anyway, I should be up next - I have a quite a substantial strap collection too (but i don't do beads)


----------



## gobbi

also got the invoice yesterday, #75, if that's affecting the pecking order for invoice distribution list


----------



## Ed.YANG

Limited Editions are not released in serial order. I remember some other fellow members here received theirs with biggest numbers much earlier than I do with other L.Es.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Hahahaha Dave taking my case. Hahaha.

Well I don't think I stand any chance in having the largest straps or beads collection. Haha. There are many more who are hidden by choice I can tell you. 

I just keep showing the same ones again and again in different combos.

My number is 53 so I don't think it's as per LE number.

Dave I think in terms of order placement there was a bit of a gap between us. Not sure but I think so. I jumped the gun and you as always took a calculated decision, the wise man you are.

As Bill says rest assured the invoices are coming. I can imagine how busy it must be at the office with regular business flowing in and then the added 222 pcs to distribute. Wow.

God bless steinhart with more business and prosperity.

I wish to see the KIGA WATCH on the wrist of all you good fellas first.


----------



## Watchfreek

No matey, I won't buy your explanation. I'm not taking any chances. I went and got me some beads today so i can be just like you (and Gunter) . Hopefully they'll work as prayer beads as well. I still haven't got my invoice......


----------



## asrar.merchant

Hahaha amazing looks nice mate. And it being wood makes the watch case safe.

Actually all your left hand watchers are pretty safe from scratches as the crown and pushers (in case of a chrono) keeps the beads away from the case. 

Oh man that watch is such a beautiful peice. Love it.


----------



## Watchfreek

Thanks buddy. You have some very awesome pieces too.

I actually normally wear my bracelets on the other wrist anyway. This photo is just for effect lol. I don't like to have the slightest abrasion on my watches, even if it is not visible so i will probably never wear them like you guys


----------



## Tony A.H

Nice Big n' Bold.
and a beautiful strap Titan Combo :-!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Tony A.H said:


> Nice Big n' Bold.
> and a beautiful strap Titan Combo :-!


This guy has a nice hidden strap merchant who keeps getting him amazing straps.

Yes I agree big and bold is the word. Well put


----------



## Watchfreek

Yay! Just got the invoice and paid..... I guess my big 'n bolds are prayer beads and they worked their magic


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> I guess my big 'n bolds are prayer beads and they worked their magic


i should Buy me some Prayer Beads.. who knows, i might win the Lottery ..


----------



## Watchfreek

I'll trade you mine for your Bronzo


----------



## asrar.merchant

I will trade all of mine and maybe the neighbours too and even Dave ' s for the bronzo. (Maybe even Bill's, even though he is yet to get some beads.)


----------



## Craustin1

Anyone got theirs yet?? I have #7 coming in, my email said 8 or 9 days for delivery, a couple of days ago..


----------



## Tony A.H

Craustin1 said:


> Anyone got theirs yet?? I have #7 coming in, my email said 8 or 9 days for delivery, a couple of days ago..


maybe our German Brothers will post theirs soon ;-). especially the ones who live close to Steinhart Headquarters.


----------



## Heiner

No news from here...:-s


----------



## sasha

quite a looker.with my 6.5 inchwrist.wish i could pull it off


----------



## asrar.merchant

sasha said:


> quite a looker.with my 6.5 inchwrist.wish i could pull it off


You can mate. It's all in the mind nothing else. Don't let anyone tell you that wrist size is not ok for 44.

I have a 6.25 inch wrist and most of my watches are 44 mm and above.

It's all in the mind.


----------



## noregrets

asrar.merchant said:


> You can mate. It's all in the mind nothing else. Don't let anyone tell you that wrist size is not ok for 44.
> 
> I have a 6.25 inch wrist and most of my watches are 44 mm and above.
> 
> It's all in the mind.


+1. Truer words never spoken in my opinion Asrar.

I have a 6.25" wrist as well and my stable is full of Steinis 44 and above. It helps to have a fairly flat wrist as you and I do, but ultimately it all comes down to one's attitude.

How did Napoleon convince millions to follow him? Confidence.

Same principle here. This is a lesson with broad applicability to many areas of one's life I think.


----------



## JSal

noregrets said:


> +1. Truer words never spoken in my opinion Asrar.
> 
> I have a 6.25" wrist as well and my stable is full of Steinis 44 and above. It helps to have a fairly flat wrist as you and I do, but ultimately it all comes down to one's attitude.
> 
> *How did Napoleon convince millions to follow him? Confidence. *
> 
> Same principle here. This is a lesson with broad applicability to many areas of one's life I think.


Hey Bill. I think I read somewhere recently that it's a common misconception that Napoleon was small. I could be wrong but check it out. I'm not home and I can barely see my screen in the sun.

But as far as large watches go I've always been a fan and can also agree with Asrar that it's all in the mind. I used to have an 8 inch wrist but with my injury over the years it's now down to 7 inches and I still love a large watch. All the way up to my 55mm Laco's.


----------



## noregrets

JSal said:


> Hey Bill. I think I read somewhere recently that it's a common misconception that Napoleon was small. I could be wrong but check it out. I'm not home and I can barely see my screen in the sun.
> 
> But as far as large watches go I've always been a fan and can also agree with Asrar that it's all in the mind. I used to have an 8 inch wrist but with my injury over the years it's now down to 7 inches and I still love a large watch. All the way up to my 55mm Laco's.


Thanks John, but to be honest Napoleon's physical stature or lack thereof had not even occurred to me when I wrote that statement. I think history teaches us that people are seemingly magnetically drawn to follow those who are supremely confident, and that that lesson is quite applicable to wearing large watches and many other areas of human endeavor as well.

But on the topic of Napoleon, perhaps we could modify the motto of the French Revolution to be: liberty, equality, and large watches for all!


----------



## JSal

noregrets said:


> Thanks John, but to be honest Napoleon's physical stature or lack thereof had not even occurred to me when I wrote that statement. I think history teaches us that people are seemingly magnetically drawn to follow those who are supremely confident, and that that lesson is quite applicable to wearing large watches and many other areas of human endeavor as well.
> 
> But on the topic of Napoleon, perhaps we could modify the motto of the French Revolution to be: liberty, equality, and large watches for all!


I love it...


----------



## Tony A.H

interesting you mentioned that.
over the weekend. i Friend of mine tried one of my 47mms on his wrist and was surprised that it doesn't look as Huge as what he usually and mentally imagine.
he told me. whenever he learns about a New Watch that is over 44mm, he right away rejects it without even seeing it.:roll:

i'd say, for someone who thinks a 44mm is too big. you have to be fair and at least try it on . there's Nothing to lose.
just like a New Dish. if the Food looks unfamiliar to you, don't say No i won't like it. how do you know you won't like it if you've never tried it before ????. first Taste it then decide.;-)


----------



## sirlordcomic

I'm able to wear 47mm with 6.75" wrist but I also have flat ones. Still, lately feeling these are just too big for me. No one should shy away from trying big watches. 

My next Steinhart is probably the premium navB...44mm though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutella

im surprised the kiga limited edition watch are still not sold out yet....


----------



## asrar.merchant

Here is the first KIGA watch that an enthusiast has picked up from the headquarters in Augsburg. 
Photo belongs to Erich and he shared it on Facebook.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

Wow, that Kiga looks quite a bit bigger, even though it is just a mm or two larger, but appears bigger because of the thin bezel.


----------



## Tony A.H

Craustin1 said:


> Wow, that Kiga looks quite a bit bigger, even though it is just a mm or two larger, but appears bigger because of the thin bezel.


hopefully you're Not too concern about that Size ?.. oh wait a minute. i've seen you wearing 47mms. right ??
also. don't forget that the Watch is in the forth-ground which makes it appear larger.


----------



## Watchfreek

Does anyone know what the two straps on the other side of the pouch is for? Is it to secure the buckle end of the watch (and then the case part in the pocket) ?


----------



## Baldrick

Watchfreek said:


> Does anyone know what the two straps on the other side of the pouch is for? Is it to secure the buckle end of the watch (and then the case part in the pocket) ?


That's what I had assumed. Am also assuming the zip in the middle fold / spine is for a strap changing tool.

That case is brilliant and I freely and unrepentantly confess it was a major factor in me buying the watch. Great extra!


----------



## Craustin1

Tony A.H said:


> hopefully you're Not too concern about that Size ?.. oh wait a minute. i've seen you wearing 47mms. right ??
> also. don't forget that the Watch is in the forth-ground which makes it appear larger.


Yup, no problem with size, as I have some 47's for sure. I had actually bought the bronze 44mm first, and sold it to get the 47mm which I preferred in that style/combination. The Kiga should be fine for me at 44mm though.


----------



## Watchfreek

Hopefully we'll all find out very soon.... Fingers crossed...


----------



## Craustin1

Have this his one in 47 as well  (borrowed pic)


----------



## asrar.merchant

Yes I hope we will all find out and fiddle out very soon. 

Craustin1 that is one amazing watch. Wear it well mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

i would think so too. i don't see other use for them beside holding the Watches .?!
(but again. i don't know everything :roll.


----------



## sirlordcomic

Back from repair:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

Well, I got tracking information this morning for my Kiga, possibly here on This Friday..


----------



## Craustin1

Here is one from FB this morning, looks like some of these are landing


----------



## gobbi

Craustin1 said:


> Well, I got tracking information this morning for my Kiga, possibly here on This Friday..


My Kiga also shipped today, Friday looks very much possible!


----------



## pesman

15 mins ago Fed Ex knocked on my door in the UK.... Cue the slow reveal....
































































Love it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman

Plus...a certificate 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

Congratulations, enjoy in good health!


----------



## Boggy

From Steinhart's FB:


----------



## whoa

Boggy said:


> From Steinhart's FB:
> 
> View attachment 5260082


Interesting..

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## mithrilG60

Looks like a new/revised Aviation model...


----------



## Travelller

^Exactly


----------



## Tony A.H

+2


----------



## Heiner

Aviation is not really waterproof... :-s


----------



## noregrets

I would have to agree with Heiner...given the water in the picture I suspect we may have a new diver coming our way soon.


----------



## MrDagon007

If you see the modern lumed hands and the coloured seconds hand, could Steinhart perhaps bring a diver in a modern, severe damasko-ish style?


----------



## JSal

MrDagon007 said:


> If you see the modern lumed hands and the coloured seconds hand, could Steinhart perhaps bring a diver in a modern, severe damasko-ish style?


I know that would make you very happy Tom. It would be very different from anything they've done before. But I just can't imagine Steinhart doing something like that. 
I do agree that it's going to be a diver as the water droplets, and elongated upside down triangle at 12 o'clock are good give-aways.

Although I have a hunch that the blue hand is actually a GMT hand, and not a seconds hand.


----------



## Boggy

My guess is that it is a Diver given the water droplet hint. The Steinhart Logo is near the center, while the 12 oclock triangle marker is also not too far from the center so there is a high probability that it is a 42mm. The blue hand is most likely a seconds hand since it is at the topmost in the hands position heap. I hope it's an original design using the Ocean 1 case. Steinhart has already proven they can do a great original 42mm design with the Odisea. I have been waiting for something similar, gmt or not. Can't wait for this to come out!


----------



## MrDagon007

JSal said:


> I know that would make you very happy Tom. It would be very different from anything they've done before. But I just can't imagine Steinhart doing something like that.
> I do agree that it's going to be a diver as the water droplets, and elongated upside down triangle at 12 o'clock are good give-aways.
> 
> Although I have a hunch that the blue hand is actually a GMT hand, and not a seconds hand.


I was wondering if it would be a gmt but then it would be a watch with a small seconds subdial somewhere which I do not find very diverish. It could even be a diver chrono with the blue hand the chrono seconds... But all things considered I think a standard 3 hands watch is more likely for this diver.


----------



## mithrilG60

MrDagon007 said:


> If you see the modern lumed hands and the coloured seconds hand, could Steinhart perhaps bring a diver in a modern, severe damasko-ish style?


It'd kind of nice. There's a limit to how many Sub homages one company needs to produce. $0.02.


----------



## JSal

MrDagon007 said:


> I was wondering if it would be a gmt but then it would be a watch with a small seconds subdial somewhere which I do not find very diverish. It could even be a diver chrono with the blue hand the chrono seconds... But all things considered I think a standard 3 hands watch is more likely for this diver.


I think you may be right about it being a 3 hand diver.

And I know what you mean about a small seconds hand usually not being a feature of a dive watch. But Oris did a real nice job with the Aquis Titan Small Seconds diver they make. Although I do not believe Steinhart would do this.


----------



## MrDagon007

mithrilG60 said:


> It'd kind of nice. There's a limit to how many Sub homages one company needs to produce. $0.02.


Please don't let it be a diver homage to the Rolex Black and Blue gmt...


----------



## gobbi

so many new things happening at Steinhart right now. In the mean time Kiga has arrived in one piece!








There is another photo in the gallery thread..


----------



## Soulspawn

MrDagon007 said:


> Please don't let it be a diver homage to the Rolex Black and Blue gmt...


+1. I sincerely hope not. 
Tag heuer 's use of the blue and black in their recent f1 release severely turned me off them.

Cheers, Wen


----------



## MrDagon007

JSal said:


> View attachment 5268458


An interesting looking Oris... Though strangely styled like an... Orient!
As an aside the coolest Oris diver is for me their 1960s remake.


----------



## Tony A.H

congratulations *gobbi*.
almost Midnight. and looks like she's keeping you up.. you must be in Love ;-).
looks Great.


----------



## Tony A.H

or maybe they're playing tricks on us. hinting that the New Aviation is Water Proof ??! :think:.


----------



## R.Palace

The Ocean 2 facelift?


----------



## cybersax2

The hour/minute hands make me think of Apollon


----------



## Boggy

Hmmmm. 12 Oclock marker is triangular. Hour hand is wider than the minute hand. Could it be a homage to the Snowflake? Case will be Ti?


----------



## MrDagon007

Please no homage.


----------



## Franksie

Ocean Vintage GMT reboot? Long triange looks similar...


----------



## JSal

Franksie said:


> Ocean Vintage GMT reboot? Long triange looks similar...


That's what originally made me think it was a GMT


----------



## Soulspawn

It's out.
http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/OCEAN-Titanium-500-premium,974.html










And I think it's a very nice design indeed. Restrained with a dash of colour, whilst still being very toolish.

Cheers, Wen


----------



## Ticonderoga

The STEINHART Ocean Titanium 500 Premium is our contemporary interpretation of a divers watch classic par excellence and comes up with many remarkable details, such as the extremely robust and at the same time very light case made of satin titanium. Additionally, it has a from the inside double anti-reflective domed sapphire crystal, which is framed by the unidirectional rotating diving bezel with its glossy black ceramic inlay whose engraved markings were generously equipped with luminous material. This also applies to the pointer and the dial, whose light blue accents emphasize discreetly the character of this modern sports watch. Inside the Steinhart OCEAN Titanium 500 Premium the premium movement A10-2 Top of the Swiss company Soprod performs its extremely precise service. The beautifully decorated movement is visible through a mineralglass bottom. Whether on a titanium-, rubber-, synthetic- or leather band, the STEINHART Ocean Titanium 500 Premium always leaves a cool impression, a must for every watch fan.


----------



## MrDagon007

I don't know... more of the same, but in titanium?


----------



## eyes_on_me

I just got the Ocean Vintage GMT, then this beautiful thing released, just 2 weeks after purchase. What should i do now.


----------



## ernie0011

hmm.... not sure about this one, just a little dull for me.


----------



## Ipromise

While I'm not wow'd by it (and not a Titanium fan), I think it's a step in the right direction. Their premium movement, the lack of Mercedes hands, engraved ceramic bezel - not really an homage anymore. Keep it going, Steinhart! Cough, 40mm.


----------



## greene-r74

eyes_on_me said:


> I just got the Ocean Vintage GMT, then this beautiful thing released, just 2 weeks after purchase. What should i do now.


I like the GMT better. The first thing I thought of when I saw the new titanium 500 was, why didn't they use applied markers like in the Ocean one black? I agree it looks a little dull.


----------



## onega

I don't know man, matt blue markings are not my thing.
I wonder how different is the Soprod A-10 2 vs the orignal soprod A-10.
Good little things are that they have finally engraved the ceramic bezel plus lume.
probably give it a pass until new ones pop by...


----------



## mithrilG60

I still stand by my previous statement, a company with 16 direct Rolex homages in it's current catalog really doesn't need to add a 17th. Just feels like discussion went something like: "Well team, we haven't released a new watch in a while so it's time for a new product, anyone have any ideas they'd like to discuss? Bueller... Bueller... Bueller... No? Ok then dive watch design #50, you're up."


----------



## Boggy

I like it. Very simple design. I wonder if the ceramic bezel will be sold as an accessory. Am sure many will get one if it fits the Ocean 1s! Congrats Steinhart!


----------



## richy240

mithrilG60 said:


> I still stand by my previous statement, a company with 16 direct Rolex homages in it's current catalog really doesn't need to add a 17th. Just feels like discussion went something like: "Well team, we haven't released a new watch in a while so it's time for a new product, anyone have any ideas they'd like to discuss? Bueller... Bueller... Bueller... No? Ok then dive watch design #50, you're up."


That's not a direct Rolex homage, though. That thing has some dramatic departures from Rolex for sure. So much so that I may return my OVM (arriving Friday) and get this instead. I'm very impressed with this model, it's a beauty.

EDIT: Just pulled the trigger on one myself. I'll sell the OVM on the 'bay or maybe on here.


----------



## j3T_

I ordered one. I think it's crazy value for money, and I like all of the features. The hands, titanium, blue details, engraved ceramic bezel, a tank of a movement... My Pelagos is going to have to share wristtime


----------



## Farlius

Still homage-ish but interesting. Has Pelago-ish elements on top of the Rolex-ish elements. Nice color scheme with the blue accents.

It would be very interesting to handle this Ti case and bracelet, as the handle and quality of their Stainless Steel is nice.

I'd like to see some real pictures.

Cheers



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richy240

j3T_ said:


> I ordered one. I think it's crazy value for money, and I like all of the features. The hands, titanium, blue details, engraved ceramic bezel, a tank of a movement... My Pelagos is going to have to share wristtime


I'm buying this in lieu of a Pelagos, which I've been eyeing for a couple years now. I honestly like the look of this one better, and it's a MUCH better value.



Farlius said:


> Still homage-ish but interesting. Has Pelago-ish elements on top of the Rolex-ish elements. Nice color scheme with the blue accents.
> 
> It would be very interesting to handle this Ti case and bracelet, as hands on their Stainless Steel is quite nice.
> 
> I'd like to see some real pictures.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's a little homage-ish, I agree. But it's enough of a change to not be mistaken for a Sub. I'm actually really, really excited. I'm glad I visited their site today, I didn't see this just a few days ago when I ordered my OVM.

EDIT: OH! It's new TODAY?? Wow, my timing was perfect!


----------



## jas1978

I just got the email from Steinhart about the Ocean Titanium 500. Sigh. I told myself I would not buy a watch this year; I already have too many. Now this darn thing shows up. I'm not a big fan of the Mercedes hands nor the cyclopes magnifier. And seeing the straight bold hands on the OT500 was enough to make me want one. That's the main reason I got the OVM when I first saw it. 

I like the way the blue accents show up in the photos on Steinhart's site, but I wonder how they will actually look on the actual watch in different lighting conditions. And the illuminated bezel is just what I have always wanted in a diver's watch. I also like that the ceramic bezel is engraved. I prefer an engraved ceramic to a smooth ceramic bezel. It just feels a bit more premium since (I assume) more work goes into engraving it. I've never had a titanium watch so I don't know how it will compare to a stainless steel watch. 

I think I'll wait to see others' photos here on the forum. Like that I can see how different lighting affects the look of the watch. I was going to buy the Ocean One Blue watch that came out several months ago (last year?), and was glad I held off until seeing others' pictures. It was a nice watch but after a few weeks of seeing the actual everyday photos I decided I didn't like it enough to buy one. 

So tempted to get the OT500...


----------



## ZIPPER79

Howdy Steinies,

Got the email with the new Ocean Titianium and it looks great. Another watch value from Steinhart with the new Soprod movement and exhibition back.

To all the nay sayers that say, (not for me, another look alike, don't like it, yadda, yadda, yadda)
How about giving a "good show" to a watch company that is going forward in their own way and doing a good job of it. There are a few watches in the Steinhart lineup that I don't like or care for, but why do I need to say yech on this forum. I'm not suggesting censorship in any way but what NICE thing do you have to say about Steinhart.

Reading through most of the posts owners and soon to be owners exhibit excitement of the arrival of their new watches.....just like you did.....
If you don't find your self satisfied with Steinhart, why do you own one, or two, or three?

I have been extremely satisfied with the service and correspondence from Steinhart and today am sending an O1B GMT for warranty service. I bought a cheapo quartz watch to wear during the wait for the return of the watch. I expect the whole process will take about a month with sending and repair and return to me and enjoying the watch once again.

The new ceramic bezel with lume looks like it would be a compliment to other Ocean owners that don't have a GMT.

Thanks


----------



## asrar.merchant

ZIPPER79 said:


> Howdy Steinies,
> 
> Got the email with the new Ocean Titianium and it looks great. Another watch value from Steinhart with the new Soprod movement and exhibition back.
> 
> To all the nay sayers that say, (not for me, another look alike, don't like it, yadda, yadda, yadda)
> How about giving a "good show" to a watch company that is going forward in their own way and doing a good job of it. There are a few watches in the Steinhart lineup that I don't like or care for, but why do I need to say yech on this forum. I'm not suggesting censorship in any way but what NICE thing do you have to say about Steinhart.
> 
> Reading through most of the posts owners and soon to be owners exhibit excitement of the arrival of their new watches.....just like you did.....
> If you don't find your self satisfied with Steinhart, why do you own one, or two, or three?
> 
> I have been extremely satisfied with the service and correspondence from Steinhart and today am sending an O1B GMT for warranty service. I bought a cheapo quartz watch to wear during the wait for the return of the watch. I expect the whole process will take about a month with sending and repair and return to me and enjoying the watch once again.
> 
> The new ceramic bezel with lume looks like it would be a compliment to other Ocean owners that don't have a GMT.
> 
> Thanks


LOVE EVERY BIT OF YOUR POST.

Well written. I share your sentiments.

Good show Steinhart.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mithrilG60

richy240 said:


> That's not a direct Rolex homage, though. That thing has some dramatic departures from Rolex for sure. So much so that I may return my OVM (arriving Friday) and get this instead. I'm very impressed with this model, it's a beauty.


Disagree completely. The case, band, indices and markers are all pure Submariner. It's not a direct copy of a specific Sub like the DualTime but no one who looks at that watch is going to mistake it for anything other than a Sub homage. Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with homages in general or Sub homages in specific. My issue is purely that Steinhart as a brand needs to get away from every other "new" watch being yet another variant of the Ocean One homage line, it's getting stale. Steinhart has shown they are more than capable of producing stunning original designs, lets see more of that.


----------



## delco714

pesman said:


> 15 mins ago Fed Ex knocked on my door in the UK.... Cue the slow reveal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## JSal

mithrilG60 said:


> Disagree completely. The case, band, indices and markers are all pure Submariner. It's not a direct copy of a specific Sub like the DualTime but no one who looks at that watch is going to mistake it for anything other than a Sub homage. Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with homages in general or Sub homages in specific. My issue is purely that Steinhart as a brand needs to get away from every other "new" watch being yet another variant of the Ocean One homage line, it's getting stale. Steinhart has shown they are more than capable of producing stunning original designs, lets see more of that.


While I agree with you that Steinhart has shown itself to be quite capable of producing their own stunning and original designs...

I have to disagree that they should stop producing "Sub Homage" watches.

This is they're bread and butter watch and I'm willing to bet that it out sells all others in their line by at least double.

So while you and a few others might complain or wish they went in a different direction, I think Steinhart knows better than any of us what sells best and what is most profitable for them. 
I'm also willing to bet that since the Ocean line sells so well it is the single biggest factor that has enabled Steinhart to be in the strong position it is in today.

I think that for every person that thinks Steinhart should move away from the Sub Homage line, there are 3 or 4 people who loves them and are gobbling them up.

I really like this latest offering and to me it says Steinhart is listening to its fan base and has created a watch with elements and components many have asked for over the last few years.


----------



## delco714

I think the titanium 500 is a very attractive piece and a BARGAIN. BUY BUY BUY (not me, saving for Grail omega and Hamilton on way).


----------



## Ipromise

mithrilG60 said:


> Disagree completely. The case, band, indices and markers are all pure Submariner. It's not a direct copy of a specific Sub like the DualTime but no one who looks at that watch is going to mistake it for anything other than a Sub homage. Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with homages in general or Sub homages in specific. My issue is purely that Steinhart as a brand needs to get away from every other "new" watch being yet another variant of the Ocean One homage line, it's getting stale. Steinhart has shown they are more than capable of producing stunning original designs, lets see more of that.


I don't know, I think the point at which we call something a Sub homage is relaxed. The Sub design has simply become a style of watch that's imitated by just about every manufacturer. I think we tend to go harder on cheaper brands, as not many people will turn their nose up at a Brietling Superocean, Tudor Black Bay, or even a Longines Hydroquest. The OceanOne black, Squale Atmos, etc, have little to distinguish themselves aside from logo. But this differentiates itself a lot more - if I glanced at it there's no way I'd mistake it for a sub.


----------



## Farlius

delco714 said:


> I think the titanium 500 is a very attractive piece and a BARGAIN. BUY BUY BUY (not me, saving for Grail omega and Hamilton on way).


Its a shockingly great price for the specs. The website will have a "Next order possibility: approx April/May 2016 !" next to the listing in no time, 

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mithrilG60

JSal said:


> While I agree with you that Steinhart has shown itself to be quite capable of producing their own stunning and original designs...
> 
> I have to disagree that they should stop producing "Sub Homage" watches.
> 
> This is they're bread and butter watch and I'm willing to bet that it out sells all others in their line by at least double.
> 
> So while you and a few others might complain or wish they went in a different direction, I think Steinhart knows better than any of us what sells best and what is most profitable for them.
> I'm also willing to bet that since the Ocean line sells so well it is the single biggest factor that has enabled Steinhart to be in the strong position it is in today.
> 
> I think that for every person that thinks Steinhart should move away from the Sub Homage line, there are 3 or 4 people who loves them and are gobbling them up.
> 
> I really like this latest offering and to me it says Steinhart is listening to its fan base and has created a watch with elements and components many have asked for over the last few years.


Again, I never said they need to stop producing the Ocean line. I said that their reliance on constantly releasing slightly different watches based on the same Submariner case and Oyster bracelet is getting very stale.


----------



## noregrets

JSal said:


> While I agree with you that Steinhart has shown itself to be quite capable of producing their own stunning and original designs...
> 
> I have to disagree that they should stop producing "Sub Homage" watches.
> 
> This is they're bread and butter watch and I'm willing to bet that it out sells all others in their line by at least double.
> 
> So while you and a few others might complain or wish they went in a different direction, I think Steinhart knows better than any of us what sells best and what is most profitable for them.
> I'm also willing to bet that since the Ocean line sells so well it is the single biggest factor that has enabled Steinhart to be in the strong position it is in today.


Perfectly articulated in my opinion, John. I don't pretend to know any financial information about Steinhart, and this is entering the realm of speculation, but one might even go so far as to suggest that we are only able to enjoy the stunning original designs from Steinhart (such as the newly released Kiga) BECAUSE of the revenue from the Ocean line. I think it is safe to say that Steinhart does not make a lot of money on, for example, their LEs, as they are too small in production size and costly to design anew each time. So, following this line of thinking to its conclusion, it may be that it is that revenue stream from the Oceans that allows them to create original designs, knowing that even if they are LEs or will only appeal to a niche audience the financial viability of the company is not at stake.


----------



## Farlius

Ipromise said:


> I don't know, I think the point at which we call something a Sub homage is relaxed. The Sub design has simply become a style of watch that's imitated by just about every manufacturer. I think we tend to go harder on cheaper brands, as not many people will turn their nose up at a Brietling Superocean, Tudor Black Bay, or even a Longines Hydroquest. The OceanOne black, Squale Atmos, etc, have little to distinguish themselves aside from logo. But this differentiates itself a lot more - if I glanced at it there's no way I'd mistake it for a sub.


Might be mistaken for a Pelagos in the dark, lol.

Thats some hardcore hands-dial-bezel-lume action in the pictures. Again, great specs at that price---this OT500 is gonna sell like crazy.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldrick

Not immediately sold on the hands myself (this may change) but that bezel is the bee's knees. More of that please!

Sent from my Classic using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

mithrilG60 said:


> Again, I never said they need to stop producing the Ocean line. I said that their reliance on constantly releasing slightly different watches based on the same Submariner case and Oyster bracelet is getting very stale.


Ok... I do understand your point...

But you say stale... stale would indicate that it's stagnant, that it is no longer fresh, or appealing, or it has lost its novelty.

I think just the opposite. I think they did a great job with this one and it will be a big seller for them, as most or all of their continually sold out and back ordered Ocean line has in the past.

I don't care to own every model in the Steinhart Ocean line. But I do recognize the need and profitability it represents to Steinhart as a business. And as a person who is a big fan of their products, I personally want to see them to continue to be successful, proper and grow.


----------



## richy240

Ipromise said:


> I don't know, I think the point at which we call something a Sub homage is relaxed. The Sub design has simply become a style of watch that's imitated by just about every manufacturer. I think we tend to go harder on cheaper brands, as not many people will turn their nose up at a Brietling Superocean, Tudor Black Bay, or even a Longines Hydroquest. The OceanOne black, Squale Atmos, etc, have little to distinguish themselves aside from logo. But this differentiates itself a lot more - if I glanced at it there's no way I'd mistake it for a sub.


Agreed. There are many, many models out there that use similar markers, bezel designs, etc. but aren't considered homages. As far as I'm concerned, this is another one of those, and a damn good value at that. I bet if this had a "premium" logo on it, people would be singing a different tune. In their defense though, Steinhart is famous for its great quality homages, it's no wonder they're kinda expected to keep producing them.


----------



## Ticonderoga

I'm looking forward to more and more of their watches to come out with inlaid (with lume) ceramic bezels. Eventually they'll make a GMT bezel...

I think that they could do a robust business just selling bezels...


----------



## mithrilG60

JSal said:


> But you say stale... stale would indicate that it's stagnant, that it is no longer fresh, or appealing, or it has lost its novelty.
> 
> I think just the opposite. I think they did a great job with this one and it will be a big seller for them, as most or all of their continually sold out and back ordered Ocean line has in the past.
> 
> I don't care to own every model in the Steinhart Ocean line. But I do recognize the need and profitability it represents to Steinhart as a business. And as a person who is a big fan of their products, I personally want to see them to continue to be successful, proper and grow.


I say stale because that's the best description I can think of when the majority of your product announcements are for a piece that is effectively the same watch as all the others that form a large part of your core product line. Lots of companies produce Sub homages (or "inspired" designs if that appeals more), none of those companies have 17 versions of that watch listed as separate models in their active catalog. I have no doubt this watch will sell. A large part of the reason the Ocean line is often back ordered is because it's one of the cheapest Swiss Made Sub homages on the market, the fact that it's also a very well made piece is a testament to Steinhart. The fact that it's a commercial success doesn't mean it's not also stale to see little more than a seemingly endless stream of Rolex homages. $0.02.


----------



## JSal

Ticonderoga said:


> I'm looking forward to more and more of their watches to come out with inlaid (with lume) ceramic bezels. Eventually they'll make a GMT bezel...
> 
> I think that they could do a robust business just selling bezels...


I've written Gunter about this in the past a few times. He's always said that it might be an option in the future.

I agree that they would sell many if they chose to sell them separately as they do the all polished ones now. And especially if they also make a GMT version as I also requested that they do. 
Color variations would also sell very well.
Red, Blue, Green, Orange and of course Black.
They should also make a satin/flat finish version too.

Only time will tell. There is a big investment expense on Steinhart's part as with each color or style variation there must be a minimum production number of units that have to be met before an order can be placed.


----------



## Skeptical

I've placed an order for the Titanium 500. It ticks all the right boxes for me. $604 shipped, in case anyone was curious.


----------



## onega

Skeptical said:


> I've placed an order for the Titanium 500. It ticks all the right boxes for me. $604 shipped, in case anyone was curious.


Your order was processed already!? I paid my other orders since last week and got 0 responses.


----------



## Skeptical

onega said:


> Your order was processed already!? I paid my other orders since last week and got 0 responses.


I'm not sure what you mean by processed, but I got a confirmation email almost immediately, and paid right away. I'm not too concerned about when it will actually ship.


----------



## sirlordcomic

I also find it utterly bland. Sorry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG

sirlordcomic said:


> I also find it utterly bland. Sorry.


As an avid fan to the brand, i agree that the new OT500 still look homag-ish to the Rollie Sub... but it's really minimal this time. 
If i'm to pick on the fault, it will be just the bezel design. It's time for Steinhart to come out with a new bezel design, or modify it with scallop grip. 
I believe that Steinhart had tried as hard as possible to ditch away the Mercedes hands cut down on the design similarity to the Rollie. However, i believe they can do a little more with or without the available components in inventory and cook up another look. Such as... 
-a total use of the greyish dial that was used in the OVM and OVR. A change in face color, is a major distraction of negative impression to Steinhart haters.
-as mentioned, redesign the bezel grip part.

Okay... enough on the design part... it's time to face the music!
Titanium case + bracelet, Top Grade Soprod A10, Ceramic Bezel insert with lumed markings... All these for under 500eu(export)... a good deal that really cannot miss! I might place an order on this... well... that gotta depend what's up in Gunter's sleeves. I'm now having image in mind of another variant with the same configuration, but grey dial and green ceramic bezel... wow!!! wouldn't that be nice if it's going to be happen?
(by the way... should you guys had noticed, DAVOSA have a range of TERNOS with Ceramic Bezel inserts of different colors. Black, Blue, Green and Brown... it's still lack of Orange and Liver Red...)

Last but not least, this price is really competitive that Kemmner may have to reconsider another pricing strategy to fight back with his TURTLES.


----------



## JSal

Ed.YANG said:


> A change in face color, is a major distraction of negative impression to Steinhart haters.


Ed, I'm confused as to what you are trying to say here... what does this mean?


----------



## Ed.YANG

Well... perhaps i should rephrase or improve on my grammar... haa~~~
Okay, jokes aside.

When one another WIS talks about a Rolex Sub without mentioning the colors in detail, be it the dial or bezel... what comes into your mind immediately?
A Black Bezel, a Black Dial with slightly greenish lumed markers and ...Mercedes hands right?
If the new Ocean Redux Titanium comes with a greyish dial... wouldn't that kick off(@ least it helped in certain way...) the negative impression of Steinhart as "copies" to some clueless mind ignorants out there?


----------



## JSal

Ed.YANG said:


> Well... perhaps i should rephrase or improve on my grammar... haa~~~
> Okay, jokes aside.
> 
> When one another WIS talks about a Rolex Sub without mentioning the colors in detail, be it the dial or bezel... what comes into your mind immediately?
> A Black Bezel, a Black Dial with slightly greenish lumed markers and ...Mercedes hands right?
> If the new Ocean Redux Titanium comes with a greyish dial... wouldn't that kick off(@ least it helped in certain way...) the negative impression of Steinhart as "copies" to some clueless mind ignorants out there?


Ahhh... it's all clear now. Thanks for the explanation, and I agree. Although I do like the new OT500 just the way it is with the black dial.
The grey dials are usually used for retro looking or styled homage watches. 
But the new OT500 is a modern interpretation of a diver watch built on the classic Rolex Sub case.

If I were to change one thing on the new OT500 it would be to add Applied Indices to the dial like the standard O1B. I think it would have given the watch an even richer more expensive look and I don't think it would have raised the price significantly.

Here are two pics for comparison of the Indices.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Meanwhile...


> valuewatchguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I even sent Steinhart a request about 6 months ago that they would do an homage to the 300...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!! So... any replies from them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valuewatchguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just that they would consider it for future plans but at that time had other projects in the works. I haven't tried to contact them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

SeaMaster 300 might have been considered?


----------



## valuewatchguy

Ed.YANG said:


> Meanwhile...
> 
> SeaMaster 300 might have been considered?


No, I think it was a polite way of saying they are not going to tell me their future plans.


----------



## JSal

Ed.YANG said:


> Meanwhile...
> 
> SeaMaster 300 might have been considered?


I have to admit that I wouldn't mind seeing that come to fruition.


----------



## Ed.YANG

JSal said:


> ...If I were to change one thing on the new OT500 it would be to add Applied Indices to the dial like the standard O1B. I think it would have given the watch an even richer more expensive look and I don't think it would have raised the price significantly.
> 
> Here are two pics for comparison of the Indices.
> 
> View attachment 5306194
> 
> View attachment 5306210


yep... one look "cheaply" printed, another "expensively" raised. Gotta agree, O.One looks better on the raised indices. Hmmm... i wonder can we relay our thoughts to somebody in the design team?


----------



## Ipromise

Skeptical said:


> I've placed an order for the Titanium 500. It ticks all the right boxes for me. $604 shipped, in case anyone was curious.


We'll be expecting pictures.


----------



## whoa

Yeah pics!  

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## j3T_

Ed.YANG said:


> yep... one look "cheaply" printed, another "expensively" raised. Gotta agree, O.One looks better on the raised indices. Hmmm... i wonder can we relay our thoughts to somebody in the design team?


Why? Because you don't like it, it should change for everyone? How selfish. I like the printed indices just fine, there are plenty of other models with raised indices to choose from.


----------



## richy240

j3T_ said:


> I like the printed indices just fine, there are plenty of other models with raised indices to choose from.


I agree. I like the "cheaper" look - gives it more of a sporty tool watch look, versus a dressed up tool watch. I mean, these are dive watches right? I'm not buying it to wear with a suit... 

EDIT: Admittedly, I won't be diving with it either. I haven't done any diving in 20 years, but dive-style watches are still at the top of my list.


----------



## JSal

j3T_ said:


> Why? Because you don't like it, it should change for everyone? How selfish. I like the printed indices just fine, there are plenty of other models with raised indices to choose from.





richy240 said:


> I agree. I like the "cheaper" look - gives it more of a sporty tool watch look, versus a dressed up tool watch. I mean, these are dive watches right? I'm not buying it to wear with a suit...
> 
> EDIT: Admittedly, I won't be diving with it either. I haven't done any diving in 20 years, but dive-style watches are still at the top of my list.


While I agree that the printed look has a more subdued Tool Watch look to it and I while I don't mind that look, I feel this watch would be better served by the applied indices and matching hands that are also outlined in Chrome and center filled with Luminova. 
The reason I feel this watch deserves it so much is that this new model has an upgraded engraved ceramic bezel, a titanium case, and a high end movement. 
So why stop there and not add the applied indices and matching hands...

Just my thoughts and personal preference. I have seen many a tool watch like this and don't feel that it only deserves use with a suit.

I own a Omega Planet Ocean which has many of these features and it is quite the to watch and I have worn it diving. 
I also own an H2O Kalmar OceanicTime SE 8000M and it has all these features and more and if that watch isn't the ultimate dive tool watch then I don't know what is.


----------



## richy240

JSal said:


> The reason I feel this watch deserves it so much is that this new model has an upgraded engraved ceramic bezel, a titanium case, and a high end movement.
> So why stop there and not add the applied indices and matching hands...


I definitely see your point, but I still personally prefer this particular watch in its current form. I think it makes for a simpler, less cluttered face with its two planes (watch face and hands) versus three (watch face, indices and hands), and the white-on-black (no silver outlining on the indices).

Either way, it's a great watch, and I really can't wait to take receipt of mine.


----------



## JSal

richy240 said:


> I definitely see your point, but I still personally prefer this particular watch in its current form. I think it makes for a simpler, less cluttered face with its two planes (watch face and hands) versus three (watch face, indices and hands), and the white-on-black (no silver outlining on the indices).
> 
> Either way, it's a great watch, and I really can't wait to take receipt of mine.


I totally see your point and respect your opinion. We just have slightly different opinions and neither is wrong or right. Just right for each of us.

Heck, I didn't dislike it enough to not order one myself. So I'm in the same boat as you and can't wait to also have mine in hand. In the mean time I'm going to browse the net and figure out what interesting custom strap I might add to this watch for a unique personal look.


----------



## richy240

JSal said:


> Heck, I didn't dislike it enough to not order one myself. So I'm in the same boat as you and can't wait to also have mine in hand. In the mean time I'm going to browse the net and figure out what interesting custom strap I might add to this watch for a unique personal look.


The anticipation and accessorizing it are the second and third best parts! (The first is actually having it, of course.) I think I'll end up on a black Nato with brushed hardware, and I'll probably pick up a black rubber strap too - keep it simple and "traditional" so to speak. Anyone know where to get an awesome rubber strap? This will be my first.

I also keep visiting the Steinhart web site to get another look! This watch really is the one I've been waiting for - a great combination of modern and classic in my opinion, and high-end features without breaking the bank. I literally ordered it within an hour of first seeing it on their web site - when I noticed it, I knew I had to have it.

SO EXCITED! :-!


----------



## the_old_curmudgeon

richy240 said:


> I definitely see your point, but I still personally prefer this particular watch in its current form. I think it makes for a simpler, less cluttered face with its two planes (watch face and hands) versus three (watch face, indices and hands), and the white-on-black (no silver outlining on the indices).
> 
> Either way, it's a great watch, and I really can't wait to take receipt of mine.


I myself would prefer the uncluttered look on what I would view as a true tool watch, but this is being targeted as a premium grade watch and while I appreciate there being little differences to help distinguish the watch from the typical diver I view the indices as being one of the little things that helps reinforce that this watch really is a cut above the typical Submariner homage.

But, this is a really just a matter of personal taste and I still really like the watch although I have an iron in a different upcoming fire so at the least I'm going to pass for this go around.


----------



## Ed.YANG

j3T_ said:


> Why? Because you don't like it, it should change for everyone? How selfish. I like the printed indices just fine, there are plenty of other models with raised indices to choose from.


Hmmm... let me take a closer look back at my reply whether did i say directly if this new release is cheap... 
Nope... i didn't. My reply was just to resonate what Jsal had pointed out, and what other buyers may expect if their key focus goes onto the look of a watch. That's why i had used the "inverted" comma on the 2 keywords.

The combo itself already is a real steal deal that one cannot miss! Hmmm... hopefully you are not suggesting Steinhart to price it higher to compete with other makes from other homage makers in the market...?


----------



## JSal

Ed.YANG said:


> Hmmm... let me take a closer look back at my reply whether did i say directly if this new release is cheap...
> Nope... i didn't. My reply was just to resonate what Jsal had pointed out, and what other buyers may expect if their key focus goes onto the look of a watch. That's why i had used the "inverted" comma on the 2 keywords.
> 
> The combo itself already is a real steal deal that one cannot miss! Hmmm... hopefully you are not suggesting Steinhart to price it higher to compete with other makes from other homage makers in the market...?


Don't worry about it Ed. You're entitled to your opinion and it was a good one as I fully agreed with it myself.

I think what j3T said was a result of a misunderstanding of what you were trying to say. That's why I quickly responded to him to clarify our point.

I know when I first met you on WUS I mistook some of the things you said too and I wasn't too sure about you. But the more I got to know you I knew you didn't have a mean bone in your body and you are a real nice guy. I quickly realized that it was just a simple language barrier. Your English is excellent, but at times your grammar or word choice in a sentence might cause a misunderstanding. 
Just today if you remember I had to ask you what you meant by something you wrote. Once you explained it to me it all made all the sense in the world.

I've learned that on WUS we have people from all around the world and we have to be considerate of others who don't speak English as well as some for the US or UK.

I applaud these people for learning, knowing and speaking a second or third language. As I can only speak English, and understand maybe a handful of Italian words. Probably all the dirty words. LOL

So I never get upset and I am extra patient and try to be helpful if someone has a difficult time communicating in English here on WUS.


----------



## MrDagon007

Instead of applied markers, Steinhart's multilayer lume printing could be a good compromise.

But anyway. It doesn't really do it for me. An upgraded O2 along similar ingredients, now that would be something cool with more personality.

Proposition/price ratio is still good 9f course. Though it begins to have interesting & characterful competition at the price, for example it was the price i paid for my mint condition Rado Original Diver. I also think I saw Tunas for a similar price while in Japan. Etc.


----------



## asrar.merchant

John,

For strap I am thinking golden brown thick strap with minimalist blue stitch. Yes predictable but quite classic. Think about it. 

I am positively sure that you can come up with 100times better strap ideas than me and I can't wait to see what you do with this one. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG

JSal said:


> ...I think what j3T said was a result of a misunderstanding of what you were trying to say. That's why I quickly responded to him to clarify our point....Your English is excellent, but at times your grammar or word choice in a sentence might cause a misunderstanding.....


Heeee~~~~
Actually i just want to make my clarification more clearer to not only j3T, but also others who may misunderstood what i had posted initially. So, i'm not really offended by j3T questioning. In fact, he had pointed out one thing that may be going on in other forums or perhaps not in hobbyist forums... which is the message conveying activities to product makers that may/could affect final product design that may/could have positive or negative impact on future product sales as well as popularity... all these caused by implementation of an individual desire during product conception stages.

Well... in this era... ever since the motorcar age, we had been living in a *smoke and mirror* age.
A FORD LASER you saw in other country, could be rebadged as MERCURY LASER(?) in America.

And here i wonder... does Smoke and Mirror sounds familiar to some?
(should i make it plural?)


----------



## ZIPPER79

For my personal tastes your, maybe, strap color combo would be my favorite.....



asrar.merchant said:


> John,
> 
> For strap I am thinking golden brown thick strap with minimalist blue stitch. Yes predictable but quite classic. Think about it.
> 
> I am positively sure that you can come up with 100times better strap ideas than me and I can't wait to see what you do with this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman

Is it just me or has anyone else receiving the Kiga found the second strap way too big?? I have a 7.25" wrist and even on the last hole with clasp its way too big. Surprised.... Not sure how I punch a tidy extra hole as its a smart strap and I don't want to spoil it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

I haven't tried the extra strap yet. I have the same size wrist, I can try it tomorrow to see how it wears.


----------



## JSal

pesman said:


> Is it just me or has anyone else receiving the Kiga found the second strap way too big?? I have a 7.25" wrist and even on the last hole with clasp its way too big. Surprised.... Not sure how I punch a tidy extra hole as its a smart strap and I don't want to spoil it


You can buy a leather punch that will make a multitude of hole sizes. You can purchase one that is very inexpensive.

Chisels, Punches & Files - Chrome Plated Steel Leather Punch


----------



## JSal

You could also take the strap to your local shoemaker. He will have the necessary tool to add a perfect hole in the strap. 

You could also contact Steinhart and ask them for a smaller size. They usually carry straps in two or three sizes.


----------



## pesman

JSal said:


> You could also take the strap to your local shoemaker. He will have the necessary tool to add a perfect hole in the strap.
> 
> You could also contact Steinhart and ask them for a smaller size. They usually carry straps in two or three sizes.


Thanks Jsal will drop them a line. And off to the local shoe repairer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

The straps are identical in length, albeit the holes are positioned differently:


----------



## Riker

Further to this, I would recommend every person into watches & in lieu of course straps like we all are should have one of these or just a single hole punch on hand.



JSal said:


> You can buy a leather punch that will make a multitude of hole sizes. You can purchase one that is very inexpensive.
> 
> Chisels, Punches & Files - Chrome Plated Steel Leather Punch


----------



## Watchfreek

I have a different one and have so far been unable to find one like the one shown that makes a hole small enough. So make sure its the right one for doing watch straps.


----------



## pesman

Watchfreek said:


> The straps are identical in length, albeit the holes are positioned differently:


Frustrating that they stopped the holes so low. Dropped then an email anyway.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

pesman said:


> Frustrating that they stopped the holes so low. Dropped then an email anyway.


That's because they also extended the length of the padding in the strap too.
So they can only put holes in so far up.


----------



## Watchfreek

It is interesting to note that a No. 262 Vintage Brown strap I had purchased earlier (the one on my KIGA No.2 now) not only has a different texture, a shorter padded section, different colored stitching and different width keepers, but also more holes and holes that end further up the strap.

However, if you can get the holes put in, it's probably more efficient if you just add a few more holes. If yours is the same as mine, i figure you can add at least two, maybe three more holes. Good luck!


----------



## Watchfreek

JSal said:


> That's because they also extended the length of the padding in the strap too.
> So they can only put holes in so far up.


Yup, not only is the padded section longer than the Gunny, it's even longer than the earlier versions of the same strap (as noted above and per my earlier discussion with you about this strap). The texture is very different.


----------



## Craustin1

yea, my strap fits on the last hole, I think it's part of using the deployment clasp on the strap.


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Yup, not only is the padded section longer than the Gunny, it's even longer than the earlier versions of the same strap (as noted above and per my earlier discussion with you about this strap). The texture is very different.


That's right. I remember now. Amazing how there can be so many wide variations of the same strap.

With leather and natural materials there are always variances. But overall length, length of padding, amount of holes, hole location, etc. etc. is a bit over the top.


----------



## Watchfreek

Check out the keepers. They're so different you'd think they were made by different manufacturers (pobably were made by different people). 

I prefer the earlier ones with off-white stitching, more opened grained/suede-like leather and wider keepers more. I have another on an O1V. However both are great straps in their own way and both look great on many watches. I'm glad to have acquired something a little bit different this time.


----------



## Ed.YANG

STEINHART's "tasers" really give me some shocks sometime...








...especially after some search thru their German page gallery, when one can't find any info... the first thing that hits the mind will be, "another upcoming release??"
And that expectation smashes into bits and pieces after you see Steinhart's reply in their facebook page... "No, it's a limited edition from many years ago, only 25 made."


----------



## MrDagon007

Ed.YANG said:


> STEINHART's "tasers" really give me some shocks sometime...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...especially after some search thru their German page gallery, when one can't find any info... the first thing that hits the mind will be, "another upcoming release??"
> And that expectation smashes into bits and pieces after you see Steinhart's reply in their facebook page... "No, it's a limited edition from many years ago, only 25 made."


Lovely, I think this was a czech forum project, they remade a cockpit clock. I think I saw it in the early Thor discussions.


----------



## Ipromise

MrDagon007 said:


> Lovely, I think this was a czech forum project, they remade a cockpit clock. I think I saw it in the early Thor discussions.


That is a gorgeous piece - me want!


----------



## Riker

You & many others want to get their hands on a Steinhart Chronomag L.E piece. Truly one of if no the best L.E ever done by Steinhart & the first & only to use the 2801 calibre.



Ipromise said:


> That is a gorgeous piece - me want!


----------



## JSal

Riker said:


> You & many others want to get their hands on a Steinhart Chronomag L.E piece. *Truly one of if no the best L.E ever done by Steinhart & the first & only to use the 2801 calibre.*


Are you sure about that James?

The STEINHART "Nav B-Uhr VINTAGE TITANIUM limited" also come with the 2801...

I know because it is one of several Steinhart grails that I have been hunting on the secondary market for several years. In the interim I own the media blasted steel version of this watch that carries the 2824-2 and is identical from the front with its gorgeous cocoa brown dial and glistening gold hands.

Never in my life did I ever expect to correct one of the foremost Steinhart experts on this site or in the world. ;-)

You can see the Vintage Ti LE at the link below...

Nav B-Uhr VINTAGE TITANIUM limited - gallery - Steinhart Watches


----------



## MrDagon007

Riker said:


> You & many others want to get their hands on a Steinhart Chronomag L.E piece. Truly one of if no the best L.E ever done by Steinhart & the first & only to use the 2801 calibre.


perhaps ripe for a chinese remake then!


----------



## Watchfreek

MrDagon007 said:


> perhaps ripe for a chinese remake then!


I have once asked the "expert" on Sea-gull (who we both know) about the possibility of sourcing a similar movement i.e. hand-winding movement with central second hand. He was not confident that one exists at the moment, but of course it does not mean they are not able to develop one. At this point I'd much prefer to place my hopes on Gunter and Simon for a more robust movement....

(Actually that photo was taken in HK last week. I would have liked to see you say that to Gunter's face  )


----------



## Tony A.H

we all have different taste in Watches. there are some we like, some we Love and consider the best models ever made.

for me. i think the BEST so far are the Nav-B A & B Dials with a Modified Unitas to center second. 
the feeling and pleasure of hand winding Them is like no other Watch. IMO.

*Edit*.
i was picturing a different Caliber when i thought about 2801 (i imagined a Automatic Caliber instead)..

however i do feel that the Best Fliegers are the ones with Hand Wind Calibers. an Automatic chrono is a different story ;-))..
so i guess this one put it in the List of: Best Models.


----------



## JSal

MrDagon007 said:


> perhaps ripe for a chinese remake then!


Isn't that always what happens?

They copy everything. One day I hope they'll join the rest of the world and respect registered patents. (not that the 2801 is still under patent as I'm fairly certain it's expired a long time ago)


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> we all have different taste in Watches. there are some we like, some we Love and consider the best models ever made.
> 
> *for me. i think the BEST so far are the Nav-B A & B Dials with a Modified Unitas to center second.
> the feeling and pleasure of hand winding Them is like no other Watch. IMO.
> *
> 
> *Edit*.
> i was picturing a different Caliber when i thought about 2801 (i imagined a Automatic Caliber instead)..
> 
> however i do feel that the Best Fliegers are the ones with Hand Wind Calibers. an Automatic chrono is a different story ;-))..
> so i guess this one put it in the List of: Best Models.


Those two are the top Steinhart grails on my list. I'd sell almost everything else to own them both.
And if I'm not mistaken Tony, you own both.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Tony very well said. Best Fliegers are the handwind ones. 

Imagine. What if a flieger had the Handwind Chrono movement like the NOS of LE Mans Hertiage Chrono. 

That I believe would be the best flieger Chrono at least for me. 

But yes handwind in overall is the best ever. The feeling of winding them is just pure love. 

I would convert all my watches to handwinds any day if I was given the option. 

It's a feeling beyond description . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

asrar.merchant said:


> Imagine. What if a flieger had the Handwind Chrono movement like the NOS of LE Mans Hertiage Chrono.
> 
> That I believe would be the best flieger Chrono at least for me.


 a Hand wind Flieger Chronograph would be a Dream come true.
i'm talking about the *illusive *Mono-Pusher Chrono that we may never see :-(. but doesn't Hurt to dream.

*Warning. Pictures are Painful to look at*


----------



## Tony A.H

yes mi amigo.. and i Guard them with my Life

i love how the Unitas Caliber almost fills in the entire Case





(the 2801 is much smaller) borrowed from the Net.


----------



## noregrets

asrar.merchant said:


> But yes handwind in overall is the best ever. The feeling of winding them is just pure love.
> 
> I would convert all my watches to handwinds any day if I was given the option.
> 
> It's a feeling beyond description .


+100. Truer words never spoken Asrar. I know I say that often, but these are the truest of all.


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> yes mi amigo.. and i Guard them with my Life
> 
> i love how the Unitas Caliber almost fills in the entire Case
> 
> (the 2801 is much smaller) borrowed from the Net.


Yes... I'm all too familiar with all 3. The 2 Replica LE's are at the very top of my elusive list.


----------



## JSal

noregrets said:


> +100. Truer words never spoken Asrar. I know I say that often, but these are the truest of all.


I love a handwind movement. I love it immensely, and I get the emotion of the moment... but would you really want ALL your watches to be handwind?

Maybe you guys would, but auto's hold a rightful place in my collection.

What I would like in my collection is a beautifully decorated Unitas based movement, Swan Neck regulated, converted to central seconds hand, and hacking movement in a Steinhart Nav.B

That is why I desire those Steinhart Nav.b's so much. To me they are the pinnacle of the Steinhart line. A watch that for me has yet to be matched or duplicated by them and never will.
55 pieces each. 110 watches total made combined.
So I dream and I search...


----------



## MrDagon007

I like handwind (in fact most of my vintage watches are) yet I have no preference either way. The daily ritual is fun for sure, but even nicer for me is that they can be made much thinner. Eventually I will end up with a Nomos Metro...


----------



## MrDagon007

Watchfreek said:


> I have once asked the "expert" on Sea-gull (who we both know) about the possibility of sourcing a similar movement i.e. hand-winding movement with central second hand. He was not confident that one exists at the moment, but of course it does not mean they are not able to develop one. At this point I'd much prefer to place my hopes on Gunter and Simon for a more robust movement....
> 
> (Actually that photo was taken in HK last week. I would have liked to see you say that to Gunter's face  )


It is a pity that indian company HMT has gone belly up a year or so ago. Their classic, well-proven handwoumd movement could be welcome today. There is a pretty project watch in Affordables using a last batch of say 150 HMT movements.


----------



## Watchfreek

It maybe a fun, romantic, whatever daily ritual interacting with the watch when all's well... until you bust a hairspring with your very own hands. I've done it with my Speedy Pro. It wasn't cheap to fix. Now i have a phobia each time I wind a watch up....it's no longer fun. Just sayin'.....


----------



## Riker

John, thanks mate...

Consider you needing to provide a correction for my previous post as a temporary moment of overloaditis on my part.


----------



## JSal

Riker said:


> John, consider you providing a correction for me as a temporary moment of overloaditis on my part.
> 
> Thanks mate...!


LOL. I knew it was a slip on your part James. I just had to take advantage of the opportunity as it will probably never happen again.

It's not often when the Padawan gets to correct the Jedi Master ;-)


----------



## spacemanvt

I am sure this has been asked 100x times but will the OVM ever come back with a black dial?


----------



## JSal

spacemanvt said:


> I am sure this has been asked 100x times but will the OVM ever come back with a black dial?


In life I've learned to never say never...

But if you were to ask me what the odds were or if I'd ever bet on it...

I'd say absolutely not, and the odds are infinitely stacked against you ever seeing them bring it back in that exact configuration.

I can't recall a single case where Steinhart has exactly duplicated a watch once it has been retired and/or discontinued.

By the way... I just sold my OVM ver.1 here on WUS to pay for my New Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500

I actually just got an email from the buyer saying the watch arrived safely at his home today and that he is very satisfied with the purchase.

Keep your eye on the WUS sales forum. I can just about promise you that you will see one come up for sale by another member from time to time. 
If you happen to see one and it's reasonably priced, I'd jump on it quickly as it won't last long. 
Mine sold in a day and a half.
Also, expect to pay a premium over the original price as they are now in demand.


----------



## asrar.merchant

People who have this watch please share a lume shot of it or tell me more about the lume. As mine doesn't seem to have any lume at all.

Mine is number 39.

What do I do. Send it for a service and re lume???










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Wow...

I own one, and I own it's even more rare Chronograph brother. 

Give me a few minutes to pull the watch out and I will take a nice Lume shot.

The lume on these watches are amazing and glow a ry nice green color through the sandwich dial. The whole small seconds sub-dial illuminates too.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Mine seems to have no lume at all. What do I do bro. Should I send it to Steinhart for a service and relume. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

OK. Here it is, I charged the lume and took this picture just for you.









I would write an email and send it to [email protected]

They will probably ask you to send it back. What I think needs to be done since this is a sandwich dial. Is the lower dial underneath the Silver dial needs to be replaced. The lower dial really has nothing printed on it and appears to be nothing more than a round disk coated with black lume that glows green.

This is just my estimation. But I'm fairly certain they can correct the issue for you as they usually keep extra parts which are not for general sale but kept only for this type of situation where a customer needs a repair to his/her watch.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Done sir right away. 

Oh I love that lume. But hate sending watches back. Very painful. I know it needs to be done. 

The lume is lovely. Very very thankful to you John for sending me that shot and for explaining the right procedure ahead. Thank you very much bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> Done sir right away.
> 
> Oh I love that lume. But hate sending watches back. Very painful. I know it needs to be done.
> 
> The lume is lovely. Very very thankful to you John for sending me that shot and for explaining the right procedure ahead. Thank you very much bro.


No problem Asrar. Anytime my brother.

As a side note, the Black Lume typically has never been a very good lume as far as brightness and/or longevity goes. 
Although this particular watch has the very best glowing black lume I have ever seen on any watch by far. 
Almost all black lume when fully charged can barely be seen and doesn't glow for more than a minute.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Oh ok John that makes a little sense then. Let me charge it outside in the sun and see what happens. 

Also need to speak to you about some other questions. Will email you soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

As always John you are spot on and always on top of things. Not a word wrong you have said. (Except the disapproval of the MiG...Hahahaha)

Here is the lume after a walk in the sun.










It does take ages to charge and also is not very bright. I agree with what you say.

Anyways since I have emailed Steinhart and since this is an old release. I will send it in for a service and full check. Would want to keep this beauty well.

It's my second 47mm after the marine timer and the since I returned that one stupidly. This is going to be the first keeper 47mm.

I like the fit of the 47. I don't find it big at all. I find it right actually.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> As always John you are spot on and always on top of things. Not a word wrong you have said. (Except the disapproval of the MiG...Hahahaha)
> 
> Here is the lume after a walk in the sun.
> 
> It does take ages to charge and also is not very bright. I agree with what you say.
> 
> Anyways since I have emailed Steinhart and since this is an old release. I will send it in for a service and full check. Would want to keep this beauty well.
> 
> It's my second 47mm after the marine timer and the since I returned that one stupidly. This is going to be the first keeper 47mm.
> 
> I like the fit of the 47. I don't find it big at all. I find it right actually.


Even mine needee a good charge to shine bright. I used a Maglite LED flashlight which will usually make lume glow like a burning torch.

As for the Marine Timer... I think you made a mistake sending that one back.

When I wanted one it was back ordered and I waited a long time to receive it.

But I'm glad I own it's one of the watches I'd never part with as it is so unique and different.


----------



## Tony A.H

JSal said:


> I love a handwind movement. I love it immensely, and I get the emotion of the moment... but would you really want ALL your watches to be handwind?
> 
> Maybe you guys would, but auto's hold a rightful place in my collection.
> 
> What I would like in my collection is a beautifully decorated Unitas based movement, Swan Neck regulated, converted to central seconds hand, and hacking movement in a Steinhart Nav.B
> 
> That is why I desire those Steinhart Nav.b's so much. To me they are the pinnacle of the Steinhart line. A watch that for me has yet to be matched or duplicated by them and never will.
> 55 pieces each. 110 watches total made combined.
> So I dream and I search...


i'm totally with you John.
probably Half of my Watches are Manual Wind. the rest are Automatic, and wouldn't want to change that.
as i said earlier. the real feel for a Pilot Watch (3 Hands) for me should be Manual but also don't mind and Automatic Chrono Pilot.

i also would love to have what you desire. is another Run in Titanium Case with all the Extra Goodies in the Caliber and a Dome Plexi instead of Sapphire.


----------



## Tony A.H

oh it's Not that Bad at all. and you shouldn't feel Nervous Manually Winding it.
if you're still Not sure and wanna be on the safe side, how about giving your Watch 25 Turns every morning . this way you won't reach the Maximum or the Tension where you can no longer turn the crown.

personally, i fully wind it every 2 days and have never had any problems with any of them.


----------



## MrDagon007

Deleted


----------



## Tony A.H

sorry guys to interject .
1st i don't have that watch to compare it with yours. but what i know is that the Lume Material was used on this particular Watch is different from other Watches. so i wouldn't expect it to Glow like other pieces with BG-W9 or C3. 

again. i maybe Wrong as often..


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> oh it's Not that Bad at all. and you shouldn't feel Nervous Manually Winding it.
> if you're still Not sure and wanna be on the safe side, how about giving your Watch 25 Turns every morning . this way you won't reach the Maximum or the Tension where you can no longer turn the crown.
> 
> personally, i fully wind it every 2 days and have never had any problems with any of them.


Hey Tony, I'm confused. I went back about 4 or 5 pages and I can't seem to find who your post about winding was in response to.


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> sorry guys to interject .
> 1st i don't have that watch to compare it with yours. but what i know is that the Lume Material was used on this particular Watch is different from other Watches. so i wouldn't expect it to Glow like other pieces with BG-W9 or C3.
> 
> again. i maybe Wrong as often..


No, you are spot on... the black lume is probably the worst lume if you're a lume glow freak.

But which ever black lume Steinhart used is the best I've ever seen. While it doesn't last super long, it does last a while and you can charge it enough to shine fairly bright. A lot brighter than any other black lume I've come across.

It may have something to do with the fact that it is possibly heavily coated on the lower portion of the sandwich dial.

Basically Black lume is used for aesthetics when viewing the watch in daylight. 
It's certainly not for its glow potential.


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> oh it's Not that Bad at all. and you shouldn't feel Nervous Manually Winding it.
> if you're still Not sure and wanna be on the safe side, how about giving your Watch 25 Turns every morning . this way you won't reach the Maximum or the Tension where you can no longer turn the crown.
> 
> personally, i fully wind it every 2 days and have never had any problems with any of them.


I think he's responding to me. I didn't mention it was an 18 year old Speedy that snapped a hair spring. I also learnt from a fellow local WIS that his speedy also gave way too. So i guess the spring on that watch is a bit fragile, especially if it's aged.

Anyway, i guess my point was once you've developed a phobia, winding a watch is no longer that fun anymore...


----------



## Tony A.H

i was responding to Dave.

well, for an 18 year old ?. that explains it. 
if it hasn't been serviced all these years ? i'm Not surprised it snapped on you. 
i guess you maybe suffering of *OWCD* (over winding compulsive disorder) :think:. but don't worry, there's Medicine for that.;-)


----------



## Tony A.H

yeah. maybe it wasn't design to Glow Strong.
(i'm guessing the whole Disc underneath the Dial is coated with luminous material?!. so for that reason it last longer than other watches).

i've seen the *B&R* Aviation in all Black (Hand and Dial), and almost have No glow.


----------



## asrar.merchant

I have seen the exact same one of B&R Tony. You are right, It's a black hole. 

I agree this watch as made for the aesthetics of the silver sandwich sunburst dial against the black lume effect in day light and not made as a lume torch. I have no complains as such. 

I was just concerned if others watches were ok and my watch had a concern. But it doesn't seem so. So all is good. 

Enjoying the 47mm size throughly. Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> i was responding to Dave.
> 
> well, for an 18 year old ?. that explains it.
> if it hasn't been serviced all these years ? i'm Not surprised it snapped on you.
> i guess you maybe suffering of *OWCD* (over winding compulsive disorder) :think:. but don't worry, there's Medicine for that.;-)


Haha any non-medicinal cures for owcd? Another handwinding watch? Maybe there's another one on its way? 

Congrats on the deal asrar. Glad you've sorted it out. Yeah, sandwich dial + black lume isn't a good combo but as you've probably discovered a proper charge might get you at least a moment of decent glow.

(why are we discussing a model that's a few years old in a next model thread anyway???  )


----------



## Tony A.H

put all worries behind and enjoy that beauty.
congratulations.


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> yeah. maybe it wasn't design to Glow Strong.
> (i'm guessing the whole Disc underneath the Dial is coated with luminous material?!. so for that reason it last longer than other watches).
> 
> i've seen the *B&R* Aviation in all Black (Hand and Dial), and almost have No glow.


Black lume is for aesthetics to the overall look of the watch. Not for luminescence.

Like I said before... I've never seen a black lume glow as much as I have the Steinhart LSE. Black lume usually barely glows if at all. But Asrar's seems to have lost its luminescence completely.


----------



## Riker

I just added a lume pic of my LSE's to my LSE post of last night in the Steinhart photo gallery.


----------



## JSal

Riker said:


> I just added a lume pic of my LSE's to my LSE post of last night in the Steinhart photo gallery.





Riker said:


> Congrats Asrar an LSE.... Superb......!
> 
> To celebrate LSE's here are my two beauties.....
> 
> Update: And after 2 mins under a bright light. (this level of luminosity lasted about 1min before dying out rapidly which is to be expected)
> 
> ;-)


Both of my LSE's do the exact same thing. The pic of my LSE last night that I posted for Asrar was charged with an LED Maglite which will normally excite the SuperLuminova to an extent that it is close to looking as if it were charged by the Sun.
But with the black as you can see from my pic last night that while it was strong and clear, it wasn't as bright as a white lume would have been.

Again, I don't know which black lume Steinhart used, or like I said before maybe it was because of the sandwich dial and the way the under dial is just a disc heavily slathered with black lume, but it glows better than any other black lume I've experienced by leaps and bounds.


----------



## SD350

Tony A.H said:


> a Hand wind Flieger Chronograph would be a Dream come true.
> i'm talking about the *illusive *Mono-Pusher Chrono that we may never see :-(. but doesn't Hurt to dream.
> 
> *Warning. Pictures are Painful to look at*


Oh the things I would do for a mono-pusher....


----------



## Tony A.H

they're gorgeous.

MeisterSinger Paleograph comes with with a Modified Unitas. 
yours for only $8,500


----------



## asrar.merchant

Tony I would do equally as much for a mono-pusher, if not more. 

I have read all yours, riker's and simon's post on the topic of years ago. 

For now we can only dream about it. What a beauty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> they're gorgeous.
> 
> MeisterSinger Paleograph comes with with a Modified Unitas.
> yours for only $8,500


Ah Meistermono does it again......reasonable price me thinks. Go for it, Tony


----------



## sasha

ouch!.don't know which hurts more, the steinhart pictures or meistersinger price?


----------



## Tony A.H

hehe. i believe it's a 43mm.
and you know Well what i like ?!


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Yup, that is exactly why i didn't get one when i had the chance.

Now that you've got everyone excited about monopushers and center-second handwinders, what next? Lobby Gunter? Do we need a separate thread?


----------



## Boggy

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I wonder if there is a new release in the offing before the holidays. Should be nice


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Boggy said:


> I wonder if there is a new release in the offing before the holidays. Should be nice


I don't have Facebook, but I heard a rumor from someone on Facebook that there is a possibility of a 4th Edition coming in the series of 48mm Marine Chronograph Limited Edition with Chronometer Movement.

I wonder what color the dial will be this time :think:

Colors already used: Grey, Blue, Green

*Note: the green dial version also used a bronze case.

Tony, I know you'll be happy to hear this as you own all 3 above, while I just own the green.


----------



## MrDagon007

Those marine chronographs sure are sexy...


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

oh wow.!!!!!!
4th Edition ?????. i have No idea. so you don't know if this info is True or Not ?. guess we'll have to wait.

sure Dave. it might work !. and i'll be the first to put my Name on Begging List. 
that would my Dream come True.


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

It's all rumor right now. But we'll see what happens.


----------



## Boggy

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I wish it is something else. Only people "IN" the circle gets a hold of the 48mm Marine Chrono LE  Perhaps it is time for a 44mm LE version


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Oooo, this sounds exclusive, VIP'ish, pimpin' stylish, elitist....I probably will never qualify, but how does one become part of the "circle".......


----------



## ColdCactus

Does Steinhart make any batman (black and blue) inserts for the 42mm GMT?


----------



## asrar.merchant

I don't think so Steinhart makes any black and blue inserts. Haven't seen any yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

ColdCactus said:


> Does Steinhart make any batman (black and blue) inserts for the 42mm GMT?


They most definitely have not to this point. What the future holds is another story.


----------



## Boggy

My understanding is that manufacturing a two-tone ceramic bezel is very difficult. From an article when the Rolex Batman was released: "It is widely reported that manufacturing ceramic is extremely difficult and adding another color while maintaining the integrity/strength increases the level of manufacturing complexity." Hurray for Steinhart if they can do something similar


----------



## asrar.merchant

Regarding new release. There is a strong wave of feeling going around regarding a bronze cased diver with a green or blue dial. 

Apparently the Maestro had some conversation with someone on social media regarding this and it was left to let's see what the year brings and some laughter. 

So could be a bronze diver. That would be an awesome one in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boggy

I think this could be a good one. I just hope that Steinhart uses a bronze that is a bit reddish rather than yellowish. Cheers!



asrar.merchant said:


> Regarding new release. There is a strong wave of feeling going around regarding a bronze cased diver with a green or blue dial.
> 
> Apparently the Maestro had some conversation with someone on social media regarding this and it was left to let's see what the year brings and some laughter.
> 
> So could be a bronze diver. That would be an awesome one in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Boggy said:


> I think this could be a good one. I just hope that Steinhart uses a bronze that is a bit reddish rather than yellowish. Cheers!


That would be awesome I agree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



asrar.merchant said:


> Regarding new release. There is a strong wave of feeling going around regarding a bronze cased diver with a green or blue dial.
> 
> Apparently the Maestro had some conversation with someone on social media regarding this and it was left to let's see what the year brings and some laughter.
> 
> So could be a bronze diver. That would be an awesome one in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A la panerai 1950 submariner bronzo!







Drooooolllll


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> Oooo, this sounds exclusive, VIP'ish, pimpin' stylish, elitist....I probably will never qualify, but how does one become part of the "circle".......


LOL. let me know when you find out .


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



delco714 said:


> A la panerai 1950 submariner bronzo! Drooooolllll


 i Hope Not. and i highly doubt Steinhart would use cues from Panerai. 
really why ?!. what's the point?, they have Great designs of their own.. besides, they do have a Green Dial Bronze in the Triton Family..


----------



## delco714

Bc it's a breathtaking watch...duh.. Also I meant the combo of bronze/green


----------



## asrar.merchant

I too don't see a Panerai style watch coming from them. 

The bronzo is a beautiful watch no doubt. But not quite needed in the Steinhart line up. 

Yes the triton is there and it's breathtaking. 

Another full bronze diver with green or blue wouldn't hurt or even brown. And they haven't done a diver LE in a long time too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Boggy said:


> I think this could be a good one. I just hope that Steinhart uses a bronze that is a bit reddish rather than yellowish. Cheers!


It has more copper in it. Steinhart uses a bronze billet that has less copper and appears closer in color to brass. I too love the bronze with the beautiful warm redish hues. Very beautiful and it grows a very nice deep patina like a penny does if you allow it to.

My feeling is that we won't see this offered from Steinhart. That bronze is a bit more expensive so that may be why. We cannot forget that Gunter does an amazing job at balancing quality and value for the price. That is his recipe for success and that I believe will not be changing anytime soon if he can help it.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

The Panerai is awesome but personally I wouldn't want to see Steinhart go the Parnis route and as said, they don't need to. The Marine Officer series is in essence a Panerai design, albeit an uncommon one. One is enough.


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> The Panerai is awesome but personally I wouldn't want to see Steinhart go the Parnis route and as said, they don't need to.


I really don't think we have anything to worry about. I'd be stunned if they did.


----------



## Watchfreek

I wouldn't know, I'm not in the circle


----------



## MrDagon007

I agree they don't need help from panerai to design a big honkin' badass bronze diver.


----------



## delco714

Jeez Louise you guys ran with my name drop of panerai huh.. All I simply meant was the green and bronze combo.when I think of those colors I think if that panerai! Infinite options outside of that style


----------



## Watchfreek

If that's what you want, they have the Marine officer bronze and the ever illusive Bronzo if you can ever get a hold of one. Admittedly, i'd love to get a hold of that Panny tho.


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> If that's what you want, they have the Marine officer bronze and the ever illusive Bronzo if you can ever get a hold of one. Admittedly, i'd love to get a hold of that Panny tho.


I was lucky enough to get one of those LE Bronzo's. Not only that, but it's the exact one that Steinhart used for their website pictures of the watch.

I wonder if that's good enough to get me into the circle? :think:


----------



## Watchfreek

Given the number of those issued, I'd say you ARE in the circle 

However, we both know someone who has them all..... And the Panerai.... Which makes him a demi-god, if not a god


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Given the number of those issued, I'd say you ARE in the circle
> 
> However, we both know someone who has them all..... And the Panerai.... Which makes him a demi-god, if not a god


I'm humbled in his presence. We have a nick name for the 3 MC LE's he has...

It's called the "Ultimate Trifeca".

Throw the Panerai in the mix and I'm at a loss for words...


----------



## sasha

oh i'm laughin'. u guys are funny. i'm usually in bed by 8 o'clock but couldn't sleep so i thought to kill a few minutes catching up. i think i know who he is https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/pimped-out-my-marine-chronograph-bronzo-1074701-4.html#post8262241 .that makes these 2 double illusive for me


----------



## Watchfreek

Shhh Loki does not want people to know who he really is....


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> personally I wouldn't want to see Steinhart go the Parnis route


that's Right.!


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> If that's what you want, they have the Marine officer bronze and the ever illusive Bronzo if you can ever get a hold of one. Admittedly, i'd love to get a hold of that Panny tho.


lol. looks like some of you were having a little Party last night.

yes. the Marine Chronograph is one that comes with Green Dial.
but how about this model.? seems forgotten already.

(*Picture borrowed from the Net*)..


----------



## spain72

Steinhart and Parnis are planets of different Universes... 
HELLO TONY!!!!! 😊


----------



## Tony A.H

hey Stranger !.
good seeing you again .. Hope all is Well.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Hey Tony I didn't know you had. Triton Bronze. If that is your watch, I am quite amazed how you keeping up with the 45mm size. That is not the waters you would dive in. Pun intended. 

As i mentioned earlier the Triton is an absolute beauty. I love mine. Seeing very few of them around I feel they are more of an acquired taste. Maybe I am wrong. 

Nevertheless it's a unique and lovely watch with a perfect play of colors. 

I know Dave is not into that kind of green so it's out of question for him. But the Pam bronze or Marine Chrono LE can make him bend his mind, or so it seems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

asrar.merchant said:


> I know Dave is not into that kind of green so it's out of question for him. But the Pam bronze or Marine Chrono LE can make him bend his mind, or so it seems.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, really???


----------



## Tony A.H

my Bad.
sorry Asrar. i should edit the Post.
i don't have that Watch (i included the picture as an example). however i do have the other Triton Anniversary. and i Love it. sure it's a 45mm but it's Beauty overweights it's size.

(older picture)


i should take a Fresh shot. the case now has taken on a Green-ish color.

Cheers


----------



## asrar.merchant

Tony you should take a fresh shot. We want to see that color please. 

Dave, mate OFCOURSE I know you have this one and you love it. I remember what you told me before I got this one, that "this marine officer bronze was something that couldn't take of your wrist for a month when you got it" and it was exactly true for me too. Surely my most lovely Steinhart. 

What I meant was the triton green was not for you. That's what you had said when I got the triton right buddy?

But I am sure the Marine Chronometer Bronzo Limited Edition or the Pam Bronzo which has the similar more bright green can make you change your mind. 
That's what I meant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

asrar.merchant said:


> What I meant was the triton green was not for you. That's what you had said when I got the triton right buddy?
> 
> But I am sure the Marine Chronometer Bronzo Limited Edition or the Pam Bronzo which has the similar more bright green can make you change your mind.
> That's what I meant.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


....and so I demonstrated my tolerance towards green, that i happened to be wearing yesterday


----------



## Tony A.H

sure. i'll take some Pictures for you today around Lunch time.

after a few years of seeing so many Bronze Watches. i find *Green Dial* is the most suited/Beautiful Color against Bronze .
at first i hated it, but slowly started to grow on me and now it's my most favorite Dial Color..

of course Brown, Grey, Black and even *Blue*(from *Ennebi Fondale*) are Nice as well.


----------



## Tony A.H

here you go Asrar.

the Triton next to her Grand Daddy .
i took the pictures in the Lab under a Correction (Natural) Day-light 5500 Kelvin . so this is exactly the Color of the Patina. no more. no less



i like the fact that both are Different (not so redundant in Color).. each has it's own unique Character.


----------



## asrar.merchant

It's a relatively easy prediction this time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boggy

30ATM Bronze?


----------



## asrar.merchant

Could be. Could also be a 30atm DLC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

asrar.merchant said:


> It's a relatively easy prediction this time.


 yeah. looks easy to me too.
i usually miss. but i think this one might be/could be the 30 ATM Next Generation :think:.


----------



## Watchfreek

Someone's getting real sloppy with their teasers.....


----------



## MrDagon007

Or a more masculine new O2?


----------



## Vindic8

Triton Premium Bronze.


----------



## Watchfreek

Vindic8, why do you think it's a premium, if a bronze at all?


----------



## JSal

My guess is....

Since the original Triton Dual Time was discontinued some time ago...

*This "teaser" is the "NEW" Triton Dual Time Premium, using the Soprod (9384) A10/24 movement.
*
The reason I feel Steinhart would use the Soprod in this model is that the ETA 2893 is becoming harder and harder to source as time goes on. 
Just look at their website at the Ocean 44 GMT models. They are all back ordered until April 2016... Seven months...and we all know that might get pushed further back as time gets closer to April.


----------



## Ed.YANG

MrDagon007 said:


> Or a more masculine new O2?


O2 with TRITON markers? Hmmm... I'm trying to visualize on such combo...


----------



## Watchfreek

It would be great if they can resolve the supply issue with gmt movements. Is the 9384 new or already proven? (i know nothing about soprods other than the silly debate over the A10's origins). If proven, I'd say go for it. They'd sell a lot more watches this way.

Instead of guessing what exactly it would be, i think it would probably be more useful to figure out if it will be an LE, premium or regular model...and be prepared to scramble for the "buy now" button...unless of course, you're already in "the Circle" (right Asrar  ???) 

Seriously though, if responses to the recent few releases are anything to go by, we probably need to be quick to order anyway, even if it's a regular or premium model, if we want it by X'mas.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Watchfreek said:


> Vindic8, why do you think it's a premium, if a bronze at all?


Looking at the past products listed in Steinharts catalogue, except for OT500, the rest that uses SOPROD movements seems to be fall into the premium category.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

True. If they migrate to Soprod in a bigger way, Premiums might have to become regular models with a higher price tag. Probably an issue they need to consider as well. The O1 ti500 is probably an exceptional case where the pricepoint is obscenely cheap for what you get. As previously seen with the release of the O1V Dual Time when they initially named it without the "Premium" designation, people reacted quite violently about it's price, until they called it a premium... Can't please everyone i guess.


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

While I have heard rumors of another LE coming (and this is the time of year one usually comes) I still stand by my guess that it will be a NEW Triton Dual Time Premium Edition. 
When the original Triton Dual Time was discontinued it left a big gap in the Triton line. It was a popular model and I'm sure if brought back will sell quite well for them.


----------



## Watchfreek

Wasn't the announcement of the ST10 around late November/early December last year. If so, we have a bit of time to prepare for the scramble.

A gmt triton would be very welcomed indeed. In fact, I've been holding off on the regular 30atm, which i find appealing, in view of the recent noise.....


----------



## Vindic8

Watchfreek said:


> Vindic8, why do you think it's a premium, if a bronze at all?


It's really just a guess. However I saw a Facebook thread last spring where Gunter hinted at a future bronze offering. I thought later it may have been a reference to the Kiga but this Triton would make more sense of the context. As far as premium it just a guess based on recent history.


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

As mentioned a shift to all Soprod would trigger a price hike. Steinharts would still be awesome, but with more competition.
I wouldn't mind seeing 9015 variants in the affordable models to keep them that way.
Also wondering about chronos. The eta supply issue often comes up but I don't read that about the 7750, or is that movement excluded from the coming drought?


----------



## Watchfreek

Yeah, the guessing game is always fun and in most cases, most people get it wrong in the end (unless they're already in the loop of course). At least we are quite positive about the case type this time but what it ends up being still remains to be seen... Ohhh the suspense! Lol


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



MrDagon007 said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing 9015 variants in the affordable models to keep them that way.


Wash your mouth and say it again man!!! I can't speak for the brand but I'm pretty sure Gunter et al would prefer to maintain the German-swiss bloodline, otherwise it's not a Steinhart and he would have done it long ago.


----------



## MrDagon007

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> Wash your mouth and say it again man!!! I can't speak for the brand but I'm pretty sure Gunter et al would prefer to maintain the German-swiss bloodline, otherwise it's not a Steinhart and he would have done it long ago.


Of course, but on the other hand they need an affordable yet good movement solution to compete well in the price range below their premium series, hence...


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> ... I can't speak for the brand but I'm pretty sure Gunter et al would prefer to maintain the German-swiss bloodline, otherwise it's not a Steinhart and he would have done it long ago.


I wouldn't see the way you will expect a brand will continue with in this journey, should the road ahead is going to get tougher.
I certainly will wish that STEINHART will continue it GERMAN-SWISS bloodline and price correctly to go toward it's business principal of making watches affordable to the masses. 
However, we should not forget that Swatch Group is the biggest watch component maker in the European region that Sellitas and Soprod as well as other movement makers still dependent on their supplies.
German watch makers such as Helberg, Junkers, Zepplin as well as others had used 9015 with their watches... should Swatch Group gets more greedy and dirty, Soprod and Sellitas as well as module makers such as Depraz will have to jack up their price accordingly. 
STEINHART, by then, may have to jump into the Japanese pool to keep their products affordable to the masses.


----------



## Boggy

If it's a Triton Dual Time, I hope they improve on it. The original version was very hard to read. Cheers.



JSal said:


> My guess is....
> 
> Since the original Triton Dual Time was discontinued some time ago...
> 
> *This "teaser" is the "NEW" Triton Dual Time Premium, using the Soprod (9384) A10/24 movement.
> *
> The reason I feel Steinhart would use the Soprod in this model is that the ETA 2893 is becoming harder and harder to source as time goes on.
> Just look at their website at the Ocean 44 GMT models. They are all back ordered until April 2016... Seven months...and we all know that might get pushed further back as time gets closer to April.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Grrr....


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Ed.YANG said:


> I wouldn't see the way you will expect a brand will continue with in this journey, should the road ahead is going to get tougher.
> I certainly will wish that STEINHART will continue it GERMAN-SWISS bloodline and price correctly to go toward it's business principal of making watches affordable to the masses.
> However, we should not forget that Swatch Group is the biggest watch component maker in the European region that Sellitas and Soprod as well as other movement makers still dependent on their supplies.
> German watch makers such as Helberg, Junkers, Zepplin as well as others had used 9015 with their watches... should Swatch Group gets more greedy and dirty, Soprod and Sellitas as well as module makers such as Depraz will have to jack up their price accordingly.
> STEINHART, by then, may have to jump into the Japanese pool to keep their products affordable to the masses.


I would agree with Ed's view, and that of MrDagon007's, if I am assuming that the company is ONLY driven by profitability or affordability. However, I see the brand being driven by *SEVERAL KEY PRINCIPLES* at the same time (that are also what rapidly gained my interest and then respect for the brand):

1. Value-for-money;
2. Providing customers with a piece European (if not Swiss) horological heritage, which is still PERCEIVED by a large segment of WIS's (myself included) as being of better value or more "desirable", if not more superior than Asian products. Like it or not, this *perception* can never be replaced by a Miyota or Seiko movement, regardless of whether the Japanese product is indeed technically superior.;
3. Keeping the customer happy at all costs (provided the customer would give them a chance); and
4. Sharing a genuine passion for quality watches - Gunter actually *enjoys* being able to share his creations with his customers. How many founders of watch companies (with a history of 10 or more years) personally handle customer queries/fan mails?

There may be more, but I trust you can see that those principles (or objectives) that are driving the business are *HARDLY* about making more and more money, or selling more and more cheap watches. In my experience, profitability is never the focus of a businesses owned by artists or those with a genuine passion for the product or service they sell. Whether or not Gunter will sacrifice one of his (personal or otherwise) principles is yet to be seen but I believe he would rather retire than to do something that he does not believe in.....

Finally, as previously mentioned, many Euro (mostly micro) watch brands are already using Miyota, Seiko or other Asian movements. If Steinhart followed the same route, how are they able to differentiate themselves in the competition? IMO they would simply be in deeper with the competition.

Of course, I may be wrong too, as I've not had a chance to pick Gunter's brain.....


----------



## Riker

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Plenty of speculation going on....

Here is a bit of a tease or insight of what it is to help the speculation continue till reveal very soon.

* Standard model, not an L.E
* Not a new or updated O2.....

...|>


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Riker said:


> Plenty of speculation going on....
> 
> Here is a bit of a tease or insight of what it is to help the speculation continue till reveal very soon.
> 
> * Standard model, not an L.E
> * Not a new or updated O2.....
> 
> ...|>


And that is why I again stand by my guess that this is going to be the NEW edition of the Triton Dual-Time Premium featuring the Soprod (9384) A10/24 movement.

I just can't see it being anything else. If it is I will be quite shocked.


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Jsal could well be right - once again we agree 
As an aside, did anyone see the new Nomos range? Gorgeous stuff but small if one is used to the Steinhart masculanity.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



JSal said:


> And that is why I again stand by my guess that this is going to be the NEW edition of the Triton Dual-Time Premium featuring the Soprod (9384) A10/24 movement.
> 
> I just can't see it being anything else. If it is I will be quite shocked.


I admire your confidence and positive outlook in life John.


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



MrDagon007 said:


> Jsal could well be right - once again we agree
> As an aside, did anyone see the new Nomos range? Gorgeous stuff but small if one is used to the Steinhart masculanity.


This time you agree with me.

But there's always an "aside" that speaks of a select few watches you are in love with or own stock in. ;-)

Please don't take offense to this as it is just a joke, but I'm going to attempt my best impression of you. 
Here it goes...

_Have you guys seen the new Nomos Glashutte?, someday I'm going to buy one, or a Nomos Metro, or maybe even another Damasko. 
The Steinhart Watches are much too big. Except for the Ocean 2, what a beautiful watch that is. Small, Slim, and fits nicely under a shirt cuff. My likes in watches are trending to smaller and svelte now. 
Someday I'll have my Nomos Metro until then I'll just hang out on the Steinhart forum and talk about how they are all too big except for the Ocean 2, what a nice watch that is and it fits nicely under shirt cuffs. Did I mention that I like Nomos? By the way have you seen the new Damasko? 
I love the Soprod A10 movement and it's buttery winding. Is anyone aware that it's a direct copy of an original Seiko designed movement?_


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Sal you even forgot my passion for the military, the premium flieger, the ovgmt and and the epic a10 ! And the st1 is beckoning too. Only my initial enthusiasm for the apollon (my first steinhart btw) has abated, I now find it too clunky.
Btw i intend to keep the steinharts, even while expanding in other areas... I also got more and more fascinated by rados of all ages btw...


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I know Tom. There was only so much I could write. It's long as it is.
I'm glad you took in the spirit it was meant. All in good fun. No one can say you aren't passionate about the brands you admire.


----------



## MrDagon007

One day we will have a beer.


----------



## Watchfreek

Then you'll be debating whether Belgian beer is the best beer in the world......


----------



## MrDagon007

Watchfreek said:


> Then you'll be debating whether Belgian beer is the best beer in the world......


We sure rank high but I have to admit that specific american microbrews can be totally awesome as well these days. They are different rather than one is better. Like seiko and soprod, haha !


----------



## Watchfreek

Haha,...please don't start..... Lol


----------



## JSal

MrDagon007 said:


> One day we will have a beer.


Yes... that would be grand. But when we do I will insist on limiting you to say the words Nomos, Damasko, Rado, and Seiko, one time only. ;-)



Watchfreek said:


> Then you'll be debating whether Belgian beer is the best beer in the world......


I believe you will be 100% correct in this statement.



MrDagon007 said:


> We sure rank high but I have to admit that specific american microbrews can be totally awesome as well these days. They are different rather than one is better. Like seiko and soprod, haha !


See, you just couldn't resist...

Well, I absolutely love American micro brews. There are so many and so many different flavors and aromas. Belgian Ales are also right up there. 
We have local family that owns several Ale houses in town and some have over 100 beers and Ales on tap.
There is also one they own called "Waterzooi Belgian Bistro" and they specialize in many cork finished or on tap Belgian Ales.



Watchfreek said:


> Haha,...please don't start..... Lol


Too late, he's on a roll... LOL


----------



## Watchfreek

Told you guys it's an LE, albeit, not a Limited Edition but last edition....


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Looks like John's gonna be "shocked" lol


----------



## gobbi

Whoa! Rock'n'Roll! what a nice timepiece. that could of been my first Steinhart watch! Seriously!
the problem is I already own half a dozen of them!
always thirsty for more though..


----------



## MrDagon007

I don't know... A rapper's watch?


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

It does have a top "silky smooth movement" tom lol.

Quite obvious who the "circle boys" are....


----------



## wis_dad

I just got he email from Steinhart about this watch. 

On first glance it didn't appeal to me whatsoever. However after looking at the close ups I love the detail on this watch; the hands, the circular pattern on the dial, gilt accents...everything about it really. 

Unfortunately I just bought the OT500 so shouldn't buy another watch so soon and at 45mm I'm afraid this would be a little big for me (6.75").


----------



## Tony A.H

dang! that's a beautiful sharp looking watch.b-) :-!..


----------



## Ed.YANG

Tony A.H said:


> dang! that's a beautiful sharp looking watch.b-) :-!..


Yup... SHARP @ 12. Which shaped like a diamond. And the "last" of bronze Triton with... TOP Class Movement? Same price with Triton Bronze Green yet with movement of higher grade... hmm... tough choice to some.


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Looks like John's gonna be "shocked" lol


Not only am I shocked....

I'm unimpressed... Another Bronze watch is something they didn't need especially in the Triton line up where there already is one. 
There was a gap left open when they discontinued the Triton Dual Time. 
That gap now still remains... I think it was an opportunity missed...


----------



## cubanmexican

I love the whole line


----------



## Watchfreek

JSal said:


> Not only am I shocked....
> 
> I'm unimpressed... Another Bronze watch is something they didn't need especially in the Triton line up where there already is one.
> There was a gap left open when they discontinued the Triton Dual Time.
> That gap now still remains... I think it was an opportunity missed...


I wouldn't be so harsh on them or be so disappointed. For those who missed out on the 10th Anniversary Bronze Triton but for whatever reason, the Triton Military Bronze does not appeal to them, I believe this would be a welcomed option.

I would certainly love to see a GMT Triton too (at least you own one!), and I remain hopeful that this will come eventually. The overwhelming popularity of the O1v DTP is no dobt already putting immense pressure on supplies of GMT movements. Introducing another GMT, which would also be popular is simply going to cause a lot of issues or just can't happen at all because of limited supplies. All in good time buddy.


----------



## Watchfreek

.....


----------



## asrar.merchant

I agree with everything you said in your earlier post Dave, about Günter coming more or rather totally from passion and much less from profitability point of view. 
Especially more so since I am a dealer of many brands and in the similar chain of business, I know what it means to be in love with what you do rather than just look at the number game. 

And then if we look at it, if Swiss movement prices go up (due to difficulty of availability) gradually all brands using these movements will increase their prices and Steinhart's increase will be much lesser to the other brands because of the leveling they are at in the industry so therefore this model of affordable Swiss watches with a German Design DNA will still be successful, only our price associations to the word affordable will change because the whole level of the industry will change. 

We can't say that only Steinhart will increase prices and then loose their position. They can't. Steinhart is not about prices. Steinhart is all about the value preposition they offer and this value preposition will always remain, if you look at it rightly. 

This is what I believe and thus I totally resonate with your views on this Dave. 

Nothing gives a passionate watch maker/ brand / dealer more pleasure than delivering a watch that a watch enthusiast loves to him or her. Profitability comes eventually in the scheme of things, the intention is really to serve with excellent service and sincerity with passion being the nucleus for everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> I wouldn't be so harsh on them or be so disappointed. For those who missed out on the 10th Anniversary Bronze Triton but for whatever reason, the Triton Military Bronze does not appeal to them, I believe this would be a welcomed option.
> 
> I would certainly love to see a GMT Triton too (at least you own one!), and I remain hopeful that this will come eventually. The overwhelming popularity of the O1v DTP is no dobt already putting immense pressure on supplies of GMT movements. Introducing another GMT, which would also be popular is simply going to cause a lot of issues or just can't happen at all because of limited supplies. All in good time buddy.


I'm not disappointed in the way that I was hoping to buy one. I sold my original Triton Dual Time and I have no immediate intention of purchasing a new one should they introduce one. I just feel there was more of a need in their Triton line for a GMT than another Bronze. 
I also was not suggesting that they use the ETA 2893. The movement I figured they would/should use would be the Soprod (9384) A10/24 which while more expensive appears to be in plentiful supply. Not to mention it is a gorgeous movement.

I feel the Triton Bronze they have introduced looks very nice and was well designed. 
I'm sure it will be a good seller as with all Steinhart's offerings. Gunter certainly knows what his customers want. 
I just personally feel that the need for a GMT in the Triton line outweighed the present need for another Bronze. Again, I am not saying this because it's what I would presently like to buy. It's because I feel the demand would be greater for the GMT model. 
Who knows, maybe that will be one of the next models to be released from Steinhart.


----------



## delco714

JSal said:


> Yes... that would be grand. But when we do I will insist on limiting you to say the words Nomos, Damasko, Rado, and Seiko, one time only. ;-)
> 
> I believe you will be 100% correct in this statement.
> 
> See, you just couldn't resist...
> 
> Well, I absolutely love American micro brews. There are so many and so many different flavors and aromas. Belgian Ales are also right up there.
> We have local family that owns several Ale houses in town and some have over 100 beers and Ales on tap.
> There is also one they own called "Waterzooi Belgian Bistro" and they specialize in many cork finished or on tap Belgian Ales.
> 
> Too late, he's on a roll... LOL


Miller's in Levittown was my home base during college!


----------



## JSal

delco714 said:


> Miller's in Levittown was my home base during college!


That speaks volumes. I forget what year Miiller's opened but it feels like yesterday. I'm guessing it's about 10 years now. So factoring that in I've got a few years on you. I still go to miller's. Dozens of big screen TV's with all the games on. Love the food and the prices are so reasonable. Love the filet with the boom boom shrimp.
I live less than a mile from Croxley's Ale house. That was one of the places I was referring to that own several Ale houses.


----------



## delco714

I'd still go if I lived there. Loved the food drinks and atmosphere!


----------



## JSal

delco714 said:


> I'd still go if I lived there. Loved the food drinks and atmosphere!


Definitely. It's a fun place for all ages, family, friends, dates, sports, etc...

And a great value. Lots of bang for your buck.

I'd have to say they are the Steinhart of Sports Bar/Ale House/Restaurants. ;-)


----------



## delco714

$5 miller light pitcherssssssss


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



JSal said:


> I'm not disappointed in the way that I was hoping to buy one. I sold my original Triton Dual Time and I have no immediate intention of purchasing a new one should they introduce one. I just feel there was more of a need in their Triton line for a GMT than another Bronze.
> I also was not suggesting that they use the ETA 2893. The movement I figured they would/should use would be the Soprod (9384) A10/24 which while more expensive appears to be in plentiful supply. Not to mention it is a gorgeous movement.
> 
> I feel the Triton Bronze they have introduced looks very nice and was well designed.
> I'm sure it will be a good seller as with all Steinhart's offerings. Gunter certainly knows what his customers want.
> I just personally feel that the need for a GMT in the Triton line outweighed the present need for another Bronze. Again, I am not saying this because it's what I would presently like to buy. It's because I feel the demand would be greater for the GMT model.
> Who knows, maybe that will be one of the next models to be released from Steinhart.


I totally get where you're coming from. Once any teething problems have been ironed out with the o1vdt, I'm sure the plan is to put the A10-2 24hr to good use (unless supplies are limited too).

Imo the next gmt is unlikely to be another diver. Looking at the greater scheme of things, the diver genre already has three gmt/dual time offerings (athough technically, the o1 gmt, ovgmt and o1v dtp are all not divers) - that's quite a lot for any brand, let alone a single category. The only other gmt in the entire portfolio is an Aviation, so there are a number of choices, if the brand does not wish to put all it's eggs in one basket.

Meanwhile, we should all grab an ice cold beer, watch a game or two, and see what happens


----------



## asrar.merchant

What's the opinion lads about the NEW

OCEAN 44 DLC 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> What's the opinion lads about the NEW
> 
> OCEAN 44 DLC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a fine watch, we'll made, looks great, another fine addition to the Steinhart line...

But unfortunately it's just not my thing. I once purchased an O44 and when it arrived I didn't bond with it. So I immediately returned it. I was hoping for something that looked bigger and resembled the Rolex Sea Dweller Deepsea.

But to my eye the dial and whole watch actually appeared smaller than the OceanOne.

Like I said.... it's a beautiful watch, well made as with all Steinhart's and a popular model. So my reasons for not wanting one are just personal taste and the expectation I had that it was going to look more like the SDDS.


----------



## Watchfreek

I like it a lot more than the O1V one. Somehow the vintage style doesn't look right in all black, but that's probably just me. 

Asrar, just go ahead and get it mate


----------



## twintop

Looks good, but I've never been a big fan of the O44 because of the engravings on the rehaut.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Dave, I agree with you completely. I too like it much more than the O1V. The vintage looks true only in stainless steel. 

Hahah. I am on the fence for the 44 as that's a size I always loved to have a diver in and the price is quite tempting and I like the sapphire crystal bezel. 

The price is really very good. I don't know if I can pull the trigger or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

I felt the same way about getting a diver in that size until it arrived. 

It wears much smaller than you would think. I believe it's because of the small size of the dial itself. Just my opinion. You may feel different.


----------



## Watchfreek

It is. Believe it or not even my Deepsea seems similar, if not smaller, in size to my O1V.


----------



## asrar.merchant

I couldn't agree more with Dave. 

Even my DSSD feels smaller to my O1V even though it is supposed to be much larger dimensionally. 

The reasons I understand are:

1. DSSD Has a small dial like the O44 and a bigger case and bezel and the whole dial deep inside and then the Rehaut and then the outer case and then the bezel eats up surface space from what should be a 44mm watch's dial. 

2. The O1V on the other hand follows a design principal in reverse of the above. Max dial space, uncluttered dial with minimal text,number and indices and a sort of flat or spread out bezel. Also I feel no crown guards make the bezel feel as spreading over the case and then comes the visual expansion effect offered by the huge vintage dome crystal. 

The DSSD surely wears smaller. And I expect the same kind of wear from the O44 DLC if I got one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> It is. Believe it or not even my Deepsea seems similar, if not smaller, in size to my O1V.


Exactly.

If anyone is looking for a nice larger diver I'd suggest the Oris Aquis in the 43mm or the Oris Aquis Small Seconds in 46mm

Both much larger and chunkier than the O44.

As a matter of fact someone just posted a side by side pic of an O1 and an Aquis in 43mm.. I hope he doesn't mind me borrowi.g his pic.


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> I couldn't agree more with Dave.
> 
> Even my DSSD feels smaller to my O1V even though it is supposed to be much larger dimensionally.
> 
> The reasons I understand are:
> 
> 1. DSSD Has a small dial like the O44 and a bigger case and bezel and the whole dial deep inside and then the Rehaut and then the outer case and then the bezel eats up surface space from what should be a 44mm watch's dial.
> 
> 2. The O1V on the other hand follows a design principal in reverse of the above. Max dial space, uncluttered dial with minimal text,number and indices and a sort of flat or spread out bezel. Also I feel no crown guards make the bezel feel as spreading over the case and then comes the visual expansion effect offered by the huge vintage dome crystal.
> 
> The DSSD surely wears smaller. And I expect the same kind of wear from the O44 DLC if I got one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While in principle the DSSD does follow that form, it still wears and looks larger than the O44.

I think you guys are confusing the DSSD with the SD. The DSSD is a much thicker case and appears larger than the standard SD.

But we're getting off the subject. The subject is the O44 and that is more like the SD as far as thickness. And it does not feel or look larger than the O1.

SeaDweller...








DEEP SEA
SeaDweller


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

Nope, not talking about the old one. You have to see it To believe it. Wish i could take a side by side pic but mines being serviced...you'd be amazed (granted, there is a huge noticeable difference in thickness) the overall case diameter is amazingly reduced, visually, as you have found with the O44. Oh, and those stubby lugs has something to do with it too.


----------



## JSal

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

Believe me I have. I have come so close about 2 dozen times to buying a DSSD and always seem to torment myself by putting one on when I'm at an AD. 
I've also had the SD on. If I could get my hands on a Deep Sea Challenge I would.

This watch gets me going.
DSSDC....................&........................DSSD


----------



## Watchfreek

Now we're talking hardcore.... 

Asrar, just get a Pro-hunter instead and be done with it...


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Now we're talking hardcore....
> 
> Asrar, just get a Pro-hunter instead and be done with it...


Hmmm... nice... which one? Maybe the Mil-Stealth.


----------



## Watchfreek

...


----------



## Watchfreek

Sorry, in order to keep it "kind of" on topic, of course the Deepsea version  I think the blackened rehaut may help visually increase the size of the O44.

(oh wait!...this is YOUR thread John...you can talk about anything, even conspiracy theories about stolen movement designs. if you want  ) 

(sorry Tom, just joking)


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Sorry, in order to keep it "kind of" on topic, of course the Deepsea version  I think the blackened rehaut may help visually increase the size of the O44.
> 
> (oh wait!...this is YOUR thread John...you can talk about anything, even conspiracy theories about stolen movement designs. if you want  )
> 
> (sorry Tom, just joking)


Oh no... don't get Tom started on that one again. LOL


----------



## MrDagon007

Paranoid, moi?

Re: the 44. I always found it unbalanced looking. And because of that it felt strangely less premium than the normal O1 when I tried it.


----------



## asrar.merchant

I have a feeling the O44 is more like the DSSD and not the SD. But then I can only say from visual feeling as I have only so far seen one side of the spectrum (DSSD) we are talking about. 

Yet to ever see or feel the O44 so can't say much. I understand all your comments lads. 

Overall good to get this thread talking again. Whatever be the topic. Haha. 

What's a pro-hunter. I am clueless. 

Regarding the ORIS. I just saw and felt one on the wrist yesterday at Jewellery Arabia. It's nice and chunky. I tried on the Aquis Depth Guage. Brilliant watch and a nice feature for those that use it. I like the look and feel of the watch no doubt. 

What I loved much more though was the Pro Pilot Altimeter. 
That's a killer watch. Beautiful and well thought out. Again nice functionality too. Not that one needs to use it always. That's how it is with our watches these days we don't always use everything but would love to have those features. I for one love the bezel of the Pro Pilot. 

ORIS are nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> I have a feeling the O44 is more like the DSSD and not the SD. But then I can only say from visual feeling as I have only so far seen one side of the spectrum (DSSD) we are talking about.
> 
> Yet to ever see or feel the O44 so can't say much. I understand all your comments lads.


You're somewhat right. The O44 is kind of a cross between the SD and the DSSD.

The O44 has the inner ring like the DSSD, but the case thickness and shape is more like the SD.

Kind of a hybrid which is one of the reasons I also didn't bond with the O44. I was hoping the case was going to look and be much thicker.


----------



## twintop

asrar.merchant said:


> I have a feeling the O44 is more like the DSSD and not the SD. But then I can only say from visual feeling as I have only so far seen one side of the spectrum (DSSD) we are talking about.
> 
> Yet to ever see or feel the O44 so can't say much. I understand all your comments lads.
> 
> Overall good to get this thread talking again. Whatever be the topic. Haha.
> 
> *What's a pro-hunter. I am clueless.
> *
> Regarding the ORIS. I just saw and felt one on the wrist yesterday at Jewellery Arabia. It's nice and chunky. I tried on the Aquis Depth Guage. Brilliant watch and a nice feature for those that use it. I like the look and feel of the watch no doubt.
> 
> What I loved much more though was the Pro Pilot Altimeter.
> That's a killer watch. Beautiful and well thought out. Again nice functionality too. Not that one needs to use it always. That's how it is with our watches these days we don't always use everything but would love to have those features. I for one love the bezel of the Pro Pilot.
> 
> ORIS are nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


check out their site, it's a company that produces custom Rolex watches

ProHunter | Deepsea


----------



## Ed.YANG

asrar.merchant said:


> What's the opinion lads about the NEW
> 
> OCEAN 44 DLC


Hmmm... I would say it's nothing new...








...just a minor "facelift" that's all...you know, something like the frontal squarish grill of the Chrysler 300c to "Rolls Royce" style grill that's all. The others just remains the same.


----------



## onega

Ed.YANG said:


> Hmmm... I would say it's nothing new...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...just a minor "facelift" that's all...you know, something like the frontal squarish grill of the Chrysler 300c to "Rolls Royce" style grill that's all. The others just remains the same.


Why is your internal ring lock system seems not coated like the promotional images?


----------



## Ed.YANG

onega said:


> Why is your internal ring lock system seems not coated like the promotional images?


That's because... the one in the promotional image is a re-release with little "facial changes"! 
:-d Heee~~~ I got mine some 4yrs ago. ;-)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/[01...sident-black-dlc-ocean-44mm-diver-582589.html


----------



## Tony A.H

_Asrar.
i think you're Nuts..
why would you buy the O44 if you have the DSSD ?. one ain't enough ?? _


----------



## Watchfreek

Ed.YANG said:


> That's because... the one in the promotional image is a re-release with little "facial changes"!
> :-d Heee~~~ I got mine some 4yrs ago. ;-)
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/[01...sident-black-dlc-ocean-44mm-diver-582589.html


I think I like the uncoated rehaut better. A bit more to see.

Ed, yours is still in very good condition. Perhaps the DLC isn't so bad, .....or do you baby your watch?


----------



## Ed.YANG

Ooooh yeah~~~
I keep my black president often in a armored box.


----------



## Watchfreek

Do you have a frontal shot? Just wondering if the contrasting rehaut makes it look smaller like the standard version.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Watchfreek said:


> Do you have a frontal shot?...


Full Frontal? Oooh... you naughty naughty...

I mean, you're going to make me look high and low for a shot that i might not have taken before... 
Errr... does this with my knuckle from a certain distance look something like you're looking for?









Or from my WatchUSeek photo album archive....
This is the closest frontal... but low in surrounding light.









This from some distance...









Along with other 2 Steinners...


----------



## Watchfreek

wow, thanks Ed, yes, I was looking for a FULL frontal  and also found the one with dim lighting. It does make it smaller, more so than the blackened rehaut. Very nice nonetheless and matches well with your O1 DLC too


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> I was looking for a FULL frontal


You mean like this Dave?


----------



## JSal

Accidental double post


----------



## Ed.YANG

JSal said:


> You mean like this Dave?
> View attachment 6132298


Ooooooooo~~~~
Naughty Naughty!!!


----------



## Watchfreek

The expression on that roo .....LMAO!!!!


----------



## Riker

Just kickin' back...!



Watchfreek said:


> The expression on that roo .....LMAO!!!!


----------



## Jonathan1979

JSal said:


> Watchfreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is. Believe it or not even my Deepsea seems similar, if not smaller, in size to my O1V.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> If anyone is looking for a nice larger diver I'd suggest the Oris Aquis in the 43mm or the Oris Aquis Small Seconds in 46mm
> 
> Both much larger and chunkier than the O44.
> 
> As a matter of fact someone just posted a side by side pic of an O1 and an Aquis in 43mm.. I hope he doesn't mind me borrowi.g his pic.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6119154&d=1448445930"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
Click to expand...

No problem


----------



## asrar.merchant

Check this out lads, hahahaha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

You know your brand made it to the big league when there are Parnis homages to your homages.


----------



## Watchfreek

Steinhart homage???!!!


----------



## Kilovolt

I wonder whether there's already Parnis homages around ...


----------



## Tony A.H

Kilovolt said:


> I wonder whether there's already Parnis homages around ...


:-d :-d :-d


----------



## Ed.YANG

Watchfreek said:


> Steinhart homage???!!!


Nah... Nahda...
Look into the ebay listing, the contours, the specs, the size... is too totally off from what Steinhart offers. I would say, it's much closer to that of what TISELL offers, made by PARNIS, but minus Miyota 9015. I would go for TISELL better that this... that uses STEINHART's brand as attention grabber...

I would like to laugh on that... but i can't. 
It's more worrying than funny.


----------



## JSal

Ed.YANG said:


> Nah... Nahda...
> Look into the ebay listing, the contours, the specs, the size... is too totally off from what Steinhart offers. I would say, it's much closer to that of what TISELL offers, made by PARNIS, but minus Miyota 9015. I would go for TISELL better that this... *that uses STEINHART's brand as attention grabber...
> *
> I would like to laugh on that... but i can't.
> It's more worrying than funny.


That's exactly why he put Steinhart in his auction title.

He is fishing for people who are doing searches for Steinhart Watch auction listings and trying to get them to look at his frankenwatch.

There are no Steinhart parts in that watch at all.
It's just an eBay trick to use popular key words in the title to draw attention to a listing that would otherwise go unnoticed.

I wouldn't spend a dime on that watch. The movement is a hunk of garbage made by Dixmont Guangzho in China. It is a movement that is quite often found in Rolex fakes.

Here is a great video of a DG2813 (the same movement in that ebay watch) doing what it does best....


----------



## Watchfreek

Damned homages


----------



## Kilovolt

Watchfreek said:


> Damned homages


What do you think it is?


----------



## Tony A.H

looks like New Bronze ????. 

i didn't know what the heck i was looking at till i went to Steinhart FaceBook and found out.
looks like a New release on the Horizon. looking forward to that. (Please Monday. come quick ).


----------



## JSal

Maybe it's the release of the new updated Ocean2 ? But I have my doubts. 

It sure looks like bronze, and it's surely a diver with the pip at 12 o'clock. 

I don't think they would down grade the Ocean2 from applied indices to 3D Lume.


----------



## twintop

It looks a lot like the dial of the Marine Officer. Maybe a new LE Marine Officer Bronzo?


----------



## Watchfreek

John, yeah the first time i saw it, it looked like 3D lume, but the more you look at it, the more it looks like a sandwich dial.... And we all know what sandwich dials mean......


----------



## Watchfreek

Kilovolt said:


> What do you think it is?


I think it could be an Alpha Steinhart Triton Bronze homage


----------



## Baldrick

Watchfreek said:


> John, yeah the first time i saw it, it looked like 3D lume, but the more you look at it, the more it looks like a sandwich dial.... And we all know what sandwich dials mean......


Agree (on the first bit anyway - I have no idea "what sandwich dials mean" in terms of what style this will be!). The angle of the photo messes with one's perception a bit, but it looks sandwiched to me as well.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Not so much the style but the type of release. As we know, sandwiches are not for everyone. Let's just say a few would have a better x'mas than others


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> John, yeah the first time i saw it, it looked like 3D lume, but the more you look at it, the more it looks like a sandwich dial.... And we all know what sandwich dials mean......


I know what you mean Dave. When you look at an object sometimes it can look 3D and sometimes if you keep looking it will look the reverse.

But I went back and zoomed in on the numeral. I just don't see it being a sandwich dial. I still see 3D Lume.

Even the font is not the typical sandwich dial font Steinhart usually uses.

Plus the Pip at 12 o'clock makes me think dive watch.

I'm curious to know what this will be.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

Aren't we all (curious)? Whether Sandwich or 3-D, props to the photographer for coming up with something so deceptive/ambiguois. They're getting better and better with their teasers... But as usual... Damn them for keeping us in suspense. I have a weak heart, i can't take too much stimuli...SHOW ME NOW!!!


----------



## Boggy

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

It looks like a 47mm Marine Chronograph Limited Edition. The text used appears to be the same. The pip at the top is similar. Outer ring is of the same nature, different color than the dial. I wonder if it is already sold out. This issue is always reserved for the "inner" circle. These Marine Chronographs are gorgeous IMO. I hope Steinhart can produce an original design this beautiful. And hopefully 44mm or smaller


----------



## Watchfreek

The more i look at that photo, the more amazed i am. It looks like 3-D if your brain tells you the photo is taken from the "9" (left side), and it looks like a sandwich dial if your brain sees the picture taken from the "3" (crown side). I must admit that I'm quite impressed with this photo, whether intended or just coincidental.


----------



## Riker

Look at it as taken from 3 0'clock.


----------



## MrDagon007

Looks more sandwich than 3d print to me. Curious.


----------



## JSal

Riker said:


> Look at it as taken from 3 0'clock.


I have to change my opinion for a few reasons.

First, the pip I was looking at I was envisioning on a bezel. When in fact it is not on the bezel but in fact on the inner ring which goes along with the Marine Chronograph Limited Edition.

The inner indices also match the MC LE

Now knowing the correct orientation to look at the numeral 12 it now appears to be recessed which would indicate a sandwich dial. Again pointing to a MC LE

And last but not least, this is just about exactly the time the prior 3 Marine Chronograph Limited Editions were released.

Looks like another Bronze Edition, or DLC with Gold Accents.

First was Stainless with a gray dial.

Second was stainless with a blue dial.

Third was bronze with a mossy green dial.

I would say it should be released one day next week going by past releases so we don't have too much time to wait.


----------



## MrDagon007

Looks more sandwich than 3d print to me. Curious.


----------



## Tony A.H

Now we're on the same page John.

i think when you look at an Object for too long your Brain & eyes start to play tricks on you. all you need is a Glace to figure out what it is. (just move your eyes away from it . TAKE A BREAK, then look at it real quick, you'll see what i mean ).

so i agree with you that it's a Sandwich dial..
sure 12 looks like a 3D (due to the fact that you're staring at it for too long). however, IF it were a D3 ?. then the Dot underneath would appear full Circle Not half Moon :think:.. right ???

still we have to convince Dave on this one .. in the end. i know a little and i could be wrong "again" with my guess.


----------



## Watchfreek

Oh man, guys please don't mess with my brain...have pity on those who are not connected. I was first convinced it's a sandwich, which i will have absolutely no chance of obtaining because I'm not in the "circle". Then John gives me a glimmer of hope by pointing out that it's a 3-D dial, meaning it's possibly a production model.. And now Tony and James chimes in telling me, with a certain amount of credibility and conviction, that it is otherwise. You guys are so cruel! Sob....


----------



## Tony A.H

hey Dave. i'm Not in the Circle neither have any info.
i'm just telling you what i can see in the picture.. that's all. and Now i'm wondering if it is a Brand New Model/Design ?.


----------



## Loco

When I first glanced at it I was positive it was a 3d dial, but after Tony commented about looking at it from a 3 o'clock view I am now convinced it is a sandwich dial. No wait it is a 3d dial, no sandwich, no 3d no sandwich, damn it I'm thoroughly confused!!!


----------



## MrDagon007

what if any would be the problem for having a sandwich dial in regular production? some premium ones have it.


----------



## asrar.merchant

I am totally clueless as to what exactly this is. But I like the discussions appearing here. It's fun. All the speculation and the waiting here. 

One thing I would like to ask here is, is the Marine Chronograph a homage to the Mare Nostrum?

The marine office yes. But is the marine chronograph one too?

I don't really feel so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Loco said:


> When I first glanced at it I was positive it was a 3d dial, but after Tony commented about looking at it from a 3 o'clock view I am now convinced it is a sandwich dial. No wait it is a 3d dial, no sandwich, no 3d no sandwich, damn it I'm thoroughly confused!!!


that wasn't me.
Credits to John and Dave for analyzing the photo.;-)


----------



## Tony A.H

asrar.merchant said:


> One thing I would like to ask here is, is the Marine Chronograph a homage to the Mare Nostrum?
> 
> The marine office yes. But is the marine chronograph one too?


yes it is.

from Steinhart website:
*The Marine Chronograph is a modern interpretation of an observer chronograph which was developed near the end of World War II for deck officers of the Italian navy
*
here's the whole description:
MARINE Chronograph Spezial Edition - gallery - Steinhart Watches


----------



## asrar.merchant

Yes I read that too Tony before writing here but I feel that the two distinct features of the Mare Nostrum are 

1. The wide bezel
2. Straight cut of the case from lug to lug. 

The marine officer has both of these. 

But the marine Chronograph case design doesn't have the essential or distinct flat cut and that makes this a very different design compared side by side to the Mare Nostrum even though they both have the wide bezel. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

asrar.merchant said:


> I am totally clueless as to what exactly this is. But I like the discussions appearing here. It's fun. All the speculation and the waiting here.
> 
> One thing I would like to ask here is, is the Marine Chronograph a homage to the Mare Nostrum?
> 
> The marine office yes. But is the marine chronograph one too?
> 
> I don't really feel so.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey birthday boi...whatever it is, looks like a good belated b'day or Christmas present for ya (from wifey, not me ?)


----------



## sasha

i think this is a replacement to the last triton edition in bronze which was recently released. maybe a new triton with a major facelift.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Sandwich dial for sure. And yep... the punctured 12 font tallies with the previous annual end of year COSC releases.

Initially i thought that the revised design of the APOLLON is on the way... from that little dot puncture on the dial...









I guess we will have to wait for a year for a facelift to the APOLLON again...


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> Now we're on the same page John.
> 
> i think when you look at an Object for too long your Brain & eyes start to play tricks on you. all you need is a Glace to figure out what it is. (just move your eyes away from it . TAKE A BREAK, then look at it real quick, you'll see what i mean ).
> 
> so i agree with you that it's a Sandwich dial..
> sure 12 looks like a 3D (due to the fact that you're staring at it for too long). however, IF it were a D3 ?. then the Dot underneath would appear full Circle Not half Moon :think:.. right ???
> 
> still we have to convince Dave on this one .. in the end. i know a little and i could be wrong "again" with my guess.


Like I said a few posts back... I am totally convinced now that it's the next Marine Chronograph Limited Edition for the reasons I already stated and will again.

I had mentioned in one of my posts on this topic that the minds eye can play tricks with objects looking either raised, or sunken by just starring at it or changing the orientation that you look at it.
If I had no other clues except the numeral I would say it's 3D lume...

But with all the other clues it can only be a sandwich dial.

Plus the fact that James (who already knows what it is) has said to look at it from the 3 o'clock position.

Next thing... The evidence of a pip on the chapter ring, and the shape and positioning of the inner circle indices all point to Marine Chronograph.

Then we have the date.... today is December 5th.... All 3 prior Marine Chronograph Limited Editions were released in the first half December.

So with all the clues combined I'd say that there is Zero percent chance it is anything else.

So if you want one of these... I suggest you react as soon as you get your email on the release. These are usually produced in very low numbers (55 pieces) with documented Swiss Chronometer movements. 
Also, if you don't like large watches, then this is not for you as it is 48mm.

I Personally own the last release of this ongoing LE. The "Bronzo"

Tony (luckiest man in the world) owns all 3 and all with the same serial number if you can believe that. 
He didn't even purchase Blue dial direct from Steinhart. So that's pretty amazing.


----------



## Watchfreek

My prediction is the winner of the trifecta will soon become the winner of a quadrella.....


----------



## Tony A.H

John. from your Mouth to God's Ears. 
at the same time, you're making me Nervous after reading all the aforementioned Clues !.

i have No idea about the 4th Marine Chrono Edition ??.. (deep inside i want to believe it is True and i hope so) .
i'm Now anxiously and impatiently waiting for the announcement (Hopefully) on Monday.

usually the announcement is around 10:00 Am eastern time. till then, i'll start refreshing the Page every 30 seconds ..


----------



## Tony A.H

sorry. misunderstood you.

i thought you were talking about the Dial.
it is true that the Marine Officer is Historically closer to Mare Nostum (in terms of Case/Bezel/lug Design) than the Marine Chronograph.
despite the difference in Case Design of MC and MO . both share a very close Dial layout as in the Panerai.


----------



## noregrets

What an extraordinary event this is shaping up to be.

Start your engines gentlemen and, as Tony said, keep refreshing the site, because I have a feeling that if you guys are correct and this is a Marine Chronograph that it will sell out in a flash.

For those like me who do not own a member of this rare species, this is the moment we have been waiting for.


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> John. from your Mouth to God's Ears.
> at the same time, you're making me Nervous after reading all the aforementioned Clues !.
> 
> i have No idea about the 4th Marine Chrono Edition ??.. (deep inside i want to believe it is True and i hope so) .
> *i'm Now anxiously and impatiently waiting for the announcement (Hopefully) on Monday.
> 
> usually the announcement is around 10:00 Am eastern time. till then, i'll start refreshing the Page every 30 seconds ..*





noregrets said:


> What an extraordinary event this is shaping up to be.
> 
> *Start your engines gentlemen and, as Tony said, keep refreshing the site, because I have a feeling that if you guys are correct and this is a Marine Chronograph that it will sell out in a flash.
> 
> For those like me who do not own a member of this rare species, this is the moment we have been waiting for.*


All I can say is I'm now 99.9999999999999% sure it's the next Edition of the Marine Chronograph Limited Edition with COSC movement.

Keep your eyes open and finger on the trigger if you really want one.


----------



## noregrets

Haha, I do not have any special information. I only wrote what I did because the words of Virgil from two millenia ago ring in my ears continually, that he who hesitates is lost...


----------



## asrar.merchant

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

When will it be released. Can't wait to see this.


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*









Very nice but 48 mm is really too much for my wrist ....


----------



## Watchfreek

What do you mean? You have a Titan


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

i'm in love  .


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



JSal said:


> I have to change my opinion for a few reasons.
> 
> First, the pip I was looking at I was envisioning on a bezel. When in fact it is not on the bezel but in fact on the inner ring which goes along with the Marine Chronograph Limited Edition.
> 
> The inner indices also match the MC LE
> 
> Now knowing the correct orientation to look at the numeral 12 it now appears to be recessed which would indicate a sandwich dial. Again pointing to a MC LE
> 
> And last but not least, this is just about exactly the time the prior 3 Marine Chronograph Limited Editions were released.
> 
> Looks like another Bronze Edition, or DLC with Gold Accents.
> 
> First was Stainless with a gray dial.
> 
> Second was stainless with a blue dial.
> 
> Third was bronze with a mossy green dial.
> 
> I would say it should be released one day next week going by past releases so we don't have too much time to wait.


I just got the email...

I nailed it on the head with my prediction as to what it was.


----------



## MrDagon007

Batman's Steinhart.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Ah. The NERO.

Tony we are in love.

www.the


----------



## Watchfreek

Haha yes, Sherlock! (or is it Watson?).....


----------



## BalanceSheet

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 6239993
> 
> 
> Very nice but 48 mm is really too much for my wrist ....


a bummer that its 48mm! would purchase it straight if its 44mm


----------



## Watchfreek

Wtf?. Look at my notification!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Dave. I believe it's a mistake. All of us have the same mail.

www.the


----------



## Watchfreek

Oh OK... I thought i jumped the gun and got mine early lol


----------



## Boggy

I guess I am in the minority on this one. Good luck guys in advance! Happy Holidays! :-!


----------



## MrDagon007

For sure this Steinhart while expensive for a Steinhart, and while you can find cool competition at a discounter like Ashford for the price, it sure looks 3 times more expensive than it is.
Too beastly big for me but sexy.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I'm sure not going to get it with so few.....


----------



## Kilovolt

Watchfreek said:


> What do you mean? You have a Titan


Which I don't use much because of its size ...


----------



## Watchfreek

It looks mighty fine on you than a lot of others sir...


----------



## Tony A.H

yeah. got the same thing too.
just don't mind it.. just click on the picture and will take you to where you wanna go.


----------



## Kilovolt

Watchfreek said:


> It looks mighty fine on you than a lot of others sir...


Thanks but the real problem is not looks but the fact that I keep bumping it into things ... of course the same applies to all my large watches, it's not a Steinhart problem.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

Oh i dunno Tony... Will the dlc wear off? Will it look too big (the Marine chrono case seems to look even bigger than the navs)...will it match my frocks, my jewelry, my car?


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Yes I understand your dilemma kilovolt, especially with a dlc case. The bezel got a "nick" on the Triton bronze... I was devastated for days......


----------



## asrar.merchant

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> I'm sure not going to get it with so few.....


Come on Dave. That's a misleading way you leading us onto hahaha.

You are not even going to attempt getting a DLC one. DLC is one thing you highly dislike.

www.the


----------



## Tony A.H

Kilovolt said:


> Thanks but the real problem is not looks but the fact that I keep bumping it into things ... of course the same applies to all my large watches, it's not a Steinhart problem.


in that case
i'd wear it like her


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

That would not work if you're on a keyboard all day.

Asrar, I guess you know me too well.... Or else, I'm going to have lots of black permanent markers on hand...


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

well you know Dave. it's Not for everyone. that's for sure

i have no problem pulling that puppy off.
it'll even look a bit smaller than this one:



in the end, who am i to tell you what's good and what's Not ??. it's only YOU who can decide.


----------



## Watchfreek

I think it's too late already.can't get into the order page..


----------



## Tony A.H

strange!

scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on: *Add to Shopping Cart*.
then fill in the simple form.


----------



## noregrets

What a stunner. Purchased.


----------



## noregrets

What really swayed me was that it appears from the photos that one will receive a bar of official Steinhart chocolate as part of the LE package.


----------



## Watchfreek

Just curious, do you get to choose the LE number when you order?


----------



## Tony A.H

there's something unclear to me.
in the Accessories description, it says it comes with a: *Metal Plate*.. do they mean the plate between the Lugs ?. but that's Not an accessory. it's part of the watch..
and the other thing is. it looks like there's a *Stamp* on the Keeper of the second Strap supplied. could it Numbered like the one that came with the Bronzo ?


----------



## Watchfreek

Or the plate in front of the watch in the box like the LSE?

Tony, so do you mean there's no stamp on the grey and blue variants?


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*



Tony A.H said:


> well you know Dave. it's Not for everyone. that's for sure
> 
> i have no problem pulling that puppy off.
> it'll even look a bit smaller than this one:
> 
> 
> 
> in the end, who am i to tell you what's good and what's Not ??. it's only YOU who can decide.


Of course you can pull it off. You can even dwarf a 55mm LACO. It looks fantastic on you but I've seen examples of 47's looking like wall clocks on some wrists, especially this Marine Chrono case (for some reason). You know what they say.. Big wrists, big.... Err or is it big hands?

BTW is that the infamous lucky find on the aftermarket with the desired number 5????


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*

:-d
No comment Dave.


----------



## Watchfreek

Watchfreek said:


> Just curious, do you get to choose the LE number when you order?


Do the likes on my post mean "yes"?


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> do you mean there's no stamp on the *grey *and *blue* variants?


exactly. No Stamps on *these 2*.

looking at the Picture again. i could either be a Logo or MEVA Stamp ??? .


----------



## noregrets

Watchfreek said:


> Just curious, do you get to choose the LE number when you order?


Dave, for what it's worth, one of the key distillations of my life experience to date is that you get 0% of the things you don't ask for.

I would request the one you want, and perhaps a backup or two, and see what happens.


----------



## Watchfreek

Thanks Bill, so i take it as a no, there's no option but you could ask, nicely  Unfortunately for me, it's all academic now...SOLD OUT, says the page.... Boohoo..... Oh well. Those who hesitate.....


----------



## Ed.YANG

I wanted to click the "add to basket" button last nite... but didn't do so, for i had missed the first 3 that had released over the years... 
Duh... I wonder will this version be the last of the Marine Chronograph quadrology...


----------



## mambo_k

Ed.YANG said:


> I wanted to click the "add to basket" button last nite... but didn't do so, for i had missed the first 3 that had released over the years...
> Duh... I wonder will this version be the last of the Marine Chronograph quadrology...


Its back in stock. So do hurry!!


----------



## Kilovolt

Odd, 26 hours later it is not yet sold out ... possibly too large for many?


----------



## Tony A.H

Kilovolt said:


> Odd, 26 hours later it is not yet sold out ... possibly too large for many?


ma man
i'm Not trying to convince you in anyway. i know you have some concerns about it's size, but believe me. *it's Not larger than your Titan*.!

i found these older pictures to prove it to you.
the Titan appears a bit larger than the Bronzo because of it's thinner Bezel.. however, both share:

* the same Case thickness. 
* Lug to Lug length and 
* Case diameters. (with the exception of a 1mm extra on the Marine's Bezel ).







how about it Now :think: ??


----------



## Kilovolt

Tony A.H said:


> ........
> 
> how about it Now :think: ??


I see what you mean but as I said above the Titan is already too large for me ... :roll:


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Now that we understand your issue, all you need is one of these (and so do i)


----------



## asrar.merchant

Is that the Darth Vader watch, Dave?

I agree with you Tony 100%. The Titan does wear bigger than the bronzo due it its larger dial face and thinner bezel.

This NERO is a super design with the contrast of dull DLC and shinny gold chapter ring, subdials etc.

www.the


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> Now that we understand your issue, all you need is one of these (and so do i)


I have an even better solution to protect my Titan ... i.e. the one I am using now:









:-d


----------



## Watchfreek

Haha! I like your den's decor


----------



## sasha

got the newsletter yesterday.mesmerizing piece to say the least
.love the color scheme


----------



## Baldrick

Kilovolt said:


> Odd, 26 hours later it is not yet sold out ... possibly too large for many?


Certainly is for me, but I wouldn't be surprised if, for a lot of casual Steinhart fans, the email with the wrong photo may have prevented them from exploring this watch further. I only clicked through because I'd seen the earlier teaser photo and couldn't reconcile it with the model shown in the advertising shot. If I hadn't seen that earlier photo, I probably wouldn't have bothered.

That said, it'll be right for some people and will no doubt be sold out eventually.

Cheers,

B


----------



## sasha

just checked.it has been sold out


----------



## JSal

sasha said:


> just checked.it has been sold out


The reason it became available again for a short time is that sometimes people.place orders and then have buyers remorse. The other is that sometimes there are duplicate/redundant orders.

If it's only one or two pieces they may not list it. But If there are several as it appears in this case they will make it available again till sold out.


----------



## Riker

Davo mate for future reference if you want a specific number L.E then all you need do is ask & if it hasn't already been snapped up then Steinhart will make sure it is yours. Every one of my L.E's is a specific number of my preference.

This is the 4th & last of the of the L.E Spezial Edizione models so those of you that missed out need to keep a hawks eye on Steinharts resellers. One or two will pop up.

The plate referenced in the info section for S.E Nero is the L.E number plate between the 6 o'clock lugs.


----------



## Riker

Hmmmm, the nefarious & rare double post is back....... :think:


----------



## Boggy

Perhaps Ltd Edition for the 44mm version next?


----------



## reefkeep

44 or less would be nice...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Riker said:


> Hmmmm, the nefarious & rare double post is back....... :think:


It's never left.... it's intermittent and happens to me all the time randomly.

I've told Uwe about it a few times. I see it happen all the time to others too.


----------



## Watchfreek

And i thought James was just trying to make sure i saw it . Thanks James and Bill for the headsup. I'll remember it for next time.


----------



## JustinM19

It's a shame it sold out so fast. I didn't see the email until later today and lost out on a chance to pick it up. Hopefully ill see one on the used market soon.


----------



## Tony A.H

Boggy said:


> Perhaps Ltd Edition for the 44mm version next?


it has been done already in an Ultra small Run (i think 3 Pieces in Total ?).


----------



## Ed.YANG

Riker said:


> ...This is the 4th & last of the of the L.E Spezial Edizione models so those of you that missed out need to keep a hawks eye on Steinharts resellers...


Ohh my... you may not know that you're making fans to have some kind of remorse missing the boat... or, in some sort of coincidence other things that comes in quadrilogy in life... like...








...The theatrical screening of ALIEN QUADRILOGY, somewhere, some years ago...
https://thehappiestcow.wordpress.com/2012/04/07/prince-charles-and-the-aliens/


----------



## gobbi

I just bet a few of HOLY GRAIL holders just added the 4th piece easily, I am lone Wolf with my only Azzurro, but it's not one of 66, but 1 of 20!



Ed.YANG said:


> Ohh my... you may not know that you're making fans to have some kind of remorse missing the boat... or, in some sort of coincidence other things that comes in quadrilogy in life... like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...The theatrical screening of ALIEN QUADRILOGY, somewhere, some years ago...
> https://thehappiestcow.wordpress.com/2012/04/07/prince-charles-and-the-aliens/


----------



## Bezelionaire

So, I received an email from Anastasia from Steinhart this morning. She hinted at something that got my spidey senses tingling. 
Originally I was asking a few questions about the Aviation Vintage and the Military 42, however she made mention that in 2016 Steinhart will be releasing

"..about 7* new *models are coming in winter/spring."

This may or may not be news since the Steinhart site already has some information on watches that are getting a facelift in 2016 (the Ocean Two White Premium for example).

Do we have any idea on what these "7 new models" MAY include? I am only asking because I am looking for another Steinhart and I am having a hard time deciding between 3 existing (and drastically different) models. Each one has its "pros", but each one also has a major checklist item missing so I may just hold off to see what Steinhart will offer in 2016.

I'm hoping you all may have heard of some glimmer of what may be coming in 2016 so that I can decide to hold off or not.
Thank!


----------



## JSal

I'm currently involved with the Steinhart project Thor watch and when we were deciding on a movement for the watch we were told about what movements would be available to us at that time.

As with all its watches Steinhart procurers movements and then designs watches to utilize them. For example in the Project THOR watch we are building we have chosen a movement that Steinhart has never used before in a watch. 

It's the Soprod 9335 GMT with Power Reserve, and internally magnified date window.

There might have been one or two other options for movements that have never been used but I don't recall all the ones available off the top of my head.
You can browse the thread on "Movement" choice for Project Thor to see what was available to us. 

So what this means is that at some point Steinhart will eventually be using the Soprod 9335 in a production or Limited Edition Model watch at some point, not counting our project watch and it may be out before ours goes to production as we are moving slowly with the design for a little over a year now.


----------



## Trump

JSal said:


> I'm currently involved with the Steinhart project Thor watch and when we were deciding on a movement for the watch we were told about what movements would be available to us at that time.
> 
> As with all its watches Steinhart procurers movements and then designs watches to utilize them. For example in the Project THOR watch we are building we have chosen a movement that Steinhart has never used before in a watch.
> 
> It's the Soprod 9335 GMT with Power Reserve, and internally magnified date window.
> 
> There might have been one or two other options for movements that have never been used but I don't recall all the ones available off the top of my head.
> You can browse the thread on "Movement" choice for Project Thor to see what was available to us.
> 
> So what this means is that at some point Steinhart will eventually be using the Soprod 9335 in a production or Limited Edition Model watch at some point, not counting our project watch and it may be out before ours goes to production as we are moving slowly with the design for a little over a year now.


Soprod 9335 GMT. Now we're talkin'!

JSal, thank for starting this thread. I am not new to this forum, my prior account experienced some security issues and had to be scrapped. This thread has been fun to follow.


----------



## JSal

Trump said:


> Soprod 9335 GMT. Now we're talkin'!
> 
> JSal, thank for starting this thread. I am not new to this forum, my prior account experienced some security issues and had to be scrapped. This thread has been fun to follow.


No problem. What was your prior screen name?

As for the watch that Steinhart will use the 9335 in I cannot tell you even if I knew.

What I can tell you is that for sure it will be used in our Steinhart forum project watch which will be limited to 111 pieces.

I think we will see some NEW and Original designs from Steinhart in 2016 and I'm excited about it. Hope you are too.


----------



## Kilovolt

Just posted on Steinhart Facebook page:









Comments?


----------



## mithrilG60

Aviation premium w/ A10 Soprod? Other than the ST 10 LE last year, Steinhart hasn't done a premium model in the Aviation line yet and all the cases in this line have been satined.


----------



## Tony A.H

looks like the Aviation has gone Dressy.
interesting to see what's gonna be?.


----------



## mithrilG60

Tony A.H said:


> looks like the Aviation has gone Dressy.
> interesting to see what's gonna be?.


Agreed. An Aviation has been on my list of watches to consider for a while now and since I just withdrew from Thor perhaps this will be a worth the jump


----------



## mithrilG60

edit... double post


----------



## JSal

I think it's an updated version of the Aviation. I don't think it will look exactly like what we've been used to.


----------



## Portland

The angle of that shot is a great teaser. I can't tell if that's a shot of the left or the right side of the case. I think the angle suggests that it is a picture of the right side of the case in which case the noticeable absence of pushers suggests that this is probably not a chronograph.
That said, Steinhart has taken some pretty creative teaser shots in the past so, you never know.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



Tony A.H said:


> looks like the Aviation has gone Dressy.
> interesting to see what's gonna be?.


Is this is the one I've been waiting for, ever since i discovered the brand??? !!!

Well, as long as its not as "creative" as the ST.10, I'm in..oh heck, I'm gonna place an order anyway...along with the 4 replacement screws for my Aviation GMT i was about to order - how timely is that?


----------



## MrDagon007

Polishing looks dressy yet it would be great to see a new case.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

i Love the Aviation case. Strangely enough, i don't have any !.:roll:
but as you said: this maybe the One to get. but won't place an order yet till i see it.


----------



## Portland

The ST 10 also appears to have used the Aviation case. Maybe we're not looking at another Aviation but something totally new with this polished case edition?


----------



## asrar.merchant

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Tony A.H said:


> i Love the Aviation case. Strangely enough, i don't have any !.:roll:
> but as you said: this maybe the One to get. but won't place an order yet till i see it.


Generally is your order placed before you see it mate. Then you are the circle my friend.

Need to be in your good books now.

www.the


----------



## Watchfreek

Give up dude. You've already given yourself away. You sir, are the one one needs to be in the books with, .....for whatever reason you are alluding to 😊


----------



## JSal

OK fella's, let's make nice... we're all friends here.


----------



## anarasanen

I like the vintage look of ST 10. Especially the small second's hand looks good. They could have left that number three out though since it is in weird position.


----------



## mui.richard

anarasanen said:


> I like the vintage look of ST 10. Especially the small second's hand looks good. They could have left that number three out though since it is in weird position.


That's not a three, it's a "10" !

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland

mui.richard said:


> That's not a three, it's a "10" !
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


Yup. Because this was a Steinhart 10th anniversary commemorative watch.


----------



## anarasanen

mui.richard said:


> That's not a three, it's a "10" !
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


Ok, now I see... but the watch would still look better without it in my opinion. I'm not a big fan of engraved indexes. Did I say it right? 'Engraved indexes'... English is not my first language.


----------



## JSal

anarasanen said:


> Ok, now I see... but the watch would still look better without it in my opinion. I'm not a big fan of engraved indexes. Did I say it right? 'Engraved indexes'... English is not my first language.


"Sandwich Dial" and "Sandwich Indices" is the proper terminology.


----------



## anarasanen

JSal said:


> "Sandwich Dial" and "Sandwich Indices" is the proper terminology.


Thanks. I'm pretty new in this watch scene, I don't even own one yet.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Watchfreek said:


> Give up dude. You've already given yourself away. You sir, are the one one needs to be in the books with, .....for whatever reason you are alluding to


Hahahah I love the word games with you.

I don't keep books mate. Only straps and more straps. Hahaha.

www.the


----------



## asrar.merchant

anarasanen said:


> Thanks. I'm pretty new in this watch scene, I don't even own one yet.


You are most welcome here mate. We are all new to many things and it's always an area to learn new things. You are in the right place.

www.the


----------



## Watchfreek

JSal said:


> OK fella's, let's make nice... we're all friends here.


Who's not being nice????


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*



asrar.merchant said:


> Hahahah I love the word games with you.
> 
> I don't keep books mate. Only straps and more straps. Hahaha.
> 
> www.the


Huh? Word games? Like "#wristgames"?

Gee, now I'm more confused - i actually struggled to understand your comment to Tony, now the "word games" comment is even more cryptic than ever............

I must be speaking/thinking in a completely different channel to you and John. Or are you guys messing with my mind? .. #mindscrew


----------



## MrDagon007

mui.richard said:


> That's not a three, it's a "10" !
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


I always thought it looks vaguely like a Diesel fashion watch, partly beause of that 10.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*



Watchfreek said:


> Huh? Word games? Like "#wristgames"?
> 
> Gee, now I'm more confused - i actually struggled to understand your comment to Tony, now the "word games" comment is even more cryptic than ever............
> 
> I must be speaking/thinking in a completely different channel to you and John. Or are you guys messing with my mind? .. #mindscrew


that makes the Two of us. :-s . so i'll leave it here.


----------



## anarasanen

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*

I wish Steinhart would make a vintage looking diver with engraved bezel (steel/bronze) like they did with Proteus and with OCEAN Titanium 500 Premium like specs (except not titanium case, but steel) and price. Bars across the glass would be a nice touch and give the watch a more vintage look.


----------



## Mc_Fly

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*

Maybe a limited edition for the first release in 2016 ?


----------



## Soulspawn

That recessed sandwich "10" still looks like a 3 to me. 
It's an excellent watch, aside from that massive flaw.... Which once I've seen, unfortunately, can never be forgotten.


Cheers, Wen


----------



## RaphH

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*

I would love an ocean 2 gmt


----------



## Dec1968

I would love curved lugs on the Ocean line - ones that aren't so flat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland

Just in via Instagram..

Large Aviation style crown, no pushers, case back display, and I think I detect a the silhouette of a rotor...hmm. 🤔


----------



## JSal

With a polished SS case...

I'm going to take a wild guess and say another "Racing" Limited Edition model.


----------



## anarasanen

I like the look of Steinhart's square aviation watch case, but they really should make it more water resistant and I would also appreciate a little smaller size option.


----------



## J.C

JSal said:


> With a polished SS case...
> 
> I'm going to take a wild guess and say another "Racing" Limited Edition model.


If this is the case...and it probably is, as Mr. JSal really does know his stuff |> - does a non-chrono 'Racing' watch seem a little odd? A bit like a non-water resistant Marine watch (which Steinhart already make :think: ...and I know what some might say... if a ship is sinking the captain & crew have more to worry about than a watch etc etc...)

Sorry I got a bit off topic there...back to the 'non-chrono' Racing watch?!?!?! (and yes I know they have made and still make non-chrono racing watches)

end of waffle...sorry for waffle :-s


----------



## JSal

Not really. Steinhart has made several "Racing" themed watches that weren't Chronograph's.























*This one even has a screw down crown but minimal WR*








And Steinhart's Marine Chronometer is an homage to Naval Deck watches which really had no need for WR as they were stored in their boxes and never came in contact with water. Unless the boat sunk as you mentioned.

*Steinhart Marine Chronometer*








*Hamilton Torpedo Boat Deck watch*


----------



## alexcswong

JSal said:


> Not really. Steinhart has made several "Racing" themed watches that weren't Chronograph's.
> 
> View attachment 6713226
> 
> View attachment 6713234
> 
> View attachment 6713242
> 
> 
> *This one even has a screw down crown but minimal WR*
> View attachment 6713218
> 
> 
> And Steinhart's Marine Chronometer is an homage to Naval Deck watches which really had no need for WR as they were stored in their boxes and never came in contact with water. Unless the boat sunk as you mentioned.
> 
> *Steinhart Marine Chronometer*
> View attachment 6713330
> 
> 
> *Hamilton Torpedo Boat Deck watch*
> View attachment 6713338


Highly possible you're right. Eager to see the actual later. Have been constantly checking steinhart fb...but yet update..

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

alexcswong said:


> Highly possible you're right. Eager to see the actual later. Have been constantly checking steinhart fb...but yet update..


Since it has not been released today as of yet, my guess is that it will be released sometime on Wednesday or Thursday of this week.

Gnomon will be shipping the last 30 pieces of the Steinhart OceanOne Maxi on Wednesday so that is why my guess is that Steinhart will release this one once the shipping of the other has completed.

Only time will tell.


----------



## Ed.YANG

JSal said:


> With a polished SS case...
> 
> I'm going to take a wild guess and say another "Racing" Limited Edition model.


Polished case with RACING THEME? Hmmm...
AVIATION refreshed i would guess. Looking back at the RACING THEMED models... the polished part seems to be with the bezels only.


----------



## MrDagon007

It would be great to see a classic dressed model for a change.


----------



## JSal

Ed.YANG said:


> Polished case with RACING THEME? Hmmm...
> AVIATION refreshed i would guess. Looking back at the RACING THEMED models... the polished part seems to be with the bezels only.


I could be wrong, but polished to me doesn't fit the Aviation theme. 
Too bright and reflective for cockpit use. This is why I still feel it will be a racing themed watch.

Tom could be onto something too as the polished case could represent a dressier version of this model.


----------



## Boggy

Aviation GMT Premium








Aviation GMT Premium - Premium Line - Steinhart Watches


----------



## alexcswong

Beauty finally reveal... 👍👍

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot

A little off topic here, I'm about to purchase an apollon after a long wait pulling the trigger. Why isn't the site normal asking for card details or taking you to PayPal for payment straight away. It's asking me to do bank transfer and I wanted to pay with my credit card. 
Can any owners tell me if it's comfortable to wear, I width want the crown digging into my wrists.
Thanks for all Ur help


----------



## JSal

I'm a bit surprised it's an Aviation theme with the polished case, but as a
Premium Edition the polished case and gold hands suit it well.

Beautiful watch...

PS.... Tom (MrDagon007) wins the prize for being the closest guess (or in Tom's case "wish") as to what it would be.


----------



## mithrilG60

Aviation GMT Premium?


----------



## mithrilG60

JSal said:


> PS.... Tom (MrDagon007) wins the prize for being the closest guess (or in Tom's case "wish") as to what it would be.


From pg 153:



mithrilG60 said:


> Aviation premium w/ A10 Soprod? Other than the ST 10 LE last year, Steinhart hasn't done a premium model in the Aviation line yet and all the cases in this line have been satined.


I think I'm going to claim that prize for closest guess from Tom thank you :-d Finally got one right, I've been WAAAAY off the mark every other time :think:


----------



## Watchfreek

JSal said:


> PS.... Tom (MrDagon007) wins the prize for being the closest guess (or in Tom's case "wish") as to what it would be.


Actually I can hear Tom say this already: "it's more of the same thing again! What did I tell ya? Let me recommend the Damasxxx...., Radx, Nomxx...or Seikx.....much more originality....but i love my Nav B Premium powered by...wait for it,... A Seikoprod!!!!" 

Seriously though, i briefly heard about this in the works almost two years ago. All this time i waited patiently to see just a slight facelift, different case finish and powerplant but i never expected it to be so striking, and so different to the regular model. Definitely worth the wait.


----------



## anarasanen

Aviation GMT Premium looks extremely nice. Vintage look with a modern twist and a better grade movement. But still not very water resistant, no bracelet and 150 EUR higher price than OCEAN 500 Premium has.


----------



## mui.richard

Aviation GMT premium...sorry but those hands plus no lume on the 24hr dial really doesn't do it for me. I'll keep my good'l Aviation GMT for now.










Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## mithrilG60

anarasanen said:


> But still not very water resistant, no bracelet and 150 EUR higher price than OCEAN 500 Premium has.


It's using a very different movement than the Ocean 500, GMT movements are always more expensive. It's not too surprising that there isn't a bracelet option for this watch. Even though a (satined) bracelet has long exist for the regular Aviation line you almost never see that watch on bracelet as most prefer it on leather. Why produce a second bracelet (ie polished version) if you know the sales are likely to be very low? As for water resistance, 3ATM is more than sufficient for light exposure to water such as washing your hands, getting caught out in the rain or even an accidental submerging. This is not intended to be a dive watch, if being able to swim or shower while wearing your watch is a priority then this just isn't the watch you want.


----------



## anarasanen

mithrilG60 said:


> *It's using a very different movement than the Ocean 500, GMT movements are always more expensive.* It's not too surprising that there isn't a bracelet option for this watch. Even though a (satined) bracelet has long exist for the regular Aviation line you almost never see that watch on bracelet as most prefer it on leather. Why produce a second bracelet (ie polished version) if you know the sales are likely to be very low? As for water resistance, 3ATM is more than sufficient for light exposure to water such as washing your hands, getting caught out in the rain or even an accidental submerging. This is not intended to be a dive watch, if being able to swim or shower while wearing your watch is a priority then this just isn't the watch you want.


Good point, I didn't think of the GMT function.


----------



## fristil

hmmmmmm ... not sure about the polished case and gold hands


----------



## Tony A.H

looks very handsome actually.
the polished Hands and Case compliment each other. and the Raised Numerals Add another layer to the already 3D Dial... Nice touch.
btw, the Crown appears a big larger. or is it the same size as it's other siblings?

well done Steinhart.


----------



## Tom_ZG

mui.richard said:


> Aviation GMT premium...sorry but those hands plus no lume on the 24hr dial really doesn't do it for me. I'll keep my good'l Aviation GMT for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


GMT hand is lumed as I can see on the promo pictures

sent from Lenovo phone


----------



## mithrilG60

Tom_ZG said:


> GMT hand is lumed as I can see on the promo pictures


I believe he was referring to the lumed 24hr numbers on the chapter ring in the original Aviation GMT vs just pips being lumed on the Aviation PDT .


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Best looking Aviation variant so far, first one I could conceivably see myself wearing. 
I still find it a rather clunky case though.


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



MrDagon007 said:


> Best looking Aviation variant so far, first one I could conceivably see myself wearing.
> I still find it a rather clunky case though.


I mean no offense Tom, as I'm just making an observation, but...

I just don't think Steinhart Watches are for you... You seem to find most all models either too large, too chunky, or not dressy enough in you're own words.

Outside of the Nav B-Uhr Premium 44, and the Ocean2, I can't think of another model you really like without you findiing something about it that is incompatible to your taste.

It's OK though. I love the way Stowa crafts their watches. The attention to detail and quality is amazing and they even make an amazing handwind modified central seconds hand B-Uhr.

Having said tbat... The problem for me is that Stowa watches are just too small for my taste. Especially for a B-Uhr which I feel needs to be large.
The largest Stowa tends to make is 41mm but most all models are 40mm and under.


----------



## MrDagon007

John, I have 5 steinharts and gave a 6th one as a present. My 44 flieger and Apollon are by most people standards meaty; the OvGmt, Ocean 2 and Military are also a standard steinhart size.
I have a few other big watches, like a VE Anchar, or a pilot G shock.

It is less the size rather than the general case design that I don't like that much about the Aviation series. Though I have to say that at least on picture I like this new one quite a bit, esp the dial.

Back when I lived in singapore, I made my first visit to gnomon with the idea to come back with an Aviation but in the end picked the Apollon.


----------



## JSal

mithrilG60 said:


> From pg 153:
> 
> I think I'm going to claim that prize for closest guess from Mike thank you :-d Finally got one right, I've been WAAAAY off the mark every other time :think:


Credit where credit is due!!!

You get the first place prize, and Tom gets the booby prize for wishing for it but then later on saying the case is too clunky for him.


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Actually I can hear Tom say this already: "it's more of the same thing again! What did I tell ya? Let me recommend the Damasxxx...., Radx, Nomxx...or Seikx.....much more originality....but i love my Nav B Premium powered by...wait for it,... A Seikoprod!!!!"


ROTFLMAO...



Watchfreek said:


> Seriously though, i briefly heard about this in the works almost two years ago. All this time i waited patiently to see just a slight facelift, different case finish and powerplant but i never expected it to be so striking, and so different to the regular model. Definitely worth the wait.


It is quite striking. Steinhart definitely hit it out of the park on this one in my book.
Classy yet toolish and fully functional. Definitely wearable to the office in a suit, or casually with jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

It is mainly us WiS that define a dressed style to have an excuse to buy another watch. As long as you don't wear a yellow g shock on a suit, few people notice it.
This being said this new one seems to have what it takes for a Wis to wear it on a suit.


----------



## Ed.YANG

JSal said:


> View attachment 6727186
> 
> 
> I'm a bit surprised it's an Aviation theme with the polished case, but as a
> Premium Edition the polished case and gold hands suit it well.
> 
> Beautiful watch...
> 
> PS.... Tom (MrDagon007) wins the prize for being the closest guess (or in Tom's case "wish") as to what it would be.


No prize for me to get it partially... guessed spot on?
Awww... i'm sad...


----------



## MrDagon007

I think that the dial would be very nice in one of steinharts rounder cases as well.


----------



## Portland

^ I totally agree.


----------



## delco714

I really really like this watch!


----------



## up1911fan

I'd like to see something dressy in the 40mm range.


----------



## JSal

Ed.YANG said:


> No prize for me to get it partially... guessed spot on?
> Awww... i'm sad...


Sorry Ed... my memory is shot these days with being home so long and having to take meds for pain.


----------



## JSal

up1911fan said:


> I'd like to see something dressy in the 40mm range.


If that's what you're looking for I'd suggest a different watch company.

Steinhart is known for larger watches and they are a preference of Gunter himself so I wouldn't hold out hope for anything in the 40mm range.

There is one model they do currently make that can be considered dressy and is 38mm

MARINE 38 - Marine Watch - Steinhart Watches


----------



## Tony A.H

i also recommend these 2 ;-):


----------



## up1911fan

I've looked at the Marine 38. I'm in need of a dress watch and like Steinhart, so there's to hoping lol.


----------



## JSal

up1911fan said:


> I've looked at the Marine 38. I'm in need of a dress watch and like Steinhart, so there's to hoping lol.


My advise is to buy something larger from Steinhart, wear it a while and get used to the larger size.

If that's not an option for you then I would suggest you start looking at other watch companies if you need a small dress watch.

Small watches are just something Steinhart doesn't do. Just as Stowa doesn't do large watches.


----------



## Watchfreek

MrDagon007 said:


> I think that the dial would be very nice in one of steinharts rounder cases as well.


Few people realise this but if you take the square outer case off, you'll end up with a smaller round case and a much lighter watch 😏


----------



## MrDagon007

up1911fan said:


> I've looked at the Marine 38. I'm in need of a dress watch and like Steinhart, so there's to hoping lol.


It looks nice on the Steinhart website but I expect it to be relatively thick at 13 mm compared to the size, reducing the elegance when wearing.
John mentions Stowa, their admittedly 50% more expensive 40mm Marine automatic is 3mm less thick and will thus seem more elegant on the wrist, and elegance is the point of this kind of watches.

I would love to see Steinhart do another attempt at this size, but thinner.


----------



## Euterpe

May be out topic, but, what about ST5 movement? And could we dream on a 42mm Titanium case?


----------



## JSal

Euterpe said:


> May be out topic, but, what about ST5 movement? And could we dream on a 42mm Titanium case?


A 42mm case what?

The OceanOne is a 42mm case.

If you're hoping for a 42mm case B-Uhr from Steinhart, don't because I doubt very much it will happen. They have a very wearable 44mm and the great 47mm.

I own one of the original O1V watches with a Steinhart ST5 in house movement.

They stopped putting them in the O1V and now use an ETA 2824-2 elabore grade.

If I remember correctly there were some issues with the ST5 and while I don't believe Steinhart has given up on it, I haven't seen it used in anything in their line since.
It was designed as a Premium grade movement like the ST1.
They still have a page with the movement you can see here.
Steinhart Watches - fine exclusive timepieces


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I agree that the 44 fliegers are pretty wearable. They may seem big to some but it fits the flieger style.
A 42 flieger would be too close anyway. A 40 flieger could be a nice addition with a very different impression than the 44 - would give one to my wife! Also, IWC is now releasing its new generation of fliegers in 40mm, they probably got marketing feedback that it would be a popular size, probably from chinese market where people prefer smaller..
But as John said, sub 42 watches are not Steinhart's focus. I appreciate that. Though if there are plans/dreams to conquer china then smaller would mean more sales there!


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Honestly 40mm fliegers are a joke to me. Especially in the B-dial configuration as the dial is just too small for the design.

Original b-uhr fliegers were 55mm and while I don't expect that size to be for everyone, I do feel that 44mm is the smallest that watch looks good in.

You can get away with making a smaller A-dial but to me they just look too dainty.

A flieger should have wrist presence.


----------



## MrDagon007

I am indeed quite happy with my luvly 44mm compromise between adherence to the historical style and wearability.

This being said, a friend now has the Damasko DA36 (yes, yes, stay with me though) which is 40mm in approximately a modern flieger dial style, and yet most people would agree that despite that it does have wrist presence, not many would dismiss it as a joke.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



JSal said:


> Honestly 40mm fliegers are a joke to me. Especially in the B-dial configuration as the dial is just too small for the design.
> 
> Original b-uhr fliegers were 55mm and while I don't expect that size to be for everyone, I do feel that 44mm is the smallest that watch looks good in.
> 
> You can get away with making a smaller A-dial but to me they just look too dainty.
> 
> A flieger should have wrist presence.


that's why i posted these 2 Fashionable Fliegers earlier.
if you want something small ?. go for it. and while at it, buy Both.. as long as you don't mind looking like a woman.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



MrDagon007 said:


> IWC is now releasing its new generation of fliegers in 40mm, they probably got marketing feedback that it would be a popular size, probably from chinese market where people prefer smaller..


*OFF TOPIC*

i beg to differ.
it's Not New for IWC to have Smaller Fliegers in their collection.
sure they released a few in the 36, 43, 44, 45 mms . but the majority and the Essential Part of their Pilot Series are still *46 mms*.. lots of variant and Complications* in that size*.. 
in short. more Models in Bigger Size and a few in smaller size.

several years ago, they introduced a 48mm. and they have just released for the 1st time (since WW2) a 55mm .


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Tony A.H said:


> that's why i posted these 2 Fashionable Fliegers earlier.
> if you want something small ?. go for it. and while at it, buy Both.. as long as you don't mind looking like a woman.


LOL. I'd like to see a wrist shot of Tom with one of those on.

Even if I was a woman I wouldn't wear one of those. They're Hideous.


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I did some research for you Tom with some links to threads and forums that I know will interest you and give you an opportunity to bond with some like minded fans.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/show-your-damasko-972203.html
‎
‎https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/damasko-black-question-2789666.html
‎
‎https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/nomos-community-general-discussion-1047540.html
‎
‎https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/nomos-should-i-buy-2717929.html

‎https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/buying-nomos-german-chrono24-sellers-1512202.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/joined-damasko-club-dc66-2796890.html

‎https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/my-new-da36-2780810.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/damasko-da36-vs-da38-2503026.html

‎https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/so-i-bought-damasko-bracelet-2293250.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/retrofitting-damasko-bracelet-2769706.html‎
‎‎
*Forum:.Casio G-Shock
*‎Casio G-Shock ..

*Forum: Seiko‎
*‎https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/‎
‎
‎
‎


----------



## synaptyx

Subtle! 

Sent from my


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



JSal said:


> LOL. I'd like to see a wrist shot of Tom with one of those on.
> 
> Even if I was a woman I wouldn't wear one of those. They're Hideous.


My most fashionable flieger is a Pop Pilot, truly a summer watch.
I am not home but I think it is this one:










Those tulip fliegers are very bizarre, I am all for experimentation and creativity, but... i just don't get them.

Btw my da36 example above was not because of my liking the brand, rather that several people find it a modern flieger having serious wrist presence at 40. Also famous hked here from the chinese watch forum has a lovely stowa in that size, I didn t find it lady like. But in any case I bought 2 44 mm steinhart fliegers so far and wouldn't hesitate to do it again.


----------



## asrar.merchant

A flieger should have wrist presence.

The best words ever said.










www.the


----------



## mithrilG60

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



JSal said:


> Honestly 40mm fliegers are a joke to me. Especially in the B-dial configuration as the dial is just too small for the design.
> 
> A flieger should have wrist presence.


Agreed. Even the 44mm is too small for this style of watch IMNSHO.


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



mithrilG60 said:


> Agreed. Even the 44mm is too small for this style of watch IMNSHO.


I think it looks way better in 47mm or bigger. At least for the B-Dial.

44mm works but it is the very minimum. But I'm also speaking of the Steinhart 44mm which I believe appears larger. The Laco 45mm to me looks smaller but it is due to the smaller thinner lugs. But the lugs on the Laco 45mm are correct to the original 40's vintage WWII Laco's. They are extremely accurate representations. 
I own a Westerland (A-dial) and Dortmund (B-dial) and love them. I also own Laco A&B dial 55mm replicas, and a B-dial Laco vintage original circa 1943.


----------



## MrDagon007

Your museum quality vintage one is amazing.


----------



## JSal

MrDagon007 said:


> Your museum quality vintage one is amazing.


Thanks Tom... I stare it in amazement every time I take it out.

It was a one in a million shot to find an original watch with original strap that are both pristine and with the original matching serial numbered box.

Now why can't I hit lotto, mega millions, or powerball...


----------



## MrDagon007

Perhaps plan a holiday trip through germany and on the way hand over your vintage one for servicing at Laco hq?


----------



## JSal

MrDagon007 said:


> Perhaps plan a holiday trip through germany and on the way hand over your vintage one for servicing at Laco hq?


It would have to be one very long trip as I doubt they would finish it before I left.

I've also gotten to the point of fear of letting anyone even touch it for fear the very old and possibly brittle Radium Lume in the hands and dial might crumble when taken apart for cleaning.

I'll just leave it as it is for now.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



MrDagon007 said:


> I think that the dial would be very nice in one of steinharts rounder cases as well.


This is what i was talking about. Perhaps it's more to your taste dear Tom, my friend - Aviation dial+round 40mm case  (to be fair, i think the styling has potention, but again, the size would be a deal killer for me):


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

i'd like to see some New Pilots with Complications like GMT and Master Calendar.

and yes. it had done it before. 
this is Pre-Steinhart Model:










i don't know the full story of The *Robert Brand*. unfortunately my memory is Rusty these days. but if i remember correctly. Mr Steinhart started out as *Robert *and Sold Watches to a Retailer by the Name Robert. (it's like *Tourneau* in the U.S.A. they sell over 50 Brands but also sell their Own Brand). then up until early 2000. Steinhart went on his own.

BTW Dave. Leave that Perfect Aviation Case alone !. and stop tormenting it :rodekaart.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Yes, my Aviation's case, is now.........PERFECT. Completely refinished by moi, plus new screws - bling bling!


----------



## sasha

looks elegant with the polished case. any live pictures of this beauty?


----------



## sasha

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

wow green pilot ! now that's a fashion watch
if i had your wrist size?/ i'd be rocking a 47mm instead. this thing looks ridiculously tiny on you.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Don't think that's a photo of Tom - he's not that hairy IIRC  But he does have pretty sizable wrists too. He just prefers smaller watches now and he thinks Steinhart needs to make them smaller for him .


----------



## MrDagon007

Oh I don't mind bigger in general, depending on the style, though I do usually stop at 45mm nowadays. 

Sasha, fyi that was a catalog picture of my variant of pop pilot. They do come in several colours. Yes, fashion watches, I do find mine fun for summer wearing though the accuracy is weak for a quartz.


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> This is what i was talking about. Perhaps it's more to your taste dear Tom, my friend - Aviation dial+round 40mm case  (to be fair, i think the styling has potention, but again, the size would be a deal killer for me):


I was rather thinking of the dial in the stainless military case, that could look nice.
Still i hope to see the posh new aviation variant at gnomon during one of my coming trips to singapore.


----------



## Watchfreek

You might see mine and a couple others I'm having work done on before your trip, as long as our GTG is after CNY.


----------



## MrDagon007

Esp curious about your black LE marine officer


----------



## asrar.merchant

MrDagon007 said:


> Esp curious about your black LE marine officer


Wow so that special black MO LE belongs to Dave. That's wonderful and quite top secret news.

I thinks it's a one and only piece and it's a real beauty that one.

www.the


----------



## MrDagon007

asrar.merchant said:


> Wow so that special black MO LE belongs to Dave. That's wonderful and quite top secret news.
> 
> I thinks it's a one and only piece and it's a real beauty that one.
> 
> www.the


I mean that black and gold one. Are we talking a out the same model?
It was announced a few months ago and I understand that Dave bought one, hence curious to see it.


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



MrDagon007 said:


> ...Still i hope to see the posh new aviation variant at gnomon during one of my coming trips to singapore.


In recent period... i don't think you'll get to see it in Gnomon, even after CNY.... base on the previous experience with the last new model release, the OT500.

End of February maybe... but not too close.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Tom it's my mistake. I don't think we are talking about the same model now.

When you mentioned Marine Officer instead of the Marine Chronometre I thought you were talking about an extremely rare Marine Officer DLC with a grey dial that is specially made for a very high profile collector in south east Asia. And I was excited that Dave is the one that has it.

Now I do understand which one you are talking about.

Still i do wish Dave does get that MO DLC that is if he wishes to get it.

www.the


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I'm totally confused. Top Secret news? The only black watch i have is the NERO and there are 66 of them. What have you been smoking Tom? I said nothing to that effect...and a single piece LE? Don't think that will ever happen to me and I'm not so nuts that I'd commission the production of a single piece.

A black MO LE was indeed released once, but that was a while ago. I have played with it but it does not belong to an "Asian Collector"..it's right here in HK. A black Marine Chronometer was also produced before too. It has gold hands. Wasn't that for the Russian forums? Or are you confirming that there is another Asrar? Did you just let the cat out of the bag???? Hmmm.....who's in the circle now?


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Ed.YANG said:


> In recent period... i don't think you'll get to see it in Gnomon, even after CNY.... base on the previous experience with the last new model release, the OT500.
> 
> End of February maybe... but not too close.


I've been told before CNY is possible Ed...or maybe I'm just a VVVIP (according to what Tom just said lol..) so I'll get mine before everyone else?


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

if i may interject.
are you guys talking about this:

i think it was one of those ultra limited edition of 3 Pcs only.

*Picture form the Net.. Credits to the owner.*


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Tony A.H said:


> if i may interject.
> are you guys talking about this:
> 
> i think it was one of those ultra limited edition of 3 Pcs only.
> 
> *Picture form the Net.. Credits to the owner.*


Funny you mentioned that Tony.

There is one for sale right now. I forget where I saw it but it may have been here on the sales forum. I think the owner was located in eastern Europe.

Edit: I just tried to look for it. It isn't that one... it's a bronze nav.b chrono....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-s...-2-2-limited-two-peaces-1000-eur-2815482.html


----------



## Watchfreek

That guys been selling it for nearly a year now. Seems dodgey.

Tony, I've seen that one also. The one i saw was paired with a crackled white strap - very nicey. Another one i saw had a red stopwatch hand iirc.....so there are a few black ones around.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

that's a pretty sweet Price for a very rare Nav-B Bronze !.


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> That guys been selling it for nearly a year now. Seems dodgey.


Are you talking about the bronze one I just linked? It's a brand new listing 14 hours old.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

Oh i didn't check but someone from Latvia or Lithuania has been selling one with a felt strap for ages, elsewhere

Maybe this is the one one of our members (kilovolt?) sold last year?


----------



## JSal

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



Watchfreek said:


> Oh i didn't check but someone from Latvia or Lithuania has been selling one with a felt strap for ages, elsewhere
> 
> Maybe this is the one one of our members (kilovolt?) sold last year?


Are we talking Bronze or DLC? The one I linked is a bronze chrono.


----------



## Watchfreek

Yup. Kilovolt (i think) had one and sold it at a great price last year... Still hitting myself for not biting. Even wanted to make one myself by combining two watches...Crazy how much these guys are asking for it.


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

So much confusion with all those limited variants.
I referred to this one:

http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Marine-Chronograph-Edizione-NERO,991.html

I thought that Dave has it, so at a coming hong kong meetup I would be interested in examining it. I would of course also bring a few interesting items.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*

Phew, glad you'd cleared that up. Yes, i do have one of those babies:


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Yup. Kilovolt (i think) had one and sold it at a great price last year... Still hitting myself for not biting. Even wanted to make one myself by combining two watches...Crazy how much these guys are asking for it.


You're still not answering my questions.

Bronze or DLC?


----------



## Watchfreek

Lol. I thought i did. "yup the bronze nav b you'd posted" 😊


----------



## asrar.merchant

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*



Watchfreek said:


> Phew, glad you'd cleared that up. Yes, i do have one of those babies:


Beautiful dress up on this one with your shirt. Real classy stuff mate.

www.the


----------



## asrar.merchant

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



JSal said:


> Funny you mentioned that Tony.
> 
> There is one for sale right now. I forget where I saw it but it may have been here on the sales forum. I think the owner was located in eastern Europe.
> 
> Edit: I just tried to look for it. It isn't that one... it's a bronze nav.b chrono....
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-s...-2-2-limited-two-peaces-1000-eur-2815482.html


Yes John it's the same guy who Dave is talking about. I think this is a re-listing.

This watch has been on sales for long. I remember negotiating for it a few months or more back.

www.the


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*



asrar.merchant said:


> Beautiful dress up on this one with your shirt. Real classy stuff mate.
> 
> www.the


Haha, you're too kind. It's just a common flannel shirt. Keeps me warm in the crazy cold weather we're experiencing here right now ?


----------



## Riker

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*

I noticed the flannel ya westy......:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

Ha, who am I kidding, I've had one or two in the past too....



Watchfreek said:


> Haha, you're too kind. It's just a common flannel shirt. Keeps me warm in the crazy cold weather we're experiencing here right now 


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

Ha! But it's not the usual westy check pattern (and i own few of those too, and especially had a few Big W specials, the real westy "uniform", in my younger days) Lol

Next, I'll have one in a Burberry check, like any respectable Asian should lol!


----------



## Riker

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

Hahahaha, superb.....!

|>



Watchfreek said:


> Ha! But it's not the usual westy check pattern (and i own few of those too, and especially had a few Big W specials, the real westy "uniform", in my younger days) Lol
> 
> Next, I'll have one in a Burberry check, like any respectable Asian should lol!


----------



## Dec1968

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Does anyone know who did this? They sanded the lugs down and followed the curve of the end link to make the lugs less square.

See the bottom watch for example (top watch for reference).










To me this COMPLETELY changes the look of the watch. I've long loved Steinhart but wished the lugs were softer and less flat. This at least covers one issue.

Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helmpda

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

*Steinhart Tulip Black Edition

*


----------



## MrDagon007

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



helmpda said:


> *Steinhart Tulip Black Edition
> 
> *


Such a strange design, kinda a fashion watch from Steinhart.


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



MrDagon007 said:


> Such a strange design, kinda a fashion watch from Steinhart.


Although it looks like a fashion watch. E cause it is a feminine design it is not an actual fashion watch from Steinhart, it's a Steinhart Russian Forum Project watch.

The Russian forum produces many oddly designed and odd color watches. 
No offense to anyone from that forum but I don't think there has even been one that I've ever liked or would ever wear. They're just not to my taste.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

nothing's strange about it.
as you well know, Men & Women don't dress the same. Their accessories are very different than Ours.

(have you seen what's inside Women's Bag compares to ours ??. or the better question is: do we even carry Bags ? :roll: .
until we "Men" start wearing High Heels ? we'll then understand their sense of Fashion. but don't think that will ever happen. at least in our life time ).

looks like he or she had picked it up from Steinhart's Headquarters. Congrats..


----------



## MrDagon007

I appreciate that it is a feminine design, and that Russian watch design can be pretty funky (I have a few special vintage ones such as the Raketa Copernicus).
Yet all in all I wonder how attractive this one is for women. Will ask my wife, I don't think she'll crave it.


----------



## Kilovolt

Just popped up on Steinhart FB page:


----------



## alexcswong

Kilovolt said:


> Just popped up on Steinhart FB page:
> 
> View attachment 7295082


Been waiting for new release from Steinhart.... Can't wait to see...

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Looks like the new Ocean 2 is going to be revealed


----------



## valuewatchguy

alexcswong said:


> Been waiting for new release from Steinhart.... Can't wait to see...
> 
> Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


Look at the curve on those lugs!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## anarasanen

I like, especially the crown. Looks a little more 'industrial'. Will this be the perfect watch I've been waiting for...


----------



## JSal

No doubt that FB teaser pic has got to be the NEW Revamped "Facelifted" Ocean 2

Although the Steinhart website says the release won't be until April...

Could this mean an early arrival sometime soon in March?

Steinhart usually gives sneak peak teaser pics about a week or so before release.


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Ooooh Laa Laa!
New O2 with Soprod and... will it be more priced competitive to the OT500?!! 
Hmmm...


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I'm not even sure why they call it a facelift......brace yourselves fellas


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> I'm not even sure why they call it a facelift......brace yourselves fellas


I agree Dave. That's why I said Revamped and then quoted Facelift because that is how Steinhart described it.

I believe it's a German to English translation issue. If you've ever noticed some of Steinhart's watch descriptions on there website read a little funny in English. 
It's one thing I've always meant to mention to Gunter. It's easily corrected by a first language English speaking person.

On the lighter side, with some of the radical face changing cosmetic plastic surgery done today a "facelift" could be an applicable term.


----------



## RaphH

Nor the bezel nor the crown have anything in common with the O2. It's not a face lift, it looks more like a complete overhaul. Unless of course it is not an 02


----------



## richtel

Sure is the O2- it says so on the caseback...

https://www.facebook.com/steinharttimepieces/photos_streamIt's a solid caseback, so perhaps that infers it's a 'standard' version and the 'premium' will come later.


----------



## sathom

More pictures on their Facebook


----------



## anarasanen

I like the counter weigh on the seconds hand, but I don't like the bezel and the indexes.


----------



## wis_dad

I was never really too keen on the O2 but this looks lovely.


----------



## Bradjhomes

So close, but the second hand counterweight still ruins it for me.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



JSal said:


> I agree Dave. That's why I said Revamped and then quoted Facelift because that is how Steinhart described it.
> 
> I believe it's a German to English translation issue. If you've ever noticed some of Steinhart's watch descriptions on there website read a little funny in English.
> It's one thing I've always meant to mention to Gunter. It's easily corrected by a first language English speaking person.
> 
> On the lighter side, with some of the radical face changing cosmetic plastic surgery done today a "facelift" could be an applicable term.


Oh, I've mistaken it for something else. Facelift it is... ?


----------



## insomniac2

Thats a pretty handsome watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland

I love it. Rugged, yet refined. I like the brushed look on the bezel and the design of the coin edges as well as the crown. I may bite on this one. 

Is there any chance the white dial will be a fully illuminated vs just the indexes?


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I find a very nice dressier diver. In general nicer than my previous o2 which I like aready. Now one wish to elevate it even more would be applied markers.
I hope that the bezel action will be easier!


----------



## delco714

Damnit!!! I really like this white one.. Crap


----------



## JSal

Portland said:


> I love it. Rugged, yet refined. I like the brushed look on the bezel and the design of the coin edges as well as the crown. I may bite on this one.
> 
> Is there any chance the white dial will be a fully illuminated vs just the indexes?


I had a feeling you'd like this one Paul.

As far as the white dial goes, looking at it somehow I get the feeling it isn't but anything is possible. I guess we'll know for sure when it's officially released.


----------



## JSal

JSal said:


> No doubt that FB teaser pic has got to be the NEW Revamped "Facelifted" Ocean 2
> 
> Although the Steinhart website says the release won't be until April...
> 
> Could this mean an early arrival sometime soon in March?
> 
> Steinhart usually gives sneak peak teaser pics about a week or so before release.


It just dawned on me... the screen capture I posted of the Steinhart page showing that they're expecting an April release is actually of the PREMIUM version of the Ocean 2. From what another member mentioned this new release has a solid caseback so the March release could be the standard version with a 2824 and a Premium with an A10 won't be available till April... 
Of course this is all just speculation on my part...


----------



## Tom_ZG

Looks nice but I think the should have kept 3D hour index markers

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## JSal

Tom_ZG said:


> Looks nice but I think the should have kept 3D hour index markers
> 
> sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


If my intuition is correct about a separate Standard and a Premium model then it might be possible that the premium model might come with applied makers.


----------



## Tom_ZG

JSal said:


> If my intuition is correct about a separate Standard and a Premium model then it might be possible that the premium model might come with applied makers.


We will see soon,

but I must say I do really like black hands on white dial. White one might be a real hit if they do a decent lume.
Also, from what we see now, new case design looks quite modern.


----------



## MrDagon007

On second sight, it is still pretty though perhaps the bezel is a bit too aggressively edged for a dressy diver


----------



## Ed.YANG

sathom said:


> More pictures on their Facebook ...


Awww... those with O2 ver.1 will be bouncing with joy and probably going to lock their ver.1 as it had turned into something going to be extremely rare!
What's missing in O2? Sapphire bezel insert, Non-protruding Lume pip, and...what else... Haaa~~


----------



## Ed.YANG

delco714 said:


> Damnit!!! I really like this white one.. Crap











It seems we're going to miss the fully lumed bezel?


----------



## anarasanen

MrDagon007 said:


> On second sight, it is still pretty though perhaps the bezel is a bit too aggressively edged for a dressy diver


That is why I like it. I would like to see more cog like bezel like in Certina DS Action Diver. But ok, maybe this one is more a dress diver. On the other hand this bezel and crown look a little 'jewelleryish' to me. Like what women would wear.

The crown is so big I would imagine people would wear this watch mostly on their right hands.


----------



## JSal

anarasanen said:


> The crown is so big I would imagine people would wear this watch mostly on their right hands.


Which is exactly where an actual diver wears his watch.

His dive computer goes on his left wrist. ;-)


----------



## delco714

JSal said:


> I had a feeling you'd like this one Paul.
> 
> As far as the white dial goes, looking at it somehow I get the feeling it isn't but anything is possible. I guess we'll know for sure when it's officially released.


Wasn't the original ocean 2s fully lit?


----------



## delco714

Ed.YANG said:


> It seems we're going to miss the fully lumed bezel?


See my post to John..but I think you're both right.. Did Steinhart throw ceramic on this bad boy? Looks like it at least


----------



## delco714

JSal said:


> Which is exactly where an actual diver wears his watch.
> 
> His dive computer goes on his left wrist. ;-)


Or.. For us lucky lefties!! Haha


----------



## JSal

delco714 said:


> Wasn't the original ocean 2s fully lit?





delco714 said:


> See my post to John..but I think you're both right.. Did Steinhart throw ceramic on this bad boy? Looks like it at least


This is what the 1st Generation White dial Ocean2 Premium looked like with charged Lume. The Dial itself as you can see was not luminescent.









A Sapphire bezel insert like on the original above would allow it to be illuminated should they choose to do so. A Ceramic could only have lume filled engravings.
But the new generation does not appear to be made of sapphire.


----------



## onega

Im excited and upset for the Ocean 2...

Plus
+ New Bezel outline
+ crown outline grooves.
+ black hands on white watch.
+ clearer date window.

Minus
- No full lume sapphire bezel.
- Ugly pip on bezel.
- Gone are the dressy shiny popping chrome edges around the indices.
- 12 o clock marker.
- Gone is the metal ring on dial.
- Soprod A-10 2 and caseback missing


----------



## JSal

onega said:


> Im excited and upset for the Ocean 2...
> 
> Plus
> + New Bezel outline
> + crown outline grooves.
> + black hands on white watch.
> + clearer date window.
> 
> Minus
> - No full lume sapphire bezel.
> - Ugly pip on bezel.
> - Gone are the dressy shiny popping chrome edges around the indices.
> - 12 o clock marker.
> - Gone is the metal ring on dial.
> - Soprod A-10 2 and caseback missing


Keep in mind what I mentioned earlier...

Steinhart stated and still shows on their website at the Ocean2 Premium page that the New Facelifted version will be released in April.

But here we are in March and we are seeing teaser pics on FB.

A picture showed a solid caseback. So maybe there will be two versions of the watch.

A more toolish watch with a 2824 movement and a solid caseback with a higher water resistance coming now in March.

And a Premium Edition coming in April with Applied Markers, a Display caseback, a Soprod A10, and maybe, just maybe even a Sapphire bezel insert.

Some may remember that when the original Ocean2 was released there was a Standard version released in many colors, only to be followed by two models released in a Premium version. One in Black and one in White.


----------



## onega

the lume shot of the standard facelifted premium 2...


----------



## Boggy

Watch Looks Ok. My only beef are:

1) Markers look flat;









2) Crown is protruding a bit too much.


----------



## flyinglotus1983

Looks like they've posted them on their site:

OCEAN two white... - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches
OCEAN two black.. - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches

And the premium version states 'facelifted version coming in April 2016


----------



## Ed.YANG

onega said:


> Im excited and upset for the Ocean 2...
> 
> Plus
> + New Bezel outline
> + crown outline grooves.
> + black hands on white watch.
> + clearer date window.
> 
> Minus
> - No full lume sapphire bezel.
> - Ugly pip on bezel.
> - Gone are the dressy shiny popping chrome edges around the indices.
> - 12 o clock marker.
> - Gone is the metal ring on dial.
> - Soprod A-10 2 and caseback missing


On the negative side... Pricing. 
If compared to OT500, for $40 difference we get a ceramic lumed bezel insert, higher WR rating, Titanium case, better lumed pip "height", and the "premium" movement... I'll lean towards OT500 even though the case is based on the Ocean One...


----------



## Dec1968

There will be two Ocean Two models - basic and premium 


David


----------



## JSal

onega said:


> View attachment 7306842
> 
> the lume shot of the standard facelifted premium 2...


onega, go back and edit your post.

Delete ALL this... [ATTACH =CONFIG]7306842[/ATTACH] and then re-upload your picture again.

Currently there is a system glitch that is preventing pictures from posting the first time when using Quick Reply.

To avoid this for now, after you click reply or reply with quote, go to the bottom and Click "GO ADVANCED" and then type your reply and upload your pictures.

This is the easiest workaround until the WUS technical teams solves the issue.

See "Go Advanced" option below.


----------



## flyinglotus1983

At the risk of de-railing the thread, how common are sapphire bezel inserts? I really like the Ocean White Two Premium (more so than the new facelifted version), and I really enjoy the glass bezel insert in my Seiko SNZH FFF mod. 

Are there any other watches out there with sapphire inserts?


----------



## Ed.YANG

Dec1968 said:


> There will be two Ocean Two models - basic and premium
> 
> David


And i'll be eager to know how the Premium O2 will be priced, how the Premium O2 will be spec'ed to compete with OT500.
Will O2 Premium be...
- fitted with A-10
- fitted in Titanium Case with 500m WR
- fitted with Sapphire Bezel insert like the previous version with colored lume choices


----------



## JSal

Yes there are a few and Steinhart has some. See the Ocean 44 and OceanOne GMT models. The Ocean 44 GMT comes standard will a Sapphire bezel insert and the OceanOne GMT has an option for a Sapphire bezel insert which can be selected when the watch is purchased or purchased separately for about $30 in the accessories section of the Steinhart website. 

But this question is better asked in a separate thread in a general forum where you will get responses from people with knowledge of many offerings from many different brands.


----------



## MrDagon007

flyinglotus1983 said:


> At the risk of de-railing the thread, how common are sapphire bezel inserts? I really like the Ocean White Two Premium (more so than the new facelifted version), and I really enjoy the glass bezel insert in my Seiko SNZH FFF mod.
> 
> Are there any other watches out there with sapphire inserts?


A very pretty one was the previous generation of the IWC Aquatimer, and there are others.
The Ocean 2 was one of the most affordable (if not the most affordable) watches with this feature.


----------



## thegreightone

As JSal referenced I think I'll wait and see if a premium is released only a few weeks. Would really love the lumed bezel insert will have to wait and see!


----------



## flyinglotus1983

thegreightone said:


> As JSal referenced I think I'll wait and see if a premium is released only a few weeks. Would really love the lumed bezel insert will have to wait and see!


They will, in April 2016: OCEAN Two white PREMIUM - Premium Line - Steinhart Watches


----------



## J.C

flyinglotus1983 said:


> thegreightone said:
> 
> 
> 
> As JSal referenced I think I'll wait and see if a premium is released only a few weeks. Would really love the lumed bezel insert will have to wait and see!
> 
> 
> 
> They will, in April 2016: OCEAN Two white PREMIUM - Premium Line - Steinhart Watches
Click to expand...

Pretty much confirmed... (from their FB page)


----------



## delco714

It's offered in bracelet..where's the pics?


----------



## blue c lee

delco714 said:


> It's offered in bracelet..where's the pics?


Waiting (im)patiently for real-world pics!

I'm thinking the bracelet is the same as the previous O2 one, but perhaps with an all-brushed finished? :think: I do prefer a push-button clasp change though.

From what I can tell, the case is exactly the same as the original O2. Can anybody confirm? I love that case and it fits perfectly for me. b-)


----------



## onega

lume markers are disappointing... the full bezel...gone... come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## delco714

onega said:


> View attachment 7334138
> 
> lume markers are disappointing... the full bezel...gone... come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Guess they're going to keep that for the premium with sapphire bezel...? Guess we'll see next month. There's enough here to really intrigue me but enough missing to keep me holding out till April


----------



## mithrilG60

Or they could just be dropping it altogether. For my personal tastes the bezel lume on this model always looked really tacky and garish so dropping it is a huge improvement.


----------



## MrDagon007

mithrilG60 said:


> Or they could just be dropping it altogether. For my personal tastes the bezel lume on this model always looked really tacky and garish so dropping it is a huge improvement.


Have you seen it in reallty? It is not so bright as per the advertisement pictures.


----------



## R.Palace

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



mithrilG60 said:


> Or they could just be dropping it altogether. For my personal tastes the bezel lume on this model always looked really tacky and garish so dropping it is a huge improvement.












Super tacky ?


----------



## blue c lee

Different strokes etc...

I love that blue ring! b-)


----------



## JerylTan

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Not sure if any of you have seen this from Steinhart Poland. What,s your thoughts?

http://steinhart-zegarki.pl/pl/p/NAV-B-UHR-BALTIC-SEA-LE/187

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Riker

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Yep, that is a one off design for Steinharts Polish distributor. It will not be replicated at any other time & will be available only from the Polish distributor. Gnonom & some others have also had their own design models in the past & recently.

I really like the Baltic & congratulate them for trying something a bit different in the Nav portfolio. I especially like the blue dial & elongated date window which is a great differentiator.... It may also interest those with smaller wrists as it uses the 42mm case.



JerylTan said:


> Not sure if any of you have seen this from Steinhart Poland. What,s your thoughts?
> 
> NAV B UHR BALTIC SEA LE Steinhart Timepieces Polska
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JerylTan

Here,s some teaser pictures..


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MrDagon007

Nice and fresh. A fashion watch by Steinhart! Reminds me of the colourful Pop Pilot watches of which I have one.


----------



## Riker

Spot on Tom... It is a bit fashion orientated but allowing for the fact that Steinhart would not necessarily release this in their own portfolio this is the perfect opportunity for their Polish distributor to flaunt their own ideas for a Nav into this refreshing design. I think it will be very popular.


----------



## MrDagon007

Riker said:


> Spot on Tom... It is a bit fashion orientated but allowing for the fact that Steinhart would not necessarily release this in their own portfolio this is the perfect opportunity for their Polish distributor to flaunt their own ideas for a Nav into this refreshing design. I think it will be very popular.


I could well imagine wearing it on summer days. Like I sometimes wear my Pop Pilot though its quartz movement is very mediocre in timekeeping.


----------



## redtissot

That's is a lucky dial, and that lume is bright. Another one added to the ever growing list.


----------



## Sirluke1

Hello Steinhart Fans !


My name is Lukas, I'm from Poland. If you have any question about my Special Steinhart Limited Edition, please ask me. I try to answer for all questions.


I'm waiting for all opinions about this project.

Lukas


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sirluke1 said:


> Hello Steinhart Fans !
> 
> My name is Lukas, I'm from Poland. If you have any question about my Special Steinhart Limited Edition, please ask me. I try to answer for all questions.
> 
> I'm waiting for all opinions about this project.
> 
> Lukas


I personally feel this is a masterpiece Lukas.

Wonderful dial colour and the sunburst effect in this colour is just amazing. The lume is perfect and I love the double colored lume.

This is one of my favourite colours and to have a pilot in this is just wonderful. It's different. It's modern and it's a statement. Not a purist statement but a new statement and yet being equally classy.

I would have jumped to try getting this watch was it in 47mm as below that is a very difficult size for my now.

I like how it is being put up into the Military 42mm case too. Nice touches

Can you please explain why is the number 2 highlighted. What's the significance there.

Sorry if this has already been answered earlier.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Sirluke1

asrar.merchant said:


> Can you please explain why is the number 2 highlighted. What's the significance there.


Thank you for your words 

About number 2. This is my second limited edition watch, made specially for my shop. The first one was Marine Black Anchor.









Lukas


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Very nice fun watch, Lukas. The flieger to wear in summertime, or when you want to feel in summertime.
Good info about the coloured 2. Story reminds menof a limited seiko 5 I have with a red 50 because 50 year anniversary of the seiko 5 series.
The military case offers a flexible size for a wide audience as well.


----------



## delco714

Sirluke1 said:


> Thank you for your words
> 
> About number 2. This is my second limited edition watch, made specially for my shop. The first one was Marine Black Anchor.
> 
> View attachment 7380514
> 
> 
> Lukas


Nice!!! Any more pictures?


----------



## anarasanen

Sirluke1 said:


> Thank you for your words
> 
> About number 2. This is my second limited edition watch, made specially for my shop. The first one was Marine Black Anchor.
> 
> View attachment 7380514
> 
> 
> Lukas


Who designed this watch? Finally nice hands on a Steinhart watch and a counter weight on the seconds hand like it should be.


----------



## redtissot

Is there a discount for fellow steinys on the flieger


----------



## redtissot

Unfortunately Iv not worn my first steinhart yet, I've got to wait till September to mark the birth of my 3rd child, otherwise I'd wear it and search for another


----------



## Sirluke1

I personally designed the watches 

Marine Balck Anchor is a history now 

Nav B Baltic Sea will be assambling soon in Swiss. Now I take pre orders.

Sorry guys but price is not negotiable 

More pictures of MBA:

View attachment 7381514


View attachment 7381546


View attachment 7381554


Lukas


----------



## J.C

So what do we think this* is then?
(*FB teaser)


----------



## Watchfreek

This looks interesting. Finally a new case....


----------



## Soulspawn

Sirluke1 said:


> I personally designed the watches
> 
> Marine Balck Anchor is a history now
> 
> Nav B Baltic Sea will be assambling soon in Swiss. Now I take pre orders.
> 
> Sorry guys but price is not negotiable
> 
> More pictures of MBA:
> 
> View attachment 7381514
> 
> 
> View attachment 7381546
> 
> 
> View attachment 7381554
> 
> 
> Lukas


Think you might need to report this, Luke, due to the glitch which jsal explains earlier in this thread.


----------



## Soulspawn

J.C said:


> So what do we think this* is then?
> (*FB teaser)


Very very very interesting! Thanks for posting.

Bezel with rivets/ screws exposed, and a fairly slim looking profile.

Might be an AP/hublot influenced piece with an original twist?


----------



## Boggy

Interesting new release. Watch case is similar to that of the Military 42 except for the screws on the bezel. I hope it's a good one!


----------



## Kilovolt

Unfortunately those protruding screws seem eager to eat into the shirt cuff ... :roll:


----------



## JSal

Kilovolt said:


> Unfortunately those protruding screws seem eager to eat into the shirt cuff ... :roll:


I think those screws are decorative and not real screws.

My guess is that they are part of the bezel itself so they wouldn't be turned and would not have any sharp edges.


----------



## knezz

JSal said:


> I think those screws are decorative and not real screws.
> 
> My guess is that they are part of the bezel itself so they wouldn't be turned and would not have any sharp edges.


JSal i would be surprised if they actually serve for bezel insert swap like on apollon. So i agree, they will be decorations most probably.


----------



## knezz

JSal said:


> I think those screws are decorative and not real screws.
> 
> My guess is that they are part of the bezel itself so they wouldn't be turned and would not have any sharp edges.


JSal i would be surprised if they actually serve for bezel insert swap like on apollon. So i agree, they will be decorations most probably.


----------



## JSal

knezz said:


> JSal i would be surprised if they actually serve for bezel insert swap like on apollon. So i agree, they will be decorations most probably.


Exactly, so if there is no reason to turn them then they should never develop any sharp edges as screws sometimes do over time.

That's why I don't think there is any worry they will ever damage even the finest voile cotton shirts.


----------



## delco714

Alas...bezel dings are another risk..


----------



## Tony A.H

what the heck ?!!

that's one Sexy Profile. love that Pilot Crown too. b-) :-!
what could it be??.


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> what the heck ?!!
> 
> that's one Sexy Profile. love that Pilot Crown too. b-) :-!
> what could it be??.


Good observations Tony.

This one's got me stumped too. Right or Wrong I usually have an opinion as to what I think it is. This time I have none. I mean I have a few wild ideas but nothing concrete. I haven't chatted with Gunter in quite some time so I have no ideas of what's coming down the pike either. Not that if I knew I would be able to share anyway. Whenever he has let me in on anything I have been sworn to secrecy. 
Because if I had a slip of the lip I'd be forced into being blindfolded and made to walk at Sword point the Marine Chronometer Gangplank to my death. ;-)

My best guess is this is something NEW to the Steinhart lineup as we heard 2016 would introduce some new models and movements.


----------



## Portland

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

From the one vague shot, I think I detect Old Radium lume, and POSSIBLY Arabic numerals.

Guessing is fun.


----------



## Watchfreek

I believe it's my prayers a year ago being answered.


----------



## Portland

Watchfreek said:


> I believe it's my prayers a year ago being answered.


Do tell! What was your prayer a year ago?


----------



## Watchfreek

To make more larger cases again because last year was full of 42mm's. The use of lug bolt implies that as traditionally they've only been used in 44mm or larger cases.


----------



## Watchfreek

JSal said:


> This one's got me stumped too. Right or Wrong I usually have an opinion as to what I think it is. This time I have none. I mean I have a few wild ideas but nothing concrete.


Why is that John? It's not like you to not throw out your ideas (which are often close), why the reluctance this time?


----------



## Boggy

The Military 42 uses hex lug bolts. If you look at the space between the lugs of the new timepiece, it is sort of straight, just like that of the Military 42. But again, the case of the Marine Officer is something similar, hex lug bolts, straight in between lugs. So it could also be a 44mm. My guess is that it's a 44m due to the gunny like strap 



Watchfreek said:


> To make more larger cases again because last year was full of 42mm's. The use of lug bolt implies that as traditionally they've only been used in 44mm or larger cases.


----------



## Watchfreek

My bad, I forgot about the mil42 but this looks larger based on the proportion of the crown vs case size


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> Why is that John? It's not like you to not throw out your ideas (which are often close), why the reluctance this time?


You're right. Usually when I make a guess it's an educated guess from what I can see. But I'm really clueless on this one. As Tony mentioned it has a Nav.b crown, but the case and bezel really through me for a loop.

I do agree with you on the likelihood of the case size due to the use of lug bolts.

So what is it that you have been wishing for since last year?


----------



## Portland

That bezel looks a lot like a porthole. Maybe it's a piece inspired by Hublot's porthole design?


----------



## MrDagon007

I have one word for this teaser: promising.


----------



## JSal

Portland said:


> That bezel looks a lot like a porthole. Maybe it's a piece inspired by Hublot's porthole design?
> 
> View attachment 7863482


Or similar to something from the Schauer collection...


----------



## Watchfreek

JSal said:


> You're right. Usually when I make a guess it's an educated guess from what I can see. But I'm really clueless on this one. As Tony mentioned it has a Nav.b crown, but the case and bezel really through me for a loop.
> 
> I do agree with you on the likelihood of the case size due to the use of lug bolts.
> 
> So what is it that you have been wishing for since last year?


Big case?

I don't wish to walk the plank....


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

The bolts don t have to be for a porthole look, they could also be chosen for a technical look, Think IWC Ingenieur, Damasko DK200, or the Eterna Royal Kontiki GMT.
Curious. I also expect it to be one of the original design Steinharts.


----------



## Watchfreek

I'm surprised no one mentioned the Royal Oak but I'm sure Tom's point is well noted.


----------



## Riker

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Hmmmm.....:think:



MrDagon007 said:


> The bolts don t have to be for a porthole look, they could also be chosen for a technical look, Think IWC Ingenieur, Damasko DK200, or the Eterna Royal Kontiki GMT.
> Curious. I also expect it to be one of the original design Steinharts.


----------



## Riker

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Oooops, double up......


----------



## asrar.merchant

Love the way you guys think hahaha...

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Kilovolt

Military 47


----------



## Boggy

Looks pretty good! Congrats Steinhart! Good addition!


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Quite nice. Wonder how it would compare to my mil42 on the wrist.

(edit) strange that it is not available in dlc like its small sister


----------



## Soulspawn

http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/MILITARY-47,1020.html

Link for those who didn't get the email.

Cheers, Wen


----------



## Boggy

My only wish was that it was mixed brushed and polished rather than all polished. Very good looking nevertheless!


----------



## Soulspawn

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



MrDagon007 said:


> Quite nice. Wonder how it would compare to my mil42 on the wrist.
> 
> (edit) strange that it is not available in dlc like its small sister


My guess is it would look alot bigger!


----------



## Tony A.H

really Really REALLY Beautiful.

God that Picture hurts so Good ! :-! b-)









Great Dial, Hands, Raised Numerals, Lug width, Case diameter, and thickness (love that) make an all around Well Balanced Watch.
however i do agree with you. a Partially Brushed surface wouldn't hurt.

Kudos to Steinhart Team on another great addition.


----------



## sefrcoko

Kilovolt said:


> Military 47
> 
> View attachment 7875410


Really nice! One thing that bugs me though is having a sub-dial placed over the Arabic numerals. Always a deal-breaker for me but I'm sure others like/prefer it. Different strokes...


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



MrDagon007 said:


> Quite nice. Wonder how it would compare to my mil42 on the wrist.


Well, let's compare


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

{double post..


----------



## flyinglotus1983

Tony A.H said:


>


I'm a huge fan of the ETA / Unitas 6497/8, and my god, this watch is beautiful. They nailed it. I'm now wondering what I'm going to sell so that I can pick one up.


----------



## ndw6

The email came through this morning. It's a nice looking watch but it's not for me. What actually struck me more was the strap. I really like it. I wonder who makes them, or are the made in house?


----------



## delco714

I feel the same. Gorgeous! Just not my style


----------



## ndw6

I have the Nav 47 in DLC and Hydra Titanium from H2o on its way, with a bit more ...! 
So two manual watches with the same movement are enough for me.
Your right it's a really nice watch.


----------



## JSal

ndw6 said:


> The email came through this morning. It's a nice looking watch but it's not for me. What actually struck me more was the strap. I really like it. I wonder who makes them, or are the made in house?


Nigel, 
It doesn't look like a custom strap so it's probably made by "Rios 1931"
Who makes the majority of the straps Steinhart uses on their watches and sells also separately.


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



MrDagon007 said:


> Quite nice. Wonder how it would compare to my mil42 on the wrist.
> 
> (edit) strange that it is not available in dlc like its small sister


Way too big for your liking Tom I'm sure.

As far as DLC goes, give it time. I'm betting they'll do that too.

I'd like to see a future Limited Edition rendition of that watch.


----------



## JSal

sefrcoko said:


> Really nice! One thing that bugs me though is having a sub-dial placed over the Arabic numerals. Always a deal-breaker for me but I'm sure others like/prefer it. Different strokes...


I hear ya, but the only other option would be to leave the small seconds hand off but remember then you would have a watch that when you wound it would be hard to know if it's running as there would only be two hands.

Now if they made one with a Unitas with modified central seconds hand, that would be optimal. But as we know that is an expensive proposition as there aren't enough skilled watchmakers around who know how to do that work correctly.


----------



## MrDagon007

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



JSal said:


> Way too big for your liking Tom I'm sure.
> 
> As far as DLC goes, give it time. I'm betting they'll do that too.
> 
> I'd like to see a future Limited Edition rendition of that watch.


Actually today I am sporting my Vostok Europe Anchar, a big beast.

Regarding the mil47, as others remarked i think it would have been (even) better when mixing polished and brushed surfaces. Still curious to see it in real at the HK or SG dealers.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



JSal said:


> Now if they made one with a Unitas with modified central seconds hand, that would be optimal. But as we know that is an expensive proposition as there aren't enough skilled watchmakers around who know how to do that work correctly.


If they did ever find a suitable caliber, I'd rather they use it on a fleiger and for the likely price, I'll probably get Zenith Type 20 and have the best of both worlds (ie pilot with similar fonts as the mil47)


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> If they did ever find a suitable caliber, I'd rather they use it on a fleiger and for the likely price, I'll probably get Zenith Type 20 and have the best of both worlds (ie pilot with similar fonts as the mil47)


I agree, I'd like to see Steinhart do another Nav.b modified central seconds hand. 
Gunter probably won't do it unless he can deliver it at a reasonable price point.

Right now my urge for one is slightly quenched since I found one of the originals limited editions he did.

The other thing is that Gunter is very strict when it comes to never remaking a copy of a watch that was discontinued, or in limited production.

So Tony and I came up some specs for a new model that would be just enough of a variance to be acceptable.

Now he and I have to keep urging Gunter to start the process.


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Interestingly I very recently tried on a Montblanc 1858, a thin & dressed 44mm cousin of the Military Steinharts, also with a unitas movement. Really lovely and tempting, but a poor quality/price perception next to the steinharts.

Regarding affordable handwound watches with central seconds. I have a recent Komandierski reissue by Meranom. Very cheap yet the pretty movement (cal 2414) works well behind its display case.


----------



## ndw6

JSal said:


> Nigel,
> It doesn't look like a custom strap so it's probably made by "Rios 1931"
> Who makes the majority of the straps Steinhart uses on their watches and sells also separately.


 It's nice to have your intellectual responses back. You've been away too long. 😀


----------



## JSal

ndw6 said:


> It's nice to have your intellectual responses back. You've been away too long. ?


You are too kind my friend.. I'm not sure how intellectual I am but I am honored that you feel that way.

I'm back but I still have a lot of recovery to do. Lots of hard work with Physical and Occupational Therapy.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



JSal said:


> I agree, I'd like to see Steinhart do another Nav.b modified central seconds hand.
> Gunter probably won't do it unless he can deliver it at a reasonable price point.
> 
> Right now my urge for one is slightly quenched since I found one of the originals limited editions he did.
> 
> The other thing is that Gunter is very strict when it comes to never remaking a copy of a watch that was discontinued, or in limited production.
> 
> So Tony and I came up some specs for a new model that would be just enough of a variance to be acceptable.
> 
> Now he and I have to keep urging Gunter to start the process.


forgot.
did we include a *Dome Pexi* in the Specs instead of sapphire ;-) ?


----------



## ndw6

For John, sorry I should have pm this.
Physical recovery from what you have had to endure is a long road. To me I'm big on positivity, unless it all goes cactus. Then Toquilla works is fine.
My daughter is in NY working at Lulu lemon. I'm not to sure which store but when your physio is on the up, I could organise a bit of yoga for you. It's only a couple of hours away. I think. I'm not really sure. Never been


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Tony A.H said:


> forgot.
> did we include a *Dome Pexi* in the Specs instead of sapphire ;-) ?


I believe we did, but if we didn't it's certainly a must have as far as I'm concerned.

The reason I believe we did was because that, and the titanium case were two of the biggest differences we have from the original.

I have the specs we discussed saved somewhere, and also if you search back in this thread I believe we posted them here too.


----------



## JSal

ndw6 said:


> For John, sorry I should have pm this.
> Physical recovery from what you have had to endure is a long road. To me I'm big on positivity, unless it all goes cactus. Then Toquilla works is fine.
> My daughter is in NY working at Lulu lemon. I'm not to sure which store but when your physio is on the up, I could organise a bit of yoga for you. It's only a couple of hours away. I think. I'm not really sure. Never been


Thanks Nigel...

As far as ......... goes, I know there is one in Garden City at the Mall. I live about 10 minutes from there and there is also one in Manhasset and that's not too far either. 
Find out which store she is at and if there is anything you desire from the States just let me know and I can drop it off to her to bring home to you.

Also if she needs anything or would like advise on things to do and places to visit she can just give me a shout.


----------



## MrDagon007

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Tony A.H said:


> forgot.
> did we include a *Dome Pexi* in the Specs instead of sapphire ;-) ?


I have one dome plexi crystal watch - my Lew & Huey Phantom, and what a beauty it is. The distortions when looking at an angle are delightful.
I can very well imagine such a crystal on a steinhart flieger or military styled watch.

Look how the 9 "leaks":


----------



## asrar.merchant

ndw6 said:


> The email came through this morning. It's a nice looking watch but it's not for me. What actually struck me more was the strap. I really like it. I wonder who makes them, or are the made in house?


RIOS1931 makes them. And they make them in Augsburg.

Let me know if you want to contact them.


----------



## ndw6

Cheers mate, I will. I wouldn't mind a new look for my Ocean 2. Haven't seen anything that would work as yet.


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



ndw6 said:


> Cheers mate, I will. I wouldn't mind a new look for my Ocean 2. Haven't seen anything that would work as yet.


It looks really suave on the dedicated bracelet, I think:










Btw Augsburg is nice, a great start for a holiday on the "Romantische Strasse".


----------



## ndw6

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



MrDagon007 said:


> It looks really suave on the dedicated bracelet, I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw Augsburg is nice, a great start for a holiday on the "Romantische Strasse".


That's what I have on it at the moment.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



MrDagon007 said:


> I have one dome plexi crystal watch - my Lew & Huey Phantom, and what a beauty it is. The distortions when looking at an angle are delightful.
> I can very well imagine such a crystal on a steinhart flieger or military styled watch.
> 
> Look how the 9 "leaks":


that looks awesome.. i'm a BIG Fan of Dome Plexi.
i have some pieces with Dome Sapphire and Plexi. i prefer the Latter as it gives the Dial a warm Vintage Look/Feel.

i found this watch on a different Watch Blog.
this is of course a Steinhart on an after market Plexi. i contacted the wearer and ask about sourcing a couple. he said he bought it used and had no idea who did it :-(.

to me that looks to damn Beautiful b-) 



it makes a huge difference.


----------



## delco714

My wife won't let me have the opportunity..we're going to be in Munich for three days next month...so close to Steinhart!! :/


----------



## MrDagon007

When in Munich make sure to visit the castle and cave of the mad king ludwig nearby.


----------



## Portland

delco714 said:


> My wife won't let me have the opportunity..we're going to be in Munich for three days next month...so close to Steinhart!! :/


I agree. Take her to the castle. The best way to get there is to head north from Munich on the A8 about an hour till you hit a little city called Stadtbergen.

When you realize you've "accidentally" gone the wrong way, apologize profusely then offer to make it up to her by taking her on a tour of Steinhart HQ. Should work like a charm.


----------



## JSal

Portland said:


> I agree. Take her to the castle. The best way to get there is to head north from Munich on the A8 about an hour till you hit a little city called Stadtbergen.
> 
> When you realize you've "accidentally" gone the wrong way, apologize profusely then offer to make it up to her by taking her on a tour of Steinhart HQ. Should work like a charm.


I whole heartedly concur Paul.


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Tony A.H said:


> that looks awesome.. i'm a BIG Fan of Dome Plexi.
> i have some pieces with Dome Sapphire and Plexi. i prefer the Latter as it gives the Dial a warm Vintage Look/Feel.
> 
> i found this watch on a different Watch Blog.
> this is of course a Steinhart on an after market Plexi. i contacted the wearer and ask about sourcing a couple. he said he bought it used and had no idea who did it :-(.
> 
> to me that looks to damn Beautiful b-)
> 
> 
> 
> it makes a huge difference.


Oh my... Oh my my my....

Tony, this picture gives me a big warm fuzzy feeling...

We need to speak and get back to work together on planning our project presentation to Gunter.

I'll touch base with you this week via PM.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

LOL John
i know you'd like it ..

stay strong.. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Soulspawn

I'm pretty handy with PowerPoint if you boys need any charts.


----------



## JSal

Soulspawn said:


> I'm pretty handy with PowerPoint if you boys need any charts.


It's basically going to be a set of specs for the watch and a proposal of how many we want made. But thanks for the offer.


----------



## Travelller

Tony A.H said:


> ... i have some pieces with Dome Sapphire and Plexi. i prefer the Latter as it gives the Dial a warm Vintage Look/Feel...


I think Steinhart's at least done good by me with their domed O1V - as "vintage" as it needs to get for me b-)
Based on this photo, I bet 9/10 of you would assume the O1V has a plexi dome... ;-)









Having said that, I agree that there are certain models where plexi and sapphire are night/day - Omega's Speedmaster Professional is a great example of that and the reason I went out of my way to find a 3572.50 - so that I could have a plexi crystal and display caseback.

~~~

One thing's for sure - the Steinhart Pilot with modded plexi crystal you pictured above looks damn good sir :-!


----------



## TheGanzman

Man, I USED to love Plexi!

Having said that, I just "dragged" my Ocean 1 with its upgraded-to-domed-sapphire-crystal across the inside (and sharp) sheet metal edges of the hood reinforcement braces of my '69 Bronco hood yesterday while I was working in the engine compartmet - if I still had the OEM plexi crystal on it, I'd STLL be crying in my Glenlivet 18 YO Single Malt! As I've said before, the Steinhart DOMED sapphire crystal is shear PERFECTION - being domed, it serves to protect the bezel insert, as it did yesterday - wish my Rolex 14060M had a domed sapphire!


----------



## MadMrB

Yes is has to be Sapphire for me, I've had plexi in the past and it just does not cut it. The domed sapphire on the O1V is simply gorgeous and so practical.


----------



## JSal

TheGanzman said:


> Man, I USED to love Plexi!
> 
> Having said that, I just "dragged" my Ocean 1 with its upgraded-to-domed-sapphire-crystal across the inside (and sharp) sheet metal edges of the hood reinforcement braces of my '69 Bronco hood yesterday while I was working in the engine compartmet - if I still had the OEM plexi crystal on it, I'd STLL be crying in my Glenlivet 18 YO Single Malt! As I've said before, the Steinhart DOMED sapphire crystal is shear PERFECTION - being domed, it serves to protect the bezel insert, as it did yesterday - wish my Rolex 14060M had a domed sapphire!





MadMrB said:


> Yes is has to be Sapphire for me, I've had plexi in the past and it just does not cut it. The domed sapphire on the O1V is simply gorgeous and so practical.
> 
> View attachment 7910778


There is nothing wrong with a Hesalite Crystal unless you start wearing it when you're working on your truck or doing other activities that could cause damage to a watch.

I have many watches and I also have an inexpensive watch or two set aside that I wear when I'm doing activities that could cause damage.

So get yourself a Hesalite and and enjoy the warmth and charm it exudes.

Just don't wear it doing work are the house or you will surely get a scratch or two and then out will come the polywatch if the scratch is not too deep.


----------



## JSal

Deleted as Post was in the wrong thread.


----------



## MadMrB

JSal said:


> There is nothing wrong with a Hesalite Crystal unless you start wearing it when you're working on your truck or doing other activities that could cause damage to a watch.
> 
> I have many watches and I also have an inexpensive watch or two set aside that I wear when I'm doing activities that could cause damage.
> 
> So get yourself a Hesalite and and enjoy the warmth and charm it exudes.
> 
> Just don't wear it doing work are the house or you will surely get a scratch or two and then out will come the polywatch if the scratch is not too deep.


Nice try!  But I'll never be converted, I have a real aversion to plastics and I could also never wear a nylon strap on a watch... in my head its just wrong! 

I've sold nearly all my old watches with acrylic/plexi crystals, just a couple more to go and then never again, I don't even like the sound they make (I'm odd I know!)

Steel, Glass, Leather... all good


----------



## TheGanzman

JSal said:


> There is nothing wrong with a Hesalite Crystal unless you start wearing it when you're working on your truck or doing other activities that could cause damage to a watch.
> 
> I have many watches and I also have an inexpensive watch or two set aside that I wear when I'm doing activities that could cause damage.
> 
> So get yourself a Hesalite and and enjoy the warmth and charm it exudes.
> 
> Just don't wear it doing work are the house or you will surely get a scratch or two and then out will come the polywatch if the scratch is not too deep.


Sorry, my Strong Island friend - I'm a MAN and I do MAN STUFF! I often take my watch off, but just as often I DON'T; as such, I expect my TOOL WATCH to hang right in there WITH me!The backs of MY hands show 60 years of "rough stuff" - I sometimes wonder how I still have all ten fingers and fingernails! I'll baby my watch JUST about as much as I baby my hands - I wear gloves a LOT more often now, and I wear long-sleeved shirts when I work on stuff.Meanwhile, the tool watch gonna BE a tool watch; no free ride in THIS household!

And quit callin' me "Surely"!

I'm left-handed; here's a quick snap of my "better-looking hand" - the left one looks like I pulled it out of a meat grinder:


----------



## JSal

TheGanzman said:


> Sorry, my Strong Island friend - I'm a MAN and I do MAN STUFF! I often take my watch off, but just as often I DON'T; as such, I expect my TOOL WATCH to hang right in there WITH me!The backs of MY hands show 60 years of "rough stuff" - I sometimes wonder how I still have all ten fingers and fingernails! I'll baby my watch JUST about as much as I baby my hands - I wear gloves a LOT more often now, and I wear long-sleeved shirts when I work on stuff.Meanwhile, the tool watch gonna BE a tool watch; no free ride in THIS household!
> 
> And quit callin' me "Surely"!


I've worked with my hands all my life. Only the last 15 years have I been behind a computer because I was injured pulling a 500 lb manhole cover in the Bronx after 9/11.

But I never wore a watch that cost more than $100 while doing manual labor and I never will. It makes no sense at all. I know how rough I am when doing that kind of work and I've also always worked on cars and had a nice show car. But I never work on them with a nice watch on and if I ever had to do an emergency repair I would be smart enough to take off a nice watch before I did.

To wear a nice watch when you're doing manual labor is like putting on a tuxedo and patent leather shoes to shovel crap out of a pig pen.


----------



## TheGanzman

JSal said:


> I've worked with my hands all my life. Only the last 15 years have I been behind a computer because I was injured pulling a 500 lb manhole cover in the Bronx after 9/11.
> 
> But I never wore a watch that cost more than $100 while doing manual labor and I never will. It makes no sense at all. I know how rough I am when doing that kind of work and I've also always worked on cars and had a nice show car. But I never work on them with a nice watch on and if I ever had to do an emergency repair I would be smart enough to take off a nice watch before I did.
> 
> To wear a nice watch when you're doing manual labor is like putting on a tuxedo and patent leather shoes to shovel crap out of a pig pen.


I KNEW there was something I liked about you! : -))
I'll be back in Jersey late June for a week - expect to be contacted!


----------



## Travelller

JSal said:


> ...So get yourself a Hesalite and and enjoy the warmth and charm it exudes...


[Tony and] I have a 1950 Luminor with the coolest domed sapphire crystal I've ever seen b-) I'm holding it in one hand and in the other hand, my Hesalite Speedy. Yes, there's (still) a difference between the two but tbh, I wouldn't miss that "warmth" you (and other plexi fans) speak so fondly of... . Now that could very well change if it was the T-39 superdome of a 1665 Great White... ;-)


----------



## J.C

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

Is this a new bronze case Ocean One with sword hands and a 3-6-9 dial...or an old model I've never seen before?


----------



## Dec1968

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



J.C said:


> Is this a new bronze case Ocean One with sword hands and a 3-6-9 dial...or an old model I've never seen before?


It's the newer bezel so I doubt that's an old model.

David


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Maybe they're just promoting canvas straps there 


----------



## sscandyman

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I would prefer a root beer dial/bezel but gonna hafta buy this either way !


----------



## dharper90

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



sscandyman said:


> I would prefer a root beer dial/bezel but gonna hafta buy this either way !


I think this would be an almost immediate purchase for me if they released a model with a root beer bezel and/or dial, maybe even a black PVD case. I was looking at the Glycine GoldenEye for a while and while it was nice, the Rose Gold plating just threw me off.


----------



## Sixracer

MY GOD! BRONZE (Hell, brass) OCEAN! Money is already mentally spent.


----------



## JSal

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



J.C said:


> Is this a new bronze case Ocean One with sword hands and a 3-6-9 dial...or an old model I've never seen before?


No sir. That is not an older retired model. I've heard some rumblings of something new coming down the track in the OceanOne line so this must be it.



Dec1968 said:


> It's the newer bezel so I doubt that's an old model.
> David


And new print style dial along with the 3-6-9 numbering and batons replacing the standard plots.

The Gold Sword Hands are also a very beautiful touch and match the Bronze case nicely.

This is another Steinhart Winner and another OceanOne that I will have to purchase.


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



dharper90 said:


> I think this would be an almost immediate purchase for me if they released a model with a root beer bezel and/or dial, maybe even a black PVD case. I was looking at the Glycine GoldenEye for a while and while it was nice, the Rose Gold plating just threw me off.


I know what you mean about the Glycine. I recently picked up the burgundy/red bezel version with all the Rose Gold accents. It reminds me of the Tudor Black Bay Red Heritage. I love mine and feel the Rose Gold is a plus and adds a touch of warmth and classiness. It also gave me some ideas for pairing it with a black distressed strap with redish/bronze colored stitching to match the watches accents.

As for a root beer bezel this is an old Ocean that Steinhart made and they call it Orange but if you've ever seen one it appears more of a rust orange/redish brown. And they fade.

I have only seen one or two come up for sale but they were both well worn and that color bezel insert is no longer available.


----------



## pallas

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I like that new bronze diver! Not sure about the numbers on the dial, otherwise I'm delighted. Let's start saving ;-)


----------



## sscandyman

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Looks like they've removed the bronze OceanOne pic from their Instagram ....


----------



## danimelara

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

question:

Why is bronce such a sough after version?

I mean, I have an idea why but not really sure. All the reasons I can think about are negative.

Please enlighten me


----------



## MrDagon007

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



sscandyman said:


> Looks like they've removed the bronze OceanOne pic from their Instagram ....


Perhaps they showed a prototype, to check the reactions?
I do like that explorerish dial in the O1 case.
Not so certain yet about the bronze case.
All in all an interesting proposition, to my knowledge not an homage anymore.


----------



## pinchycm

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I like bronze, but that new diver looks unfinished.

The black insert, the white lume pip, the text on the dial/plots/bezel just don't flow right yet to me.


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



danimelara said:


> question:
> 
> Why is bronce such a sough after version?
> 
> I mean, I have an idea why but not really sure. All the reasons I can think about are negative.
> 
> Please enlighten me


I don't know if it's a matter of it being a sought after material as it is personal taste.

Using bronze to make a watch case is one of the somewhat newer things in the industry. It's been around a while now but still considered new.

There are a few people that are already tired of it.

I think the draw (at least for me) is that the metal is a living substance unlike other common materials used to make watch cases like Stainless steel.

Bronze evolves and changes over time with its exposure to the Air, Water, Ocean, and certain chemicals. It changes and evolves growing a patina that is unique to that particular watch. No two will look the same. It grows and changes with its user, and it's environment that it exists in.

One thing most don't know is that the patina that grows on the bronze is a self made shield that defends and protects the metal from corrosion of the environment around it.

That is why it is used on ships and other places where corrosion is an issue. Salt water can destroy most everything. Bronze grows a patina which protects itself from the corrosive salts.

So the bottom line and reason why Bronze is a desirable watch case material is because of its individual and unique one of a kind Patina with any watch, and it's corrosive resistance when used in a dive watch application.


----------



## delco714

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



JSal said:


> I don't know if it's a matter of it being a sought after material as it is personal taste.
> 
> Using bronze to make a watch case is one of the somewhat newer things in the industry. It's been around a while now but still considered new.
> 
> There are a few people that are already tired of it.
> 
> I think the draw (at least for me) is that the metal is a living substance unlike other common materials used to make watch cases like Stainless steel.
> 
> Bronze evolves and changes over time with its exposure to the Air, Water, Ocean, and certain chemicals. It changes and evolves growing a patina that is unique to that particular watch. No two will look the same. It grows and changes with its user, and it's environment that it exists in.
> 
> One thing most don't know is that the patina that grows on the bronze is a self made shield that defends and protects the metal from corrosion of the environment around it.
> 
> That is why it is used on ships and other places where corrosion is an issue. Salt water can destroy most everything. Bronze grows a patina which protects itself from the corrosive salts.
> 
> So the bottom line and reason why Bronze is a desirable watch case material is because of its individual and unique one of a kind Patina with any watch, and it's corrosive resistance when used in a dive watch application.


I'll just re post this from John and pretend it's my own . I love my bronze buhr. It has an ever evolving character!


----------



## MrDagon007

I am one of those a bit tired by the material, but I do think that it has a great feel to it. Somehow it doesn't feel like stainless.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Lol... What does it feel like Tom? Bronze maybe? ?

(sorry, couldn't help it?)


----------



## Sirluke1

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Baltic Sea Limited Edition is ready 

























































I hope you like it, I look forward to your opinions 

If you have any question about this one, please write to me 

Lukas


----------



## pallas

Limited edition = anybody can buy it but in limited quantity? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Very nice Lukas. I really like the effort put into the tiny details. Congratulations! 👍


----------



## CzechMate

Very nice! Who created it? Congrats!

And excellent pictures, what gear did you use?


----------



## Vindic8

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Sirluke1 said:


> Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Baltic Sea Limited Edition is ready
> 
> I hope you like it, I look forward to your opinions
> 
> If you have any question about this one, please write to me
> 
> Lukas


That thing is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## slo84

CzechMate said:


> Very nice! Who created it? Congrats!
> 
> And excellent pictures, what gear did you use?


Also like to know...Where can I buy!?!?!


----------



## Soulspawn

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Believe it's a LE created for sirluke1's polish company and its the second le they've done (hence the number 2 being highlighted). The first being the marine black anchor.

It can be ordered by sending a message to sirluke1 (aka lukas)

Cheers, Wen


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Soulspawn said:


> Believe it's a LE created for sirluke1's polish company and its the second le they've done (hence the number 2 being highlighted). The first being the marine black anchor.
> 
> It can be ordered by sending a message to sirluke1 (aka lukas)
> 
> Cheers, Wen


Thanks Wen, that was going to be my question as to why the 2 is highlighted in the Orange Lume.


----------



## Sirluke1

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

That's right, it is my second limited edtion, so that's why *2* is made in orange.

Lukasz


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Sirluke1 said:


> That's right, it is my second limited edtion, so that's why *2* is made in orange.
> 
> Lukasz


Lukas, I think it might help if you posted your address as you're a Authorized Steinhart Dealer. It might make some that are unfamiliar with who you are a little more comfortable dealing with you.

If anyone wants one of Lukas' Limited Edition watches you can purchase it, or any other Steinhart watch from his website at the link below.

ZEGARKI STEINHART


----------



## MrDagon007

The Baltic Sea has a fashion watch vibe to it - in the best sense, this is no criticism.
Playful & smart casual; I like it.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

the Birth of the 1st Nav-B with a Date function.
beautiful Watch Lukas. 
lovely Blue Dial, Dome Crystal, and Polished side of the Bezel b-). nicely done ..


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Tony A.H said:


> the Birth of the 1st Nav-B with a Date function.
> beautiful Watch Lukas.
> lovely Blue Dial, Dome Crystal, and Polished side of the Bezel b-). nicely done ..


Nav.B ? That sure looks like a Military 42 case to me...

The only parts that appears to be borrowed from the Nav.B is the Crown and the Hands. I think that's what threw you off. It's definitely deceiving.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



JSal said:


> It changes and evolves growing a patina that is unique to that particular watch. No two will look the same. It grows and changes with its user, and it's environment that it exists in.


well said John.
each Bronze Watch is an extension of it's Owner. kinda tells a Person's story and where it has been. 
that's why i Love them.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



JSal said:


> Nav.B ? That sure looks like a Military 42 case to me...


They call it a "pilot" on the website. IMO it doesn't matter what the case was used for before but the overall style. Turquoise dials with orange hands isn't exactly the norm for military nor pilot watches and Thor is using the same case too....just sayin'?


----------



## JSal

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



Watchfreek said:


> They call it a "pilot" on the website. IMO it doesn't matter what the case was used for before but the overall style. Turquoise dials with orange hands isn't exactly the norm for military nor pilot watches and Thor is using the same case too....just sayin'?


Yes... my point was it wasn't a Nav.B case. That's all.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Just teasing bro. It's such a hybrid, you can CALL it anything - O1V crown, military case, Nav b markers and hands... Rubberised leather strap? Some guy in Singapore is already trying to sell one online. Will be interesting how this pans out.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



JSal said:


> Nav.B ? That sure looks like a Military 42 case to me...
> 
> The only parts that appears to be borrowed from the Nav.B is the Crown and the Hands. I think that's what threw you off. It's definitely deceiving.


well. he calls it Nav-B Uhr so i went along with that  .

but as Dave just said. it's a Hybrid. it's got both Military and Pilot elements.
so we may wanna give it a New Nick Name: *Nav-Mil* :think: ;-)


----------



## Watchfreek

There's already a name for those - "pilmil" (or "milpil"?)...but what a about the o1v crown? How about "amphibious pilmil"😆


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> There's already a name for those - "pilmil" (or "milpil"?)...but what a about the o1v crown? How about "amphibious pilmil"


I've always thought the O1V crown was an homage to the No Crown Guards Big Crown Rolex's of the past.

The Tudor Black Bay Heritage uses the same one.


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Tony A.H said:


> well. he calls it Nav-B Uhr so i went along with that  .
> 
> but as Dave just said. it's a Hybrid. it's got both Military and Pilot elements.
> so we may wanna give it a New Nick Name: *Nav-Mil* :think: ;-)


I didn't notice, did he really call it a Nav.B? I just looked and it's a 42mm case.

It's definitely a mix and match for sure.


----------



## Watchfreek

Yep lots of mention of Nav b-uhr. The 42mm should please a few here though 😊


----------



## Sirluke1

Yes case I take from Military, but I want to be a pilot watch, but little smaller then normal Nav b watches.

I don't give any link to my shop, because I don't know do I can do this. It is advertisement.

About me. I'm from Poland, Szczecin. I sell Steinhart watches over 6 years.

Thank you for your words about my project.

Lukas


----------



## Sirluke1

Maybe I should make new topic for this watch ? On Steinhart forum ? What do you think about that ?


----------



## twintop

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> Just teasing bro. It's such a hybrid, you can CALL it anything - O1V crown, military case, Nav b markers and hands... Rubberised leather strap? Some guy in Singapore is already trying to sell one online. Will be interesting how this pans out.


Sorry, but that is not the same crown as the O1V. It does have an orange colour around the stem but otherwise it looks like a pilot watch crown.

Interesting watch, but just ordered the Miitary47.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



twintop said:


> Sorry, but that is not the same crown as the O1V. It does have an orange colour around the stem but otherwise it looks like a pilot watch crown.
> 
> Interesting watch, but just ordered the Miitary47.


Apologise. The coloured stem is what I was referring to.


----------



## danimelara

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

so, you are saying that bronze is like a good wine. It is ever evolving? Nice way to put it. 

but isn't patina a type of corrosion?



JSal said:


> I don't know if it's a matter of it being a sought after material as it is personal taste.
> 
> Using bronze to make a watch case is one of the somewhat newer things in the industry. It's been around a while now but still considered new.
> 
> There are a few people that are already tired of it.
> 
> I think the draw (at least for me) is that the metal is a living substance unlike other common materials used to make watch cases like Stainless steel.
> 
> Bronze evolves and changes over time with its exposure to the Air, Water, Ocean, and certain chemicals. It changes and evolves growing a patina that is unique to that particular watch. No two will look the same. It grows and changes with its user, and it's environment that it exists in.
> 
> One thing most don't know is that the patina that grows on the bronze is a self made shield that defends and protects the metal from corrosion of the environment around it.
> 
> That is why it is used on ships and other places where corrosion is an issue. Salt water can destroy most everything. Bronze grows a patina which protects itself from the corrosive salts.
> 
> So the bottom line and reason why Bronze is a desirable watch case material is because of its individual and unique one of a kind Patina with any watch, and it's corrosive resistance when used in a dive watch application.


----------



## CzechMate

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



Watchfreek said:


> They call it a "pilot" on the website. IMO it doesn't matter what the case was used for before but the overall style. Turquoise dials with orange hands isn't exactly the norm for military nor pilot watches and Thor is using the same case too....just sayin'


I was also wondering about this beautifully executed limited edition watch, having military case and being called Nav-B... But I thought what the heck, it is nice and that is what counts... Now I am only wondering, why did you mention, that Thor uses military case, when Thor is not a pilot watch, nor is it Nav-B watch... Just sayin'...


----------



## CzechMate

Sirluke1 said:


> Yes case I take from Military, but I want to be a pilot watch, but little smaller then normal Nav b watches.
> 
> I don't give any link to my shop, because I don't know do I can do this. It is advertisement. You can find my shop without any problems ;-)
> 
> Watch are available.
> 
> About me. I'm from Poland, Szczecin. I sell Steinhart watches over 6 years. I send watches worldwide.
> 
> If you have any question please writ to me.
> 
> Thank you for your words about my project.
> 
> Lukas


If you want to promote your business here, you will need to ask mods and become a sponsor... This does not apply, when somebody else reviews your product here and recommends you as a seller...

Here is the excerpt from the rules:
13. Watchuseek's policy regarding links inside signatures and avatars:
1. links to or naming of personal non -commercial websites/pages/content are permitted. Moderators reserve the right to delete any questionable naming or links;
2. *links to or naming of commercial ventures/websites/pages/content are prohibited unless you are a sponsor;*
3. advertising banners and avatars whether or not linked to a commercial venture, page or website are prohibited unless you are a sponsor;

Anyway, that LE is very nice...


----------



## Sirluke1

That's why I don't put any links, sites, offer, avatars etc.

About Baltic Sea start write some time ago a Forum member, I only add new pictuers in right topic - new releases - this is New Steinhart watch 

Lukas


----------



## CzechMate

Sirluke1 said:


> That's why I don't put any links, sites, offer, avatars etc.
> 
> About Baltic Sea start write some time ago a Forum member, I only add new pictuers in right topic - new releases - this is New Steinhart watch
> 
> Lukas


I just replied to your post where you expressed your uncertainty about the rules here... If you knew the rules, then saying "I don't know if I can do that" is a bit confusing to other members...


----------



## Sirluke1

I wasn't sure for 100% but now I know, thank you


----------



## CzechMate

Sirluke1 said:


> I wasn't sure for 100% but now I know, thank you


No problem, mate!


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*



CzechMate said:


> I was also wondering about this beautifully executed limited edition watch, having military case and being called Nav-B... But I thought what the heck, it is nice and that is what counts... Now I am only wondering, why did you mention, that Thor uses military case, when Thor is not a pilot watch, nor is it Nav-B watch... Just sayin'...


Because Thor uses the military case and is clearly not a military watch. That's all.

Do try to keep up Frankie ?

(just kidding, we know you must be snowed under with Thor) .


----------



## CzechMate

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*



Watchfreek said:


> Because Thor uses the military case and is clearly not a military watch. That's all.
> 
> Do try to keep up Frankie 
> 
> (just kidding, we know you must be snowed under with Thor) .


Oh... I see... thanks for the explanation, makes sense now...


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



danimelara said:


> but isn't patina a type of corrosion?


No.
have you seen a Bronze sculpture in Parks or Public Places being corroded ??.


----------



## valuewatchguy

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Is that a blue dial? or black?


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



valuewatchguy said:


> Is that a blue dial? or black?


It's teal actually 

Here are the specs from the website, in English thanks to Google Translate:

Case: stainless steel, brushed
Solid case back , engraved and turned off . The lid on the map of the Baltic Sea and the drawing of the aircraft Dornier Do J Wall
Case diameter : 42 mm without crown
Height: 13 mm
Dial: green , teal. Finished so . edged słoneczkowym
Glass: Sapphire , covered inside a double anti- reflective coating
Bezel : brushed stainless steel
Indexes: made in 3D printing technology . Superluminowa BGW9 . The digit "2" Superluminova Dark Orange
The width of ears 22 mm
Degree of Protection : 10 ATM , 100 meters
1 Strap : natural leather , black with orange stitching , coated with a layer of rubber , 22 mm
Strap 2 : natural leather , dark brown , style air with rivets 22 mm
Closure : 2 x clip type OEM , bolted , brushed stainless steel, 22 mm
Men's watch


----------



## pallas

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Tony A.H said:


> No.
> have you seen a Bronze sculpture in Parks or Public Places being corroded ??.


It is a type of corrosion (oxidation) which prevents further corrosion, just like in aluminum.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

It is oxidation, yes but NOT corrosion.


----------



## Sirluke1

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



sefrcoko said:


> It's teal actually
> 
> Here are the specs from the website, in English thanks to Google Translate:
> 
> Case: stainless steel, brushed
> Solid case back , engraved and turned off . The lid on the map of the Baltic Sea and the drawing of the aircraft Dornier Do J Wall
> Case diameter : 42 mm without crown
> Height: 13 mm
> Dial: green , teal. Finished so . edged słoneczkowym
> Glass: Sapphire , covered inside a double anti- reflective coating
> Bezel : brushed stainless steel
> Indexes: made in 3D printing technology . Superluminowa BGW9 . The digit "2" Superluminova Dark Orange
> The width of ears 22 mm
> Degree of Protection : 10 ATM , 100 meters
> 1 Strap : natural leather , black with orange stitching , coated with a layer of rubber , 22 mm
> Strap 2 : natural leather , dark brown , style air with rivets 22 mm
> Closure : 2 x clip type OEM , bolted , brushed stainless steel, 22 mm
> Men's watch


Thank you 

Lukas


----------



## Watchfreek

Posted by a guy in Singapore on facebook:


----------



## Sirluke1

Please send me link to Thor drawings


----------



## twintop

Project THOR

here you can find all info regarding Project Thor


----------



## pallas

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> It is oxidation, yes but NOT corrosion.


Wikipedia:

Passivation refers to the spontaneous formation of an ultrathin film of corrosion products, known as a passive film, on the metal's surface that act as a barrier to further oxidation.

So it is corrosion.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## CzechMate

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> It is oxidation, yes but NOT corrosion.





pallas said:


> Wikipedia:
> 
> Passivation refers to the spontaneous formation of an ultrathin film of corrosion products, known as a passive film, on the metal's surface that act as a barrier to further oxidation.
> 
> So it is corrosion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Lets dig into the Wikipedia even deeper and educate ourselves a bit:

*Corrosion:*
_Corrosion is a natural process, which converts a refined metal to a more stable form, such as its oxide, hydroxide, or sulfide. It is the gradual destruction of materials (usually metals) by chemical reaction with their environment. Corrosion engineering is the field dedicated to controlling and stopping corrosion._

_In the most common use of the word, this means electrochemical oxidation of metal in reaction with an oxidant such as oxygen or sulfur. Rusting, the formation of iron oxides, is a well-known example of electrochemical corrosion.

*Bronze corrosion:*_
_Typically bronze only oxidizes superficially; once a copper oxide (eventually becoming copper carbonate) layer is formed, the underlying metal is protected from further corrosion. However, if copper chlorides are formed, a corrosion-mode called "bronze disease" will eventually completely destroy it.

_So yes, it is oxidation, and thus it is corrosion...


----------



## CzechMate

Sirluke1 said:


> Please send me link to Thor drawings


Here is current staus quo. It is still under development:


----------



## Soulspawn

She's looking good. Makes me wish I hadn't withdrawn.


Cheers, Wen


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



CzechMate said:


> Lets dig into the Wikipedia even deeper and educate ourselves a bit:
> 
> *Corrosion:*
> _Corrosion is a natural process, which converts a refined metal to a more stable form, such as its oxide, hydroxide, or sulfide. It is the gradual destruction of materials (usually metals) by chemical reaction with their environment. Corrosion engineering is the field dedicated to controlling and stopping corrosion._
> 
> _In the most common use of the word, this means electrochemical oxidation of metal in reaction with an oxidant such as oxygen or sulfur. Rusting, the formation of iron oxides, is a well-known example of electrochemical corrosion.
> 
> *Bronze corrosion:*_
> _Typically bronze only oxidizes superficially; once a copper oxide (eventually becoming copper carbonate) layer is formed, the underlying metal is protected from further corrosion. However, if copper chlorides are formed, a corrosion-mode called "bronze disease" will eventually completely destroy it.
> 
> _So yes, it is oxidation, and thus it is corrosion...


Oh Frankie! What have I done to deserve your constant efforts to discredit me?

Well, guess what? The *BIGGEST MISTAKE* you Einsteins have made is quoting WIKIPEDIA. Why? Lets see what WIKIPEDIA is - lets dig in _slightly_ deeper into what this thing you used for your argument really is, shall we?

"Wikipedia is a free encyclopedia, *written collaboratively by the people who use it*. It is a special type of website designed to make collaboration easy, called a wiki. *Many people are constantly improving Wikipedia, making thousands of changes per hour*. All of these changes are recorded in article histories and recent changes. For a more detailed account of the project, see About Wikipedia."

[source: Wikipedia - where else?]

So it follows that no one is ever sure where the source of information is from or whether it has been verified. How do you know Joe Blogs did not just make up the information contained therein? Sure I could have made my comments up too, but what was my motive? What interest do I have in BS'ing you with such trivial lies? With all due respect, the original question was quite pointless to start with, and maybe I should have had some fun. Why do some of us like bronze? So why do some of us prefer vanilla to chocolate ice-cream! Jsal has already given lots of "reasons" then someone questions whether it is corrosion? Implying that fans of the alloy in watches are stupid? 
May be we should have a science lesson or perhaps a lesson in English definitions while we're at it?

I'm not even going to quote my sources because a lot of those questions can be answered by looking online (including the question on why bronze). Of course, it requires some level of intelligence to determine which are the more authoritative and reliable... and let's face it guys, Wiki is as reliable as Facebook. It's either hit or miss and therefore makes me laugh whenever someone tries to argue by quoting Wiki.

To put it simply for those who have difficulty understanding, oxidation is a chemical reaction whereby an element is combined with oxygen. Bronze patina occurs through oxidation, I believe we are in agreement on that.

Corrosion on the other hand, by definition is the *irreversible damage or destruction of living tissue or material due to a chemical or electrochemical reaction*.

A prime example of corrosion is rusting of iron or steel

Bronze patina *PROTECTS* and does not* damage or destroy* and oxidation does not necessarily result in corrosion. Oxidation therefore is just one POSSIBLE process that results in corrosion (in metals) but is not the cause of ALL CORROSION and to address the last argument oxidation *IS BY DEFINITION, NOT corrosion*, yeah?

Good weekend guys and don't study too hard!


----------



## CzechMate

Soulspawn said:


> She's looking good. Makes me wish I hadn't withdrawn.
> 
> Cheers, Wen


I told you the door is always open... Whenever you feel the right time has come, just use the registration form again... It is that simple!


----------



## CzechMate

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> Oh Frankie! What have I done to deserve your constant efforts to discredit me?
> 
> Well, guess what? The *BIGGEST MISTAKE* you Einsteins have made is quoting WIKIPEDIA. Why? Lets see what WIKIPEDIA is - lets dig in _slightly_ deeper into what this thing you used for your argument really is, shall we?
> 
> "Wikipedia is a free encyclopedia, *written collaboratively by the people who use it*. It is a special type of website designed to make collaboration easy, called a wiki. *Many people are constantly improving Wikipedia, making thousands of changes per hour*. All of these changes are recorded in article histories and recent changes. For a more detailed account of the project, see About Wikipedia."
> 
> [source: Wikipedia - where else?]
> 
> So it follows that no one is ever sure where the source of information is from or whether it has been verified. How do you know Joe Blogs did not just make up the information contained therein? Sure I could have made my comments up too, but what was my motive? What interest do I have in BS'ing you with such trivial lies? With all due respect, the original question was quite pointless to start with, and maybe I should have had some fun. Why do some of us like bronze? So why do some of us prefer vanilla to chocolate ice-cream! Jsal has already given lots of "reasons" then someone questions whether it is corrosion? Implying that fans of the alloy in watches are stupid?
> May be we should have a science lesson or perhaps a lesson in English definitions while we're at it?
> 
> I'm not even going to quote my sources because a lot of those questions can be answered by looking online (including the question on why bronze). Of course, it requires some level of intelligence to determine which are the more authoritative and reliable... and let's face it guys, Wiki is as reliable as Facebook. It's either hit or miss and therefore makes me laugh whenever someone tries to argue by quoting Wiki.
> 
> To put it simply for those who have difficulty understanding, oxidation is a chemical reaction whereby an element is combined with oxygen. Bronze patina occurs through oxidation, I believe we are in agreement on that.
> 
> Corrosion on the other hand, by definition is the *irreversible damage or destruction of living tissue or material due to a chemical or electrochemical reaction*.
> 
> A prime example of corrosion is rusting of iron or steel
> 
> Bronze patina *PROTECTS* and does not* damage or destroy* and oxidation does not necessarily result in corrosion. Oxidation therefore is just one POSSIBLE process that results in corrosion (in metals) but is not the cause of ALL CORROSION.
> 
> Good weekend guys and don't study too hard!


I'm sorry my friend, my intelligence is too low to use anything more sophisticated and I'm sorry you don't want to share your intelligent sources with me... 

All I am able to use is either Wikipedia (for stupids) or Britannica for Kids (for stupid kids). So here it is form the latter:
corrosion -- Kids Encyclopedia | Children's Homework Help | Kids Online Dictionary | Britannica

_The chemical deterioration of a material, usually a metal or metal alloy, is called corrosion. The most common causes of corrosion are contact with water and oxygen, though other substances in the earth and in the atmosphere can also cause corrosion. The material with the greatest economic importance that is most affected by corrosion is iron. The corrosion of iron is called rusting._

_The corrosion of metals such as aluminum, tin, copper, and zinc generally stops after a thin layer of metal oxide forms on the exposed surface of the metal. This layer serves as a barrier to further contact with oxygen. Even when iron combines with oxygen, a thin, almost invisible coating of iron oxide forms that prevents further rusting when no water molecules are present. When water is present, however, the oxide that forms is bulky and porous, allowing oxygen continued access to the iron below._

_Other metals also corrode slightly under normal atmospheric conditions. Copper and its alloys brass and bronze are protected from continuous and penetrating corrosion by the formation of a green patina, or film, called verdigris, which is composed of copper carbonate. In many instances buildings with copper-clad roofs and trim are deliberately allowed to develop patinas because the color is considered attractive._

_Corrosion takes place at a much faster rate in heavily industrialized areas that have high levels of sulfur and nitrogen pollutants in the atmosphere. These compounds combine with moisture in the air to produce extremely corrosive acids._

_Metals may be protected from corrosion by coating them. A variety of coating processes are used, including painting, electroplating with chromium, or plating with zinc, which is called galvanizing. Alloying steel with chromium or chromium and nickel produces stainless steel, which is resistant to rusting. Plastics, ceramics, and certain rubber compounds are also used to coat metals.

_Do study and don't take things too personally, I didn't want to discredit you, I thought the online exchange of knowledge and opinions in friendly manner is welcome... BTW, your write up didn't prove me wrong...


----------



## Watchfreek

I'm not trying to prove anyone wrong but making my point clear. Oxidation is NOT corrosion. Corrosion MAY result from oxidation. Is bronze patina corrosion? I think not because it is not permanent damage like rust.


----------



## Watchfreek

Just to clarify on that, to avoid any confusion:

Definition of Corrosion:

corrosion

The process of corroding or being corroded: each aircraft part is sprayed with oil to prevent corrosion"

_[Source: Oxford Dictionary]
_
Corrode:
1.Destroy or damage (metal, stone, or other materials) *slowly by chemical action*: acid rain poisons fish and corrodes buildings

2.Destroy or weaken (something) *gradually*:

If metal corrodes, or if something corrodes it, it is *slowly damaged* by something such as rain or water" 
_[Source: Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary & Thesaurus]_

"
Full Definition of corrode

corrode/corroding

transitive verb

1
: to eat away by degrees as if by gnawing; especially : *to wear away gradually* usually by chemical action 
2
: to weaken or destroy *gradually* : undermine <manners and miserliness that corrode the human spirit - Bernard De Voto>"

_[Source: Merriam-Webster dictionary]_

Common to all definitions quoted is a continual process of destruction. I can understand that everyone has different interpretations, even for something as common as these terms, but to me bronze patina cannot be defined as being the same as "corrosion" simply because it is not a continual process of destroying the metal beneath....and to put it back into the context of the discussion that prompted this debate - therefore the patina, the oxidation of the bronze, is not such a bad thing because it does not continually attack the metal, as corrosion (e.g. rust) by it's common definition, would.

And yes, Frankie, I would not want to disappoint, or upset you...... because I do care about your feelings  , so all sources duly quoted. Peace brother.


----------



## Watchfreek

Double post


----------



## CzechMate

Watchfreek said:


> I'm not trying to prove anyone wrong but making my point clear. Oxidation is NOT corrosion. Corrosion MAY result from oxidation. Is bronze patina corrosion? I think not because it is not permanent damage like rust.


Sorry my friend, but you are wrong... Maybe start with some scientific research and not only by quoting non scientific (not metalurgic oriented) dictionaries like Oxford Dictionary. For example, I would recommend to read Corrosion and corrosion control by R. Winston Revie.

I suppose you wouldn't call such source as "unintelligent", therefore, I will therefore consider such scientific source as valid and that source considers oxidation as one of many forms of corrosion.

BTW, the sole fact, that you can remove the patina from the alloy does not mean it is not corrosion. You can remove almost any corrosion from almost any metal, and that does not mean it is not corrosion.

Also, I have never tried to imply that alloys in watches are stupid, I like bronze watches a lot! And the fact that corrosion creates thin film of oxidized layer on the alloy surface is extremely appealing to me! I would LOVE to have bronze watch and I would immediately have it corrode and create some nice patina on it. Hell I would love that! 

I was merely trying to correct your statement (incorrect statement, BTW), that patina or oxidized layer on bronze is not corrosion. It is and there is nothing you can do about it. You can call me not intelligent enough to use proper sources, but I know I am right and I know you are wrong.

I believe your problem is, that you are mistaking corrosion and rusting. Yes, bronze will not rust, it will oxidize (type of a corrosion), create a thin layer of copper oxide (when exposed to moist and oxygen) and that thin layer of copper oxide will protect the rest of the alloy to corrode further. If you mechanically or chemically damage that layer, it will continue to corrode and there are several ways it can end... I'm not going to repeat what you can find online, if you really want to educate yourself...

BTW, I used to work for Outokumpu, google up who they are and you will know I have some background on metals, despite not being engineer or PhD... Believe me, at Outokumpu, we took corrosion dead serious...


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;*

From everything I read in these last few pages, my takeaway is that a watch can corrode from oxidization (i.e. mixing with air) which leads to the formation of a patina (i.e. thin film) that stops further oxidixation (and therefore corrosion) from occurring.

The main argument against using the word corrosion here seems to be that it is a "continual" process. This makes sense and is accurate, but the catch is that a patina eventually stops this effect. I honestly see no contradiction here with these terms though...the watch does corrode from oxidization, and it would indeed be a continual process if not for the development of the patina. Also, not all metals corrode in the same way, so using rust as a litmus test for corrosion wouldn't work either. I see no problem here...but I have learned a lot!

Anyhow, I know some may disagree with my formulation and that's ok
Honestly, that's close enough for my purposes...life's too short for semantics lol . Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## CzechMate

Watchfreek said:


> And yes, Frankie, I would not want to disappoint, or upset you...... because I do care about your feelings  , so all sources duly quoted. Peace brother.


You are not disappointing me my friend, I just hope that you have read and understood my posts, because from some of your posts, it seems you did not read them at all... Or at least not properly... And that article at Wikipedia is actually very well written, sources are mentioned and they are valid... 

Peace brother, after all, we are friends, so I hope no hard feelings on both sides...


----------



## noregrets

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Thanks for the educational dialogue, gents! I think we can now all safely say that we know enough about bronze patina to be dangerous.


----------



## Watchfreek

CzechMate said:


> Sorry my friend, but you are wrong... Maybe start with some scientific research and not only by quoting non scientific dictionaries like Oxford Dictionary. For example, I would recommend to read Corrosion and corrosion control by R. Winston Revie.
> 
> I suppose you wouldn't call such source as "unintelligent", therefore, I will therefore consider such scientific source as valid and that source considers oxidation as one of many forms of corrosion.
> 
> BTW, the sole fact, that you can remove the patina from the alloy does not mean it is not corrosion. You can remove almost any corrosion from almost any metal, and that does not mean it is not corrosion.
> 
> Also, I have never tried to imply that alloys in watches are stupid, I like bronze watches a lot! And the fact that corrosion creates thin film of oxidized layer on the alloy surface is extremely appealing to me! I would LOVE to have bronze watch and I would immediately have it corrode and create some nice patina on it. Hell I would love that!
> 
> I was merely trying to correct your statement (incorrect statement, BTW), that patina or oxidized layer on bronze is not corrosion. It is and there is nothing you can do about it. You can call me not intelligent enough to use proper sources, but I know I am right and I know you are wrong.
> 
> I believe your problem is, that you are mistaking corrosion and rusting. Yes, bronze will not rust, it will oxidize (type of a corrosion), create a thin layer of copper oxide (when exposed to moist and oxygen) and that thin layer of copper oxide will protect the rest of the alloy to corrode further. If you mechanically or chemically damage that layer, it will continue to corrode and there are several ways it can end... I'm not going to repeat what you can find online, if you really want to educate yourself...
> 
> BTW, I used to work for Outokumpu, google up who they are and you will know I have some background on metals, despite not being engineer or PhD... Believe me, at Outokumpu, we took corrosion dead serious...


Frankie, I stand to be corrected. I am no scientist nor a technician like you. I never enjoyed chemistry, even though I never flunked it. If you go back to the original question on whether the oxidation resulting in bronze patina is corrosion, I understood from the context of the question that he was enquiring whether it was corrosion in the adverse sense (ie damages the case over time) - I genuinely believe that's what the question was aimed at (nothing to do with a confusion with rust). Of course, I may have been wrong with my undersranding of the question.

I agree with the absolute definition of the term (even the one from the dumb kid's Brittanica ?) that oxidation (referred to as corrosion) commences with patina but in the context of the discussions I do not believe what happens with bronze is what the question was concerned about when enquiring whether it is "corrosion" but rather whether it gradually destroyed the metal, like rust in iron and is exactly Tony's point I understand.

OK my laymen's interpretation of the term is perhaps a bit loose but the use of the word here is also very ambiguous and IMO can be subject to interpretation based on context. Anyway, thank you for the professional angle on the interpretation of the word "corrosion". Very enlightening indeed.


----------



## CzechMate

*Re: &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART*



sefrcoko said:


> From everything I read in these last few pages, my takeaway is that a watch can corrode through oxidization which leads to the formation of a patina that stops further corrosion from occurring.
> 
> The main argument against using the word corrosion seems to be that it is a "continual" process. This makes sense and is accurate but the catch is that the patina eventually stops this. I see no contradiction here with these terms...the watch corrodes but ultimately that gets interrupted. Besides, not all metals corrode in the same way, so for example a rusty car door's level of corrosion can't be compared to the type of corrosion involved with a watch patina.
> 
> Anyhow, I know some may disagree but honestly that's close enough for my purposes lol . Life's too short for semantics...Have a great weekend everyone!


That is correct description... Corrosion leads to thin oxidized layer being formed (copper oxide) on the surface of bronze and this thin layer then stops further corrosion. If you damage than layer, the corrosion starts again. If it did not, then you wouldn't be able to patina bronze watch again, after removing the patina... We were using similar process at Outokumpu with certain stainless steels. This oxidized layer was protecting the surface from further corrosion.

Corrosion is not necessarily continuous process. It can be stopped and used for protection of alloys...


----------



## CzechMate

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



noregrets said:


> Thanks for the educational dialogue, gents! I think we can now all safely say that we know enough about bronze patina to be dangerous.


Yes, that was exactly my point: all fear the patina, it can kill your cat!


----------



## CzechMate

Watchfreek said:


> Frankie, I stand to be corrected. I am no scientist nor a technician like you. I never enjoyed chemistry, even though I never flunked it. If you go back to the original question on whether the oxidation resulting in bronze patina is corrosion, I understood from the context of the question that he was enquiring whether it was corrosion in the adverse sense (ie damages the case over time) - I genuinely believe that's what the question was aimed at (nothing to do with a confusion with rust). Of course, I may have been wrong with my undersranding of the question.
> 
> I agree with the absolute definition of the term (even the one from the dumb kid's Brittanica ) that oxidation (referred to as corrosion) commences with patina but in the context of the discussions I do not believe what happens with bronze is what the question was concerned about when enquiring whether it is "corrosion" but rather whether it gradually destroyed the metal, like rust in iron and is exactly Tony's point I understand.
> 
> OK my laymen's interpretation of the term is perhaps a bit loose but the use of the word here is also very ambiguous and IMO can be subject to interpretation based on context. Anyway, thank you for the professional angle on the interpretation of the word "corrosion". Very enlightening indeed.


Thank you for being honest and good friend!


----------



## sscandyman

ok, so now that we have the definition of corrosion ironed out ........ can i have it with a root beer dial & bezel ?!


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



noregrets said:


> Thanks for the educational dialogue, gents! I think we can now all safely say that we know enough about bronze patina to be dangerous.


That's exactly my point (or not? ?).

Nothing to be afraid of........ except for the radiation it emits.......that we haven't mentioned


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



sscandyman said:


> ok, so now that we have the definition of corrosion ironed out ........ can i have it with a root beer dial & bezel ?!


Now that they've removed the pic from instagram, you might as well keep dreaming about a bronze sub of your liking ? (before any more rumors start circulating, this is a fan mock up borrowed from FB)


----------



## sscandyman

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

(sigh) hope was giving at least SOME strength to fight the pull of the upcoming Black Bay Bronze lol


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



sscandyman said:


> (sigh) hope was giving at least SOME strength to fight the pull of the upcoming Black Bay Bronze lol


Oh no... don't even bring that watch up. It's in a league all its own.

It's mixed with Aluminum and the watch case will only Patina to a certain extent and it will be extremely even.

Tudor went as far as to use a PVD tint on the Stainless Steel case back of the watch that they said will match the eventual patina of the watch.

I find it very cool and interesting how they did this and part of me likes it.

The other part of me is sad that they took the individual uniqueness of a one of a kind patina away. All the Black Bay Bronze watches will look the same.

The finish may look beautiful but definitely not unique.


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Is anyone else having problems posting pictures again?

I'm not talking about the old problem that still exists where you have to use the Go Advanced button before uploading a pic.

Now I'm getting a Java Script Error that says I'm not uploading a compatible file and it shows the picture file I'm trying to upload. It happens to be a JPG so there isn't a problem there. 
I tried closing the browser and reopening. I tried dumping the cache and cookies, and I tried rebooting.

Last night I was having major trouble with my PM's but I was able to fix that.

What the heck is going on.


----------



## CzechMate

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



JSal said:


> Is anyone else having problems posting pictures again?
> 
> I'm not talking about the old problem that still exists where you have to use the Go Advanced button before uploading a pic.
> 
> Now I'm getting a Java Script Error that says I'm not uploading a compatible file and it shows the picture file I'm trying to upload. It happens to be a JPG so there isn't a problem there.
> I tried closing the browser and reopening. I tried dumping the cache and cookies, and I tried rebooting.
> 
> Last night I was having major trouble with my PM's but I was able to fix that.
> 
> What the heck is going on.


Same problem here... Invalid image file... It is a 93KB jpg file...

Let me check if the problem is also in Advanced mode:

Same problem...

How about linking online image with "download and store locally" checked:

Same problem...

How about linking it and NOT storing it locally:


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I don't know how to do what you just did but shoot me an email with instructions brother. I gotta run and meet a friend for coffee who needs a favor. I'll be back shortly.


----------



## TheGanzman

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I'm getting "Invalid URL" - Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Instead of planning this and letting everyone know that in say 2 weeks the site will be down for 24 or 48 hours, they just keep putting bandaids on the old software .

I just don't understand what the problem is. There has been a problem uploading pics for months now. They can't fix it, but at least there are a couple of work-around solutions . Now the picture upload goes from bad to worse.


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I've reported the trouble and was going to create a thread in the proper area but someone beat me to it. I just added my concerns about the issue and posted a screen shot of the problem.

I suggest everyone go to this thread and post a complaint or nothing will get done.

Their favorite thing to say is "cannot duplicate" which is BS.

So let's hit them up with complaints in this thread so they get the idea of how serious and widespread this is.

Here is a link to the thread...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f530/hel...t-invalid-file-type-3248585.html#post29758977


----------



## ndw6

Hey John, 
Most of my issues have been with mobile devices using Tapatalk. I hate apps. On my Mac using the web page,for me has been fine, obviously I've had issues with other postings, mainly pics.
Now we get adds on Tapatalk. It's just annoying. So to me it's the app that has the issues.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Testing:









?
Works with Android app here (succeded with the bronze p'shop earlier) but not on windows on a PC....


----------



## JSal

ndw6 said:


> Hey John,
> Most of my issues have been with mobile devices using Tapatalk. I hate apps. On my Mac using the web page,for me has been fine, obviously I've had issues with other postings, mainly pics.
> Now we get adds on Tapatalk. It's just annoying. So to me it's the app that has the issues.


Thanks Nigel for the input but I for one do not use an app to post from my phone.

You may be able to post from you Mac but it is still an issue with the website software and the way it is interacting with particular devices. 
It has affected people using PC's so the fact that people using Mac's may not be affected is good to know.


----------



## CzechMate

JSal said:


> Thanks Nigel for the input but I for one do not use an app to post from my phone.
> 
> You may be able to post from you Mac but it is still an issue with the website software and the way it is interacting with particular devices.
> It has affected people using PC's so the fact that people using Mac's may not be affected is good to know.


On my Mac it has exactly the same issues you reported... And as is shown in my previous post, where I tried different methods of attaching picture and only one worked, the one where you link online picture and do not store it locally... So Mac is definitely affected in the same way the PC's are...

BTW... I just noticed, that when you go to Steinhart section and look at the sub forums, it shows that the latest post in Project THOR subforum is from HeyHoYou 4 days ago (I hope I remember his nick correctly), but in reality, the latest post should be mine from 1 day ago... At least at this moment... Strange... Very strange...


----------



## JSal

CzechMate said:


> BTW... I just noticed, that when you go to Steinhart section and look at the sub forums, it shows that the latest post in Project THOR subforum is from HeyHoYou 4 days ago (I hope I remember his nick correctly), but in reality, the latest post should be mine from 1 day ago... At least at this moment... Strange... Very strange...


I relayed this information to the tech team thru one of the Admin I know.


----------



## danimelara

ohh!

Somebody spoke tOo soon!

1) I find it kind of infantile when people start by offending other people and calling them names like "unintelligent." Might as well call them retarded!
2) Not citing your sources because you think that people in WUS are not smart enough is kind of naive, like you already experienced. 
3) After you made these above claims, you ended up basically apologizing for all the derogatory remarks towards your WUS mates. You are now claiming that you are not a scientist and that you never enjoyed chemistry. If you are not a scientist or never enjoyed chemistry in high school, why do you even dare to call somebody stupid for using Wikipedia.

BTW: I think Wikipedia is like the gateway drug to more knowledge. Yes, I agree is very unreliable but I look for the cited sources at the bottom of the page, and continue my research from there.

You will be surprised how many highly educated people we have in this community. After all, this hobby of ours is sort of like a geeky hobby. I have *always *found very intelligent and helpful people in WUS and I wouldn't dare calling somebody unintelligent, specially when not talking about my field of expertise.

Anyways. Thank you for ALL your answers. It is always good to read your *intelligent *answers.

LOL



Watchfreek said:


> Frankie, I stand to be corrected. I am no scientist nor a technician like you. I never enjoyed chemistry, even though I never flunked it. If you go back to the original question on whether the oxidation resulting in bronze patina is corrosion, I understood from the context of the question that he was enquiring whether it was corrosion in the adverse sense (ie damages the case over time) - I genuinely believe that's what the question was aimed at (nothing to do with a confusion with rust). Of course, I may have been wrong with my undersranding of the question.
> 
> I agree with the absolute definition of the term (even the one from the dumb kid's Brittanica ) that oxidation (referred to as corrosion) commences with patina but in the context of the discussions I do not believe what happens with bronze is what the question was concerned about when enquiring whether it is "corrosion" but rather whether it gradually destroyed the metal, like rust in iron and is exactly Tony's point I understand.
> 
> OK my laymen's interpretation of the term is perhaps a bit loose but the use of the word here is also very ambiguous and IMO can be subject to interpretation based on context. Anyway, thank you for the professional angle on the interpretation of the word "corrosion". Very enlightening indeed.


----------



## Watchfreek

danimelara said:


> ohh!
> 
> Somebody spoke tOo soon!
> 
> 1) I find it kind of infantile when people start by offending other people and calling them names like "unintelligent." Might as well call them retarded!
> 2) Not citing your sources because you think that people in WUS are not smart enough is kind of naive, like you already experienced.
> 3) After you made these above claims, you ended up basically apologizing for all the derogatory remarks towards your WUS mates. You are now claiming that you are not a scientist and that you never enjoyed chemistry. If you are not a scientist or never enjoyed chemistry in high school, why do you even dare to call somebody stupid for using Wikipedia.
> 
> BTW: I think Wikipedia is like the gateway drug to more knowledge. Yes, I agree is very unreliable but I look for the cited sources at the bottom of the page, and continue my research from there.
> 
> You will be surprised how many highly educated people we have in this community. After all, this hobby of ours is sort of like a geeky hobby. I have *always *found very intelligent and helpful people in WUS and I wouldn't dare calling somebody unintelligent, specially when not talking about my field of expertise.
> 
> Anyways. Thank you for ALL your answers. It is always good to read your *intelligent *answers.
> 
> LOL


So do you prefer vanilla or chocolate or other icecream? And why? Thank you for your very intellectual retaliation and I do apologise (now) for hurting your feelings.

FYI I apologised for nothing - I do not believe I had to AND FYI I was not refuting my points but explaining WHY I said what I said and if it was not your ambiguous question's original meaning, you can say that I misunderstood you. My purpose of not quoting any sources, originally (and hey, I did in the end, did i not?!!) was they are so readily available, to anyone who is able to use Google. My profession, had nothing to do with it but I was merely agreeing with Frankie - did you not comprehend that bit too? And also, don't bring other WUS members into it. it was ALL TARGETED AT YOU! The one who made a potentially contentious comment - is that clear enough for you?

Frankie on the other hand was able to carry on an intellectual debate and we concluded it amicably. Now you cannot let things rest and wish to have your last word, after so long? Did it really take you so long to come up with this? Please take your trolling and stupidity elsewhere.


----------



## JSal

@ danimelara and watchfreek...

This ends now guys....

No more back and forth. If this thread gets locked down I will blow a fit and believe me you won't want to have to deal with me. 

This thread has been going for a long time and is very popular and used quite often when new models are being released. So don't ruin it by having it shut down.

If anyone retaliates against the other again I'm going to report the post to the admin.

Also, I'd like to mention to danimelar CzechMate and watchfreek know each other fairly well and while I was surprised it happened I knew they would sort it out eventually and come to terms. 

There was no reason for you to drag up the debate again and make any comments about it. It only makes you look like a troll.

Let's all move on and continue with what's coming down the line with Steinhart.


----------



## Portland




----------



## delco714

I think Wikipedia is fine..mostly for things sophisticated and complex. There's less Bs and fakery with nerdy things like horology and heavy sciences in there! I use it in medicine frequently enough and otherwise


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

Back on topic... 

Looking forward to new Steinhart releases... Thanks for this thread! The only problem is that I set a hard limit of 12 watches for my collection and I've already flipped a few to make room for my last three purchases (OVM Maxi LE, Ti500, and Vintage GMT). I'm now afraid to check here (but still do of course) because at this pace I will soon wake up to a watch box filled with 12 shiny Steinys. Come on Steinhart, leave soon room for the others


----------



## JSal

Let's talk watches


----------



## JSal

sefrcoko said:


> Looking forward to new Steinhart releases. Thanks for this thread. The only problem is that I set a hard limit of 12 watches for my collection and I've flipped a few to make room for my last three purchases (OVM Maxi LE, Ti500, and Vintage GMT). I'm afraid to check here (but still do of course) because at this pace I will soon wake up to acwatch box filled with 12 shiny Steinys


Time for an additional watch box of 12 pieces minimum. ;-)


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



JSal said:


> Time for an additional watch box of 12 pieces minimum. ;-)


Haha I already did that, sort of... i had a box for 6, then caved and bought another just like it. Ugh, at this point I need to befriend a cabinet maker


----------



## JSal

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

If that's the case then you do know when you have to do next...

Buy a box that holds 24 watches. You need to double it each time.


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: &amp;amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;amp;quot;*



JSal said:


> If that's the case then you do know when you have to do next...
> 
> Buy a box that holds 24 watches. You need to double it each time.


You're right, thanks. That's likely where I'm headed... of course once I do, I just know those empty spots will be calling out for something nice too...lol 

The vicious WIS cycle! Brought to you by threads like this. Love it.


----------



## JSal

*Re: &amp;amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;amp;quot;*

I just realized you said cabinet maker...

I like that idea ;-)

I may build one into my walk in closet with LED strip lighting under each shelf.

I just don't know if I should make it to fit the OEM watch box or build it to just hold the watches.

It would be a prettier display with just the watches as I could line all the shelves, sides and back in a velvet type material.

But if I make it to hold the watches in their original Boxes I then kill multiple birds with one stone as I for one don't have to find a place to store the empty boxes, and two, I don't have to take the watch out and put it back in the box every time I want to wear it.

Whenever I purchase a new watch I always label the outside of the box with a Brother P-Touch so I know at a glance which box hold what watch.

When you own multiple watches from the same company this helps a great deal if you store your watches in their original Boxes.


----------



## CzechMate

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



sefrcoko said:


> Haha I already did that, sort of... i had a box for 6, then caved and bought another just like it. Ugh, at this point I need to befriend a cabinet maker


You better befriend a garage builder... Anybody has ever thought about a watch garage?


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: &amp;amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;amp;quot;*



JSal said:


> I just realized you said cabinet maker...
> 
> I like that idea ;-)
> 
> I may build one into my walk in closet with LED strip lighting under each shelf.
> 
> I just don't know if I should make it to fit the OEM watch box or build it to just hold the watches.
> 
> It would be a prettier display with just the watches as I could line all the shelves, sides and back in a velvet type material.
> 
> But if I make it to hold the watches in their original Boxes I then kill multiple birds with one stone as I for one don't have to find a place to store the empty boxes, and two, I don't have to take the watch out and put it back in the box every time I want to wear it.
> 
> Whenever I purchase a new watch I always label the outside of the box with a Brother P-Touch so I know at a glance which box hold what watch.
> 
> When you own multiple watches from the same company this helps a great deal if you store your watches in their original Boxes.


That sounds like a great project! Either option would be good, and I'm finding it hard to decide which option I would like more if I was in your shoes. The non-box option could look nicer but the box option would likely be a little more functional. Either way, if you do go down that road a thread with pics is a must of course . For myself I might try to modify a few of my existing dresser shelves. That LED strip lighting might make it's way into my plans too


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



CzechMate said:


> You better befriend a garage builder... Anybody has ever thought about a watch garage?


I have now  lol


----------



## sscandyman

Let it snow let it snow let it snow ...


----------



## delco714

Where's the Damn New ocean 2 premium white is what I want to know..They delayed it 3 mo..couldn't at least have pictures?!


----------



## Riker

Pre release pictures, that would ruin the surprise...:-d



delco714 said:


> Where's the Damn New ocean 2 premium white is what I want to know..They delayed it 3 mo..couldn't at least have pictures?!


----------



## Dec1968

OVM v2.5 anyone? Darker dial than v2 but lighter than v1.....

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/ocean-vintage-military-mk2-5

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## MrDagon007

I don't understand why they went to greyish dial on that model, a deep black dial lets the vintage colour pop more.


----------



## JSal

MrDagon007 said:


> I don't understand why they went to greyish dial on that model, a deep black dial lets the vintage colour pop more.


They did it to give an even more vintage look with sort of a faded "tropical" look although those usually fade to brown.

But I agree Tom. I like the black dial better and the black dial they have used on the two Maxi Limited Editions is superlative.

It has a beautiful lightly textured matte black finish which works with the Vintage theme and like you have stated makes the artificially aged vintage lume color pop.

I am interested in seeing what this new mk.2 dial looks like but I somehow have a feeling that these are just an overrun of the dials used on the Maxi's and used to build a standard OVM.

I think if Steinhart continued to use this color dial in their standard OVM that it would be an even bigger seller than it is.

Edit: I'm not sure if the mk.2.5 is made from an overrun of dials from the Maxi. The reason being is the Maxi has a lower water resistance rating (100m) than the standard OVM (300m) and has 100m printed on the lower portion of the dial.


----------



## Dec1968

JSal said:


> They did it to give an even more vintage look with sort of a faded "tropical" look although those usually fade to brown.
> 
> But I agree Tom. I like the black dial better and the black dial they have used on the two Maxi Limited Editions is superlative.
> 
> It has a beautiful lightly textured matte black finish which works with the Vintage theme and like you have stated makes the artificially aged vintage lume color pop.
> 
> I am interested in seeing what this new mk.2 dial looks like but I somehow have a feeling that these are just an overrun of the dials used on the Maxi's and used to build a standard OVM.
> 
> I think if Steinhart continued to use this color dial in their standard OVM that it would be an even bigger seller than it is.
> 
> Edit: I'm not sure if the mk.2.5 is made from an overrun of dials from the Maxi. The reason being is the Maxi has a lower water resistance rating (100m) than the standard OVM (300m) and has 100m printed on the lower portion of the dial.


It's not an overrun on the dial since the depth rating matches the v2 and not the LE. It's a new dial.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## JSal

Dec1968 said:


> It's not an overrun on the dial since the depth rating matches the v2 and not the LE. It's a new dial.
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


I know... I realized that after I posted.


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Dec1968 said:


> It's not an overrun on the dial since the depth rating matches the v2 and not the LE. It's a new dial.
> 
> Time to make the donuts...





JSal said:


> I know... I realized that after I posted.


I'm curious if the color of the v2.5 dial is the same as the Maxi LE or if it's yet another OVM shade (i.e. slightly lighter than the Maxi but still darker than the v2). Hard to tell from photos so far.


----------



## airborne_bluezman

sscandyman said:


> Let it snow let it snow let it snow ...


What is the snowflake on the right?


----------



## sscandyman

airborne_bluezman said:


> What is the snowflake on the right?


looks like a Tudor M.N. milsub homage


----------



## R.Palace

sscandyman said:


> looks like a Tudor M.N. milsub homage


Aramar


----------



## sscandyman

just check Aramar's website the "arctic ocean " pretty sweet ( and looks like they are almost sold out) looks like Steinhart is going for the vintage look. Don't know that ill jump on either, keep promising myself that ill make the wife buy me a vintage Tudor in blue one of these anniversaries


----------



## JSal

sscandyman said:


> just check Aramar's website the "arctic ocean " pretty sweet ( and looks like they are almost sold out) looks like Steinhart is going for the vintage look. Don't know that ill jump on either, keep promising myself that ill make the wife buy me a vintage Tudor in blue one of these anniversaries


It's not the Arctic Ocean, it's the Arctic Marine. I have the Arctic Ocean and it was a limited edition of 100 watches from a couple of years back. It carries a "Top" grade ETA 2824-2 and has vintage lume.

The Arctic Marine on the other hand is a standard model and comes with a Miyota 9015 and has Swiss H8 lume which is white in color during the day. 
It's a well made watch and a very good value at an amazing price and is on sale right now.

The Worldport GMT is another limited edition homage to the Rolex Pan Am and is the one that stock is getting low on.

Aramar used to be an authorized dealer of Steinhart Watches and would do exclusive models like Gnomon is doing now.

The last one Steinhart and Aramar were doing together was the Arctic Ocean but they came to a disagreement and Aramar ended up building the watch themselves.


----------



## MacTruck

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



sefrcoko said:


> I'm curious if the color of the v2.5 dial is the same as the Maxi LE or if it's yet another OVM shade (i.e. slightly lighter than the Maxi but still darker than the v2). Hard to tell from photos so far.


I asked Anders that question and here is his reply:

"No it isn't like the maxi. It's between the maxi and the mk2."


----------



## knezz

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Double post , delete please


----------



## knezz

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



MacTruck said:


> I asked Anders that question and here is his reply:
> 
> "No it isn't like the maxi. It's between the maxi and the mk2."


Now i would like to see all 4 ovm side by side


----------



## sscandyman

JSal said:


> It's not the Arctic Ocean, it's the Arctic Marine.


I'm sure you are correct sir, i simply confused the names from my rather hasty research after Rpalace's post


----------



## mkeric1

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



MacTruck said:


> I asked Anders that question and here is his reply:
> 
> "No it isn't like the maxi. It's between the maxi and the mk2."


i just ordered one from gnomon its my first steinhart and i cant wait to get it is gnomon fast with their shipping ?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



mkeric1 said:


> i just ordered one from gnomon its my first steinhart and i cant wait to get it is gnomon fast with their shipping ?


Yes they are & delivery is via DHL so you will probably have it by Thursday if your in the USA...


----------



## Dec1968

Just be home when they drop it off - sometimes they require a signature - sometimes they drop it off without one. 


Time to make the donuts...


----------



## mkeric1

Dec1968 said:


> Just be home when they drop it off - sometimes they require a signature - sometimes they drop it off without one.
> 
> Time to make the donuts...





E8ArmyDiver said:


> Yes they are & delivery is via DHL so you will probably have it by Thursday if your in the USA...


thank you guys for your help


----------



## yankeexpress

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



mkeric1 said:


> i just ordered one from gnomon its my first steinhart and i cant wait to get it is gnomon fast with their shipping ?


DHL from Asia is amazing.....my record shortest delivery to me in rural New England is 40 hours from Asia.

The only potential snafu is US Customs at Kennedy Airport, which could delay it a bit.

Keep following the tracking online.


----------



## delco714

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



yankeexpress said:


> DHL from Asia is amazing.....my record shortest delivery to me in rural New England is 40 hours from Asia.
> 
> The only potential snafu is US Customs at Kennedy Airport, which could delay it a bit.
> 
> Keep following the tracking online.


Shipping things "back in time" is amazing huh? #timezonefordays


----------



## Dec1968

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



yankeexpress said:


> DHL from Asia is amazing.....my record shortest delivery to me in rural New England is 40 hours from Asia.
> 
> The only potential snafu is US Customs at Kennedy Airport, which could delay it a bit.
> 
> Keep following the tracking online.


Where are you in New England? I grew up in Rhode Island and just got back two days ago. Took my teenage son up there for a few weeks, it was his first visit. He fell in love with the place.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## delco714

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Dec1968 said:


> Where are you in New England? I grew up in Rhode Island and just got back two days ago. Took my teenage son up there for a few weeks, it was his first visit. He fell in love with the place.
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


I'm in central Maine, if any one cares


----------



## Strmwatch

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Just wondering if there has been any more "word" on that possible Ocean One BRONZE?!!!


----------



## sscandyman

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Strmwatch said:


> Just wondering if there has been any more "word" on that possible Ocean One BRONZE?!!!


think there's just a lot of crossed fingers at this point lol


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Strmwatch said:


> Just wondering if there has been any more "word" on that possible Ocean One BRONZE?!!!





sscandyman said:


> think there's just a lot of crossed fingers at this point lol


We all saw the picture of it that was obviously posted by mistake and was later pulled down.

So that tells me that the watch exists and will eventually be wn available model.

They are probably working to finalize the watch and if I had to guess we probably will see it around the fall.

So sit back take a deep breath and relax knowing that eventually it will arrive.


----------



## mkeric1

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

here is my ovm 2.5


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



mkeric1 said:


> here is my ovm 2.5
> 
> View attachment 8567050


Great watch,congrats & welcome to the OOC(Ocean Owners Club).


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



mkeric1 said:


> here is my ovm 2.5
> 
> View attachment 8567050


Great watch,congrats & welcome to the OOC(Ocean Owners Club).


----------



## daftpunk

I noticed the website states there will be a facelift version of the triton 100 atm black. I wish there was more info on it.


----------



## Riker

Yes, it would be nice but as is usual practice, when Steinhart are ready to introduce it then more info will be made available.



daftpunk said:


> I noticed the website states there will be a facelift version of the triton 100 atm black. I wish there was more info on it.


----------



## MrDagon007

Yum yum.


----------



## Soulspawn

Bronze ocean 1?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

MrDagon007 said:


> Yum yum.


i didn't know you like Bronze ?!! 
though it does look yummy. love the Dome Crystal as well as what appears to be a Brown Bezel ???!. or am i seeing something that isn't there?


----------



## Dec1968

MrDagon007 said:


> Yum yum.


Hold up - where did this pic come from???

David


----------



## Watchfreek

Dec1968 said:


> Hold up - where did this pic come from???
> 
> David


Facebook, Official Steinhart Watches Page, where all the teasers are normally posted....


----------



## Watchfreek

EDIT: Double Post


----------



## Watchfreek

Soulspawn said:


> Bronze ocean 1?





Tony A.H said:


> ....... well as what appears to be a Brown Bezel ???!. or am i seeing something that isn't there?


No, no, no! Your eyes are playing tricks on you. There's no O1 with a bronze case and no brown bezel...it can't be....or can it?.......Can there be something so delicious, in the Ocean One series too. This might just be the one to make me cross-over AND live with a 42mm, IF it is 42mm.....lol


----------



## Dec1968

Here is a much clearer pic......










Dec1968 said:


> Hold up - where did this pic come from???
> 
> David


----------



## Watchfreek

Dec1968 said:


> Here is a much clearer pic......


As previously mentioned, that was an accidentally leaked photo that was later withdrawn. I assure you there have been changes made since.

With all due respect, bringing this up again may confuse matters when the official photos are released and the very reason why I said to you in another thread, David, that unreleased models should not be discussed and had the thread removed.


----------



## spirit.varun

Watchfreek said:


> As previously mentioned, that was an accidentally leaked photo that was later withdrawn. I assure you there have been changes made since.
> 
> With all due respect, bringing this up again may confuse matters when the official photos are released and the very reason why I said to you in another thread, David, that unreleased models should not be discussed and had the thread removed.


Its understood that these pictures are not official as they may or may not have been released. These are mostly what's in books to come out.

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



spirit.varun said:


> Its understood that these pictures are not official as they may or may not have been released. These are mostly what's in books to come out.
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


I have seen the watch since last year and in possession of one for quite a while - does that mean I can post pics and talk about them here? There are also many more in the pipeline that some of us have been aware of, does that mean we should share them too?

You're making assumptions I'm afraid. Someone jumping on this thread late in the game may not understand that...

This is the very reason why some people are privy to such information and some aren't.


----------



## Dec1968

I was simply posting a pic on Steinhart's website in the comments section of that exact pic you posted - sorry 


David


----------



## Portland

I think the mods should pull the pictures down. Mistakes happen and photos are accidentally leaked, but out of respect for this company we should allow them the courtesy of releasing images when they are ready to do so. I don't think that's unreasonable. 

I politely ask that the leaked photos be removed.


----------



## Dec1968

Portland said:


> I think the mods should pull the pictures down. Mistakes happen and photos are accidentally leaked, but out of respect for this company we should allow them the courtesy of releasing images when they are ready to do so. I don't think that's unreasonable.
> 
> I politely ask that the leaked photos be removed.


The pictures are on Steinhart's Facebook site.....hard to argue a case to pull them down if the manufacturer themselves have that image there....

David


----------



## Watchfreek

Dec1968 said:


> I was simply posting a pic on Steinhart's website in the comments section of that exact pic you posted - sorry
> 
> David


No need to apologise David. Was just looking out for you, as you did for me ?. As Portland said, it's out of respect for the company.

I will share that that pic will most probably cause confusion or even loads of ad hoc requests/complaints (that the company is unlikely to be able to handle properly given their current capacity) because of the recent changes. These leaks are embarrassing but I'm sure they've learnt from the experience.


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;*



Dec1968 said:


> The pictures are on Steinhart's Facebook site.....hard to argue a case to pull them down if the manufacturer themselves have that image there....
> 
> David


Hard to argue with that indeed


----------



## Watchfreek

Dec1968 said:


> The pictures are on Steinhart's Facebook site.....hard to argue a case to pull them down if the manufacturer themselves have that image there....
> 
> David


To be fair, someone posted that one on their behalf. What's done is done. Gunter was only able to remove his post on instagram that started it all and knowing him, he'll probably let this one go. Just as he did when one of his friends leaked pictures of a very exclusive LE recently.


----------



## Vindic8

The recent photo is NOT leaked it is part of the intentional teaser campaign BY Steinhart on their Facebook page. Let's all conduct ourselves appropriately.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Vindic8 said:


> The recent photo is NOT leaked it is part of the intentional teaser campaign BY Steinhart on their Facebook page. Let's all conduct ourselves appropriately.


We're talking about the pic of the trio with canvas straps that included a prototype.

Update: that one has just been removed from FB.


----------



## sscandyman

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> We're talking about the pic of the trio with canvas straps.
> 
> Update: that one has just been removed from FB.


i confess that was me, i didnt realize changes had been made and i removed my photo comment after reading the comments here


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



sscandyman said:


> i confess that was me, i didnt realize changes had been made and i removed my photo comment after reading the comments here


You wouldn't have known and there might be others. Good on you for taking the proactive action. Gunter can probably sleep better tonight ?


----------



## Dec1968

Again, I had no clue. Just a little looking and that turned up on Steinhart's FB page earlier today when I looked. Not trying to cause a melee.....


David


----------



## Hoppyjr

I like the watches that Steinhart produces, but this smug "protect the company" attitude leaves me laughing. If Gunter wanted the photos taken down, he could easily request it of the moderators here. He also has control over his Facebook page and can edit at will. The self-appointed arbiters of Steinhart photos remind me of the defensive, arrogant fanboys in another brand forum on this site. 

Relax and enjoy the watches and photos. This isn't top secret information being stored on a private server, it's wristwatches. 

:lol:


----------



## spirit.varun

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> I have seen the watch since last year and in possession of one for quite a while - does that mean I can post pics and talk about them here? There are also many more in the pipeline that some of us have been aware of, does that mean we should share them too?
> 
> You're making assumptions I'm afraid. Someone jumping on this thread late in the game may not understand that...
> 
> This is the very reason why some people are privy to such information and some aren't.


Dude chill !!!
No harm intended here in the thread !!!

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## marc4pt0

Well I know I'll be wanting to get in on this brass/bronze OVM. Just add to the Steinhart pile that I'm so happily building (four and counting).


----------



## Vindic8

marc4pt0 said:


> Well I know I'll be wanting to get in on this brass/bronze OVM. Just add to the Steinhart pile that I'm so happily building (four and counting).


Me too, I hope its Bronze vs Brass.


----------



## TheGanzman

Well, at least no one posted photos of The Rings Around Uranus; THAT would have caused some turmoil!


----------



## R.Palace

Hoppyjr said:


> I like the watches that Steinhart produces, but this smug "protect the company" attitude leaves me laughing. If Gunter wanted the photos taken down, he could easily request it of the moderators here. He also has control over his Facebook page and can edit at will. The self-appointed arbiters of Steinhart photos remind me of the defensive, arrogant fanboys in another brand forum on this site.
> 
> Relax and enjoy the watches and photos. This isn't top secret information being stored on a private server, it's wristwatches.
> 
> :lol:


You beat me to it. Well said.

The internet really is serious business for some folks


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

In general leaked pictures are like leaked car prototype pictures or for example upcoming iphone pictures leaked from the supply chain.
No real harm though they may delay people's buying.
On a personal level if GS sells or gives prototypes or very special editions to an inner circle of friends and addicted customers, then it is not respectful to leak the pictures, probably to gloat over what they have and what others cannot. I would never do that. I've been involved in prototype feedback of a few product categories incl watches and always kept it discreet.


----------



## Soulspawn

This brings to mind the Tudor "leaks" of their bronze black bay..... And other orchestrated "leaks".

Not that steinhart would do that to generate publicity and hype, but it is a strategy which PR departments have used.

I think once you release something on social media in relation to a product (personal and privacy leaks which are accidental are a whole other issue) then It's a free for all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riker

Cat is finally out of the bag....... This one was hard to keep hidden. 

Fella's regarding the leaked pic, who showed, who took it down, how, why don't worry about it. I can tell you Gunter isn't. The official release will be in a few days so let it be & just talk about what is coming, not the pics that led up to it.....


----------



## Dec1968

Riker said:


> Cat is finally out of the bag....... This one was hard to keep hidden.
> 
> Fella's regarding the leaked pic, who showed, who took it down, how, why don't worry about it. I can tell you Gunter isn't. The official release will be in a few days so let it be & just talk about what is coming, not the pics that led up to it.....


^this^

David


----------



## marc4pt0

Well there is this. It was posted on their IG 4hrs ago:


----------



## Dec1968

Just from this teaser, this doesn't look that much different than what I posted yesterday....again, it's a teaser....


marc4pt0 said:


> Well there is this. It was posted on their IG 4hrs ago:


----------



## Portland

Ooooo!! I wonder what it will look like..


----------



## Vindic8

I'm excited to see this in the flesh. I am sooo glad they went with sword hands and not mercedes. There appears to be bronze on the bezel insert. I am curious how this is accomplished. Is it an applied process or embedded? Is it a ceramic? Movement? Case back? I am assuming it will come on a strap not a bracelet. Looks like the raised beveled crystal like the OT500. I'm loving the anticipation.


----------



## sscandyman

Riker said:


> The official release will be in a few days


its like waiting for Christmas !


----------



## JSal

Looks like a Bronze Bezel unless it's just a lighting trick. But there has been some picture leaks of a bronze Ocean over the last few weeks.

It also appears to be a Black Ceramic Stealth Bezel insert and a Stealth Dial with 12 - 3 - 6 - 9 numbering reminiscent of the O1V.

The Stealth portion could again just be a trick on the eyes due to a lighting effect but I do see the numbering and I do see a ceramic bezel.

Looks like I will be ordering another Ocean in the coming days or weeks.


----------



## marc4pt0

Anticipation at an all time high. Purchase of another Steinhart imminent!


----------



## ddavidsonmd

Looking forward to them.

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn

http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/OCEAN-1-bronze,1031.html

And it's been released!

Looks like another home run for steinhart!

I'm loving how there are three options and i think the green bezel will be the most outstanding one. A fantastic value offering!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*


----------



## pallas

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

it says the bezel is bronze, so it should be prone to scratches just like the alu one... shouldn't it?


----------



## Soulspawn

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



pallas said:


> it says the bezel is bronze, so it should be prone to scratches just like the alu one... shouldn't it?


Think the bezel inlay is aluminium. But the actual bezel is bronze.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffwb65

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

It seems as if the Green and Light Brown bezel variants are ceramic inserts since they are listed as C1 and C2. It would be good to know for sure.


----------



## Travelller

marc4pt0 said:


> Well there is this. It was posted on their IG 4hrs ago:


Ordered the Green-Bezel & canvas. I like the color-combo with the Bronze |>

I'm glad they went with the 2824-2 and not their in-house ST-5 which I've had some bad luck with. The 2824-2 has been around a long time


----------



## delco714

O m g. This is a masterpiece

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn

Travelller said:


> Ordered the Green-Bezel & canvas. I like the color-combo with the Bronze |>
> 
> I'm glad they went with the 2824-2 and not their in-house ST-5 which I've had some bad luck with. The 2824-2 has been around a long time


Solid choice. Think once the patina develops, that green bezel will just pop!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilburdean

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

They've taken the Ocean Two premium, which previously had the 'upcoming facelift' notice, off the site completely. Frustrating.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Hmm, that makes my black bezel a rarity? but can't go wrong with any option.


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



wilburdean said:


> They've taken the Ocean Two premium, which previously had the 'upcoming facelift' notice, off the site completely. Frustrating.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who knows...maybe they took it down in anticipation of posting the updated version? They did say a facelift was coming in July if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## wilburdean

I considered that and then struggled to find good reason for them doing it. Your right though and it could be anything. After they pushed the release back one month already my pessimistic side has got the better of me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> Hmm, that makes my black bezel a rarity but can't go wrong with any option.


If I decide the green doesn't work with the dial, I may try to get a black (alu, not ceramic) bezel from Steinhart.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

It's not ceramic anyway. The issue is the lume on the pip will be the wrong color as black is not an option. You may be able to pry it off the one that came on the watch you order, if you're careful


----------



## Sixracer

LOVE! Ordered Brown/black rubber. Tough as the green and canvas looks great too! I will have to get that canvas strap.


----------



## delco714

So i need another bronze watch though? But I really want it

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

I pushed the button on the Green.


----------



## Sixracer

JSal said:


> I pushed the button on the Green.


We might have to work out a trade at some point!

--
Sent from mobile, please excuse typos


----------



## Soulspawn

delco714 said:


> So i need another bronze watch though? But I really want it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I asked myself the same question..... And figured that I would wait till a LE version or a premium version came out (pure speculation on my part).

As I'd be able to pick up the ocean bronze second hand quite easily after some time has passed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Sixracer said:


> We might have to work out a trade at some point!


The C2 Green Option is the only one that does anything for me. I love the way that color green looks against the bronze. Then the dial is supposed to be some shade of grey. So the grey canvas strap should pick up the color tone of the dial nicely and tie the whole combo together. The bronze thumbnail buckle being the bow on top of the package.


----------



## T3C

C2 for me too


----------



## Baldrick

The font of the numerals should be familiar to those engaged in Project Thor....

Can't decide if this one's for me yet. However, the leather strap is sweet - hopefully that is offered as a stand-alone item though cannot see it yet on the website.

Sent from my Classic using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

JSal said:


> ...Then the dial is supposed to be some shade of grey. So the grey canvas strap should pick up the color tone of the dial nicely and tie the whole combo together. The bronze thumbnail buckle being the bow on top of the package.


I certainly hope the dial is a shade of grey - would work better in this combo.
Fingers crossed... !


----------



## anarasanen

I wish Steinhart would make a facelift version of Apollon, because I think it is the best looking Steinhart, their original design and it could be improved a little. 

My biggest issue with the watch is that it is so damn thick. It shoud be made thinner and more wearable. I have my doubts about titanium, because it scratches so easily, so the case could be made of steel or bronze instead. I don't like blue colour on this watch. I would use more 'earthly' and warmer colours like browns, greys or greens instead. I like those big hands, but the hour hand's lumed part could be longer so it would be easier to read. And a display case back and some kind of crown guards would be nice too.


----------



## MrDagon007

Man, for the best looking Steinhart to your taste, there sure is a lot that you don't like


----------



## anarasanen

MrDagon007 said:


> Man, for the best looking Steinhart to your taste, there sure is a lot that you don't like


Those are minor complaints, the overall design looks good to me.


----------



## TheGanzman

..."My favorite watch design, if they would just change...EVERYTHING!"


----------



## delco714

Ocean white premium coming yet? Been waiting!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

TheGanzman said:


> ..."My favorite watch design, if they would just change...EVERYTHING!"


LOL... I was thinking the exact same thing when I read what he wrote.

Kind of like saying... I love the Chevy Corvette. It's my favorite Chevy design.

Now if they could just make the body out of steel instead of fiberglass, and if they could lift it up a bit so it didn't sit so low to the ground to make it easier for me to get into, and if they could add two more seats in the back and also add two more doors for easy access, and maybe a 6 cylinder engine to increase gas mileage and lower the insurance costs.

LOL... sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## delco714

JSal said:


> LOL... I was thinking the exact same thing when I read what he wrote.
> 
> Kind of like saying... I love the Chevy Corvette. It's my favorite Chevy design.
> 
> Now if they could just make the body out of steel instead of fiberglass, and if they could lift it up a bit so it didn't sit so low to the ground to make it easier for me to get into, and if they could add two more seats in the back and also add two more doors for easy access, and maybe a 6 cylinder engine to increase gas mileage and lower the insurance costs.
> 
> LOL... sorry, I couldn't help myself.


That's called a camaro, buddy 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dharper90

anarasanen said:


> I wish Steinhart would make a facelift version of Apollon, because I think it is the best looking Steinhart, their original design and it could be improved a little.
> 
> My biggest issue with the watch is that it is so damn thick. It shoud be made thinner and more wearable. I have my doubts about titanium, because it scratches so easily, so the case could be made of steel or bronze instead. I don't like blue colour on this watch. I would use more 'earthly' and warmer colours like browns, greys or greens instead. I like those big hands, but the hour hand's lumed part could be longer so it would be easier to read. And a display case back and some kind of crown guards would be nice too.


A lot of this is what drew me to the Apollon over their other offerings. I liked the idea of having something large and antique/industrial looking in my collection. The finishing and design remind me of something you'd find on an old submarine. Now if I could just wear it enough to get the patina going on the bezel....


----------



## anarasanen

dharper90 said:


> A lot of this is what drew me to the Apollon over their other offerings. I liked the idea of having something large and antique/industrial looking in my collection. The finishing and design remind me of something you'd find on an old submarine. Now if I could just wear it enough to get the patina going on the bezel....


I like the overall design too, it reminds me of a tank. Apollon is something Arnold Schwarzenegger would wear while driving an M1 Abrams over some commie terrorist and shouting one-liners. The watch is just too tall for my tiny girly wrist, but let's not get into that, because people come in different sizes and the watch may be perfectly suitable for a lot of people, just not for me. I don't think 'cold' colours look good with bronze in general and the big crown looks lonely without crown guards. Smaller crown wouldn't have necessarily needed crown guards, but this kind of big crown looks like an afterthought or something added later when the design process is already finished (sorry about my language, it's sometimes difficult to express my thoughts in English). Of course these are matters of everyone's personal taste. The chronograph version has a display case back so why no display case back in three hand version? I would like to see that nice rotor with Steinhart crown logo in it.

All in all I like the Apollon design a lot. I wouldn't bother to suggest these minor changes if I didn't.


----------



## JSal

anarasanen said:


> I like the overall design too, it reminds me of a tank. Apollon is something Arnold Schwarzenegger would wear while driving an M1 Abrams over some commie terrorist and shouting one-liners. The watch is just too tall for my tiny girly wrist, but let's not get into that, because people come in different sizes and the watch may be perfectly suitable for a lot of people, just not for me. I don't think 'cold' colours look good with bronze in general and the big crown looks lonely without crown guards. Smaller crown wouldn't have necessarily needed crown guards, but this kind of big crown looks like an afterthought or something added later when the design process is already finished (sorry about my language, it's sometimes difficult to express my thoughts in English). Of course these are matters of everyone's personal taste. The chronograph version has a display case back so why no display case back in three hand version? I would like to see that nice rotor with Steinhart crown logo in it.
> 
> All in all I like the Apollon design a lot. I wouldn't bother to suggest these minor changes if I didn't.


First of all, I think your English is better than most people which English is their first language. So there is no need to apologize.

Secondly, no matter how small your wrists are I think you could pull off wearing a large watch. I think it's just a matter of you getting used to seeing it on your wrist.

I think if you tried one for a week straight that you might change your mind and you would not feel that you have "girly" wrists anymore.

And lastly, I'm sorry and didn't intend to insult or hurt your feelings about the changes you would like to see on the Apollon.

I was just having some fun and just teasing. Now that I know English is not your first language I understand why you may have stated it that way.

What you could have said about the Apollon is that the Apollon is your favorite Steinhart watch but you wish that they would make a variant of the Apollon with all the changes you like and said that it would be your dream watch to own one in that configuration.

Thanks for explaining yourself, and your opinions and thoughts are always welcome and appreciated.


----------



## JSal

My Ocean 1 Bronze arrived this Thursday and all I can say is pictures (especially my poor ones) do not do it justice.

I went with the dark Green bezel insert option with tapered 22/18mm, grey canvas strap and matching bronze 18mm buckle.

The lume used on the dial is obviously C3 and displays that wonderful light greenish hue to it in daylight, while the lume on the main hands appears more white in daylight. When charged the lume actually glows the same color and does not look different as it appears in my picture below. That is simply an illusion of the camera lens.

All lumed parts glow the same green color when charged. Although the picture I took makes it appear as though the handset, pip, and triangle at 12 o'clock look white when charged. But those items just seem to glow a bit brighter than the rest of the dial but are in fact glowing the same color green to the naked eye.

The Bronze Steinhart used for these watch looks to be a true CuSn8 bronze which uses a higher copper content and gives it that beautiful reddish hue.

In all previous bronze watch offerings from Steinhart the bronze they used was of a much lower copper content and in turn probably had a higher tin content of greater than 12%. Thus giving it a more golden hue closer to that of brass.

I'm glad Steinhart chose the CuSn8 bronze for the OceanOne as it suits the watch well and rivals the Bronze offerings from other watch makers.

The dial appears black in most light settings but is in actuality a dark grey with subtle horizontal brushed lines when looking directly at the face giving an appearance of an anodized brushed steel or aluminum. 
Unfortunately the brushed lines are not showing up in my pictures.

Everything is well thought out and great care was taken with this model in reference to all colors matching and complimenting each other. 
Even the hands are a beautiful bronze color and Steinhart went as far as to make the color of the numbers on the aluminum bezel match the color of the bronze case perfectly which is a really nice touch.

The watch has a wonderful warm feeling to it and like I have already said, pictures just do not do it justice, especially mine.

Here are some crappy cell phone pics. Enjoy...

















































































Edit: I looked at the watch in bright daylight today for the first time. The bronze in bright daylight sunshine appears a little less red and a little more gold. But overall the bronze is still has more copper in the blend than any other prior Steinhart bronze offering.

In almost all other light settings the bronze has a nice reddish hue and now that I've worn it a few hours on a day that has turned rainy damp and humid the bronze is already forming a patina.

This one will grow a patina fast guys, and I think it will be one that compliments the watch a great deal.


----------



## coffindodger

pictures just do not do it justice, especially mine

no S**T Sherlock lol

Ordering mine today when I decide which 1 to get.


----------



## anarasanen

JSal said:


> First of all, I think your English is better than most people which English is their first language. So there is no need to apologize.
> 
> Secondly, no matter how small your wrists are I think you could pull off wearing a large watch. I think it's just a matter of you getting used to seeing it on your wrist.
> 
> I think if you tried one for a week straight that you might change your mind and you would not feel that you have "girly" wrists anymore.
> 
> And lastly, I'm sorry and didn't intend to insult or hurt your feelings about the changes you would like to see on the Apollon.
> 
> I was just having some fun and just teasing. Now that I know English is not your first language I understand why you may have stated it that way.
> 
> What you could have said about the Apollon is that the Apollon is your favorite Steinhart watch but you wish that they would make a variant of the Apollon with all the changes you like and said that it would be your dream watch to own one in that configuration.
> 
> Thanks for explaining yourself, and your opinions and thoughts are always welcome and appreciated.


I wasn't offended. Things we discuss here are only matters of taste and personal opinions.


----------



## JSal

anarasanen said:


> I wasn't offended. Things we discuss here are only matters of taste and personal opinions.


I'm glad you understand. It's all in fun and we're all here to live, laugh and learn from each other. And also help others while building a knowledge base.


----------



## JSal

coffindodger said:


> pictures just do not do it justice, especially mine
> 
> no S**T Sherlock lol
> 
> Ordering mine today when I decide which 1 to get.


I have seen many watches in which the camera captures the true essence of a watch and so much sometimes that to the naked eye the watch can be a let down.

But in this case the watch far exceeds anything that can be imagined.

I'm sure with a more professional SLR and a light box pictures can be taken that will give you a terrific example of the watch. But even Steinhart's website shots which are of high standard just do not express the true nature of this watch when you open the box for the very first time and your eyes open wide taking it all in.

Which model did you select? I'm personally not fond of the black rubber strap.

My second choice would be the light brown bezel insert with brown leather strap.

But to me the green insert is by far the best option. The true color of the bezel is not represented in my photos.


----------



## coffindodger

I,m torn between the C1 and C2 i don't like rubber straps. What i would really like is the C1 but with the canvas strap.
Think i will go for the C1 and wait for Steinhart to sell the canvass straps seperatly.


----------



## JSal

coffindodger said:


> I,m torn between the C1 and C2 i don't like rubber straps. What i would really like is the C1 but with the canvas strap.
> Think i will go for the C1 and wait for Steinhart to sell the canvass straps seperatly.


I like good "real" rubber dive straps. While I like the look of the Steinhart rubber strap I don't like the way it feels on my wrist.

I also don't like the way the rubber strap looks on this watch. To me it just doesn't belong on it.

If you like the coloring of the C1 watch, I would place the order and make a note that you would like the canvas strap on it.

Steinhart is usually very accommodating when it comes to this. You can even ask them in advance. I'm fairly sure they accommodate you.


----------



## bruy

I try sooo hard not to read these watch forums, but then still end up doing it anyway, then end up finding something I like, and in the end, of course, spend money! I love the look of the Ocean 1 Bronze on the canvas strap. I prefer real-world and real-use unedited pictures anyway as they tend to show the actual look and feel of the product, compared to highly-produced images with DSLRs and flash photography which make them (sometimes) prettier than they really are. Thanks for posting these images.


----------



## Travelller

JSal said:


> The true color of the bezel is not represented in my photos.


There are quite a few nice photos in the O1B thread that do a decent job of showing the colors and even the texture of the dial ;-)

Mine's one of the worst... :-d
...(but I will post here because unfortunately the green canvas is currently *out of stock* and you'll have to settle for "mud" or *brown* canvas instead)


----------



## WiZARD7

hmm, interesting:

Tulip - Ltd Ed 100pcs

Russian Ladies Special edition Tulip black 2016 - Galerie - Steinhart Watches

The special code only, russian edition, that is "sold out", is now for sale at Gnomon?


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Some AD's sometimes stock up on LEs and release them later (usually when they're over and done with). Not sure if they bump up the prices of those though but I would imagine they would. I was able to get my NOS Nav B Titan long after they were delivered to applicants, more or less at the subscription price, fortunately. So there may be a few NOS Kiga No. 2 and Nero's floating around too right now.


----------



## dharper90

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Watchfreek is right, and Steinhart's serial numbers seem pretty simple to track. You won't hear any complaints from me about this system, it's the only way I got my hands on a White Shark which was worth every penny.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



dharper90 said:


> Watchfreek is right, and Steinhart's serial numbers seem pretty simple to track. You won't hear any complaints from me about this system, it's the only way I got my hands on a White Shark which was worth every penny.


A lot of people also subscribe to the Russian forums just to purchase them the normal way. The last few Russian LEs were actually undersubscribed and hence needed the assistance of Steinhart's own distribution channels. Who knows, as the brand gains more popularity, especially in those countries (Russia, Poland, and of course Singapore) that have been commissioning these rather unique LEs, the next ones may be more in demand, so subscribing to them through the forum/AD itself is still the surest way. I believe we also have a few Russian members here (though not too active nornally) who could assist.

Steinhart's own LE's on the otherhand, are in most cases sold out within hours of release. Unfortunately for those who are not so up to speed with LE/SE releases, dealer inventory (if any) or speculators are the only sources.

How about a pic or two of the white shark dharper?


----------



## anarasanen

Is there any new models coming this fall?


----------



## alexcswong

Looking forward for something new... 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714

What the hell happened to ocean 2 white premium


----------



## sefrcoko

delco714 said:


> What the hell happened to ocean 2 white premium


So much for "mid-July"


----------



## Riker

Well as usual things are happening in the lead up to the end of the year, just keep watching here & on FB...



alexcswong said:


> Looking forward for something new...


----------



## alexcswong

Riker said:


> Well as usual things are happening in the lead up to the end of the year, just keep watching here & on FB...


Thanks Riker! Yes, I hope so...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## pl39g

The bronze and green really go well together



Travelller said:


> There are quite a few nice photos in the O1B thread that do a decent job of showing the colors and even the texture of the dial ;-)
> 
> Mine's one of the worst... :-d
> ...(but I will post here because unfortunately the green canvas is currently *out of stock* and you'll have to settle for "mud" or *brown* canvas instead)


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

The mil42 case has only been re-used by the polish LE so far. Would be good to see another use for it (I mean, except Thor should it eventually get made).


----------



## pallas

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Dagon said:


> The mil42 case has only been re-used by the polish LE so far. Would be good to see another use for it (I mean, except Thor should it eventually get made).


Yes it's a nice case, I really like it. Fits perfectly to my small wrist. Feels strong and solid like no other watch I have.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixracer

No one talking about this new Chrono that was posted on Instagram yet?


----------



## delco714

Sixracer said:


> No one talking about this new Chrono that was posted on Instagram yet?


Was waiting for someone to bring this up lol. Someone else on fb compared to moon watch. Hmm

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner

8 pages of posts already:-d:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/theres-new-teaser-photo-facebook-3628306.html


----------



## dharper90

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Sorry about the 2 month gap Watchfreek, but here's a pic of the White Shark. I love it but don't find myself wearing it as much in the fall. Was debating selling it, but figured there's no way to find anything as unique as this in this price range, or others for that matter.

https://i.imgur.com/lhy49Cy.jpg



Watchfreek said:


> A lot of people also subscribe to the Russian forums just to purchase them the normal way. The last few Russian LEs were actually undersubscribed and hence needed the assistance of Steinhart's own distribution channels. Who knows, as the brand gains more popularity, especially in those countries (Russia, Poland, and of course Singapore) that have been commissioning these rather unique LEs, the next ones may be more in demand, so subscribing to them through the forum/AD itself is still the surest way. I believe we also have a few Russian members here (though not too active nornally) who could assist.
> 
> Steinhart's own LE's on the otherhand, are in most cases sold out within hours of release. Unfortunately for those who are not so up to speed with LE/SE releases, dealer inventory (if any) or speculators are the only sources.
> 
> How about a pic or two of the white shark dharper?


----------



## TJ Boogie

delco714 said:


> Was waiting for someone to bring this up lol. Someone else on fb compared to moon watch. Hmm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


Has to be a Speedmaster homage. A chrono with (what appears to be) a thin black bezel... Love the curved/drilled lugs. If the size is right (I have 8" wrists), this may be a must-buy.
Hopefully they tell/show us soon. The second I saw this post on facebook, and the subsequent thread on here (9 pages now!), my curiosity is piqued.


----------



## dharper90

Bit disappointing for me, I'd really like to see Steinhart come into its own with more unique models.


----------



## dharper90

Ocean One Vintage Chrono- not sure why they wouldn't come up with a new name given that it's not a diver. But 18m case height is just too much, I've got not interest.


----------



## sefrcoko

dharper90 said:


> Ocean One Vintage Chrono- not sure why they wouldn't come up with a new name given that it's not a diver. But 18m case height is just too much, I've got not interest.


Agreed...just way too thick for me but it looks nice for those who can wear it well.


----------



## pallas

Of all the daytona models they chose the one I like less... That's a pity because I was waiting for a 42mm chrono with 3-6-9 or 3-9 layout.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG

dharper90 said:


> _*Ocean One*_ Vintage Chrono- not sure why they wouldn't come up with a new name given that it's not a diver. But 18m case height is just too much, I've got not interest.











Ehh... CAN DIVE???


----------



## WilliamA

I have heard they are coming out with a new Ocean 2 Premium. Don't know the date though.


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



WilliamA said:


> I have heard they are coming out with a new Ocean 2 Premium. Don't know the date though.


Steinhart was supposed to release it this summer but then that image was removed from their site and I haven't heard anything about it since.


----------



## WilliamA

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



sefrcoko said:


> Steinhart was supposed to release it this summer but then that image was removed from their site and I haven't heard anything about it since.


Oh. What did it look like? Like the last one or some slight changes?


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



WilliamA said:


> Oh. What did it look like? Like the last one or some slight changes?


I think he meant the image of the OLD O2 Premium that had a message on it mentioning the initial launch date of the facelift O2 Premium. To date, no images of the new one has ever been posted publicly.

The facelifted O2 Premium should be the next release in any case.


----------



## WilliamA

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



Watchfreek said:


> I think he meant the image of the OLD O2 Premium that had a message on it mentioning the initial launch date of the facelift O2 Premium. To date, no images of the new one has ever been posted publicly.
> 
> The facelifted O2 Premium should be the next release in any case.


Oh okey. I talked to them and they said that it is the next release and some small changes will be made. I asked if they will release it this year. But the didnt answer that. I am really excited for it though.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Yes, only small cosmetic changes this time. Perhaps the Soprod would be dropped too.


----------



## WilliamA

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> Yes, only small cosmetic changes this time. Perhaps the Soprod would be dropped too.


I would bet that they go for the 2892 top.


----------



## SirVantes

Anybody knows when will they release the new 22/18 bracelet? (the one that comes with the OOV Chrono)


----------



## Riker

For general sale not anytime soon as it is specific to the new Ocean Chrono.



SirVantes said:


> Anybody knows when will they release the new 22/18 bracelet? (the one that comes with the OOV Chrono)


----------



## SirVantes

Riker said:


> For general sale not anytime soon as it is specific to the new Ocean Chrono.


It's one of those thing that people have been asking for long a time. Imo the weakest thing about the steinharts always was the bracelet dimensions and its clasp. All Oceans models with that tapered 22/18 bracelet are gonna look just incredible.


----------



## WilliamA

Talked to Steinhart today and they said that The Ocean 2 Premium will most likely be released Spring 2017.


----------



## glengoyne17

I am waiting for that 20/18 bracelet as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boggy

Will there be any more new release/s from Steinhart before the year ends?


----------



## Drudge

If they offered a smaller version of the Military 47 in either brushed or bronze I'd be all over it:


----------



## twintop

Well, there is the Military42 ;-)








pic from the Steinhart webpage


----------



## Drudge

twintop said:


> Well, there is the Military42 ;-)
> 
> View attachment 9912138
> 
> pic from the Steinhart webpage


Seen it but doesn't do it for me like the 47.


----------



## Boggy

Yes, I feel the same way. I wouldn't mind a PVD version as well 



Drudge said:


> If they offered a smaller version of the Military 47 in either brushed or bronze I'd be all over it:


----------



## twintop

Drudge said:


> Seen it but doesn't do it for me like the 47.


I totally understand, that's the reason I got the Military47.
I was hesitant at first because of the 47mm case size, but it wears really comfortable.

I'm no insider, but my guess is that a PVD/DLC coated Military47 won't happen anytime soon because Steinhart made a few of them in very limited quantity.

A bronze however is still very possible and would be a great addition to the line up.
Personally I would like to see Steinhart make a bronze Military47 chrono.


----------



## rrrrrlll

I believe boxing day was Steinhart opening up their present, then start to post it on the web for us.

Choice of the week, McQueen or Newman?


----------



## SirVantes

Mcqueen for me. The size/dimensions are closer to the original and this time Gunther nailed the vintage look from the 70s, the panda while it looks great it's a bit oversized for my taste.


----------



## Watchfreek

Lol...Quite a few of those O1V GMT's were already out in the wild before Christmas, all the "good" LE numbers taken.

BtW Steve Mcqueen NEVER had or wore an Explorer Ii...


----------



## rrrrrlll

Watchfreek said:


> BtW Steve Mcqueen NEVER had or wore an Explorer Ii...


oops...should suggest the next LE will be merging O1*R*ed bezel and hand with the black OV*M* dial, then call it *R*eal *M*cqueen.


----------



## Watchfreek

Haha, that actually isn't a bad idea 😆


----------



## southpaw2280

Kinda wish they had made the GMT hand white, and maybe a riveted bracelet


----------



## picklepossy

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



southpaw2280 said:


> Kinda wish they had made the GMT hand white, and maybe a riveted bracelet


and drilled lugs with a tapered bracelet from 22mm to 18mm but we can't make everyone happy.


----------



## picklepossy

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

The GMT in my opinion is finally done right owning the original from day one. Believe I've had it for 5+ years now. This LE is one I will order over the white panda. As much as I like it, the Panda proportions our off if you ask me and I believe others would agree. If you make the Panda thinner with a hesalite crystal this watch would sell out in a heart beat.

It would nice to see Gunter make a riveted bracelet for his vintage models and taper all of them and not just on the VC.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



picklepossy said:


> The GMT in my opinion is finally done right owning the original from day one. Believe I've had it for 5+ years now. This LE is one I will order over the white panda. As much as I like it, the Panda proportions our off if you ask me and I believe others would agree. If you make the Panda thinner with a hesalite crystal this watch would sell out in a heart beat.
> 
> It would nice to see Gunter make a riveted bracelet for his vintage models and taper all of them and not just on the VC.


But wait, weren't you one of the ones who lobbied furiously for the panda for the longest time and now you're saying the proportions are an issue, knowing very well what dimensions are beforehand? This just goes to show exactly why Gunter shouldn't take comments made here too literally or seriously.......just saying.


----------



## picklepossy

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> But wait, weren't you one of the ones who lobbied furiously for the panda for the longest time and now you're saying the proportions are an issue, knowing very well what dimensions are beforehand? This just goes to show exactly why Gunter shouldn't take comments made here too literally or seriously.......just saying.


I've dealt with Gunter for many years over the phone so no he doesn't have to take anything literally. I'm just making an observation I didn't think that was a bad thing to do on this forum. And no I didn't furiously lobby for a panda when I already knew he was coming out with it. Just wanted to know who was going to bite. Of course you know everything about the insides of what Steinhart is coming out with by the looks of it.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*



picklepossy said:


> I've dealt with Gunter for many years over the phone so no he doesn't have to take anything literally. I'm just making an observation I didn't think that was a bad thing to do on this forum. And no I didn't furiously lobby for a panda when I already knew he was coming out with it. Just wanted to know who was going to bite. Of course you know everything about the insides of what Steinhart is coming out with by the looks of it.


No, I don't CLAIM to know EVERYTHING and it means nothing even if I do.

IIRC you were the one who said "there's money waiting" for the panda and now you say the dimensions are an issue after its come out?



picklepossy said:


> Came across this on Instagram. I'm really hoping they come out with this version. Money is waiting for it.


That's just unfair and imo irresponsible, especially when some manufacturers do try to do the right thing by their customers and take note of what they say, no? People should put their money where their mouth is, is what I'm saying. Fortunately, the panda was conceived long before you even posted your request here..that i do know.


----------



## picklepossy

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I am not here to start a fight with you. Just stating my opinions. Let's move on and agree that Gunter is coming out with some really nice timepieces. More to add to my ongoing collection of Steinharts. Vintage GMT ordered from Gnonom now. I "put my money where my mouth is"


----------



## SirVantes

I'm thinking about to jump in and order the Vintage GMT.... damn it Gnomon and damn it Gunther its christmas and i dont want to end with my pockets empty :think::-so|


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: &amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;quot;*

New Limited Gnomon vintage GMTs? Hmm...loving the acrylic crystal but not feeling the faux vintage color of the hands/markers. I was pretty excited for a moment but think I will be passing on this one. Close but no cigar!


----------



## Sixracer

Love the vintage lume and acrylic on this new LE. What the VGMT should have been all along. I think I will have to pass on this though. I never bonded with my previous VGMT. Loved looking at it but always reached for something with a rotating bezel to wear. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## v6inspire

I've owned a Vintage GMT and ended up selling it because I just didn't wear it enough...I don't know how I feel about this LE/SE piece. My mind is telling me to order it but my heart says no. I'm torn.


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

The crystal makes it a little different from the standard OVGMT but not sure if it is better. I prefer the original "modern" lume, and not sure if Gunter's engraved signature makes a real difference in desirability.
I have and love the standard OVGMT. If I had to choose now, I think I would choose it again.


----------



## roguehog

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Tried it recently. Reserved a piece (#8) but changed my mind.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticker1

At this LE, Gnomon has done everything right with G.Steinhart :-! I like it very much and I had to push the order button...  
The Old-Radium-Lume and the acrylic glass give the watch a great vintage feeling and the right kick while watching. I look forward to the original impression.

And in the package with the wooden box and the leather strap a round thing...

picture-copyright by Gnomonwatches.com


----------



## Nutella

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



roguehog said:


> Tried it recently. Reserved a piece (#8) but changed my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mind to share why did you change your mind?


----------



## vin1013

My Ocean Vintage GMT just arrived via DHL. Super fast delivery from Gnomon Watches. I am all over the moon with this watch. Stunning. 
All hands lined up perfectly. I am a happy dude!


----------



## 5661nicholas

vin1013 said:


> My Ocean Vintage GMT just arrived via DHL. Super fast delivery from Gnomon Watches. I am all over the moon with this watch. Stunning.
> All hands lined up perfectly. I am a happy dude!


Congratulations, looks terrific!! Please post some more pics....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

vin1013 said:


> My Ocean Vintage GMT just arrived via DHL. Super fast delivery from Gnomon Watches. I am all over the moon with this watch. Stunning.
> All hands lined up perfectly. I am a happy dude!


Very nice! Could we see more pictures in natural lighting, without filters please?


----------



## picklepossy

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Found this pic from 2012 a member aged his own GMT. Thought it was well done.


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

@ PP,

I sent you a PM about the picture. If you need any help just let me know.


----------



## picklepossy

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



JSal said:


> @ PP,
> 
> I sent you a PM about the picture. If you need any help just let me know.


Thanks for your help John. It finally loaded.


----------



## JSal

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



picklepossy said:


> Thanks for your help John. It finally loaded.


You bet brother. Always glad to assist if I can. Glad you got it to load.


----------



## sirlordcomic

Is there a new GMT ? I'm on my mobile and only see the old one wHich I currently have. 

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

sirlordcomic said:


> Is there a new GMT ? I'm on my mobile and only see the old one wHich I currently have.
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


It is different in the details. A special edition from Gnomon.


----------



## sirlordcomic

MrDagon007 said:


> It is different in the details. A special edition from Gnomon.


Cool thanks!

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hendu615

I know that Ocean vintage Chronos have 22mmx18mm bracelets, are all the new releases including the OVGMT going to have 22x18 bracelets or just the OV Chronos?



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## roguehog

The eagles have landed. Come and get them!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Are these new or Gnomon SE's? What's special about these two, compared to the ones released in October and December?


----------



## roguehog

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> Are these new or Gnomon SE's? What's special about these two, compared to the ones released in October and December?


Nothing. No diff bro. Just a public service announcement that fresh sticks have landed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*

Haha alright. Now I get you meant they are physically in Stock at Gnomon. Just making sure I've not missed anything special. I'm actually relieved that i don't need to think about another so soon - three of these in a row is quite taxing on the wallet ?. Jolly good work!?


----------



## ms55

vin1013 said:


> My Ocean Vintage GMT just arrived via DHL. Super fast delivery from Gnomon Watches. I am all over the moon with this watch. Stunning.
> All hands lined up perfectly. I am a happy dude!


beautiful watch! would love to get one some day


----------



## twintop

Something new is coming guys, a new teaser has just been posted to FB. Anyone care to take a guess?


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

twintop said:


> Something new is coming guys, a new teaser has just been posted to FB. Anyone care to take a guess?


I like the big crown and curved lugs, maybe a dress watch?


----------



## Watchfreek

Another shiney case! 😊


----------



## anarasanen

I can tell from the pixels it is a new marine watch.


----------



## Tom_ZG

I am leaning because of the big crown for this to be another Pilot - new case design with very curved lugs. Looks thin

sent from Moto Z


----------



## Boggy

The top part of the lug is brushed. So it's not an all polished case. Interesting. I hope its 42mm


----------



## commanche

A pilot? A marine? I hope its <42mm tho


----------



## twintop

Here's another teaser I found on the Steinhart Watches French Fanpage on FB.....Looks like a complete new design with an ETA Unitas 6498 inside???


----------



## Tom_ZG

It looks like a dress watch. Hope the crown is not too big so that it pokes back of the hand.

sent from Moto Z


----------



## anarasanen

I still think it is somekind of marine watch. Look at the hands and that railroad second track.


----------



## fewl

Looks like a slightly tweaked black dialed version of the marine 44 chronometer


----------



## commanche

fewl said:


> Looks like a slightly tweaked black dialed version of the marine 44 chronometer


Another "i'll pass" from me itf it's true..


----------



## Boggy

Interesting that the Steinhart logo is at 3 o clock. This is usually the case when it's a chronograph. But this is not. Bring it on!


----------



## fewl

Boggy said:


> Interesting that the Steinhart logo is at 3 o clock. This is usually the case when it's a chronograph. But this is not. Bring it on!


Probably a 6497 if that's the case. So figure around 400-500 euro?


----------



## Tony A.H

looking forward to see it.
i like the 2 surface finishing as well as the Big Crown.. it might be a Marine Chronometer facelift or a Brand New Model.


----------



## TJ Boogie

40mm maybe? Deck watch? I love how Steinhart does this, my imagination goes wild


----------



## Dec1968

twintop said:


> Something new is coming guys, a new teaser has just been posted to FB. Anyone care to take a guess?


I'll bet it's at least 42mm......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280

Looks like maybe a vintage pilot.... Reminiscent style of a IWC 1936 pilot. Raised brushed bezel edge, central 6oclock second, cathedral looking hands. Cant wait to see


----------



## turnipkruncher

looks like a sub dial, might be cool


----------



## commanche

southpaw2280 said:


> Looks like maybe a vintage pilot.... Reminiscent style of a IWC 1936 pilot. Raised brushed bezel edge, central 6oclock second, cathedral looking hands. Cant wait to see


I think you might be right!!


----------



## Watchfreek

southpaw2280 said:


> ....central 6oclock second....


What's that??😜


----------



## southpaw2280

Watchfreek said:


> What's that??


Haha, yeah. I guess I described two different things


----------



## twintop

Allright then, here they are, two new releases from Steinhart. A black or white dialed Marine Regulateur. 
While I do love what Steinhart has released, I'm in no hurry to buy either. To dressy for me. 
Actually I'm glad it's not something that got me in hurry to buy one because I'm saving up for a grail purchase later this year.

Here are some of the basic specs:

-ST.4 / ETA Unitas 6498
-42mm polished stainless steel
-20mm lugs
-domed sapphire glas
-height 13mm


----------



## Watchfreek

I totally agree with you twintop 👍😜


----------



## turnipkruncher

This sits well with me, id have one as i am short a dress watch. Not jumping in though . Gonna sit for a while and see what happens


----------



## Tony A.H

nice looking watch. i like the Regulateur complication.


----------



## Riverbeaver

I've always wondered why Steinhart doesn't make a *new and improved* OVM? Keep it the same size, add a ceramic/sapphire bezel, the jet black dial, and a top grade 2892. Maybe some other minor upgrade kinda tweaks here and there. I bet they would sell a lot of them as it seems to be one of their most popular designs.


----------



## alexcswong

Riverbeaver said:


> I've always wondered why Steinhart doesn't make a *new and improved* OVM? Keep it the same size, add a ceramic/sapphire bezel, the jet black dial, and a top grade 2892. Maybe some other minor upgrade kinda tweaks here and there. I bet they would sell a lot of them as it seems to be one of their most popular designs.


I can't agree more with you. Especially the OVM1 black DLC, I hope they do modify the Lug to shorter & curved down much more, so it wear more comfortable & smaller than actual watch. Drill Lug holes will be great for easier straps swap.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

Cost and perhaps historical accuracy. Adding the modern upgrades and higher grade movement will undoubtedly bump up the price. Let's be honest, the fact that they are such excellent value is one of the main reasons why they are so popular. At the moment they are very affordable pieces that many could have lots fun and beat around with, without having to worry too much. Jacking up the prices will most likely limit the customer base instead of increasing it.

Also, adding a ceramic/sapphire bezel takes away the vintage vibe of the piece, which again is a major appeal/feature of the model. Those should be reserved for the modern pieces like the Ti500 and any future variants and maybe the regular O1s IMO.


----------



## Phariance

Cmon Steinhart, where is the GMT Batman?


----------



## anarasanen

Does anyone know is there going to be new releases in the Baselworld?


----------



## andyk8

Steinhart don't exhibit at Baselworld


----------



## anarasanen

andyk8 said:


> Steinhart don't exhibit at Baselworld


Thanks for the info.


----------



## MrDagon007

andyk8 said:


> Steinhart don't exhibit at Baselworld


The other brands can breathe again.


----------



## Kilovolt

Just posted on Steinhart Facebook page. Comments?


----------



## Watchfreek

HEV.....😜


----------



## daftpunk

New Triton?


----------



## Watchfreek

I'm quite surprised they're releasing the big brother first but it'll be nice, I'm sure....


----------



## daftpunk

Releasing the big brother first? What is the big brother and what are they releasing it first before?


----------



## Watchfreek

The "little brother", of course....😊


----------



## asrar.merchant

Hahaha dave knows it.

Looks lovely the suspense pic. Always eager to see the lovely releases by Steinhart.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## MrDagon007

Could it be a date pusher instead of a HEV?


----------



## Watchfreek

Could be a pusher for a digital watch, maybe even a smart watch too lol 😆


----------



## anarasanen

I just hope it isn't another homage.


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> Could be a pusher for a digital watch, maybe even a smart watch too lol 


i hope Not :-d.
now you're teasing us more than the picture itself big D  !


----------



## RaphH

anarasanen said:


> I just hope it isn't another homage.


Well it's an hommage to orange rings.

And all wristwatches are hommages to Louis Cartier's first Santos-Dumont anyway.


----------



## Heiner

It's for switching between iOS and Android, I'm sure!


----------



## Riker

Davo, shhhhhhh... It's to early to let the cat out......:roll:...:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d



Watchfreek said:


> Could be a pusher for a digital watch, maybe even a smart watch too lol 😆


----------



## Watchfreek

I only hope it's Android compatible...


----------



## JSal

I found this video on YouTube and thought it would interest a few people to know that from what this person says, Steinhart told him they will be releasing an Ocean in 39mm as soon as this Summer.

This does not interest me at all as I prefer 42mm and larger watches but I'm sure there will be some that are delighted.

My hunch is that with the recent closeness between Anders Tan of Gnomon and Günter Steinhart with Gnomon becoming one of Steinhart's flagship retailers and Steinhart approving Ander's wishes to spec out and exclusively sell thru Gnomon, several limited edition models. 
So I believe that Anders (who does read the forum) has been whispering in Günter's ear and has convinced Günter that there is enough of a market demand for him to once again produce a 39mm model of the OceanOne.

I also get the feeling Steinhart will be expanding its relationship with the retail market and we will see many more authorized dealers of the Steinhart brand. 
Just not here in the USA as there is a conflict with the trademark name "Steinhart".

For the people who are unaware of a bit of the Steinhart history, there was trademark conflict here in the US over the name "Steinhart" so the company name was changed to Debaufre. This also caused some internal between the US and German partners of Steinhart Watches. So and the US team kept the now defunked "Debaufre" name, and Gunter took his portion of the business back to Germany and retained his Steinhart name for the business. The two companies operated for a while and they even shared a very similar line and models. Steinhart thrived and Debaufre died. That's basically he story in a nutshell.

Any way, here is the video in question. I hope for the sake of the 39mm fans that he is telling the truth although I have no idea why someone would make up such a story.


----------



## MrDagon007

JSal said:


> I found this video on YouTube and thought it would interest a few people to know that from what this person says, Steinhart told him they will be releasing an Ocean in 39mm as soon as this Summer.
> 
> This does not interest me at all as I prefer 42mm and larger watches but I'm sure there will be some that are delighted.
> 
> My hunch is that with the recent closeness between Anders Tan of Gnomon and Günter Steinhart with Gnomon becoming one of Steinhart's flagship retailers and Steinhart approving Ander's wishes to spec out and exclusively sell thru Gnomon, several limited edition models.
> So I believe that Anders (who does read the forum) has been whispering in Günter's ear and has convinced Günter that there is enough of a market demand for him to once again produce a 39mm model of the OceanOne.
> 
> I also get the feeling Steinhart will be expanding its relationship with the retail market and we will see many more authorized dealers of the Steinhart brand.
> Just not here in the USA as there is a conflict with the trademark name "Steinhart".
> 
> For the people who are unaware of a bit of the Steinhart history, there was trademark conflict here in the US over the name "Steinhart" so the company name was changed to Debaufre. This also caused some internal between the US and German partners of Steinhart Watches. So and the US team kept the now defunked "Debaufre" name, and Gunter took his portion of the business back to Germany and retained his Steinhart name for the business. The two companies operated for a while and they even shared a very similar line and models. Steinhart thrived and Debaufre died. That's basically he story in a nutshell.
> 
> Any way, here is the video in question. I hope for the sake of the 39mm fans that he is telling the truth although I have no idea why someone would make up such a story.


If this is true then I can imagine Steinhart enlarging its customer base beyond the current buyers who like the brands muscular sizes, and perhaps even become more attractive for women buyers.


----------



## Audacius

My wife already loves her Marine38. But at the moment thats the only model with a smaller case size.


----------



## Kilovolt

I was sure that the latest picture reminded me of something, that I had already seen it somewhere. It took me a while but that's it:










Am I wrong?


----------



## raymansg

Triton Chronograph ?


----------



## Kilovolt

raymansg said:


> Triton Chronograph ?


It's a helium release valve not a pusher.


----------



## JSal

Kilovolt Wins the prize for the correct guess that the tease pic was of an H.E.V. and the new watch would likely be a Triton and he was correct... Good Job!!!

*Introducing the New Steinhart "Triton 1000 Titan"
*


----------



## Kilovolt

Triton 1000 Titanium!


----------



## Watchfreek

JSal said:


> Raymansg wins the prize...
> 
> View attachment 11568482
> 
> View attachment 11568490


He said a chronograph....


----------



## daftpunk

I think i won the prize 7 days ago


----------



## JSal

Watchfreek said:


> He said a chronograph....


It was a mistake I made by scrolling on my phone and read his name instead. 
If you would have waited Dave it was corrected before you even posted.


----------



## JSal

daftpunk said:


> I think i won the prize 7 days ago


There is no real prize. Every time I do that I'd say that at least one or more people claim the prize is there's. I get a big kick out of it.


----------



## anarasanen

The new Triton looks otherwise good, but who's idea was that leather strap?


----------



## Watchfreek

JSal said:


> Kilovolt Wins the prize for the correct guess that the tease pic was of an H.E.V. and the new watch would likely be a Triton and he was correct... Good Job!!!
> 
> *Introducing the New Steinhart "Triton 1000 Titan"
> *
> View attachment 11568482
> 
> View attachment 11568490
> 
> View attachment 11568602
> 
> View attachment 11568610
> 
> View attachment 11568618
> 
> View attachment 11568626
> 
> View attachment 11568634


I waited this time. I actually said HEV and big brother vs little brother. I guess it went over the top of everyone's heads....but then i not claiming any prizes.


----------



## Watchfreek

JSal said:


> It was a mistake I made by scrolling on my phone and read his name instead.
> If you would have waited Dave it was corrected before you even posted.


Come on man, was that even necessary? Its really no big deal. We know you're in pain and probably under the influence most times but try to lighten up mate.


----------



## daftpunk

I think i prefer the old triton. I certainly don't like the new strap.


----------



## Tony A.H

looks mighty SWEET.
Love the updated/New Case. more Masculine. looks bigger, though it's the same size as all other Tritons.

what's not to like?. Titanium. Dial layout & Color Scheme. Lume. Front. Back. Sides. Strap..all in one watch.


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> what's not to like?.


The lack of WR in the strap of a 100atm watch....but that's easily fixed, of course but what's worst is its probably not Andriod compatible


----------



## anarasanen

Somehow Ocean Titanium 500 Premium seems a better deal than the new Triton.


----------



## Watchfreek

You're comparing a 300m with a 1000m watch. Think about the price difference between the DSSD vs the Submariner, for instance


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> The lack of WR in the strap of a 100atm watch....but that's easily fixed, of course but what's worst is its probably not Andriod compatible


then you should wear a Rubber..
rubber strap that is ;-).


----------



## anarasanen

Watchfreek said:


> You're comparing a 300m with a 1000m watch. Think about the price difference between the DSSD vs the Submariner, for instance


Nobody is going to dive to 1000 meters. With OT500P you get better movement, display case back, bracelet and save 60 euros.


----------



## Watchfreek

anarasanen said:


> Nobody is going to dive to 1000 meters. With OT500P you get better movement, display case back, bracelet and save 60 euros.


Its irrelevant whether you intend to go 1km under water. It's the cost of what made it possible. If looks is ONLY all you're after (with some WR) and you prefer the design of the Ti500, sure it's better "deal".


----------



## Watchfreek

Having said that, both the Ti500 and O1 Bronze's prices are incredibly, almost insanely great value. Some even believed they were priced wrongly to start with.


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I find the new Triton one of the sexiest Steinharts in quite some time. I personally prefer its looks over the Ti500... 
yes a rubber strap would have been more sensible but as an allround ready-for-anything watch this is sexy and very well priced.
I lost interest in "manly" dive watches since I bought a Tuna sbbn015 some 3 years ago. This is the first toolish dive watch since then that really tempts me. Well done steinhart team.


----------



## Strmwatch

anarasanen said:


> Somehow Ocean Titanium 500 Premium seems a better deal than the new Triton.


They are distinct in looks...the Triton is also a larger watch for those with larger wrists.

Two different "animals" so to speak. Personally I wish they'd release a 44-45mm OC1 Bronze.


----------



## anarasanen

Watchfreek said:


> Its irrelevant whether you intend to go 1km under water. *It's the cost of what made it possible.* If looks is ONLY all you're after (with some WR) and you prefer the design of the Ti500, sure it's better "deal".


Can you open that a little.


----------



## MrDagon007

Also notice it has bgw9 lume which is very good.
I do find it more attractive thanmost of the toolish microbrand divers out there.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Let's just say the cost to make a watch, therefore cost to the consumer of a watch is not dependent on what YOU alone intend to do with it. This is not the space to discuss the technicalities of making a watch extreme depth resistance. There's lots o info on the web on this topic already.


----------



## anarasanen

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> Let's just say the cost to make a watch, therefore cost to the consumer of a watch is not dependent on what YOU alone intend to do with it. This is not the space to discuss the technicalities of making a watch extreme depth resistance. There's lots o info on the web on this topic already.


Ok, so the 1000 m wr is just an imaginary figure (and has no ISO 6425 certification) and the cost of the watch depends on another things.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



anarasanen said:


> Ok, so the 1000 m wr is just an imaginary figure (and has no ISO 6425 certification) and the cost of the watch depends on another things.


??? How did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## Broten

Nice homage to Invicta here.


----------



## MrDagon007

Broten said:


> Nice homage to Invicta here.
> 
> View attachment 11569738


I can't believe that there is an invicta as good looking as this.
This being said I would have preferred it without the 100 atm engraving at the side.


----------



## Broten

MrDagon007 said:


> I can't believe that there is an invicta as good looking as this.
> This being said I would have preferred it without the 100 atm engraving at the side.


.
My (snarky) point exactly.


----------



## MrDagon007

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



anarasanen said:


> Ok, so the 1000 m wr is just an imaginary figure (and has no ISO 6425 certification) and the cost of the watch depends on another things.


No idea how you make that conclusion. Obviously a watch needs to be more sturdily built with excellent gaskets to withstand 1000m.
I don't doubt that Steinhart lab-tested the WR.

In practice it is of course a fantasy. Almost nobody has dived deeper than say 400m and I bet they use a dive computer thing instead.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

I'm kind of surprised all the photos of this diver with such an impressive water resistance rating are on a leather strap. The leather looks good but a bracelet or rubber strap would make more sense to me.


----------



## Kilovolt

Chaz Goldenrod said:


> I'm kind of surprised all the photos of this diver with such an impressive water resistance rating are on a leather strap. The leather looks good but a bracelet or rubber strap would make more sense to me.


Since probably 90% of the owners will be just desk divers the choice makes sense. Besides the watch is already heavy and with a bracelet it becomes really tasking.


----------



## the5rivers

So would this be a good watch to take on my honeymoon? Going to be snorkeling, diving and swimming for most of it. I was going to take either my PO omega or OVM but this looks nice too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Invicta ?????! :roll:.
sigh. interesting observation :think:.



Broten said:


> Nice homage to Invicta here.


----------



## Tony A.H

Chaz Goldenrod said:


> I'm kind of surprised all the photos of this diver with such an impressive water resistance rating are on a leather strap. The leather looks good but a bracelet or rubber strap would make more sense to me.


well the leather strap is not permanently glued to the watch.
that said. you can have it on rubber strap if you want.


----------



## Watchfreek

It looks great on leather but I love how the rubber matches the angles on the new case so well, almost like it was designed specifically for it 👍


----------



## Dec1968

FINALLY they listened. I have long wanted Steinhart to make a smaller Ocean series watch again, since flattening the lugs on the 42mm isn't an option (sadly it would eliminate the need for a smaller watch, but I've already discussed this at length), this should more than make up for it. The previous 38mm ones they made had a 47mm lug length, so the flatness should be less pronounced.

Amen!!!



JSal said:


> I found this video on YouTube and thought it would interest a few people to know that from what this person says, Steinhart told him they will be releasing an Ocean in 39mm as soon as this Summer.
> 
> This does not interest me at all as I prefer 42mm and larger watches but I'm sure there will be some that are delighted.
> 
> My hunch is that with the recent closeness between Anders Tan of Gnomon and Günter Steinhart with Gnomon becoming one of Steinhart's flagship retailers and Steinhart approving Ander's wishes to spec out and exclusively sell thru Gnomon, several limited edition models.
> So I believe that Anders (who does read the forum) has been whispering in Günter's ear and has convinced Günter that there is enough of a market demand for him to once again produce a 39mm model of the OceanOne.
> 
> I also get the feeling Steinhart will be expanding its relationship with the retail market and we will see many more authorized dealers of the Steinhart brand.
> Just not here in the USA as there is a conflict with the trademark name "Steinhart".
> 
> For the people who are unaware of a bit of the Steinhart history, there was trademark conflict here in the US over the name "Steinhart" so the company name was changed to Debaufre. This also caused some internal between the US and German partners of Steinhart Watches. So and the US team kept the now defunked "Debaufre" name, and Gunter took his portion of the business back to Germany and retained his Steinhart name for the business. The two companies operated for a while and they even shared a very similar line and models. Steinhart thrived and Debaufre died. That's basically he story in a nutshell.
> 
> Any way, here is the video in question. I hope for the sake of the 39mm fans that he is telling the truth although I have no idea why someone would make up such a story.


Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Lenix38

Why leather? It'supposed to be a serious diver watch with all the features? But leather? Not even a option Ss bracelet. Pass! o|



Tony A.H said:


> well the leather strap is not permanently glued to the watch.
> that said. you can have it on rubber strap if you want.


----------



## Tony A.H

Lenix38 said:


> Why leather? It'supposed to be a serious diver watch with all the features? But leather? Not even a option Ss bracelet. Pass! o|


*do people read??!!!*.


Tony A.H said:


> well the leather strap is not permanently glued to the watch.
> that said. *you can have it on rubber strap if you want*.


how ironic. the Leather Strap is a deal breaker for some ????! :roll: what a laugh.

the joke of the year.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

Must point out that the "option ss bracelet" would be a really, really bad idea too.....because it ain't s/s ?


----------



## asrar.merchant

The watch looks wonderful both on the leather and rubber. 
And agreeing with Dave that the lines of the case just catch up so well with the rubber.

Beautiful watch.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## MrDagon007

The previous Triton had a comfortable yet quickly scratching titanium bracelet as option. Perhaps Steinhart can eventually adapt it for the new triton.
Picture of it on my Apollon:


----------



## Riker

The Triton update has arrived & it's a winner......|>

Enjoy it for what it is fella's & don't let the fact the watch has been presented with a leather strap be a downer for some of you. Steinhart offer alternative strap options better suited to use in water & this is the whole point of putting the watch on leather. Steinhart has always offered customers the ability to "change up" their watches & the best & most immediate way to do it is by changing the strap. Get the rubber strap with it or even look elsewhere for one, either way you'll build up a nice strap portfolio.


----------



## Tony A.H

Riker said:


> The Triton update has arrived & it's a winner......|>
> 
> Enjoy it for what it is fella's & don't let the fact the watch has been presented with a leather strap be a downer for some of you. Steinhart offer alternative strap options better suited to use in water & this is the whole point of putting the watch on leather. Steinhart has always offered customers the ability to "change up" their watches & the best & most immediate way to do it is by changing the strap. Get the rubber strap with it or even look elsewhere for one, either way you'll build up a nice strap portfolio.


Amen to that.

Leather/Rubber/ and i also think a Beige Canvas will look great on it.
(a Metal Bracelet ?. hmmmm not for me... i guess each to his own).


----------



## Riker

Spot on, would also look great on canvas...



Tony A.H said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> Leather/Rubber/ and i also think a Beige Canvas will look great on it.
> (a Metal Bracelet ?. hmmmm not for me... i guess each to his own).


----------



## Boggy

It's too quiet. I wonder what's cookin'


----------



## Hesemonni

Apparently there's going to be something new on the website on monday. So keep your eyes peeled! This according to Steinhart's customer service.


----------



## twintop

I've heard rumors of a steel version of the Triton.


----------



## Watchfreek

twintop said:


> I've heard rumors of a steel version of the Triton.


Ah...little brother....but i doubt that's next...then, i may be wrong.... Something completely new perhaps? A (FB) teaser will be released very soon, I'm sure.....


----------



## Malice 146

From their Facebook page. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boggy

This one looks like a giveaway hehe. My guess is it's a Batman (GMT)!!


----------



## MrDagon007

Malice 146 said:


> From their Facebook page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would be so disappointed if they'd simply homage the BLNR...
The new triton oozes personality, if my hunch is correct it would be a step back.


----------



## Kilovolt

Every time I see one of these previews on Facebook I believe the time has come to buy my eighth Steinhart but recently this never happened ... I can't believe they are no longer making new watches I like ... :-(


----------



## Watchfreek

Kilovolt said:


> Every time I see one of these previews on Facebook I believe the time has come to buy my eighth Steinhart but recently this never happened ... I can't believe they are no longer making new watches I like ... :-(


I know exactly how you feel kilovolt (but my bank account is grateful ?).

This one should fulfil quite a few Ocean fans' wishes though....(subject to pricing of course).


----------



## Rolo

Really Really want an Explorer II homage. Looks like this will be a Batman GMT?


----------



## twintop

Looks like a GMT version of the Ocean Ti500.


----------



## dharper90

The chapter ring is numbered, which isn't the case on the Batman or even the Steinhart Ocean GMT series. I'd be very excited for Steinhart to put out some new unique models. I can't imagine they'd just go 1:1 except for the chapter ring, so perhaps this is a good sign.


----------



## twintop

For those living close to Gnomon, you can go see the new model there tomorrow.
Probably best to get there early as they mentioned they only have a few pieces available.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Gee, so Gnomon is spoiling it for everyone now? What fun is there showing the piece before the official release??


----------



## Ginseng108

I've got the Squale 30 Atmos "Horizon" Batman...but if this has some unique character and is 40mm...schwing!


----------



## XxMACCAxX

doesn't look like it's a straight batman homage to me. Indices looks printed like the OT500 rather than applied and as mentioned the chapter ring is numbered too. Maybe a batman inspired GMT version of the 500


----------



## RTea

If only they made an SS dress diver version with styling similar to the Ti500...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sail944

anyone else think that bezel looks like Ti and not SS? I hope for SS but I have my doubts...


----------



## Ginseng108

It does look titanium. The bezel looks like paint-filled ceramic. Blue/Black bezel insert, obviously. It's not a lock that the indices are painted. If you squint, it's remotely possible that they have a black border.


----------



## Vindic8

twintop said:


> Looks like a GMT version of the Ocean Ti500.


I think you are on to something. The numbered chapter ring looks similar (although no color) and the numeric font family on the bezel appears to be the same.


----------



## Tom_ZG

Any pictures today from Gnomon?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hesemonni

Tom_ZG said:


> Any pictures today from Gnomon?


Not yet.


----------



## pinchycm

Come oonnnnn 40mm.  

Unlikely, but a Ti 40mm GMT would be awesome.


----------



## Fdblue

A Batman with a bit of a an original touch will be great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RustyBin5

Surely SOMEONE has a pic somewhere?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchycm

I knoooooooooow, right?


----------



## TotalHockey

This was all Hype and no pay off yet??!!

It said something in the email about being released in the shop for preview so not sure if that means online is not meant to be until official release date by Steinhart.

Posting this Squale to compare if anyone ever gets the Steinhart one up that would be nice.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

No hype. They always put out teasers towards the end of the week before an official release and reveal all at the beginning of the following week. It's just a little game they like to play. I was actually a little surprised Gnomon would want to ruin this little tradition.

The new one is waaaaay above that Squale on many fronts (ignoring personal tastes in the styling). You'll see next week. Good thing Squale decided not to use that ridiculously hideous fishy logo on this one though ? ?....


----------



## TotalHockey

Let me update this a bit.









Deep Blue










Davosa









Needs no intro


----------



## RustyBin5

In the close ups I have to say, the finish looks utter ..... . . Like the paint has no crisp edges the paint on the bezel almost but doesn't quite fill the holes fir the numbers, even the bezel insert doesn't fit flush to the bezel. Is it a prototype? Macro shots should show the quality not the lack of it - and I'm a steinhart fan...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lenix38

I'm gonna be honest here, this is complete bs for Gnomon to tease a date, and not provide an update or release pics. This is how you piss off loyal customers, also if Steinhart was not ready to release official images, then why is Gnomon teasing? 

This is is ridiculous.


----------



## Ginseng108

I thought this was a Gnomon-exclusive model? And yeah, tease, but then reveal.


----------



## TotalHockey

Well as those of you who received this email from Gnomon saw this is what it stated;

WORLD DEBUT . GNOMON



Be among the first in the world to get your hands on the new Steinhart diver.


*See you tomorrow . Gnomon Watches, 9 Raffles Boulevard, 01-73/74.

*_First come first served only. While stocks last.

_So what does that mean you have to be present at Gnomon physical store location to get one??


----------



## XxMACCAxX

Don't think it is Gnomon exclusive, they have said on their facebook page that official online release will be next week. I think they were just allowed to do a special early in-store release by the sounds of it. 

It is a little aggravating the way it has all happened but i'm curious to see what the specifics on this new model are.


----------



## imranbecks

Gnomon watches is abt a half hour drive from my place... I would've gone there yesterday to check out the Batman if I wasn't working. I'm working today too, so can't go still. Surprised there aren't any photos of it yet anywhere on social media.. Odd.


----------



## Hesemonni

Well this was certainly one way to piss off your existing and potential customers. I know I'm not in any hurry to deal with Gnomon after this.


----------



## sdre

this is what someone posted on gnonomwatches facebook


----------



## Ginseng108

Hesemonni said:


> Well this was certainly one way to piss off your existing and potential customers. I know I'm not in any hurry to deal with Gnomon after this.


Well, that and the repeated misspellings and mistakes in their emails. Bit sloppy.


----------



## jlafou1

That bezel doesn't match the teaser bezel right?


----------



## Watchfreek

Talk about a lame smokescreen. They've even mispelt the HK AD's name (Kronos), lol


----------



## Ginseng108

sdre said:


> View attachment 12234738
> 
> 
> this is what someone posted on gnonomwatches facebook


Probably not the new thing as that had arabic numerals on the 5's on the chapter ring.


----------



## MrDagon007

sdre said:


> View attachment 12234738
> 
> 
> this is what someone posted on gnonomwatches facebook


But this doesn t look like the official teaser which had a small 45 in the image.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Another very odd thing about that post is it is dated June 3, long before any teaser.....

Where exactly was that posted? I can't find it on gnomon's FB or Instagram pages.

Just to clarify, the model in the mysterious pic is definitely NOT what is about to be launched next week.


----------



## RustyBin5

MrDagon007 said:


> But this doesn t look like the official teaser which had a small 45 in the image.


That's a black dial version of the ocean 1 vintage dual time premium









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TotalHockey

- New Batman teaser miss representation. I am out and will not buy this from Gnomon. If I buy it at all at this point I will buy it direct from Steinhart. 

I have purchased a number of watches from Gnomon for the speed of delivery and availability I was willing to pay the premium in my case.

This little stunt has me disliking their business practices in marketing at this point. 

If I were Steinhart I would get on them too. Looks like they pulled it down off the website at this point.

What a cluster, get it right especially for the guys who have supported you for so long.

We do no appreciate a big hype just to chase our tails. We were ready to pay-up and support this if you just would have represented it in good faith Gnomon.

Sad to say I am more than a bit peeved-off over something so silly. Nothing some pizza and a cold beer at the beach won't cure.


----------



## twintop

RustyBin5 said:


> That's a black dial version of the ocean 1 vintage dual time premium
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't think so RustyBin5, bezel is from the non vintage series Ocean One, so is the hour hand. It looks like a close up of the regular Pepsi Ocean One GMT.


----------



## twintop

Gnomon never stated they would present the new Steinhart on their webpage.
On their Instagram page they clearly stated they had a few pieces available in their boutique.


----------



## TotalHockey

TotalHockey said:


> - New Batman teaser miss representation. I am out and will not buy this from Gnomon. If I buy it at all at this point I will buy it direct from Steinhart.
> 
> I have purchased a number of watches from Gnomon for the speed of delivery and availability I was willing to pay the premium in my case.
> 
> This little stunt has me disliking their business practices in marketing at this point.
> 
> If I were Steinhart I would get on them too. Looks like they pulled it down off the website at this point.
> 
> What a cluster, get it right especially for the guys who have supported you for so long.
> 
> We do no appreciate a big hype just to chase our tails. We were ready to pay-up and support this if you just would have represented it in good faith Gnomon.
> 
> Sad to say I am more than a bit peeved-off over something so silly. Nothing some pizza and a cold beer at the beach won't cure.


For all my soap boxing above, I forgot to ask the obvious question here again; Does anyone have a pic yet at all?


----------



## TotalHockey

twintop said:


> Gnomon never stated they would present the new Steinhart on their webpage.
> On their Instagram page they clearly stated they had a few pieces available in their boutique.


Instagram. Okay fine then do not send me an email inviting me to view the new release with a date and not direct me to an Instagram page or make that 100% clear that I have to go into the location to participate.

Come on we all know at this point why they did this and pulling it from the site at this point speaks volumes that we are not the only ones taking note here.


----------



## Watchfreek

twintop said:


> Don't think so RustyBin5, bezel is from the non vintage series Ocean One, so is the hour hand. It looks like a close up of the regular Pepsi Ocean One GMT.


It's neither one of what is mentioned.......


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



TotalHockey said:


> For all my soap boxing above, I forgot to ask the obvious question here again; Does anyone have a pic yet at all?


Obviously, any photos that anyone has are being withheld.

Gnomon has done a great job preventing any pictures being taken or posted of the piece at their event ahead of the official release (if it actually did happen at all).

To be fair, they were just first off the mark in showcasing it to their local customers, which account for just a small number in the grand scheme of things. No offence intended but I'm not sure why some of you are feeling so cheated and worked up because of that.


----------



## danktrees

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

I agree, it's not a huge deal lol, they showcased and sold a few units 2 days in advance of the expected full release tomorrow.

Anyone who wants one will be able to get one very soon. Even if steinhart had released it on Friday, they wouldn't have shipped over the weekend anyways.


----------



## TotalHockey

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



danktrees said:


> I agree, it's not a huge deal lol, they showcased and sold a few units 2 days in advance of the expected full release tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone who wants one will be able to get one very soon. Even if steinhart had released it on Friday, they wouldn't have shipped over the weekend anyways.


I agree whole heartedly. Just venting over the practice Gnomon chose to launch this with. If you email your core constant contact supporters just be clear in the future is all I am asking.

-Your Killing me Smalls.


----------



## RustyBin5

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



twintop said:


> Don't think so RustyBin5, bezel is from the non vintage series Ocean One, so is the hour hand. It looks like a close up of the regular Pepsi Ocean One GMT.


The bezel is the same . The words ocean 1 vintage under the word steinhart only appear in the dual time premium as far as I can see from Stein website - the dots between the bezel numbers are dots whereas on gnomon teaser they are squares. The gnomon Facebook page post is circles too, so I think that was just a devious mod someone posted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



RustyBin5 said:


> so I think that was just a devious mod someone posted.


It is neither an OOVDT variant nor a regular O1 Pepsi. It actually has a slightly different model name but it is not expected to emerge too soon, if at all.

The reason that photo was posted was because the poster wanted to confirm whether the forthcoming model is that (which it isn't), instead of purporting to BE the forthcoming model.


----------



## RustyBin5

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> It is neither an OOVDT variant nor a regular O1 Pepsi. It actually has a slightly different model name but it is not expected to emerge too soon, if at all.
> 
> The reason that photo was posted was because the poster wanted to confirm whether the forthcoming model is that (which it isn't), instead of purporting to BE the forthcoming model.


Well it says Ocean one vintage on the dial and it's got a gmt bezel so it looks like an OOVDT variant of sorts, at least in name 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> It is neither an OOVDT variant nor a regular O1 Pepsi. It actually has a slightly different model name but it is not expected to emerge too soon, if at all.
> 
> The reason that photo was posted was because the poster wanted to confirm whether the forthcoming model is that (which it isn't), instead of purporting to BE the
> forthcoming model.


What?!?!? I know public school has come back to bite me on many occasions, but I seriously can't follow that at all :-d :roll:

I think we should all just take a deep breath and wait until it launches. All of this speculation and conjecture is a bit over the top, no? Not much we can do about it anyway...

Bob.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

You ought to know by now that my comments are seldom speculative, Bob... ? cryptic, yes (by necessity) but hardly speculative....

A little speculation, guesswork etc never hurts anyway and I'm sure it is in part, the fun of the teasers.

Anyway, the next will be revealed within the next 48 hours (usually) and the contentious one in question is a long way away, if at all as i said.....


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Eodtech said:


> What?!?!? I know public school has come back to bite me on many occasions, but I seriously can't follow that at all :-d :roll:


Got some spare time so let me try to explain it a bit better again for you and Rustybins.

It is not an OOVDT variant because it is not the same case, bezel, dial design or even movement (Soprod A10-24). Whilst it belongs to the OOV family, it will not be referred to as a "Dual Time" either.

It is not a regular Ocean One GMT Pepsi as suggested because it is not the usual color scheme and does not have a regular/contemporary O1 dial and IIRC it has a different movement - that is why it will also be given a slightly different name. At least that was the plan when I heard about it last. IIRC also, it was not intended to be a regular production model so not much point discussing it either..

Got it?


----------



## TotalHockey

Lets pass the time some here. Where is new Steinhart or Waldo anyway??

Hmm.. so that's the new Steinhart everyone has been dying to see...Well I thought it would be bigger?? ..

..I thought it would have a ceramic bezel.. Bennie what do you think?.. I think you better get one fast before there all gone Smalls.. or you Dad kills you for wearing his Rolex out here on the sand lot..


----------



## Eodtech

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

Thank you WF, that is a little easier to follow. I wasn't referring to you exclusively when I referenced the conjecture. I defiantly know you have good insight and always very reliable information. I totally understand the need for brevity and I appreciate the information you can supply.

With that, I can wait a few more hours to see it 

Thanks again, Bob.


----------



## Watchfreek

Thanks for your kind words Bob. I just pick up the new piece and will be.posting live shots as soon as the official photos have been released. Watch this space 😊


----------



## XxMACCAxX

Cmon!!! Can you at least tell us what it is without showing pics??

Anything? Size? Model?


----------



## danktrees

What's the price point at?


----------



## roguehog

I could be wrong and i'm just guessing. Gnomon could have obtained steinhart's permission to do an earlier "soft launch" iver the weekend as today (monday) is a public holiday in SG. And gnomon is closed on public holidays.

I havent had the time to check it out personally last saturday but am not that crazy about it at the moment. So will wait for the official pics as well.

Am still waiting patiently for more exciting stuff from steinhart. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

If you look closely at the official teaser, it looks a lot like a closeup of the ti500 with a BLNR bezel. Also the small 45, and the rectangular marker.


----------



## RustyBin5

MrDagon007 said:


> If you look closely at the official teaser, it looks a lot like a closeup of the ti500 with a BLNR bezel. Also the small 45, and the rectangular marker.


This was my thought from the beginning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheEngineer

MrDagon007 said:


> If you look closely at the official teaser, it looks a lot like a closeup of the ti500 with a BLNR bezel. Also the small 45, and the rectangular marker.


My thought as well. I hope they will release some pictures soon, I am about to pull the trigger on the CW Trident GMT


----------



## MrDagon007

TheEngineer said:


> My thought as well. I hope they will release some pictures soon, I am about to pull the trigger on the CW Trident GMT


Much as I love the refined build of my ceramic cased pilot chrono CW, i find the brand rather expensive when not during one of their sales.


----------



## Riker

Goodness me, all this apprehension over the next release.... 

It's a nice looking watch, & no I ain't showing a pic.


----------



## ChubbyPan

Can someone let us know when the actual release is?

I have heard it is supposed to be today but is that the case?


----------



## Riker

Very soon...


----------



## Mpcdude

It's a Batman with faux patina. Trust me...


----------



## ChubbyPan

Riker said:


> Very soon...


Yes but what does that mean? 1 hour, 1 day, 1 week, 1 month?

We just needed to know haha


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Ocean 500 Ti GMT batman with tapered 22-18 bracelet and same lume as original. Thats my guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Only just spotted the tapered bracelet on the 500. Sold my last one (and all of my oceans) as always felt bracelet too chunky - may now rebuy the 500. Seems steinhart may be listening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyk8




----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Bingo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

I'm having that. And I was right (smug)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyk8

No big surprise really. Lovely looking watch. I'm very tempted to pull the trigger!


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Not sure what i think at the moment, maybe prefer the original. Interested to see some wrist shots as people get them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oversleep

Wow... this tick most of my dream box.... I will have to hang on until Xmas or next year.


----------



## mui.richard

Start making these in 40mm cases and Steinhart will be selling them by the truck-load!!



a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## pinchycm

^ Yeah that, and curve those lugs!

The release is nice, and it's a departure enough from the Crown BLNR that it should stand on its own, too. Did Steinhart ever fix the finishing on their Ti bracelets? Can anyone comment?


----------



## XxMACCAxX

Personally I really like the 42mm case and prefer it over a 40mm. Love my OT500 looks like i'm going to have to pick one of these up at some point too


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Some of the pics seem to have a bit of a difference in shade between bracelet and case but always hard to tell in photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Some quickies...


----------



## WilliamA

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

My question is, what does ETA 2893 Premium mean. Is it a Top grade movement?

Too bad the decoration is not as nice as on the 2892 TOP they are offering :/


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



pinchycm said:


> ^ Did Steinhart ever fix the finishing on their Ti bracelets? Can anyone comment?


Not sure how to answer that one. It matches perfectly on all the Ti500s at the AD (there were about 10) and matches well on the GMT from the side, but there is a discrepancy when looking at the GMT front-on (though it is a little amplified in the photos) - acceptable nonetheless especially, to me, and compared to some Pelagos I've seen. Color of clasp now matches perfectly.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



WilliamA said:


> My question is, what does ETA 2893 Premium mean. Is it a Top grade movement?
> 
> Too bad the decoration is not as nice as on the 2892 TOP they are offering :/


It's a top grade.


----------



## WilliamA

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> It's a top grade.


That's nice. I know that selitta uses Premium for their top grade sw300. So I guess that just a typo. Missing the blued screws though.

It's a nice looking watch, and a 2893 GMT is not often found in this price range.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Some more side by side pics with the 500 would be good. May rebuy the 500 now has taper bracelet but will need to pick carefully between these 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



WilliamA said:


> That's nice. I know that selitta uses Premium for their top grade sw300. So I guess that just a typo. Missing the blued screws though.
> 
> It's a nice looking watch, and a 2893 GMT is not often found in this price range.


It does have blue screws


----------



## daftpunk

I've placed an order. Haven't bought a watch in over 12 months now so thought why not!


----------



## WilliamA

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> It does have blue screws


Haha am I blind. I looked at the movement picture and it didn't seem like blues screws ?


----------



## Watchfreek

Sorry for the crappy phone pic. If you look carefully at the two screws near the edge on the right, they're blue (but look black in the crappy photo).


----------



## RustyBin5

Watchfreek said:


> Sorry for the crappy phone pic. If you look carefully at the two screws near the edge on the right, they're blue (but look black in the crappy photo).


Couple questions - the side view - are those lugs curved - it looks like the whole case in side profile has a curve my Ti500 didn't have?
Also the bezel - are the bezel numerals lumed like the Ti500 is? 
Wonder why it's not bidirectional tho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;quot;*



RustyBin5 said:


> Couple questions - the side view - are those lugs curved - it looks like the whole case in side profile has a curve my Ti500 didn't have?
> Also the bezel - are the bezel numerals lumed like the Ti500 is?
> Wonder why it's not bidirectional tho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the same as the Ti500 and any other O1 case, which have a slight curve to them, and believe it or not, it is actually similar to the inner curve of the Rolex sports cases (as I've been saying all along). The flat/squared tips on the lugs just make them look flatter than they really are. A comparison I made ealier:










Yes, bezel is lumed.

Just like the steel version of the GMTs, they never bothered to use a different spring to make the bezel bi-directional. I've asked the same question. Perhaps its because it has never been a major issue with the majority of customers.


----------



## pallas

Boring, although I must say it's not a homage this time, and that is a good thing.
Meanwhile, I'm waiting for my Ocean Titanium 500 Soprod to come back from service (it stopped randomly, even when fully wound).


----------



## Eodtech

Watchfreek said:


> Some quickies...


I just ordered one because I just can't say no to this AWESOME looking watch. I just love what they have done with design, It truly looks amazing to me. Great job Steinhart..!! I wear my original all the time and I think this one will be taking over that spot on my wrist for a long time.

In the side by side pic that WF posted above, doesn't the case size and bezel on the new watch look significantly smaller, like its a 39mm even though i know its not, compared to the original T500? Or is it just me..??

Bob.


----------



## RustyBin5

There's so much unfounded hatred of steinhart mostly from Rolex owners. I have to ask why the likes of this







or this







dont cop the same flak. The Rolex owners I know almost to a man have the same vitriolic hatred of Steinhart which isn't directed at other homage brands. Even they however acknowledged the Ti500pro as a nice watch and with this offering being a tip of the hat to the BLNR rather than a copy of it the respect for Steinhart will hopefully ratchet up another notch. Imho it's DNA is 65% Ti500pro and 35% Rolex BLNR. 
And if I do buy this and bump into a Rolex BLNR owner I'll keep up my sleeve the line 
"You know it's called 500 cos it's 500% more wr than a Rolex BLNR" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

pallas said:


> Boring, although I must say it's not a homage this time, and that is a good thing.
> Meanwhile, I'm waiting for my Ocean Titanium 500 Soprod to come back from service (it stopped randomly, even when fully wound).


A premium eta sapphire gmt full titanium Automatic with display back and still 500m wr. Boring? For £580? Name one watch for that price that matches that spec

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees

RustyBin5 said:


> A premium eta sapphire gmt full titanium Automatic with display back and still 500m wr. Boring? For £580? Name one watch for that price that matches that spec
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He could be referring to the look of it which would have absolutely nothing to do with the movement or cost.


----------



## Eodtech

Its not at all boring to me Rusty...!!  Besides I buy watches because I like and enjoy wearing them. I could care less what anyone else thinks. But I guarantee if someone who knows and can appreciate a well designed and solidly made watch see's this one, I will get many compliments. Guaranteed...!!

Bob.


----------



## RustyBin5

Eodtech said:


> Its not at all boring to me Rusty...!!
> 
> Bob.


Me either. Just got a thing about throwaway unsubstantiated derisory comments like "boring" lol. Boring how? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Damn, I was dead sure about ordering the Aviation Dual Time, but this one has me doubting.
I really lik the look of this one, the OT500 never did it for me, but this is in a whole other league.


----------



## Watchfreek

Eodtech said:


> In the side by side pic that WF posted above, doesn't the case size and bezel on the new watch look significantly smaller, like its a 39mm even though i know its not, compared to the original T500? Or is it just me..??


Not just you. I noticed it when I reviewed the photo. It's just the photo playing tricks. I couldn't get the OTi500 to sit as flat as the OTiGMT because the 3-hander is the AD's inventory, so the plastic was still on it preventing the bracelet from flexing.


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> Some quickies...


I like that there are several interesting details that make it less homage-ish than others in the style, even though without the BLNR it would probably never have existed. 
Objectively you get a lot for your money.
My one real issue is that at least in this picture the bracelet looks A LOT darker than the case. It is that noticeable or more a lighting issue ?


----------



## Eodtech

Thanks WF. I figured as much, but was still hoping it was smaller. I seriously can't wait to get it on my wrist. Thank you for posting the pics and for shagging all of these questions. We really appreciate it a lot. 

I think Mr Dagon is right. It is less homage-ish and that is what I like about it. 

Bob.


----------



## pallas

RustyBin5 said:


> A premium eta sapphire gmt full titanium Automatic with display back and still 500m wr. Boring? For £580? Name one watch for that price that matches that spec
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because as I've said I already have the non-gmt version, and apart from the bezel and added hand, they are equal.
I've passed the last 3/4 models even though I'm ready to buy a new watch, but that's just my taste.
You are right in saying that it's good value, so is the Ti500, I love it!


----------



## RustyBin5

Eodtech said:


> Thanks WF. I figured as much, but was still hoping it was smaller. I seriously can't wait to get it on my wrist. Thank you for posting the pics and for shagging all of these questions. We really appreciate it a lot.
> 
> I think Mr Dagon is right. It is less homage-ish and that is what I like about it.
> 
> Bob.


Shagging all of these questions ? Pmsl that made my day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

pallas said:


> Because as I've said I already have the non-gmt version, and apart from the bezel and added hand, they are equal.
> I've passed the last 3/4 models even though I'm ready to buy a new watch, but that's just my taste.
> You are right in saying that it's good value, so is the Ti500, I love it!


I still regret selling my Ti500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

RustyBin5 said:


> Shagging all of these questions ? Pmsl that made my day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assumed it actually means something else where eodtech is....

...errrr, shaggadelic anyone? ✌?


----------



## roguehog

RustyBin5 said:


> There's so much unfounded hatred of steinhart mostly from Rolex owners. I have to ask why the likes of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont cop the same flak. The Rolex owners I know almost to a man have the same vitriolic hatred of Steinhart which isn't directed at other homage brands. Even they however acknowledged the Ti500pro as a nice watch and with this offering being a tip of the hat to the BLNR rather than a copy of it the respect for Steinhart will hopefully ratchet up another notch. Imho it's DNA is 65% Ti500pro and 35% Rolex BLNR.
> And if I do buy this and bump into a Rolex BLNR owner I'll keep up my sleeve the line
> "You know it's called 500 cos it's 500% more wr than a Rolex BLNR"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a rolex owner as well as a steinhart owner. I assure u i ain't one of those rolex owners u know. I'm ok with both brands.

Kinda immune to this latest offering though. Doeant float my boat somehow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



roguehog said:


> I'm a rolex owner as well as a steinhart owner. I assure u i ain't one of those rolex owners u know. I'm ok with both brands.
> 
> Kinda immune to this latest offering though. Doeant float my boat somehow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I own both too and I definitely don't hate Steinhart for it's homages. Just my opinion but I think the hating Rolex owners are ONLY those who have too much of a sense of self importance and a false sense of eliteness about owning a Rolex.

I've generally outgrown diver style watches and owning both a Sub and DSSD imo satisfies any real desire for more in that style, so I know exactly what you mean. I just like the blue on it to be honest and I don't have one in Ti ?


----------



## Lee_K

Thanks for the photos, Watchfreek! Your images made me place an order this morning.

Steinhart number 3 for me: OVM, GMT Ocean-1, and now this Ocean Titanium 500 GMT Premium (whew -- that's a mouthful.). Yeah, I'm a fan.


----------



## twintop

Probably Squale gets a pass from the Rolex owners because of their heritage as a dive watch company.
I have no idea why a company like Davosa wouldn't get bashed for being a Rolex homage, although they do have a wide range of different watch designs and history, check their website if you want to know more.
I never really understood the need to bash any company, if you don't like their products then just don't buy them.

Now, about the OT500GMT, I've decided not to get it. Like watchfreek I've grown out of dive watches and I actually prefer the larger size pieces.
Like I said, the OT500GMT is a beautiful piece and it would surely bring some color to the collection but I'll be spending my cash on the Aviation Dual Time.


----------



## pinchycm

RustyBin5 said:


> There's so much unfounded hatred of steinhart mostly from Rolex owners. I have to ask why the likes of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont cop the same flak. The Rolex owners I know almost to a man have the same vitriolic hatred of Steinhart which isn't directed at other homage brands. Even they however acknowledged the Ti500pro as a nice watch and with this offering being a tip of the hat to the BLNR rather than a copy of it the respect for Steinhart will hopefully ratchet up another notch. Imho it's DNA is 65% Ti500pro and 35% Rolex BLNR.
> And if I do buy this and bump into a Rolex BLNR owner I'll keep up my sleeve the line
> "You know it's called 500 cos it's 500% more wr than a Rolex BLNR"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel like they do, but maybe it feels like Steinhart gets more flack because there's just a greater enthusiast following.

I mean, it is what it is, and homages in general are controversial, with the loudest voices coming from owners of the original label, and not surprisingly, those who work in design.

One time, I heard something along the lines of, it's easier to frown upon homages when you can afford the real thing. I can resonate with that as well.


----------



## pinchycm

^ As a follow up, and maybe this is just anecdotal, I feel like this sort of mentality and flack against products "inspired" by other products get the same type of treatment; we see less blatant copies because it's regulated a lot harder in other verticals. Think your favorite smartphone.


----------



## RustyBin5

roguehog said:


> I'm a rolex owner as well as a steinhart owner. I assure u i ain't one of those rolex owners u know. I'm ok with both brands.
> 
> Kinda immune to this latest offering though. Doeant float my boat somehow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go onto timezone and you'll see the vitriol in full pomp. I own both brands as well, but for some that is taboo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

I still haven't bought it. I sold my ti500 cos the bracelet titanium didn't match the case. Very worried this will be the same and why. Despite its 500 m this is really a gmt - would be all over it like a hobo on a ham sandwich if it was avail with a leather option instead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

On mine, it seems to be just the endlinks that don't match - thats why it looks fine from the side. Compared to the 3-hander, one can see the endlinks look a bit less shiney and rougher. I was told lightly rubbing/polishing it will lighten the endlink......but don't take my word for it as I've never tried (I will, if it bugs me enough).


----------



## Vindic8

On the Davosa model you can see the seam between the two colors on the bezel. How does this look on the OT500GMT? Is it blended or abrupt. Does it look like one bezel or two sandwiched together?


----------



## Watchfreek

It looks pretty seamless to me.


----------



## Eodtech

Watchfreek said:


> I assumed it actually means something else where eodtech is....
> 
> ...errrr, shaggadelic anyone? ✌


HAHAHAHA..!!! Yes, it means something different here :roll: It means taking time to answer or fielding a lot of questions. Being of Scottish decent myself, I should have remembered the European meaning and definitely used another word for sure. Now that you and WF have pointed that out, it made me laugh out loud too.

Thanks for the chuckle boys...

Bob.


----------



## RustyBin5

Eodtech said:


> HAHAHAHA..!!! Yes, it means something different here :roll: It means taking time to answer or fielding a lot of questions. Being of Scottish decent myself, I should have remembered the European meaning and definitely used another word for sure. Now that you and WF have pointed that out, it made me laugh out loud too.
> 
> Thanks for the chuckle boys...
> 
> Bob.


Paisley boy here so yeah I laughed out loud 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamCC

Guys - sorry if this has been posted elsewhere, but is the crown and bezel TI too or stainless...?


----------



## imranbecks

I'd probably be all over that Steinhart Batman if I didn't just get the Pepsi model a couple of weeks ago. My only gripe on it is the painted hour markers and the titanium bracelet colour not matching the case for some reason... Other than that, I think it looks awesome with it's own touches and not ripping off that other brand directly in design.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

On closer inspection, it is just the endlinks that are a shade darker than the case. I'm suspecting a light polish will ligthen it (as evidenced by the much better match of the slightly shinier endlinks of the 3-hander OTi500 in my pics). Will update if and when I get around to doing it.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

As you can see, the main bracelet itself actually matches very well with the case


----------



## Sixracer

Gonna have to sit this one out. I finally got my Steinhart Ocean inventory down to 3 by selling my Titanium 500. Buying this would pretty much be psychotic.


----------



## MrDagon007

The darker shade is a bit worrying on photo, though I will admit having the same issue with my damasko bracelet and in real life, under most light it is not really that noticeable. Hence I can imagine it being quite ok in real life.
When I am back home in hong kong I think I will have a walk to the nearby reseller to check it out.
To be frank, while I think it is a sexy watch that is homageish rather than a straight homage, I expect still to be too uncomfortable wearing it, but curious all the same.


----------



## Eodtech

Why would you be uncomfortable wearing it I wonder??


----------



## Watchfreek

Eodtech said:


> Why would you be uncomfortable wearing it I wonder??


What I thought too, especially since he has an even more obvious homage of the 1655 😉


----------



## MrDagon007

Because at a glance it is still too homageish to a famous current watch for my current taste. Actually the ovgmt was bought in my early days just on the slippery path towards WISdom, while I love it, I would probably not buy it nowadays.
Anyway i do like the new one in the product shots and in Dave's first wrist shots, even while I would currently probably prefer to buy the new Triton.


----------



## richy240

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

I guess I'm the odd man out, because I do not consider this to be a close match whatsoever.



Watchfreek said:


>


----------



## jlafou1

I completely agree. It's a great value but I feel like they had to cut too many corners.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*



richy240 said:


> I guess I'm the odd man out, because I do not consider this to be a close match whatsoever.


I did not say this one is a perfect match - I posted it to demonstrate its just the endlink that is the problem. The side view showing the bracelet against the case is. Please lighten up.


----------



## RustyBin5

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*



Watchfreek said:


> Please lighten up.


Him? Or the end link ? ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richy240

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*



Watchfreek said:


> I did not say this one is a perfect match - I posted it to demonstrate its just the endlink that is the problem. The side view showing the bracelet against the case is. Please lighten up.


No, it's the whole bracelet. And oddly, the inside of the bracelet is a better match than the outside. It may not be a different material (the bracelet anyway, I understand the clasp is actually SS and not Ti, and that's fine), but the texture is different enough that the light reflects off the two surfaces differently and makes it _appear_ to be a different color. There are some angles at which they do _appear_ to be a perfect match. Or, at least, that was my experience with my OT500.



RustyBin5 said:


> Him? Or the end link ? 藍


The end link, for sure. I just want consistent texture/coloring, and I'm not the only one.


----------



## richy240

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*



Watchfreek said:


> I did not say this one is a perfect match - I posted it to demonstrate its just the endlink that is the problem. The side view showing the bracelet against the case is. Please lighten up.


No, it's the whole bracelet. And oddly, the inside of the bracelet is a better match than the outside. It may not be a different material (the bracelet anyway, I understand the clasp is actually SS and not Ti, and that's fine), but the texture is different enough that the light reflects off the two surfaces differently and makes it _appear_ to be a different color. There are some angles at which they do _appear_ to be a perfect match. Or, at least, that was my experience with my OT500. :-s



RustyBin5 said:


> Him? Or the end link ? 藍


The end link?. Or maybe not. I just want consistent texture/coloring, and I'm not the only one. If that makes me uptight, so be it. :-!


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;*



richy240 said:


> No, it's the whole bracelet. And oddly, the inside of the bracelet is a better match than the outside. It may not be a different material (the bracelet anyway, I understand the clasp is actually SS and not Ti, and that's fine), but the texture is different enough that the light reflects off the two surfaces differently and makes it _appear_ to be a different color. There are some angles at which they do _appear_ to be a perfect match. Or, at least, that was my experience with my OT500.
> 
> The end link, for sure. I just want consistent texture/coloring, and I'm not the only one.


I understand your concerns, I really do because I'm quite OCD about these things too. However, the point is you are refuting everything I say about my bracelet based on your experience with an early OT500 bracelet (which is from almost a couple of years ago?) without having even seen mine in person, almost like I'm lying! I actually have no interest in trying to convince people that all is good, to get them to buy the new watch. I was just wanting to share my experience because I happened to have gotten my hands on one before everyone else. I'm telling you now (as confirmed by HKwatchlover and a few other recent owners) the current batch of OT500 bracelets match as they should. Mine is not perfect but tolerable, even by my standards. My girlfriend just got one and like HKwatchlover's it matches. At the same time, based on some of the photos of the new GMT posted by others so far, there may be a few that don't match too. I am in no position to have an explanation for that. Of course, there's no shame in walking away if you're uncomfortable.

Meanwhile, I am pleased to report that after a tiny bit of elbow grease, mine now looks like this ?:









It is not ideal that the customer has to fix a quality issue but at least we now know it's fixable, I still paid a fair price for what I'll enjoy and I got a lot of satisfaction from the process. That's just my view of course and it's everyone's choice to decide if they want to take a punt or go through what I had to do.


----------



## Lenix38

*Re: &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART*

So what exactly did you do to make your bracelet match the case?



Watchfreek said:


> I understand your concerns, I really do because I'm quite OCD about these things too. However, the point is you are refuting everything I say about my bracelet based on your experience with an early OT500 bracelet (which is from almost a couple of years ago?) without having even seen mine in person, almost like I'm lying! I actually have no interest in trying to convince people that all is good, to get them to buy the new watch. I was just wanting to share my experience because I happened to have gotten my hands on one before everyone else. I'm telling you now (as confirmed by HKwatchlover and a few other recent owners) the current batch of OT500 bracelets match as they should. Mine is not perfect but tolerable, even by my standards. My girlfriend just got one and like HKwatchlover's it matches. At the same time, based on some of the photos of the new GMT posted by others so far, there may be a few that don't match too. I am in no position to have an explanation for that. Of course, there's no shame in walking away if you're uncomfortable.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am pleased to report that after a tiny bit of elbow grease, mine now looks like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not ideal that the customer has to fix a quality issue but at least we now know it's fixable, I still paid a fair price for what I'll enjoy and I got a lot of satisfaction from the process. That's just my view of course and it's everyone's choice to decide if they want to take a punt or go through what I had to do.


----------



## Eodtech

I got mine a few days ago and it is perfect in every regard. I have ZERO issues with it. The case, end links and bracelet match perfectly. I can only give you the description of mine, but its absolutely stunning and I am pretty picky too...



Bob.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART*



Lenix38 said:


> So what exactly did you do to make your bracelet match the case?


Lightly polishing/brushing.


----------



## Lenix38

What did you use for polishing? Flitz or? Also did you use a dremel? 

For brushing did you use a green scotch brite pad? Or? 

Tempted to do what you did with my Ti500 that has the bracelet not matching the case color.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;quot;*

No, don't use a dremel. The trick is to do it bit by bit by hand. I just used a generic metal polish paste, Autosol and only a little. You don't want to shine it up. It is mostly for removing the darker outer coating.

I used a fibreglass block (similar to those fibreglass scratch removal pens, except in block form) and an ink pen eraser to finish off. I've not tried Scotchbrite in this case (but used many times before on refinishing other watches) but I suppose it would work - just make sure you rub lightly, you don't want to take off too much - just enough to recreate the semi-matt finish after the polish.


----------



## Vindic8

The issue here is that Titanium oxidizes. The case, bracelet and the endlinks come from different sources and are united prior to shipping. They are exposed to differing environmental factors in storage/transit. They are in differing states of oxidation. This is why the above method "trued up" the color. To be clear I'm not excusing the practice I'm simply explaining the science. Titanium is a very different medium than steel.

I would personally try the rubber eraser method before going to any type of polishing compound.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/freshening-up-pelagos-titanium-bracelet-4221034.html


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

Yes! That's it, I believe. I stressed to use very little polish and pressure. I only used the eraser to finish it off because it is not abrasive enough to get through quick enough - you'll be rubbing all night! The scotchbrite and fibreglass scratch removers are alot more abrasive so must be used with caution. That's why i suggested just rubbing with a tiny bit of mild polish first. The worst you can do is shine it up, which you can brush up later (but if you over-brush and deform the object, there's no going back). In fact, I hardly had to rebrush it since I was careful not to shine it up too much and most of the finishing with was indeed done with the ink eraser.


----------



## RustyBin5

*Re: &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART*



Watchfreek said:


> Lightly polishing/brushing.


With? Scotchbrite pad? Ink eraser? Did you do whole bracelet or case as well? I used an ink eraser on my Pelagos with this result - there's a thread on here I started about it actually somewhere









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART*



RustyBin5 said:


> With? Scotchbrite pad? Ink eraser? Did you do whole bracelet or case as well? I used an ink eraser on my Pelagos with this result - there's a thread on here I started about it actually somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know. I found out about the ink eraser from that thread and in particular your posts. However, imo it is way too slow in removing the surface coating and as some of us may know, rubbing continuously for too long has the danger of eventually deform the object without you realising, even if the rubbing block isn't very abrassive. With all due respect, although the result on your Pelagos is quite acceptable and the work commendable, I can see some signs of overpolishing. May I ask how long it took you to finish the job?

Scotchbrite and the fibreglass blocks on the otherhand is a bit too abrassive for this purpose so I only used it on bits that are stubborn.

The polishing compound serves to mostly soften the coating.

I did it mainly to the endlinks because thats where it is darkest but also very very lightly on the bracelet just to match it all up.


----------



## RustyBin5

*Re: &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART*



Watchfreek said:


> I know. I found out about the ink eraser from that thread and in particular your posts. However, imo it is way too slow in removing the surface coating and as some of us may know, rubbing continuously for too long has the danger of eventually deform the object without you realising, even if the rubbing block isn't very abrassive. With all due respect, although the result on your Pelagos is quite acceptable and the work commendable, I can see some signs of overpolishing. May I ask how long it took you to finish the job?
> 
> Scotchbrite and the fibreglass blocks on the otherhand is a bit too abrassive for this purpose so I only used it on bits that are stubborn.
> 
> The polishing compound serves to mostly soften the coating.
> 
> I did it mainly to the endlinks because thats where it is darkest but also very very lightly on the bracelet just to match it all up.


40 mins to 50 mins for the whole bracelet with eraser only. In flesh it doesn't look overpolished

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART*



RustyBin5 said:


> 40 mins to 50 mins for the whole bracelet with eraser only. In flesh it doesn't look overpolished
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not too bad ?. For a major job like that I would probably use something a bit more abrasive, at least to start with. Scotchbrite would do it in less than half the time while a fibreglass rubbing block would do it in about the same time and produce a finer finish. The eraser is still a brilliant idea for finer work and an even finer finish - I even bought two yesterday ?


----------



## RossFraney

Im not sure why but those bracelets remind me of the ORis aquis, perhaps its the solid look with noticeable gaps in between each link.


----------



## twintop

Looks like Steinhart has changed the dial color for the Ocean One Vintage Red. It sure looks darker than before?
Check it out on their site: https://www.steinhartwatches.de/de/taucheruhren/ocean-one-vintage-red.html


----------



## lvt

twintop said:


> Looks like Steinhart has changed the dial color for the Ocean One Vintage Red. It sure looks darker than before?
> Check it out on their site: https://www.steinhartwatches.de/de/taucheruhren/ocean-one-vintage-red.html
> 
> View attachment 12394775
> View attachment 12394783


It's hard to tell without the real thing in hands.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

I agree lvt, bust just read on uhrforum.de that it is a new dial color.
On my screen the color looks like those vintage tropical dials.
I like it, hope to see some real life shots soon.


----------



## pinchycm

This is what now, v3 of the dial?


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

It says "black" in the specs, so technically they just went back to the first dial color  New bracelet and crystal too.


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Yeah their Instagram says it has a new black dial. Good change, in my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Kind of the opposite to new and upcoming releases - but I picked up this old steinhart. Unusual and to my eyes very appealing, albeit I'm sure not to everyone's taste









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> It says "black" in the specs, so technically they just went back to the first dial color  New bracelet and crystal too.


It looks like the changed the PIP as well. It doesn't seem as "bulbous". Very nice; I love that the crystal is not beveled at the edge.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



southpaw2280 said:


> It looks like the changed the PIP as well. It doesn't seem as "bulbess". Very nice; I love that the crystal is not beveled at the edge.


I have that new style of crystal on my OVM. The cleaner look with the better visibility of the edge of the dial took a bit of getting used to at first but it grew on me quite quickly...


----------



## twintop

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



southpaw2280 said:


> It looks like the changed the PIP as well. It doesn't seem as "bulbess". Very nice; I love that the crystal is not beveled at the edge.


I personally do not like the new crystal, the new dial and bracelet sure are an improvement.


----------



## twintop

RustyBin5 said:


> Kind of the opposite to new and upcoming releases - but I picked up this old steinhart. Unusual and to my eyes very appealing, albeit I'm sure not to everyone's taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Rusty....that is a rare and old Steiny you got there. A piece of Steinhart history.


----------



## RustyBin5

twintop said:


> Congrats Rusty....that is a rare and old Steiny you got there. A piece of Steinhart history.


Thanks it's chunky heavy and running to +2, and with a spare unworn bracelet - it's fussy re straps but ok on this







although just ordered a custom strap for it which will be sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



twintop said:


> I personally do not like the new crystal, the new dial and bracelet sure are an improvement.


I'm still divided as to which crystal has more of a vintage vibe. Sometimes I feel the old one does but at certain angles, when light reflects and distorts off the curve of the new "mid domed" crystal, it is somehow reminescent of a plexi (but not as outstanding, of course). However sometimes I miss the old one with the bevel...


----------



## Tom_ZG

Ocean GMTs now also with 22-18mm SS bracelet 

Only thing I would like is maybe a lume ugrade to bwg9 or cyclops with better magnification but that didnt happen.

Very tempted to order pepsi one


----------



## Boggy

Posted on Instagram. Poster said to be released end of Sept.


----------



## Watchfreek

Boggy said:


> Posted on Instagram. Poster said to be released end of Sept.
> 
> View attachment 12509509


But there will be a catch........


----------



## Boggy

Limited to HK? Or the hands are Mercedes, not Snow Flake?


----------



## yankeexpress

Watchfreek said:


> But there will be a catch........


Has a 24 hour bezel, so there must be a 4th hand


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

It will be announced within the next couple of weeks. I do not know for sure so don't want to comment.

It started off with Mercedes hands (that i quite liked, and is more of a direct homage to the Rolex), but i believe this is the final version (hence the teaser). The snowflake distinguishes it from the Rolex a bit, which might've been the intention.


----------



## RustyBin5

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> It will be announced within the next couple of weeks. I do not know for sure so don't want to comment.
> 
> It started off with Mercedes hands (that i quite liked, and is more of a direct homage to the Rolex), but i believe this is the final version (hence the teaser). The snowflake distinguishes it from the Rolex a bit, which might've been the intention.


I like steinhart 
I also like Tudor
I already don't like this
Mish mash

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steedy27

What Instagram account was the photo posted on?.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



RustyBin5 said:


> I like steinhart
> I also like Tudor
> I already don't like this
> Mish mash
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Err haven't you missed the obvious, Rolex from your list? But yeah, I seem to remember you also said the print quality on the bezel of the OT500GMT was total crap.....a few weeks later, you got one 

Anyway, it is unlikely that this will be for general sale, so it'll probably make no difference whether you like it or not.....


----------



## RustyBin5

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> Err haven't you missed the obvious, Rolex from your list? But yeah, I seem to remember you also said the print quality on the bezel of the OT500GMT was total crap.....a few weeks later, you got one
> 
> Anyway, it is unlikely that this will be for general sale, so it'll probably make no difference whether you like it or not.....


My memory must be fading. Perhaps you would be kind enough to quote my post where I said the print quality was crap on the 500gmt? I recall vaguely something about a non sharp edge on a number. Besides I'm entitled to like or dislike an image. And no I didn't leave Rolex off my list. Unless Rolex have announced a Rolex Pelagos of course

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boggy

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

Too bad. Blueberry should be a standard model. Even better if done in 39mm!



Watchfreek said:


> Anyway, it is unlikely that this will be for general sale, so it'll probably make no difference whether you like it or not.....


----------



## RustyBin5

If like to see a new release of some of their older watches. Like this one







ah sorry I was still in teaser-pic-mode







there that's better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



RustyBin5 said:


> My memory must be fading. Perhaps you would be kind enough to quote my post where I said the print quality was crap on the 500gmt? I recall vaguely something about a non sharp edge on a number. Besides I'm entitled to like or dislike an image. And no I didn't leave Rolex off my list. Unless Rolex have announced a Rolex Pelagos of course
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Relax. Yes something like that, to the effect of poor quality. Point is, yes, you (and everyone else) are allowed to have an opinion and can criticize all you want, and yes you are allowed to go back on that opinion. My point is I (or anyone else) can also choose to not take that opinion seriously, especially given the precedence - that's all. In any case, they didn't make the watch just for you. I didn't like the snowflake hands initially too. So really no biggy. Glad you can save some money (assuming you are able to get one)....and, that's if you don't change your mind again. In which case, I'd still be happy that you've managed to add another watch to the collection too, that's what fellow members do for each other.

What do you mean? Except for the snowflake hands, ALL Ocean Ones are Sub or Gmt Master inspired - we all know and agree with that, right? There is clearly a Rolex BLUEBERRY GMT Master homage in the mix, hence belongs in your "mish-mash", no? Just stating a fact. No offence was intended. Peace.


----------



## RustyBin5

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



Watchfreek said:


> Relax. Yes something like that, to the effect of poor quality. Point is, yes, you (and everyone else) are allowed to have an opinion and can criticize all you want, and yes you are allowed to go back on that opinion. My point is I (or anyone else) can also choose to not take that opinion seriously, especially when supported with prior track record. That's all. In any case, they didn't make the watch just for you. I didn't like the snowflake hands initially too. Glad you can save some money (assuming you were able to get one). And, that's if you don't change your mind again. In which case, I'd be happy that you've managed to add another watch too.
> 
> What do you mean? Except for the snowflake hands, ALL Ocean Ones are Sub or Gmt Master inspired - we all know and agree with that, right? There is clearly a Rolex BLUEBERRY GMT Master homage in the mix, hence belongs in your "mish-mash", no? Just stating a fact. No offence was intended.


As soon as you see snowflake hands it's Tudor you relate to. You seem tense . Maybe go make yourself a milky ☕

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

lol I don't need to relax. Your the one getting your panties in a knot . I'm sure the watch will be fine and sell out. As you ought to know I'm a steinhart fan, so no need to spring to their defence on my account dear. If it's a blueberry gmt with snowflake hands it just seems weird to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



RustyBin5 said:


> lol I don't need to relax. Your the one getting your panties in a knot . I'm sure the watch will be fine and sell out. As you ought to know I'm a steinhart fan, so no need to spring to their defence on my account dear. If it's a blueberry gmt with snowflake hands it just seems weird to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll refrain from commenting on your comments to avoid further nisunderstandings.

Suffice to say, I was not defending either (why do people always say that about me?) - I have nothing to defend. I'll admit to having made some comments in the "design stage", casually as a fellow WIS/customer but it's hardly my project nor do I have any stake in it whatsoever. I'm not even a fan of Oceans. I was merely adding to your comment/list (i.e. Rolex) and recalling that you have changed your mind in the past, despite initial harsh criticisms..... I was trying ro make conversation, you know?? Its what forums are for isn't it?.....which obviously failed dismally.... so yeah, forget it. I'm not going to comment further on this watch and I'll make myself a much stronger beverage, I need it now, after that....sheesh!!!


----------



## Vlance

Boggy said:


> Posted on Instagram. Poster said to be released end of Sept.
> 
> View attachment 12509509


Kinda weird they made it into a gmt (?) 

Not sure I'm gonna like that at all.


----------



## RustyBin5

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> I'll refrain from commenting on your comments to avoid further nisunderstandings.
> 
> Suffice to say, I was not defending either (why do people always say that about me?) - I have nothing to defend. I'll admit to having made some comments in the "design stage", casually as a fellow WIS/customer but it's hardly my project nor do I have any stake in it whatsoever. I'm not even a fan of Oceans. I was merely adding to your comment/list (i.e. Rolex) and recalling that you have changed your mind in the past, despite initial harsh criticisms..... I was trying ro make conversation, you know?? Its what forums are for isn't it?.....which obviously failed dismally.... so yeah, forget it. I'm not going to comment further on this watch and I'll make myself a much stronger beverage, I need it now, after that....sheesh!!!


Yeah ok - moving on then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Vlance said:


> Kinda weird they made it into a gmt (?)
> 
> Not sure I'm gonna like that at all.


That was my first thought too Vlance... But the more I look at it, the more its growing on me. I think it will be one of those watches that will be very different looking on the wrist than in pictures. Especially with all the friggin strap options too.

I am all in if I can find a way to get one. As you may know, I have kind of Steinhart GMT issues any way , but in a good way :roll:

I can't/won't pass this one up..!!!

Bob.


----------



## Boggy

Watchfreek, how about the new 30ATMs, when are they going to release them?


----------



## George Smiley

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Would I be correct in thinking this release will be a 39mm size?



Watchfreek said:


> It will be announced within the next couple of weeks. I do not know for sure so don't want to comment.
> 
> It started off with Mercedes hands (that i quite liked, and is more of a direct homage to the Rolex), but i believe this is the final version (hence the teaser). The snowflake distinguishes it from the Rolex a bit, which might've been the intention.


----------



## RustyBin5

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



George Smiley said:


> Would I be correct in thinking this release will be a 39mm size?


I don't think so

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Boggy said:


> Watchfreek, how about the new 30ATMs, when are they going to release them?


 Moving right along! I don't know for sure but it's been on standby for a while. It follows the same styling as the new 100atm but also with clear differences. I can't decide which I like better.


----------



## Boggy

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> I can't decide which I like better.


I guess either is nice. Just depends on what you're after. One is more daring, the other more conservative  One thing is for sure though, I like it better than the previous design.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Boggy said:


> I guess either is nice. Just depends on what you're after. One is more daring, the other more conservative  One thing is for sure though, I like it better than the previous design.


Were you referring to the new 100atm vs 30atm, or vs the "blueberry"?

The biggest difference between the 30 and 100atm is the bezel design and construction (besides, of course, the Ti vs S/S, and the HEV), so the 30atm is not too much more conservative than it's big brother. However, the 30atm will be more monotoned, without bold colored accents, like the orange on the 100atm.


----------



## yankeexpress

Vlance said:


> Kinda weird they made it into a gmt (?)
> 
> Not sure I'm gonna like that at all.


One good thing about a GMT version is that the movement will most likely be a 2893, a step up from the usual 2824.
Maybe they took advantage and made it thinner too.


----------



## asrar.merchant

The blueberry looks nice. 
Will be interesting to see what size it is released in. 

I have a feeling (no logic or knowing about it) that the bezel might be blue and fuschia pink... a take on the vintage Rolex GMT.. could be, one may never know..

Though I understand the change of hands to snowflake to move away from direct Hommage... visually the straight lines/ square-ish / diamond snowflake hands don't provide symmetry to my eyes with the round indices under them .. 

But that's just my opinion. 

Let's wait and see what comes out ..


Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Vlance said:


> Kinda weird they made it into a gmt (?)
> 
> Not sure I'm gonna like that at all.


They didn't MAKE it into a GMT. The original Rolex Blueberry WAS a GMT Master, although I was advised that they, probably like many of you, were not even aware of the Blueberry GMT when the idea for this one was conceived, until I mentioned it....believe what you will.....

And my final comment on this watch, it seems the choice of hands maybe up in the air again....


----------



## Boggy

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Was referring to the new 30ATM. Thanks Watchfreek!



Watchfreek said:


> Were you referring to the new 100atm vs 30atm, or vs the "blueberry"?
> 
> The biggest difference between the 30 and 100atm is the bezel design and construction (besides, of course, the Ti vs S/S, and the HEV), so the 30atm is not too much more conservative than it's big brother. However, the 30atm will be more monotoned, without bold colored accents, like the orange on the 100atm.


----------



## twintop

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> Were you referring to the new 100atm vs 30atm, or vs the "blueberry"?
> 
> The biggest difference between the 30 and 100atm is the bezel design and construction (besides, of course, the Ti vs S/S, and the HEV), so the 30atm is not too much more conservative than it's big brother. However, the 30atm will be more monotoned, without bold colored accents, like the orange on the 100atm.


I thought the 30atm is smaller than the 100atm, 42mm versus 45mm?


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



twintop said:


> I thought the 30atm is smaller than the 100atm, 42mm versus 45mm?


Don't think it is. Definitely didn't look or feel smaller, even when side-by-side.


----------



## Riker

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Yeah, both the 30 ATM & 100 ATM are 45mm...



twintop said:


> I thought the 30atm is smaller than the 100atm, 42mm versus 45mm?





Watchfreek said:


> Don't think it is. Definitely didn't look or feel smaller, even when side-by-side.


----------



## Watchfreek

I guess it's official now....


----------



## MrDagon007

Watchfreek said:


> I guess it's official now....


A pleasant combination of style elements and colours. Quite nice.


----------



## Riker

Hahahaha, yes the boss man has left no doubt...



Watchfreek said:


> I guess it's official now....


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Riker said:


> Hahahaha, yes the boss man has left no doubt...


Lol, looks like the bossman got a nice Greek tan last week


----------



## jamesezra

Wow.. in two variants? Snowflake and merc hands? 

Bummer that the blueberry is in HK only.


----------



## Watchfreek

Snowflake only at this point.


----------



## Boggy

Yes, piss*r that this is only available in HK


----------



## Anthony

If you are just about interested about new bracelet as me:
Judith from Steinhart confirmed that new 22/18mm bracelet for Ocean Vintage Military is coming this fall/winter. I quote : "sometime this fall/winter it will be available in the shop. "


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude

I've got an OVM amount of euros burning a hole in my pocket for some time now, but I just can't do the v2 grey dial. In light of the latest Ocean Vintage Red coming out recently with a darker dial, I emailed Steinhart to ask if they had any plans to revisit the OVM with a darker dial and also with the more tapered bracelet:

"we are indeed *thinking* about a new version with a black dial and a tapered bracelet. However, we have absolutely no fixed date for it, yet."

That's positive, at least its on their radar!


----------



## smille76

thatsanicewatchdude said:


> I've got an OVM amount of euros burning a hole in my pocket for some time now, but I just can't do the v2 grey dial. In light of the latest Ocean Vintage Red coming out recently with a darker dial, I emailed Steinhart to ask if they had any plans to revisit the OVM with a darker dial and also with the more tapered bracelet:
> 
> "we are indeed *thinking* about a new version with a black dial and a tapered bracelet. However, we have absolutely no fixed date for it, yet."
> 
> That's positive, at least its on their radar!


.









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw

thatsanicewatchdude said:


> "we are indeed *thinking* about a new version with a black dial and a tapered bracelet. However, we have absolutely no fixed date for it, yet."
> 
> That's positive, at least its on their radar!


Hmmm... Time to start building the watch fund back up.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## jamesezra

Boggy said:


> Yes, piss*r that this is only available in HK


Have just received the following response from Victor (HK AD for Steinhart)

"GMT-2 is a special edition for HK.
movt in ETA2893-2
30 atm water-resistant
fitted with a curved sapphire
stainless steel band 22 x 20mm buckle

Price for GMT-2
euro 510 plus shipping charges euro 35
and customer responsible for the custom duty himself.

if you like to order , will send a paypal request to your email.

please inform also the following details.....

your name
address
contact phone number

delivery about 10 days after receving the payment notice"

Means we can order them!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

jamesezra said:


> Have just received the following response from Victor (HK AD for Steinhart)
> 
> "GMT-2 is a special edition for HK.
> movt in ETA2893-2
> 30 atm water-resistant
> fitted with a curved sapphire
> stainless steel band 22 x 20mm buckle
> 
> Price for GMT-2
> euro 510 plus shipping charges euro 35
> and customer responsible for the custom duty himself.
> 
> if you like to order , will send a paypal request to your email.
> 
> please inform also the following details.....
> 
> your name
> address
> contact phone number
> 
> delivery about 10 days after receving the payment notice"
> 
> Means we can order them!


Who do we order from?


----------



## jamesezra

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Who do we order from?


From Victor himself. Let me PM you his email.


----------



## Tom_ZG

Any idea if Ocean1 (black, green, gmts) series will be updated with lume and cyclops from Ocean39?

Sent from my Moto Z


----------



## Matt_UKTX

Very nice... Well executed.



Watchfreek said:


> I guess it's official now....


----------



## Boggy

Will this version be released as a regular model (Not Limited)?


----------



## Eodtech

HI Boggy - 

I wouldn't think so. This is a Limited Edition series watch and I don't believe Steinhart has ever re-released an LE design as a regular production model before. By definition it is limited and I wouldn't think Mr Steinhart would do that to his customers that paid a premium price to be able to own this watch. 

Thats just my opinion of course...


----------



## Boggy

Where was this released?


----------



## Eodtech

It is a Hong Kong LE...


----------



## mkeric1

jamesezra said:


> Have just received the following response from Victor (HK AD for Steinhart)
> 
> "GMT-2 is a special edition for HK.
> movt in ETA2893-2
> 30 atm water-resistant
> fitted with a curved sapphire
> stainless steel band 22 x 20mm buckle
> 
> Price for GMT-2
> euro 510 plus shipping charges euro 35
> and customer responsible for the custom duty himself.
> 
> if you like to order , will send a paypal request to your email.
> 
> please inform also the following details.....
> 
> your name
> address
> contact phone number
> 
> delivery about 10 days after receving the payment notice"
> 
> Means we can order them!


i wanted to buy it but he gave me a different quote over 800 with shipping Im just seeing this post now for the first time


----------



## RustyBin5

Eodtech said:


> HI Boggy -
> 
> I wouldn't think so. This is a Limited Edition series watch and I don't believe Steinhart has ever re-released an LE design as a regular production model before. By definition it is limited and I wouldn't think Mr Steinhart would do that to his customers that paid a premium price to be able to own this watch.
> 
> Thats just my opinion of course...


I notice in that pic it's Mercedes hands which of course is more true homage to the Rolex blueberry gmt. It's possible a Mercedes hand version could be mainstream with the snowflake being the Ltd edition feature

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony

thatsanicewatchdude said:


> I've got an OVM amount of euros burning a hole in my pocket for some time now, but I just can't do the v2 grey dial. In light of the latest Ocean Vintage Red coming out recently with a darker dial, I emailed Steinhart to ask if they had any plans to revisit the OVM with a darker dial and also with the more tapered bracelet:
> 
> "we are indeed *thinking* about a new version with a black dial and a tapered bracelet. However, we have absolutely no fixed date for it, yet."
> 
> That's positive, at least its on their radar!


If Steinhart would relase Ocean Vintage Military with completely black dial (inkwell black) with tapered bracelet 22/18, that would sell like hotcakes.


----------



## RustyBin5

I think they will follow demand. There was a long standing desire amount fans to bring back the 39mm case and now that that has happened I can see a 2893 eta gmt coming out soon in a 39 case size


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

mkeric1 said:


> i wanted to buy it but he gave me a different quote over 800 with shipping Im just seeing this post now for the first time


800euro? that's absurd!


----------



## Boggy

So there are 2 HK LEs? One with Snowflake hour hand and one with Mercedes hour hand?



Eodtech said:


> It is a Hong Kong LE...


----------



## Boggy

I believe this is going to happen soon. I read it somewhere here that it has been confirmed.



Anthony said:


> If Steinhart would relase Ocean Vintage Military with completely black dial (inkwell black) with tapered bracelet 22/18, that would sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Boggy

That's what I heard too. My wish is that they do vintages in 39mms as well. I think that would be awesome! 



RustyBin5 said:


> I think they will follow demand. There was a long standing desire amount fans to bring back the 39mm case and now that that has happened I can see a 2893 eta gmt coming out soon in a 39 case size
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert

mkeric1 said:


> i wanted to buy it but he gave me a different quote over 800 with shipping Im just seeing this post now for the first time


That's pretty dodgy and in these days of internet/forum, it will be found out quickly and reflect badly on the distributor. I sent him an email expressing interest a few weeks ago and he never follow through with a price after a brief initial reply. Lost the interest since.


----------



## mkeric1

jamesezra said:


> 800euro? that's absurd!


american dollars


----------



## Eodtech

Boggy said:


> So there are 2 HK LEs? One with Snowflake hour hand and one with Mercedes hour hand?


Hi Boggy -

To the best of my knowledge and as far as I understand...

I don't believe there are going to be two releases. There are only 300 of the these watches available. A few of them were "prototyped" if that is the right word, with the Merc hands to see how they looked. Steinhart and the authorized distributor (AD) decided on the snowflakes hands and that is how they were delivered to the AD and that is how he sold them. There are a few examples of this watch floating around out there with the Merc hands I am sure, but they are not for general sale and were NOT a part of the LE release.

I hope that helps clear things up...


----------



## Watchfreek

jtbr said:


> That's pretty dodgy and in these days of internet/forum, it will be found out quickly and reflect badly on the distributor. I sent him an email expressing interest a few weeks ago and he never follow through with a price after a brief initial reply. Lost the interest since.


Definitely doesn't sound like the guy I've been dealing with for the past 3, 4 years. As far as I know he only has one fixed price for all overseas orders and varying shipping costs, depending on location . Cost, including shipping to the US should be just under USD700. There must be a misunderstanding.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Eodtech said:


> Hi Boggy -
> 
> To the best of my knowledge and as far as I understand...
> 
> I don't believe there are going to be two releases. There are only 300 of the these watches available. A few of them were "prototyped" if that is the right word, with the Merc hands to see how they looked. Steinhart and the authorized distributor (AD) decided on the snowflakes hands and that is how they were delivered to the AD and that is how he sold them. There are a few examples of this watch floating around out there with the Merc hands I am sure, but they are not for general sale and were NOT a part of the LE release.
> 
> I hope that helps clear things up...


EODtech pretty much told it as it is. Everything else is just wild guesses and speculation. Instead of hoping what might happen with the LE (which is most likely nothing because LEs have never been repeated nor become regular production stock) or the 39ers, here's something that will definitely happen. The long awaited (and overdue) O2 Premium facelift! I'm surprized no one has posted it here after nearly a week since Gunter himself posted it in one of the FB groups and confirmed that it will be released at the end of the month. Enjoy!


----------



## Eodtech

jtbr said:


> That's pretty dodgy and in these days of internet/forum, it will be found out quickly and reflect badly on the distributor. I sent him an email expressing interest a few weeks ago and he never follow through with a price after a brief initial reply. Lost the interest since.


The cost of my watch was $685USD delivered. That was a set price to the US and the AD knew that immediately when I told him where I lived. I don't think he is being underhanded at all, in fact he was very upfront, polite and courteous especially when english is not his preferred language. I would not hesitate to order form him again. It was a great experience for me.

As Watchfreek stated, I am sure it was a misunderstanding somewhere along the line and not a deliberate attempt to be dodgy what so ever. Sometimes things get lost in translation, literally. I would be willing to give him the benefit of the doubt.

But that is just my opinion of course....


----------



## jaspert

There may well be some misunderstanding but I’m only going by mkeric1’s earlier post about the GMT2-HKLE price he was being quoted.

Gnomon provides free fast worldwide DHL shipping while this guy charges US$85-100+ to US.


----------



## Eodtech

jtbr - 

If you care enough to research my posts, you will see I am a huge fan of Gnomon and Anders and they are the first folks I would order from if given the choice. Gnomon prices are higher than ordering directly form Steinhart in Germany for a few reasons. They are higher so Anders can make some money as an AD and he also includes AMAZING shipping with unbelievable delivery times factored into his prices. So, for a couple of extra bucks you get great customer service, amazing communication and unbeatable delivery times from them. Shipping definitely isn't free as you suggest and is worth every penny in my opinion. 

However, this piece was an HK LE as you point out and was not available to Gnomon in Singapore. So Victor in HK is the only game in town, literally if you wanted to order it directly from the AD and not wait several weeks until it appears on the secondary market at ridiculously inflated prices.

The base price for this watch was around $625USD if memory serves. Wth my estimate of shipping charges from HK to me in California being around $50. I definitely think a watch of this quality and also being an numbered LE to boot is definitely worth the $700USD, at least to me it is. 

Just on a side note and this is totally a guess and a stab in the dark, I would imagine if Anders were able to sell this watch on his Gnomon site, he would price it roughly right around $700USD. Again, that is just my guess and is based solely on the many watches I have ordered from him over the years.

Again, the great thing about choice is you don't have to do something if it displeases you... 



Bob.


----------



## jaspert

Some valid points about the unfair comparison to Gnomon. My cousin lives in HK and tried to order a few but he didn't get any response from the distributor and had difficulties finding a list of local retailers. He ordered 3 from a Macao dealer in the end and for a cheaper price too. 
Anyway i had my say and giving it a miss after seeing more real life photos. 

Enjoy your new GMT2.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;*



jtbr said:


> Some valid points about the unfair comparison to Gnomon. My cousin lives in HK and tried to order a few but he didn't get any response from the distributor and had difficulties finding a list of local retailers. He ordered 3 from a Macao dealer in the end and for a cheaper price too.
> Anyway i had my say and giving it a miss after seeing more real life photos.
> 
> Enjoy your new GMT2.


Jtbr, I totally get why you should feel this way. Firstly, we all have every right to like or dislike a particular watch, so that's totally cool. Despite being a bit of a fan of the brand, I too am not overly excited by this model - mainly because I am not much of an Ocean fan and because there has been a long delay in getting a particular LE number that I want and requested long before the watch was announced, I am quite ready to give up on it - so I totally get how you might feel.

However, since I know a bit about Victor and a bit about the thinking that went into the sale process of this LE, I believe I can offer some explanation of the situation you have described.

Up until the last quarter of 2016 Victor has been literally a one-man-band, doing business mostly by word of mouth out of his tiny showroom. Working with resellers (currently I believe there are 3 HK stores and one in Macau) is still very new to him and the reason why he has not made "a list of retailers" available at this point. Before this LE, he has also never sold online or to overseas buyers so shipping to individuals is also new to him.

As Eodtech mentioned, Anders has most likely built-in the cost of shipping into his pricing. Victor took the simple approach of charging on a case by case basis depending on location.

As for why the Macau dealer (who is supplied by Victor BTW) has sold to your cousin at a lower price, I have a theory that might explain it. Before these watches went on sale, we had talked about the historically high incidences of misaligned GMT hands when these watches were sent overseas (especially to the US) - he is able to check them when they arrive in HK but is naturally further exposed when required to resend them overseas. He told me that he had intended to add a slight price increment to overseas sales to cover that risk and the costs of possible remedial actions. From some of the posts here, I believe Anders is also able to offer discounts on local (Singaporean) sales for the same reason. I'm not sure what the price for local sales is (as I still have not received mine) but I believe the discrepancy you mentioned is largely due to this reason. Of course, there is a possibility that the Macau reseller is also under-cutting everyone else - an issue that Victor (or any AD) inevitably needs to learn to deal with. Another explanation might be the Macau reseller offered a greater discount because your cousin purchased three in one go (and Macau is such a tiny place that an order of three Steinharts IS a big deal). One thing to bear in mind is any warranty claims on these watches will probably need to be physically dealt with locally i.e. physically brought into the reseller in Macau.

I hope this helps put your mind at ease and I will try to update this info, if and when I have a chance to discuss it with Victor.


----------



## jaspert

Hi Watchfreak,

Thanks for taking the time to explain with your personal knowledge of his business setup. I'm guessing he was probably not quite prepared for the sudden spike of initial interest with the GMT2 exposure from Steinhart Facebook / forum judging by his shell website and haphazard communication. I'm sure it will improve with some feedback and at least people can buy it directly now rather wait for eBay or forum classified as stated by Eodtech earlier. 

Anyway, the Macao and Mongkok retailers both quoted the same HK$4380 to my HK cousin.


----------



## Watchfreek

Hi jtbr, the Mongkok dealer has apparently been a nightmare to manage and is known to offer discounts beyond what he should all the time, just to make a quick sale. Not sure if that's the case with the Macau dealer but it sounds like it could just be the local ("low risk") price. 


Since you mentioned it, the MK reseller had apparently been trashing the brand and asking customers to select from the other brands he carry. He hasn't even replenished his Steiny stock since before the introduction of the 39s, so he doesn't have the GMT2 either - sounds like he's on the highway to have his rights revoked.


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


>


Nice that they bring it back. A smart looking diver with strong personality. I wore my yellow variant today.
Not sure if anything is different in this new release.
Edit: ah I see it: bezel and crown structure


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



MrDagon007 said:


> Nice that they bring it back. A smart looking diver with strong personality. I wore my yellow variant today.
> Not sure if anything is different in this new release.
> Edit: ah I see it: bezel and crown structure


Nothing "much", just the bezel, crown and movement......


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Mine has an ETA, the new one perhaps a TOP variant? I seem to remember that the previous premium variant had Soprod.
The bezel structure is likely an improvement. Mine was initially a pain to turn, difficult to get a grip on the fine structure, and stiff initially as well.
The case of this model is very pretty.


----------



## jamesezra

That's it... my credit card's coming out again!



Watchfreek said:


> EODtech pretty much told it as it is. Everything else is just wild guesses and speculation. Instead of hoping what might happen with the LE (which is most likely nothing because LEs have never been repeated nor become regular production stock) or the 39ers, here's something that will definitely happen. The long awaited (and overdue) O2 Premium facelift! I'm surprized no one has posted it here after nearly a week since Gunter himself posted it in one of the FB groups and confirmed that it will be released at the end of the month. Enjoy!





mkeric1 said:


> american dollars


Wow, that's absurd. Did you get back to him about what we have discussed here so far?


----------



## Watchfreek

jamesezra said:


> That's it... my credit card's coming out again!
> 
> Wow, that's absurd. Did you get back to him about what we have discussed here so far?


USD800 is unheard of unless the member who said he was quoted that amount lives in the North Pole. As I said there must be a misunderstanding (or he does live in a remote or distant place).

I will definitely relay the reasonable complaints to him. Anyway any improvement is only going to affect afuture HK LEs (if any) as he does not intend to expand into regular online sales any moment.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



MrDagon007 said:


> Mine has an ETA, the new one perhaps a TOP variant? I seem to remember that the previous premium variant had Soprod.
> The bezel structure is likely an improvement. Mine was initially a pain to turn, difficult to get a grip on the fine structure, and stiff initially as well.
> The case of this model is very pretty.


What do you mean? ETA is not a grade. This is a Premium model, yours is just a limited run of a regular model, I understand?


----------



## MrDagon007

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> What do you mean? ETA is not a grade. This is a Premium model, yours is just a limited run of a regular model, I understand?


Yes, I think mine is an elabore, and indeed a variant with yellow accents, so i assume that the premium would be a top grade, is what I meant.
I am happy that they brought this model back with some polishes. I find it quite characterful.

Picture from earlier today:


----------



## jamesezra

Watchfreek said:


> USD800 is unheard of unless the member who said he was quoted that amount lives in the North Pole. As I said there must be a misunderstanding (or he does live in a remote or distant place).
> 
> I will definitely relay the reasonable complaints to him. Anyway any improvement is only going to affect afuture HK LEs (if any) as he does not intend to expand into regular online sales any moment.


Really hope that he clarifies this.. especially with OP


----------



## mkeric1

Watchfreek said:


> USD800 is unheard of unless the member who said he was quoted that amount lives in the North Pole. As I said there must be a misunderstanding (or he does live in a remote or distant place).
> 
> I will definitely relay the reasonable complaints to him. Anyway any improvement is only going to affect afuture HK LEs (if any) as he does not intend to expand into regular online sales any moment.


my bad it was 700 I just went back and checked my email i might have bought it but just shipping was 65 and that was what made me not get it I like the watch and its a limited edition so dont mind paying little over if he would have structured it differently say 670 for the watch and 30 shipping i would have bought it but 65 for shipping just made it feel shady to me


----------



## Watchfreek

mkeric1 said:


> my bad it was 700 I just went back and checked my email i might have bought it but just shipping was 65 and that was what made me not get it I like the watch and its a limited edition so dont mind paying little over if he would have structured it differently say 670 for the watch and 30 shipping i would have bought it but 65 for shipping just made it feel shady to me


Did you check the FedEx rates? Admittedly, I have had no experience sending anything by courier but if I'm reading the FedEx (HK) rates table correctly, the total cost (including export charges) for the smallest package from HK to the USA is indeed around US$65. How shady is that?


----------



## mkeric1

Watchfreek said:


> Did you check the FedEx rates? Admittedly, I have had no experience sending anything by courier but if I'm reading the FedEx (HK) rates table correctly, the total cost (including export charges) for the smallest package from HK to the USA is indeed around US$65. How shady is that?


all right man chill


----------



## mkeric1

what is shady is that he is giving different quotes to different people and yes 65 for shipping is shady


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



mkeric1 said:


> all right man chill


I'm fully chilled. It ain't my business so doesn't bother me either way. Just asking if you checked........

And wrong again. $65 is what he quoted everyone. Eodtech paid the same.....and is happily wearing his..


----------



## mkeric1

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> I'm fully chilled. It ain't my business so doesn't bother me either way. Just asking if you checked........
> 
> And wrong again. $65 is what he quoted everyone. Eodtech paid the same.....and is happily wearing his..


not true and scroll down few pages


----------



## mkeric1

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> I'm fully chilled. It ain't my business so doesn't bother me either way. Just asking if you checked........
> 
> And wrong again. $65 is what he quoted everyone. Eodtech paid the same.....and is happily wearing his..


Have just received the following response from Victor (HK AD for Steinhart)

"GMT-2 is a special edition for HK.
movt in ETA2893-2
30 atm water-resistant
fitted with a curved sapphire
stainless steel band 22 x 20mm buckle

Price for GMT-2
euro 510 plus shipping charges euro 35
and customer responsible for the custom duty himself.

if you like to order , will send a paypal request to your email.

please inform also the following details.....

your name
address
contact phone number

delivery about 10 days after receving the payment notice"

Means we can order them!


----------



## mkeric1

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> I'm fully chilled. It ain't my business so doesn't bother me either way. Just asking if you checked........
> 
> And wrong again. $65 is what he quoted everyone. Eodtech paid the same.....and is happily wearing his..


happy now you want me to pm you email that he sent to me


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*



mkeric1 said:


> not true and scroll down few pages


Scroll where? (Btw it helps to punctuate your posts, ig you can manage that!). How is it not true? In fact I just got off the phone with Victor and he had confirmed it is according to the FedEx charges and not different rates. It's all published rates. If you can't get over it, then don't buy it. It's as simple as that.


----------



## rickpal14

Watchfreek said:


> Did you check the FedEx rates? Admittedly, I have had no experience sending anything by courier but if I'm reading the FedEx (HK) rates table correctly, the total cost (including export charges) for the smallest package from HK to the USA is indeed around US$65. How shady is that?





mkeric1 said:


> what is shady is that he is giving different quotes to different people and yes 65 for shipping is shady


I received the same $685 (620+65) quote that several other posters said they received. I ordered it and will have it Wednesday. I also checked FedEx.com just now and the shipping from HK to me is listed as $93!!! If you think a Fedex price of $65 is "shady" then you obviously are not that familiar with shipping prices. I suggest before you start throwing shade around do just a little research. Took me all of 2 minutes.....


----------



## rickpal14

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> I'm fully chilled. It ain't my business so doesn't bother me either way. Just asking if you checked........
> 
> And wrong again. $65 is what he quoted everyone. Eodtech paid the same.....and is happily wearing his..


And the same I paid on Friday.. Will have mine Wednesday.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



rickpal14 said:


> And the same I paid on Friday.. Will have mine Wednesday.


Some people just like to keep arguing, even when proven wrong.....


----------



## mkeric1

rickpal14 said:


> I received the same $685 (620+65) quote that several other posters said they received. I ordered it and will have it Wednesday. I also checked FedEx.com just now and the shipping from HK to me is listed as $93!!! If you think a Fedex price of $65 is "shady" then you obviously are not that familiar with shipping prices. I suggest before you start throwing shade around do just a little research. Took me all of 2 minutes.....
> 
> did you read my message ? im just saying other users got 510 E plus 35 euros for shipping how is that not shady when 35 euros becomes 65 dollars and 510 euros 620 american
> thats all i am saying other people were quoted different price did you read my post ?


----------



## mkeric1

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> Some people just like to keep arguing, even when proven wrong.....


how am i proven wrong please 
_Have just received the following response from Victor (HK AD for Steinhart)_

_"GMT-2 is a special edition for HK._
_movt in ETA2893-2_
_30 atm water-resistant_
_fitted with a curved sapphire_
_stainless steel band 22 x 20mm buckle_

_Price for GMT-2_
_euro 510 plus shipping charges euro 35_
_and customer responsible for the custom duty himself._

_if you like to order , will send a paypal request to your email._

_please inform also the following details....._

_your name_
_address_
_contact phone number_

_delivery about 10 days after receving the payment notice"_

_Means we can order them!

did you read email this user received from victor its few pages back is that different that what i was quoted ?_


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



mkeric1 said:


> how am i proven wrong please
> _Have just received the following response from Victor (HK AD for Steinhart)_
> 
> _"GMT-2 is a special edition for HK._
> _movt in ETA2893-2_
> _30 atm water-resistant_
> _fitted with a curved sapphire_
> _stainless steel band 22 x 20mm buckle_
> 
> _Price for GMT-2_
> _euro 510 plus shipping charges euro 35_
> _and customer responsible for the custom duty himself._
> 
> _if you like to order , will send a paypal request to your email._
> 
> _please inform also the following details....._
> 
> _your name_
> _address_
> _contact phone number_
> 
> _delivery about 10 days after receving the payment notice"_
> 
> _Means we can order them!
> 
> did you read email this user received from victor its few pages back is that different that what i was quoted ?_


I ask you this. So you prefer to trust something that is unverified and was posted by a total stranger (or was that you who posted it?) ......Or might've (actually, clearly) been misquoted early in the game...over what people actually paid? If you really need to blame someone, I suggest blame yourself for not taking up the misquoted offer when you had a chance......


----------



## Eodtech

mkeric1 - 

I have a question for you that might clear things up... Did you order a GMT2 from Victor for the quoted 510 euro and 35 euro for shipping..? If you did, then be happy and enjoy the watch. If you didn't, why are you worried about what other people are paying for it, myself included? Victor quoted me $620 plus $65 for shipping. I thought that was fair and I ordered one immediately. I received the watch quickly, in perfect shape and am extremely happy with the watch and the price.

So, it comes down to this situation being subjective. If you think this deal is "shady" and don't think Victor is on the up and up, then don't buy from him, period. If you are like me and were satisfied with the entire transaction, then I will do business with him again. 

It just comes down to choices really. If you don't like something then you can choose to not get involved, if you were satisfied like I was, I will choose to order from him again.

Bottom line is... I got a great watch at a great price and I am very satisfied with my purchase. Its pretty simple really...


----------



## mkeric1

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> I ask you this. So you prefer to trust something that is unverified and was posted by a total stranger (or was that you who posted it?) ......Or might've (actually, clearly) been misquoted early in the game...over what people actually paid? If you really need to blame someone, I suggest blame yourself for not taking up the misquoted offer when you had a chance......


are you insane its on this thread few pages back what is your problem


----------



## rickpal14

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> EODtech pretty much told it as it is. Everything else is just wild guesses and speculation. Instead of hoping what might happen with the LE (which is most likely nothing because LEs have never been repeated nor become regular production stock) or the 39ers, here's something that will definitely happen. The long awaited (and overdue) O2 Premium facelift! I'm surprized no one has posted it here after nearly a week since Gunter himself posted it in one of the FB groups and confirmed that it will be released at the end of the month. Enjoy!


Let's get this thread back on track...... Do you know if this will come out with the white face also? I almost pulled the trigger on the current white O2 but would definitely wait for this in white!


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



mkeric1 said:


> are you insane its on this thread few pages back what is your problem


Wake up.....so unverified posts on WUS is now the authority on prices of a once off LE watch?

(I repeat, please learn to punctuate your sentences...it's just silly)


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



rickpal14 said:


> Let's get this thread back on track...... Do you know if this will come out with the white face also? I almost pulled the trigger on the current white O2 but would definitely wait for this in white!


That I don't know for sure but I believe they would. These seem to be the same dial as the last premium (and non-premium) O2 models so it wouldn't be difficult to do.


----------



## RustyBin5

This may or may not be correct - so excuse me if I'm wrong. Maybe different couriers and shipping costs depending on where posted to? I asked about shipping costs (I'm in EU) and got two quotes - one £30 (EMS) and one £60 (FEDEX). Maybe hehas to use diff couriers to diff regions? Dunno. Seems a very small issue to get so worked up over. Victor never replied to my email so I bought elsewhere. If you think pricing is shady then buy elsewhere. It's not difficult. If he was doing shady stuff then he wouldn't be in business for long. Anyway - the ocean 2 is quite nice. Not for me but quite nice - based on IWC (aquatimer?) I think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

RustyBin5 said:


> Anyway - the ocean 2 is quite nice. Not for me but quite nice - based on IWC (aquatimer?) I think


It has a bit of an aquatimer vibe due to the bezel but it is really its own thing, I don t think it was based on it.

I remember the article linked to the below picture. You can see that except for the colour scheme they really are different.


----------



## Watchfreek

RustyBin5 said:


> .................Maybe different couriers and shipping costs depending on where posted to?.......
> 
> .........Victor never replied to my email so I bought elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course, but that is not the point here.

That's odd. He had already replied to your mail. Where else can you buy the watch from?......but hey, didn't you say you hated the watch?????


----------



## RustyBin5

Watchfreek said:


> Of course, but that is not the point here.
> 
> That's odd. He had already replied to your mail. Where else can you buy the watch from?......but hey, didn't you say you hated the watch?????


Investment purposes only! I never got any mail from him. I got it from "Golden Clock And Watch Company". If that's Victors company then strange coincidence, since I got it via a friend who lives in Asia. Postage cost was $HK295 as you can see







who knows I might grow to love it!!! On topics steinhart related it was nice to get reacquainted with an old friend this morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;quot;*



RustyBin5 said:


> Investment purposes only! I never got any mail from him. I got it from "Golden Clock And Watch Company". If that's Victors company then strange coincidence, since I got it via a friend who lives in Asia. Postage cost was $HK295 as you can see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who knows I might grow to love it!!! On topics steinhart related it was nice to get reacquainted with an old friend this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Investment? Meaning you don't like it but want to make some money from it? You seem to be actively buying up a lot of LE's for resale lately. Is that your business? In any case, good for you but here's a tip. Don't be hypocritical. It serves no purpose and this kind of behaviour just drives away potential customers.

He has replied to you for sure but you've just found a way to buy it locally. That one is one of Victor's resellers and the price you would have paid is the local price and therefore does not cover overseas warranty claims - all claims will need to be dealt with locally. All LE numbers and locations are logged, so good luck to whomever you sell it to.

Also please stop telling everyone there are only three left. There are still more available from Victor.


----------



## whoagorgeous

I have a trip to HK and Japan in a few weeks.

Does anybody know where in HK I can find a store that would be selling this model?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

*Re: &amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;quot;*



Watchfreek said:


> Investment? Meaning you don't like it but want to make some money from it? You seem to be actively buying up a lot of LE's for resale lately. Is that your business? In any case, good for you but here's a tip. Don't be hypocritical. It serves no purpose and this kind of behaviour just drives away potential customers.
> 
> He has replied to you for sure but you've just found a way to buy it locally. That one is one of Victor's resellers and the price you would have paid is the local price and therefore does not cover overseas warranty claims - all claims will need to be dealt with locally. All LE numbers and locations are logged, so good luck to whomever you sell it to.
> 
> Also please stop telling everyone there are only three left. There are still more available from Victor.


Ok - few things there. I don't buy to resell. As most financial advisers will tell you you should buy an investment to HOLD. Currently sitting on 11 steinharts in my collection, and I wear them all. My business is nothing to do with watches - this is a hobby/interest (my business is also none of your business so best leave that there).

Secondly there is no email in my inbox, deleted box or spam box, so I can't say anything else about that.

You seem to have an issue with me liking special editions - don't know why. I also don't need a little man telling me not to be a hypocrite. I still think the watches design is a confused one-I'll stand by that statement all day long so no hypocrisy there. I also think it falls short of what it's trying to be which is a blueberry homage. It has several good things about it too ofc, otherwise I wouldn't have bought it. It's design has grown on me since it's announcement but my initial reaction to it was an honest one - but my view on it has softened since. Is that not permitted?

Lastly the seller I bought it from had 3 remaining, which is where that comment spawned. Perhaps if Victor had actually emailed back I would know there were more than 3 available.

This isn't the first time you've replied with frosty tones to my posts, but never fear I'll keep posting and give you ample opportunity to vent your spleen for whatever reason you wish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;amp;quot;*



RustyBin5 said:


> Ok - few things there. I don't buy to resell. As most financial advisers will tell you you should buy an investment to HOLD. Currently sitting on 11 steinharts in my collection, and I wear them all. My business is nothing to do with watches - this is a hobby/interest (my business is also none of your business so best leave that there).
> 
> Secondly there is no email in my inbox, deleted box or spam box, so I can't say anything else about that.
> 
> You seem to have an issue with me liking special editions - don't know why. I also don't need a little man telling me not to be a hypocrite. I still think the watches design is a confused one-I'll stand by that statement all day long so no hypocrisy there. I also think it falls short of what it's trying to be which is a blueberry homage. It has several good things about it too ofc, otherwise I wouldn't have bought it. It's design has grown on me since it's announcement but my initial reaction to it was an honest one - but my view on it has softened since. Is that not permitted?
> 
> Lastly the seller I bought it from had 3 remaining, which is where that comment spawned. Perhaps if Victor had actually emailed back I would know there were more than 3 available.
> 
> This isn't the first time you've replied with frosty tones to my posts, but never fear I'll keep posting and give you ample opportunity to vent your spleen for whatever reason you wish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NO I don't have issues with anyone liking LE's and I don't have any issues with anyone trying to make a quick buck out of flipping them and frankly I don't give a rat's a$$ about what your "business" is (ever heard of rhetorical questions? ) BUT I DO have issues with those who constantly lie and use deceptive methods, even deceive trusting people in doing it. Collector my a$$!

If first knocking a product at launch, on multiple Internet platforms and then buying them up shortly after is not being hypocrytical I don't know what is. This behavior is actually quite scary. One never knows when you are speaking the truth. I'd hate to be buying a watch from you. And please just admit it, denying will do you no good. You ARE constantly trading in used Steinhart's (I'll save you the embarrassment and not specify the watches you have recently acquired and resold almost immediately).....it might actually help you gain some credibility, no?


----------



## RustyBin5

*Re: &amp;amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;amp;quot;*



Watchfreek said:


> NO I don't have issues with anyone liking LE's and I don't have any issues with anyone trying to make a quick buck out of flipping them and frankly I don't give a rat's a$$ about what your "business" is (ever heard of rhetorical questions? ) BUT I DO have issues with those who constantly lie and use deceptive methods, even deceive trusting people in doing it. Collector my a$$!
> 
> If first knocking a product at launch, on multiple Internet platforms and then buying them up shortly after is not being hypocrytical I don't know what is. This behavior is actually quite scary. One never knows when you are speaking the truth. I'd hate to be buying a watch from you. And please just admit it, denying will do you no good. You ARE constantly trading in used Steinhart's (I'll save you the embarrassment and not specify the watches you have recently acquired and resold almost immediately).....it might actually help you gain some credibility, no?


Constantly lie and use deceptive methods? 
Collector your a$$?
Deceive trusting people?
Lol
You're a joke lmao. 
You might be embarrassed to find that some watches I've bought and sold were bought specifically because I was asked if I could find one for someone? Funny guy. Lay off the booze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;amp;quot;*



RustyBin5 said:


> Constantly lie and use deceptive methods?
> Collector your a$$?
> Deceive trusting people?
> Lol
> You're a joke lmao.
> You might be embarrassed to find that some watches I've bought and sold were bought specifically because I was asked if I could find one for someone? Funny guy. Lay off the booze
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gosh....a man in denial. There was good reason why you were banned from the FB group......getting banned on here isn't going to do your flipping business much good either, right?


----------



## RustyBin5

*Re: &amp;amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;amp;quot;*



Watchfreek said:


> Gosh....a man in denial. There was good reason why you were banned from the FB group......getting banned on here isn't going to do your flipping business much good either, right?


Omg the handbaggery. Worst case of weemansdisease I've seen in a while. Which Facebook group is that then . I imagine if you have one that'll be it lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

*Re: &amp;amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;amp;quot;*



Watchfreek said:


> Gosh....a man in denial. There was good reason why you were banned from the FB group......getting banned on here isn't going to do your flipping business much good either, right?


Banned on a watch forum for selling a watch? Have you actually heard yourself sir?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;*



RustyBin5 said:


> Banned on a watch forum for selling a watch? Have you actually heard yourself sir?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, have YOU read properly sir? Facebook group......and if you like I can quote which one too but i'll save you the embarrassment. You've suffered enough damage for the day.....TIME FOR YOUR MEDS SIR.


----------



## RustyBin5

Good grief lol. I'll save you the hassle and guess steinhart pieces united . Surprised it took you so long to hit the button. Ok I got a COLLECTION to polish. Enjoy yours. Over and out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

In the spirit of the forum and to get your thread back on track I will end my side of things here. I apologise if you took anything as insulting. We all like watches and we all like steinhart - on that we can at least agree. So lets just move on.


----------



## Octomix

Hey all, 

Has anyone heard anything about an update for the OVM maybe? It's the next watch on my list but I really wish they'd downsize it, make the dial black and add in a tapered bracelet. That'd be mint. 

Cheers


----------



## Boggy

Changes will be similar to the O1 Vintage Red. Still 42mm, but now with black dial. Non-bevelled sapphire and 22/18 tapering bracelet.



Octomix said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about an update for the OVM maybe? It's the next watch on my list but I really wish they'd downsize it, make the dial black and add in a tapered bracelet. That'd be mint.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## mkeric1

Eodtech said:


> mkeric1 -
> 
> I have a question for you that might clear things up... Did you order a GMT2 from Victor for the quoted 510 euro and 35 euro for shipping..? If you did, then be happy and enjoy the watch. If you didn't, why are you worried about what other people are paying for it, myself included? Victor quoted me $620 plus $65 for shipping. I thought that was fair and I ordered one immediately. I received the watch quickly, in perfect shape and am extremely happy with the watch and the price.
> 
> So, it comes down to this situation being subjective. If you think this deal is "shady" and don't think Victor is on the up and up, then don't buy from him, period. If you are like me and were satisfied with the entire transaction, then I will do business with him again.
> 
> It just comes down to choices really. If you don't like something then you can choose to not get involved, if you were satisfied like I was, I will choose to order from him again.
> 
> Bottom line is... I got a great watch at a great price and I am very satisfied with my purchase. Its pretty simple really...


i was quoted the same price as you and decided to politely pass. What made me upset is that few days later another user says i got good news just heard from victor here is how to order gmt 2 price is 510 and 35 shipping euros and puts a copy of victors reply on this thread Thats all I thought is not a sound business practice to quote different pricing.And i get ambushed by few people here from all sides for pointing it out


----------



## Octomix

Sounds cool, where did you find that info? And did they mention a release window?


----------



## Octomix

Boggy said:


> Changes will be similar to the O1 Vintage Red. Still 42mm, but now with black dial. Non-bevelled sapphire and 22/18 tapering bracelet.
> 
> Sounds cool, where did you find that info? Did they give any word on a release window?


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

What I would find cool if they would reuse the 39mm case for characterful fixed bezel watches, as example the Black Bay 41 or, among small brands, the fixed bezel variant of the Halios Seaforth. Not requiring an homage to these, just examples of characterful 3 handers.



















A boy can dream.


----------



## RustyBin5

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

It arrived.







I like it.







its not being resold







cos I really need a 6th steinhart GMT...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Welcome to the club!! Loving mine also!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Nice Snowflake! Hong Kong or Japanese market?


----------



## rickpal14

anrex said:


> Nice Snowflake! Hong Kong or Japanese market?


Hong Kong. My first Steinhart but definitely not my last!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Any views on the Ocean two premium ???


I am extremely attracted towards the black one. 

Having tried the Ocean 2 in person at the Steinhart HQ I know this watch fits like a glove. It’s very very special on the wrist. 

What’s are you thoughts gents ??


Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## sirlordcomic

asrar.merchant said:


> Any views on the Ocean two premium ???
> 
> I am extremely attracted towards the black one.
> 
> Having tried the Ocean 2 in person at the Steinhart HQ I know this watch fits like a glove. It's very very special on the wrist.
> 
> What's are you thoughts gents ??
> 
> Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


It's a looker. Do I need yet another diver, no. May have to bend the rules for this one!!

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

sirlordcomic said:


> It's a looker. Do I need yet another diver, no. May have to bend the rules for this one!!
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


Exactly the same story for me. In the last two months I have bought a MM300, a Tudor Black Bay Black, a PAM000, an Orient - all divers and considerable amount of money. At least for me it surely is.

So do I need another diver- no. For sure yes.

I am addicted to divers. All my recent buys have been black dials and I am actively looking at the white. I like the look.

Yet bending more towards the black. There is something about it..

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## twintop

Steinhart Watches - Nav B-Uhr 47mm Automatic - Gnomon Exclusive

Gnomon Nav B-Uhr 47 Automatic LE, nice piece....like the font they used for the numerals and the diamond crown:-!
To bad they decided to ditch the Steinhart logo though:-think:


----------



## Kilovolt

What about this picture just posted on Facebook with a 'coming soon' caption?


----------



## yankeexpress

New inhouse movement


----------



## asrar.merchant

I am hoping keenly that it’s a Mono- Pusher, Nav-B UHR Chrono. 


Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## RustyBin5

It's an exciting development - should be no more than 100 made each year. My horology knowledge isn't good enough to know what kind of movement it is .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

I think it's a Unitas 6497 modified to center seconds and very nicely finished.


----------



## Tony A.H

it is more than a nice piece. 
don't mind the sterile dial. but do mind the Automatic. i much prefer a Hand Wind Caliber..



twintop said:


> Steinhart Watches - Nav B-Uhr 47mm Automatic - Gnomon Exclusive
> 
> Gnomon Nav B-Uhr 47 Automatic LE, nice piece....like the font they used for the numerals and the diamond crown:-!
> To bad they decided to ditch the Steinhart logo though:-think:


----------



## rjprusak

Cant' wait to see what the teaser photo on IG is all about.


----------



## Kilovolt

Nav B-Uhr 47 Titan A-Type Central Second


----------



## asrar.merchant

I jumped on the website and added to cart and then released its Titananium.... 

Huh sadly deleted from the cart and sitting quietly now.. not for me. 

Enjoy it guys. It’s a true beauty. Get it while you can. 


Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## twintop

They're very beautiful and at a very good price considering the movement used. But sadly a bit above my pay grade at the moment:-(


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

One day I will get one. But right now, I have too many incoming watches, and this would get lost in the shuffle. I can admire the beauty of it though  and I hope there is a pilot crazed fan on this forum that will pick one up and post some pics (although the ones on Steinhart's website look amazing!!!!!!!)

I had to close the page before I bought it  It looks insane!!!!


----------



## rjprusak

I love the look but 47mm is too large for my taste.


----------



## JSal

Well as many here know, a Steinhart Nav. B-Uhr with a Handwind Unitas 6497-1 in-house movement modified to Central Second Hand and Stop Second Hacking is a love of mine and with the titanium case it is something Tony and myself have been asking Günter to do for some time.
So when I received the Steinhart email today letting know these were available I had to jump on it and purchase both type A & B models and blow my credit card up...
I'll worry about figuring out how to pay the credit card back later LoL

Can't wait till they arrive... I haven't purchased a watch in a long while because of my financial and health situation. But this purchase makes up for it and will be a Christmas Miracle for me. 

Where are you Tony, I'm fairly certain you also grabbed both.

And Bill, are you in on these? I know you're a lover of a great handwind movement.


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - He's BAAAACK! And GLAD of it!


----------



## JSal

TheGanzman said:


> ▲▲▲ - He's BAAAACK! And GLAD of it!


Thanks brother.


----------



## Tom_ZG

Does anyone know are hands painted or heated?

Sent from my Moto Z


----------



## MrDagon007

JSal said:


> Well as many here know, a Steinhart Nav. B-Uhr with a Handwind Unitas 6497-1 in-house movement modified to Central Second Hand and Stop Second Hacking is a love of mine and with the titanium case it is something Tony and myself have been asking Günter to do for some time.
> So when I received the Steinhart email today letting know these were available I had to jump on it and purchase both type A & B models and blow my credit card up...
> I'll worry about figuring out how to pay the credit card back later LoL
> 
> Can't wait till they arrive... I haven't purchased a watch in a long while because of my financial and health situation. But this purchase makes up for it and will be a Christmas Miracle for me.
> 
> Where are you Tony, I'm fairly certain you also grabbed both.
> 
> And Bill, are you in on these? I know you're a lover of a great handwind movement.


John - glad to see you're back! Your long silence was worrying!


----------



## delco714

JSal said:


> Well as many here know, a Steinhart Nav. B-Uhr with a Handwind Unitas 6497-1 in-house movement modified to Central Second Hand and Stop Second Hacking is a love of mine and with the titanium case it is something Tony and myself have been asking Günter to do for some time.
> So when I received the Steinhart email today letting know these were available I had to jump on it and purchase both type A & B models and blow my credit card up...
> I'll worry about figuring out how to pay the credit card back later LoL
> 
> Can't wait till they arrive... I haven't purchased a watch in a long while because of my financial and health situation. But this purchase makes up for it and will be a Christmas Miracle for me.
> 
> Where are you Tony, I'm fairly certain you also grabbed both.
> 
> And Bill, are you in on these? I know you're a lover of a great handwind movement.


Reading your post made me smile, friend! Enjoy it!! It? Enjoy THEM!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

MrDagon007 said:


> John - glad to see you're back! Your long silence was worrying!


Thanks for your concern Tom. I'm still hanging on although pain is still a big issue and money is scarce. And even more scarce now. LoL



delco714 said:


> Reading your post made me smile, friend! Enjoy it!! It? Enjoy THEM!


Thanks Steve, I'm sure I will. I was thinking how Christmas was just going to be just another day again this year... But now I will have two small Steinhart Christmas miracles to admire this year.


----------



## Boggy

Steinhart should make a 40-42mm Nav B Next!!!


----------



## JSal

Boggy said:


> Steinhart should make a 40-42mm Nav B Next!!!


I'm not sure Steinhart will ever do that. The original WWII German Luftwaffe Beobachtungsuhr timepieces were 55mm. So 47mm and 44mm is a great representative size as an homage to that watch for normal everyday wear.

But I have learned to say "never say never" because I swore up and down that Steinhart would never make one again when people asked for them to make the Ocean again in a 39mm size.

I said Günter prefers larger watches and he did it once and he will never do a 39mm Ocean again.

Well, one thing I forgot was that Günter loves and listens to his customers. And when he heard enough of them calling for the revival of a 39mm Ocean, he came through for them. So I was dead wrong and glad about it too because I am extremely happy for all the people who desired a Steinhart Ocean but felt that 42mm was just too big for them.

Now having said that, the Ocean is an homage to the older Rolex Submariners which were of the 39mm case size. So for Steinhart to offer a 39mm and a 42mm is not a stretch and very reasonable. 
But the original B-Uhr watches were 55mm so 47mm and 44mm are perfect homage sizes in my opinion. But to drop down to a 42mm or worse 40mm seems out of place to me and in my opinion would lose the charm and feel of the original.

Now that I've said that, there are one or two watchmakers out there who do a fabulous job in creating a small homage to the original B-Uhr and the one that I think does the best job is Stowa. They make a fine high quality watches and the watch they focus on the most in their line are homages to the Beobachtungsuhr. 
If I'm not mistaken they don't make one larger than 41mm and most are smaller.
On top of that they are one of the original 5 companies that made the original B-Uhr watches for the luftwaffe during WWII. While they are not exactly the same owners, the new owner Jörg is a nice person to deal with. I don't own a Stowa but I did have a Limited Edition ordered and paid for that for technical reasons never got built so he gave me a refund plus an additional 10% if I remember correctly because I had hung in and waited like two years while they tried to work things out before I dropped out. And yes it was one of the largest sizes they were ever going to produce. If memory serves me it was to be 42mm and a very unique design. 
While I wasn't fond of it being only 42mm I really wanted to have at least one Stowa in my collection because I really respected their craftsmanship. But it just wasn't to be and while I still do not own one, maybe I will some day if the right one comes along. Maybe Jörg will be bold enough to make one in 44 or 47mm and then I would have to have it to fill that hole in my collection.

The other company that makes a wide variety of movements and sizes from like 36mm all the way up to 55mm replicas is Laco. But if I were you and had to have a smaller 40 or 42mm B-Uhr style watch I would go with Stowa. They offer base movements but they also do many in-house movements and they are beautiful. You will pay a bit more but the extra cost is worth it over the Laco in my opinion.

The best all around for quality, and value is of course Steinhart. Dollar for dollar they are about impossible to beat and the owner (Günter) is probably the best and most caring guy in the business. He is not just a business owner he is a watch lover and collector like all of us.

If you haven't tried a Steinhart 44mm Nav.b on your wrist before I'd say before you even consider the others I suggested above, I'd suggest you try the Steinhart. 
Put it on and give it a week on your wrist. I don't even think it will take that long before you realize that it isn't as big as you thought and it fits quite well.

Günter knows what he's doing and if he thought it were necessary to have a 40 or 42 Nav.b in his line then he would have done it already.

Trust me, I think you will be surprised. If you live near Long Island New York I will even suggest we meet for coffee and I will let you try on my 44mm. I only own one Nav.b in 44mm except for two Nav.b chrono's. All my other Steinhart Nav.b watches are 47mm.

If you don't live close to me I'd suggest you create a post and ask if there is another member in your area that owns a Steinhart Nav.b 44 that they are willing to let you try on.

Good luck...


----------



## MrDagon007

A friend has a 40mm Stowa, very very nicely made indeed. Perhaps small for a flieger yet for many people a perfectly nice everyday watch.

You’d find though that a 44mm steinhart premium flieger is roughly similar in quality perception, though stowas have delicious heat blued hands.

For (too) much more money the iwc mark xviii is another superb 40mm flieger - when trying it I especially loved how marvelously thin it is. A rather perfect everyday watch if you can afford it.

These are but two of the 40mm variants out there. A 44mm steinhart flieger is however still wearable for many and offers an incredible quality/price ratio.


----------



## asrar.merchant

JSal said:


> Well as many here know, a Steinhart Nav. B-Uhr with a Handwind Unitas 6497-1 in-house movement modified to Central Second Hand and Stop Second Hacking is a love of mine and with the titanium case it is something Tony and myself have been asking Günter to do for some time.
> So when I received the Steinhart email today letting know these were available I had to jump on it and purchase both type A & B models and blow my credit card up...
> I'll worry about figuring out how to pay the credit card back later LoL
> 
> Can't wait till they arrive... I haven't purchased a watch in a long while because of my financial and health situation. But this purchase makes up for it and will be a Christmas Miracle for me.
> 
> Where are you Tony, I'm fairly certain you also grabbed both.
> 
> And Bill, are you in on these? I know you're a lover of a great handwind movement.


I can't put in words how much this post made me smile.

Very very happy to see you around and happy John. Super purchases and yes we know how eagerly you were waiting for these.

They deserve to be with you and we are looking forward to the pics..

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## twintop

Tom_ZG said:


> Does anyone know are hands painted or heated?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z


I read somewhere that the hands are heat blued. You can see a difference if you compare pics of the regular Nav and the newbies;-)


----------



## twintop

JSal said:


> Well as many here know, a Steinhart Nav. B-Uhr with a Handwind Unitas 6497-1 in-house movement modified to Central Second Hand and Stop Second Hacking is a love of mine and with the titanium case it is something Tony and myself have been asking Günter to do for some time.
> So when I received the Steinhart email today letting know these were available I had to jump on it and purchase both type A & B models and blow my credit card up...
> I'll worry about figuring out how to pay the credit card back later LoL
> 
> Can't wait till they arrive... I haven't purchased a watch in a long while because of my financial and health situation. But this purchase makes up for it and will be a Christmas Miracle for me.
> 
> Where are you Tony, I'm fairly certain you also grabbed both.
> 
> And Bill, are you in on these? I know you're a lover of a great handwind movement.


Glad to see you're back JSal. Always a pleasure to read your posts.
Hope you're doing well health wise buddy, enjoy those new fliegers!!!


----------



## lvt

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Nice watch for sure.

But I think most of folks here who love Steinhart watches are affordable-watches oriented. So maybe the price tag is a little too high for us without a saving plan for the watch.


----------



## Tony A.H

JSal said:


> Well as many here know, a Steinhart Nav. B-Uhr with a Handwind Unitas 6497-1 in-house movement modified to Central Second Hand and Stop Second Hacking is a love of mine and with the titanium case it is something Tony and myself have been asking Günter to do for some time.
> So when I received the Steinhart email today letting know these were available I had to jump on it and purchase both type A & B models and blow my credit card up...
> I'll worry about figuring out how to pay the credit card back later LoL
> 
> Can't wait till they arrive... I haven't purchased a watch in a long while because of my financial and health situation. But this purchase makes up for it and will be a Christmas Miracle for me.
> 
> Where are you Tony, I'm fairly certain you also grabbed both.
> 
> And Bill, are you in on these? I know you're a lover of a great handwind movement.


i'm right here John.
the Watches are Gorgeous. the Price is a Steal.. then we Dream about the rest.
nice seeing you here again.


----------



## Tony A.H

JSal said:


> The best all around for quality, and value is of course Steinhart. Dollar for dollar they are about impossible to beat and the owner (Günter) is probably the best and most caring guy in the business. He is not just a business owner he is a watch lover and collector like all of us.
> 
> If you haven't tried a Steinhart 44mm Nav.b on your wrist before I'd say before you even consider the others I suggested above, I'd suggest you try the Steinhart.
> Put it on and give it a week on your wrist. I don't even think it will take that long before you realize that it isn't as big as you thought and it fits quite well.


Totally agree with you.
have you seen the LACO with Modified Unitas center second?. the Price is 3 times higher than the Steinhart's.
Stowa makes nice pilots as well but again with a Unitas Caliber like this. be prepared to pay a lot more.

regarding the Size?. between 44 and 47 mm is quite significant.
speaking from my own experience. i have some 46mm Pilots, and when i wear'em they feel and look a bit smaller than the 47mm Steinharts. that's only 1 mm difference. so imagine a 3mm.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



twintop said:


> I read somewhere that the hands are heat blued. You can see a difference if you compare pics of the regular Nav and the newbies;-)


They are not (I confirmed that Stef Ambroise's statement on FB was incorrect). They are identical to the regular Nav's unfortunately, as you will see in my next post. I know there are quite a few of us who would have liked to see some heat blued hands though, alas.....


----------



## Watchfreek

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> One day I will get one. But right now, I have too many incoming watches, and this would get lost in the shuffle. I can admire the beauty of it though  and I hope there is a pilot crazed fan on this forum that will pick one up and post some pics (although the ones on Steinhart's website look amazing!!!!!!!)
> 
> I had to close the page before I bought it  It looks insane!!!!


Were you referring to me? Howya doin'? Been a while buddy 

I picked up two in fact...here's just a few quickies. Too tired to do a full blown review but suffice to say that they look and feel just like, if not exceeding their price tag - pics really don't do them justice and I have a feeling they surpass the quality of the previous central seconds models (although admittedly this is just based on photos as I have never handled the original CS models). Feel free to ask questions before others receive theirs and start sharing their impressions:


----------



## RustyBin5

Just too large for my taste. So it won't be my next steinhart. Undoubtedly a fine watch and a pretty movement and the size makes sense for the style of watch it is. Just too big. A 44mm version could have tempted me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

This lovely pair are rocking my world just now. Wonder if a 39mm GMT is in the pipeline. I had to buy old ones to get that size









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpcdude

Seems like a 39mm OVM is around the corner!


----------



## RustyBin5

Now that's gonna be a crowd pleaser lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

Considering the price, I had expected thermal blued hands. Still beauties though.


----------



## Tony A.H

Great pictures of Gorgeous watches.
Congratulations Big D.
i do agree. they looks classier/fancier than the 1st Generation. especially with the New beautiful Dial Color that makes the watches unique and unlike all other Pilot watches we've seen..


----------



## yankeexpress

First batch of the New 39mm OVM exclusive to AD Gnomon sold out in under a day, expecting to eventually see more available even though this is an LE of unannounced volume.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



MrDagon007 said:


> Considering the price, I had expected thermal blued hands. Still beauties though.


Whilst it is rather disappointing not to get termatically blued hands with them, the price tag fairly reflects the extensive upgrades to the movement - it is not ONLY a conversion of a REGULAR 6497 to CS but a total upgrade in performance as well. Look carefully. ...


----------



## MrDagon007

Yes it is for sure an interesting movement, and a pretty one too.
Also cool that they used bgw9 lume.


----------



## RustyBin5

yankeexpress said:


> First batch of the New 39mm OVM exclusive to AD Gnomon sold out in under a day, expecting to eventually see more available even though this is an LE of unannounced volume.


Don't think gnomon have done a Ltd edition run of over 300 before, although if memory serves the Ocean One Vintage OOV DLC was an Un-numbered edition that ran to 200

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchycm

JSal said:


> Thanks for your concern Tom. I'm still hanging on although pain is still a big issue and money is scarce. And even more scarce now. LoL
> 
> Thanks Steve, I'm sure I will. I was thinking how Christmas was just going to be just another day again this year... But now I will have two small Steinhart Christmas miracles to admire this year.


Well well, look what the cat dragged in. The crazy old guy is back!


----------



## JSal

pinchycm said:


> Well well, look what the cat dragged in. The crazy old guy is back!


Hey pinchycm, long time no talky....


----------



## RustyBin5

Lots of bezel "play" but it's awfy nice.....







and a gratuitous shot of my steinhart collection. Seem to recall being accused of not being a collector recently hahaha.







maybe I'm not - maybe "hoarder" would be more correct 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

RustyBin5 said:


> .....and a gratuitous shot of my steinhart collection. Seem to recall being accused of not being a collector recently hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I'm not - maybe "hoarder" would be more correct
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, this, an upcoming models thread is such a relevant place to be posting your goodies for sale.....but I guess any oppprtunity eh? Having been kicked off another fan group on Facebook is pretty bad for business eh? Just a friendly reminder not to push it mate. Trails of evidence are left on the internet.......The last laugh may be on you...haha


----------



## RustyBin5

Watchfreek said:


> Oh yeah, this, an upcoming models thread is such a relevant place to be posting your goodies for sale.....but I guess any oppprtunity eh? Having been kicked off another fan group on Facebook is pretty bad for business eh? Just a friendly reminder not to push it mate. Trails of evidence are left on the internet.......The last laugh may be on you...haha


Look what the cat dragged in. The self appointed princess for the brand Steinhart. Knew you couldn't resist a snipe lol. Goodies for sale? Trails of evidence? You really need to get over yourself mate...it's embarrassing. Far as I can recall I've sold a Mach1 and a debaufre explorer... and more recently an ocean bronze and an OVM mk1 (replaced with OVM 39mm) in 3 yrs, so no I'm not worried about anything. Your so delusional it's quite frightening.

You're the one with previous-you can scroll back through this thread and see where you accused me of all sorts and then also claimed I had no collection as I wasn't a collector. So yeah the picture is for you . Guess you better go dig up this evidence for all to see lmao. I look forward to reading it. Oh and for the record it's the NEW and upcoming releases thread, and since 2 of my three pics are of the OVM gnomon 39mm.... and the third also shows it - well it shows your issue is with me which is quite funny. A little pathetic, but funny nonetheless. ?

Oh and btw none are for sale. I mentioned that a month ago on this thread and nothing's changed, in fact I'm wanting to buy another Steinhart soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



RustyBin5 said:


> Look what the cat dragged in. The self appointed princess for the brand Steinhart. Knew you couldn't resist a snipe lol. Goodies for sale? Trails of evidence? You really need to get over yourself mate...it's embarrassing. Far as I can recall I've sold a Mach1 and a debaufre explorer... and more recently an ocean bronze and an OVM mk1 (replaced with OVM 39mm) in 3 yrs, so no I'm not worried about anything. Your so delusional it's quite frightening.
> 
> You're the one with previous-you can scroll back through this thread and see where you accused me of all sorts and then also claimed I had no collection as I wasn't a collector. So yeah the picture is for you . Guess you better go dig up this evidence for all to see lmao. I look forward to reading it. Oh and for the record it's the NEW and upcoming releases thread, and since 2 of my three pics are of the OVM gnomon 39mm.... and the third also shows it - well it shows your issue is with me which is quite funny. A little pathetic, but funny nonetheless. ?
> 
> Oh and btw none are for sale. I mentioned that a month ago on this thread and nothing's changed, in fact I'm wanting to buy another Steinhart soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really now......? I KNOW there were a few MORE deals in the past few months that you have conveniently failed to disclose. NONE are for sale eh? Really? People do speak to each other, and IM's are perfect logs of conversations, in case you are not aware? Have you lied so much that you have forgotten what you have said to whom just recently? And btw I did not say you had no collection. I implicated that your claim to be a collector is a total scam. Sure you have a collection - currently a collection of hard to sell items that you have overpaid on - ouch!

There is good reason why you were banned from the different fan groups - even without my help. Admins of differenr groups do communicate with each other. Members communicate with each other. As I said, don't push it. Being banned from the rest of the FB groups and here on WUS is obviously not going to be to your advantage. Just stop insulting people's intelligence...


----------



## RustyBin5

Oh stop . Banned for what? Buying the occasional watch? Selling the occasional watch? Having a collection of watches I like? Having the temerity to disagree with YOU?

Just don't understand you. If I have missed one deal what of it? It's got nothing to do with you or anyone else lol. And how is my being a collector a scam lmao. I have a collection ergo I'm a collector. Going too fast for you? Your attitude is so toxic and as yet all you've said is I've sold a watch here and there. It's obvious to anyone except the hard of thinking that I'm a fan of the brand. Oh and while you're at it why not ask a couple of the admins you refer to about me. Two have actually approached me to see if I would sell a particular watch and I said no, so since you all talk you should know that. . I think you'll find on talking to them that I contribute regularly and don't sell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Alright you two, enough is enough already as this feud is getting old. If you want to continue this trash talk then put it in PM's and knock yourselves out. But keep it out of the public forums.
This thread has long been a Steinhart fan mainstay and source for discussing what's new and what's upcoming. 
As the OP of this thread I'd really appreciate it and consider it a favor if you would stop so that the admins and/or mods don't have to come in here and clean things up or worse, close and lock it down. 
No one really wants to read this stuff you're both writing and if they do then there is always PM's for that and you can share it and discuss it with whom you like. 

Hope you guys understand where I'm coming from and that I'm not saying this to offend either of you. I'm just saying that this isn't the place for it. 

Thanks in advance for your understanding. 
John

P.S. Now let's get back to talking about Steinhart Watches. Seems my order for the two Central Seconds Nav.b watches shipped out fast but have been sitting at Customs in Memphis Tennessee since this past Sunday. I have spoken to FedEx twice since then and they say that they have sent an email to Steinhart to request a form that needs to be filled out. I forget the name now but it's the sheet that has the parts breakdown if I remember correctly. I'm going to attempt to contact Steinhart myself and see what's holding things up. 

On another subject, what else do you think Steinhart will release before Christmas. 
Or do you think this is it for new releases until after the holidays are over?


----------



## RustyBin5

Fine by me. Not me that is shooting the arrows....just responding to a public accusation. Anyway as you say, moving on 

I think that's it for this year. The 39mm range has already gained significant traction and I would expect to see a 39mm gmt thrown into the mix fairly soon. Total guess but maybe in the spring? Be nice if it was a bidirectional bezel if they do a Pepsi...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;quot;*

LOL, great to see you're as feisty as ever despite what you have endured and probably enduring still John
Great that you have re-emerged just in time to lay claim on this long awaited event too. Congrats on your new acquisitions - I sure love mine (why wouldn't I? I am the "Prince of Steinhart", duh!). Anyway, hope you get yours soon. Sorry that you will have some duties slapped onto these (>$800)....

Here's some more of my "contribution" to this thread....(N.B. NONE of them are for sale "but if offer too good to refuse then well I guess I would have to" ha! )

Happy Humpday all!


----------



## MrDagon007

JSal said:


> On another subject, what else do you think Steinhart will release before Christmas.
> Or do you think this is it for new releases until after the holidays are over?


It's probably over for now. Would not be good practice to launch another watch and then delaying deliveries because of EOY holidays.

What would be cool (to me) is to see a fixed bezel watch in the 39mm line, something militarish/pilotish like the 41mm fixed bezel Tudor Black Bay or the 38mm MKII Hawkinge (I have the latter, it homages the Mark 11 RAF pilot watch). Not necessarily an homage, rather that style of watch.


----------



## Watchfreek

Their office will be closed within the next couple of weeks (IIRC it might even be the end of this week). So yeah, no more for now.......


----------



## JSal

*Re: &amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;quot;*



Watchfreek said:


> (N.B. that NONE of them are for sale "but if offer too good to refuse then well I guess I would have to" ha! .....


OK Dave, is getting the last say in the pissing match what you wanted?

Well, then I hope you have it and enjoy it. Hopefully Rusty will keep his word and let it go. And all I'd like for Christmas is to see you gentlemen shake hands (metaphorically) and actually use your energy and intelligence (which I know you both have a lot of) and maybe work together to help and educate others just finding Steinhart and/or the watch collecting hobby. 


Watchfreek said:


> Their office will be closed within the next couple of weeks (IIRC it might even be the end of this week). So yeah, no more for now.......


And in case anyone needs to know when Steinhart will be "OFFICIALLY" closing and re-opening for the Christmas and New Years holidays it is as follows...

*On Friday December 22nd at 12 noon Steinhart will be closing for the Christmas Holidays, and re-opening on Monday January 8th at 9am local time.*

The above information was given to me last week by an employee of Steinhart so you can rely on it accuracy.

So there are still 8.5 days left to make a purchase and still have it shipped before they close. And I agree that there probably won't be anything else released till after they reopen in January but I was just throwing it out there for conversation.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;quot;*



JSal said:


> OK Dave, is getting the last say in the pissing match what you wanted?
> 
> Well, then I hope you have it and enjoy it. Hopefully Rusty will keep his word and let it go. And all I'd like for Christmas is to see you gentlemen shake hands (metaphorically) and actually use your energy and intelligence (which I know you both have a lot of) and maybe work together to help and educate others just finding Steinhart and/or the watch collecting hobby.


Not really John. I wasn't the one who stirred things up by bringing the topic back up again. I let it go long ago before he posted those totally irrelevant photos, twice, but hopefully he'd finally realized how much I and others really know by now. I have said what I need to say already.

Wishing you and your loved ones a Merry Christmas too btw......


----------



## sinner777

I have not seen this much chick fight since last MMA womans tournament...

On topic : kudos to to Gunther for 39 mm range.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Yeah lots of buyers and Enthusaist’s in the market are loving the 39mm. Steinhart has done it all right this year like all other years. 

I am waiting to see a 39 on my wrist. Might like it who knows. 

I end up liking everything Steinhart makes. 


Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## TheGanzman

I recommend that EVERYONE (re)watch the "sledgehammer-pickaxe fight" between Michael Pare & Willem Dafoe in the movie "Streets Of Fire" and get your testosterone release vicariously through THEM - Yeah!


----------



## cadomniel

when I started this hobby i had this Robert Poseidon GMT 39mm in 2011. It was pretty nice and fit me well. Then I got tired of Rolex homages. I flipped it and and a few Stowas and bought an Omega SMP.
I had a 14060M , 16570, 114270. I think I appreciate these homages more now that I've had time with the real thing.


----------



## utzelu

Really need to flip my Ocean 1 Black and get the 39 mm version. I now find the 42 mm to be too large for my taste. I think 39 - 40 mm to be the sweet spot for me.


----------



## JSal

The central second hand Nav.b watches finally arrived today after a 4 day paperwork delay in customs. 
I looked at them over fairly quickly and tried them on. They are absolutely amazing looking watches. The straps included are also beautiful, very supple and compliment the watches extremely well. At my request they also included the correct size for my wrist which was a nice touch.

The only issue I have is a very small one and that is they did not make a special buckle for the watch. They used their standard parts bin 18mm media blasted titanium buckles. The buckles are nice but the media blasted titanium finish does not match the beautiful brushed titanium finish the cases of the watches have. 
I wrote to them and asked if they had any brushed titanium buckles or if they would brush a pair for me but they respectfully declined. 
Since they would not brush them for me I ordered a pair in the media blasted Ti finish and I will brush them myself. If they don't come out to my liking I will have my jeweler brush them. 
The reason I ordered two more instead of using the two that came with the watches is so I can brush the new ones without harming the originals. If I'm pleased with how they come out I will put them on the extra straps included with the watches and then I will brush the two originals.

I also found something strange... Steinhart usually sends out a couple of bars of their special holiday chocolate bars and/or some other small gift with a watch purchase during the holidays. 
This year all I received was the watches.  I have to admit I was a little disappointed since these are the most expensive watches Steinhart has ever offered for sale and I purchased both models.

Oh well, I can't complain really. As these watches are extremely beautiful and a great value for what you are receiving with these very special movements which are elegantly decorated.

I didn't have time for pictures of the watches as last night was the early preview of the new Star Wars movie "The Last Jedi".... I always go to the early previews and they are very late shows. The showing I went to started at 1 AM and I always try to choose the IMAX 3D theatre as it is an amazing difference which makes you feel as if you are there and a part of the movie. 
The show ended about 3:30 AM and was absolutely fantastic. One of the best episodes yet and it has many plot twists. I highly recommend seeing it if you are a Star Wars fan. If you are not a fan and haven't been following the triple trilogy saga over the last 40 years, then you may not care to because there will be much you don't understand.

I do plan to see it again with friends during the holidays and will probably watch it again when it's released to video as I do with all the episodes.

Enjoy, and I will put up some photos of the CSH Nav.b watches in the near future.

*12/21..UPDATE:* As I previously mentioned the titanium buckles included with my watches were a media blasted finish and did not match the brushed satin titanium finish of the watch case. So I wrote Steinhart and asked if they had the correct buckles or if they could brush two for me. 
I was told they did not have them and they did not do finishing work. 
So I ordered two of the same buckles like the ones on my watches and decided that I would brush the finish on them myself and if I didn't like the way they came out I would still have my originals. 
I think I may have also written Günter an email about the buckles too but I can't remember.

Well a few days after I placed the order for the buckles I received a PayPal refund for both of the buckles I ordered and a note that said they were sorry that my watches came with the wrong buckles and that they were sending me the correct ones for free. And they even sent them via FedEx Priority.

So I'm thinking Günter may have had something to do with getting me the correct ones when he found out about the buckle mix up.

Well they arrived today and they match the case perfectly. So I installed them on the straps that came mounted to the watches. Then I took the original ones and broke out my Bergeon Fiberglass Scratch Removal Pens and started brushing the buckles. They took me approximately 30 minutes each to do and they came out great. I then mounted them on the extra chocolate brown straps that came with the watches.

So I'm sure Steinhart has probably checked the remaining watches they have in stock and corrected the problem if any other were incorrect. But if anyone purchased these and they came with the media blasted buckles, you can easily brush them with the Pens I mentioned. If you don't have them or don't want to buy the pens, then I would write Steinhart at the after sales email address [email protected] and let them know and they will send you the correct buckles.

Dave, you're the only other person that I know that purchased the CSH watches. What finish did your buckles come with?


----------



## RustyBin5

Going to see Star Wars with my son this afternoon then prob spend from now till Xmas finishing Xmas preparations due to mum having a stroke and us doing Xmas dinner this year - so I'll wish an early "merry Xmas" and "happy new year" to you all just now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

JSal said:


> The only issue I have is a small one and that is that they did not make a special buckle for the watch. They used their standard 18mm media blasted titanium buckles which don't match the case of the watches which are Brushed titanium.
> So I asked if they had any brushed or if they would brush a pair for me but they declined.
> So I ordered a pair and I will brush them myself. If they don't come out good enough I will have my jeweler brush them.
> The reason I ordered two more instead of using the two that came with the watches is that I will brush the new ones. If I like how they come out I will put them on the extra straps included with the watches. I will also then brush the original two.
> 
> I also found something strange... Steinhart usually sends out a couple of bars of their chocolate and/or some other small gift with a watch purchase during the holidays.
> This year all I received was the watches. I was a bit disappointed since these are the most expensive watches they've ever offered for sale and I purchased both.


Elsewhere on the forum I read a recommendation regarding restoring the as new look of the Pelagos, which is made from titanium, was to simply use a green kitchen pad (by 3M I think), and rub it a few times in the same direction. Worth searching the thread.

And, if we ever meet, I will treat you on nice Belgium chocolate!


----------



## asrar.merchant

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I thought this was only a NEW and Upcoming model thread.

But seems more like an everything conversation thread. So keep at it... post your watch reviews and regular outings details here, who cares about what watches Steinhart releases or wishes to release...

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## RustyBin5

I do like this OVM 39mm. It's a shame there's a "but" though....

Spoken to 5 other owners and it seems the large amount of movement/play in the bezel is the same for them. I don't use the bezel a huge amount but just knowing it's got this issue is a little disappointing. I only have 2 steinharts that are 39mm, this OVM and an old 39 coke gmt. Interestingly the old gmt bezel doesn't have the issue. Be interested to know if any techies in here know what is the root cause?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

the "play" is there when turning the bezel, but it doesn't move when set. This is my experience. It is actually very tight comparing to other watches, which I personally prefer.

So far the minimum "play" when turning the bezel/ most accurate indexing comes from my CWC and PO 8900, while CWC is slightly better than PO.


----------



## Tony A.H

hmmm, maybe the U.S Customs ate your Chocolate bars :think:.
Congratulations John on these 2 very Special pieces :-!. post some pictures when you get a chance.please


----------



## JSal

Tony A.H said:


> hmmm, maybe the U.S Customs ate your Chocolate bars :think:.
> Congratulations John on these 2 very Special pieces :-!. post some pictures when you get a chance.please


Nope, the box did not appear to have been opened. All the original tape seemed to be intact. So the Steinhart Santa passed my box by and didn't put in any chocolate or any other goodies that I've received in Christmas' past... 

I did get an email notification that my credit card was charged by FedEx for $62.51 which isn't too bad. I was expecting it to be a bit more. So I'm pleased with that.

I also received notification that the 2 extra buckles I ordered have been assigned a tracking number and are on the way. When they arrive I will be brushing them to see if I can match the finish of the cases.

Pictures will come as soon as I have a chance.
My advise to you Tony is to ask Günter to keep two aside for you so you don't miss out on these. 
While they aren't the exact "spec" we had requested and hoped for, they do have an amazingly hypnotic effect. The soft grayish tones of the dial, along with the perfectly brushed titanium, and the marvelously tanned, supple leather straps with their added touch of a pre-worn patina puts the proverbial ribbon and bow on the whole package.
When looking at them you seem to be unable to look away. Their beauty keeps you fixated on them and as I already mentioned they induce an hypnotic effect.


----------



## JSal

.
*UPDATE on the Buckles for my CSH Nav.B watches:*

As I previously mentioned the titanium buckles included with my watches were a media blasted finish and did not match the brushed satin titanium finish of the watch case. So I wrote Steinhart and asked if they had the correct buckles or if they could brush two for me. 
I was told they did not have them and they did not do finishing work. 
So I ordered two of the same buckles like the ones on my watches and decided that I would brush the finish on them myself and if I didn't like the way they came out I would still have my originals. 
I think I may have also written Günter an email about the buckles too but I can't remember.

Well a few days after I placed the order for the buckles I received a PayPal refund for both of the buckles I ordered and a note that said they were sorry that my watches came with the wrong buckles and that they were sending me the correct ones for free. And they even sent them via FedEx Priority.

So I'm thinking Günter may have had something to do with getting me the correct ones when he found out about the buckle mix up.

Well they arrived today and they match the case perfectly. So I installed them on the straps that came mounted to the watches. Then I took the original ones and broke out my Bergeon Fiberglass Scratch Removal Pens and started brushing the buckles. They took me approximately 30 minutes each to do and they came out great. I then mounted them on the extra chocolate brown straps that came with the watches.

So I'm sure Steinhart has probably checked the remaining watches they have in stock and corrected the problem if any other were incorrect. But if anyone purchased these and they came with the media blasted buckles, you can easily brush them with the Pens I mentioned. If you don't have them or don't want to buy the pens, then I would write Steinhart at the after sales email address [email protected] and let them know and they will send you the correct buckles.

Dave, you're the only other person that I know that purchased the CSH watches. What finish did your buckles come with?


----------



## asrar.merchant

The first Steinhart that caught my attention and hooked me crazily to the brand is finally coming to me... after many years and much thought and finally when it became impossible to get is when I got my senses right ..... yeah I go dense at times... what was I thinking not jumping on this one...

Can't wait for the One & Only - Marine Timer 

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> The first Steinhart that caught my attention and hooked me crazily to the brand is finally coming to me... after many years and much thought and finally when it became impossible to get is when I got my senses right ..... yeah I go dense at times... what was I thinking not jumping on this one...
> 
> Can't wait for the One & Only - Marine Timer
> 
> Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


Asrar, I thought for sure you had purchased one. I remember years ago when I wanted one they were out of stock for so long and it was driving me crazy until I received it. That watch will always be in my collection and I will never sell it. The watch is just so unique. 
Have you seen Tony's? I think he has more than one and Tony owns a very special one of a kind prototype version with the black dial that was never released. 
He also removed the fob on one of them which I love and feel makes the watch so different from everything else.

I think Steinhart retired that model didn't they? So I'm assuming that you purchased it second hand from another member.

You're going to love it. Wear it in the best of health.

PS... there was one thing that bothered me about the watch when I got mine... 
The original strap that came with the watch was amazing and by the time I ordered mine they did not have any more of those straps and the watch was now coming with something different. 
So I contacted Katharina back then and she knew me pretty well and she looked very hard for me to see if she could obtain one of the original straps but she was unsuccessful. She did say she found a strap that was nice and was similar but I thanked her for all her efforts and said that I would find something else for the watch. I ended up putting on a beautiful handmade MEVA strap.
Although I would still love to find one of those original ones. I saw a member selling one with the strap once and I offered him money and a brand new strap to replace the one he had if he would give me the used original. But for some odd reason he wouldn't do it.


----------



## asrar.merchant

John, good and kind words as always buddy. Thank you very much for you wishes. 

What you remember is me going on and on about how I loved it and how nice it is. Unfortunately I never got to getting one. I waited too long and they retired that model as you rightly said. 

I saw Tony’s black one. It’s a super special one. Tony has some lovely pieces, may he enjoy them in good health always. 

I can imagine exactly what you felt till you received it bro. As I feel just the same. Yes it’s a keeper forever just because it’s so so unique. 

Nope I didn’t purchase from another member. You can say this is the last one ever. 

Thanks a ton for the best wishes bro. I wish you the same with the two recent lovely Nav B you acquired and with all your collection. 

Show us pics too when you can. Good health to you my brother. 


Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> John, good and kind words as always buddy. Thank you very much for you wishes.
> 
> What you remember is me going on and on about how I loved it and how nice it is. Unfortunately I never got to getting one. I waited too long and they retired that model as you rightly said.
> 
> I saw Tony's black one. It's a super special one. Tony has some lovely pieces, may he enjoy them in good health always.
> 
> I can imagine exactly what you felt till you received it bro. As I feel just the same. Yes it's a keeper forever just because it's so so unique.
> 
> Nope I didn't purchase from another member. You can say this is the last one ever.
> 
> Thanks a ton for the best wishes bro. I wish you the same with the two recent lovely Nav B you acquired and with all your collection.
> 
> Show us pics too when you can. Good health to you my brother.
> 
> Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


Thanks Asrar. Always a pleasure to chat with you my brother.

I have a very good idea what you mean when you wrote "this is the last one ever" but I won't say here. Let's just say it was a similar scenario as Bill's original Red Le Mans which I believe you are familiar with the beautiful story behind that watch.

In case you didn't notice, I added a "PS" to my original response to your post about the Timer...

I'm excited for you to finally be getting this very special and unique, love it or hate it watch. 
I say that because it is so unique and I've never seen anyone say it just ok. They either absolutely love it or they hate it. And you Tony and myself Love it.

I'm sad Steinhart retired it but I'm guessing it wasn't selling as much as it once was. 
I had always hoped that Günter would have made a Limited Edition version with a high end Premium 6498 movement with Swan Neck Regulation and other enhancements and decorations. 
But I don't think that will happen now. So what I may do some day is try to obtain another Steinhart watch that shows wear to the case so the price is right and then swap movements.

The only other watch I can think of that uses a Premium Unitas 6498 movement is the Marine Chronometer Premium which I own two of. But I'm not breaking up that set. So I may have to wait a long time till another one comes along and then I could swap movements.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Big job that John the swap of the movement. Yet it’s the only way possible as of now to get what you want .. 

Yes you are right I totally missed on the PS part. 

Thankfully mine is going to come with the original strap as was in the product pic. 

Looks lovely. 

The MEVA is always a great match to all Steinhart watches. Top straps that. 




Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant

You are right about the idea you have... let’s leave it to that.. 

Also yes you are absolutely right about this watch. It’s a hate it or love it watch. No mid ground. 


Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> Big job that John the swap of the movement. Yet it's the only way possible as of now to get what you want ..


It's actually not that big of a job. I've done the work before and as long as I find the correct donor movement it's a swap of dials and hands and it drops right in.

The trick is to find the donor watch/movement.


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> Thankfully mine is going to come with the original strap as was in the product pic.


Very few of the product pics show the original strap that came with the watch back in 2008... the strap was changed and so we're most of the pictures.

If your strap looks like the ones pictured below then you have the original strap, but I'm doubtful that it will.
















The later strap was more of a dark chocolate brown like this one below, and did not have the metal keeper like the the ones above...


----------



## JSal

Those original straps have been out of production for many years so finding one used on an older Marine Timer would be about the only way to obtain one. 

Katharina said she went thru every draw and box (at the old location before they moved) and basically turned the place upside down for days trying to find me one of those straps. And that was at least 6 years ago just after they they switched to the new strap.

It's not that it's anything special it's just something I was and still am particularly fond of.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Not able to see pics mate. They don’t load 


Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> Not able to see pics mate. They don't load
> 
> Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


They should be ok now. I was re-doing them and adding a pic of the later strap too.

Refresh your page and you should be able to see them all now.


----------



## Hornet99

Any of you Steinhart fans want some fun defending their honour?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/stories-mistaking-steinhart-rolex-3464553-45.html#post44844273


----------



## asrar.merchant

You are right John. Mine is without the steel keeper. So it’s not the old one. 

It’s more of a stock strap from them and a new one. 

The old one will be hard to find. But I will be looking for both of us now. 
First for you and second for me. 




Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## yankeexpress

Hornet99 said:


> Any of you Steinhart fans want some fun defending their honour?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/stories-mistaking-steinhart-rolex-3464553-45.html#post44844273


Nope, you are holding down the fort with the hoy-paloy.


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> You are right John. Mine is without the steel keeper. So it's not the old one.
> 
> It's more of a stock strap from them and a new one.
> 
> The old one will be hard to find. But I will be looking for both of us now.
> First for you and second for me.
> 
> Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


I had a very strong feeling it wasn't and I would have been totally amazed if it was.

Like I said it went out of production 6+ years ago and then they replaced it with that brown one I posted. They probably changed that one too because if I remember correctly I received a strap that was very light in color and very plain. 
Katharina gave her absolute all to try to dig one up for me but as it turned out there were none to be found. 
It's just a flieger style strap that has a stitch pattern that I love combined with a stippled orange/brown leather with an added patina and the metal keeper. 
Being this type of strap it has a very long tail which many find too long.

This strap is very similar in style with a long tail and metal keeper, but lacks the stitching and color of the original Marine Timer strap. I own several of these straps and I put them on my Nav.b and other B-Uhr watches. It's a nice leather that is a nice brown color with a great vintage look.

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/...fliegerband-marone-old-vintage-groesse-m.html

This is a nice band that has a similar color to the original and I think would look nice on the Marine Timer. If I were you I would ask Günter to swap this one for the one that comes with your watch until we can find the original if we ever do.

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/...m/armband-hellbraun-mit-nieten-groesse-m.html

Like I said before the only way we will find one is used on an old Marine Timer. 
I've only come across one and I made the seller a great offer to sell me the strap but he wouldn't bite. I think he thought I was trying to screw him in some way. 
I offered him a brand new Vintage Marone strap like the first one above and I offered to give him $50 on top of that. And mind you his strap was used. It wasn't beat up but it was clearly used. 
Till this day I still cannot figure out for the life of me why he wouldn't take that deal. 
It was a no brainer. The new strap would have made his watch look more like new and he could have still sold the watch for the same money or more, plus make an additional $50. Some people just don't get it. If I was in his shoes I would have done that deal all day.


----------



## Hornet99

yankeexpress said:


> Nope, you are holding down the fort with the hoy-paloy.


I can see it turning nasty soon.......


----------



## yankeexpress

Hornet99 said:


> I can see it turning nasty soon.......


Yeah, the Pubic forum is full of nasty snobs


----------



## Hornet99

yankeexpress said:


> Yeah, the Pubic forum is full of nasty snobs


Ain't that the truth.......


----------



## asrar.merchant

John you were totally right. My watch came with a similar to original colour strap but not that same strap. 

Yet I am more ham happy with it. I couldn’t ask for more. Günter does way too much for me already and I don’t like to ask anymore of him.

Added to that I am happy with everything Steinhart so there is no reason I trouble him further. 

This strap is lovely and supple too. 

I love also the strap you suggested. High taste John, really marvelous. Would be a perfect match the color. 

Only question I have is : is the rivets acceptable with the Marinetimer. Isn’t that an Aviation / Flieger only thing... 

What do you think.. 

Also another decision i have made is to buy only straps that are shown as size S on the Steinhart website as for my small Indian wrists..


Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## JSal

asrar.merchant said:


> John you were totally right. My watch came with a similar to original colour strap but not that same strap.
> 
> Yet I am more ham happy with it. I couldn't ask for more. Günter does way too much for me already and I don't like to ask anymore of him.
> 
> Added to that I am happy with everything Steinhart so there is no reason I trouble him further.
> 
> This strap is lovely and supple too.
> 
> I love also the strap you suggested. High taste John, really marvelous. Would be a perfect match the color.
> 
> *Only question I have is : is the rivets acceptable with the Marinetimer. Isn't that an Aviation / Flieger only thing...
> 
> What do you think.. *
> 
> Also another decision i have made is to buy only straps that are shown as size S on the Steinhart website as for my small Indian wrists..
> 
> Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


You are 100% correct... It is a Flieger strap and they contradict each other. 
In just about every other situation like this I would not combine the two for just the reason you mentioned. But I just love that strap and I like the way it looks on that watch. The other thing is that only real watch enthusiasts would notice something like that so if I were to wear the combo no one would be the wiser.

I have to say that the one you received with the watch is the perfect compromise.
There are no rivets, no metal keeper, or long tail. Yet the color seems to be a very close match and it has the same X-Box stitching. So I think Günter may have hand picked the strap for you. He has great taste.


----------



## asrar.merchant

JSal said:


> You are 100% correct... It is a Flieger strap and they contradict each other.
> In just about every other situation like this I would not combine the two for just the reason you mentioned. But I just love that strap and I like the way it looks on that watch. The other thing is that only real watch enthusiasts would notice something like that so if I were to wear the combo no one would be the wiser.
> 
> I have to say that the one you received with the watch is the perfect compromise.
> There are no rivets, no metal keeper, or long tail. Yet the color seems to be a very close match and it has the same X-Box stitching. So I think Günter may have hand picked the strap for you. He has great taste.


I do agree to what you said above. Yes only freaks would notice. And factually speaking even the X Box style stitch on mine is more of an aviation theme stitch..

Yes I too like the strap color and fit on this and I have a strong feeling that Günter did hand pick the strap as surprisingly the size is perfect and he knows the strap size for me.

After reading your comment about the long tail on the earlier one, I am glad I didn't get that as it would be just too long for me and would make the strap useless for me.. so in all ways I am very very happy with the watch and the entire package.

Looks lovely on mesh too ..

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## mkeric1

RustyBin5 said:


> Going to see Star Wars with my son this afternoon then prob spend from now till Xmas finishing Xmas preparations due to mum having a stroke and us doing Xmas dinner this year - so I'll wish an early "merry Xmas" and "happy new year" to you all just now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same to you and your family i hope your mom gets better soon


----------



## Boggy

I wonder what will be the 1st new release of Steinhart for 2018? My guess is Coke and Pepsi in 39mms!


----------



## taifighter

I want them to make a stainless steel version of the Ocean 500 with mirrored edge hands. Photoshopped some mockups:









Following photoshopped from:













Mirrored edge hands work nicely for legibility in glare:


----------



## Tony A.H

looks great on your wrist Mister.
that strap is so beautiful . compliment the watch perfectly.. Mabrouk.

surprised to see you wearing on your right wrist. that would drive me nuts.
the only way i'd wear it like that if the strap is tight. but that would be uncomfortable too.. 
you must have a secret then :think: ;-).
wear it in good health.



asrar.merchant said:


> Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant

Hahaha thank you for the compliments Dr. Tony. Alhamdulillah. 

The watch in indeed special and looks lovely. 

I sometimes wonder how I am able to wear and like the 48mm size. But I don’t seem to have any complains. 

I always wear all my watches on my right wrist only. I know the crown and guard is here a bit of a thing but honestly speaking I have totally gotten used to it in half a day and now it seems nothing but nice... doesn’t hurt one bit. 

And yes I do wear it snug/tight enough to not move. I hate movement of the watch on the wrist. So that works for me as the watch doesn’t move at all from the position I wear it and intend to keep it in. 

Thanks again for the kind words. I am glad and very thankful to have gotten this watch finally just in time. 


Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## spain72

...but the best version of the Marine Timer is owned by Tony A.H.! 

Hello, my friend. I was passing by and stopped to say "hello"!


----------



## cadomniel

regarding 39mm GMT .. Steinhart responded on instagram "hmm I think so"


----------



## sonofstin

I hope they do a new version of the Legacy in 39mm. I would die.


----------



## Tony A.H

spain72 said:


> ...but the best version of the Marine Timer is owned by Tony A.H.!
> 
> Hello, my friend. I was passing by and stopped to say "hello"!


hey stranger. always good to see you here .
Happy New year.. drop by more often .

Cheers


----------



## taifighter

Whoa that would look amazing!


----------



## heyheyuw

sonofstin said:


> I hope they do a new version of the Legacy in 39mm. I would die.


39mm, black explorer dial. I just got a little tear in my eye.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Since Steinhart is especially successful with homages, I thought that this bit of watch humour would be apt. H. Moser, the small high luxury maker, recently and very much tongue in cheek made a watch homaging several iconic watches - at once, in one watch! 
I wouldn't ever wear it, but thought it was a good joke...


----------



## spain72

I will try but I am a little busy somewhere else. 
I wish you a very happy new year.


----------



## Boggy




----------



## Boggy

Hoping that this is a good looking watch. Color combination looks very good. With blue and patinated markings. Looks like a GMT!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Watchfreek

The blue is just the light bouncing off the sapphire....


----------



## RustyBin5

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> The blue is just the light bouncing off the sapphire....


It does look that way. Intriguing font. No idea re this one. Metal has a titanium look to it. Might just be the photo though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boggy

I envy you for having privy to Steinhart's projects  Too bad, it ain't a smaller pilot 



Watchfreek said:


> The blue is just the light bouncing off the sapphire....


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*



Boggy said:


> I envy you for having privy to Steinhart's projects  Too bad, it ain't a smaller pilot


It's really nothing to be proud of. I still have to pay full price for them and wait for the offical release in most cases. Here's my crude attempt at replicating the blue hue on the edge of the crystal of my CS:


----------



## Boggy

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*

Nevertheless, it's nice to see new releases in advance. I really hope Steinhart comes up with a smaller pilot. Perhaps kill the 47mm, retain the 44mm and release a 40mm 



Watchfreek said:


> It's really nothing to be proud of. I still have to pay full price for them and wait for the offical release in most cases. Here's my crude attempt at replicating the blue hue on the edge of the crystal of my CS:


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;quot;*



Boggy said:


> Nevertheless, it's nice to see new releases in advance. I really hope Steinhart comes up with a smaller pilot. Perhaps kill the 47mm, retain the 44mm and release a 40mm


Noooo please don't! Lol 

The reason I first chose Steinhart over the likes of Archimedes for my pilots is exactly because they offered larger sizes. To me pilots need to be big to stay (a little more) true to their heritage. To each their own of course. You might actually be delighted with this one....


----------



## Boggy

*Re: &amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;quot;*

Haha. Well, if Steinhart can afford to add, then a 40mm Pilot would be nice. If my observation is right, many watch companies are slowing down with their "BIG" watches, and are releasing smaller ones.



Watchfreek said:


> Noooo please don't! Lol
> 
> The reason I first chose Steinhart over the likes of Archimedes for my pilots is exactly because they offered larger sizes. To me pilots need to be big to stay (a little more) true to their heritage. To each their own of course. You might actually be delighted with this one....


----------



## MrDagon007

Boggy said:


> View attachment 12813071


It looks a little pilotish because of the markers, perhaps a gmt. Not a traditional flieger with the depth in the dial. And at least on photo it looks like titanium.
Curious about it!


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;amp;quot;*



Boggy said:


> Haha. Well, if Steinhart can afford to add, then a 40mm Pilot would be nice. If my observation is right, many watch companies are slowing down with their "BIG" watches, and are releasing smaller ones.


Agreed. Although I am fond of the look of oversized watches I do see the merits of "appropriately sized" smaller watches too. Sometimes I appreciate the comfort of 42mm and under pieces but I need to adjust to the smaller fit visually (I still struggle to get out of the house with my 36mm Explorer and Turnograph).

I'm a bit on the fence about where everyone else is heading with some companies like Rolex progressively moving towards larger cases in recent years. However, we also see Tudor (part of the same group of course) exploring sub-40mms too. I definitely see room for both large and small in the market and it appears that Steinhart will explore smaller options over time. The results will determine where their focus will be in the long run. Selfishly however I hope they retain the larger sizes for those of us who chose the brand because of the larger offerings or those who physically need larger watches. I believe Gunter himself prefers larger watches but that could also change with time/age.


----------



## MrDagon007

Tried the thin and 40mm IWC Mk XVIII. Deliciously wearable! Wouldn t mind a smaller brother of my 44mm flieger.


----------



## asrar.merchant

I am out of this release as it feels to be titanium from the pic. But will be interested to see what the whole watch is like. 

The pic looks to be nice...


Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## JSal

No matter the trend, a Beobachtungsuhr homage should ALWAYS be on the LARGE side as opposed to the small. 47mm and 48mm can be and are very wearable sizes, and at the same time lending itself to the feel of an actual B-uhr of 55mm.
The 44mm that Steinhart also offers is a nice compromise for those who just feel they can't wear a 47 or 48mm.
But looking at a B-uhr smaller than that and getting into the 40mm range to it makes the watch look like a miniature replica and something better left for Laco and Stowa to make. But as Dave has said who knows what the future will bring. Who knows if Günter's tastes or feelings will change. Who knows.... We'll just have to wait and see what the future brings.


----------



## JSal

*Nav.b-uhr 44 Dual Time
*








A very nice modern interpretation of a classic design.

Steinhart hit the market on this one. I'm sure it will be a good seller. I know I will probably order one.


----------



## Watchfreek

Next, someone is going to want a live picture so here it is......


----------



## RustyBin5

Very nice and I might get one. Prob the nicest Nav variant I've seen. Niggly points - I am not sure that date positioning or size is ideal or suits it and the gmt hand is quite hard to make out. Other than that it's a home run. Quite Damaskoesque with the bead blasted titanium.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

It is absolutely wonderful, a modernist and even high tech looking interpretation of the classic style. Really impressed, nicest looking steinhart release since the new triton, in my opinion.


----------



## agr

Another nice release, after the Ocean II Premium, I just hope they make a 47mm version and change the GMT hand color (golden hand, black plane over the tip)


----------



## Tony A.H

very nicely executed. i like the Chapter ring a lot. adds more depth to the dial.


----------



## twintop

I really like it, now all I need to do is convince my wallet (=wife) that I need another watch


----------



## delco714

I love the new 24 hr buhr. I know it has to be automatic..but it's somehow a turn off

Still want it though
$700 usd with shipping..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## richtel

Did anyone else notice that the new Nav.B-Uhr 44 Dual Time Titanium has 100m water resistance? Well played Mr Steinhart!


----------



## Tom_ZG

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I like it a lot! Gmt + date + 100m + titanium on that classic magnificent easy to read pilot dial
Only thing I wonder if the crown will make it uncomfortable.

Sent from my Moto Z


----------



## delco714

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Tom_ZG said:


> I like it a lot! Gmt + date + 100m + titanium on that classic magnificent easy to read pilot dial
> Only thing I wonder if the crown will make it uncomfortable.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z


But if you're a lefty wearing it on right.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## agr

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Tom_ZG said:


> I like it a lot! Gmt + date + 100m + titanium on that classic magnificent easy to read pilot dial
> Only thing I wonder if the crown will make it uncomfortable.


Valid point and will definitely be uncomfortable when wearing it on left arm. The Ocean II Premium is poking my palm and the crown looks smaller than this new pilot 44


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



agr said:


> Valid point and *will definitely be uncomfortable when wearing it on left arm*. The Ocean II Premium is poking my palm and the crown looks smaller than this new pilot 44


definitely ?!!!. you seem so sure about that.. 
firstly. it all depends on how you wear it. if you wear it too loose wobbling around your wrist ?, then it'll definitely ding in the back of your hand and feels uncomfortable.. i bet you don't wear your pants that way but rather let the Belt holds it snug on your waist. right?.
same Rules applied with watches. you wanna wear it snug enough but not too tight to cut off the blood circulation on your hand.

i manage to wear all my 47mms with large & or extra large crown guard very comfortably.


----------



## agr

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Tony A.H said:


> definitely ?!!!. you seem so sure about that..
> firstly. it all depends on how you wear it. if you wear it too loose wobbling around your wrist ?, then it'll definitely ding in the back of your hand and feels uncomfortable.. i bet you don't wear your pants that way but rather let the Belt holds it snug on your waist. right?.
> same Rules applied with watches. you wanna wear it snug enough but not too tight to cut off the blood circulation on your hand.
> 
> i manage to wear all my 47mms with large & or extra large crown guard very comfortably.


Actually I don't wear my watches as I wear my pants since I like the bracelet somewhat loose and I imagine that there are others that do the same. So yes, based on the size and the grooves on the crown and the fact that someone would let the watch slide on the wrist it _may _get uncomfortable.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;amp;quot;*

I actually find wearing larger watches with large crowns loosely more comfortable because the movement allows the crown to move out of the way. I usually allow room for 1½-2 fingers in both my bracelets and straps for my larger watches - just tight enough so the watch doesn't spin all the way round the wrist. On the other hand, I feel smaller (less than 40mm) cases need to be more snug or they'd look and feel silly.

Inherently any crown that is at 3 would dig into the back of your hand if you are a right and it is secured the wrong way. I've never had any problems with even the sharp edged old style diamond crowns, even on the 47 and 48''s. I attribute that precisely to wearing the watches loosely and I believe jsal has mentioned the same so I'm not sure why anyone'd be concerned with this particular model which is smaller (44mm) and has a crown that is designed to be less prone to hurt your delicate hand...


----------



## rjprusak

I love the design but alas, my wrist cannot support a watch of this size. FML.


----------



## delco714

rjprusak said:


> I love the design but alas, my wrist cannot support a watch of this size. FML.


Who told you that

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ

rjprusak said:


> I love the design but alas, my wrist cannot support a watch of this size. FML.


+1, titanium may help with the weight but 44 is still just a bit big for my comfort level.


----------



## lvt

Love the design but it's big enough to wear it on my ankle.


----------



## MrDagon007

After an initial WOW sensation, I now wonder how practical it is to have only the tip of the gmt hand coloured. At least on the photos I need to “hunt” a bit around the dial to find it. This compared to a traditional gmt hand which is more visible.
When I get around visiting the nearby dealer, I am curious to try it. Pilot watches are my fave style and I like the crisp modern approach of this one.


----------



## lvt

MrDagon007 said:


> After an initial WOW sensation, I now wonder how practical it is to have only the tip of the gmt hand coloured. At least on the photos I need to "hunt" a bit around the dial to find it. This compared to a traditional gmt hand which is more visible.


My thoughts exactly.

Maybe some people would like it, kind of hidden feature, it's not directly visible but you know it's there.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

Clearly subtlety was the design concept behind this watch. If they didn't care about that, cannibalising the clarity of the Nav B dial design they would, or could have gone with a more contrasting GMT hand and/or more readable 24 hour dial, or do something like the Archimedes GMT Pilot's design (I actually like both designs). I'm quite impressed that they managed to preserve the essence of a classic design, its clarity, unlike other brands that simply integrate the second time zone in the way most other previous GMT watches have done it...

How impractical can it be? If you know to look for the tip and get used to looking for it its actually quite quick to locate (if I am traveling my mind normally subconsciously has an idea anyway). Besides, how important is it for most of us regular Joes (i.e. non-pilots) to need to take an extra say 1/100th of a second to find it, seriously now... I've certainly not faced a life threatening situation where I needed to know a second time zone in a hurry, but i would be grateful if someone could enlighten me of such situations.....


----------



## delco714

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

^ agreed, you'll get used to finding it. It's subtle but very well done. Humans evolve 

As for the size..why are you ladies stating a 44mm watch is too big? Walking around with baby arms, are we?

I have a colleague who loves my 47mm bronze buhr, but says he could never wear, it's too big for him. He has bigger wrists and hands than me...

To each their own. My fiancee got me a 37mm Hamilton jazzmaster, and I think that's kinda too small but I still love it. The dichotomy is thought provoking.

I may just up and buy this this weekend

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Agreed on the size, the L2L is practically the same as on the Ocean One Vintage. Even my wife, who has tiny wrists, can pull of the 44mm Nav B's. Something else to consider is that the titanium cased NavB's wear smaller than their stainless steel counterparts. And with the chapter ring this one will even wear smaller IMHO.

Concerning the GMT hand, even on the Ocean GMT's it's only a little lumed triangle at the tip of the GMT hand. I do agree they could have given the entire hand a different color. Something they pulled off great on the Aviation Dual Time Premium, which has an equal tiny lumed tip.

The big crown is hardly an issue, the NavB crowns aren't very sharp, not compared to the Ocean One Vintage. I wear 44 and 47mm NavB's and I wear them quite loose, enough room to put one finger between the strap and my wrist.

I really love this one and it's going to be my next purchase. I was originally planning on getting the Marine Officer Chrono but that will have to wait. The NavB's have really caught on and I'm planning to complete that collection first.


----------



## MrDagon007

Yes it is something I could get used to, Even while I would prefer a more noticeable gmt hand, that is why I made the comment.
What is esp tempting to me is the modern design approach, a bit technical clinical in a good way, similar to the crisp design language of some Sinns and Damasko.


----------



## gogmeister

Is the lug to lug on this confirmed? What is it? Definitely tempted...


----------



## Tom_ZG

On the crown - I used to have nav B premium automatic. Sold it just because of the crown. Loved the looks of that watch so much that I even though of aftermarket crown, but then it would not be it.

New nav gmt is a perfect daily driver, 100m wr, titanium, superlegible dial and gmt. Size for me 44 is spot on. For me a smaller crown would make it perfect. I even dont mind gmt being subtle. Like that part actually

Sent from my Moto Z


----------



## delco714

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I'll post pictures when it comes, I just hit the buy button

Now next month, maybe, is the JLC master control, yachtmaster platinum, or Pam 01312.. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## twintop

gogmeister said:


> Is the lug to lug on this confirmed? What is it? Definitely tempted...


Lug2Lug is 53mm;-)


----------



## gogmeister

That unfortunately puts it out of consideration for me...Wishing for a more manageable 42mm max.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714

gogmeister said:


> That unfortunately puts it out of consideration for me...Wishing for a more manageable 42mm max.
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


Well then go to lago or Archimedes.. Enjoy the higher price! Hehe.. Sub 44 and pilot watch are oxymoron, but I get your strife


----------



## MrDagon007

I read that the Archimede cases are splendid (it is a daughter company of Ickler) though to be frank nothing wrong with Steinharts cases.


----------



## delco714

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



MrDagon007 said:


> I read that the Archimede cases are splendid (it is a daughter company of Ickler) though to be frank nothing wrong with Steinharts cases.


Who said there was? I have a Steinhart 47 bronze buhr and I love it love it love it.

Archimedes has a 42 buhr. That's why I suggested it


----------



## delco714

Mine comes tomorrow..be prepared


----------



## RNHC

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



delco714 said:


> As for the size..why are you ladies stating a 44mm watch is too big? Walking around with baby arms, are we?


Sophomoric, are we? :roll: What may fit you may not fit me, didn't you know? People come in different sizes... and intellectual levels, obviously.


----------



## delco714

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



RNHC said:


> Sophomoric, are we? :roll: What may fit you may not fit me, didn't you know? People come in different sizes... and intellectual levels, obviously.


Ha. I'm sure you're a mental giant compared to myself. Would you like to have a philosophical discussion on what makes a watch.. "too big"?


----------



## delco714

Still trying it out..


----------



## gogmeister

Thanks for the photos. Now we're waiting for your initial impressions...and your wrist size


----------



## delco714

7.5 wrist

Pictured with the 47mm


----------



## RNHC

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



delco714 said:


> Would you like to have a philosophical discussion on what makes a watch.. "too big"?


Well, a picture is worth a thousand words. Here is an example of "too big."


----------



## delco714

Well it fits me, maybe it wouldn't fit you


----------



## RNHC

If the lugs are overhanging your wrist, it's too big for you. You may think it fits you but, no, it doesn't. It makes your arms look like "baby arms," as you've said.


----------



## MrDagon007

It looks quite thick from the side, esp compared to my 44mm premium flieger which is noticeably thinner at 12mm. Pretty modern dial but I think i would prefer to wear my current flieger. Perhaps I will wear mine when talking a walk to the nearby dealer, for direct comparison. 
Otherwise at least on my 7.5” wrist 44mm still wears ok.


----------



## Tom_ZG

I think at 7.5" it is ok, for us qith 8"+ it will be even better

How is the comfort? Does the crown poke back of your hand when you wewr long sleeved shirts?

Sent from my Moto Z


----------



## delco714

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



RNHC said:


> If the lugs are overhanging your wrist, it's too big for you. You may think it fits you but, no, it doesn't. It makes your arms look like "baby arms," as you've said.


Doesn't image well, maybe from shadowing. Fit is better IRL


----------



## delco714

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Tom_ZG said:


> I think at 7.5" it is ok, for us qith 8"+ it will be even better
> 
> How is the comfort? Does the crown poke back of your hand when you wewr long sleeved shirts?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z


Very comfy. Crown isn't in my way on right wrist. Will try to have thread for full review this weekend. Just got it last night


----------



## RustyBin5

Photos of watches on the wrist always have a foreshortening effect which makes the watch look bigger. Better to take a picture in a mirror as this is more what an eye would see. Pesky camera lenses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhodgins

RNHC said:


> If the lugs are overhanging your wrist, it's too big for you. You may think it fits you but, no, it doesn't. It makes your arms look like "baby arms," as you've said.


Grab your cell phone. Put a watch on your wrist. Take a picture by holding the cell phone 2-4 inches away. Unless you have a 30mm watch and 9" wrists, you'll probably see the same effect.

I have a 7.5" wrist and it would take a 50mm watch, or something with ridiculously designed lugs, to overhang my wrist. It sounds like you have some sort of strange ax to grind here.


----------



## gelocks

Lovely!


----------



## xherion

Nice shoes! 



gelocks said:


> View attachment 12841037
> 
> 
> Lovely!


----------



## gelocks

xherion said:


> Nice shoes!


Lol!
Thanks.
Frye Boots.


----------



## delco714

gelocks said:


> Lol!
> Thanks.
> Frye Boots.


Oh fancy.. Lol. Got my fiancee a fur lined pair for Xmas..she's spoiled, as that was a spontaneous gift before Xmas actually.. :/


----------



## delco714

Tom_ZG said:


> I think at 7.5" it is ok, for us qith 8"+ it will be even better
> 
> How is the comfort? Does the crown poke back of your hand when you wewr long sleeved shirts?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z


Feel better?


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



delco714 said:


> Feel better?
> View attachment 12849879


Others may feel otherwise, but IMO that 47 bronzo fits your wrist very nicely....


----------



## delco714

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> Others may feel otherwise, but IMO that 47 bronzo fits your wrist very nicely....


Thank you! I agree!


----------



## MrDagon007

delco714 said:


> Feel better?
> View attachment 12849879


I wonder, in that kind of environment, wouldn't it be preferable to wear a diver on bracelet or rubber, or a G-shock: something you can drop in a jar of sanitising fluid/alcohol to kill all germs ?

Otherwise not too big !


----------



## delco714

Well I take the watch off before I scrub and operate!! Lol. I'm very cognizant of my watch and patients.. I take it off during some rounds and consultions as well


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



delco714 said:


> Well I take the watch off before I scrub and operate!! Lol. I'm very cognizant of my watch and patients.. I take it off during some rounds and consultions as well


You mean you don't actually plunge your watch into someone's opened belly ... How disappointing ......


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



delco714 said:


> Well I take the watch off before I scrub and operate!! Lol. I'm very cognizant of my watch and patients.. I take it off during some rounds and consultions as well


Obviously not while operating!
I mentioned it because I once read about a hospital doctor regularly dropping his dive watch in a jar of a germ killing fluid, perhaps alcohol, before and/or after his job.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

looks Great b-) :-!.



delco714 said:


> Once world enemies... Now allies


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

i second that..



Watchfreek said:


> Others may feel otherwise, but IMO that 47 bronzo fits your wrist very nicely....


----------



## RNHC

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



delco714 said:


> Thank you! I agree!


Like I've said, the watch is too big for your wrist. You look like a kid trying on his dad's watch. It's all about proportion. Unless your wrist is 8" thick, anything above 46mm will look disproportionate. But, then again, for some people, skinny jeans can never be too skinny. ;-) In the end, as long as you like it, that's all that matters. Enjoy your new watch! |>


----------



## teejay

delco714 said:


> Tom_ZG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think at 7.5" it is ok, for us qith 8"+ it will be even better
> 
> How is the comfort? Does the crown poke back of your hand when you wewr long sleeved shirts?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better? [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12849879&stc=1&d=1517264182"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
Click to expand...

Looking good, brother!


----------



## TJ Boogie

The 47mm bronze looks great!


----------



## player67

Looks good!


----------



## Riker

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> Others may feel otherwise, but IMO that 47 bronzo fits your wrist very nicely....





Tony A.H said:


> i second that..


And i'll third it... Perfect!


----------



## Boggy

I wonder what's next. Perhaps the 39mm Pepsi and Coke?


----------



## Terry Lennox

Will Steinhart be at Basel World? If anyone hears or sees new release info from there please report back.


----------



## MrDagon007

Terry Lennox said:


> Will Steinhart be at Basel World? If anyone hears or sees new release info from there please report back.


I understand that in previous years Mr. Steinhart was visiting, but not a booth.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Terry Lennox said:


> Will Steinhart be at Basel World? If anyone hears or sees new release info from there please report back.


Participating in those "major event", setting up of exhibition booth depending on size, plus the initial participation charges/fees... is a big expense to sacrifice just to gain media exposure.
Mouth to Mouth, Words to Words influence is much effective in gaining brand exposure.


----------



## mascherani

I would like to see a limited edition sold directly by Steinhart.

"comex" or something like "la française" (I have a passion for that watch).


----------



## BundyBear

I hope that Steinhart comes up with an original design that is attractive. I have been looking at the website and have not made a purchase as I don't see a watch that truly/really stands out as an original that I would like. Steinhart fans - don't flame me please. I liked some of the watches but I can't picture myself wearing them.


----------



## Tom_ZG

What were the occasions when Kiga ii and anniversary pilot chrono were launched?

Wondering if something is coming up in 2018 - very special and limited

Sent from my Moto X4


----------



## twintop

Tom_ZG said:


> What were the occasions when Kiga ii and anniversary pilot chrono were launched?
> 
> Wondering if something is coming up in 2018 - very special and limited
> 
> Sent from my Moto X4


The Kiga II was made for a charity kindergarden project and the Anniversary Pilot was made for the 10 year anniversary of Steinhart Watches ;-)


----------



## Tom_ZG

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



twintop said:


> The Kiga II was made for a charity kindergarden project and the Anniversary Pilot was made for the 10 year anniversary of Steinhart Watches ;-)


Thank you
15y should be then in 2019 . I would really like a special steinhart

Sent from my Moto X4


----------



## spclEd

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Tom_ZG said:


> Thank you
> 15y should be then in 2019 . I would really like a special steinhart
> 
> Sent from my Moto X4


Are not all Steinhart's special ?

My apologies but just could not avoid the temptation !


----------



## twintop

Teaser posted on the Steinhart FB page - looks like the stainless steel Triton is coming soon!!!


----------



## Watchfreek

twintop said:


> Teaser posted on the Steinhart FB page - looks like the stainless steel Triton is coming soon!!!
> 
> View attachment 13032493


It sure looks like it , LOL.......


----------



## Boggy

Replacement for the 30ATM! Awesome! But too big for my wrist!!!


----------



## gogeo

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

what's the size of that watch? they're gigantic.



RNHC said:


> Well, a picture is worth a thousand words. Here is an example of "too big."


----------



## Watchfreek

Black or blue?


----------



## davidibiza

I just checked it on their web. 45 mm wide and 15 tall. Beautiful watch but too big for me.... I can barely pull off the turtle padi...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

davidibiza said:


> I just checked it on their web. 45 mm wide and 15 tall. Beautiful watch but too big for me.... I can barely pull off the turtle padi...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


How big is your wrist? You may still think it's big but it hugs the wrist much better than the previous case design. I think it's ok, just like the Triton 1000. A little oversized but I like a bit of wrist presence. My wrist is 6.75" (N.B. this shot exaggerates the size a bit, being so close):


----------



## davidibiza

Watchfreek said:


> How big is your wrist? You may still think it's big but it hugs the wrist much better than the previous case design. I think it's ok, just like the Triton 1000. A little oversized but I like a bit of wrist presence. My wrist is 6.75" (N.B. this shot exaggerates the size a bit, being so close):


Mine is 6,5.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Man, that blue is STUNNING!!!!!!

Must try to resist, but I really like it.


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - Sorry, that thing looks like a dinner plate!


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

The blue one is quite nice, though I find my friend's pastel blue Seaforth prettier when it comes to blue divers. Even so, in general I like the rather muscular sculpted look of it.
The leather strap looks good on it. One might ask why leather on a dive watch, but it simply looks good for daily wear.


----------



## RustyBin5

It might just be the nicest steinhart yet. At least in terms of that blue. Gorgeous color. Very nice design. But 45mm is a hockey puck. Should be a crowd pleaser but not for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

twintop said:


> Man, that blue is STUNNING!!!!!!
> 
> Must try to resist, but I really like it.


+1
both are really beautiful. but Blue is more special.


----------



## Tony A.H

TheGanzman said:


> ▲▲▲ - Sorry, that thing looks like a dinner plate!


you have to see it in the metal.
all watches with Wide(er) Bezel look smaller than it's case size. compare with Pilots with thin bezels that look larger.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Tony A.H said:


> you have to see it in the metal.
> all watches with Wide(er) Bezel look smaller than it's case size. compare with Pilots with thin bezels that look larger.


He's obviously not understanding the effects of wide-angle lenses, especially on wrist shots (and my caveat above). In person, when looking straight at the piece on my wrist, the lugs are well within the wrist's width......which seems to be the unofficial, old school "standard" for fit. In any case, to each their own. As you would know Tony, this is a never ending debate, that's already beaten to death, especially between TRUE flieger fans and the Ocean crowd. Not really worth losing sleep or upsetting each other over..... As long as we're happy with it and the people around us don't complain, it's all that counts.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Watchfreek said:


> *He's obviously not understanding the effects of wide-angle lenses, especially on wrist shots (and my caveat above). In person, when looking straight at the piece on my wrist, the lugs are well within the wrist's width......which seems to be the unofficial, old school "standard" for fit. In any case, to each their own*. As you would know Tony, this is a never ending debate, that's already beaten to death, especially between TRUE flieger fans and the Ocean crowd. Not really worth losing sleep or upsetting each other over..... As long as we're happy with it and the people around us don't complain, it's all that counts.


*
right on big D. couldn't explain it better than you did.*

Angles can sometimes distort the perception of reality :roll:.
this shot makes her look bigger and fatter.



but not here (at least in my eyes).


(for some who don't know this model. it's a 48mm).

and BTW. i quit debating this: *"Too Big"* issue a long time ago (but i guess i had 2 minutes to kill this morning to reply). it's a waste of energy. but i echo what you said: to each his own. wear what YOU like. not what others like. that's all.


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



Tony A.H said:


> *
> right on big D. couldn't explain it better than you did.*
> 
> Angles can sometimes distort the perception of reality :roll:.
> this shot makes her look bigger and fatter.
> 
> 
> 
> but not here (at least in my eyes).
> 
> 
> (for some who don't know this model. it's a 48mm).
> 
> and BTW. i quit debating this: *"Too Big"* issue a long time ago (but i guess i had 2 minutes to kill this morning to reply). it's a waste of energy. but i echo what you said: to each his own. wear what YOU like. not what others like. that's all.


Wow, you did explain it better! Those two pics look like completely different watches! But then, you still can't explain away people's standard of what is too big with those pics unfortunately.

I bet a lot of the Ocean crowd would moan, grown and even flip if they saw your 47mm "6200-inspired" Angelo, with 26mm lugs (!).. Perhaps that would look like a pizza pan???

Would be great if you can show a pic if it next to a regular 40mm Sub but I'm pretty sure you've grown out of those a long time ago


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Acceptable size is largely a matter of habit. I enjoy mainly watches from 38 to 45, they can all look good, and occasonally wear smaller or bigger than that.

I expect that the new Triton will wear similarly as the more widely known Seiko turtle or sumo, which have presence yet many people enjoy wearing them.

Edit: I just realised that the blue Triton has a matching blue date window. Nice!


----------



## arislan

The blue reminds me of my huldra









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



Watchfreek said:


> Wow, you did explain it better! Those two pics look like completely different watches! But then, you still can't explain away people's standard of what is too big with those pics unfortunately.
> 
> I bet a lot of the Ocean crowd would moan, grown and even flip if they saw your 47mm "6200-inspired" Angelo, with 26mm lugs (!).. Perhaps that would look like a pizza pan???
> 
> Would be great if you can show a pic if it next to a regular 40mm Sub but I'm pretty sure you've grown out of those a long time ago


you know it.. those 40mm watches are long gone.
but i could take a picture of Angelo DelMare (BTW it's a 46mm) next to a 45mm Triton. if that could help :think:..


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



Tony A.H said:


> you know it.. those 40mm watches are long gone.
> but i could take a picture of Angelo DelMare (BTW it's a 46mm) next to a 45mm Triton. if that could help :think:..


Haha don't worry. Thanks for the thought. The impact won't be as great and the "traditionalists" will hate it...


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*

here you go Davo

amazing how much larger Angel is next to Steinhart due it it's thinner bezel and 1mm extra on the case diameter.
Sorry John from deviating from the main subject.

46 and 45mm


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*



Tony A.H said:


> here you go Davo
> 
> amazing how much larger Angel is next to Steinhart due it it's thinner bezel and 1mm extra on the case diameter.
> Sorry John from deviating from the main subject.
> 
> 46 and 45mm


Thanks Tony, but as I expected the perception of scale is lacking in this comparison. Just as a wrist shot on you wouldn't demonstrate it very well - you make a 55mm case look normal in most pics ....... Damn that ADM looks hot!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*

.


Watchfreek said:


> Thanks Tony, but as I expected the perception of scale is lacking in this comparison. Just as a wrist shot on you wouldn't demonstrate it very well - you make a 55mm case look normal in most pics ....... Damn that ADM looks hot!


sorry Dave i know what you mean.. i admit that was a lousy shot :-( (i felt the same thing after i posted the pictures).
though we both know the ADM looks very SWEET on the wrist  and that what only matters.


----------



## Ed.YANG

mascherani said:


> I would like to see a limited edition sold directly by Steinhart.
> 
> "comex" or something like "la française" (I have a passion for that watch).


I'm much interested on the blue dial Daytona homage Steinhart posted in their FB page! Just wondering will that be planned for release as annual limited edition...


----------



## twintop

Ed.YANG said:


> I'm much interested on the blue dial Daytona homage Steinhart posted in their FB page! Just wondering will that be planned for release as annual limited edition...


The blue OceanOneVintageChrono's were made for the FB fanpage owners as a thanks for their support during the Christmas FB photo competition....no idea if Steinhart is going to make more??


----------



## howdyhowie

Upcoming O1V green?


----------



## Boggy

I wonder what's up Steinhart's sleeves


----------



## BigAl80

Me too brother. Been lurking daily on their website and Facebook page. I contacted them about a month ago and was told that there is a limited edition currently in progress.


----------



## twintop

Latest Limited Edition, Ocean One Vintage Macau Edition, available at Bi Timepieces from Macau from 24/05/2018. Price will be $600 excluding shipping and taxes ;-)

https://www.bitimepieces.com/product/ocean-one-vintage-green-macau-limited-edition-2018/


----------



## TheJackel2013

ARG!! my credit card is burning. Just got the Vintage Dual Time and they put this one out. I've been waiting forever for Steinhart to do a diver with gold indices and hands. I'll be waiting for the pre-orders to start

Now if they put out a White Vintage GMT, I'd really be in trouble.


----------



## TheJackel2013

hmmm.... now that the price has been released, it's pretty steep compared to a O1V or OVM at around 510EUR/$600 USD. Plus there's no VAT back for those of us outside the EU compared to buying from Steinhart. And shipping is another 60EUR/$70 USD!


I love the look, but to spend this kind of money when I already have a O1V is a difficult choice.


----------



## TheJackel2013

I found this. Special edition for Harrods....


----------



## RustyBin5

TheJackel2013 said:


> I found this. Special edition for Harrods....
> 
> View attachment 13168857


But 6x the price


----------



## TheJackel2013

Just ordered. 4 watches in 4 days. I feel like someone who shouldn't have gone for the 4th round at a buffet but did anyways. Will post pics when it arrives



twintop said:


> Latest Limited Edition, Ocean One Vintage Macau Edition, available at Bi Timepieces from Macau from 24/05/2018. Price will be $600 excluding shipping and taxes ;-)
> 
> https://www.bitimepieces.com/product/ocean-one-vintage-green-macau-limited-edition-2018/
> 
> View attachment 13162433


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

twintop said:


> Latest Limited Edition, Ocean One Vintage Macau Edition, available at Bi Timepieces from Macau from 24/05/2018. Price will be $600 excluding shipping and taxes ;-)
> 
> https://www.bitimepieces.com/product/ocean-one-vintage-green-macau-limited-edition-2018/
> 
> View attachment 13162433


I'm not into green but this watch is gorgeous, way better looking than the Ocean 1 green model with date in my opinion.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

I really really wish Steinhart would do an Ocean One in a blue Tudor 9411/9410 homage someday, in the proper blue (around the same as the new Triton). The Aramar Arctic Ocean was just a letdown, too dark blue and the Grovana build just doesn't hold up to modern Steinhart quality.


----------



## EA-Sport

twintop said:


> Latest Limited Edition, Ocean One Vintage Macau Edition, available at Bi Timepieces from Macau from 24/05/2018. Price will be $600 excluding shipping and taxes ;-)
> 
> https://www.bitimepieces.com/product/ocean-one-vintage-green-macau-limited-edition-2018/
> 
> View attachment 13162433


Why can't they make this in 39mm like the Gnomon special edition....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJackel2013

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> I really really wish Steinhart would do an Ocean One in a blue Tudor 9411/9410 homage someday, in the proper blue (around the same as the new Triton). The Aramar Arctic Ocean was just a letdown, too dark blue and the Grovana build just doesn't hold up to modern Steinhart quality.


+1. I would buy


----------



## TheJackel2013

EA-Sport said:


> Why can't they make this in 39mm like the Gnomon special edition....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the opposite problem. My arms are too big to wear a 39mm. But all you 39 lovers have a great surprise in another special edition later this year. Sorry no other details, I've been sworn to secrecy. I think it will sell out in 48 hours, I know I would have ordered had it been a 42mm. This SE is Coming from another authorized dealer.....


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;amp;quot;*



EA-Sport said:


> Why can't they make this in 39mm like the Gnomon special edition....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is not an option at this point (for anyone wanting to issue a 39mm LE utilizing an OOV case) because there isn't a production model with this particular case in 39mm, yet. They will not develop a major component like the case just for a tiny production run like this one (unless they jack the price right up like the Taiwan FB group watch, and even that particular case was already planned for a production model in the works at the time). It's the same with forum and FB group watches.


----------



## howdyhowie

The upcoming OOV green should gone fast, only 99 pieces...

I prefer this green than the existing Ocean One Green, and I think this is also better than the existing OOV, and the earlier limited edition for Gnomon OOL, with sharper face


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadie

twintop said:


> Latest Limited Edition, Ocean One Vintage Macau Edition, available at Bi Timepieces from Macau from 24/05/2018. Price will be $600 excluding shipping and taxes ;-)
> 
> https://www.bitimepieces.com/product/ocean-one-vintage-green-macau-limited-edition-2018/
> 
> View attachment 13162433


Absolutely gorgeous, sexy watch! I've seen the prototype on FB. Good luck and best wishes to all of you that order this one. Sorry, but I can't at this time.


----------



## Kilovolt

What shall we expect seeing this picture just posted on Steinhart's Facebook page?









The heading is 'coming soon' ...


----------



## Terry Lennox

Wake me when they do a Vintage GMT "Steve McQueen" in 39mm. I would jump on that.


----------



## Watchfreek

Kilovolt said:


> What shall we expect seeing this picture just posted on Steinhart's Facebook page?
> 
> View attachment 13179189
> 
> 
> The heading is 'coming soon' ...


An entirely new direction........


----------



## richtel

Please Lord, not a skeleton watch!


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Not literally.....But probably still won't appeal to everyone....


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

A skeletonized barrel? So an open heart with a power reserve that you can see the barrel winding? Or am I reading too much into it!!!


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



JohnBPittsburgh said:


> A skeletonized barrel? So an open heartf with a power reserve that you can see the barrel winding? Or am I reading too much into it!!!


Must admit, that's a pretty nice try but no (at least that is not one of the features, IIRC)....


----------



## Tom_ZG

Skull cut dial like RM052 maybe


----------



## RustyBin5

Tom_ZG said:


> Skull cut dial like RM052 maybe


That was my thought but I think the case shape might eliminate it


----------



## BigAl80

Guess will know in few days


----------



## Relo60

Expanding to wine. German Riesling perhaps!?


----------



## Kilovolt

A homage to the new Bell & Ross? :-d


----------



## n1k0

Terry Lennox said:


> Wake me when they do a Vintage GMT "Steve McQueen" in 39mm. I would jump on that.


1000x Amen to that


----------



## BigAl80

Hope is not a homage to the Bell & Ross, otherwise I’m out.


----------



## RustyBin5

One things for sure. It will be a Ltd Edition and not a mainstream piece


----------



## BigAl80

Release date?


----------



## Kilovolt

What now?


----------



## BigAl80

Is that a crown?


----------



## Kilovolt

BigAl80 said:


> Is that a crown?


Apparently ...


----------



## RustyBin5

It’s certainly umm marmite


----------



## TheJackel2013

I’m excited. Seems to be a unique design. As much as I love all my Steinhart sub homages, it’s nice to see something new.


----------



## BigAl80

Any information about the release date?


----------



## Artking3

I'm looking at the crown and trying to come up with a watch that has a similar crown, but no dice. Anyone care to hypothesize what the watch looks like?


----------



## RustyBin5

Artking3 said:


> I'm looking at the crown and trying to come up with a watch that has a similar crown, but no dice. Anyone care to hypothesize what the watch looks like?


It's def the Richard Mille RM 052 (well not def but pretty sure just looking at it). Applause if it is.


----------



## Kilovolt

RustyBin5 said:


> It's def the Richard Mille RM 052 (well not def but pretty sure just looking at it). Applause if it is.


This is it:









IMO this case construction is by far too expensive for a Steinhart.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

Linde Werdelin homage maybe? It's in their neighborhood 
https://lindewerdelin.com/product/spidolite-3dtp-carbon/


----------



## Kilovolt

Ouch!


----------



## n1k0

Kilovolt said:


> Ouch!
> 
> View attachment 13195405


MY EYES, MY EYES


----------



## rickpal14

Kilovolt said:


> Ouch!
> 
> View attachment 13195405


<<rickpal14 does a quick check to make sure it's not April Fools Day!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

I am sorry but at 960 Euro I am not tempted ... :roll:


----------



## Watchfreek

Kilovolt said:


> I am sorry but at 960 Euro I am not tempted ... :roll:


Just curious, would you be tempted at half the price?......


----------



## Papa Hotel

You're all wrong, it looks fantastic. And judging by the fact the website has been impossible to get into for at least the last half hour suggests I'm not the only one who thinks so too. Dammit Steinhart, invest in a better server...


----------



## jamesezra

TBH... i was shocked when i received the mailer


----------



## BigAl80

Disappointed 😞


----------



## jaspert

God aweful....yuck.


----------



## Eodtech

Papa Hotel, I don't think you will have any trouble buying as many of these as you want...


----------



## noregrets

Hideous...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

Apparently Steinhart are making a play for the "youth market"; now pardon me, I gotta go - my soup's getting cold!


----------



## Kilovolt

Watchfreek said:


> Just curious, would you be tempted at half the price?......


Recently I decided that there is room in my collection for a watch with a skull, but certainly not at the nearly Euro 10,000 of the B&R.

When I saw the Steinhart preview a few days ago I thought this might be the one and I set my price limit at Euro 650. Above that no purchase. ;-)


----------



## andyk8

Wow! What a f**king disgusting watch. I wouldn't take it if they were giving them away for free.


----------



## Loco

To each his own. I guess. I like it.


----------



## Watchfreek

Eodtech said:


> Papa Hotel, I don't think you will have any trouble buying as many of these as you want...


Nah you're so wrong B, this was posted just now. HUGE demands apparently.....but the reason I wanted to get on the site was to see whether there are any special features on the piece and whether it was priced appropriately - not because I thought it looks "fantastic" (far from it), just sayin' ......... Guess I'm not as big a fanboy as some here think I am afterall....


----------



## Eodtech

Clearly there is no accounting for taste... LOL


----------



## Watchfreek

Kilovolt said:


> Recently I decided that there is room in my collection for a watch with a skull, but certainly not at the nearly Euro 10,000 of the B&R.
> 
> When I saw the Steinhart preview a few days ago I thought this might be the one and I set my price limit at Euro 650. Above that no purchase. ;-)


At least the B&R has a proprietary movement, a skeletal case and the skull's jaw actually moves


----------



## Macdaz

I've no words. (Well to be technically accurate I have three)


----------



## twintop

Wow, glad I didn't wait to see this before buying an old LE.
I love the case design, but that dial is awful. Mind you, I love skulls, but the one on the dial is just ugly, especially with that football-like lines it has.


----------



## RustyBin5

It’s not for me. 
It’s a bit overpriced imho.
It’s a limited edition so it will sell out inside 2 days.
Already half are sold. 

I’m not going to hate on a brand just because one issue isn’t to my taste.

I’m not buying it so why would I let its design upset me? It’s not like I will be wearing it? From a purely observational standpoint I think it’s an interesting release. Firstly because it’s not a “safe” issue, it’s quite daring and out there. Secondly because it’s a limited edition sold directly through their main site. Lastly since it’s a bit of a line in the sand release and possibly the start of a period of fresh new designs. Of course if that’s true we won’t like them all, but bound to be some stunners coming also.


----------



## TheGanzman

I'm sorry, but the whole "Skull/Skull & Crossbones" thang is SO overdone anymore; tedious in its tediousity...

Now pardon me while I go get my tribal tattoo just above my butt crack...


----------



## Tony A.H

Loco said:


> *To each his own*. I guess. I like it.


*yes. what i was gonna say. but you beat me to it*.
we don't have to like everything they make. definitely not for everyone (including me) but some will Love it. so what's the fuss about it?.
i solute them for making something: Daring. Refreshing. New. and Unique. 
in the end.. they can't please the entire world . there are PLENTY of other watches we like/want.. so we should embrace and enjoy what we have.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

already sold out


----------



## Watchfreek

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> already sold out


Look carefully. Still a few left....


----------



## TheJackel2013

Wow. I’m noy sure what to say other than the Thomas Sabo crowd must be jamming those order lines. 

Glad I have the Macau LE incoming.


----------



## BigAl80

Only 1 left in stock 86/111.


----------



## southpaw2280

I bet the watch probably looks better in person. In the pics, the skeleton looks almost white but it is a brushed silver. Also, IMO if they had used black and silver straight hands like on the Richard Mille, it would have looked better. Also paired with a nice rubber black band or black leather. Its nice to see they are branching out a bit. If not for the 1200 US price tag, I might have picked one up.


----------



## Baldrick

Swing and a miss for me. 

Beauty is, of course, in the eye of the beholder, but that really looks like a very cheap knock off of some far more interesting watches.

A shame because I am sure the quality is actually there (and good on them if these are selling).

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

Ordered one, loved it as soon as I saw the email. 
So much hate for a watch..


----------



## RustyBin5

knightRider said:


> Ordered one, loved it as soon as I saw the email.
> So much hate for a watch..


People with nothing better to do. Glad you like it. Enjoy it and have fun.


----------



## knightRider

RustyBin5 said:


> People with nothing better to do. Glad you like it. Enjoy it and have fun.


Cool thanks. I'll post some pics up when it comes for the few who like it..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



knightRider said:


> Cool thanks. I'll post some pics up when it comes for the few who like it..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Not that few - all 111 sold in 12 hours or thereabouts - it's a divisive design so some will love some won't, but wouldn't life be boring if we all just wore a sub....


----------



## twintop

knightRider said:


> Ordered one, loved it as soon as I saw the email.
> So much hate for a watch..


Congrats, looking forward to your real pics.
It's not something I see myself wearing, but I do love that new case design. I'll be waiting for the nr2 LE


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



knightRider said:


> Ordered one, loved it as soon as I saw the email.
> So much hate for a watch..


What? Strong opinions towards a watch...on a watch forum?? The nerve of us!


----------



## Lee_K

Jeez Louise, guys. Steinhart gets constantly slammed in the watch community as being “just a homage company” and then they put out something unique and I daresay even playful and what happens? A torrent of criticism. Seems to me that Steinhart can’t win.

The watch is not for me, but I applaud them for doing something different. I hope the fact that they sold out in just a couple of days give them encouragement in the future for other watches that go against the grain.


----------



## andyk8

Lee_K said:


> Jeez Louise, guys. Steinhart gets constantly slammed in the watch community as being "just a homage company" and then they put out something unique and I daresay even playful and what happens? A torrent of criticism.


So true Lee_K. The cheek of people to express their opinions on this new Steinhart watch on a thread about new Steinhart releases on a watch forum.


----------



## TheJackel2013

If groupthink falls apart, then who will buy all the submariner homages?


----------



## dub82

Interesting and brave design from Steinhart. Not my taste, but i have to commend them for thinking out of the box. Lets see what the resale value is 1-2 years from now.


----------



## howdyhowie

Has anyone order both the upcoming Macau LE and the skull LE?

Just read in the fan pages, the Macau limited edition seems still available, but in low stock.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shizmosis

howdyhowie said:


> Has anyone order both the upcoming Macau LE and the skull LE?
> 
> Just read in the fan pages, the Macau limited edition seems still available, but in low stock.
> 
> View attachment 13200461
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


such a beauty!!!


----------



## Shizmosis

howdyhowie said:


> Has anyone order both the upcoming Macau LE and the skull LE?
> 
> Just read in the fan pages, the Macau limited edition seems still available, but in low stock.
> 
> View attachment 13200461
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


such a beauty!!!


----------



## Kurt Behm

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Looks great. You wear it well!


----------



## MrDagon007

I kinda like the case shape, let’s see what they do next with it.


----------



## howdyhowie

That's not mine, just capture from those Fan pages.

The watch is still available for preorder.



Kurt Behm said:


> Looks great. You wear it well!


----------



## riff raff

Shizmosis said:


> such a beauty!!!


That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## [email protected]

Here is the Hong Kong limited version. Tudor sowflake + gmt


----------



## rickpal14

[email protected] said:


> Here is the Hong Kong limited version. Tudor sowflake + gmt












Mine says Hi!!!! Love it on the leather strap !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

New addition to the OceanOne 39 line up, green bezel/MOP dial

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-one-39-gruen-perlmutt.html


----------



## Boggy

Any ideas what's next? It seems like there were more new releases last year than this year?


----------



## twintop

Steinhart is working on a few LE's for all the Facebook fan pages, maybe these get in the way of the regular model releases????


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

Any worth joining a facebook group for?


----------



## Boggy

twintop said:


> Steinhart is working on a few LE's for all the Facebook fan pages, maybe these get in the way of the regular model releases????


Bummer


----------



## Boggy

twintop said:


> Steinhart is working on a few LE's for all the Facebook fan pages, maybe these get in the way of the regular model releases????


Bummer


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Actually, the 44mm version of the Nav B titan central seconds was just (officially) launched today. However I got an email about the 47mm CS instead lol.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

Thank you for clearing that up!!!! I had to of read that email 3 times and couldn't figure out what was different


----------



## Watchfreek

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Thank you for clearing that up!!!! I had to of read that email 3 times and couldn't figure out what was different


Obviously they had already started on their TGIF happy hour when they despatched the emails


----------



## twintop

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Any worth joining a facebook group for?


Depends what you like.

The Belgian and Dutch group have a GMT(the North Sea)







The French are working on a motorsport inspired chrono(the Le Mans GT 69)







here's the prototype on the boss's wrist








- - - Updated - - -



JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Any worth joining a facebook group for?


Depends what you like.

The Belgian and Dutch group have a GMT(the North Sea)







The French are working on a motorsport inspired chrono(the Le Mans GT 69)







here's the prototype on the boss's wrist


----------



## Tom_ZG

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

French motorsport is great
Any info on avilability, price?


----------



## Cstokes23

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



twintop said:


> Depends what you like.
> 
> The Belgian and Dutch group have a GMT(the North Sea)
> View attachment 13364449


Where do I sign up for one of those?!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

That North Sea is sweet!!! I will look up Belgium Steinhart on facebook, and maybe I will see you in the group 

- - - Updated - - -

That North Sea is sweet!!! I will look up Belgium Steinhart on facebook, and maybe I will see you in the group


----------



## Boggy

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Why are the good looking designs reserved for limited editions only? Why can't one or two be standard issues? Like the Blueberry? Hoping they make a 39mm version of this as a standard model. Am sure it will sell like hotcakes. Actually, O1 Vintage and O1 Vintage Red in 39mm would be awesome too!!!!


----------



## Solace

Anyone have a link to the Facebook group for the North Sea? I tried looking and can't seem to find it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Sure, here you go. It's part of the Belgian Fan Page., Good luck...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1476863862405500/


----------



## rickpal14

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I am loving these past and present LE models. I am lucky enough to have the Hong Kong LE. I am a member of the North American Steinhart Facebook group and am wondering if we should try to create a model ourselves??

- - - Updated - - -

I am loving these past and present LE models. I am lucky enough to have the Hong Kong LE. I am a member of the North American Steinhart Facebook group and am wondering if we should try to create a model ourselves??


----------



## twintop

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



Cstokes23 said:


> Where do I sign up for one of those?!


Right here, https://www.facebook.com/groups/1476863862405500/ become a member and keep an eye out for the release ;-)

- - - Updated - - -



Cstokes23 said:


> Where do I sign up for one of those?!


Right here, https://www.facebook.com/groups/1476863862405500/ become a member and keep an eye out for the release ;-)


----------



## twintop

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



rickpal14 said:


> I am loving these past and present LE models. I am lucky enough to have the Hong Kong LE. I am a member of the North American Steinhart Facebook group and am wondering if we should try to create a model ourselves??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I am loving these past and present LE models. I am lucky enough to have the Hong Kong LE. I am a member of the North American Steinhart Facebook group and am wondering if we should try to create a model ourselves??


Get in touch with John (FB group founder) and discuss it with him, but I'm pretty sure he's way ahead of you ;-)


----------



## twintop

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



JohnBPittsburgh said:


> That North Sea is sweet!!! I will look up Belgium Steinhart on facebook, and maybe I will see you in the group
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> That North Sea is sweet!!! I will look up Belgium Steinhart on facebook, and maybe I will see you in the group


We sure will, I'm one of the moderators there ;-)

- - - Updated - - -



JohnBPittsburgh said:


> That North Sea is sweet!!! I will look up Belgium Steinhart on facebook, and maybe I will see you in the group
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> That North Sea is sweet!!! I will look up Belgium Steinhart on facebook, and maybe I will see you in the group


We sure will, I'm one of the moderators there ;-)


----------



## Solace

Eodtech said:


> Sure, here you go. It's part of the Belgian Fan Page., Good luck...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1476863862405500/


Thanks :] requested to join, will probably try to get one of the North Seas. I really dig the wave pattern and coloration.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



twintop said:


> We sure will, I'm one of the moderators there ;-)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> We sure will, I'm one of the moderators there ;-)


I just joined the group yesterday! Any chance they increase the production run from 100? Sounds like there is a lot of interest!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdotlow

Ugh. I refuse to use Facebook. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



rickpal14 said:


> I just joined the group yesterday! Any chance they increase the production run from 100? Sounds like there is a lot of interest!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't think that's a possibility, it's already approved by Steinhart and they're waiting on prototype, so production numbers are already fixed.
The Belgian group is fairly small, around 400 members, but most are also members from the other FB groups.
I don't think you'll have a problem of getting one with 100 available pieces ;-)

The French LE is going to be a lot tougher, with only 69 available pieces. There might be less interest as this is going to be a more expensive LE. The previous French LE was sold out immediately, the La Francaise, only 50 pieces made.








pic taken from the French Facebook group.


----------



## sea_urchin

twintop said:


> New addition to the OceanOne 39 line up, green bezel/MOP dial
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-one-39-gruen-perlmutt.html
> 
> View attachment 13334951


So close to my current craving for a green face, ceramic and a more deeper green please (no MOP).


----------



## Cstokes23

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



twintop said:


> Right here, https://www.facebook.com/groups/1476863862405500/ become a member and keep an eye out for the release ;-)


Thanks for the link, I have requested to join  Looking forward to seeing the prototype, hopefully I'll get my hands on one of those 100!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I am in the group now!! 

- - - Updated - - -

I am in the group now!!


----------



## wongwatch

Hoping for a Singapore official Steinhart group 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



wongwatch said:


> Hoping for a Singapore official Steinhart group
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


There's no "official" fan group, but there are at least two Singaporean based groups that I know of already. One of them has been around for a few years - tue Steinhart Watches Appreciation Group (or something like that).


----------



## wongwatch

Watchfreek said:


> There's no "official" fan group, but there are at least two Singaporean based groups that I know of already. One of them has been around for a few years.


Thanks! Yup already requested to join them. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Hmmmm.....









They're really getting sloppy..... The description on the website speaks of a Marine Chronometer. Clearly this is not. Especially when it's called a Nav B. Really don't know what to think of this one.... to each their own but this one's not doing much for me, and I'd like to think of myself as a flieger fan...


----------



## rrrrrlll

Did they forgot to change the description in the English version? And again, I believe their "Top" movement means "premium"?


----------



## watson.col.cw

How about a 39mm vintage red ocean one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Not their finest work that.


----------



## Watchfreek

rrrrrlll said:


> Did they forgot to change the description in the English version? And again, I believe their "Top" movement means "premium"?


That whole description is the one from the Marine chronograph bronze, including the movement, which is indeed a Top grade for that watch. The specs of this new Nav b chrono remains a mystery..... Since it's quite a bit more expensive than the regular Nav b chrono, one could assume it's a Top grade 7750 too...But who knows....


----------



## rrrrrlll

looks like they updated the English description text. But same as usual, "ETA VALJOUX 7750 premium" in the description text and "ETA Valjoux 7750 TOP" in the spec list.


----------



## Watchfreek

rrrrrlll said:


> looks like they updated the English description text. But same as usual, "ETA VALJOUX 7750 premium" in the description text and "ETA Valjoux 7750 TOP" in the spec list.


They like to keep us guessing, lol.

The decoration on the bridge definitely indicates that it is at least a "premium" (by Steinharts definition to date) but without knowing exactly what the material of the mainspring is, it is difficult to determine with much certainty whether it is an elabore or top grade merely by looking at it.


----------



## twintop

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

I for one love this new release!!! Love that they went with a matt (blasted,) case and it reminds me of the IWC TopGun chrono, but this looks better IMHO, just not a fan of black cases.
Since this is the "grey edition", it does make me wonder if other colours will become available?? Maybe with a different dial lay out??

the IWC TopGun Chrono vs the new Steinhart Nav.B B-Muster Chrono


----------



## danimaru

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



RustyBin5 said:


> Not their finest work that.


I'm inclined to agree.

- - - Updated - - -



RustyBin5 said:


> Not their finest work that.


I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## MrDagon007

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



twintop said:


> I for one love this new release!!! Love that they went with a matt (blasted,) case and it reminds me of the IWC TopGun chrono, but this looks better IMHO, just not a fan of black cases.
> Since this is the "grey edition", it does make me wonder if other colours will become available?? Maybe with a different dial lay out??
> 
> the IWC TopGun Chrono vs the new Steinhart Nav.B B-Muster Chrono
> 
> View attachment 13392175
> View attachment 13392195


I tend to like and be tempted by most fliegerish watches but this new Steinhart looks clumsy to me. Esp the subdials are horrid.
The dial of the IWC looks a lot more balanced and attractive to me


----------



## twintop

*Re: &quot;NEW &amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&quot;*



MrDagon007 said:


> I tend to like and be tempted by most fliegerish watches but this new Steinhart looks clumsy to me. Esp the subdials are horrid.
> The dial of the IWC looks a lot more balanced and attractive to me


To each their own, but the IWC's use of colours on the dial just doesn't work, the red hour with the vintage lume minute indicators together with the black hands and case. Together with the dial colour they use 4 colours that just don't match, IMHO that's quite clumsy. And this is coming from someone who loves the IWC pilot's watch collection(just not the TopGun collection).
Could Steinhart have done a better job? Sure, personally I feel the minute indicators should be a tad smaller and the hands could use a metal border. But otherwise I think they did an awesome job, the recessed subdials, the raised numerals, the date at 6, the new crown, the matte case, their use of colour with that hint of orange. But like I said, to each their own ;-)


----------



## twintop

New model in the Ocean39 line up, the Ocean One 39 Pink Gold

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-one-39-pink-gold.html


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



twintop said:


> New model in the Ocean39 line up, the Ocean One 39 Pink Gold
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-one-39-pink-gold.html
> 
> View attachment 13411865


Oooo.... The Everose Yachtmaster.........

homage with budget friendly gold plating (as opposed to solid gold)


----------



## RustyBin5

Lost for words. And that’s a first 🤣


----------



## rickpal14

Hopefully it is also released in a 42 mm size!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boggy

It's nice. But a bit overboard IMO.


----------



## RustyBin5

It looks like a brand new prepatina bronze


----------



## sasilm2

Woa! Yacht master but alot less money!


twintop said:


> New model in the Ocean39 line up, the Ocean One 39 Pink Gold
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-one-39-pink-gold.html
> 
> View attachment 13411865


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tripreed

I'm not a huge fan of the Yacht Master, but have to admit, this one does look pretty cool.


----------



## BigAl80

Just received the email from Gnomon.


----------



## anrex

Sold out in less then an hour. I guess I am 10% at fault.


----------



## RustyBin5

I got to the checkout page, but then closed browser. 10 lucky souls will get it


----------



## wongwatch

twintop said:


> New model in the Ocean39 line up, the Ocean One 39 Pink Gold
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-one-39-pink-gold.html
> 
> View attachment 13411865


Looks classy!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda

twintop said:


> New model in the Ocean39 line up, the Ocean One 39 Pink Gold
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-one-39-pink-gold.html
> 
> View attachment 13411865


The bezel insert would also look great in a regular black Ocean One. Despite the Yacht-Master that style reminds me of one of my all time favourites, the IWC 3536.


----------



## anrex

Just received...


----------



## Eodtech

Nice..!! That makes at least 2 of them here on WUS..?? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Eodtech said:


> Nice..!! That makes at least 2 of them here on WUS..??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would have been three if I hadn't talked myself out of it lol


----------



## anrex

RustyBin5 said:


> Would have been three if I hadn't talked myself out of it lol


I know how it is like listening to that inner voice. Sometimes you have to be like Jackie Gleason, and tell Alice "Some day...right in the kisser." I am sorry you missed out, but I have been in the same predicament on holding back. You have greater strength on fair judgment than I have. There will be always another selection to come along.


----------



## anrex

RustyBin5 said:


> Would have been three if I hadn't talked myself out of it lol


I know how it is like listening to that inner voice. Sometimes you have to be like Jackie Gleason, and tell Alice "Some day...right in the kisser." I am sorry you missed out, but I have been in the same predicament on holding back. You have greater strength on fair judgment than I have. There will be always another selection to come along.


----------



## anrex

My apologies for the double post.


----------



## RustyBin5

anrex said:


> I know how it is like listening to that inner voice. Sometimes you have to be like Jackie Gleason, and tell Alice "Some day...right in the kisser." I am sorry you missed out, but I have been in the same predicament on holding back. You have greater strength on fair judgment than I have. There will be always another selection to come along.


It's one of the better ones for sure. I just promised myself I wouldn't buy another 44mm watch as I always end up flipping them. Took some will power not to hit the buy button but was right choice for me.


----------



## Boggy

Waiting for this to happen - O39 Vintage Pepsi


----------



## Boggy

Sorry, double post.


----------



## n1k0

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Boggy said:


> Waiting for this to happen - O39 Vintage Pepsi
> 
> View attachment 13434127


I'd really like a 39mm Coke GMT


----------



## konax

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



n1k0 said:


> I'd really like a 39mm Coke GMT


and on a Jubilee... I'd buy it in an instant, but one can dream ??.♂


----------



## skipwilliams

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



n1k0 said:


> I'd really like a 39mm Coke GMT


Now THATS what I really want. Had a 39Pepsi and it lasted less than a week. I'm just not into the blue-red thing for some strange reason

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danimaru

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



n1k0 said:


> I'd really like a 39mm Coke GMT


Oh man, I'd buy two!

Someone from Steinhart reads these forums, right?!


----------



## anrex




----------



## old45

Wouldn't mind an Ocean Vintage GMT in size 39, please!


----------



## anarasanen

Is Steinhart going to release 39 mm Ocean 1 Bronze?


----------



## skipwilliams

On my list is a Red-Black Ocean 39GMT, which I’ve heard they’re working on. The Blue-Red was just too flashy for me, for some reason.

Skip


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## konax

skipwilliams said:


> On my list is a Red-Black Ocean 39GMT, which I've heard they're working on. The Blue-Red was just too flashy for me, for some reason.
> 
> Skip
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Me too, Coke is the way to go. I'll add the jubilee and be a very very happy man.


----------



## twintop

New upcoming Limited Edition for the Swiss AD Watch Lounge Bern


----------



## skipwilliams

Neat color. The 42s are too heavy for me, but that one is nice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Little update on the North Sea LE, sample pics of the bezel inlay and casebacks. prototypes are under way.


----------



## twintop

Ocean One Pink Gold 42mm version


----------



## Watchfreek

*Re: &amp;quot;NEW &amp;amp; UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART&amp;quot;*

Deleted.


----------



## Boggy

The O1 Pink Gold would have been even better if the rubber strap were tapered. Just my opinion


----------



## twintop

If anyone is interested in the North Sea Limited Edition, you can now pre order by sending an e mail to [email protected]


----------



## Relo60

twintop said:


> New upcoming Limited Edition for the Swiss AD Watch Lounge Bern
> 
> View attachment 13530495


Hi Twintop. Do you know if this is a 42mm? Thanks.


----------



## Eodtech

Relo60 said:


> Hi Twintop. Do you know if this is a 42mm? Thanks.


Yes, the Lunaare is 42mm...


----------



## phoenix844884

How can one order this?


twintop said:


> New upcoming Limited Edition for the Swiss AD Watch Lounge Bern
> 
> View attachment 13530495


Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## twintop

phoenix844884 said:


> How can one order this?
> 
> Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


Send an email to watch lounge Bern

https://watch-lounge.ch/kontakt/


----------



## missalaire

Hoping for a 39mm version of the Ocean Titanium 500 GMT Premium aka Batman


----------



## twintop

Pic of the North Sea LE prototype


----------



## RustyBin5

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

What are people's thoughts on the North Sea


----------



## skipwilliams

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



RustyBin5 said:


> What are people's thoughts on the North Sea


That's very attractive, esp the bezel. Not enough to make me part with my cash, but I like it

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cortman

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



RustyBin5 said:


> What are people's thoughts on the North Sea


I really like it. The partly wavy dial is fantastic. A full wavy dial would feel like too much; that gets it perfectly.


----------



## RustyBin5

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



cortman said:


> I really like it. The partly wavy dial is fantastic. A full wavy dial would feel like too much; that gets it perfectly.


The circle plate at centre of the second hand should be black I think. The wave is black on dial behind it. Looks off.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

Steinhart just sent me a link to this limited edition!!!  DLC Ocean Vintage Chronos!!

***EDIT*** (the email stated limited supply, not limited edition)

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/chronographs/ocean-one-vintage-chronograph-black-matt-dlc-silber.html


----------



## Tom_ZG

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Steinhart just sent me a link to this limited edition!!!  DLC Ocean Vintage Chronos!!
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/chronographs/ocean-one-vintage-chronograph-black-matt-dlc-silber.html


It says limited - but are they numbered?


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

I'm not sure about that. But Gnomon watches just sent me a link to this!!!!  It's limited edition Steinhart day!!!
Steinhart Watches - Ocean 1 Pink Gold Black Ceramic - Limited


----------



## HoroContrarian

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> I'm not sure about that. But Gnomon watches just sent me a link to this!!!!  It's limited edition Steinhart day!!!
> Steinhart Watches - Ocean 1 Pink Gold Black Ceramic - Limited
> 
> View attachment 13636727


That looks really nice.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

Another Gnomon exclusive just released 
Steinhart Watches - Ocean 1 Pink Gold Blue Ceramic - Limited


----------



## doppleganger

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> I'm not sure about that. But Gnomon watches just sent me a link to this!!!!  It's limited edition Steinhart day!!!
> Steinhart Watches - Ocean 1 Pink Gold Black Ceramic - Limited
> 
> View attachment 13636727


When I first saw this model I didn't care for it.
However, the more I have looked at it, the more I am drawn to it.

I dislike yellow gold watches anymore, never really liked them in the first place. Rose/pink gold is really starting to interest me now. The face on this watch is very unique.

I have a feeling that this watch is either very stunning in person or very polarizing. Wish I could see one in person or in an owners photo.


----------



## RustyBin5

Anything gold plated won’t last well I’ve found. Not a fan of it at all sadly.


----------



## twintop

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Another Gnomon exclusive just released
> Steinhart Watches - Ocean 1 Pink Gold Blue Ceramic - Limited
> View attachment 13645001


This would have been awesome in bronze!!!


----------



## dron_jones

awesome


----------



## ddru

Will gnomon ever restock the 39mm ocean vintage military?


----------



## yankeexpress

ddru said:


> Will gnomon ever restock the 39mm ocean vintage military?


Probably, as I believe they have restocked it twice already.

You might ask Gnomon directly so that they know there is a market for at least one more, possibly they know of one.


----------



## RustyBin5

So a 39mm Pan am gmt being done in Aachen for a boutique there. Not what I expected to see if I’m honest. Why issue a rerelease of the Dutch forum LE from 2011? Totally deletes the limited edition status of that great watch. Sure it’s 39 v 42 but it’s just a straight replication basically. Not cool GS. Not cool at all.


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - Different size=different watch IMHO; it's not like you just lost your retirement income due to the introduction of this "new" model...

I'm sure that Steinhart watches are a bit more prevalent in the EU; in all my years I've seen exactly ONE other Steinhart "in the wild"...


----------



## RustyBin5

Yes different size - it’s a lovely thing - just a strange direction to go imho. But hey just voicing my opinion YVMV.


----------



## Eodtech

TheGanzman said:


> ▲▲▲ - Different size=different watch IMHO; it's not like you just lost your retirement income due to the introduction of this "new" model...
> 
> I'm sure that Steinhart watches are a bit more prevalent in the EU; in all my years I've seen exactly ONE other Steinhart "in the wild"...


Ganz, think of it this way...

What if they "re-issued" the COMEX in 39mm..? Would that not take away from the exclusivity, rarity and collectivity of our favorite watch..? It certainly would for me...


----------



## TheGanzman

Bob - Being a "car guy" for ~152 years now, I have always taken the term "Limited Edition" with a block of salt, LOL. As *I* always say: "Limited Edition" - limited to how many they can MAKE & then SELL!" As such, I never take it personally - I consider it merely a "marketing term"...


----------



## Eodtech

I guess so and again I can see that perspective too Ganz. But for a Micro brand who the CEO is in daily contact with his customers and who historically relies and depends on their input, I just expected something different... Maybe I am naive, but that is not how I saw this going at all...


----------



## skipwilliams

RustyBin5 said:


> So a 39mm Pan am gmt being done in Aachen for a boutique there. Not what I expected to see if I'm honest. Why issue a rerelease of the Dutch forum LE from 2011? Totally deletes the limited edition status of that great watch. Sure it's 39 v 42 but it's just a straight replication basically. Not cool GS. Not cool at all.


Too flashy for me, but it is pretty.










At d'horlogerie Guido Engelen in Aachen

Personally I'm waiting on the 39GMT Coke bezel

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

skipwilliams said:


> Too flashy for me, but it is pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At d'horlogerie Guido Engelen in Aachen
> 
> Personally I'm waiting on the 39GMT Coke bezel
> 
> Skip
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice pic. I'm buying the 39 Panam to match my old 39 coke


----------



## MrDagon007

skipwilliams said:


>


Wouldn't it be nicer if it had gilt edges around the markers or multilayer lume print of the markers to give a little depth?


----------



## yankeexpress

Is it made by Grovana? Aramar has a new white GMT made by Grovana.

Can the new release Steinhart GMT be purchased online?


----------



## RustyBin5

yankeexpress said:


> Is it made by Grovana? Aramar has a new white GMT made by Grovana.
> 
> Can the new release Steinhart GMT be purchased online?


Only at Guido Engelen boutique in Aachen - they do post though. For eu clients it's €540 plus €15 postage which works out around £506


----------



## n1k0

Gnomon has a new exclusive Ocean 39mm Explorer release announced today









Looks amazing, too bad all my watch funds is gone :/


----------



## yankeexpress

n1k0 said:


> Gnomon has a new exclusive Ocean 39mm Explorer release announced today
> 
> View attachment 13715845
> 
> 
> Looks amazing, too bad all my watch funds is gone :/


Looks good but I have the Smiths PRS-25 explorer homage inbound.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

Also a limited Edition Pilot 47mm Blue....going fast!!!
https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/limited-edition/military-47-st1-blue-ltd-edition-1325.html

That Explorer looks pretty bad @$$!! 39mm, 20mm-16mm bracelet, gilt hands. A lot to like there!!

The North Sea should be coming available too!!! This is a crazy week for Steinhart!!!


----------



## RustyBin5

That explorer is rather nice - might be tempted by that


----------



## jamesezra

Reposting this from the Steinhart FB group. Looks like the Military 47 series is getting some pretty companions.


----------



## lumghini

jamesezra said:


> Reposting this from the Steinhart FB group. Looks like the Military 47 series is getting some pretty companions.


any idea why 44?


----------



## jamesezra

no idea actually. Perhaps the more seasoned Steinharters can chip in?



lumghini said:


> any idea why 44?


----------



## picklepossy

Don’t understand why “ocean thirty nine” had to be put on the dial. Seriously.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

One of the things that *I* have always liked about Steinhart watches with the "Mercedes" hour hand is that it has a clearly "different" (and MORE!) luminous area than almost ALL other homage watches that use a Mercedes hour hand. I've even had my Rolex Submariner-wearing neighbor comment on that - "That's really cool!" says he, to which I agreed! It saddens me to see that Gunter hasn't retained that in his 39mm offerings that have the Mercedes hour hand - I associate that with Steinhart as a "signature feature"...


----------



## konax

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*

Not feeling any of those new releases.

Best thing are the drilled lugs on ocean 39. Does it even make sense (from an economic point of view) to make an entirely new case that is only 100m WR when they already had a ready 300m case? Not that we dive that deep anyway, but why sacrifice usability over trying to be period correct?
Pilots never interested me much and this seconds subdial is super cheesy.


----------



## IslaTurbine

I want a reissue of the Mach One!


----------



## skipwilliams

picklepossy said:


> Don't understand why "ocean thirty nine" had to be put on the dial. Seriously.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me thinks they are trying to create a new brand distinct from the Ocean One. Probably a good idea seeing how popular the 39mm models are. Will reduce confusion down the line

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Took delivery of the Panam 39, but friend missed out so he can have it for what I paid and I think I will get the 39 explorer instead .


----------



## Riker

IslaTurbine said:


> I want a reissue of the Mach One!


WOW, that's probably being a bit too hopeful for a Mach 1 re-issue. Never hurts to hope though right.


----------



## Riker

IslaTurbine said:


> I want a reissue of the Mach One!


WOW, that's probably being a bit hopeful for a Mach 1 re-issue. Never hurts to wish though right....|>


----------



## RustyBin5

RustyBin5 said:


> Took delivery of the Panam 39, but friend missed out so he can have it for what I paid and I think I will get the 39 explorer instead .


Much happier with the explorer. Same case (bit with drilled lugs ) as the guido Panam but somehow just feels better. Worn it solid for 10 days now and it's really an excellent watch


----------



## Vindic8

n1k0 said:


> Gnomon has a new exclusive Ocean 39mm Explorer release announced today
> 
> View attachment 13715845
> 
> 
> Looks amazing, too bad all my watch funds is gone :/


I think I simply want that Aluminum bezel for my 39 black.


----------



## duketogo81

Vindic8 said:


> I think I simply want that Aluminum bezel for my 39 black.


How much of a relief it will be when they finally get around to adding aluminium bezel to the 39 black. I make it a priority to constantly send them a request email every week so eventually it may go in someone's brain. Somewhere somehow a fairy drops dead everytime steinharts say no to the alumin bezel on the 39mm black

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane

will they ever do a 39 GMT with a glossy dial ??? 

one wonder !


----------



## konax

johnMcKlane said:


> will they ever do a 39 GMT with a glossy dial ???
> 
> one wonder !


and a Coke bezel!


----------



## skipwilliams

konax said:


> and a Coke bezel!


I thought I wanted the coke bezel but after the BLNR arrived today, I think I'm done. I'm not a Mercedes hand lover anyway

Skip










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixracer

Wow, this thing is tempting. I want a new Stainhart about every 6mo. It's a bit of a collection size challenge.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG

Rollie fans will regard this as a new sequel to "Pirates of the YatchMaster": Curse* of the Black Pearl 
* priced about the same as others Ocean GMTs
* DLC bracelet n case 
* tainted black MoP dial 
* black ceramic YatchMaster style bezel insert 
* THIS WILL BE A Box Office HIT!!!


----------



## Seight

Starting to give up hope on my O39 GMT Coke !


----------



## skipwilliams

Seight said:


> Starting to give up hope on my O39 GMT Coke !


I gave up and bought the black and blue O39. Never looked back

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Boggy

Am surprised no one has posted this yet. No love for pilots?

Nav. B-Uhr 42 Handaufzug Bronze


----------



## fnhpwr1

Boggy said:


> Am surprised no one has posted this yet. No love for pilots?
> 
> Nav. B-Uhr 42 Handaufzug Bronze
> 
> View attachment 14542469


Sterile dial center one and I'm a buyer.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## marco v

I love the blue dial, wish it were a 44mm


----------



## COZ

Boggy said:


> Am surprised no one has posted this yet. No love for pilots?
> 
> Nav. B-Uhr 42 Handaufzug Bronze
> 
> View attachment 14542469


Would like to see these in SS cases, better size.


----------



## marco v

Or titanium 44mm


----------



## Boggy

I was hoping they drop the 47mm, keep the 44mm and then make a 40mm  But its a 42mm.


----------



## Beastlytaco

Sure would be nice if they were able to get a modified sellita or ETA movement to jump the hour hand instead of the GMT hand on those ocean one GMT models. I think they’d really have a selling point if they did that


----------



## Goose 104

Steinhart Watches - Ocean 1 GMT Premium Blue Ceramic - Limited

This looks amazing. Shame it isn't on the jubilee bracelet and its 42 - great design though


----------



## Ed.YANG

It's an "extension use" of the gradient dials of what u get from their RG case limited specials...

the Black one with no GMT was released few days ago









I think it's time the OOV GMT dial should get a refresh








The gradient dial works much better on gradient dials to bring out the contrast in color.
Hmmm... i'm just wondering, what kind of craze would that stir if the refreshed OOV GMT/non-GMT will stir if it comes in both
PEPSI and COKE flavored bezel? :-d :-d​


----------



## Ed.YANG

With the availability of the Navy blue bezel insert...








...perhaps it wouldn't be long that either the French Steinhart Club, or Steinhart HongKong or...Gnomon will come out with a blue S.E?
;-) :-d ;-)​


----------



## Cpt Canuck

I like the ocean one premium blue gmt, but they didn't lume the bezel other than maybe the pip at 12? Why not?


----------



## arislan

Cpt Canuck said:


> I like the ocean one premium blue gmt, but they didn't lume the bezel other than maybe the pip at 12? Why not?


Because bezelled GMTs are originally not divers but pilot watches?


----------



## arislan

Cpt Canuck said:


> I like the ocean one premium blue gmt, but they didn't lume the bezel other than maybe the pip at 12? Why not?


Because bezelled GMTs are originally not divers but pilot watches?


----------



## Sonar

Ocean One 39 grey

something for the ladies


----------



## husonfirst

Sonar said:


> Ocean One 39 grey
> 
> something for the ladies
> 
> View attachment 14600411
> View attachment 14600417


The case looks interesting. It's stainless steel but coated in pink gold. Looks like bronze but won't patina.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Sonar said:


> Ocean One 39 grey
> 
> something for the ladies
> 
> View attachment 14600411
> View attachment 14600417


From far... it's unable to determine/notice the grainy, sandy surface
Until... when we look closer at dial with proper lighting
















...for ladies...i think the grey dial with RG case is more suitable.
Beige dial with SS case... looks very SAFARI Adventure type for man!:-!​


----------



## Cpt Canuck

I like the two tone version. I wonder if they will make a two tone bracelet.


----------



## Ed.YANG

for RG CASE single tone maybe. 
chances is quite slim considering that most of their releases is 42mm and it's not a common size that they can source mass market produced parts which will be fitting to both case size n production costs.


----------



## ermister

How about a Nav B-Uhr 44 auto with regular SS case (not gunmetal) but with the date and display back? Same thing as gunmetal version but in regular Steel.


----------



## old45

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-89UtUD4rg/

Another LE coming soon through Gnomon...


----------



## kit7

old45 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B-89UtUD4rg/
> 
> Another LE coming soon through Gnomon...


Something to keep DHL busy for 3 weeks perhaps?


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

I think an upgrade to the Ocean Vintage GMT would be a nice, case size reduced to 39mm, drilled lugs and the addition of a cyclops over the date window at the three o'clock.

Love my 42mm OV GMT but in a 39mm with the above changes would just be perfect in my opinion.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

I think an upgrade to the Ocean Vintage GMT would be a nice, case size reduced to 39mm, drilled lugs and the addition of a cyclops over the date window at the three o'clock.

Love my 42mm OV GMT but in a 39mm with the above changes would just be perfect in my opinion.


----------



## camaroz1985

I love the OV GMT, and would probably go for it if it was 39mm.


----------



## Cpt Canuck

My wishlist from Steinhart includes: better bracelets (specifically the clasp), more Rolex homages outside of the diver category (no shame), some dress watches, and in general, some bling. Give us more high polish models

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## old45

Unfortunately not an OV GMT...

https://www.gnomonwatches.com/products/ocean-vintage-red-39-gnomon-exclusive

Ocean Vintage Red 39.


----------



## old45

Unfortunately not an OV GMT...

https://www.gnomonwatches.com/products/ocean-vintage-red-39-gnomon-exclusive

Ocean Vintage Red 39.


----------



## Thunder1

Not for me...too close to my 39mm OVM..


----------



## old45

Thunder1 said:


> Not for me...too close to my 39mm OVM..


Agree.... Doesn't exactly appear to have created much hype does it.


----------



## Thunder1

That seems to be the case..


----------



## Dec1968

Oddball question. I've had five Steinharts and sold them all due to the flat lugs - and it never dawned on me that the case back height was a major part of the problem. It can't sit flat on the wrist when it sits TALL on the wrist. The case itself is plenty thin. 

Is there any flatter case back that would fit or is the existing one able to be thinned down?

Would solve the problem for me. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TJ Boogie

Dec1968 said:


> Oddball question. I've had five Steinharts and sold them all due to the flat lugs - and it never dawned on me that the case back height was a major part of the problem. It can't sit flat on the wrist when it sits TALL on the wrist. The case itself is plenty thin.
> 
> Is there any flatter case back that would fit or is the existing one able to be thinned down?
> 
> Would solve the problem for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I wish I could answer your question. I'm confounded that they haven't curved the lugs in all in this time. It's truly the only (and mass) complaint I hear. It doesn't stop me from owning an OVM, I can tolerate it, some can't. Subscribed though, as I'd like feedback to that end as well.


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Dec1968 said:


> Oddball question. I've had five Steinharts and sold them all due to the flat lugs - and it never dawned on me that the case back height was a major part of the problem. It can't sit flat on the wrist when it sits TALL on the wrist. The case itself is plenty thin.
> 
> Is there any flatter case back that would fit or is the existing one able to be thinned down?
> 
> Would solve the problem for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think this is part of the reason the 39mm versions are popular, that is, they sit better on the wrist.

Also, having played around with different straps etc, I've found my OVM 39 to sit best on either the OEM bracelet or a Erica's Original strap. I like the look on a Nato, however, with two layers of strap passing underneath, it makes it sit pretty high on the wrist.


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Cpt Canuck said:


> My wishlist from Steinhart includes: better bracelets (specifically the clasp)


This ^.

I actually don't mind the bracelet, but a nicer clasp would be awesome. I'm currently looking at swapping it out for a ebay version of a glidelock clasp.


----------



## Jeffie007

Any chance Steinhart would release a 39mm homage to the Tudor snowflake military watch that the French navy used... ?


----------



## TJ Boogie

Jeffie007 said:


> Any chance Steinhart would release a 39mm homage to the Tudor snowflake military watch that the French navy used... ?


I would clamor to buy this. This would be incredible...


----------



## Chronomatic

TJ Boogie said:


> I would clamor to buy this. This would be incredible...


The teaser they released points to snowflake hands!


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_XBYDDjQFf/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie

Chronomatic said:


> The teaser they released points to snowflake hands!
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B_XBYDDjQFf/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh cool! :O This will be VERY interesting to see


----------



## Dec1968

Chronomatic said:


> The teaser they released points to snowflake hands!
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B_XBYDDjQFf/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So.....this begs the question of lume....


----------



## Chronomatic

This is it, not for me


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_ZjAIhjveH/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camaroz1985

That could make me break my rules against 42mm and black. I really like the look with the black and lime.


----------



## c3p0

Wow! Only 100 pcs. Noooooo! Stimulus or no stimulus. Stimulus or ...


----------



## nurpur

Better in 39mm


----------



## c3p0

nurpur said:


> Better in 39mm


39 feels too small for me. But, yes, 39 is popular.


----------



## Chronomatic

New teaser posted by Steinhart France:


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_xkgyEh7MN/

Not sure if it's just a ceramic bezel Pepsi gmt? Is that something they have out already?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Chronomatic said:


> New teaser posted by Steinhart France:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B_xkgyEh7MN/
> 
> Not sure if it's just a ceramic bezel Pepsi gmt? Is that something they have out already?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's ceramic, baby!! Yes! I had the aluminum insert. It was 'meh'. This is wonderful.


----------



## Chronomatic

*"NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Dec1968 said:


> That's ceramic, baby!! Yes! I had the aluminum insert. It was 'meh'. This is wonderful.


Question now is what size...because size matters 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nurpur

*Re: "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART"*



Chronomatic said:


> Question now is what size...because size matters
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First in 39 and then 42...........from the Instagram post.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Man if the ceramic is better than the Squale I might need to sell the Squale and buy the Steinhart. 

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Man if the ceramic is better than the Squale I might need to sell the Squale and buy the Steinhart.
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


I just hope they nail the color...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Chronomatic said:


> I just hope they nail the color...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the Squale but the red picks up prints. The colors on theirs is blingy but I dig it. It's not the same as the Rolex. Boldr nailed it with theirs. Only issue for me with the Steinhart is I hate the size of the bezel teeth.

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Only issue for me with the Steinhart is I hate the size of the bezel teeth.


Do you mean on the 39 where the teeth are smaller than the 42?


----------



## Chronomatic

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> I really like the Squale but the red picks up prints. The colors on theirs is blingy but I dig it. It's not the same as the Rolex. Boldr nailed it with theirs. Only issue for me with the Steinhart is I hate the size of the bezel teeth.
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


Totally agree. If they bring those down and pair down the lugs it would be the perfect watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Dec1968 said:


> Do you mean on the 39 where the teeth are smaller than the 42?


The 42. I know it's 1mm but idk if I can commit to a 39. 40 is as small as I have.

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## nurpur

Chronomatic said:


> Totally agree. If they bring those down and pair down the lugs it would be the perfect watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, the elusive "Perfect Watch". How many of us have cleared out our secret stash of savings to find this 
elusive watch - does it exist? Who knows, but what do they say about the journey.........


----------



## Chronomatic

nurpur said:


> yes, the elusive "Perfect Watch". How many of us have cleared out our secret stash of savings to find this
> elusive watch - does it exist? Who knows, but what do they say about the journey.........


I've spent way to much money trying to find the perfect watch, but I guess the flaws are endearing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

Chronomatic said:


> I've spent way to much money trying to find the perfect watch, but I guess the flaws are endearing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reminder: Just think how your WIFE feels about YOU?!


----------



## Chronomatic

TheGanzman said:


> Reminder: Just think how your WIFE feels about YOU?!


Hahaha no warranty on this body 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> The 42. I know it's 1mm but idk if I can commit to a 39. 40 is as small as I have.
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


I have had both 42 and 39. The flat lugs help it wear like a 40, and with the caseback being taller than others, it helps.


----------



## Dec1968

nurpur said:


> yes, the elusive "Perfect Watch". How many of us have cleared out our secret stash of savings to find this
> elusive watch - does it exist? Who knows, but what do they say about the journey.........


I long lusted after the Omega 2254.50. Since buying one a few years ago, it's my 'one watch' that I wear 99% of the time.


----------



## Dec1968

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> The 42. I know it's 1mm but idk if I can commit to a 39. 40 is as small as I have.
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


Personally I prefer those bezel teeth on the 42 over the 39. Personal preference.


----------



## Chronomatic

Another release:


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_2O5rKKf88/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Chronomatic said:


> Another release:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B_2O5rKKf88/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhh myyyyy


----------



## Chronomatic

Guys, they nailed it with this one on a first look...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Yeah it looks insane.

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic

And here they are:

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-39-gmt-2-blue-red-ceramic.html

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-39-gmt-blue-red-ceramic.html

Too bad I just bought a Seamaster or else I'd whip the credit card out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Has anyone dealt with Olko Watches to purchase a Steinhart?


----------



## pojo1806

Chronomatic said:


> Guys, they nailed it with this one on a first look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shame the cyclops magnification is still so low, why can't they sort it out or at least make the cyclops smaller...


----------



## Chronomatic

pojo1806 said:


> Shame the cyclops magnification is still so low, why can't they sort it out or at least make the cyclops smaller...


It never bothered me but I definitely see what you're saying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun007

https://www.olko-watches.com/collec...-gmt-premium-blue-red-ceramik-special-edition
White vintage 39


----------



## rickpal14

Dec1968 said:


> Has anyone dealt with Olko Watches to purchase a Steinhart?


I have. No problems with shipping etc to the US. Buy in confidence!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

I'm debating on ordering. Probably won't be for a while. I have the Squale Pepsi 1st run with the Gilt markers and grey matte dial. So if I got the Steinhart on the oyster it's 2 totally different watches right? RIGHT?! Be an interesting talk with the finance officer of the house. 

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

Picked one up yesterday, 39mm ceramic on the Jubilee bracelet, the delivery wait begins.....


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Dec1968 said:


> Personally I prefer those bezel teeth on the 42 over the 39. Personal preference.


I can't hate on them giving us choices of sizes. That's the advantage of a brand like Steinhart to me compared to a we make this size and you will only like it kind of company. Steinhart listened to the buyers.

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## old45

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBKj2j4iziP/

Just posted on Insta, is this new? White dial GMT in 39 size? I'm pretty sure I haven't seen it around.


----------



## Thunder1

Duplicate.


----------



## Thunder1

old45 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CBKj2j4iziP/
> 
> Just posted on Insta, is this new? White dial GMT in 39 size? I'm pretty sure I haven't seen it around.


Pretty sure this is the 39mm GMT w/ ceramic bezel offered by the German dealer OLKA...


----------



## old45

Ocean One Double Green/Hulk

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-one-39-double-green-ceramic-premium.html

In both 42 and 39 sizes


----------



## Dec1968

Thunder1 said:


> Pretty sure this is the 39mm GMT w/ ceramic bezel offered by the German dealer OLKA...


Yep

https://www.olko-watches.com/products/ocean-39-vintage-gmt-premium-blue-red-ceramik-special-edition


----------



## old45

Someone posted that they should do the Steinhart Daytona in 39mm as a Gnomon exclusive and the guy replied with a pretty strong hint that it's on the cards, so expect that soon.


----------



## old45

Dec1968 said:


> Yep
> 
> https://www.olko-watches.com/products/ocean-39-vintage-gmt-premium-blue-red-ceramik-special-edition


Personal opinion - plain white dial would be great, don't like the fade to grey

Reminds me a bit of this

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/Albino-GMT-Master-6542


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

old45 said:


> Someone posted that they should do the Steinhart Daytona in 39mm as a Gnomon exclusive and the guy replied with a pretty strong hint that it's on the cards, so expect that soon.


But how thick will it be? The current model is pretty damn tall. Kept me away from it sadly.

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sascha_DE

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> But how thick will it be? The current model is pretty damn tall. Kept me away from it sadly.


Don't knock it until you've tried it. 

I had the 42mm Daytona on my 17cm/~6.8in wrist and it looked pretty damn sweet. I only put it on to see how ridiculous it would look, but I changed my tune completely once I had it in my hand and on the wrist. The proportions work on this one (IMO) - despite the (supposedly) gargantuan height.

However, I do agree that I probably wouldn't say the same about a 39mm version that had the same height as the 42mm.

S.


----------



## old45

Comex homage


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCiZLX4BpL7/

Exlusive to Olko, not on their site yet.

Looks 42mm?


----------



## Patrick_PJA

But this Comex is an old release. I don't think we can expect this watch to come out again. Unfortunately..
This watch in 39mm would drive me crazy. 😁


----------



## old45

Surely a 39mm coke can't be far away


----------



## marklv

Get a load of this: Steinhart Watches - fine exclusive timepieces

Military 47 (!) Automatics. The blue one has already sold out.

At 47mm diameter and 15mm thick this is one huge beast on the wrist!!


----------



## Patrick_PJA

Something bi-color bezel upcoming!


----------



## Thunder1

Patrick_PJA said:


> Something bi-color bezel upcoming!
> 
> View attachment 15416317


Pls let us know when it does become available..hopefully, it'll be a 39mm case size..


----------



## richtel

Oh dear God, that's hideous!

Steinhart Watches GMT-OCEAN 1 BLUE RED | Diver watch 30 ATM


----------



## husonfirst

Yes, too gaudy.


----------



## LearnedwatchHand

Would have looked better if the dial wasn’t brown imo.


----------



## Thunder1

*Rat finks...*


----------



## camaroz1985

I love the new Rootbeer, would have jumped if they did that, this one is not for me.


----------



## nurpur

Looks as if the regular Steinhart Design Team were on vacation and the office junior messed about on
the computer and then messed with the colour swatches..........


----------



## RampageJ5

_removed_


----------



## Patrick_PJA

There is a true Steinhart x Gnomon coming! Looking forward to this one.


----------



## old45

What we have to do to get a 39mm coke GMT?


----------



## old45

https://www.gnomonwatches.com/products/ocean-39-marine-blue-ltd-ed-200pcs


----------



## economonty

I hope we start seeing more with the snowflake hands! This looks great, but wasn't a huge fan of the black DLC watch with the snowflake hands as much.


----------



## Hemingway99

Agreed. snowflake hands look great on this watch.


----------



## jil_sander

Steinhart just released their new chronograph model with COSC movement for 999euro. TBH I've never seen a chrono with such movement for around $1k!!


----------



## gobbi

jil_sander said:


> Steinhart just released their new chronograph model with COSC movement for 999euro. TBH I've never seen a chrono with such movement for around $1k!!


limited run of grey and blue dials, each 50. blue almost sold out.


----------



## Hemingway99

Thunder1 said:


> Pls let us know when it does become available..hopefully, it'll be a 39mm case size..


I second that!


----------



## WAhusky

Hemingway99 said:


> I second that!


I third that!


----------

